# USMB Sports Bar



## TheGreatGatsby

*Welcome to the USMB Sports Bar. *

Take a load and talk about whatever's 
going in on sports or just celebrate life
in general. Women always drink free 
when they show their ticket stubs.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Man! You got big balls!


----------



## LoneLaugher

WTF? Am I the first guy here? I drink for free until the Cubbies win the series.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

LoneLaugher said:


> WTF? Am I the first guy here? I drink for free until the Cubbies win the series.



That's 2015 according Back To The Future 2.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight. I'll have a Guinness draft. Chilled glass.....no more than 10 oz and keep em comin'.

My Mets take on the Pharies at 7. Please put that game on the television directly behind that stripper pole.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

LoneLaugher said:


> Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight. I'll have a Guinness draft. Chilled glass.....no more than 10 oz and keep em comin'.
> 
> My Mets take on the Pharies at 7. Please put that game on the television directly behind that stripper pole.



Aqua Athena hasn't came on shift yet; but games all around!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Turning on the jukebox.

[youtube]U9Q0jPyrja0[/youtube]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Clicking on the Spurs game - should be an easy sweep.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Thin crowd.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

LoneLaugher said:


> Thin crowd.



We will not go out of business! (This week).


----------



## ginscpy

TheGreatGatsby said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thin crowd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will not go out of business! (This week).
Click to expand...


Is everybody in LA as apathetic  about the NFL returning to LA as you pretend to be?

Don't think so.

Not fooling anybody.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

ginscpy said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thin crowd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will not go out of business! (This week).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is everybody in LA as apathetic  about the NFL returning to LA as you pretend to be?
> 
> Don't think so.
> 
> Not fooling anybody.
Click to expand...


I don't care if you take my word for it. Up until my car radio was stolen recently I listened to sports radio all of the time. Not much time was ever spent on discussing bringing a team to LA. We have plenty. We have the Lakers, Dodgers, Angels, Kings, Ducks, Chargers (down the 5) Galaxy, all types of beach sports and even all types of minor league sports and great night life. It's not like a dreary Midwest town like Green Bay or Pittsburgh where the football team is a strong part of the city's identity. 

It's not that we're anti-football. We're not. We're just apathetic. That's why Laker fans show up to games half way through the second quarter. That's why an Angels game is not like going to a game at Fenway or Wrigley. 

Go online to an LA sports talk station; you'd probably wouldn't find a segment about bringing a team to LA (though the subject comes up now and then). Contrast that to when I lived in Minneapolis and I could listen to KFan and probably about 70 percent of the coverage would be Vikings.

Like I said we do get excited though (we are about instant satisfaction). When we do ever get a football team (in a new stadium) then the season may be sold out in advance. 

It's the NFL's fault for not capitalizing. They miscalculated that they could hold no team over our head like they do with other cities. They also probably miscalculated that the LA politicians run on bribes or legal "donations" and not based on appeasing constituents. All's you need to be a politician in LA is a Mexican last name and D next to your name. LA literally has politicians who would be hard pressed to pass a medium comprehension test.


----------



## Unkotare

The May Grand Sumo Tournament is going on in Tokyo now. Highly recommended if you can pick it up.


----------



## alan1

Is Texas Hold 'Em a sport?


----------



## LoneLaugher

Unkotare said:


> The May Grand Sumo Tournament is going on in Tokyo now. Highly recommended if you can pick it up.



The man:

Chiyonofuji Mitsugu - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Sherry

alan1 said:


> Is Texas Hold 'Em a sport?



Billiards is a sport...I'll kick all of your asses.


----------



## ginscpy

TheGreatGatsby said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> We will not go out of business! (This week).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is everybody in LA as apathetic  about the NFL returning to LA as you pretend to be?
> 
> Don't think so.
> 
> Not fooling anybody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care if you take my word for it. Up until my car radio was stolen recently I listened to sports radio all of the time. Not much time was ever spent on discussing bringing a team to LA. We have plenty. We have the Lakers, Dodgers, Angels, Kings, Ducks, Chargers (down the 5) Galaxy, all types of beach sports and even all types of minor league sports and great night life. It's not like a dreary Midwest town like Green Bay or Pittsburgh where the football team is a strong part of the city's identity.
> 
> It's not that we're anti-football. We're not. We're just apathetic. That's why Laker fans show up to games half way through the second quarter. That's why an Angels game is not like going to a game at Fenway or Wrigley. We're laid back about it though.
> 
> Go online to an LA sports talk station and notice how much less football talk there is. And you'd be hard pressed to find anything about finding a segment of bringing a team to LA. Contrast that to when I lived in Minneapolis and I could go to KFan and probably about 70 percent of the coverage would be Vikings.
> 
> But it's also like I said, when we do ever get a football team (in a new stadium) then at least half the stadium will be sold out in advance of the stadium. It's the NFL's fault for not capitalizing. They miscalculated that they could hold no team over our head like they do with other cities. They also probably miscalculated that the politicians run on bribes or legal "donations."
Click to expand...


You are fairweather front-runners "fans" in every sport.   Fashionably showing up late . (cool)

But notice when USC is good they fill up the Colisuem to capacity.

(surpriseing good with the sanctions)

As  for UCLA  - less said the better.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Sherry said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Texas Hold 'Em a sport?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiards is a sport...I'll kick all of your asses.
Click to expand...


No. You will not.


----------



## Unkotare

LoneLaugher said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The May Grand Sumo Tournament is going on in Tokyo now. Highly recommended if you can pick it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The man:
> 
> Chiyonofuji Mitsugu - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...




In his day for sure. The man of the hour right now is newly promoted Ozeki Kakuryu. His promotion makes it 6 Ozeki for the first time ever.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

ginscpy said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is everybody in LA as apathetic  about the NFL returning to LA as you pretend to be?
> 
> Don't think so.
> 
> Not fooling anybody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care if you take my word for it. Up until my car radio was stolen recently I listened to sports radio all of the time. Not much time was ever spent on discussing bringing a team to LA. We have plenty. We have the Lakers, Dodgers, Angels, Kings, Ducks, Chargers (down the 5) Galaxy, all types of beach sports and even all types of minor league sports and great night life. It's not like a dreary Midwest town like Green Bay or Pittsburgh where the football team is a strong part of the city's identity.
> 
> It's not that we're anti-football. We're not. We're just apathetic. That's why Laker fans show up to games half way through the second quarter. That's why an Angels game is not like going to a game at Fenway or Wrigley. We're laid back about it though.
> 
> Go online to an LA sports talk station and notice how much less football talk there is. And you'd be hard pressed to find anything about finding a segment of bringing a team to LA. Contrast that to when I lived in Minneapolis and I could go to KFan and probably about 70 percent of the coverage would be Vikings.
> 
> But it's also like I said, when we do ever get a football team (in a new stadium) then at least half the stadium will be sold out in advance of the stadium. It's the NFL's fault for not capitalizing. They miscalculated that they could hold no team over our head like they do with other cities. They also probably miscalculated that the politicians run on bribes or legal "donations."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are fairweather front-runners "fans" in every sport.   Fashionably showing up late . (cool)
> 
> But notice when USC is good they fill up the Colisuem to capacity.
> 
> (surpriseing good with the sanctions)
> 
> As  for UCLA  - less said the better.
Click to expand...


Even USC wasn't selling out until they were the cream of the crop. I haven't checked, but I imagine they're back to having 30,000 empty seats in that huge 110,000 Collosseum. I used to go to a lot of those games with my friend b/c he had season seats. They were fun. And I went to a USC vs. UCLA game at the Rose Bowl. It went 4 OTs and it was a classic. USC itself is a pretty cool campus too.


----------



## ginscpy

TheGreatGatsby said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care if you take my word for it. Up until my car radio was stolen recently I listened to sports radio all of the time. Not much time was ever spent on discussing bringing a team to LA. We have plenty. We have the Lakers, Dodgers, Angels, Kings, Ducks, Chargers (down the 5) Galaxy, all types of beach sports and even all types of minor league sports and great night life. It's not like a dreary Midwest town like Green Bay or Pittsburgh where the football team is a strong part of the city's identity.
> 
> It's not that we're anti-football. We're not. We're just apathetic. That's why Laker fans show up to games half way through the second quarter. That's why an Angels game is not like going to a game at Fenway or Wrigley. We're laid back about it though.
> 
> Go online to an LA sports talk station and notice how much less football talk there is. And you'd be hard pressed to find anything about finding a segment of bringing a team to LA. Contrast that to when I lived in Minneapolis and I could go to KFan and probably about 70 percent of the coverage would be Vikings.
> 
> But it's also like I said, when we do ever get a football team (in a new stadium) then at least half the stadium will be sold out in advance of the stadium. It's the NFL's fault for not capitalizing. They miscalculated that they could hold no team over our head like they do with other cities. They also probably miscalculated that the politicians run on bribes or legal "donations."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are fairweather front-runners "fans" in every sport.   Fashionably showing up late . (cool)
> 
> But notice when USC is good they fill up the Colisuem to capacity.
> 
> (surpriseing good with the sanctions)
> 
> As  for UCLA  - less said the better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even USC wasn't selling out until they were the cream of the crop. I haven't checked, but I imagine they're back to having 30,000 empty seats in that huge 110,000 Collosseum. I used to go to a lot of those games with my friend b/c he had season seats. They were fun. And I went to a USC vs. UCLA game at the Rose Bowl. It went 4 OTs and it was a classic. USC itself is a pretty cool campus too.
Click to expand...


NDs last non sellout was in 1971 against Air Force.

And that was on Thanksgiving Holiday week when lots of students when home for the weekend.


----------



## Unkotare

Although, I guess you could say that Aminishiki is the man of the moment, having upset the Yokozuna on day 1 of the tournament.


----------



## ginscpy

TheGreatGatsby said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care if you take my word for it. Up until my car radio was stolen recently I listened to sports radio all of the time. Not much time was ever spent on discussing bringing a team to LA. We have plenty. We have the Lakers, Dodgers, Angels, Kings, Ducks, Chargers (down the 5) Galaxy, all types of beach sports and even all types of minor league sports and great night life. It's not like a dreary Midwest town like Green Bay or Pittsburgh where the football team is a strong part of the city's identity.
> 
> It's not that we're anti-football. We're not. We're just apathetic. That's why Laker fans show up to games half way through the second quarter. That's why an Angels game is not like going to a game at Fenway or Wrigley. We're laid back about it though.
> 
> Go online to an LA sports talk station and notice how much less football talk there is. And you'd be hard pressed to find anything about finding a segment of bringing a team to LA. Contrast that to when I lived in Minneapolis and I could go to KFan and probably about 70 percent of the coverage would be Vikings.
> 
> But it's also like I said, when we do ever get a football team (in a new stadium) then at least half the stadium will be sold out in advance of the stadium. It's the NFL's fault for not capitalizing. They miscalculated that they could hold no team over our head like they do with other cities. They also probably miscalculated that the politicians run on bribes or legal "donations."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are fairweather front-runners "fans" in every sport.   Fashionably showing up late . (cool)
> 
> But notice when USC is good they fill up the Colisuem to capacity.
> 
> (surpriseing good with the sanctions)
> 
> As  for UCLA  - less said the better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even USC wasn't selling out until they were the cream of the crop. I haven't checked, but I imagine they're back to having 30,000 empty seats in that huge 110,000 Collosseum. I used to go to a lot of those games with my friend b/c he had season seats. They were fun. And I went to a USC vs. UCLA game at the Rose Bowl. It went 4 OTs and it was a classic. USC itself is a pretty cool campus too.
Click to expand...


If LA is so apathetic about the NFL - then why did they steal the Raiders from Oakland when they already had the Rams????????????????


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

ginscpy said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are fairweather front-runners "fans" in every sport.   Fashionably showing up late . (cool)
> 
> But notice when USC is good they fill up the Colisuem to capacity.
> 
> (surpriseing good with the sanctions)
> 
> As  for UCLA  - less said the better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even USC wasn't selling out until they were the cream of the crop. I haven't checked, but I imagine they're back to having 30,000 empty seats in that huge 110,000 Collosseum. I used to go to a lot of those games with my friend b/c he had season seats. They were fun. And I went to a USC vs. UCLA game at the Rose Bowl. It went 4 OTs and it was a classic. USC itself is a pretty cool campus too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If LA is so apathetic about the NFL - then why did they steal the Raiders from Oakland when they already had the Rams????????????????
Click to expand...


That was AL Davis's decision and I told you that it's a great market when there is a team here. I also told you that we're not freaking out about not having a team. I don't know why that's so hard for you to get.


----------



## ginscpy

TheGreatGatsby said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even USC wasn't selling out until they were the cream of the crop. I haven't checked, but I imagine they're back to having 30,000 empty seats in that huge 110,000 Collosseum. I used to go to a lot of those games with my friend b/c he had season seats. They were fun. And I went to a USC vs. UCLA game at the Rose Bowl. It went 4 OTs and it was a classic. USC itself is a pretty cool campus too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If LA is so apathetic about the NFL - then why did they steal the Raiders from Oakland when they already had the Rams????????????????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was AL Davis's decision and I told you that it's a great market when there is a team here. I also told you that we're not freaking out about not having a team. I don't know why that's so hard for you to get.
Click to expand...


Ok - so lets try a little reverse  scenerio -for the sake of argument.

Would LA be clammoring for an NBA team if they didnt have any?

No great hue and outcry in Seattle after we lost the Sonics.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

ginscpy said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> If LA is so apathetic about the NFL - then why did they steal the Raiders from Oakland when they already had the Rams????????????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was AL Davis's decision and I told you that it's a great market when there is a team here. I also told you that we're not freaking out about not having a team. I don't know why that's so hard for you to get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok - so lets try a little reverse  scenerio -for the sake of argument.
> 
> Would LA be clammoring for an NBA team if they didnt have any?
> 
> No great hue and outcry in Seattle after we lost the Sonics.
Click to expand...


There'd be some crying for about 3 to 5 years (like there was with football) and then most the people would be over it. There'd be a little more lingering effect b/c the Lakers made a deeper imprint than the Rams or Raiders.

If there was a significant outcry for an NFL team, we would have had one within 5  years. 

You don't get the mentality of Southern Californians. They have tons of entertainment options so we don't feel the loss like other cities. And b/c there is such a critical mass, there's a ton of money on the table if we ever do get a team again. 

But the problem is the NFL is dense like you and they don't understand that their demand strategy will not work like it does in other markets. They have to make concessions and they have not been willing to do so. 

In other markets, the NFL is willing to wait and play cities off of each other. That's not going to work in LA. They have to be a mutual partner w/o the guile. Their hard ball tactics have failed and it'll continue to fail and that's a shame for them b/c we're the second biggest market.

They have to realize too; that Angelinos don't hold their politicians accountable. Nobody's head is on a stick for us not having a team; not even close. In Minnesota, politicians heads were rolling as the stadium issue dragged on. That's a huge difference.

If anything, politicians run interference. We've had stadium sites turned down based on the lamest reason imaginable; phony bologna environmental concerns, traffic concerns (in the middle of nowhere), etc. My guess is that they tried to extort money and the private partners did not budge.

Yes, we'll be excited when we get a team. No, we are not begging for one. As far we're concerned we're more than happy to give the NFL the finger for not getting it done b/c they're the ones losing the money while we have our other options and adopted teams. That's right; most people in LA are transplants and have their original teams anyhow.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Are there any hot females visiting this establishment?


----------



## freedombecki

I can't find a ticket stub. 

<blinking and blinking>


----------



## Unkotare

This sports bar is pretty dead so far...


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Unkotare said:


> This sports bar is pretty dead so far...



 [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Mie9hhQTUM&feature=youtube_gdata_player]Acri SNL cowbell - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Unkotare

Now yer talkin'!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

freedombecki said:


> I can't find a ticket stub.
> 
> <blinking and blinking>



First one's on the house. Don't forget it next time lol.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[youtube]EAS-pvQ06s4[/youtube]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Caps up on the Rangers 1-0 at home. I'm smelling a Game 7 at Madison Square Garden!


----------



## Lakhota

This sounds like a place where John Travolta might hang out.  I'm outta here...


----------



## Unkotare

The Sumo is on right now! Anyone watching?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

John Travolta is always welcome here

[youtube]SkYNYxRHs_8[/youtube]

[youtube]xAfKGcqhPRM[/youtube]

[youtube]WvOWox2o5cU[/youtube]


----------



## freedombecki

LA Clippers or Memphis Grizzlies tonight?



> *LOS ANGELES (AP)*
> 
> The stubborn Memphis Grizzlies aren't the only obstacles in the Los Angeles Clippers' path to closing out a rare playoff series victory. Blake Griffin and Chris Paul are banged-up heading into Game 6, and Caron Butler continues to play with a broken left hand.
> The Clippers said Thursday that Griffin and Paul would be game-time decisions on Friday night, although the All-Star duo figures to play with so much on the line.
> Preview link



Stats of earlier playoffs this week


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PH4JPgVD2SM]Kanye West - Amazing ft. Young Jeezy - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

freedombecki said:


> LA Clippers or Memphis Grizzlies tonight?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *LOS ANGELES (AP)*
> 
> The stubborn Memphis Grizzlies aren't the only obstacles in the Los Angeles Clippers' path to closing out a rare playoff series victory. Blake Griffin and Chris Paul are banged-up heading into Game 6, and Caron Butler continues to play with a broken left hand.
> The Clippers said Thursday that Griffin and Paul would be game-time decisions on Friday night, although the All-Star duo figures to play with so much on the line.
> Preview link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stats of earlier playoffs this week
Click to expand...


They have to win it. They won't win Game 7 in Memphis.

Personally, I hope the Clippers lose. I can't stand Chris Paul and Blake Griffin. I think they were both cool when they came into the league. But now their egos are off the chart and they haven't even done anything. I like Memphis's team chemistry better.

I guess as a Spurs fan, I could live with the Clippers winning though. They'd be a much easier target. I could see the Spurs beating them in 4 or 5 easy.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Kings up by 1 with 4:25 left in Game 1!


----------



## Unkotare

So, nobody interested in the Sumo?


----------



## Buford

Listening to the Red Sox and Mariners.  Two years from now the Mariners will be THE elite team in the AL.  They're very young and talented.  All those draft picks from finishing in last place in recent years are coming of age.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Buford said:


> Listening to the Red Sox and Mariners.  Two years from now the Mariners will be THE elite team in the AL.  They're very young and talented.  All those draft picks from finishing in last place in recent years are coming of age.



At the least, they'll no longer be a laughing stock.


----------



## Buford

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listening to the Red Sox and Mariners.  Two years from now the Mariners will be THE elite team in the AL.  They're very young and talented.  All those draft picks from finishing in last place in recent years are coming of age.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the least, they'll no longer be a laughing stock.
Click to expand...


If they had an average offense, they'd have competed the last few years.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Buford said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buford said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listening to the Red Sox and Mariners.  Two years from now the Mariners will be THE elite team in the AL.  They're very young and talented.  All those draft picks from finishing in last place in recent years are coming of age.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the least, they'll no longer be a laughing stock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they had an average offense, they'd have competed the last few years.
Click to expand...


As an Angels season ticket holder; I could probably go for a few more years of sucking


----------



## Buford

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> At the least, they'll no longer be a laughing stock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they had an average offense, they'd have competed the last few years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As an Angels season ticket holder; I could probably go for a few more years of sucking
Click to expand...


Looks like Pujols has a slight problem with AL pitching.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Buford said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buford said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they had an average offense, they'd have competed the last few years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As an Angels season ticket holder; I could probably go for a few more years of sucking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks like Pujols has a slight problem with AL pitching.
Click to expand...


Or he's just off the juice.


----------



## Unkotare

Buford said:


> Listening to the Red Sox and Mariners.





Tim Wakefield Appreciation Day!


----------



## freedombecki

The 2012 Olympics will be held this summer, July 25-August 12, in London. 

Here's the Olympic Schedule and Results Page Link, for those who love seeing champions at work.

And a little mood music:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CS9OO0S5w2k]YMCA - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## Big Black Dog

Bring me a Bud and break out the checker board.


----------



## freedombecki

Photo credits
​


----------



## Nosmo King

freedombecki said:


> The 2012 Olympics will be held this summer, July 25-August 12, in London.
> 
> Here's the Olympic Schedule and Results Page Link, for those who love seeing champions at work.
> 
> And a little mood music:
> 
> YMCA - YouTube​


The link says there will be football at the Olympics!  That's about the same time the Steelers open training camp at St. Vincent's College.  I hope they get a gold medal to go along with all those Lombardi trophies!

The Olympics!  It's a movement!  And we all need one....EVERY DAY!


----------



## Big Black Dog

Football an olympic sport?  The world has truly gone to shit now...  It began when they made beach volleyball an olympic sport.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Big Black Dog said:


> Football an olympic sport?  The world has truly gone to shit now...  It began when they made beach volleyball an olympic sport.



I like volleyball as an olympic sport. It makes sense.

Football? We're talking American football and not soccer? That's kinda stupid. I'd rather see frisbee football as a sport. At least you'll get the best of the best and see something different.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Dang. 

Bodemeister choked at the end to I'll Have Another again.

This time it was closer though. And it looked like the jockey for Bodemeister was riding not to lose instead of pushing hard.

I'll Have Another catches Bodemeister again - Horse racing- NBC Sports


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Here's some live baseball:

MLB.com: Media Player


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Here's some live baseball:
> 
> MLB.com: Media Player



Guess it shows whatever games it wants. I just watched Joe Nathan close the game for the Rangers. I didn't know he had taken the closer role. That's bad news for the Angels, who have won 6 in a row.

It's showing the Dodgers now. I don't like the Dodgers, but I like Vin Scully.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

"Becks...you're coming to my room after right?"


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Spurs up big but I'm still seeing bad calls. Once, the ball was out of bounds and Joey Crawford just pretended that it wasn't. And with 24 seconds left in the quarter, it went of Collison but they pretended that Jackson knocked it out.

Scoreless game 4 in the Stanley Cup Finals. Both teams had chances.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

2012 NHL Draft - Round-by-Round Coverage - ESPN

NHL Draft is on. Apparently, the Oilers are drafting first overall for the 3rd straight year. Anybody that's into bandwagon jumping might want to do it now. I'd have to guess all of that's going to add up in a couple years lol.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Kings are picking 30th. I don't know why they penalize teams for playoff success. It should just be based on the regular season record.


----------



## Misty

Grampa Murked U said:


> Are there any hot females visiting this establishment?



Lol here are my stubs. I'm not into sports unless it's the world series or super bowl.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[youtube]XftRSI0bAdA&NR=1[/youtube]

[youtube]Fj4jK28QIqM[/youtube]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

2012 NBA free agency -- Boston Celtics, Memphis Grizzlies join Miami Heat in Ray Allen chase, sources say - ESPN

Looks like KG and Allen are coming back to Boston. With Bradley getting healthy and the C's getting solid draft picks (maybe even a decent free agent signing); looks like the C's are one of the front runners for next season.


----------



## AVG-JOE

alan1 said:


> Is Texas Hold 'Em a sport?



Depends on which Texan you're asking to hold what.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Misty said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are there any hot females visiting this establishment?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol here are my stubs. I'm not into sports unless it's the world series or super bowl.
Click to expand...


So does that mean you have some WS or SB stubs?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Wow. Jason Terry is going to the Celtics. I hope that Ray Ray comes to the Celts still. I could see this pushing him to the Clippers. He doesn't want to help LBJ or Wade's legacies. He hates primadonnas. He's just using negotiations with them as leverage.

Boston Celtics, Jason Terry have verbal agreement, sources say - ESPN Boston


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Wow. Jason Terry is going to the Celtics. I hope that Ray Ray comes to the Celts still. I could see this pushing him to the Clippers. He doesn't want to help LBJ or Wade's legacies. He hates primadonnas. He's just using negotiations with them as leverage.
> 
> Boston Celtics, Jason Terry have verbal agreement, sources say - ESPN Boston



If the Celtics get Ray Allen to come back and now Jason Terry how does Avery Bradley fit in? and what about Pietrus? I am assuming Marquis Daniels and Sasha Pavlovic are finished in Boston.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Jason Terry is going to the Celtics. I hope that Ray Ray comes to the Celts still. I could see this pushing him to the Clippers. He doesn't want to help LBJ or Wade's legacies. He hates primadonnas. He's just using negotiations with them as leverage.
> 
> Boston Celtics, Jason Terry have verbal agreement, sources say - ESPN Boston
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the Celtics get Ray Allen to come back and now Jason Terry how does Avery Bradley fit in? and what about Pietrus? I am assuming Marquis Daniels and Sasha Pavlovic are finished in Boston.
Click to expand...


Come the playoffs, who knows. During the regular season, with Doc wanting to severely limit the minutes of the big three more than ever, there'll be plenty of room for those guys.

Daniels is a defensive specialist and a 1-4 guy that fills in for injured players or players in foul trouble. There's a place for him. Pietrus mostly just a spot-up shooter at this point and he might not be in the playoff rotation, but there's some good minutes for him in the regular season; especially at the three as the Celts would go small a lot with Green at the 4.

The Celts are older and they are interested in the Spurs model of going 10 to 12 deep all regular season while playing starters (other than Rondo) as few as 20 to 25 minutes a game whenever possible.

The only log jam for sure would be at the 2 with Terry, Allen and Bradley. Bradley/Terry would be the point back-ups though. Bradley would be the odd man out. He'd probably start the season with 10-15 minutes a game until someone gets hurt. His minutes would likely go up in the playoffs for his defense.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Jason Terry is going to the Celtics. I hope that Ray Ray comes to the Celts still. I could see this pushing him to the Clippers. He doesn't want to help LBJ or Wade's legacies. He hates primadonnas. He's just using negotiations with them as leverage.
> 
> Boston Celtics, Jason Terry have verbal agreement, sources say - ESPN Boston
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the Celtics get Ray Allen to come back and now Jason Terry how does Avery Bradley fit in? and what about Pietrus? I am assuming Marquis Daniels and Sasha Pavlovic are finished in Boston.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Come the playoffs, who knows. During the regular season, with Doc wanting to severely limit the minutes of the big three more than ever, there'll be plenty of room for those guys.
> 
> Daniels is a defensive specialist and a 1-4 guy that fills in for injured players or players in foul trouble. There's a place for him. Pietrus mostly just a spot-up shooter at this point and he might not be in the playoff rotation, but there's some good minutes for him in the regular season; especially at the three as the Celts would go small a lot with Green at the 4.
> 
> The Celts are older and they are interested in the Spurs model of going 10 to 12 deep all regular season while playing starters (other than Rondo) as few as 20 to 25 minutes a game whenever possible.
> 
> The only log jam for sure would be at the 2 with Terry, Allen and Bradley. Bradley/Terry would be the point back-ups though. Bradley would be the odd man out. He'd probably start the season with 10-15 minutes a game until someone gets hurt. His minutes would likely go up in the playoffs for his defense.
Click to expand...


We still need to address our issues at the center position, especially if Greg Steisma signs with Minnesota. I wouldn't mind seeing Pietrus and Daniels back.


----------



## Nosmo King

I have watched my Pittsburgh Pirates rack up 19 losing seasons in a row.  Nineteen years of playing below .500, an accomplishment no other team in any professional sport in America has done.

Usually in June, the Pirates will show some spark, some brief flash that they actually know how to play the game of baseball as a team.  But by the All-Star break, they fall apart like a Chinese card table and wind up playing .346 through September. This year has been unusual.

I'm getting on a bandwagon that hasn't rolled since Andy Van Slyke, Bobby Bonilla and Barry Bonds all wore the Black and Gold of Pittsburgh pro sports.

Am I nuts?  Am I a sucker too old to be fooled again?  I'm not so sure.  The Pirates pitching has the best team ERA in the majors and the offense has finally woke up!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the Celtics get Ray Allen to come back and now Jason Terry how does Avery Bradley fit in? and what about Pietrus? I am assuming Marquis Daniels and Sasha Pavlovic are finished in Boston.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come the playoffs, who knows. During the regular season, with Doc wanting to severely limit the minutes of the big three more than ever, there'll be plenty of room for those guys.
> 
> Daniels is a defensive specialist and a 1-4 guy that fills in for injured players or players in foul trouble. There's a place for him. Pietrus mostly just a spot-up shooter at this point and he might not be in the playoff rotation, but there's some good minutes for him in the regular season; especially at the three as the Celts would go small a lot with Green at the 4.
> 
> The Celts are older and they are interested in the Spurs model of going 10 to 12 deep all regular season while playing starters (other than Rondo) as few as 20 to 25 minutes a game whenever possible.
> 
> The only log jam for sure would be at the 2 with Terry, Allen and Bradley. Bradley/Terry would be the point back-ups though. Bradley would be the odd man out. He'd probably start the season with 10-15 minutes a game until someone gets hurt. His minutes would likely go up in the playoffs for his defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We still need to address our issues at the center position, especially if Greg Steisma signs with Minnesota. I wouldn't mind seeing Pietrus and Daniels back.
Click to expand...


I'm not yet sold; but Fab Melo averaged 3 blocks a game last year in college. Stiemsma was a great defender but his offense left a lot to be desired.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Nosmo King said:


> I have watched my Pittsburgh Pirates rack up 19 losing seasons in a row.  Nineteen years of playing below .500, an accomplishment no other team in any professional sport in America has done.
> 
> Usually in June, the Pirates will show some spark, some brief flash that they actually know how to play the game of baseball as a team.  But by the All-Star break, they fall apart like a Chinese card table and wind up playing .346 through September. This year has been unusual.
> 
> I'm getting on a bandwagon that hasn't rolled since Andy Van Slyke, Bobby Bonilla and Barry Bonds all wore the Black and Gold of Pittsburgh pro sports.
> 
> Am I nuts?  Am I a sucker too old to be fooled again?  I'm not so sure.  The Pirates pitching has the best team ERA in the majors and the offense has finally woke up!



I think you guys had an owner that was more interested in turning a profit than competing. Any time you got someone good, you effectively sold him. I've been through the same crap in the Clippers market.


----------



## Nosmo King

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have watched my Pittsburgh Pirates rack up 19 losing seasons in a row.  Nineteen years of playing below .500, an accomplishment no other team in any professional sport in America has done.
> 
> Usually in June, the Pirates will show some spark, some brief flash that they actually know how to play the game of baseball as a team.  But by the All-Star break, they fall apart like a Chinese card table and wind up playing .346 through September. This year has been unusual.
> 
> I'm getting on a bandwagon that hasn't rolled since Andy Van Slyke, Bobby Bonilla and Barry Bonds all wore the Black and Gold of Pittsburgh pro sports.
> 
> Am I nuts?  Am I a sucker too old to be fooled again?  I'm not so sure.  The Pirates pitching has the best team ERA in the majors and the offense has finally woke up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you guys had an owner that was more interested in turning a profit than competing. Any time you got someone good, you effectively sold him. I've been through the same crap in the Clippers market.
Click to expand...

The Red Sox and the Blue jays have been rebuilt on the Pirates bad trades and sales.  The first dozen years PNC Park has been on the North Shore folks around here called it the prettiest minor league ball park in America.  And the owner's books have shown a profit for the years since the McClatchey group sold them off.  John Russell was a disaster as manager.  At least Clint Hurdle knows how to manage a bull pen.  And there aren't any prima dona stories coming out of the clubhouse.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Nosmo King said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have watched my Pittsburgh Pirates rack up 19 losing seasons in a row.  Nineteen years of playing below .500, an accomplishment no other team in any professional sport in America has done.
> 
> Usually in June, the Pirates will show some spark, some brief flash that they actually know how to play the game of baseball as a team.  But by the All-Star break, they fall apart like a Chinese card table and wind up playing .346 through September. This year has been unusual.
> 
> I'm getting on a bandwagon that hasn't rolled since Andy Van Slyke, Bobby Bonilla and Barry Bonds all wore the Black and Gold of Pittsburgh pro sports.
> 
> Am I nuts?  Am I a sucker too old to be fooled again?  I'm not so sure.  The Pirates pitching has the best team ERA in the majors and the offense has finally woke up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you guys had an owner that was more interested in turning a profit than competing. Any time you got someone good, you effectively sold him. I've been through the same crap in the Clippers market.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Red Sox and the Blue jays have been rebuilt on the Pirates bad trades and sales.  The first dozen years PNC Park has been on the North Shore folks around here called it the prettiest minor league ball park in America.  And the owner's books have shown a profit for the years since the McClatchey group sold them off.  John Russell was a disaster as manager.  At least Clint Hurdle knows how to manage a bull pen.  And there aren't any prima dona stories coming out of the clubhouse.
Click to expand...


It was inevitable that the Pirates would make a playoff run. Even low budget teams put it all together from time to time. The Marlins did it twice and won it all. But it has been obvious that the Pirates are all about low margins more than winning. If I was a Pirate fan, I would have told em to stick it a long time ago. Stiill, I'd get cheap tickets and take in some ball games; even if I was rooting for the other team.


----------



## Paulie

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have watched my Pittsburgh Pirates rack up 19 losing seasons in a row.  Nineteen years of playing below .500, an accomplishment no other team in any professional sport in America has done.
> 
> Usually in June, the Pirates will show some spark, some brief flash that they actually know how to play the game of baseball as a team.  But by the All-Star break, they fall apart like a Chinese card table and wind up playing .346 through September. This year has been unusual.
> 
> I'm getting on a bandwagon that hasn't rolled since Andy Van Slyke, Bobby Bonilla and Barry Bonds all wore the Black and Gold of Pittsburgh pro sports.
> 
> Am I nuts?  Am I a sucker too old to be fooled again?  I'm not so sure.  The Pirates pitching has the best team ERA in the majors and the offense has finally woke up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you guys had an owner that was more interested in turning a profit than competing. Any time you got someone good, you effectively sold him. I've been through the same crap in the Clippers market.
Click to expand...


He benefited off the revenue sharing and then pocketed profits instead of reinvesting into the team.

It's a stupid way to profit if you ask me, because many teams have proven that reinvestment to build a winner will fill seats and bring in MUCH higher profits.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Paulie said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have watched my Pittsburgh Pirates rack up 19 losing seasons in a row.  Nineteen years of playing below .500, an accomplishment no other team in any professional sport in America has done.
> 
> Usually in June, the Pirates will show some spark, some brief flash that they actually know how to play the game of baseball as a team.  But by the All-Star break, they fall apart like a Chinese card table and wind up playing .346 through September. This year has been unusual.
> 
> I'm getting on a bandwagon that hasn't rolled since Andy Van Slyke, Bobby Bonilla and Barry Bonds all wore the Black and Gold of Pittsburgh pro sports.
> 
> Am I nuts?  Am I a sucker too old to be fooled again?  I'm not so sure.  The Pirates pitching has the best team ERA in the majors and the offense has finally woke up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you guys had an owner that was more interested in turning a profit than competing. Any time you got someone good, you effectively sold him. I've been through the same crap in the Clippers market.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He benefited off the revenue sharing and then pocketed profits instead of reinvesting into the team.
> 
> It's a stupid way to profit if you ask me, because many teams have proven that reinvestment to build a winner will fill seats and bring in MUCH higher profits.
Click to expand...


The Clippers have consistently been top 5 in profits by screwing their fans over. Pitt isn't in a big market where filling seats counts like in NY and Boston.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

I just saw that Andre Iguodala and James Harden were on the Olympic team. This is why we stopped calling them Dream Teams.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

TheGreatGatsby said:


> I just saw that Andre Iguodala and James Harden were on the Olympic team. This is why we stopped calling them Dream Teams.



And apparently Odom, (Rookie) Anthony Davis, and Eric Gordon were among the final 18 players. Freaking Odom? Are you kidding me? He apparently dropped himself out of the running.


----------



## Paulie

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you guys had an owner that was more interested in turning a profit than competing. Any time you got someone good, you effectively sold him. I've been through the same crap in the Clippers market.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He benefited off the revenue sharing and then pocketed profits instead of reinvesting into the team.
> 
> It's a stupid way to profit if you ask me, because many teams have proven that reinvestment to build a winner will fill seats and bring in MUCH higher profits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Clippers have consistently been top 5 in profits by screwing their fans over. Pitt isn't in a big market where filling seats counts like in NY and Boston.
Click to expand...


The Clippers consistently fill seats, they average over 16k fans a night, and don't pay much rent because of the shared deal with the Lakers at Staples Center.  So they're not exactly a great example here, their fans show up DESPITE the lack of roster investment.

But any city will show up and fill seats if their team is winning.  Even Marlins fans show up when they're actually winning, otherwise it's a sea of empty seats out there.


----------



## freedombecki

Special Section - London 2012 Olympics



Blake Griffin, Andre Iguodala and James Harden were chosen Saturday to complete the roster for the U.S. Olympic basketball team (link to story)
Saudi Arabia may bow to pressure and send female athletes to the Summer Games
There won't be a Beijing repeat in London. Michael Phelps has dropped one of his eight Olympic races.
Danell Leyva has gone from Cuban refugee to Olympian gymnast.
Paul McCartney has confirmed an Olympic-sized rumor, saying he'll be the  closing act at the London 2012 Olympics' opening ceremony.
I think the world is going to be in for some great sports in the London 2012 Summer Olympics.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Paulie said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> He benefited off the revenue sharing and then pocketed profits instead of reinvesting into the team.
> 
> It's a stupid way to profit if you ask me, because many teams have proven that reinvestment to build a winner will fill seats and bring in MUCH higher profits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Clippers have consistently been top 5 in profits by screwing their fans over. Pitt isn't in a big market where filling seats counts like in NY and Boston.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Clippers consistently fill seats, they average over 16k fans a night, and don't pay much rent because of the shared deal with the Lakers at Staples Center.  So they're not exactly a great example here, their fans show up DESPITE the lack of roster investment.
> 
> But any city will show up and fill seats if their team is winning.  Even Marlins fans show up when they're actually winning, otherwise it's a sea of empty seats out there.
Click to expand...


The Clippers of last year vs. their previous 25 years are two different things. They happened to win the Blake Griffin sweepstakes and then they got lucky on the timing with Chris Paul. Otherwise their model was very much to draft players (usually make bad picks; they just couldn't screw up the #1 with BG) and then not resign them when they cost a lot. And redo it all over, rarely going over 30 wins. 

There is some evidence that they've changed their philosophy. They signed Baron Davis to a big contract and in the hopes of resigning Brand. Brand didn't resign to the big contract they offered (thankfully for them). But just look at where those 2 players are now. That's just how bad they are at personnel mgmt.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

freedombecki said:


> Special Section - London 2012 Olympics
> 
> 
> 
> Blake Griffin, Andre Iguodala and James Harden were chosen Saturday to complete the roster for the U.S. Olympic basketball team (link to story)
> Saudi Arabia may bow to pressure and send female athletes to the Summer Games
> There won't be a Beijing repeat in London. Michael Phelps has dropped one of his eight Olympic races.
> Danell Leyva has gone from Cuban refugee to Olympian gymnast.
> Paul McCartney has confirmed an Olympic-sized rumor, saying he'll be the  closing act at the London 2012 Olympics' opening ceremony.
> I think the world is going to be in for some great sports in the London 2012 Summer Olympics.



Yea, I think Phelps realized that he had to conserve some energy if he was going to fully compete with Ryan Lochte.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw that Andre Iguodala and James Harden were on the Olympic team. This is why we stopped calling them Dream Teams.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And apparently Odom, (Rookie) Anthony Davis, and Eric Gordon were among the final 18 players. Freaking Odom? Are you kidding me? He apparently dropped himself out of the running.
Click to expand...


Dwight Howard, Derrick Rose, Dwayne Wade and Chris Bosh are all injured, so this is what we are left with. Andrew Bynum refused to show up, so Tyson Chandler will be our starting center. If Kobe and Lebron stayed home we'd be even worse off, we would end up with Andre Miller, Spencer Hawes, Lou Williams and Shane Battier.


----------



## High_Gravity

I am very disapointed that Ray Allen is going to Miami, at this point all I can do is thank him for his years of service and move on, wow Miami is totally stacked, with Ray Allen out there they will win the championship next year for sure thats too much firepower.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw that Andre Iguodala and James Harden were on the Olympic team. This is why we stopped calling them Dream Teams.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And apparently Odom, (Rookie) Anthony Davis, and Eric Gordon were among the final 18 players. Freaking Odom? Are you kidding me? He apparently dropped himself out of the running.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dwight Howard, Derrick Rose, Dwayne Wade and Chris Bosh are all injured, so this is what we are left with. Andrew Bynum refused to show up, so Tyson Chandler will be our starting center. If Kobe and Lebron stayed home we'd be even worse off, we would end up with Andre Miller, Spencer Hawes, Lou Williams and Shane Battier.
Click to expand...


D-Lame is not injured. Bosh could play if he really wanted but I don't think he's a big loss. Bynum is a bum and Chandler is better. Kobe is no longer that good. LBJ would definitely be a loss. He's a team player with skills. 

The best USA line-up would be:

PG - Westbrook
SG - Harden
SF - James
PF - Love
C - Chandler

I think there's a clear lack of shooting on that team. If they don't play great defense then they could be in trouble against the better teams.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> And apparently Odom, (Rookie) Anthony Davis, and Eric Gordon were among the final 18 players. Freaking Odom? Are you kidding me? He apparently dropped himself out of the running.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dwight Howard, Derrick Rose, Dwayne Wade and Chris Bosh are all injured, so this is what we are left with. Andrew Bynum refused to show up, so Tyson Chandler will be our starting center. If Kobe and Lebron stayed home we'd be even worse off, we would end up with Andre Miller, Spencer Hawes, Lou Williams and Shane Battier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> D-Lame is not injured. Bosh could play if he really wanted but I don't think he's a big loss. Bynum is a bum and Chandler is better. Kobe is no longer that good. LBJ would definitely be a loss. He's a team player with skills.
> 
> The best USA line-up would be:
> 
> PG - Westbrook
> SG - Harden
> SF - James
> PF - Love
> C - Chandler
> 
> I think there's a clear lack of shooting on that team. If they don't play great defense then they could be in trouble against the better teams.
Click to expand...


We have Durant he could start, I do think this team is vulnerable though. They are not as good as the 2008 team, they need to come out firing away at these teams every game and not get into close games or we could lose. Durant saved us a few times in the 2010 Word championships when Lamar Odom, Chauncey Billups and Andre Iguodala were shooting up bricks and air balls.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dwight Howard, Derrick Rose, Dwayne Wade and Chris Bosh are all injured, so this is what we are left with. Andrew Bynum refused to show up, so Tyson Chandler will be our starting center. If Kobe and Lebron stayed home we'd be even worse off, we would end up with Andre Miller, Spencer Hawes, Lou Williams and Shane Battier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D-Lame is not injured. Bosh could play if he really wanted but I don't think he's a big loss. Bynum is a bum and Chandler is better. Kobe is no longer that good. LBJ would definitely be a loss. He's a team player with skills.
> 
> The best USA line-up would be:
> 
> PG - Westbrook
> SG - Harden
> SF - James
> PF - Love
> C - Chandler
> 
> I think there's a clear lack of shooting on that team. If they don't play great defense then they could be in trouble against the better teams.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have Durant he could start, I do think this team is vulnerable though. They are not as good as the 2008 team, they need to come out firing away at these teams every game and not get into close games or we could lose. Durant saved us a few times in the 2010 Word championships when Lamar Odom, Chauncey Billups and Andre Iguodala were shooting up bricks and air balls.
Click to expand...


I wouldn't have Durant instead of Love who can shoot and rebound. And I wouldn't replace him with James, who is a much better defender and all around player. I'd consider at times moving Love to the 5 and putting Durant 4 but then you'd be taking away your best interior defender Chandler, who also moves well on the pick and rolls on the perimeter.

Iguodala has no business being on this team. I also don't understand how they can have 3 PGs - Paul, Williams and Westbrook but a lack of SGs. Kobe and Harden? Really? That's their two best shooters? Kobe is not a great shooter and Harden is more of a slasher. If they got down, they would have to rely on the shooting of a Durant, a guy who doesn't always want the ball.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> D-Lame is not injured. Bosh could play if he really wanted but I don't think he's a big loss. Bynum is a bum and Chandler is better. Kobe is no longer that good. LBJ would definitely be a loss. He's a team player with skills.
> 
> The best USA line-up would be:
> 
> PG - Westbrook
> SG - Harden
> SF - James
> PF - Love
> C - Chandler
> 
> I think there's a clear lack of shooting on that team. If they don't play great defense then they could be in trouble against the better teams.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have Durant he could start, I do think this team is vulnerable though. They are not as good as the 2008 team, they need to come out firing away at these teams every game and not get into close games or we could lose. Durant saved us a few times in the 2010 Word championships when Lamar Odom, Chauncey Billups and Andre Iguodala were shooting up bricks and air balls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't have Durant instead of Love who can shoot and rebound. And I wouldn't replace him with James, who is a much better defender and all around player. I'd consider at times moving Love to the 5 and putting Durant 4 but then you'd be taking away your best interior defender Chandler, who also moves well on the pick and rolls on the perimeter.
> 
> Iguodala has no business being on this team. I also don't understand how they can have 3 PGs - Paul, Williams and Westbrook but a lack of SGs. Kobe and Harden? Really? That's their two best shooters? Kobe is not a great shooter and Harden is more of a slasher. If they got down, they would have to rely on the shooting of a Durant, a guy who doesn't always want the ball.
Click to expand...


You do make a good point though, we do have a lack of SG's, and centers. Tyson Chandler is our only real center, and outside of Kobe and Harden what other SG should we have on this team? Wades not showing up, I can't think of anyone off the top of my head. I really think we should have got Kendrick Perkins on this team as a back up center, and what about Roy Hibbert? we need size badly, and shooters.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Anyone interested in 2 tix to tonights homerun Derby? I had a client offer me a pair but I gotta estimate tonight at 6! Damn the luck. The temperature finally dropped below 900 for a sporting event and I can't freakin go.


----------



## Nosmo King

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you guys had an owner that was more interested in turning a profit than competing. Any time you got someone good, you effectively sold him. I've been through the same crap in the Clippers market.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He benefited off the revenue sharing and then pocketed profits instead of reinvesting into the team.
> 
> It's a stupid way to profit if you ask me, because many teams have proven that reinvestment to build a winner will fill seats and bring in MUCH higher profits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Clippers have consistently been top 5 in profits by screwing their fans over. Pitt isn't in a big market where filling seats counts like in NY and Boston.
Click to expand...

It's the TV money that keeps Boston & New York big, not necessarily the turnstiles.  On the other hand, the Pirates don't get the big money from television and the only way the turnstiles move is promotion nights.  Fireworks is always big in Pittsburgh, free T shirts pack 'em in too.


----------



## Nosmo King

Just to fill you in on the Pirates buzz, what All Star outfielder Andrew McCutcheon is doing is 'summoning Zoltan'.  I haven't seen it, but in the movie Dude, Where's my Car? there is a scene where geeks dressed in bubble wrap summon Zoltan (an alien) with this hand gesture.  Expect to see more Zoltan as the season wears on and the Pirates enter the thick of the pennant chase.


----------



## Paulie

Nosmo King said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> He benefited off the revenue sharing and then pocketed profits instead of reinvesting into the team.
> 
> It's a stupid way to profit if you ask me, because many teams have proven that reinvestment to build a winner will fill seats and bring in MUCH higher profits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Clippers have consistently been top 5 in profits by screwing their fans over. Pitt isn't in a big market where filling seats counts like in NY and Boston.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the TV money that keeps Boston & New York big, not necessarily the turnstiles.  On the other hand, the Pirates don't get the big money from television and the only way the turnstiles move is promotion nights.  Fireworks is always big in Pittsburgh, free T shirts pack 'em in too.
Click to expand...


Don't forget about WINNING GAMES.


----------



## Paulie

Grampa Murked U said:


> Anyone interested in 2 tix to tonights homerun Derby? I had a client offer me a pair but I gotta estimate tonight at 6! Damn the luck. The temperature finally dropped below 900 for a sporting event and I can't freakin go.



You can't move the estimate back?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Paulie said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone interested in 2 tix to tonights homerun Derby? I had a client offer me a pair but I gotta estimate tonight at 6! Damn the luck. The temperature finally dropped below 900 for a sporting event and I can't freakin go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't move the estimate back?
Click to expand...


They waited 2 weeks. Not gonna chance it. One bad report on angies list and I drop on the list. Not worth it.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Nosmo King said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> He benefited off the revenue sharing and then pocketed profits instead of reinvesting into the team.
> 
> It's a stupid way to profit if you ask me, because many teams have proven that reinvestment to build a winner will fill seats and bring in MUCH higher profits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Clippers have consistently been top 5 in profits by screwing their fans over. Pitt isn't in a big market where filling seats counts like in NY and Boston.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the TV money that keeps Boston & New York big, not necessarily the turnstiles.  On the other hand, the Pirates don't get the big money from television and the only way the turnstiles move is promotion nights.  Fireworks is always big in Pittsburgh, free T shirts pack 'em in too.
Click to expand...


Yes, but sold out games generate the excitement. Ratings would be way down if the Sox or Yankees weren't a hot ticket.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have Durant he could start, I do think this team is vulnerable though. They are not as good as the 2008 team, they need to come out firing away at these teams every game and not get into close games or we could lose. Durant saved us a few times in the 2010 Word championships when Lamar Odom, Chauncey Billups and Andre Iguodala were shooting up bricks and air balls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't have Durant instead of Love who can shoot and rebound. And I wouldn't replace him with James, who is a much better defender and all around player. I'd consider at times moving Love to the 5 and putting Durant 4 but then you'd be taking away your best interior defender Chandler, who also moves well on the pick and rolls on the perimeter.
> 
> Iguodala has no business being on this team. I also don't understand how they can have 3 PGs - Paul, Williams and Westbrook but a lack of SGs. Kobe and Harden? Really? That's their two best shooters? Kobe is not a great shooter and Harden is more of a slasher. If they got down, they would have to rely on the shooting of a Durant, a guy who doesn't always want the ball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do make a good point though, we do have a lack of SG's, and centers. Tyson Chandler is our only real center, and outside of Kobe and Harden what other SG should we have on this team? Wades not showing up, I can't think of anyone off the top of my head. I really think we should have got Kendrick Perkins on this team as a back up center, and what about Roy Hibbert? we need size badly, and shooters.
Click to expand...


It'll be interesting to see if Coach K thinks he has to pander to Kobe. If he gets big minutes and jacks up bricks then that'd be trouble for the US. I think he'd be better off going with Westbrook and D-Will at times along with Lebron. Put those 3 with Griffin and Chandler and you'd get some ball movement and some easy dunks. But you still have the problem of who the hell is going to make outside shots? It's a glaring weakness.


----------



## Nosmo King

Paulie said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Clippers have consistently been top 5 in profits by screwing their fans over. Pitt isn't in a big market where filling seats counts like in NY and Boston.
> 
> 
> 
> It's the TV money that keeps Boston & New York big, not necessarily the turnstiles.  On the other hand, the Pirates don't get the big money from television and the only way the turnstiles move is promotion nights.  Fireworks is always big in Pittsburgh, free T shirts pack 'em in too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't forget about WINNING GAMES.
Click to expand...

That's the point.  Twenty straight losing seasons and the Pirates still put enough butts in the seats to turn a profit.  People didn't go to the ball game to cheer on the Bucs.  They went for the food, the ball park itself (the prettiest park in the majors), the promotions and the fireworks.  PNC Park was the best major league ball park a minor league team could call home.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Nosmo King said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the TV money that keeps Boston & New York big, not necessarily the turnstiles.  On the other hand, the Pirates don't get the big money from television and the only way the turnstiles move is promotion nights.  Fireworks is always big in Pittsburgh, free T shirts pack 'em in too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget about WINNING GAMES.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the point.  Twenty straight losing seasons and the Pirates still put enough butts in the seats to turn a profit.  People didn't go to the ball game to cheer on the Bucs.  They went for the food, the ball park itself (the prettiest park in the majors), the promotions and the fireworks.  PNC Park was the best major league ball park a minor league team could call home.
Click to expand...


Well you still get to see the other teams stars and hang out. Hell I've been to Angels games and never really paid attention to a pitch LMAO. I usually don't that much until the playoff chase or the playoffs. I watch games much closer when they're on television most of the time.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't have Durant instead of Love who can shoot and rebound. And I wouldn't replace him with James, who is a much better defender and all around player. I'd consider at times moving Love to the 5 and putting Durant 4 but then you'd be taking away your best interior defender Chandler, who also moves well on the pick and rolls on the perimeter.
> 
> Iguodala has no business being on this team. I also don't understand how they can have 3 PGs - Paul, Williams and Westbrook but a lack of SGs. Kobe and Harden? Really? That's their two best shooters? Kobe is not a great shooter and Harden is more of a slasher. If they got down, they would have to rely on the shooting of a Durant, a guy who doesn't always want the ball.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do make a good point though, we do have a lack of SG's, and centers. Tyson Chandler is our only real center, and outside of Kobe and Harden what other SG should we have on this team? Wades not showing up, I can't think of anyone off the top of my head. I really think we should have got Kendrick Perkins on this team as a back up center, and what about Roy Hibbert? we need size badly, and shooters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It'll be interesting to see if Coach K thinks he has to pander to Kobe. If he gets big minutes and jacks up bricks then that'd be trouble for the US. I think he'd be better off going with Westbrook and D-Will at times along with Lebron. Put those 3 with Griffin and Chandler and you'd get some ball movement and some easy dunks. But you still have the problem of who the hell is going to make outside shots? It's a glaring weakness.
Click to expand...


The 2008 team was better than this team, this squad cannot afford to go into any close games with anyone, as long as they come out guns blazing each game they should win the Gold, otherwise there could be trouble. Their lack of size at the center position and lack of shooters worry me. Durant performed very well at the 2010 World championships, I think he can rise to the occasion again.


----------



## High_Gravity

I hate to admit it but I smiled when I read this.

Kevin Love losing patience with Minnesota Timberwolves' woeful ways - ESPN

I would cry tears of joy if Kevin Love went to the Celtics somehow.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> I hate to admit it but I smiled when I read this.
> 
> Kevin Love losing patience with Minnesota Timberwolves' woeful ways - ESPN
> 
> I would cry tears of joy if Kevin Love went to the Celtics somehow.



I don't sympathize with Love. Great players don't cry about not making the playoffs.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to admit it but I smiled when I read this.
> 
> Kevin Love losing patience with Minnesota Timberwolves' woeful ways - ESPN
> 
> I would cry tears of joy if Kevin Love went to the Celtics somehow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't sympathize with Love. Great players don't cry about not making the playoffs.
Click to expand...


He sees all these players switching teams to win now and hes getting impatient, I think with enough time him and Rubio can make quite a team if he has the patience.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to admit it but I smiled when I read this.
> 
> Kevin Love losing patience with Minnesota Timberwolves' woeful ways - ESPN
> 
> I would cry tears of joy if Kevin Love went to the Celtics somehow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't sympathize with Love. Great players don't cry about not making the playoffs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He sees all these players switching teams to win now and hes getting impatient, I think with enough time him and Rubio can make quite a team if he has the patience.
Click to expand...


Larry Bird never needed to blame teammates and management. He just went out there and played great while making his teammates great. I don't care what numbers Love puts up, he's done nothing to earn the right to complain and he's getting piles of money to shut his mouth and play ball.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't sympathize with Love. Great players don't cry about not making the playoffs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He sees all these players switching teams to win now and hes getting impatient, I think with enough time him and Rubio can make quite a team if he has the patience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Larry Bird never needed to blame teammates and management. He just went out there and played great while making his teammates great. I don't care what numbers Love puts up, he's done nothing to earn the right to complain and he's getting piles of money to shut his mouth and play ball.
Click to expand...


I agree with you however they really don't make men like Larry Bird anymore, these guys want to win now, they all saw Lebron go to Miami and win and they see New Jersey loading up, they don't want to be out in the cold.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> He sees all these players switching teams to win now and hes getting impatient, I think with enough time him and Rubio can make quite a team if he has the patience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Larry Bird never needed to blame teammates and management. He just went out there and played great while making his teammates great. I don't care what numbers Love puts up, he's done nothing to earn the right to complain and he's getting piles of money to shut his mouth and play ball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree with you however they really don't make men like Larry Bird anymore, these guys want to win now, they all saw Lebron go to Miami and win and they see New Jersey loading up, they don't want to be out in the cold.
Click to expand...


Well even those guys have been in the league for years longer. His situation isn't even comparable. He was just given 4 years/$62 million by the Timberwolves. They were on pace for the playoffs before Rubio went down. He needs to shut his mouth and play ball.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

I was just watching MLB All-Star coverage and they mentioned that baseball has two more wild cards. I think I read about that before the season, but I had otherwise forgot about it. I think I'd like that if my team was 5 and 6 and making the playoff when they wouldn't have. But otherwise, I think this kind of weakens the great regular season chases. 

A team had to a bit more special to make the playoffs before. Now, the Red Sox can be dysfunctional and still make the playoffs. That sucks. But it'll be very good for teams like the Blue Jays, Orioles, Pirates, Indians, Brewers, Reds, etc.


----------



## bobcollum

TheGreatGatsby said:


> I was just watching MLB All-Star coverage and they mentioned that baseball has two more wild cards. I think I read about that before the season, but I had otherwise forgot about it. I think I'd like that if my team was 5 and 6 and making the playoff when they wouldn't have. But otherwise, I think this kind of weakens the great regular season chases.
> 
> A team had to a bit more special to make the playoffs before. Now, the Red Sox can be dysfunctional and still make the playoffs. That sucks. But it'll be very good for teams like the Blue Jays, Orioles, Pirates, Indians, Brewers, Reds, etc.



I think the Bosox are only about 3 games out of the wild card.

Which is incredibly stupid...too many playoff spots all to muster more drama and in turn more ratings and attendance at the park.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

The Heat signed Rashard Lewis. It's funny b/c he was making something like 18 or 19 million last year from the huge contract the Magic gave him. He as like the 3rd or 4th highest paid player in the league  Now, he signed for only 2 yrs / $2.8m.

Sources -- Miami Heat reach agreement with forward Rashard Lewis - ESPN

Before Heat fans get too excited, he shot 38.5 percent last year and 24 percent from 3. And considering he'd be a perimeter forward, that's not that good.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> The Heat signed Rashard Lewis. It's funny b/c he was making something like 18 or 19 million last year from the huge contract the Magic gave him. He as like the 3rd or 4th highest paid player in the league  Now, he signed for only 2 yrs / $2.8m.
> 
> Sources -- Miami Heat reach agreement with forward Rashard Lewis - ESPN
> 
> Before Heat fans get too excited, he shot 38.5 percent last year and 24 percent from 3. And considering he'd be a perimeter forward, that's not that good.



With the refs helping him Rashard Lewis will be free to run the court unmolested hand checking people, grabbing their jerseys, tripping them and netting 3's. His numbers will probably double with that kind of protection.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Larry Bird never needed to blame teammates and management. He just went out there and played great while making his teammates great. I don't care what numbers Love puts up, he's done nothing to earn the right to complain and he's getting piles of money to shut his mouth and play ball.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you however they really don't make men like Larry Bird anymore, these guys want to win now, they all saw Lebron go to Miami and win and they see New Jersey loading up, they don't want to be out in the cold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well even those guys have been in the league for years longer. His situation isn't even comparable. He was just given 4 years/$62 million by the Timberwolves. They were on pace for the playoffs before Rubio went down. He needs to shut his mouth and play ball.
Click to expand...


I agree he needs to be more patient, the Wolves can be a good team. I still would like him on Boston though.


----------



## Paulie

bobcollum said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was just watching MLB All-Star coverage and they mentioned that baseball has two more wild cards. I think I read about that before the season, but I had otherwise forgot about it. I think I'd like that if my team was 5 and 6 and making the playoff when they wouldn't have. But otherwise, I think this kind of weakens the great regular season chases.
> 
> A team had to a bit more special to make the playoffs before. Now, the Red Sox can be dysfunctional and still make the playoffs. That sucks. But it'll be very good for teams like the Blue Jays, Orioles, Pirates, Indians, Brewers, Reds, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Bosox are only about 3 games out of the wild card.
> 
> Which is incredibly stupid...too many playoff spots all to muster more drama and in turn more ratings and attendance at the park.
Click to expand...


In related news, it still sucks to be a Royals fan.


----------



## Paulie

Nosmo King said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the TV money that keeps Boston & New York big, not necessarily the turnstiles.  On the other hand, the Pirates don't get the big money from television and the only way the turnstiles move is promotion nights.  Fireworks is always big in Pittsburgh, free T shirts pack 'em in too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget about WINNING GAMES.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the point.  Twenty straight losing seasons and the Pirates still put enough butts in the seats to turn a profit.  People didn't go to the ball game to cheer on the Bucs.  They went for the food, the ball park itself (the prettiest park in the majors), the promotions and the fireworks.  PNC Park was the best major league ball park a minor league team could call home.
Click to expand...


You're making my point for me about the Clippers.  They consistently suck but still fill enough seats to make a good profit.

So imagine how much more money they could make if they were to build the roster, win consistently, and sell out every night.  Same with your Pirates.

Take it from a Phillies fan who watched for most of his life while his team spent NADA and set the record for franchise losses, and then started to spend money and win games and the cash just poured in and the roster got better and better until we were selling out each night and not even thinking twice about dropping 200 mil on a big name.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Paulie said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget about WINNING GAMES.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the point.  Twenty straight losing seasons and the Pirates still put enough butts in the seats to turn a profit.  People didn't go to the ball game to cheer on the Bucs.  They went for the food, the ball park itself (the prettiest park in the majors), the promotions and the fireworks.  PNC Park was the best major league ball park a minor league team could call home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're making my point for me about the Clippers.  They consistently suck but still fill enough seats to make a good profit.
> 
> So imagine how much more money they could make if they were to build the roster, win consistently, and sell out every night.  Same with your Pirates.
> 
> Take it from a Phillies fan who watched for most of his life while his team spent NADA and set the record for franchise losses, and then started to spend money and win games and the cash just poured in and the roster got better and better until we were selling out each night and not even thinking twice about dropping 200 mil on a big name.
Click to expand...


Good call. Although Philly is a bigger market than Pittsburgh. But Pitt should be constantly looking for values instead of always slashing and burning.


----------



## Paulie

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the point.  Twenty straight losing seasons and the Pirates still put enough butts in the seats to turn a profit.  People didn't go to the ball game to cheer on the Bucs.  They went for the food, the ball park itself (the prettiest park in the majors), the promotions and the fireworks.  PNC Park was the best major league ball park a minor league team could call home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're making my point for me about the Clippers.  They consistently suck but still fill enough seats to make a good profit.
> 
> So imagine how much more money they could make if they were to build the roster, win consistently, and sell out every night.  Same with your Pirates.
> 
> Take it from a Phillies fan who watched for most of his life while his team spent NADA and set the record for franchise losses, and then started to spend money and win games and the cash just poured in and the roster got better and better until we were selling out each night and not even thinking twice about dropping 200 mil on a big name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good call. Although Philly is a bigger market than Pittsburgh. But Pitt should be constantly looking for values instead of always slashing and burning.
Click to expand...


You also gotta figure in merchandise sales too.  You aren't going to sell much merch if you not only lose all the time but also have no big names to sell.

Obviously the bigger markets sell merch based on the city and not exclusively just a player, like NY and LA, but its still a revenue stream that shouldn't be ignored.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

There's talk about Mike Trout winning Rookie Of The Year and MVP. It made me wonder what players have done that before. 

Here's the answer: Major League Baseball Most Valuable Player Award - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 

Note: It's the 1975 and 2001 AL ROY's. I couldn't quickly find a link that clearly stated it; but feel free to cross reference it here: Major League Baseball Rookie of the Year Award - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

What NBA player(s) has won both Rookie of the Year and MVP in the same season?

Answer: What NBA player has won both Rookie of the Year and MVP in the same season

What NFL player(s) had won the MVP as a Rookie?

Answer: Has any nfl rookie ever won MVP? - Yahoo! Answers

What NHL player has won the MVP and Rookie Of The Year?

I don't know. I couldn't find a quick answer. But if anyone wants to cross check the MVP list: Hart Memorial Trophy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia and the the ROY list: Calder Memorial Trophy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia then go ahead and tell me 

Awesome rookie of the years like Mario Lemieux, Alexander Ovechkin, Martin Brodeur, Ed Belflour, Luc Robitaille and Bobby Orr did not do it.

Lemieux won the MVP in this 4th year, breaking Wayne Gretzky's amazing run of 9 MVPs in a row! The Great One won his 10th and final MVP the very next season. His bud, Mark Messier who played in his shadow in Edmonton, won two of the next three after that. He was basically the Scottie Pippen of hockey.

Interestingly, Gretzky did not win the Rookie of the year in 78-79 despite having 43 goals and 61 assists for a total of 104 points. Shamefully, he lost to Bobby Smith, who had 30 goals and 44 for assists for 74 points. So he basically was somehow robbed of the ROY! 

Gretzky did win the Lou Kaplan ROY Trophy which was given from 73-79 though. But it is not the more recognized Calder Memorial Trophy which has been in existence since 1923 and is still in use today.

Gretzky finished his rookie year third in points and did not win the MVP. He did win the MVP his second season, which was the first of the aforementioned 9 MVPs in a row. 

During the 2005-2006 season, Ovechkin beat out Sidney Crosby for the Rookie Of The Year Honors. Ovechkin scored 106 points to Crosby's 102 (including outscoring him in goals 52-39). Joe Thornton was the MVP that year with only 92 points (and only 20 goals). The consensus reason was that Thornton's Sharks made the 5 seed while Crosby's Penguins and Ovechkin's Capitals were the two worst teams in their conference. And Crosby's Penguins were only a point better than the worst team in the league, the Blues. Ovechkin's team finished 22 points out of the playoffs as well.

Crosby would go on to win the MVP his next season in his second year. Ovechkin would win the MVP the year after that in his third year.

Still it seems that Gretzky and Ovechkin were worthy of being ROY and MVP but did not earn both distinctions due to oversights of the voters.


----------



## Paulie

Trout grew up like 25 minutes from me.  He played against my high school.  The buzz is pretty big around here for the guy, it's cool to see a local kid doing this well...normally no one around here amounts to much at the pro level.


----------



## freedombecki

Seems there's a flap about China making the US Olympic team uniforms because Obama's supporter outsourced the job away from Americans.

Putting plastic thread that turns into wire after a couple of washings should fix our athletes just right.

Idiots.

That's just how it goes--our American workers don't get the pride of doing good work for America's athletes.

Somebody needs to bring the jobs back home! I remember working in a sewing factory that made the Miss America swimsuits that year. The gals on the line were so revved about doing something for America. Of course, that was back in the days when swimwear had enough fabric in them they had to have zippers inserted in each suit.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

freedombecki said:


> Seems there's a flap about China making the US Olympic team uniforms because Obama's supporter outsourced the job away from Americans.
> 
> Putting plastic thread that turns into wire after a couple of washings should fix our athletes just right.
> 
> Idiots.
> 
> That's just how it goes--our American workers don't get the pride of doing good work for America's athletes.
> 
> Somebody needs to bring the jobs back home! I remember working in a sewing factory that made the Miss America swimsuits that year. The gals on the line were so revved about doing something for America. Of course, that was back in the days when swimwear had enough fabric in them they had to have zippers inserted in each suit.



There's no excuse for the jersey to not be American made. Shame on USA Basketball. The NFL gets it.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nhtSm_8Jc6U]Super Bowl footballs made in Ada, Ohio - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## drtywhtboy

Until my SOONERS pound the minors into DUST!!!!

BOOMER SOONER


----------



## freedombecki

Michael Phelps has broken the record for most gold medals at the Olympics today by anchoring the freestyle relay, which won him his 19th Gold Medal.

You go, Michael Phelps! 

Baltimore Sun Story


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

freedombecki said:


> Michael Phelps has broken the record for most gold medals at the Olympics today by anchoring the freestyle relay, which won him his 19th Gold Medal.
> 
> You go, Michael Phelps!
> 
> Baltimore Sun Story



Cool. I was wondering if he'd do it. It's pretty obvious that he didn't train hard enough for this Olympics.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[youtube]7OoFSyqTjkc[/youtube]

It was great to see the USMNT beat Mexico at Mexico.


----------



## Unkotare

The what where who?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Tonight __ an international friendly in Mexico City. First time the US won in Mexico in 25 matches. They're now 1-23-1 there.

USA Soccer's First Ever Win Against Mexico in Mexico City: Fan's Take - Yahoo! Sports


----------



## Unkotare

A friendly what?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Stop trolling.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Tonight __ an international friendly in Mexico City. First time the US won in Mexico in 25 matches. They're now 1-23-1 there.
> 
> USA Soccer's First Ever Win Against Mexico in Mexico City: Fan's Take - Yahoo! Sports



Good.


----------



## Hossfly

drtywhtboy said:


> until my sooners pound the minors into dust!!!!
> 
> Boomer sooner


*fear the turtle !*


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Hossfly said:


> drtywhtboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> until my sooners pound the minors into dust!!!!
> 
> Boomer sooner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *fear the turtle !*
Click to expand...


I don't get it.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_C6FANo_P0&playnext=1&list=PL8FB37BE24A220996&feature=results_video]Pride and Intensity - Boston Celtics Mix (HD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

US Soccer qualifier vs. Jamaica @ 8 eastern tonight. Supposedly you can watch the game here. (It's not on cable). It's the site listed at us soccer dot com. I'll be trying it out when the time comes.

beIN SPORT USA | Home


----------



## High_Gravity

I had a dream Kevin Garnett was traded to the Denver Nuggets.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> I had a dream Kevin Garnett was traded to the Denver Nuggets.



i had a dream that he hurt his knee and it cost the C's a 3-peat while the Lakers won the next two. Darn___ that was real.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a dream Kevin Garnett was traded to the Denver Nuggets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i had a dream that he hurt his knee and it cost the C's a 3-peat while the Lakers won the next two. Darn___ that was real.
Click to expand...


The refs won that championship for LA back in 2010.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a dream Kevin Garnett was traded to the Denver Nuggets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i had a dream that he hurt his knee and it cost the C's a 3-peat while the Lakers won the next two. Darn___ that was real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The refs won that championship for LA back in 2010.
Click to expand...


That's true__ and 2012. Although, KG was not a hundred percent in 2010, so I think it still cost them. Doc said he thought that Big Baby Davis punching his friend and breaking his hand cost them the championship in 2010 b/c they had to play the starters more minutes. One has to wonder if Perk would have gotten injured too.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> i had a dream that he hurt his knee and it cost the C's a 3-peat while the Lakers won the next two. Darn___ that was real.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The refs won that championship for LA back in 2010.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's true__ and 2012. Although, KG was not a hundred percent in 2010, so I think it still cost them. Doc said he thought that Big Baby Davis punching his friend and breaking his hand cost them the championship in 2010 b/c they had to play the starters more minutes. One has to wonder if Perk would have gotten injured too.
Click to expand...


I think Perkins going down was huge for LA and Joey Crawford closing it out, Rasheed Wallace had to play too many minutes and got fouled out. Ray Allen flat lining after Game 2 was huge too, theres just so much that went wrong its really disapointing, I don't know when Boston is ever going to get that close again.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> The refs won that championship for LA back in 2010.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's true__ and 2012. Although, KG was not a hundred percent in 2010, so I think it still cost them. Doc said he thought that Big Baby Davis punching his friend and breaking his hand cost them the championship in 2010 b/c they had to play the starters more minutes. One has to wonder if Perk would have gotten injured too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Perkins going down was huge for LA and Joey Crawford closing it out, Rasheed Wallace had to play too many minutes and got fouled out. Ray Allen flat lining after Game 2 was huge too, theres just so much that went wrong its really disapointing, I don't know when Boston is ever going to get that close again.
Click to expand...


Two games to close out the Heat in the ECF was pretty close. And yea, I'm so sick of Joey Crawford and David Stern.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's true__ and 2012. Although, KG was not a hundred percent in 2010, so I think it still cost them. Doc said he thought that Big Baby Davis punching his friend and breaking his hand cost them the championship in 2010 b/c they had to play the starters more minutes. One has to wonder if Perk would have gotten injured too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Perkins going down was huge for LA and Joey Crawford closing it out, Rasheed Wallace had to play too many minutes and got fouled out. Ray Allen flat lining after Game 2 was huge too, theres just so much that went wrong its really disapointing, I don't know when Boston is ever going to get that close again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Two games to close out the Heat in the ECF was pretty close. And yea, I'm so sick of Joey Crawford and David Stern.
Click to expand...


Stern will never let the Celtics win another championship until the curtains have closed on the Heat and Lakers. With Dwight Howard on the roster LA should be back in Sterns good graces.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Perkins going down was huge for LA and Joey Crawford closing it out, Rasheed Wallace had to play too many minutes and got fouled out. Ray Allen flat lining after Game 2 was huge too, theres just so much that went wrong its really disapointing, I don't know when Boston is ever going to get that close again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two games to close out the Heat in the ECF was pretty close. And yea, I'm so sick of Joey Crawford and David Stern.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stern will never let the Celtics win another championship until the curtains have closed on the Heat and Lakers. With Dwight Howard on the roster LA should be back in Sterns good graces.
Click to expand...


And Nash; and the idea of selling Kobe more. Teams just have to play head and shoulders above the Heat/Lakers. It's a tall order but not always impossible. I compare it to a 5-2 series win. With even reffing, you'd have to play so well that you'd probably beat them at least 5 (maybe even 6) times in a 7 game series.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

My Vikings came back last second to tie it in OT with a 54 yd FG (by a rookie) and then they won it in OT. We're still not that good probably; but the longer we stay in the playoff chase, the more exciting it'll be.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two games to close out the Heat in the ECF was pretty close. And yea, I'm so sick of Joey Crawford and David Stern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stern will never let the Celtics win another championship until the curtains have closed on the Heat and Lakers. With Dwight Howard on the roster LA should be back in Sterns good graces.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Nash; and the idea of selling Kobe more. Teams just have to play head and shoulders above the Heat/Lakers. It's a tall order but not always impossible. I compare it to a 5-2 series win. With even reffing, you'd have to play so well that you'd probably beat them at least 5 (maybe even 6) times in a 7 game series.
Click to expand...


We all saw that rigged game 2 of the Miami/Boston series last year, all it takes really is one game in a close series where both teams are evenly matched. If the refs had stayed out of game 2 we would probably be talking about a Boston Celtics championship right now.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

I wish I was in a tailgating city!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=esgxW5LdNhQ]Tailgating/Vikings Game 9 Sept 2012...Vikings 26 Jaguars 23 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stern will never let the Celtics win another championship until the curtains have closed on the Heat and Lakers. With Dwight Howard on the roster LA should be back in Sterns good graces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Nash; and the idea of selling Kobe more. Teams just have to play head and shoulders above the Heat/Lakers. It's a tall order but not always impossible. I compare it to a 5-2 series win. With even reffing, you'd have to play so well that you'd probably beat them at least 5 (maybe even 6) times in a 7 game series.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We all saw that rigged game 2 of the Miami/Boston series last year, all it takes really is one game in a close series where both teams are evenly matched. If the refs had stayed out of game 2 we would probably be talking about a Boston Celtics championship right now.
Click to expand...


Yea__ I thought the refs were pro Miami in all 7 games. Some were worse than others though.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Nash; and the idea of selling Kobe more. Teams just have to play head and shoulders above the Heat/Lakers. It's a tall order but not always impossible. I compare it to a 5-2 series win. With even reffing, you'd have to play so well that you'd probably beat them at least 5 (maybe even 6) times in a 7 game series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all saw that rigged game 2 of the Miami/Boston series last year, all it takes really is one game in a close series where both teams are evenly matched. If the refs had stayed out of game 2 we would probably be talking about a Boston Celtics championship right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea__ I thought the refs were pro Miami in all 7 games. Some were worse than others though.
Click to expand...


Game 2 was the worst, Dwayne Wade was kicking Kevin Garnett like a Ninja and they called the foul on Garnett, and Rondo was hacked on his way to the basket on a potential game winning 3 point play and nothing was called. The games that Boston did win they had to play head and shoulders above both the refs and the Heat like you said.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4JhVMMGVRP8]Vikings Fan Tailgating Question: What is the freakiest thing you have seen at Vikings game? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> We all saw that rigged game 2 of the Miami/Boston series last year, all it takes really is one game in a close series where both teams are evenly matched. If the refs had stayed out of game 2 we would probably be talking about a Boston Celtics championship right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea__ I thought the refs were pro Miami in all 7 games. Some were worse than others though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Game 2 was the worst, Dwayne Wade was kicking Kevin Garnett like a Ninja and they called the foul on Garnett, and Rondo was hacked on his way to the basket on a potential game winning 3 point play and nothing was called. The games that Boston did win they had to play head and shoulders above both the refs and the Heat like you said.
Click to expand...


I knew 2012 would be BS based upon 2011 alone. In Game 3, Wade body slammed Rondo and broke his elbow. By the rules it should have been a Flagrant 2 with Wade getting kicked out of the game and missing the next game. Even if the refs missed it, a review would have still gave him a flagrant 2 and a missed game. STERN DID NOTHING.

So the Heat got to take out the C's best player and no repercussions whatsoever.

And then look at the 2012 playoffs when that Indiana dude called Lebron, Lechoke. The Heat players were taking shots against him. One good player took a shot and nothing was issued. But the Heat's 12th man who never plays took a lesser shot and Stern suspended him for 3 freaking games! He was pretending to send a message. Could you imagine what Wade would have to do to get a 3 game suspension if he's not getting 1 game for breaking the other team's star player's elbow?


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea__ I thought the refs were pro Miami in all 7 games. Some were worse than others though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Game 2 was the worst, Dwayne Wade was kicking Kevin Garnett like a Ninja and they called the foul on Garnett, and Rondo was hacked on his way to the basket on a potential game winning 3 point play and nothing was called. The games that Boston did win they had to play head and shoulders above both the refs and the Heat like you said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I knew 2012 would be BS based upon 2011 alone. In Game 3, Wade body slammed Rondo and broke his elbow. By the rules it should have been a Flagrant 2 with Wade getting kicked out of the game and missing the next game. Even if the refs missed it, a review would have still gave him a flagrant 2 and a missed game. STERN DID NOTHING.
> 
> So the Heat got to take out the C's best player and no repercussions whatsoever.
> 
> And then look at the 2012 playoffs when that Indiana dude called Lebron, Lechoke. The Heat players were taking shots against him. One good player took a shot and nothing was issued. But the Heat's 12th man who never plays took a lesser shot and Stern suspended him for 3 freaking games! He was pretending to send a message. Could you imagine what Wade would have to do to get a 3 game suspension if he's not getting 1 game for breaking the other team's star player's elbow?
Click to expand...


It was totally rigged the whole way, the Heat had to get alot of help without Bosh playing that much. Boston stretching the series to 7 games was a miracle considering the refs were gunning for them every game. Stern wanted Miami to win against Dallas in 2011 but that Mavericks squad was too stacked.


----------



## High_Gravity

If Rondo had broken Wades elbow he would have been facing criminal charges and would have been tossed out of the NBA.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Game 2 was the worst, Dwayne Wade was kicking Kevin Garnett like a Ninja and they called the foul on Garnett, and Rondo was hacked on his way to the basket on a potential game winning 3 point play and nothing was called. The games that Boston did win they had to play head and shoulders above both the refs and the Heat like you said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew 2012 would be BS based upon 2011 alone. In Game 3, Wade body slammed Rondo and broke his elbow. By the rules it should have been a Flagrant 2 with Wade getting kicked out of the game and missing the next game. Even if the refs missed it, a review would have still gave him a flagrant 2 and a missed game. STERN DID NOTHING.
> 
> So the Heat got to take out the C's best player and no repercussions whatsoever.
> 
> And then look at the 2012 playoffs when that Indiana dude called Lebron, Lechoke. The Heat players were taking shots against him. One good player took a shot and nothing was issued. But the Heat's 12th man who never plays took a lesser shot and Stern suspended him for 3 freaking games! He was pretending to send a message. Could you imagine what Wade would have to do to get a 3 game suspension if he's not getting 1 game for breaking the other team's star player's elbow?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was totally rigged the whole way, the Heat had to get alot of help without Bosh playing that much. Boston stretching the series to 7 games was a miracle considering the refs were gunning for them every game. Stern wanted Miami to win against Dallas in 2011 but that Mavericks squad was too stacked.
Click to expand...


The cheating was not so bad in the 2011 Finals b/c Stern didn't want the bad PR of robbing the Mavs a second time in favor of the Heat. 2006 was easily the worst officiate Finals.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I knew 2012 would be BS based upon 2011 alone. In Game 3, Wade body slammed Rondo and broke his elbow. By the rules it should have been a Flagrant 2 with Wade getting kicked out of the game and missing the next game. Even if the refs missed it, a review would have still gave him a flagrant 2 and a missed game. STERN DID NOTHING.
> 
> So the Heat got to take out the C's best player and no repercussions whatsoever.
> 
> And then look at the 2012 playoffs when that Indiana dude called Lebron, Lechoke. The Heat players were taking shots against him. One good player took a shot and nothing was issued. But the Heat's 12th man who never plays took a lesser shot and Stern suspended him for 3 freaking games! He was pretending to send a message. Could you imagine what Wade would have to do to get a 3 game suspension if he's not getting 1 game for breaking the other team's star player's elbow?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was totally rigged the whole way, the Heat had to get alot of help without Bosh playing that much. Boston stretching the series to 7 games was a miracle considering the refs were gunning for them every game. Stern wanted Miami to win against Dallas in 2011 but that Mavericks squad was too stacked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The cheating was not so bad in the 2011 Finals b/c Stern didn't want the bad PR of robbing the Mavs a second time in favor of the Heat. 2006 was easily the worst officiate Finals.
Click to expand...


2010 Finals was pretty awful too, I have a feeling even the Perkins injury was set up.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h4kD2oOAabQ]NFL Week 1 2012 - 2013 Season : Jacksonville Jaguars vs Minnesota Vikings Highlights 9/9/12 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Any Packers fan?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Any Packers fan?



I was a Packers fan in 07. I even went to a game at Lambeau that year. Watched Favre beat the Redskins to improve to 7-1. Dude was just willing the team. He had no RB and no o-line and he was just getting it done. Every play, they were in on him in 2 seconds. He was constantly taking 2 steps and just throwing jump balls for his wide outs. It was the craziest thing I ever saw.

After the Packers played him, I had a hard time liking them like I did. I never disavowed them but it's just not been the same fore me. I still wear the Packers polo shirt I bought that day.

Also, hot chocolate was $.50. A cold rain hit and it went to $6.00! WTF!?!?! I thought price gouging was supposed to be illegal.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

TheGreatGatsby said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any Packers fan?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was a Packers fan in 07. I even went to a game at Lambeau that year. Watched Favre beat the Redskins to improve to 7-1. Dude was just willing the team. He had no RB and no o-line and he was just getting it done. Every play, they were in on him in 2 seconds. He was constantly taking 2 steps and just throwing jump balls for his wide outs. It was the craziest thing I ever saw.
> 
> After the Packers played him, I had a hard time liking them like I did. I never disavowed them but it's just not been the same fore me. I still wear the Packers polo shirt I bought that day.
> 
> Also, hot chocolate was $.50. A cold rain hit and it went to $6.00! WTF!?!?! I thought price gouging was supposed to be illegal.
Click to expand...



 I love going to see a game.. Just the atmosphere alone. 6 bucks for hot choc tho?? Did you pay it?? lol


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

LadyGunSlinger said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any Packers fan?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was a Packers fan in 07. I even went to a game at Lambeau that year. Watched Favre beat the Redskins to improve to 7-1. Dude was just willing the team. He had no RB and no o-line and he was just getting it done. Every play, they were in on him in 2 seconds. He was constantly taking 2 steps and just throwing jump balls for his wide outs. It was the craziest thing I ever saw.
> 
> After the Packers played him, I had a hard time liking them like I did. I never disavowed them but it's just not been the same fore me. I still wear the Packers polo shirt I bought that day.
> 
> Also, hot chocolate was $.50. A cold rain hit and it went to $6.00! WTF!?!?! I thought price gouging was supposed to be illegal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I love going to see a game.. Just the atmosphere alone. 6 bucks for hot choc tho?? Did you pay it?? lol
Click to expand...


If I wasn't such a broke ass ****** I would have. I already spent a small fortune on a pathetic income just to be at that game though. Nah__ I just shivered it for the entire 2nd quarter and somewhat thawed out at halftime.

It sucks when you're in the stands and a freezing rain hits like that. You're just rooting for it to stop and the sun to peak out. It's like being in a popsycle tray; just freezing til you can't move any more. I learned why they call it the frozen tundra - brutal. 

About 34 degrees and raining - it's worse than if it were snow too. I think it got somewhat better for the 2nd half. It sucked cos it was nice and sunny and then the freezing rain just hit.


----------



## High_Gravity

I had a nightmare Danny Ainge traded Paul Pierce and Kevin Garnett for draft picks and cash.


----------



## 007

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Any Packers fan?



YOU BET... and one of these days I'm going to buy season tickets.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> I had a nightmare Danny Ainge traded Paul Pierce and Kevin Garnett for draft picks and cash.



Do you really have these dreams or are you just spit balling?


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a nightmare Danny Ainge traded Paul Pierce and Kevin Garnett for draft picks and cash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really have these dreams or are you just spit balling?
Click to expand...


Dude I am dead serious, I woke up angry at Danny Ainge. I checked ESPN on my phone to make sure, after the Perkins trade anything is possible. He said he was doing it for the good of the team in my nightmare.


----------



## Billo_Really

Lakers kick ass, bitches, time to assume the position!


----------



## Billo_Really

Notre Dame will kick Michigan ass tomorrow!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5GewuhAx6o8]Did the refs help Miami Heat win the 2011-2012 NBA championship? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Rajon Rondo commits to leading Celtics - Yahoo! Sports


----------



## Nosmo King

I'm a lifelong Pittsburgh Pirates fan.  During my interest with the Buccos, they won World Series in 1960, 1971 and 1979.  They were perennial powerhouses in what was then the National League East, now the National League Central.  But, barring a miracle of biblical proportions, they will make me and my fellow fans endure a 20th straight season of loosing more games than they won.  Under .500 since the George H.W. Bush administration.

Last year was great fun up until the 26th of July when the Pirates lost an epic 19 inning game in Atlanta on one of the worst calls at the plate in Major League history.  This year in August, the team fell apart faster than a Chinese motorcycle.  The folded like a pair of threes.

And yesterday the owner said there will be no changes of the GM, the manager or anyone else in the front office.

To avoid a 20th straight season of misery, the Pirates must win 5 of their last seven.  One game left against the New York Mets, THREE WITH CINCINNATI AND THREE WITH ATLANTA. So, we're doomed!


----------



## High_Gravity

Can basketball hurry up and start already?


----------



## Rocko

High_Gravity said:


> Can basketball hurry up and start already?



Who's gonna win it this year, Lakers or Heat?


----------



## High_Gravity

Rocko said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can basketball hurry up and start already?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's gonna win it this year, Lakers or Heat?
Click to expand...


The Heat, and they will win the year after that too.


----------



## High_Gravity

The Lakers still don't have anyone to stop Lebron or Wade.


----------



## Rocko

High_Gravity said:


> The Lakers still don't have anyone to stop Lebron or Wade.



Who can stop Howard and Kobe on the Cheat?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Nosmo King said:


> I'm a lifelong Pittsburgh Pirates fan.  During my interest with the Buccos, they won World Series in 1960, 1971 and 1979.  They were perennial powerhouses in what was then the National League East, now the National League Central.  But, barring a miracle of biblical proportions, they will make me and my fellow fans endure a 20th straight season of loosing more games than they won.  Under .500 since the George H.W. Bush administration.
> 
> Last year was great fun up until the 26th of July when the Pirates lost an epic 19 inning game in Atlanta on one of the worst calls at the plate in Major League history.  This year in August, the team fell apart faster than a Chinese motorcycle.  The folded like a pair of threes.
> 
> And yesterday the owner said there will be no changes of the GM, the manager or anyone else in the front office.
> 
> To avoid a 20th straight season of misery, the Pirates must win 5 of their last seven.  One game left against the New York Mets, THREE WITH CINCINNATI AND THREE WITH ATLANTA. So, we're doomed!



My Angels need probably like at least 5 of 7 to make the playoffs. The A's losing in the 8th and the Angels are up in the 3rd. If those results hold, they'll be within a game of the A's in the Wild Card. Hopefully the Orioles lose too, so they get within a game of them too. They just have to pass one of them.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> The Lakers still don't have anyone to stop Lebron or Wade.



Not sure they need to with Howard lurking in the middle.


----------



## High_Gravity

Rocko said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Lakers still don't have anyone to stop Lebron or Wade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who can stop Howard and Kobe on the Cheat?
Click to expand...


Wade and Ray Allen got Kobe, Howard will have to win it all by himself against Miami and unless he can turn into a 2000 Shaquille O'neal I don't see it.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Lakers still don't have anyone to stop Lebron or Wade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure they need to with Howard lurking in the middle.
Click to expand...


I don't have faith that Howard can dominate a playoff series, hes yet to do that.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Lakers still don't have anyone to stop Lebron or Wade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who can stop Howard and Kobe on the Cheat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wade and Ray Allen got Kobe, Howard will have to win it all by himself against Miami and unless he can turn into a 2000 Shaquille O'neal I don't see it.
Click to expand...


He'll never be dominant like Shaq on offense. But in this increasingly weak NBA he might make the difference on defense.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who can stop Howard and Kobe on the Cheat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wade and Ray Allen got Kobe, Howard will have to win it all by himself against Miami and unless he can turn into a 2000 Shaquille O'neal I don't see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He'll never be dominant like Shaq on offense. But in this increasingly weak NBA he might make the difference on defense.
Click to expand...


Hmm good point, I gues we'll see the Gasol/Howard tandem will be tough to overcome.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Rocko said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can basketball hurry up and start already?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's gonna win it this year, Lakers or Heat?
Click to expand...


Kings!



  Did I really fucking say that?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wade and Ray Allen got Kobe, Howard will have to win it all by himself against Miami and unless he can turn into a 2000 Shaquille O'neal I don't see it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He'll never be dominant like Shaq on offense. But in this increasingly weak NBA he might make the difference on defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm good point, I gues we'll see the Gasol/Howard tandem will be tough to overcome.
Click to expand...


Gasol will get traded. He showed that he's not great at playing PF; especially on the weak side / high post.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> He'll never be dominant like Shaq on offense. But in this increasingly weak NBA he might make the difference on defense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm good point, I gues we'll see the Gasol/Howard tandem will be tough to overcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gasol will get traded. He showed that he's not great at playing PF; especially on the weak side / high post.
Click to expand...


I hope so, Gasol has caused the Celtics nothing but problems for the last few years.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rgBNUYqiUWg]Vikings @ Lions - Percy Harvin 105-yd Kick Return TD!! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

The NY Jets have just became my favorite team in the AFC; surpassing the Chargers. I'll keep the Minnesota Vikings as my favorite overall team for now.

Reporter: What is a bigger priority for you right now__ a winning season for the Jets or a winning election for Mitt Romney?

Woody Johnson (New York Jets Owner): Well I think you always have to put country first. So I think it's very important that not only for us, but particularly for our kids and grandkids that this election come off with Mitt Romney and (Paul) Ryan as president and vice president.

Woody Johnson: I'd Rather Romney Win Than the Jets: Video - Bloomberg


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

2012 -13 NBA Preview - Boston Celtics - NBA Topics - ESPN


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4YUWC7Jd2_c]Bill Russell and Tim Duncan Go One-On-One - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> 2012 -13 NBA Preview - Boston Celtics - NBA Topics - ESPN



The Celtics need to beat the Heat opening night, they have to.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2012 -13 NBA Preview - Boston Celtics - NBA Topics - ESPN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Celtics need to beat the Heat opening night, they have to.
Click to expand...


They beat em last opening night (or opening game) and I don't think it mattered all that much. It'd be nice for the fans__ but come playoff time I dont think it matters much. Off the top of my head I think the C's were 3-1 last year reg season vs. them and it really had no impact on the series. They still came out flat in Game 1 after not knocking out Philly as quickly as they should have.

I think, what the C's need is just a a fast start in general. That'll give them the ability to manage their personnel most effectively. My hope is that they'll be quite deep.

My biggest hope is something people don't ever talk about. I hope Pierce comes into training camp 15-20 pounds lighter. He needs to if he's going to remain a dominant force.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

He's a wife beating asshole drunkard; but MIguel Cabrera won the first triple crown since 1967.

Detroit Tigers' Miguel Cabrera wins first Triple Crown since 1967 - ESPN


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2012 -13 NBA Preview - Boston Celtics - NBA Topics - ESPN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Celtics need to beat the Heat opening night, they have to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They beat em last opening night (or opening game) and I don't think it mattered all that much. It'd be nice for the fans__ but come playoff time I dont think it matters much. Off the top of my head I think the C's were 3-1 last year reg season vs. them and it really had no impact on the series. They still came out flat in Game 1 after not knocking out Philly as quickly as they should have.
> 
> I think, what the C's need is just a a fast start in general. That'll give them the ability to manage their personnel most effectively. My hope is that they'll be quite deep.
> 
> My biggest hope is something people don't ever talk about. I hope Pierce comes into training camp 15-20 pounds lighter. He needs to if he's going to remain a dominant force.
Click to expand...


Oh I know that 1 game won't mean much come playoff time, I just want the Celtics to come off to a good start. Beating the defending champion Miami Heat would be a good start, the thing that scares me about the Celtics is we don't have that 1 guy who can dominate a series offensively anymore, Pierce and Garnet are not capable of it, maybe a good game or 2 but not a whole series. Pierce has not been able to do that in years, Rondo tried against Miami in the ECF and did drop a 44 point game, but Rondo is not a volume scorer like that.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Celtics need to beat the Heat opening night, they have to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They beat em last opening night (or opening game) and I don't think it mattered all that much. It'd be nice for the fans__ but come playoff time I dont think it matters much. Off the top of my head I think the C's were 3-1 last year reg season vs. them and it really had no impact on the series. They still came out flat in Game 1 after not knocking out Philly as quickly as they should have.
> 
> I think, what the C's need is just a a fast start in general. That'll give them the ability to manage their personnel most effectively. My hope is that they'll be quite deep.
> 
> My biggest hope is something people don't ever talk about. I hope Pierce comes into training camp 15-20 pounds lighter. He needs to if he's going to remain a dominant force.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I know that 1 game won't mean much come playoff time, I just want the Celtics to come off to a good start. Beating the defending champion Miami Heat would be a good start, the thing that scares me about the Celtics is we don't have that 1 guy who can dominate a series offensively anymore, Pierce and Garnet are not capable of it, maybe a good game or 2 but not a whole series. Pierce has not been able to do that in years, Rondo tried against Miami in the ECF and did drop a 44 point game, but Rondo is not a volume scorer like that.
Click to expand...


They weren't getting much from Ray cos of his injury. Jason Terry can string some games. And not having Bradley's lockdown defense was a blow. With Bradley in the mix, he can lockdown Wade and then its just a matter of good team defense on the others.

I think defensive rebounding is a key. Can they get back to at least being an average defensive rebounding team__ Early indications are no. But hopefully they work with Fab Melo to make him a force.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> They beat em last opening night (or opening game) and I don't think it mattered all that much. It'd be nice for the fans__ but come playoff time I dont think it matters much. Off the top of my head I think the C's were 3-1 last year reg season vs. them and it really had no impact on the series. They still came out flat in Game 1 after not knocking out Philly as quickly as they should have.
> 
> I think, what the C's need is just a a fast start in general. That'll give them the ability to manage their personnel most effectively. My hope is that they'll be quite deep.
> 
> My biggest hope is something people don't ever talk about. I hope Pierce comes into training camp 15-20 pounds lighter. He needs to if he's going to remain a dominant force.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I know that 1 game won't mean much come playoff time, I just want the Celtics to come off to a good start. Beating the defending champion Miami Heat would be a good start, the thing that scares me about the Celtics is we don't have that 1 guy who can dominate a series offensively anymore, Pierce and Garnet are not capable of it, maybe a good game or 2 but not a whole series. Pierce has not been able to do that in years, Rondo tried against Miami in the ECF and did drop a 44 point game, but Rondo is not a volume scorer like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They weren't getting much from Ray cos of his injury. Jason Terry can string some games. And not having Bradley's lockdown defense was a blow. With Bradley in the mix, he can lockdown Wade and then its just a matter of good team defense on the others.
> 
> I think defensive rebounding is a key. Can they get back to at least being an average defensive rebounding team__ Early indications are no. But hopefully they work with Fab Melo to make him a force.
Click to expand...


The rebounding has been an issue for years, and it got even worse when KG got injured and when Perkins was traded. We STILL have not found someone to take Perkins place full time and we have no answer for Dwight Howard or Bynum anymore. Melo is going to take a few years to develop.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I know that 1 game won't mean much come playoff time, I just want the Celtics to come off to a good start. Beating the defending champion Miami Heat would be a good start, the thing that scares me about the Celtics is we don't have that 1 guy who can dominate a series offensively anymore, Pierce and Garnet are not capable of it, maybe a good game or 2 but not a whole series. Pierce has not been able to do that in years, Rondo tried against Miami in the ECF and did drop a 44 point game, but Rondo is not a volume scorer like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They weren't getting much from Ray cos of his injury. Jason Terry can string some games. And not having Bradley's lockdown defense was a blow. With Bradley in the mix, he can lockdown Wade and then its just a matter of good team defense on the others.
> 
> I think defensive rebounding is a key. Can they get back to at least being an average defensive rebounding team__ Early indications are no. But hopefully they work with Fab Melo to make him a force.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The rebounding has been an issue for years, and it got even worse when KG got injured and when Perkins was traded. We STILL have not found someone to take Perkins place full time and we have no answer for Dwight Howard or Bynum anymore. Melo is going to take a few years to develop.
Click to expand...


Stiemsma is gone and the C's are way short on bigs. The plan will be to play Melo 15-25 minutes a game. He will need to contribute right away.

And one or two of Green, Sullinger, Joseph will likely need to solidify themselves.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvXtcJJdimA]Born And Raised In Nevada - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYj4evcDgls]Greg Anthony Campaigns for Governor Romney in Nevada, NBC Las Vegas - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Boston Celtics are playing in Italy on NBA TV right now.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Boston Celtics are playing in Italy on NBA TV right now.



I watched that game, I have to say I liked what I saw, especially from Darko.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> They weren't getting much from Ray cos of his injury. Jason Terry can string some games. And not having Bradley's lockdown defense was a blow. With Bradley in the mix, he can lockdown Wade and then its just a matter of good team defense on the others.
> 
> I think defensive rebounding is a key. Can they get back to at least being an average defensive rebounding team__ Early indications are no. But hopefully they work with Fab Melo to make him a force.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rebounding has been an issue for years, and it got even worse when KG got injured and when Perkins was traded. We STILL have not found someone to take Perkins place full time and we have no answer for Dwight Howard or Bynum anymore. Melo is going to take a few years to develop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stiemsma is gone and the C's are way short on bigs. The plan will be to play Melo 15-25 minutes a game. He will need to contribute right away.
> 
> And one or two of Green, Sullinger, Joseph will likely need to solidify themselves.
Click to expand...


I heard on NBA TV Melo might be going to the D League for further development.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boston Celtics are playing in Italy on NBA TV right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I watched that game, I have to say I liked what I saw, especially from Darko.
Click to expand...


I was pleased with Sullinger's role especially. I hope he does all those little things in the reg season.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> The rebounding has been an issue for years, and it got even worse when KG got injured and when Perkins was traded. We STILL have not found someone to take Perkins place full time and we have no answer for Dwight Howard or Bynum anymore. Melo is going to take a few years to develop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stiemsma is gone and the C's are way short on bigs. The plan will be to play Melo 15-25 minutes a game. He will need to contribute right away.
> 
> And one or two of Green, Sullinger, Joseph will likely need to solidify themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I heard on NBA TV Melo might be going to the D League for further development.
Click to expand...


Yea. I guess he's still too raw. He already easily is their best shot blocker by far. Hopefully he'll be ready to contribute by the end of the season.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boston Celtics are playing in Italy on NBA TV right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I watched that game, I have to say I liked what I saw, especially from Darko.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was pleased with Sullinger's role especially. I hope he does all those little things in the reg season.
Click to expand...


Jason Terry and Green played well, hopefully they can perform like this once the regular season starts.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Could we see an MVP season from Rondo? With Ray gone, he doesn't have worry about satiating him and rewarding him for running through screens. He can go all over the court and pick apart whatever the weakness is on any given night and even look for his own shots and drives more.

In the post-season last year (against tighter defenses) Rondo averaged:

17.3 ppg, 11.9 asts, 6.7 rebs, 2.4 stls 

I could see him averaging: 

19-22 ppg, 10-12 asts, 5-6 rebs, 2-3 stls


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Could we see an MVP season from Rondo? With Ray gone, he doesn't have worry about satiating him and rewarding him for running through screens. He can go all over the court and pick apart whatever the weakness is on any given night and even look for his own shots and drives more.
> 
> In the post-season last year (against tighter defenses) Rondo averaged:
> 
> 17.3 ppg, 11.9 asts, 6.7 rebs, 2.4 stls
> 
> I could see him averaging:
> 
> 19-22 ppg, 10-12 asts, 5-6 rebs, 2-3 stls



The NBA will NEVER let anyone from the Celtics win an MVP award, that bogus award is reserved for Lakers and Miami Heat players only.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could we see an MVP season from Rondo? With Ray gone, he doesn't have worry about satiating him and rewarding him for running through screens. He can go all over the court and pick apart whatever the weakness is on any given night and even look for his own shots and drives more.
> 
> In the post-season last year (against tighter defenses) Rondo averaged:
> 
> 17.3 ppg, 11.9 asts, 6.7 rebs, 2.4 stls
> 
> I could see him averaging:
> 
> 19-22 ppg, 10-12 asts, 5-6 rebs, 2-3 stls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The NBA will NEVER let anyone from the Celtics win an MVP award, that bogus award is reserved for Lakers and Miami Heat players only.
Click to expand...


Mmm__ I don't think the NBA has as much control over that as they do say__ playoff games. Nash won 2 mvps while on the Suns and even with Kobe having a big statistical year (from an idiotic standpoint). The media controls it. And I don't think the media are always fair; but they don't have the same motives as Stern.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could we see an MVP season from Rondo? With Ray gone, he doesn't have worry about satiating him and rewarding him for running through screens. He can go all over the court and pick apart whatever the weakness is on any given night and even look for his own shots and drives more.
> 
> In the post-season last year (against tighter defenses) Rondo averaged:
> 
> 17.3 ppg, 11.9 asts, 6.7 rebs, 2.4 stls
> 
> I could see him averaging:
> 
> 19-22 ppg, 10-12 asts, 5-6 rebs, 2-3 stls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The NBA will NEVER let anyone from the Celtics win an MVP award, that bogus award is reserved for Lakers and Miami Heat players only.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mmm__ I don't think the NBA has as much control over that as they do say__ playoff games. Nash won 2 mvps while on the Suns and even with Kobe having a big statistical year (from an idiotic standpoint). The media controls it. And I don't think the media are always fair; but they don't have the same motives as Stern.
Click to expand...


Kobe Bryant had just gotten through that whole rape trial, giving him an MVP award at that time wouldn't have went over well, not to mention the Lakers sucked badly during those years until Pau Gasol got there in the 08 season. The MVP award is a popularity contest like Prom Queen basically.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

No__ The rape stuff was old news by then. However, Kobe did burn a lot of bridges and frankly, the media loved Nash and hated him at that point. I've learned that the media are more like a frat than a professional organization. Favre lost what would have been his 4th MVP in 2009 b/c they hated him. In a landslide, they gave it to their pinup doll, Peyton Manning (his 4th MVP instead); even though Favre, Brees and Rodgers were all more deserving.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Ass clown Yankees management.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FnIifSra3GA]Kevin Mchale - Graceful - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## High_Gravity

I thought the whole rape thing burned Kobe out of at least 1 or 2 MVP's.


----------



## strollingbones

i am hoping for vick's demise ...is that a bad thing?


----------



## High_Gravity

strollingbones said:


> i am hoping for vick's demise ...is that a bad thing?



Is it because he is sucking it up on the field?


----------



## masquerade

Brady and my Pats sucked big donkey dick yesterday.  Someone please pass me a shot of tequila.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> I thought the whole rape thing burned Kobe out of at least 1 or 2 MVP's.



No. Kobe just wasn't the best player in any given year; a fact the media doesn't like to talk about b/c it's bad for business.

You can't look at any year Kobe didn't win it and say he deserved it. That's a fact that the media hates to state while they're rubbing his nuts.

They eventually had to screw over KG (who had already won an MVP) to give Kobe the MVP in 08; b/c they didn't want Kobe to never have won an MVP. POLITICS.


----------



## High_Gravity

Man the Sixers mopped the floor with the Celtics last night, good thing it was just the pre season this would be a red flag otherwise.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> Man the Sixers mopped the floor with the Celtics last night, good thing it was just the pre season this would be a red flag otherwise.



They probably wanted revenge while the C's didn't care.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man the Sixers mopped the floor with the Celtics last night, good thing it was just the pre season this would be a red flag otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They probably wanted revenge while the C's didn't care.
Click to expand...


Probably, they still had Nick Young and Jrue Holiday out there in the fourth quarter. Spencer Hawes busted our asses last night too, I'm not worried now but if something like this happens in the regular season that won't be good.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man the Sixers mopped the floor with the Celtics last night, good thing it was just the pre season this would be a red flag otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They probably wanted revenge while the C's didn't care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably, they still had Nick Young and Jrue Holiday out there in the fourth quarter. Spencer Hawes busted our asses last night too, I'm not worried now but if something like this happens in the regular season that won't be good.
Click to expand...


I'm more worried about the development of the young guys and the health of the vets. We're gonna need to be deep to beat Miami and Chicago.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> They probably wanted revenge while the C's didn't care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably, they still had Nick Young and Jrue Holiday out there in the fourth quarter. Spencer Hawes busted our asses last night too, I'm not worried now but if something like this happens in the regular season that won't be good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm more worried about the development of the young guys and the health of the vets. We're gonna need to be deep to beat Miami and Chicago.
Click to expand...


For some reason Chicago doesn't really worry me, Derrick Rose doesn't have a Carmelo Anthony or even a Joe Johnson type guy to help him out in the play offs. Loul Deng and Boozer are too inconsistant, the Bulls will kick ass in the regular season and go home early like they always do. I am more worried about the Knicks than the Bulls.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably, they still had Nick Young and Jrue Holiday out there in the fourth quarter. Spencer Hawes busted our asses last night too, I'm not worried now but if something like this happens in the regular season that won't be good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm more worried about the development of the young guys and the health of the vets. We're gonna need to be deep to beat Miami and Chicago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For some reason Chicago doesn't really worry me, Derrick Rose doesn't have a Carmelo Anthony or even a Joe Johnson type guy to help him out in the play offs. Loul Deng and Boozer are too inconsistant, the Bulls will kick ass in the regular season and go home early like they always do. I am more worried about the Knicks than the Bulls.
Click to expand...


Me neither; other than I know they could beat us. I'm just throwing them in their to be kind lol.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm more worried about the development of the young guys and the health of the vets. We're gonna need to be deep to beat Miami and Chicago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason Chicago doesn't really worry me, Derrick Rose doesn't have a Carmelo Anthony or even a Joe Johnson type guy to help him out in the play offs. Loul Deng and Boozer are too inconsistant, the Bulls will kick ass in the regular season and go home early like they always do. I am more worried about the Knicks than the Bulls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me neither; other than I know they could beat us. I'm just throwing them in their to be kind lol.
Click to expand...


The Bulls lost Amir Asik who was a big part of their bench and Kyle Korver, and keep in mind Derrick Rose won't be back until January and theres a chance he may miss the entire season again.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason Chicago doesn't really worry me, Derrick Rose doesn't have a Carmelo Anthony or even a Joe Johnson type guy to help him out in the play offs. Loul Deng and Boozer are too inconsistant, the Bulls will kick ass in the regular season and go home early like they always do. I am more worried about the Knicks than the Bulls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me neither; other than I know they could beat us. I'm just throwing them in their to be kind lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Bulls lost Amir Asik who was a big part of their bench and Kyle Korver, and keep in mind Derrick Rose won't be back until January and theres a chance he may miss the entire season again.
Click to expand...


Korver is a big loss. He was there outside threat and basically D-Rose's safety valve on drives.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me neither; other than I know they could beat us. I'm just throwing them in their to be kind lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bulls lost Amir Asik who was a big part of their bench and Kyle Korver, and keep in mind Derrick Rose won't be back until January and theres a chance he may miss the entire season again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Korver is a big loss. He was there outside threat and basically D-Rose's safety valve on drives.
Click to expand...


Amir was a big loss too, him and Taj Gibson used to close out 4th quarters for the Bulls. Amir was a good defensive presence for them.


----------



## High_Gravity

Celtics lost again last night, it wasn't a big deal for me since Doc basically played 4 third string guys and Courtney Lee in the 4th quarter, The Nets didn't have any of their starters play at all but their bench guys were very impressive, Andre Blatch lost alot of weight and was barely recognizable, and they have other big bodies like Reggie Evans that are pretty good. I just have a feeling this Celtics team is missing something, we still don't have a true center to put on the floor when Darko goes out, when Darko left the game yesterday the Nets were just strolling to the hoop and getting lay ups.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> Celtics lost again last night, it wasn't a big deal for me since Doc basically played 4 third string guys and Courtney Lee in the 4th quarter, The Nets didn't have any of their starters play at all but their bench guys were very impressive, Andre Blatch lost alot of weight and was barely recognizable, and they have other big bodies like Reggie Evans that are pretty good. I just have a feeling this Celtics team is missing something, we still don't have a true center to put on the floor when Darko goes out, when Darko left the game yesterday the Nets were just strolling to the hoop and getting lay ups.



Recent Celts teams haven't got it going til the second half of the season. I'm fine with them taking the first half of the season to find themselves; especially with all the changes. In the meantime, it gives me time to follow Jimmer more closely lol. His career is looking stale in the abyss that is Sacramento though.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Celtics lost again last night, it wasn't a big deal for me since Doc basically played 4 third string guys and Courtney Lee in the 4th quarter, The Nets didn't have any of their starters play at all but their bench guys were very impressive, Andre Blatch lost alot of weight and was barely recognizable, and they have other big bodies like Reggie Evans that are pretty good. I just have a feeling this Celtics team is missing something, we still don't have a true center to put on the floor when Darko goes out, when Darko left the game yesterday the Nets were just strolling to the hoop and getting lay ups.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recent Celts teams haven't got it going til the second half of the season. I'm fine with them taking the first half of the season to find themselves; especially with all the changes. In the meantime, it gives me time to follow Jimmer more closely lol. His career is looking stale in the abyss that is Sacramento though.
Click to expand...


The Celtics have a good collection of players and this is the most depth they had have in years except at the Center spot, my god if we could somehow get Perkins back and keep this same squad we would be set, I am tired of seeing people just get easy lay ups against us.


----------



## High_Gravity

I just heard the Celtics picked up Leandro Barbosa yesterday, I don't know how they did it but thats a good pick up!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> I just heard the Celtics picked up Leandro Barbosa yesterday, I don't know how they did it but thats a good pick up!



Not sure if he'd be a part of a playoff rotation. But that helps them while Avery Bradley recovers from his injury.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just heard the Celtics picked up Leandro Barbosa yesterday, I don't know how they did it but thats a good pick up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if he'd be a part of a playoff rotation. But that helps them while Avery Bradley recovers from his injury.
Click to expand...


Definently although I would have preferred a big or even Mikael Pietrus, our guard rotation is pretty much set but I will take him, Barbosa is a good player.


----------



## percysunshine

Just awesome:

High school kicker Austin Rehkow makes 67-yard field goal (Video)


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Thunder got rid of Harden.

Oklahoma City Thunder trade James Harden to Houston Rockets - ESPN

The Rockets backcourt will be Lynn and Harden.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Thunder got rid of Harden.
> 
> Oklahoma City Thunder trade James Harden to Houston Rockets - ESPN
> 
> The Rockets backcourt will be Lynn and Harden.



The Thunder just royally fucked themselves, this move just put the Lakers in the Finals, I am sure Kobe Bryant is just giddy with excitement. Harden absolutely killed the Lakers in the playoffs coming off the bench, can Kevin Martin do that? it remains to be seen, I doubt it.


----------



## High_Gravity

This move will set the Thunder back, just the Perkins trade set back the Celtics.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thunder got rid of Harden.
> 
> Oklahoma City Thunder trade James Harden to Houston Rockets - ESPN
> 
> The Rockets backcourt will be Lynn and Harden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Thunder just royally fucked themselves, this move just put the Lakers in the Finals, I am sure Kobe Bryant is just giddy with excitement. Harden absolutely killed the Lakers in the playoffs coming off the bench, can Kevin Martin do that? it remains to be seen, I doubt it.
Click to expand...


I think they're hoping that Jeremy Lamb can pay dividends by season's end. Harden didn't seem to want to fit into the culture. He's an accomplished 3rd overall pick coming off the bench and I don't think he was happy about it.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thunder got rid of Harden.
> 
> Oklahoma City Thunder trade James Harden to Houston Rockets - ESPN
> 
> The Rockets backcourt will be Lynn and Harden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Thunder just royally fucked themselves, this move just put the Lakers in the Finals, I am sure Kobe Bryant is just giddy with excitement. Harden absolutely killed the Lakers in the playoffs coming off the bench, can Kevin Martin do that? it remains to be seen, I doubt it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think they're hoping that Jeremy Lamb can pay dividends by season's end. Harden didn't seem to want to fit into the culture. He's an accomplished 3rd overall pick coming off the bench and I don't think he was happy about it.
Click to expand...


They better hope Martin can drop bombs on LA like Harden did, otherwise getting by this Lakers squad with Dwight Howard is going to be very hard, Durant and Westbrook are going to have ball their asses off.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Thunder just royally fucked themselves, this move just put the Lakers in the Finals, I am sure Kobe Bryant is just giddy with excitement. Harden absolutely killed the Lakers in the playoffs coming off the bench, can Kevin Martin do that? it remains to be seen, I doubt it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they're hoping that Jeremy Lamb can pay dividends by season's end. Harden didn't seem to want to fit into the culture. He's an accomplished 3rd overall pick coming off the bench and I don't think he was happy about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They better hope Martin can drop bombs on LA like Harden did, otherwise getting by this Lakers squad with Dwight Howard is going to be very hard, Durant and Westbrook are going to have ball their asses off.
Click to expand...


Thunder are a jump shooting team either way. And Nash doesn't solve that the Lakers still have nobody who can keep up with Westbrook. I think the Thunder are still the favorites.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think they're hoping that Jeremy Lamb can pay dividends by season's end. Harden didn't seem to want to fit into the culture. He's an accomplished 3rd overall pick coming off the bench and I don't think he was happy about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They better hope Martin can drop bombs on LA like Harden did, otherwise getting by this Lakers squad with Dwight Howard is going to be very hard, Durant and Westbrook are going to have ball their asses off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thunder are a jump shooting team either way. And Nash doesn't solve that the Lakers still have nobody who can keep up with Westbrook. I think the Thunder are still the favorites.
Click to expand...


I hope so, I can't stand the Lakers.


----------



## High_Gravity

Well I stopped watching the Celtics/Heat game after the first half, I knew it was over, Miami was in control since the opening tip and Ray Allen just lit us on fire. Jeff Green just totally sucks, 0 for 4? really? and this was who we traded Perkins for? basically the Celtics right now are a bunch of good role players like Jason Terry, Leandro Barbosa, Avery Bradley etc with 2 over aged all stars Pierce and Garnett and the star Rondo, with no center. I don't know if thats going to get it done, this team will be blown up in the next few years. Ray Allen really made up pay last night and with him on their bench, it just makes the Heat even more difficult to stop, they will repeat this year.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> Well I stopped watching the Celtics/Heat game after the first half, I knew it was over, Miami was in control since the opening tip and Ray Allen just lit us on fire. Jeff Green just totally sucks, 0 for 4? really? and this was who we traded Perkins for? basically the Celtics right now are a bunch of good role players like Jason Terry, Leandro Barbosa, Avery Bradley etc with 2 over aged all stars Pierce and Garnett and the star Rondo, with no center. I don't know if thats going to get it done, this team will be blown up in the next few years. Ray Allen really made up pay last night and with him on their bench, it just makes the Heat even more difficult to stop, they will repeat this year.



I didn't watch it. I checked ESPN and it wasn't there. It'd been so long, I forgot to even check TNT.

KG will play center come playoff time and the Heat don't have a center. And I think we know that the C's are a great defensive team when Bradley is in the line-up. Guys like Green, Terry, Sullinger will be x-factors.

All that said, watching Ray Allen bomb for the Heat; that's a huge swing in the pendulum. That was just wrong. I don't blame KG for ignoring him. He's a traitor.

Also, I now believe that without a doubt Rondo is the best PG in the game.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I stopped watching the Celtics/Heat game after the first half, I knew it was over, Miami was in control since the opening tip and Ray Allen just lit us on fire. Jeff Green just totally sucks, 0 for 4? really? and this was who we traded Perkins for? basically the Celtics right now are a bunch of good role players like Jason Terry, Leandro Barbosa, Avery Bradley etc with 2 over aged all stars Pierce and Garnett and the star Rondo, with no center. I don't know if thats going to get it done, this team will be blown up in the next few years. Ray Allen really made up pay last night and with him on their bench, it just makes the Heat even more difficult to stop, they will repeat this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't watch it. I checked ESPN and it wasn't there. It'd been so long, I forgot to even check TNT.
> 
> KG will play center come playoff time and the Heat don't have a center. And I think we know that the C's are a great defensive team when Bradley is in the line-up. Guys like Green, Terry, Sullinger will be x-factors.
> 
> All that said, watching Ray Allen bomb for the Heat; that's a huge swing in the pendulum. That was just wrong. I don't blame KG for ignoring him. He's a traitor.
> 
> Also, I now believe that without a doubt Rondo is the best PG in the game.
Click to expand...


I am hoping the Celtics can make one last run at this year, time is definently not on our side. Be glad you missed the game, the Heat pretty much had control over the game as soon as it tipped off. The Heat don't really need a center to be honest, with Ray Allen playing like an All star coming off the bench and that hack Rashard Lewis they have enough scoring to supplement it, so far nobody has really been able to take advantage of their lack of low post presence since the Dallas Mavericks in the 2011 Finals.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

It's still a golden age for the C's. Rondo is the best PG in team history, ahead of Cousy and DJ and Archibald now and he's the best PG in the league. I think he's gonna keep it interesting.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> It's still a golden age for the C's. Rondo is the best PG in team history, ahead of Cousy and DJ and Archibald now and he's the best PG in the league. I think he's gonna keep it interesting.



For us right now everything is on Rondos shoulders, without him we have no chance of sniffing the finals.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

percysunshine said:


> Just awesome:
> 
> High school kicker Austin Rehkow makes 67-yard field goal (Video)



He's got an NFL career waiting for him.


----------



## High_Gravity




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


>



LBJ got Rondo'd.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LBJ got Rondo'd.
Click to expand...


I love Rondos attitude he really doesn't care what people think.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LBJ got Rondo'd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love Rondos attitude he really doesn't care what people think.
Click to expand...


There's a fine line between rogue and primadonna. I think he's got the right attitude despite the hearsay.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> LBJ got Rondo'd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love Rondos attitude he really doesn't care what people think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's a fine line between rogue and primadonna. I think he's got the right attitude despite the hearsay.
Click to expand...


Too many players are fake and just say what they need to, like Lebron. Rondo does and says what he wants, this picture is evidence of that. If Lebron tried doing something like this his public relations team would go nuts and destroy the camera.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love Rondos attitude he really doesn't care what people think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a fine line between rogue and primadonna. I think he's got the right attitude despite the hearsay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too many players are fake and just say what they need to, like Lebron. Rondo does and says what he wants, this picture is evidence of that. If Lebron tried doing something like this his public relations team would go nuts and destroy the camera.
Click to expand...


LOL - Lebron doesn't have a PR team. That's why he's made all the mistakes he has made. He hired his idiot high school buddies to give him advice. How stupid can he be? That said, he's still bankrolling and Stern just gave him his first ring.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's a fine line between rogue and primadonna. I think he's got the right attitude despite the hearsay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too many players are fake and just say what they need to, like Lebron. Rondo does and says what he wants, this picture is evidence of that. If Lebron tried doing something like this his public relations team would go nuts and destroy the camera.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL - Lebron doesn't have a PR team. That's why he's made all the mistakes he has made. He hired his idiot high school buddies to give him advice. How stupid can he be? That said, he's still bankrolling and Stern just gave him his first ring.
Click to expand...


His high school pals are his PR team, the whole "Decision" debacle was probably decided over some brews and hot wings at the domino table Friday night. Lebron has been trying though, he is still working to put some distance between him and the whole "Decision" fiasco, winning the championship helped with that but he really can't do stuff like take pictures like Rondo just did.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too many players are fake and just say what they need to, like Lebron. Rondo does and says what he wants, this picture is evidence of that. If Lebron tried doing something like this his public relations team would go nuts and destroy the camera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL - Lebron doesn't have a PR team. That's why he's made all the mistakes he has made. He hired his idiot high school buddies to give him advice. How stupid can he be? That said, he's still bankrolling and Stern just gave him his first ring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His high school pals are his PR team, the whole "Decision" debacle was probably decided over some brews and hot wings at the domino table Friday night. Lebron has been trying though, he is still working to put some distance between him and the whole "Decision" fiasco, winning the championship helped with that but he really can't do stuff like take pictures like Rondo just did.
Click to expand...


The C's should constantly foul Wade hard for breaking his elbow. That's a mistake that they haven't been.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL - Lebron doesn't have a PR team. That's why he's made all the mistakes he has made. He hired his idiot high school buddies to give him advice. How stupid can he be? That said, he's still bankrolling and Stern just gave him his first ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His high school pals are his PR team, the whole "Decision" debacle was probably decided over some brews and hot wings at the domino table Friday night. Lebron has been trying though, he is still working to put some distance between him and the whole "Decision" fiasco, winning the championship helped with that but he really can't do stuff like take pictures like Rondo just did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The C's should constantly foul Wade hard for breaking his elbow. That's a mistake that they haven't been.
Click to expand...


The problem is you can't get 1 foot close to Wade without being called for a flagrant foul, Wade is such a fucking drama queen and dirty player but he he puts such a nice face on it. That little clothesline Rondo gave him the other night at the end of the game almost had him breaking down in tears, the clown never apologized for breaking Rondos elbow either, he did it on purpose.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> His high school pals are his PR team, the whole "Decision" debacle was probably decided over some brews and hot wings at the domino table Friday night. Lebron has been trying though, he is still working to put some distance between him and the whole "Decision" fiasco, winning the championship helped with that but he really can't do stuff like take pictures like Rondo just did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The C's should constantly foul Wade hard for breaking his elbow. That's a mistake that they haven't been.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem is you can't get 1 foot close to Wade without being called for a flagrant foul, Wade is such a fucking drama queen and dirty player but he he puts such a nice face on it. That little clothesline Rondo gave him the other night at the end of the game almost had him breaking down in tears, the clown never apologized for breaking Rondos elbow either, he did it on purpose.
Click to expand...


Let him cry. Hit him hard.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> The C's should constantly foul Wade hard for breaking his elbow. That's a mistake that they haven't been.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is you can't get 1 foot close to Wade without being called for a flagrant foul, Wade is such a fucking drama queen and dirty player but he he puts such a nice face on it. That little clothesline Rondo gave him the other night at the end of the game almost had him breaking down in tears, the clown never apologized for breaking Rondos elbow either, he did it on purpose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let him cry. Hit him hard.
Click to expand...


Theres consequences for that though, you cannot touch one of Sterns darlings like Wade, Lebron, Kobe, etc. and get away with it, anyone who touches or harms Wade will be subject to a heavy fine, suspension and even legal action, I promise you if it was the other way around and Rondo broke Wades elbow, Stern would suspend Rondo for 6 months and he would have been arrested for assault.


----------



## High_Gravity

Kobe Bryant of Los Angeles Lakers stresses patience with new Princeton offense - ESPN Los Angeles

What an ignorant ass Kobe is, shut up? really?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> Kobe Bryant of Los Angeles Lakers stresses patience with new Princeton offense - ESPN Los Angeles
> 
> What an ignorant ass Kobe is, shut up? really?



LOL - It's not the Princeton offense. It's the let Kobe ball hog offense. Hey, if they want to waste Steve Nash's talent then okay.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Two games away from OKC and Harden sets a career high.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kobe Bryant of Los Angeles Lakers stresses patience with new Princeton offense - ESPN Los Angeles
> 
> What an ignorant ass Kobe is, shut up? really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL - It's not the Princeton offense. It's the let Kobe ball hog offense. Hey, if they want to waste Steve Nash's talent then okay.
Click to expand...


Have the Lakers even won a game yet? I have noticed during all these losses Kobe is making sure he gets his points, what an asshole.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kobe Bryant of Los Angeles Lakers stresses patience with new Princeton offense - ESPN Los Angeles
> 
> What an ignorant ass Kobe is, shut up? really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL - It's not the Princeton offense. It's the let Kobe ball hog offense. Hey, if they want to waste Steve Nash's talent then okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have the Lakers even won a game yet? I have noticed during all these losses Kobe is making sure he gets his points, what an asshole.
Click to expand...


They played a worse team than them: The Pistons. I think the Lakers will figure out how to get enough wins. They're old and slow and not that deep though. So who knows for sure. I hear they're trying to get LBJ in 2014. I could see that.


----------



## High_Gravity

I don't see Lebron going there, especially if he keeps recieving gift wrapped championships like he did last year, theres no need.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> I don't see Lebron going there, especially if he keeps recieving gift wrapped championships like he did last year, theres no need.



Three reasons:

1. The Hollywood lifestyle.
2. Ego. He'd be going to Howard, but he'd be getting Howard the ring instead of Wade and Bosh getting him the ring.
3. Marketing. He can make a lot more money in the LA market. He could have made more in the NY market, but I think he felt he needed a ring first.

The only reason he wouldn't is if he is ring hungry and makes it a point of pride to get more rings than Jordan. I think he could convince himself he could do both.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see Lebron going there, especially if he keeps recieving gift wrapped championships like he did last year, theres no need.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three reasons:
> 
> 1. The Hollywood lifestyle.
> 2. Ego. He'd be going to Howard, but he'd be getting Howard the ring instead of Wade and Bosh getting him the ring.
> 3. Marketing. He can make a lot more money in the LA market. He could have made more in the NY market, but I think he felt he needed a ring first.
> 
> The only reason he wouldn't is if he is ring hungry and makes it a point of pride to get more rings than Jordan. I think he could convince himself he could do both.
Click to expand...


Good point, after seeing Ray Allen go play for the Heat anything is possible in this league. Especially if the dynamics change in the East and Miami isn't the dominate team anymore.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see Lebron going there, especially if he keeps recieving gift wrapped championships like he did last year, theres no need.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three reasons:
> 
> 1. The Hollywood lifestyle.
> 2. Ego. He'd be going to Howard, but he'd be getting Howard the ring instead of Wade and Bosh getting him the ring.
> 3. Marketing. He can make a lot more money in the LA market. He could have made more in the NY market, but I think he felt he needed a ring first.
> 
> The only reason he wouldn't is if he is ring hungry and makes it a point of pride to get more rings than Jordan. I think he could convince himself he could do both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good point, after seeing Ray Allen go play for the Heat anything is possible in this league. Especially if the dynamics change in the East and Miami isn't the dominate team anymore.
Click to expand...


Well loyalty wouldn't factor in at all. James doesn't think he owes anything to anyone.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Three reasons:
> 
> 1. The Hollywood lifestyle.
> 2. Ego. He'd be going to Howard, but he'd be getting Howard the ring instead of Wade and Bosh getting him the ring.
> 3. Marketing. He can make a lot more money in the LA market. He could have made more in the NY market, but I think he felt he needed a ring first.
> 
> The only reason he wouldn't is if he is ring hungry and makes it a point of pride to get more rings than Jordan. I think he could convince himself he could do both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good point, after seeing Ray Allen go play for the Heat anything is possible in this league. Especially if the dynamics change in the East and Miami isn't the dominate team anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well loyalty wouldn't factor in at all. James doesn't think he owes anything to anyone.
Click to expand...


Damn straight, and thats pretty much the attitude most players have today.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

OKC @ Boston in less than an hour on NBA TV.


----------



## High_Gravity

Boston played good against OKC but they had me worried about the Magic yesterday, I don't know why Boston insists on playing down to lower teams like Orlando and Detroit.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

The Celts are old and slow. They're usually grinding it out in the half court no matter who they're playing. Lakers have the same deal.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> The Celts are old and slow. They're usually grinding it out in the half court no matter who they're playing. Lakers have the same deal.



Leandro Barbosa has been a hell of a pick up, hes been our best guy off the bench and its not even close.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Celts are old and slow. They're usually grinding it out in the half court no matter who they're playing. Lakers have the same deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leandro Barbosa has been a hell of a pick up, hes been our best guy off the bench and its not even close.
Click to expand...


I disagree. I think it's Green when he's on b/c he's the only guy who can really do some of the things that Pierce does when he sits. But more consistently, I think it has been Sully and he's only getting better.

When Bradley comes back and Terry returns to the bench; he'll probably be the most important bench player. I think Terry and either Sully or Green will be the two most important bench players come the playoffs.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Celts are old and slow. They're usually grinding it out in the half court no matter who they're playing. Lakers have the same deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leandro Barbosa has been a hell of a pick up, hes been our best guy off the bench and its not even close.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree. I think it's Green when he's on b/c he's the only guy who can really do some of the things that Pierce does when he sits. But more consistently, I think it has been Sully and he's only getting better.
> 
> When Bradley comes back and Terry returns to the bench; he'll probably be the most important bench player. I think Terry and either Sully or Green will be the two most important bench players come the playoffs.
Click to expand...


Green has been inconsistant, the games I watched on tv he did absolutely nothing, Barbosa shows up to play every night regardless. Terry starts sometimes so I wasn't counting him as a bench player per say.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leandro Barbosa has been a hell of a pick up, hes been our best guy off the bench and its not even close.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree. I think it's Green when he's on b/c he's the only guy who can really do some of the things that Pierce does when he sits. But more consistently, I think it has been Sully and he's only getting better.
> 
> When Bradley comes back and Terry returns to the bench; he'll probably be the most important bench player. I think Terry and either Sully or Green will be the two most important bench players come the playoffs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Green has been inconsistant, the games I watched on tv he did absolutely nothing, Barbosa shows up to play every night regardless. Terry starts sometimes so I wasn't counting him as a bench player per say.
Click to expand...


Green is inconsistent and it's annoying b/c he would let it rip when he was at OKC. But when he's fearless going to the hoop and shooting in rhythm, he plays at a near all-star level. He needs to wrap his head around the fact that he's a starter and just let it rip every time he gets time. He has had a few games that he has bee their saving grace, so I'm encouraged. Also, I know he likes being on the Celts. He is one of those rare loyal players who comes around.

Sully, does all the little things and the C's needed a guy like that. As he becomes more of a pop shooter, he'll be able to expand his game further. He could be a double digit guy by season's end. He is undersized though, so there is a definite ceiling there.

Barbosa is a vet so he's doing as well as expected. I think he's a great option to have. But at this point in his career he is more of a utility player that you call on every now and then when you need an energy infusion.


----------



## High_Gravity

Do you think Josh Smith would come to the Celtics next year? he has expressed interest in playing for Boston, him and Rondo are really close Rondo introduced him to his wife.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> Do you think Josh Smith would come to the Celtics next year? he has expressed interest in playing for Boston, him and Rondo are really close Rondo introduced him to his wife.



I don't know. I like him as a person. But I'm not sure how much of a money player he is anyways. And his hops are due to fade in the not too distant future.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Allen, Heat top short-handed Spurs 105-100 - Yahoo! Sports

The Spurs almost won in Miami even though Manu, Timmy, Tony and Green weren't even in the building. Apparently Der Fuhrer Stern is calling it 'unacceptable' and promising sanctions.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Rondo didn't even throw a punch and Der Fuhrer suspended him for two games? Wade broke his elbow and didn't miss a minute.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Allen, Heat top short-handed Spurs 105-100 - Yahoo! Sports
> 
> The Spurs almost won in Miami even though Manu, Timmy, Tony and Green weren't even in the building. Apparently Der Fuhrer Stern is calling it 'unacceptable' and promising sanctions.



Stern is pissed because that Miami/Spurs game was supposed to have all the big names, Popovich spoiled that and now he will face the wrath.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Rondo didn't even throw a punch and Der Fuhrer suspended him for two games? Wade broke his elbow and didn't miss a minute.



I'm telling you man the NBA hates the Celtics, anything to punish Boston and hurt them Stern will do it, if Lebron or Kobe got into that altercation would Humphries nothing would have happened to them. I am impressed with Rondo though, Humphries is like a foot taller and way bigger and Rondo put him on his ass.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

David Stern stumbles again in his failed culture war against the Spurs, fines franchise $250K - Yahoo! Sports


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

I always thought Bob Costas was an ass wipe.

NBC's Bob Costas Goes On Gun Control Rant About NFL Player's Murder-Suicide | RealClearPolitics


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> David Stern stumbles again in his failed culture war against the Spurs, fines franchise $250K - Yahoo! Sports



So now David Stern gets to tell coaches who can play in each game?


----------



## High_Gravity

So far this Lakers team is looking like a huge joke, I hope it stays that way. If Nash, Gasol, Howard and Kobe can get it going this can get scary, and I know Stern is pushing for his wet dream Lakers v.s Heat Finals.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> So far this Lakers team is looking like a huge joke, I hope it stays that way. If Nash, Gasol, Howard and Kobe can get it going this can get scary, and I know Stern is pushing for his wet dream Lakers v.s Heat Finals.



Actually, he wants the Lakers vs. the Lakers.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Susan Perry: Sasha McHale's Death Brings Attention to Little-Understood Autoimmune Disease


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Greg Jayne: Fine is Stern&#39;s abuse of force | The Columbian


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> So far this Lakers team is looking like a huge joke, I hope it stays that way. If Nash, Gasol, Howard and Kobe can get it going this can get scary, and I know Stern is pushing for his wet dream Lakers v.s Heat Finals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, he wants the Lakers vs. the Lakers.
Click to expand...


Miami is the new darling of the NBA now, Sterns actually kind of left the Lakers on their own and not given them as much ref help as he has in the past, their 2 recent secound round exits show that.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> So far this Lakers team is looking like a huge joke, I hope it stays that way. If Nash, Gasol, Howard and Kobe can get it going this can get scary, and I know Stern is pushing for his wet dream Lakers v.s Heat Finals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, he wants the Lakers vs. the Lakers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Miami is the new darling of the NBA now, Sterns actually kind of left the Lakers on their own and not given them as much ref help as he has in the past, their 2 recent secound round exits show that.
Click to expand...


The Heat are the most marketable team for now. But the Lakers are the default. And I think Kobe being a mere jump shooter that throws up a lot of bricks is the primary reason for the Lakers recent woes LOL. I'm surprised he's still putting up so many points in the regular season though. I have to give him credit. Either that or the NBA is just that bad of a league during the regular season like people say.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, he wants the Lakers vs. the Lakers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miami is the new darling of the NBA now, Sterns actually kind of left the Lakers on their own and not given them as much ref help as he has in the past, their 2 recent secound round exits show that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Heat are the most marketable team for now. But the Lakers are the default. And I think Kobe being a mere jump shooter that throws up a lot of bricks is the primary reason for the Lakers recent woes LOL. I'm surprised he's still putting up so many points in the regular season though. I have to give him credit. Either that or the NBA is just that bad of a league during the regular season like people say.
Click to expand...


Well if you shoot the ball 70 times a game, you'll be able to get 30 points, that and he still gets star calls. When those stop, his numbers will go down.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Miami is the new darling of the NBA now, Sterns actually kind of left the Lakers on their own and not given them as much ref help as he has in the past, their 2 recent secound round exits show that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Heat are the most marketable team for now. But the Lakers are the default. And I think Kobe being a mere jump shooter that throws up a lot of bricks is the primary reason for the Lakers recent woes LOL. I'm surprised he's still putting up so many points in the regular season though. I have to give him credit. Either that or the NBA is just that bad of a league during the regular season like people say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well if you shoot the ball 70 times a game, you'll be able to get 30 points, that and he still gets star calls. When those stop, his numbers will go down.
Click to expand...


Kobe is at 8.2 FTA's. A jump shooting guard in Bird's era wouldn't have gotten half of that. The NBA most definitely blows fouls for marketing.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Rondo and Kobe both have ZERO blocks this year.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Rondo and Kobe both have ZERO blocks this year.



Sergei Ibaka has more blocks than the whole Celtics team, we have no shot blockers since Steisma left.


----------



## Wry Catcher

How's the food in your joint?  It will take some good pub food to pull me away from the San Francisco Saloon in West LA.  All Niners or Giants all the time, great burgers and great company.


----------



## Barb

just came in for some wings


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## HUGGY

Just popped my head in saw basketball on the tv...gotta go...don't drink anyway..


----------



## HUGGY

Sorry in advance for all the pain and hurt the Seahawks will administer on your weak ass teams this Sunday and next month.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7FTnWFaHWH0]Kam Chancellor Big Hit On Vernon Davis Concussion | 49ers vs Seahawks 12/23/12 - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=1oHKB5prG7U&feature=endscreen]NFL Fantasy Football "Bad Day" Commercial Spoof - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rocko

Will the Clippers ever lose again?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Rocko said:


> Will the Clippers ever lose again?



They wooped the Celtics. But that's the worst I've seen the C's play in a long time. They were throwing up some serious bricks and had not ball movement.

I agree with Barkley. They're doomed come the playoffs. Teams will slow it down and take advantage of their weaker half court offense.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

HUGGY said:


> Sorry in advance for all the pain and hurt the Seahawks will administer on your weak ass teams this Sunday and next month.



I've been following the NFL more from a distance this year so that I can get more done on my Sundays. Seattle's looked good in recent box scores. But they're 3-5 on the road. So I'd say whether they win the division or not may matter a lot. Asking a 3-5 team with little experience to win 3 straight playoff road games is a bit much. I don't think they'll be the LA Kings of the NFL.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Looking forward to the Vikings game. Playoff hopes and and AP's record chase on the line. And it's in the metrodome. Vikes dominate at home much more.


----------



## HUGGY

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Looking forward to the Vikings game. Playoff hopes and and AP's record chase on the line. And it's in the metrodome. Vikes dominate at home much more.



Adrian will have to run hiss ass off today.  I hope their horrible QB can get lucky on a few passes early to open up some running lanes for him.  I'm in his corner.  All time records are rare.  I hope he gets it.


----------



## mudwhistle

All we need now is a strip-bar.

I have a wad of dollar bills that are giving me a Charley-horse.


----------



## HUGGY

mudwhistle said:


> All we need now is a strip-bar.
> 
> I have a wad of dollar bills that are giving me a Charley-horse.



I've never quite undergot the whole public stripper thing.  What's the point of getting sexually aroused if there is no immediate pay off?

Ya gotta know that the gal isn't interested in YOU...just the money.  If ya want some pussy rubbed all over you ...it takes aboout ten minutes to find an attractve woman that will do everything one of these pedestrian skanks can do..  HEY! They all have the same equipment.  I like a woman to at least know my name before she starts throwing that snatch in my face.


----------



## mudwhistle

HUGGY said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> All we need now is a strip-bar.
> 
> I have a wad of dollar bills that are giving me a Charley-horse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never quite undergot the whole public stripper thing.  What's the point of getting sexually aroused if there is no immediate pay off?
> 
> Ya gotta know that the gal isn't interested in YOU...just the money.  If ya want some pussy rubbed all over you ...it takes aboout ten minutes to find an attractve woman that will do everything one of these pedestrian skanks can do..  HEY! They all have the same equipment.  I like a woman to at least know my name before she starts throwing that snatch in my face.
Click to expand...


1. You pay for it one way or another anyway

2. Most of those girls are college students working through school and need the money

3. Most of them are lesbians and wouldn't be interested in you anyway

4. There's nothing wrong with looking and besides your ole lady might appreciate someone priming the pump for her

5. If you want they will do a lap-dance for you and they'll rub that thing all over you and you don't have to worry about STDs

6. It was a joke........lighten up

7. If you think all women have the same equipment you need to have your eyes examined

8. Tell her your name if you feel it's important


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

LOL. This place could use Bikini Model Monday!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

If Peterson gets 61 yards rushing on this drive(s), he'll break the all-time single season rushing record.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Avery Bradley will return, but Rajon Rondo may be out - CelticsBlog

Avery Bradley coming back. If he can play at a high level then things could turn around.


----------



## LoneLaugher

This shitty bar has been open almost a year and has had only 300 customers. Time to give it up, nutcase.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

LoneLaugher said:


> This shitty bar has been open almost a year and has had only 300 customers. Time to give it up, nutcase.



Yea. At this rate, I'll never turn a profit.


----------



## High_Gravity

The Celtics are playing some of the worse basketball I have seen since KG got there, this Celtics team looks good on paper but is terrible on the floor. Last years Celtics team with Pietrus, Ray Allen and Stiesma was way more productive than the team we have now.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> The Celtics are playing some of the worse basketball I have seen since KG got there, this Celtics team looks good on paper but is terrible on the floor. Last years Celtics team with Pietrus, Ray Allen and Stiesma was way more productive than the team we have now.



Suspect defense, a lack of rebounding, a lack of speed, and just bricking wide open shots. I think they'll pull out of the skid and make the playoffs. But this team is looking like it may need to be blown up.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Celtics are playing some of the worse basketball I have seen since KG got there, this Celtics team looks good on paper but is terrible on the floor. Last years Celtics team with Pietrus, Ray Allen and Stiesma was way more productive than the team we have now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suspect defense, a lack of rebounding, a lack of speed, and just bricking wide open shots. I think they'll pull out of the skid and make the playoffs. But this team is looking like it may need to be blown up.
Click to expand...


The loss of Ray Allen hurts this team more than they want to admit, the truth is Ray Allen is a better player than Jason Terry and Coutney Lee combined, the word on the street is they want to make a move for Demarcus Cousins but the Kings want Avery Bradley and Sullinger in the deal, they are going to end up gutting this team eventually.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Celtics are playing some of the worse basketball I have seen since KG got there, this Celtics team looks good on paper but is terrible on the floor. Last years Celtics team with Pietrus, Ray Allen and Stiesma was way more productive than the team we have now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suspect defense, a lack of rebounding, a lack of speed, and just bricking wide open shots. I think they'll pull out of the skid and make the playoffs. But this team is looking like it may need to be blown up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The loss of Ray Allen hurts this team more than they want to admit, the truth is Ray Allen is a better player than Jason Terry and Coutney Lee combined, the word on the street is they want to make a move for Demarcus Cousins but the Kings want Avery Bradley and Sullinger in the deal, they are going to end up gutting this team eventually.
Click to expand...


I don't buy that rumor. Sullinger is not that much of an upgrade from Jason Thompson. And the Kings would have to get a big that can play center in return. Also, the Kings already have a back log in the backcourt.

Just based upon talent, that's an okay deal for the C's. But I think teams don't want Cousins drama. No way do they trade a hard working, athletic defensive asset like Bradley for a cancer like Cousins.

I hope that the C's land Fredette. He's the type of shooter they need. So far, there's been no real indication that the Kings are trading him though.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Suspect defense, a lack of rebounding, a lack of speed, and just bricking wide open shots. I think they'll pull out of the skid and make the playoffs. But this team is looking like it may need to be blown up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The loss of Ray Allen hurts this team more than they want to admit, the truth is Ray Allen is a better player than Jason Terry and Coutney Lee combined, the word on the street is they want to make a move for Demarcus Cousins but the Kings want Avery Bradley and Sullinger in the deal, they are going to end up gutting this team eventually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't buy that rumor. Sullinger is not that much of an upgrade from Jason Thompson. And the Kings would have to get a big that can play center in return. Also, the Kings already have a back log in the backcourt.
> 
> Just based upon talent, that's an okay deal for the C's. But I think teams don't want Cousins drama. No way do they trade a hard working, athletic defensive asset like Bradley for a cancer like Cousins.
> 
> I hope that the C's land Fredette. He's the type of shooter they need. So far, there's been no real indication that the Kings are trading him though.
Click to expand...


If we make the play for Demarcus it has to be now while we have guys like KG, Doc, Pierce, Rondo etc. that can can reel him in and mentor him, Demarcus acts the fool now because there is no one in Sacramento like Kevin Garnett, Pierce to teach him anything, I think the kid can be a hell of a ball player. In any case, I'm not in favor of moving Avery and Sully for him.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> The loss of Ray Allen hurts this team more than they want to admit, the truth is Ray Allen is a better player than Jason Terry and Coutney Lee combined, the word on the street is they want to make a move for Demarcus Cousins but the Kings want Avery Bradley and Sullinger in the deal, they are going to end up gutting this team eventually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't buy that rumor. Sullinger is not that much of an upgrade from Jason Thompson. And the Kings would have to get a big that can play center in return. Also, the Kings already have a back log in the backcourt.
> 
> Just based upon talent, that's an okay deal for the C's. But I think teams don't want Cousins drama. No way do they trade a hard working, athletic defensive asset like Bradley for a cancer like Cousins.
> 
> I hope that the C's land Fredette. He's the type of shooter they need. So far, there's been no real indication that the Kings are trading him though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If we make the play for Demarcus it has to be now while we have guys like KG, Doc, Pierce, Rondo etc. that can can reel him in and mentor him, Demarcus acts the fool now because there is no one in Sacramento like Kevin Garnett, Pierce to teach him anything, I think the kid can be a hell of a ball player. In any case, I'm not in favor of moving Avery and Sully for him.
Click to expand...


Sully is looking like he'll be a role player at best. I'm fine with moving him. I'd trade Bradley if the deal included Cousins and Fredette.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Wow. Vikings playoff game at Lambeau: They'll be using a QB (Joe Webb) who has not taken one snap all season. I hope that Adrian Peterson and Jared Allen have career games.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't buy that rumor. Sullinger is not that much of an upgrade from Jason Thompson. And the Kings would have to get a big that can play center in return. Also, the Kings already have a back log in the backcourt.
> 
> Just based upon talent, that's an okay deal for the C's. But I think teams don't want Cousins drama. No way do they trade a hard working, athletic defensive asset like Bradley for a cancer like Cousins.
> 
> I hope that the C's land Fredette. He's the type of shooter they need. So far, there's been no real indication that the Kings are trading him though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we make the play for Demarcus it has to be now while we have guys like KG, Doc, Pierce, Rondo etc. that can can reel him in and mentor him, Demarcus acts the fool now because there is no one in Sacramento like Kevin Garnett, Pierce to teach him anything, I think the kid can be a hell of a ball player. In any case, I'm not in favor of moving Avery and Sully for him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sully is looking like he'll be a role player at best. I'm fine with moving him. I'd trade Bradley if the deal included Cousins and Fredette.
Click to expand...


There has to be a way to keep Avery and Demarcus, we have plenty of role players like Courtney Lee and Barbosa who aren't doing anything, let the Kings have them with Sully for Demarcus, than we have to pick up another big man in free agency.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Carine Felizardo won Miss Bumbum 2012.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Carine Felizardo won Miss Bumbum 2012.



God damn, she is bad as hell.


----------



## High_Gravity

Another Laker loss and another Celtics win, I like it.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> Another Laker loss and another Celtics win, I like it.



Up until the C's current 4 game winning streak, they hadn't won more than 2 in a row.

Kobe bad mouths Gasol and Howard. But when they're gone, they look completely inept.

Lakers are dangerously close to falling out of playoff contention.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another Laker loss and another Celtics win, I like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up until the C's current 4 game winning streak, they hadn't won more than 2 in a row.
> 
> Kobe bad mouths Gasol and Howard. But when they're gone, they look completely inept.
> 
> Lakers are dangerously close to falling out of playoff contention.
Click to expand...


They would have to get white hot to make the playoffs, I don't see it with this roster even if Kobe and Nash play stellar. If they miss the playoffs, Howard is gone.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another Laker loss and another Celtics win, I like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up until the C's current 4 game winning streak, they hadn't won more than 2 in a row.
> 
> Kobe bad mouths Gasol and Howard. But when they're gone, they look completely inept.
> 
> Lakers are dangerously close to falling out of playoff contention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They would have to get white hot to make the playoffs, I don't see it with this roster even if Kobe and Nash play stellar. If they miss the playoffs, Howard is gone.
Click to expand...


The Lakers are more dedicated to Howard then Kobe. Kobe's not going to will another ring. The media likes to pretend he can; but he can't.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

C's just started a 5 game home stand. Hopefully they win all of them. I hate when they lose at home. It just doesn't seem right.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up until the C's current 4 game winning streak, they hadn't won more than 2 in a row.
> 
> Kobe bad mouths Gasol and Howard. But when they're gone, they look completely inept.
> 
> Lakers are dangerously close to falling out of playoff contention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They would have to get white hot to make the playoffs, I don't see it with this roster even if Kobe and Nash play stellar. If they miss the playoffs, Howard is gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Lakers are more dedicated to Howard then Kobe. Kobe's not going to will another ring. The media likes to pretend he can; but he can't.
Click to expand...


Howard needs to be the #1 focus on offense, the Lakers offense needs to run through him, they need to play an inside/outside game but thats not the way it is, to Kobe this is his team and he jacks up all the shots. Kobe wants to win another ring as "the man" and thats just not going to happen.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> C's just started a 5 game home stand. Hopefully they win all of them. I hate when they lose at home. It just doesn't seem right.



I know they got the Rockets on Friday, who else do they play? they definently do need to win the next 5 to make up for that horrific losing streak.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> They would have to get white hot to make the playoffs, I don't see it with this roster even if Kobe and Nash play stellar. If they miss the playoffs, Howard is gone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Lakers are more dedicated to Howard then Kobe. Kobe's not going to will another ring. The media likes to pretend he can; but he can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Howard needs to be the #1 focus on offense, the Lakers offense needs to run through him, they need to play an inside/outside game but thats not the way it is, to Kobe this is his team and he jacks up all the shots. Kobe wants to win another ring as "the man" and thats just not going to happen.
Click to expand...


I'm amazed that Kobe's skills haven't diminished more. He's actually exceeding his career FG percentage. However, he still plays selfish and he always will. 

As for Howard, I think he has shortcomings in his offense; especially down the stretch when teams double team more. 

I do think that more pick n' roll with Howard and Nash and more high low with Howard and Gasol would be warranted. They can't do it consistently though because Kobe demands the ball too much.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> C's just started a 5 game home stand. Hopefully they win all of them. I hate when they lose at home. It just doesn't seem right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know they got the Rockets on Friday, who else do they play? they definently do need to win the next 5 to make up for that horrific losing streak.
Click to expand...


Charlotte and New Orleans and some other weak team. And with the exception of a Miami, NY and Atlanta; the rest of their January is cake. They should be able to win games like Cleveland on the road.

The Houston game probably worries me the most. I think if they take em lightly at home, then they're gonna lose their momentum.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> C's just started a 5 game home stand. Hopefully they win all of them. I hate when they lose at home. It just doesn't seem right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know they got the Rockets on Friday, who else do they play? they definently do need to win the next 5 to make up for that horrific losing streak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Charlotte and New Orleans and some other weak team. And with the exception of a Miami, NY and Atlanta; the rest of their January is cake. They should be able to win games like Cleveland on the road.
> 
> The Houston game probably worries me the most. I think if they take em lightly at home, then they're gonna lose their momentum.
Click to expand...


Thats a possibility, I hope not though. The Celtics need to win as many games as possible.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Lakers are more dedicated to Howard then Kobe. Kobe's not going to will another ring. The media likes to pretend he can; but he can't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Howard needs to be the #1 focus on offense, the Lakers offense needs to run through him, they need to play an inside/outside game but thats not the way it is, to Kobe this is his team and he jacks up all the shots. Kobe wants to win another ring as "the man" and thats just not going to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm amazed that Kobe's skills haven't diminished more. He's actually exceeding his career FG percentage. However, he still plays selfish and he always will.
> 
> As for Howard, I think he has shortcomings in his offense; especially down the stretch when teams double team more.
> 
> I do think that more pick n' roll with Howard and Nash and more high low with Howard and Gasol would be warranted. They can't do it consistently though because Kobe demands the ball too much.
Click to expand...


The Lakers usually lose when Kobe scores alot of points. They need to do something to persuade Howard to stay, I don't know if hes going to stay there on a team where Kobe hogs the ball and they don't even make the playoffs.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

I always figured it was a given Dwight would stay. Perhaps, he won't now.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Rondo f'd around and got his 18th career triple double in the C's 6th straight win. Interestingly, he's got 10 playoff triple doubles, putting him 4th on the all-time list for playoff triple doubles. He ups his game for the playoffs. 

He came out hot this season. I think he took his foot off the gas pedal to get ready for the playoffs once he realized he was out of the MVP race.

NBA All Time Triple Doubles | NBA Triple Doubles | NBA Records | SportsCity.com


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Rondo f'd around and got his 18th career triple double in the C's 6th straight win. Interestingly, he's got 10 playoff triple doubles, putting him 4th on the all-time list for playoff triple doubles. He ups his game for the playoffs.
> 
> He came out hot this season. I think he took his foot off the gas pedal to get ready for the playoffs once he realized he was out of the MVP race.
> 
> NBA All Time Triple Doubles | NBA Triple Doubles | NBA Records | SportsCity.com



I guess that list is not updated. Rondo has 26 triple doubles. Five more and he passes Michael Jordan.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Rocko

With a backcourt of Bradley and Rondo Boston can be scary, but I think the Knicks are still the best in the division.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Rocko said:


> With a backcourt of Bradley and Rondo Boston can be scary, but I think the Knicks are still the best in the division.



I agree. The Knicks are looking like the best team in the weak Eastern Conference. We'll have to see what the injury situation is going into the playoffs though. I also think that the C's have more room to grow right now though. They're still finding their chemistry while the Knicks are playing up to their potential.


----------



## Rocko

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> With a backcourt of Bradley and Rondo Boston can be scary, but I think the Knicks are still the best in the division.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. The Knicks are looking like the best team in the weak Eastern Conference. We'll have to see what the injury situation is going into the playoffs though. I also think that the C's have more room to grow right now though. They're still finding their chemistry while the Knicks are playing up to their potential.
Click to expand...


We'll also have to see what happens by the trade deadline. C's might get Rudy Gay.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Rocko said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> With a backcourt of Bradley and Rondo Boston can be scary, but I think the Knicks are still the best in the division.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. The Knicks are looking like the best team in the weak Eastern Conference. We'll have to see what the injury situation is going into the playoffs though. I also think that the C's have more room to grow right now though. They're still finding their chemistry while the Knicks are playing up to their potential.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We'll also have to see what happens by the trade deadline. C's might get Rudy Gay.
Click to expand...


I haven't read anything on that. Who would Memphis want for Gay? If they could get him while keeping the core of KG, Pierce, Rondo, Bradley in tact. I would also hope to keep Green and Terry. I'd be willing to ship Bass and Sully for him though.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

I took a glance. The scuttlebutt is Pierce for Gay. I don't see that going down.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Un_VQCsbBQQ]Rise - Boston Celtics '12-'13 Season Highlights - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JdcFympNFIw]Avery Bradley 1 on 1 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Rondo f'd around and got his 18th career triple double in the C's 6th straight win. Interestingly, he's got 10 playoff triple doubles, putting him 4th on the all-time list for playoff triple doubles. He ups his game for the playoffs.
> 
> He came out hot this season. I think he took his foot off the gas pedal to get ready for the playoffs once he realized he was out of the MVP race.
> 
> NBA All Time Triple Doubles | NBA Triple Doubles | NBA Records | SportsCity.com



The league will never let anyone on the Celtics win an MVP, even if Rondo got a triple double every game. That award is reserved for company men, and Rondos actions have pretty much eliminated him from the MVP conversation, even if he played like Michael Jordan.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> I took a glance. The scuttlebutt is Pierce for Gay. I don't see that going down.



Fuck that, Pierce stays a Celtic. I like Rudy but I am not ok with giving up Pierce for him.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I took a glance. The scuttlebutt is Pierce for Gay. I don't see that going down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck that, Pierce stays a Celtic. I like Rudy but I am not ok with giving up Pierce for him.
Click to expand...


You could argue it'd make the C's better or worse. I think Pierce has earned the right to finish his career with the C's though.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Hornets vs Celtics | Watch the video - Yahoo! Sports

Aye. How are the Celts going to let a six game winning streak go by the wayside to the freaking New Orleans Hornets? I'll call it right now. That'll be their longest winning streak of the year. They have to win too many games ugly to roll off huge winning streaks.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

During the championship press conference (Wed), a 49er player said "the window are slim." Aye almost one grammatical mistake per word (3/4).


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MhQKGDaSlow]Rajon Rondo | Fight To Win (HD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Wow. Manti Te'O is an ass deuche. He made up a girlfriend dying of leukemia and did speeches and interviews crying and talking about honoring her memory. And ND found out about it and they pretended he was a victim. Geez, society is f'ing retarded to put up with this shiz.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Hornets vs Celtics | Watch the video - Yahoo! Sports
> 
> Aye. How are the Celts going to let a six game winning streak go by the wayside to the freaking New Orleans Hornets? I'll call it right now. That'll be their longest winning streak of the year. They have to win too many games ugly to roll off huge winning streaks.



The Celtics win streak was nice and all but we still have the same glaring problems, not enough bigs, shitty rebounding and we go through stretches where we just cannot score the basketball, the 3 point shooting has went down also with the departure of Ray Allen. Al Faruq Aminu looked like Alonzo Mourning out there against us last night. Any team with a decent front line will roll right over us in the playoffs.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I took a glance. The scuttlebutt is Pierce for Gay. I don't see that going down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck that, Pierce stays a Celtic. I like Rudy but I am not ok with giving up Pierce for him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You could argue it'd make the C's better or worse. I think Pierce has earned the right to finish his career with the C's though.
Click to expand...


I like Rudy Gay as a player and I know him and Rondo play well together, but I am just not comfortable with shipping out Pierce like that. He has definently earned his right to retire in Boston.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hornets vs Celtics | Watch the video - Yahoo! Sports
> 
> Aye. How are the Celts going to let a six game winning streak go by the wayside to the freaking New Orleans Hornets? I'll call it right now. That'll be their longest winning streak of the year. They have to win too many games ugly to roll off huge winning streaks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Celtics win streak was nice and all but we still have the same glaring problems, not enough bigs, shitty rebounding and we go through stretches where we just cannot score the basketball, the 3 point shooting has went down also with the departure of Ray Allen. Al Faruq Aminu looked like Alonzo Mourning out there against us last night. Any team with a decent front line will roll right over us in the playoffs.
Click to expand...


I think the Eastern Conference playoffs are going to be a crap shoot either way. Yea the Knicks or the Heat will likely be the favorite. But we'll see if they can really get to a dominant level.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p1APxGXQ6Qc]Jimmer Fredette 12/28/12 vs. New York Knicks - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b8y7e27DmwY]Jimmer Fredette 1/1/13 at Detroit Pistons - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WxIttf7Vhvk]Jimmer Fredette 12/30/12 vs. Boston Celtics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Danny Ainge says Boston Celtics 'monitoring' oft-injured Greg Oden - ESPN Boston


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

And the Warriors have still never won in San Antonio during the Duncan era.

Tim Duncan-era Spurs stay perfect at home vs. Warriors


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

RIP Earl Weaver.  good for him.  kicked the can on a cruise at 2am...

Hall of Famer Earl Weaver, former manager of Baltimore Orioles, dies at 82 - ESPN


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Kiki Cannoli said:


> RIP Earl Weaver.  good for him.  kicked the can on a cruise at 2am...
> 
> Hall of Famer Earl Weaver, former manager of Baltimore Orioles, dies at 82 - ESPN



He was still a manager when I was getting into baseball. I remember he would argue more than anyone. Perhaps the feistiest baseball dude since Ty Cobb.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Chicago Blackhawks vs. Los Angeles Kings - Recap - January 19, 2013 - ESPN



> Rob Scuderi and Jordan Nolan scored and Jonathan Quick stopped 17 shots for the Kings, who returned every player from the first eighth-seeded playoff team to win the Stanley Cup.



How rare is that? A team winning a championship and returning all of their players.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Danny Ainge says Boston Celtics 'monitoring' oft-injured Greg Oden - ESPN Boston



Another injury prone center, yeah thats exactly what the Celtics need right now. Danny Ainge must be smoking meth.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Danny Ainge says Boston Celtics 'monitoring' oft-injured Greg Oden - ESPN Boston
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another injury prone center, yeah thats exactly what the Celtics need right now. Danny Ainge must be smoking meth.
Click to expand...


Whereever he signs, it's going to be for not much (unless he finds a stupid suitor). It's a low risk / high return proposition.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

> Maybe it wasn't a travesty along the lines of Art Carney winning the 1974 Best Actor Oscar over Pacino in The Godfather: Part II and Nicholson in Chinatown, but Chris Bosh making the All-Star team over Brook Lopez was pretty reprehensible. The Nets are 24-11 when Lopez plays. He's their go-to guy down the stretch. He gets routinely double-teamed. He's turned himself into this generation's Rik Smits. Meanwhile, Chris Bosh made the New Year's resolution, "I'm gonna stop rebounding in 2013 and see what happens." Ridiculous. And yes, Pierce should have made it over Garnett. In case you were wondering. - Bill Simmons



The Sports Guy on Knicks-Celtics - Grantland


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xu0uvydwUTA]Peja Stojakovic - Best Pass in the NBA Ever - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## High_Gravity

Rondo is out, R.I.P Celtics


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> Rondo is out, R.I.P Celtics



It sucks. It may end up being a good thing in terms of player development and/or getting better draft picks and/or moving pieces before the trade deadline. It sucks though, cos I'd love to have seen Heat/C's rematch in round 1 in which the C's could've played the spoiler.


----------



## Rocko

I heard the C's are trying to get Kyle Lowry.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Rocko said:


> I heard the C's are trying to get Kyle Lowry.



I guess that'd make sense. We really don't have a true point guard now. I hope they go for Fredette. Ainge and him have the BYU connection.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rondo is out, R.I.P Celtics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sucks. It may end up being a good thing in terms of player development and/or getting better draft picks and/or moving pieces before the trade deadline. It sucks though, cos I'd love to have seen Heat/C's rematch in round 1 in which the C's could've played the spoiler.
Click to expand...


Its going to suck as far as attracting other players to come to Boston, with a hurt Rondo and Pierce and KG heading towards retirement we can forget about attracting players like Kevin Love, Josh Smith, Demarcus Cousins etc


----------



## High_Gravity

I heard the C's were interested in Reddick, not sure if they still are now.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rondo is out, R.I.P Celtics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sucks. It may end up being a good thing in terms of player development and/or getting better draft picks and/or moving pieces before the trade deadline. It sucks though, cos I'd love to have seen Heat/C's rematch in round 1 in which the C's could've played the spoiler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its going to suck as far as attracting other players to come to Boston, with a hurt Rondo and Pierce and KG heading towards retirement we can forget about attracting players like Kevin Love, Josh Smith, Demarcus Cousins etc
Click to expand...


Boston's a big market and most players go wherever the money is. Yes, there are always marginal considerations for how a team is already built though.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> I heard the C's were interested in Reddick, not sure if they still are now.



I don't see how he's an upgrade on Terry.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard the C's were interested in Reddick, not sure if they still are now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see how he's an upgrade on Terry.
Click to expand...


I'd take him, his 3 point percentages are better than anyone on our roster and he's a better defender.


----------



## Rocko

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard the C's were interested in Reddick, not sure if they still are now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see how he's an upgrade on Terry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd take him, his 3 point percentages are better than anyone on our roster and he's a better defender.
Click to expand...


I agree. I think he's better than both Terry and Lee. Terry used to be better, but this year he's kind of fallen off.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

*Viewer Warning: Fatal Crash
*


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Rocko said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see how he's an upgrade on Terry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd take him, his 3 point percentages are better than anyone on our roster and he's a better defender.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree. I think he's better than both Terry and Lee. Terry used to be better, but this year he's kind of fallen off.
Click to expand...


Well, he scored 29 the other day. I doubt Lee or Terry have a season high over 22.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd take him, his 3 point percentages are better than anyone on our roster and he's a better defender.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. I think he's better than both Terry and Lee. Terry used to be better, but this year he's kind of fallen off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, he scored 29 the other day. I doubt Lee or Terry have a season high over 22.
Click to expand...


I've yet to see Lee or Terry even break 15 when I'm watching, Reddick is better than both of them.


----------



## High_Gravity

Rocko said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see how he's an upgrade on Terry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd take him, his 3 point percentages are better than anyone on our roster and he's a better defender.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree. I think he's better than both Terry and Lee. Terry used to be better, but this year he's kind of fallen off.
Click to expand...


Jason Terry's best year was when Dallas won the championship, he was amazing that year. He's been declining ever since, if Boston wanted Jason Terry should have traded for him back in 2011.


----------



## Rocko

Sully out for the year. My condolences.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Rocko said:


> Sully out for the year. My condolences.



We might be better defensively now. Fab Melo is a shot blocker. That may be wishful thinking though. He's supposedly pretty raw.


----------



## Rocko

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sully out for the year. My condolences.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We might be better defensively now. Fab Melo is a shot blocker. That may be wishful thinking though. He's supposedly pretty raw.
Click to expand...


The book on Fab Melo is he's a good athlete but a bad basketball player. We'll see.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=pOw8aC78LoU&NR=1]WHITE MAMBA SCALABRINE WINS 1-ON-1 CHALLENGE - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Rocko said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sully out for the year. My condolences.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We might be better defensively now. Fab Melo is a shot blocker. That may be wishful thinking though. He's supposedly pretty raw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The book on Fab Melo is he's a good athlete but a bad basketball player. We'll see.
Click to expand...


Syracuse was a lot better when he anchored their D. They went from a 1 seed to about an 8 seed quality team when he was suspended. If he can anchor the paint then that'll allow Pierce and KG to roam more on defense.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=95MMwVcrIAk&NR=1]Brian Scalabrine Destroying The Competition - Scallenge [Round 2] - The White Mamba - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. I think he's better than both Terry and Lee. Terry used to be better, but this year he's kind of fallen off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, he scored 29 the other day. I doubt Lee or Terry have a season high over 22.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've yet to see Lee or Terry even break 15 when I'm watching, Reddick is better than both of them.
Click to expand...


Terry is averaging 10 and has hit his season high of 20 twice. Lee is averaging 7 and has hit a season high of 18 once. That's nothing special.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Reddick is averaging 15 and 4 on 46 FG and 90 FT. I'd take that. Who would they want though? They aren't going to want Lee back. They traded him for cents on the dollar to get his ass out of town. Do you trade Terry? Does Terry have a no trade clause at this stage in his career? Do you give up valuable draft picks for a guy that's not likely gonna put them over the hump?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Mad Scientist

I have a request. Would one of you guys start an "Official USMB Super Bowl Discussion Thread" please?

Thanks!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Messi vs. Ibra | News | beIN Sport US

Messi vs. Ibrahimovic: Putting this to remind myself to check out the highlights.


----------



## High_Gravity

Lakers v.s Celtics tomorrow night, whats the scoop?


----------



## aplcr0331

High_Gravity said:


> Lakers v.s Celtics tomorrow night, whats the scoop?



Celtics have been looking pretty good without Rondo. Lakers, I think, have not lost on their road trip (watch the Kobe dunk from last night against the Nets...sheesh!). I don't think Pau or Dwight will play tonight, so my edge will be with the Celtics. Should be a good game.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

aplcr0331 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lakers v.s Celtics tomorrow night, whats the scoop?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celtics have been looking pretty good without Rondo. Lakers, I think, have not lost on their road trip (watch the Kobe dunk from last night against the Nets...sheesh!). I don't think Pau or Dwight will play tonight, so my edge will be with the Celtics. Should be a good game.
Click to expand...


The dunk was from well inside the circle and with late rotation. Great for the media; but he still has lost his hops.

I think it's in Boston, so I have to give the edge to the C's. But since they tend to play down to their competition; it's not much of an edge.

Lakers are playing much better w/o Howard. Gasol needs low post time to thrive. He's getting it now.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=glea1TsiA_A&NR=1]Brett Favre 2010 Minnesota Vikings Highlights "An Illustrious Career Concludes" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

TheGreatGatsby said:


> aplcr0331 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lakers v.s Celtics tomorrow night, whats the scoop?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celtics have been looking pretty good without Rondo. Lakers, I think, have not lost on their road trip (watch the Kobe dunk from last night against the Nets...sheesh!). I don't think Pau or Dwight will play tonight, so my edge will be with the Celtics. Should be a good game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The dunk was from well inside the circle and with late rotation. Great for the media; but he still has lost his hops.
> 
> I think it's in Boston, so I have to give the edge to the C's. But since they tend to play down to their competition; it's not much of an edge.
> 
> Lakers are playing much better w/o Howard. Gasol needs low post time to thrive. He's getting it now.
Click to expand...


Y! SPORTS -- Gasol out 8 weeks. Advantage C's.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Tim Duncan has sat out six of the last eight games. They won all of them. Guess Pop is giving Stern the finger.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aplcr0331 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Celtics have been looking pretty good without Rondo. Lakers, I think, have not lost on their road trip (watch the Kobe dunk from last night against the Nets...sheesh!). I don't think Pau or Dwight will play tonight, so my edge will be with the Celtics. Should be a good game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dunk was from well inside the circle and with late rotation. Great for the media; but he still has lost his hops.
> 
> I think it's in Boston, so I have to give the edge to the C's. But since they tend to play down to their competition; it's not much of an edge.
> 
> Lakers are playing much better w/o Howard. Gasol needs low post time to thrive. He's getting it now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Y! SPORTS -- Gasol out 8 weeks. Advantage C's.
Click to expand...


It SHOULD be advantage Celtics, but I still have a bad feeling about it for some reason. The Lakers have beaten us in the garden like 4 straight times in the regular season.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Tim Duncan has sat out six of the last eight games. They won all of them. Guess Pop is giving Stern the finger.



This is what Popovich is doing, I love him. He's just like Rondo except hes a coach.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> The dunk was from well inside the circle and with late rotation. Great for the media; but he still has lost his hops.
> 
> I think it's in Boston, so I have to give the edge to the C's. But since they tend to play down to their competition; it's not much of an edge.
> 
> Lakers are playing much better w/o Howard. Gasol needs low post time to thrive. He's getting it now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y! SPORTS -- Gasol out 8 weeks. Advantage C's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It SHOULD be advantage Celtics, but I still have a bad feeling about it for some reason. The Lakers have beaten us in the garden like 4 straight times in the regular season.
Click to expand...


Usually it was the C's controlling the games and choking at the end. I think the C's will win this by double digits. They hate the Lakers and they want to open up a can at home.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Y! SPORTS -- Gasol out 8 weeks. Advantage C's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It SHOULD be advantage Celtics, but I still have a bad feeling about it for some reason. The Lakers have beaten us in the garden like 4 straight times in the regular season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Usually it was the C's controlling the games and choking at the end. I think the C's will win this by double digits. They hate the Lakers and they want to open up a can at home.
Click to expand...


I hope so, I almost have an orgasm whenever the Celtics beat the Lakers.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Messi vs. Ibra | News | beIN Sport US
> 
> Messi vs. Ibrahimovic: Putting this to remind myself to check out the highlights.


----------



## High_Gravity

The Celtics were amazing last night.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Y! SPORTS

This article is from about a week ago. I'm still amazed at the idiocy of Clipper fans in the comment section; pretending that'd be a mistake to trade f'ing Eric Bledsoe (9.7 pts on 44 FG) for KG. My hell, I'd be calling for Ainge's firing if they made that trade. Meanwhile, the Clippers would become a real contender. It's like hello idiot Clipper fans; who's the all-star this year and future hof'er. Even at 35, no big exactly matches KG's skill set either.


----------



## Rocko

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Y! SPORTS
> 
> This article is from about a week ago. I'm still amazed at the idiocy of Clipper fans in the comment section; pretending that'd be a mistake to trade f'ing Eric Bledsoe (9.7 pts on 44 FG) for KG. My hell, I'd be calling for Ainge's firing if they made that trade. Meanwhile, the Clippers would become a real contender. It's like hello idiot Clipper fans; who's the all-star this year and future hof'er. Even at 35, no big exactly matches KG's skill set either.



I think Bledsoe might one day be an allstar. I'm not say I would trade KG, but Bledsoe isn't chopped liver, he's just stuck playing behined CP3.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Rocko said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Y! SPORTS
> 
> This article is from about a week ago. I'm still amazed at the idiocy of Clipper fans in the comment section; pretending that'd be a mistake to trade f'ing Eric Bledsoe (9.7 pts on 44 FG) for KG. My hell, I'd be calling for Ainge's firing if they made that trade. Meanwhile, the Clippers would become a real contender. It's like hello idiot Clipper fans; who's the all-star this year and future hof'er. Even at 35, no big exactly matches KG's skill set either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Bledsoe might one day be an allstar. I'm not say I would trade KG, but Bledsoe isn't chopped liver, he's just stuck playing behined CP3.
Click to expand...


Bledsoe is not stuck behind CP3. He's there starting 2 guard. And he'll never be an all-star. I'd put money on that. He's a dime a dozen guard. The Kings have back jam of guards and they're last place in the West. A big with a great skill set like KG is a rare find. A guy that does it on both ends of the floor; almost as rare. The Clips are likely going to be a first or second round exit as they stand now. I wouldn't make them the favorite with KG. That'd still be OKC or SAS. But I'd give them a better chance at making a conference finals.


----------



## Rocko

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Y! SPORTS
> 
> This article is from about a week ago. I'm still amazed at the idiocy of Clipper fans in the comment section; pretending that'd be a mistake to trade f'ing Eric Bledsoe (9.7 pts on 44 FG) for KG. My hell, I'd be calling for Ainge's firing if they made that trade. Meanwhile, the Clippers would become a real contender. It's like hello idiot Clipper fans; who's the all-star this year and future hof'er. Even at 35, no big exactly matches KG's skill set either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Bledsoe might one day be an allstar. I'm not say I would trade KG, but Bledsoe isn't chopped liver, he's just stuck playing behined CP3.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bledsoe is not stuck behind CP3. He's there starting 2 guard. And he'll never be an all-star. I'd put money on that. He's a dime a dozen guard. The Kings have back jam of guards and they're last place in the West. A big with a great skill set like KG is a rare find. A guy that does it on both ends of the floor; almost as rare. The Clips are likely going to be a first or second round exit as they stand now. I wouldn't make them the favorite with KG. That'd still be OKC or SAS. But I'd give them a better chance at making a conference finals.
Click to expand...


If he's starting right now, he's a cosmetic starter. He only gets 22 minuets a game. They have Crawford, Green, and Billips at shooting guard. I know KG is better than him, but Bledsoe is a great athlete and has a chance to be very good also.


----------



## Rocko

BTW I just checked, he's the backup pg. He hasn't started 1 game at 2 guard. I don't know where you got that from.


----------



## High_Gravity

The Celtics were absolutely amazing last night, and Paul Pierce was outstanding. I don't get how this team is playing so well, they haven't lost a game in 2 weeks.


----------



## High_Gravity

Rocko said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Bledsoe might one day be an allstar. I'm not say I would trade KG, but Bledsoe isn't chopped liver, he's just stuck playing behined CP3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bledsoe is not stuck behind CP3. He's there starting 2 guard. And he'll never be an all-star. I'd put money on that. He's a dime a dozen guard. The Kings have back jam of guards and they're last place in the West. A big with a great skill set like KG is a rare find. A guy that does it on both ends of the floor; almost as rare. The Clips are likely going to be a first or second round exit as they stand now. I wouldn't make them the favorite with KG. That'd still be OKC or SAS. But I'd give them a better chance at making a conference finals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he's starting right now, he's a cosmetic starter. He only gets 22 minuets a game. They have Crawford, Green, and Billips at shooting guard. I know KG is better than him, but Bledsoe is a great athlete and has a chance to be very good also.
Click to expand...


Even at that, I would never give up KG for him. Thats just madness and it would turn the Clippers into a super team. Garnett and Blake together on the block? Sweet Jesus!


----------



## Rocko

High_Gravity said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bledsoe is not stuck behind CP3. He's there starting 2 guard. And he'll never be an all-star. I'd put money on that. He's a dime a dozen guard. The Kings have back jam of guards and they're last place in the West. A big with a great skill set like KG is a rare find. A guy that does it on both ends of the floor; almost as rare. The Clips are likely going to be a first or second round exit as they stand now. I wouldn't make them the favorite with KG. That'd still be OKC or SAS. But I'd give them a better chance at making a conference finals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he's starting right now, he's a cosmetic starter. He only gets 22 minuets a game. They have Crawford, Green, and Billips at shooting guard. I know KG is better than him, but Bledsoe is a great athlete and has a chance to be very good also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even at that, I would never give up KG for him. Thats just madness and it would turn the Clippers into a super team. Garnett and Blake together on the block? Sweet Jesus!
Click to expand...


If I were the C's I'd try to trade him for Deandre Jordan and Bledsoe. I think that's fair. The C's aren't going anywhere, so they might as well get some good young players for vets.


----------



## High_Gravity

Rocko said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he's starting right now, he's a cosmetic starter. He only gets 22 minuets a game. They have Crawford, Green, and Billips at shooting guard. I know KG is better than him, but Bledsoe is a great athlete and has a chance to be very good also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even at that, I would never give up KG for him. Thats just madness and it would turn the Clippers into a super team. Garnett and Blake together on the block? Sweet Jesus!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I were the C's I'd try to trade him for Deandre Jordan and Bledsoe. I think that's fair. The C's aren't going anywhere, so they might as well get some good young players for vets.
Click to expand...


I would maybe consider that if we were drowning but with the way the Celtics are playing right now I'd just keep Garnett, plus Kevin has a no trade clause. He would have to agree to waive that for the trade to go through, plus the Clippers don't want to give up Deandre. They want to have their cake and eat it too and get Garnett to pair up with Blake and Deandre, greedy bastards.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Rocko said:


> BTW I just checked, he's the backup pg. He hasn't started 1 game at 2 guard. I don't know where you got that from.



Oh. I watch the Clips from a distance. I always see Paul playing with Bledsoe and I knew Crawford was the 6th man. Plus Billups has been injured most the season and Green seems like an after thought. And Bledsoe has started 12 games this year. I thought he was getting more regular starts though. 

I go back to my point that Eric Bledsoe is a dime a dozen player. I mean, he's an impact player, but he's not someone that a team needs to build around by any means.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Rocko said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he's starting right now, he's a cosmetic starter. He only gets 22 minuets a game. They have Crawford, Green, and Billips at shooting guard. I know KG is better than him, but Bledsoe is a great athlete and has a chance to be very good also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even at that, I would never give up KG for him. Thats just madness and it would turn the Clippers into a super team. Garnett and Blake together on the block? Sweet Jesus!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I were the C's I'd try to trade him for Deandre Jordan and Bledsoe. I think that's fair. The C's aren't going anywhere, so they might as well get some good young players for vets.
Click to expand...


Jordan is another over-rated player. At this point, he (and Bledsoe) makes a great compliment to Paul and Griffin. But he doesn't have much of a skill set. And I'd stay away from a player like that. He's a knee injury away from being out of the league for good.

Also, his 43 FT percent tells me that he is not a player that works on his game.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> The Celtics were absolutely amazing last night, and Paul Pierce was outstanding. I don't get how this team is playing so well, they haven't lost a game in 2 weeks.



They do seem to be playing a lot better. People talk about how it may help that Rondo's out; but it might help that Sully's out. He was a great intangible guy but perhaps his lack of skill set was a detriment to that line-up.

Jeff Green has been more consistent and Jason Terry is playing a little more relaxed. I also think Pierce does better when he's getting more ball time.

Also, the media brings up the obvious point that the ball movement has been better.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Celtics were absolutely amazing last night, and Paul Pierce was outstanding. I don't get how this team is playing so well, they haven't lost a game in 2 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They do seem to be playing a lot better. People talk about how it may help that Rondo's out; but it might help that Sully's out. He was a great intangible guy but perhaps his lack of skill set was a detriment to that line-up.
> 
> Jeff Green has been more consistent and Jason Terry is playing a little more relaxed. I also think Pierce does better when he's getting more ball time.
> 
> Also, the media brings up the obvious point that the ball movement has been better.
Click to expand...


Guys like Bass, Green, Terry etc don't compliment Rondo really well, Rondo played better with guys like Tony Allen, Perkins and Ray Allen. Guys like Bass/Green/Terry etc do better by themselves when they get the ball, it lets them create for themselves and feel comfortable. Looking back on it when Rondo dishes the ball to those guys they were shooting bricks.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Celtics were absolutely amazing last night, and Paul Pierce was outstanding. I don't get how this team is playing so well, they haven't lost a game in 2 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They do seem to be playing a lot better. People talk about how it may help that Rondo's out; but it might help that Sully's out. He was a great intangible guy but perhaps his lack of skill set was a detriment to that line-up.
> 
> Jeff Green has been more consistent and Jason Terry is playing a little more relaxed. I also think Pierce does better when he's getting more ball time.
> 
> Also, the media brings up the obvious point that the ball movement has been better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guys like Bass, Green, Terry etc don't compliment Rondo really well, Rondo played better with guys like Tony Allen, Perkins and Ray Allen. Guys like Bass/Green/Terry etc do better by themselves when they get the ball, it lets them create for themselves and feel comfortable. Looking back on it when Rondo dishes the ball to those guys they were shooting bricks.
Click to expand...


I more/less agree with that.

I also think the C's were gonna start playing better either way b/c Bradley has settled their defense. Their defense had already dramatically improved with him back and Rondo in the line-up. So, the wins were coming.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> They do seem to be playing a lot better. People talk about how it may help that Rondo's out; but it might help that Sully's out. He was a great intangible guy but perhaps his lack of skill set was a detriment to that line-up.
> 
> Jeff Green has been more consistent and Jason Terry is playing a little more relaxed. I also think Pierce does better when he's getting more ball time.
> 
> Also, the media brings up the obvious point that the ball movement has been better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guys like Bass, Green, Terry etc don't compliment Rondo really well, Rondo played better with guys like Tony Allen, Perkins and Ray Allen. Guys like Bass/Green/Terry etc do better by themselves when they get the ball, it lets them create for themselves and feel comfortable. Looking back on it when Rondo dishes the ball to those guys they were shooting bricks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I more/less agree with that.
> 
> I also think the C's were gonna start playing better either way b/c Bradley has settled their defense. Their defense had already dramatically improved with him back and Rondo in the line-up. So, the wins were coming.
Click to expand...


I just hope Ainge doesn't so something stupid like trade Rondo for Bledsoe or Ty Lawson because we are winning now. Keep in mind we are winning in large part because Pierce and Garnett are balling out of control, just look back at the clutch plays by Pierce in the last few weeks. The man is an All Star,


----------



## High_Gravity




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys like Bass, Green, Terry etc don't compliment Rondo really well, Rondo played better with guys like Tony Allen, Perkins and Ray Allen. Guys like Bass/Green/Terry etc do better by themselves when they get the ball, it lets them create for themselves and feel comfortable. Looking back on it when Rondo dishes the ball to those guys they were shooting bricks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I more/less agree with that.
> 
> I also think the C's were gonna start playing better either way b/c Bradley has settled their defense. Their defense had already dramatically improved with him back and Rondo in the line-up. So, the wins were coming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just hope Ainge doesn't so something stupid like trade Rondo for Bledsoe or Ty Lawson because we are winning now. Keep in mind we are winning in large part because Pierce and Garnett are balling out of control, just look back at the clutch plays by Pierce in the last few weeks. The man is an All Star,
Click to expand...


Rondo is making only $25 mil over the next 2 years to play at an MVP level. He's not going anywhere.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

San Antonio at Chicago | Monday February 11, 2013 | NBA - Yahoo! Sports

Spurs beat the Bulls by 14 in Chicago w/o Parker, Ginobili, or Duncan. I think this is their year. They're the best team I've seen in a long time.


----------



## High_Gravity

Boston lost to the Bobcats, the worst team in the NBA. Thats beautiful and they lost Barbosa. We keep losing players each game, this really isn't a good sign.I have a feeling the bubble has popped, now we are really going to see this team struggle on this road trip. The game against Chicago is pretty much a loss and this west coast road trip is going to be a nightmare.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> Boston lost to the Bobcats, the worst team in the NBA. Thats beautiful and they lost Barbosa. We keep losing players each game, this really isn't a good sign.I have a feeling the bubble has popped, now we are really going to see this team struggle on this road trip. The game against Chicago is pretty much a loss and this west coast road trip is going to be a nightmare.



Nuggets, Lakers, Suns, Blazers, Jazz after getting rest. That's about as easy of a west coast trip as you can get. It's a shame we lead off with the Nuggets though. They've been dominant at home. Hopefully Rivers goes the Sloan route and just counts it as a likely loss and rests players for the Lakers game.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> San Antonio at Chicago | Monday February 11, 2013 | NBA - Yahoo! Sports
> 
> Spurs beat the Bulls by 14 in Chicago w/o Parker, Ginobili, or Duncan. I think this is their year. They're the best team I've seen in a long time.



The Spurs did an excellent job assembling this team to compliment Parker, Ginobili and Duncan and if they have to, play without them. Ainge went the other way and did the exact opposite, acquired a bunch of players that do not compliment Rondo, or Pierce or Garnett for that matter. If Pierce and Garnett sit against Chicago we lose by 30 and get chased out of the building.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boston lost to the Bobcats, the worst team in the NBA. Thats beautiful and they lost Barbosa. We keep losing players each game, this really isn't a good sign.I have a feeling the bubble has popped, now we are really going to see this team struggle on this road trip. The game against Chicago is pretty much a loss and this west coast road trip is going to be a nightmare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nuggets, Lakers, Suns, Blazers, Jazz after getting rest. That's about as easy of a west coast trip as you can get. It's a shame we lead off with the Nuggets though. They've been dominant at home. Hopefully Rivers goes the Sloan route and just counts it as a likely loss and rests players for the Lakers game.
Click to expand...


The issues with manpower and losing another player (Barbosa) really isn't good, I have a feeling we are really going to see how badly we are missing Rondo on this road trip. We didn't even need Barbosa on the floor with Rondo.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMPutCM0DRA]Jeff Green DUNKS on Chris Bosh | Heat Vs Celtics | January 27, 2013 | 01/27/2013 | NBA - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boston lost to the Bobcats, the worst team in the NBA. Thats beautiful and they lost Barbosa. We keep losing players each game, this really isn't a good sign.I have a feeling the bubble has popped, now we are really going to see this team struggle on this road trip. The game against Chicago is pretty much a loss and this west coast road trip is going to be a nightmare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nuggets, Lakers, Suns, Blazers, Jazz after getting rest. That's about as easy of a west coast trip as you can get. It's a shame we lead off with the Nuggets though. They've been dominant at home. Hopefully Rivers goes the Sloan route and just counts it as a likely loss and rests players for the Lakers game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The issues with manpower and losing another player (Barbosa) really isn't good, I have a feeling we are really going to see how badly we are missing Rondo on this road trip. We didn't even need Barbosa on the floor with Rondo.
Click to expand...


I don't really consider Barbosa to be a great part of the chemistry anyways. He's just a guy who can give you something at times.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> San Antonio at Chicago | Monday February 11, 2013 | NBA - Yahoo! Sports
> 
> Spurs beat the Bulls by 14 in Chicago w/o Parker, Ginobili, or Duncan. I think this is their year. They're the best team I've seen in a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Spurs did an excellent job assembling this team to compliment Parker, Ginobili and Duncan and if they have to, play without them. Ainge went the other way and did the exact opposite, acquired a bunch of players that do not compliment Rondo, or Pierce or Garnett for that matter. If Pierce and Garnett sit against Chicago we lose by 30 and get chased out of the building.
Click to expand...


I don't think the Spurs are that smart. I think other teams are that stupid. Why are the Spurs picking up a guy like Danny Green on waivers while everyone sleeps? Ginobili was a 57th overall pick. How many teams were asleep at the wheel then?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=XoG4goTxWl0&feature=endscreen]Jeff Green makes the Garden go crazy! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=isGpYWyC3qI]Paul Pierce finds out about Rajon Rondo's injury - Post-game interview vs Heat 1/27/2013 - [HD] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> San Antonio at Chicago | Monday February 11, 2013 | NBA - Yahoo! Sports
> 
> Spurs beat the Bulls by 14 in Chicago w/o Parker, Ginobili, or Duncan. I think this is their year. They're the best team I've seen in a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Spurs did an excellent job assembling this team to compliment Parker, Ginobili and Duncan and if they have to, play without them. Ainge went the other way and did the exact opposite, acquired a bunch of players that do not compliment Rondo, or Pierce or Garnett for that matter. If Pierce and Garnett sit against Chicago we lose by 30 and get chased out of the building.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think the Spurs are that smart. I think other teams are that stupid. Why are the Spurs picking up a guy like Danny Green on waivers while everyone sleeps? Ginobili was a 57th overall pick. How many teams were asleep at the wheel then?
Click to expand...


The thing is the Spurs are keeping these guys, not sending them off to pastor like Ainge did with Tony Allen and Perkins.


----------



## High_Gravity

Keep in mind alot of the games we won recently have been at home, this road trip next week will be very telling.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Spurs did an excellent job assembling this team to compliment Parker, Ginobili and Duncan and if they have to, play without them. Ainge went the other way and did the exact opposite, acquired a bunch of players that do not compliment Rondo, or Pierce or Garnett for that matter. If Pierce and Garnett sit against Chicago we lose by 30 and get chased out of the building.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think the Spurs are that smart. I think other teams are that stupid. Why are the Spurs picking up a guy like Danny Green on waivers while everyone sleeps? Ginobili was a 57th overall pick. How many teams were asleep at the wheel then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The thing is the Spurs are keeping these guys, not sending them off to pastor like Ainge did with Tony Allen and Perkins.
Click to expand...


It's not exactly the same b/c of the Spurs system. Their players especially get that the whole is greater than the parts. So you'll see players take slightly less money than they might get to bail. And there's two reasons for that. One, they love competing for a championship year after year. And the second reason is they can actually extend their career by being specialist and not getting run down going to the team that's gonna expect more production. 

The players love it there. Steve Smith, Kevin Willis, Robert Horry, Steve Kerr, Brent Barry, Malik Rose, Bruce Bowen, Avery Johnson, Michael Finley, Terry Porter basically had to be shoved out the door. And by then, they didn't want to go anywhere else.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think the Spurs are that smart. I think other teams are that stupid. Why are the Spurs picking up a guy like Danny Green on waivers while everyone sleeps? Ginobili was a 57th overall pick. How many teams were asleep at the wheel then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thing is the Spurs are keeping these guys, not sending them off to pastor like Ainge did with Tony Allen and Perkins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not exactly the same b/c of the Spurs system. Their players especially get that the whole is greater than the parts. So you'll see players take slightly less money than they might get to bail. And there's two reasons for that. One, they love competing for a championship year after year. And the second reason is they can actually extend their career by being specialist and not getting run down going to the team that's gonna expect more production.
> 
> The players love it there. Steve Smith, Kevin Willis, Robert Horry, Steve Kerr, Brent Barry, Malik Rose, Bruce Bowen, Avery Johnson, Michael Finley, Terry Porter basically had to be shoved out the door. And by then, they didn't want to go anywhere else.
Click to expand...


I envy that, if we had the same sort of commitment from guys like Tony Allen, Ray Allen, Stiesma, Pietrus etc we would be alot better off right now, thats for sure. Perkins was traded so I'm not including him in this.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thing is the Spurs are keeping these guys, not sending them off to pastor like Ainge did with Tony Allen and Perkins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not exactly the same b/c of the Spurs system. Their players especially get that the whole is greater than the parts. So you'll see players take slightly less money than they might get to bail. And there's two reasons for that. One, they love competing for a championship year after year. And the second reason is they can actually extend their career by being specialist and not getting run down going to the team that's gonna expect more production.
> 
> The players love it there. Steve Smith, Kevin Willis, Robert Horry, Steve Kerr, Brent Barry, Malik Rose, Bruce Bowen, Avery Johnson, Michael Finley, Terry Porter basically had to be shoved out the door. And by then, they didn't want to go anywhere else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I envy that, if we had the same sort of commitment from guys like Tony Allen, Ray Allen, Stiesma, Pietrus etc we would be alot better off right now, thats for sure. Perkins was traded so I'm not including him in this.
Click to expand...


Sometimes, it's circumstance too. Duncan, Parker and Ginobili were all championship players early in their careers and the Spurs were getting more bang for their buck. And once they knew they were a dynasty, it was easier for everyone to get together and sort of make a long term plan. The stability is much better for the players 4-12. They are able to find their roles and relish them; rather than competing for ego. Danny Green on any other team might be pissed that he was not getting more minutes or ball time with the way he's playing. And K Leanoard is a solid player who is having his ego checked at the door every day. On another team, he'd be learning bad attitudes.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not exactly the same b/c of the Spurs system. Their players especially get that the whole is greater than the parts. So you'll see players take slightly less money than they might get to bail. And there's two reasons for that. One, they love competing for a championship year after year. And the second reason is they can actually extend their career by being specialist and not getting run down going to the team that's gonna expect more production.
> 
> The players love it there. Steve Smith, Kevin Willis, Robert Horry, Steve Kerr, Brent Barry, Malik Rose, Bruce Bowen, Avery Johnson, Michael Finley, Terry Porter basically had to be shoved out the door. And by then, they didn't want to go anywhere else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I envy that, if we had the same sort of commitment from guys like Tony Allen, Ray Allen, Stiesma, Pietrus etc we would be alot better off right now, thats for sure. Perkins was traded so I'm not including him in this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sometimes, it's circumstance too. Duncan, Parker and Ginobili were all championship players early in their careers and the Spurs were getting more bang for their buck. And once they knew they were a dynasty, it was easier for everyone to get together and sort of make a long term plan. The stability is much better for the players 4-12. They are able to find their roles and relish them; rather than competing for ego. Danny Green on any other team might be pissed that he was not getting more minutes or ball time with the way he's playing. And K Leanoard is a solid player who is having his ego checked at the door every day. On another team, he'd be learning bad attitudes.
Click to expand...


It just sounds like a good environment for the players all the way around, I don't get why Boston isn't like that. We did win the championship in 2008 as soon as Pierce/Garnett/Allen were put together, made the Finals in 2010, thats really not a bad run. I don't get why instead of building around what we have it seems like we are just throwing pieces away and investing too much in players like Bass and Green.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I envy that, if we had the same sort of commitment from guys like Tony Allen, Ray Allen, Stiesma, Pietrus etc we would be alot better off right now, thats for sure. Perkins was traded so I'm not including him in this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes, it's circumstance too. Duncan, Parker and Ginobili were all championship players early in their careers and the Spurs were getting more bang for their buck. And once they knew they were a dynasty, it was easier for everyone to get together and sort of make a long term plan. The stability is much better for the players 4-12. They are able to find their roles and relish them; rather than competing for ego. Danny Green on any other team might be pissed that he was not getting more minutes or ball time with the way he's playing. And K Leanoard is a solid player who is having his ego checked at the door every day. On another team, he'd be learning bad attitudes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It just sounds like a good environment for the players all the way around, I don't get why Boston isn't like that. We did win the championship in 2008 as soon as Pierce/Garnett/Allen were put together, made the Finals in 2010, thats really not a bad run. I don't get why instead of building around what we have it seems like we are just throwing pieces away and investing too much in players like Bass and Green.
Click to expand...


If KG didn't go down with the knee injury; the C's would have likely three-peated. So, the model was there. 

Although Bass played well in the playoffs last year; I'm not a huge fan of how he fits. Green is a fun an exciting player with a lot of upside. I'm looking forward to his progression.

I don't blame Ainge for Perkins. He was pressured by ownership to make the stupid cuts. Boston C's have had bad ownership ever since they were bought in the 90's and then the resulting partners essentially black balled Bird. The newer owners are better but not exactly world class.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

The C's improved to 1-18 when scoring 79 or less during the KG era. I'm shocked by that stat. I thought they'd won a lot of low scoring ugly games.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

TheGreatGatsby said:


> The C's improved to 1-18 when scoring 79 or less during the KG era. I'm shocked by that stat. I thought they'd won a lot of low scoring ugly games.



71-69 final, Celtics win. 71 points is Boston's lowest total in a win since scoring 71 against the Pacers here in February of 2003.

Doc: "A college game broke out in the middle of a pro game. I told them it's gonna be an ugly game. We just gotta find a way to win."


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## High_Gravity

We really needed this win, good job Celtics it was an ugly game though. I still have my worries about this road trip next week.


----------



## High_Gravity

If Melo doesn't play anyway Pierce can get in the all star game? I'd rather have him get his rest to be honest.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes, it's circumstance too. Duncan, Parker and Ginobili were all championship players early in their careers and the Spurs were getting more bang for their buck. And once they knew they were a dynasty, it was easier for everyone to get together and sort of make a long term plan. The stability is much better for the players 4-12. They are able to find their roles and relish them; rather than competing for ego. Danny Green on any other team might be pissed that he was not getting more minutes or ball time with the way he's playing. And K Leanoard is a solid player who is having his ego checked at the door every day. On another team, he'd be learning bad attitudes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just sounds like a good environment for the players all the way around, I don't get why Boston isn't like that. We did win the championship in 2008 as soon as Pierce/Garnett/Allen were put together, made the Finals in 2010, thats really not a bad run. I don't get why instead of building around what we have it seems like we are just throwing pieces away and investing too much in players like Bass and Green.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If KG didn't go down with the knee injury; the C's would have likely three-peated. So, the model was there.
> 
> Although Bass played well in the playoffs last year; I'm not a huge fan of how he fits. Green is a fun an exciting player with a lot of upside. I'm looking forward to his progression.
> 
> I don't blame Ainge for Perkins. He was pressured by ownership to make the stupid cuts. Boston C's have had bad ownership ever since they were bought in the 90's and then the resulting partners essentially black balled Bird. The newer owners are better but not exactly world class.
Click to expand...


I'm ok with Bass but he is more of a bench player to me, Kevin Garnett needs to be playing off a center like Perkins or Demarcus Cousins.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> If Melo doesn't play anyway Pierce can get in the all star game? I'd rather have him get his rest to be honest.



I want to see Pierce in the game. He's due to light an all-star game up.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Melo doesn't play anyway Pierce can get in the all star game? I'd rather have him get his rest to be honest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to see Pierce in the game. He's due to light an all-star game up.
Click to expand...


Well Melo got hurt last night, he has said he won't play. Maybe Pierce can get in? its a rip off anyways he should have already been there, Pierce is better than Luol Deng.


----------



## High_Gravity

Josh Smith's "primary destination" said to be the Celtics | CelticsLife.com - Boston Celtics Fan Site, Blog, T-shirts

What do you think of this?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Melo doesn't play anyway Pierce can get in the all star game? I'd rather have him get his rest to be honest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to see Pierce in the game. He's due to light an all-star game up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well Melo got hurt last night, he has said he won't play. Maybe Pierce can get in? its a rip off anyways he should have already been there, Pierce is better than Luol Deng.
Click to expand...


Cos KG got voted in, they weren't gonna put a 3rd Celtic in.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> Josh Smith's "primary destination" said to be the Celtics | CelticsLife.com - Boston Celtics Fan Site, Blog, T-shirts
> 
> What do you think of this?



I don't wanna give Smith a max level contract. Once his hops start to diminish, his stats will go downhill fast.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to see Pierce in the game. He's due to light an all-star game up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well Melo got hurt last night, he has said he won't play. Maybe Pierce can get in? its a rip off anyways he should have already been there, Pierce is better than Luol Deng.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cos KG got voted in, they weren't gonna put a 3rd Celtic in.
Click to expand...


But its ok for the Heat to have 3 players? what a joke.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh Smith's "primary destination" said to be the Celtics | CelticsLife.com - Boston Celtics Fan Site, Blog, T-shirts
> 
> What do you think of this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't wanna give Smith a max level contract. Once his hops start to diminish, his stats will go downhill fast.
Click to expand...


I have to agree about the money, Smith is definently a good player but max money? I don't know about all that.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well Melo got hurt last night, he has said he won't play. Maybe Pierce can get in? its a rip off anyways he should have already been there, Pierce is better than Luol Deng.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cos KG got voted in, they weren't gonna put a 3rd Celtic in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But its ok for the Heat to have 3 players? what a joke.
Click to expand...


Team success plays a role. I'm okay with weighting team success. That way you don't have guys just jacking up shots to try and make the all-star game.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh Smith's "primary destination" said to be the Celtics | CelticsLife.com - Boston Celtics Fan Site, Blog, T-shirts
> 
> What do you think of this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't wanna give Smith a max level contract. Once his hops start to diminish, his stats will go downhill fast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have to agree about the money, Smith is definently a good player but max money? I don't know about all that.
Click to expand...


I could see giving him $14 mil per year for 3 years with a team option for the fourth year.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Trading Paul Pierce Would Be Fatal Mistake for Boston Celtics | Bleacher Report



> In 1995, the Houston Rockets managed to go just 47-35 in the regular season. After entering the playoffs as the sixth seed, the Rockets managed to put together a helluva postseason and shocked the world by winning their second consecutive NBA title.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Paul Pierce, Celtics Must Borrow From Nuggets? Style While Keeping Own Late-Game Mentality | Boston Celtics | NESN.com



> That&#8217;s how we play,&#8221; Celtics guard Avery Bradley said. &#8220;We&#8217;re a grind team, and we grinded this one out.&#8221;
> 
> With all due respect to Bradley, that is how the Celtics used to play. They have become a more dynamic team, ironically, since they lost Rajon Rondo, one of the league&#8217;s most dynamic players. They may have been a &#8220;grind&#8221; team for the last 5 1/2 seasons, but for the last seven games, they have been anything but. In fact, they have looked a lot like the Nuggets.
> 
> The Celtics are still in the bottom third of the league in pace, which measures the average possessions a team uses in a 48-minute game. The Nuggets play at a faster pace than any team other than the Rockets while challenging opponents to keep up in the thin mountain air. Recently, however, the Celtics&#8217; results speak for themselves.
> 
> The Celtics are averaging 84.8 field goal attempts per game in February, all without Rondo, up from about 80 attempts per game prior to Rondo&#8217;s injury.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Trading Paul Pierce Would Be Fatal Mistake for Boston Celtics | Bleacher Report
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 1995, the Houston Rockets managed to go just 47-35 in the regular season. After entering the playoffs as the sixth seed, the Rockets managed to put together a helluva postseason and shocked the world by winning their second consecutive NBA title.
Click to expand...


Trading Pierce would be nuts, Ainge needs to be fired if he does that.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Pierce is shooting over 40 percent from 3 since Rondo went down. The interesting thing is he does it w/o shooting wing threes. 

Paul Pierce's Resurgence Key to Boston Celtics Turnaround | Bleacher Report


----------



## Rocko

The Celtics are discussing a Garnett for Jordan and Bledsoe trade. If they do that and then do a josh smith for rond trade, they would be interesting.


----------



## Rocko

Lakers Celtic taking about a rondo howard swap.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Rocko said:


> The Celtics are discussing a Garnett for Jordan and Bledsoe trade. If they do that and then do a josh smith for rond trade, they would be interesting.



I personally don't believe that even makes them better in the short term. Long term; I don't have much interest in those players with the possible exception of J Smooth. But not at the max contract money he allegedly wants.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Rocko said:


> Lakers Celtic taking about a rondo howard swap.



I hope not. Howard has the maturity of a twelve-year-old boy.


----------



## deaddogseye

Rocko said:


> Lakers Celtic taking about a rondo howard swap.



one form of cancer for another


----------



## deaddogseye

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lakers Celtic taking about a rondo howard swap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope not. Howard has the maturity of a twelve-year-old boy.
Click to expand...


i agree -- plus he has another problem He's just not that good.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

deaddogseye said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lakers Celtic taking about a rondo howard swap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope not. Howard has the maturity of a twelve-year-old boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i agree -- plus he has another problem He's just not that good.
Click to expand...


The stories of Rondo's immaturity were largely exaggerated. He is a strong leader on the court. Dwight Howard is truly emotionally stunted. 

And someone should tell him to actually win a ring before he does commercials in which he is touted as a super star. Just a thought.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

KG is all about the loyalty. Ray Allen on the other hand? Total bitch.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=gRY-keMalNs]Kevin Garnett: 'I don't have Ray Allen's number anymore' - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lakers Celtic taking about a rondo howard swap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope not. Howard has the maturity of a twelve-year-old boy.
Click to expand...


That is an insult to 12 year old boys everywhere.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

I looked at Deng and Noah's stats. I am having a hard time believing that they both got the nod over Pierce for the all-star team.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> I looked at Deng and Noah's stats. I am having a hard time believing that they both got the nod over Pierce for the all-star team.



Pierce is better than both of those guys.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I looked at Deng and Noah's stats. I am having a hard time believing that they both got the nod over Pierce for the all-star team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pierce is better than both of those guys.
Click to expand...


Admittedly this was a down year for Pierce. But that's the NBA trying to market Chicago for the upcoming D-Rose Era Part II.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

And the C's go to 0-6 against WC teams on the road. I didn't think they played that bad against the Nuggets though. They just needed to knock down more shots. Their execution was there.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> And the C's go to 0-6 against WC teams on the road. I didn't think they played that bad against the Nuggets though. They just needed to knock down more shots. Their execution was there.



The Nuggets was a trap game, they have the Lakers tonight. I have a bad feeling about it though, I don't think I'm going to watch it. I think Howard will go off for a big game.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5PBF30Wese8&feature=player_embedded#]Kevin Garnett | Naturally Powered: Behind the Scenes Part 2 - YouTube[/ame]!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the C's go to 0-6 against WC teams on the road. I didn't think they played that bad against the Nuggets though. They just needed to knock down more shots. Their execution was there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Nuggets was a trap game, they have the Lakers tonight. I have a bad feeling about it though, I don't think I'm going to watch it. I think Howard will go off for a big game.
Click to expand...


I'd be more worried about something that could happen. Nash turning back the clock for a night, or Kobe having one of those rare games that he's making outside shots consistently.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the C's go to 0-6 against WC teams on the road. I didn't think they played that bad against the Nuggets though. They just needed to knock down more shots. Their execution was there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Nuggets was a trap game, they have the Lakers tonight. I have a bad feeling about it though, I don't think I'm going to watch it. I think Howard will go off for a big game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd be more worried about something that could happen. Nash turning back the clock for a night, or Kobe having one of those rare games that he's making outside shots consistently.
Click to expand...


Thats all possible, or those no name players on the Lakers bench coming together and lighting us up from the outside. With our luck, all of the above will happen and we will get stomped. I had a bad feeling about this road trip since last week.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Nuggets was a trap game, they have the Lakers tonight. I have a bad feeling about it though, I don't think I'm going to watch it. I think Howard will go off for a big game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be more worried about something that could happen. Nash turning back the clock for a night, or Kobe having one of those rare games that he's making outside shots consistently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats all possible, or those no name players on the Lakers bench coming together and lighting us up from the outside. With our luck, all of the above will happen and we will get stomped. I had a bad feeling about this road trip since last week.
Click to expand...


C's are a veteran team. Most games are gonna be close. They don't have the spark they did though and that'll almost undoubtedly haunt them in the playoffs.

I think a lot of times, they are actually playing better w/o Rondo b/c the ball movement is better. But it hurt them last night late in the 4th when they had nobody to settle them down when they needed scores. They were also hurt in their transition D. Lee and Terry just don't get back as fast.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be more worried about something that could happen. Nash turning back the clock for a night, or Kobe having one of those rare games that he's making outside shots consistently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats all possible, or those no name players on the Lakers bench coming together and lighting us up from the outside. With our luck, all of the above will happen and we will get stomped. I had a bad feeling about this road trip since last week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> C's are a veteran team. Most games are gonna be close. They don't have the spark they did though and that'll almost undoubtedly haunt them in the playoffs.
> 
> I think a lot of times, they are actually playing better w/o Rondo b/c the ball movement is better. But it hurt them last night late in the 4th when they had nobody to settle them down when they needed scores. They were also hurt in their transition D. Lee and Terry just don't get back as fast.
Click to expand...


I think we are at the end of the "honeymoon period", I'll explain this. We went through the same thing after Perkins was traded a few years ago, we won our first 5 games without him and people were singing Jeff Greens praises and saying that Perkins was over rated etc, than the ball dropped and we started losing games, quite a few of them, we dropped from having the best record in the league with Perkins to being 3rd in the East. When teams lose a player initially they try really hard to play better to over compensate for the loss and I think thats what the Celtics have been doing, and I think its already starting to come to an end, we have already lost to the worst team in the NBA last week and now the Nuggets last night, this road trip is going to show us without a shadow of a doubt we need Rondo and all this talk is just silliness that we are better without him.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats all possible, or those no name players on the Lakers bench coming together and lighting us up from the outside. With our luck, all of the above will happen and we will get stomped. I had a bad feeling about this road trip since last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C's are a veteran team. Most games are gonna be close. They don't have the spark they did though and that'll almost undoubtedly haunt them in the playoffs.
> 
> I think a lot of times, they are actually playing better w/o Rondo b/c the ball movement is better. But it hurt them last night late in the 4th when they had nobody to settle them down when they needed scores. They were also hurt in their transition D. Lee and Terry just don't get back as fast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think we are at the end of the "honeymoon period", I'll explain this. We went through the same thing after Perkins was traded a few years ago, we won our first 5 games without him and people were singing Jeff Greens praises and saying that Perkins was over rated etc, than the ball dropped and we started losing games, quite a few of them, we dropped from having the best record in the league with Perkins to being 3rd in the East. When teams lose a player initially they try really hard to play better to over compensate for the loss and I think thats what the Celtics have been doing, and I think its already starting to come to an end, we have already lost to the worst team in the NBA last week and now the Nuggets last night, this road trip is going to show us without a shadow of a doubt we need Rondo and all this talk is just silliness that we are better without him.
Click to expand...


I don't have a problem with the talk that we were playing better w/o Rondo b/c we were. But that's not blaming Rondo per se. Players were making more shots and the ball movement was better. Can you really put all of that on Rondo? Even with Rondo, they should have been doing more of that before. 
Also, Rondo is big game player. He's a valuable player come the playoffs. 
I think that Rondo holds the ball too much at times, but he's an unselfish player that can get to the rim. That's what you want. The C's need to get more players that cut to the basket and he'll find them. It's harder when you're playing on an older team that doesn't move as much.


----------



## High_Gravity

Last night was a joke, I am not enjoying this NBA season I am ready for it to end.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ie_iSuyTKsA]Danny Ainge vs Michael Jordan - YouTube[/ame]

Just watched the first minute. Typical Stern regime though. Jordan throws an elbow into Ainge's face and he gets the personal and a technical. Such a phony league; very reflective of the world at large.


----------



## High_Gravity

I am jealous of the Spurs, I wish the Celtics were like them. A Celtics/Spurs Finals would be epic and piss Stern off to no end.


----------



## High_Gravity




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkCz8uMYqfo]Kid asked for it and gets knocked out - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> I am jealous of the Spurs, I wish the Celtics were like them. A Celtics/Spurs Finals would be epic and piss Stern off to no end.



Last year should've been Spurs v Celts. I think the Spurs may be too good for Stern to hold them back this year though.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Y! SPORTS

Good trade for the C's. Two non-impact players for Crawford.


----------



## Rocko

That was the weakest trade deadline I've ever seen. I hate the new CBA.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=MnL4Nd7QOJ8&NR=1]NFL Films Presents Brett Favre - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## High_Gravity

God awful road trip for the Celtics, I miss Rondo


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

WHAT CAN RAJON RONDO DO NEXT? LEAD THE LEAGUE IN TRIPLE - 02.25.13 - SI Vault



> He just played Connect Four, against anybody who dared, usually two grids at a time and sometimes three. "This has been going on for six years," Matt Meyersohn, the Celtics' director of community relations, said on Dec. 22 during an event at the Blue Hill Boys & Girls Club in Dorchester, Mass. "He's played hundreds of Connect Four games, maybe a thousand. And he's never lost."
> 
> Later that day Rondo sat behind a table and three grids. Across from him were more than 100 children he had showered with bikes, Razor scooters and iPod Touches that he bought at Target and distributed from the back of a U-Haul. "I thought he might let us win," said a 12-year-old named Olisa. "But he was so serious." Rondo wore the requisite Santa hat with jolly red shoes, but through 22 consecutive victories he barely uttered a word or cracked a smile. He held each disk aloft for a solid 10 seconds before depositing it in his chosen column. He stared the kids down as if they were Knicks.
> 
> Olisa was the last challenger. He stared back at Rondo through wire-rimmed glasses. He clenched teeth covered with braces. He initiated what he called a trap, forcing Rondo to the right side of the grid, putting him on the defensive. When Olisa dropped the winning disk, Celtics officials started to shout. Meyersohn grabbed the microphone. "This has never happened!" he bellowed. Olisa rushed around the table to take a picture with the shell-shocked champion, who tried to curl up a corner of his mouth for the camera but instead bowed his head, resulting in a snapshot of his scalp.
> 
> Two hours later, hopped up on grenadine over lunch at a sushi restaurant in Boston's Back Bay, Rondo looked as if he were still digesting a piece of bad shrimp tempura. "I can't believe it," he said. "But did you notice I played the guy five more times and won them all? I had to show him, 'You beat me, but I'll beat the s--- out of you.'"


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

WHAT CAN RAJON RONDO DO NEXT? LEAD THE LEAGUE IN TRIPLE - 02.25.13 - SI Vault


> "There's no one in the history of our game like him," says former forward Brian Scalabrine, who spent four seasons with Rondo in Boston. "He's the most interesting player I've ever known. How does someone who is 6'1" get 18 rebounds? How does someone who doesn't run fast break get 20 assists? How does someone who never shoots get everybody open? We cannot begin to understand how he does it."


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

WHAT CAN RAJON RONDO DO NEXT? LEAD THE LEAGUE IN TRIPLE - 02.25.13 - SI Vault


> "His hands," the obstetrician gushed, "are humongous."
> 
> Twenty years later, when Rondo was coming out of Kentucky after two seasons, the Celtics prepared a scouting report on him that referred to what Ainge called "freak factors." Rondo's hands, 9½ inches long and 10 inches wide, are the size of a 7-footer's. His wingspan is 6'9", common for a power forward. If built proportionally, he says, "I'd be like Magic or Oscar Robertson." In peripheral vision tests Rondo beats everybody except Ainge, and on road trips he can recall exact directions to places he visited once. Ainge has seen him throw a football 80 yards, hit a softball 380 feet and beat 33-year-old assistant general manager Ryan McDonough in a 40-yard dash with a tire strapped to his waist. In college Rondo stole the ball from his man 16% of the time; no one else in the 2006 draft swiped it more than 5%.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> WHAT CAN RAJON RONDO DO NEXT? LEAD THE LEAGUE IN TRIPLE - 02.25.13 - SI Vault
> 
> 
> 
> "His hands," the obstetrician gushed, "are humongous."
> 
> Twenty years later, when Rondo was coming out of Kentucky after two seasons, the Celtics prepared a scouting report on him that referred to what Ainge called "freak factors." Rondo's hands, 9½ inches long and 10 inches wide, are the size of a 7-footer's. His wingspan is 6'9", common for a power forward. If built proportionally, he says, "I'd be like Magic or Oscar Robertson." In peripheral vision tests Rondo beats everybody except Ainge, and on road trips he can recall exact directions to places he visited once. Ainge has seen him throw a football 80 yards, hit a softball 380 feet and beat 33-year-old assistant general manager Ryan McDonough in a 40-yard dash with a tire strapped to his waist. In college Rondo stole the ball from his man 16% of the time; no one else in the 2006 draft swiped it more than 5%.
Click to expand...


Rondo has meat hooks for hands, I honestly think if he was the same height as Lebron James or even Kobe Bryant he could be a top 5 player in this league, point blank period.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

So the Bucks won the JJ Reddick sweepstakes. That's rather anti-climactic. But if the Bucks leapfrog the C's then a Heat-C's match-up is possible in the first round. That's all I want is a chance to beat those a-holes.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> So the Bucks won the JJ Reddick sweepstakes. That's rather anti-climactic. But if the Bucks leapfrog the C's then a Heat-C's match-up is possible in the first round. That's all I want is a chance to beat those a-holes.



Dude I don't see it, we almost did it last year but we had a much better squad last year than we do now, last year we at least had Stiesma and Ryan Hollins up front now we have absolutely no center and Kevin Garnett working overtime on the blocks. We have taken a huge step backwards since last year but the Heat have gotten better if you look at the additions of Chris Andersen, Rashard Lewis and Ray Allen, barring a miracle we will be lucky if we even win 1 game against those assholes.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the Bucks won the JJ Reddick sweepstakes. That's rather anti-climactic. But if the Bucks leapfrog the C's then a Heat-C's match-up is possible in the first round. That's all I want is a chance to beat those a-holes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude I don't see it, we almost did it last year but we had a much better squad last year than we do now, last year we at least had Stiesma and Ryan Hollins up front now we have absolutely no center and Kevin Garnett working overtime on the blocks. We have taken a huge step backwards since last year but the Heat have gotten better if you look at the additions of Chris Andersen, Rashard Lewis and Ray Allen, barring a miracle we will be lucky if we even win 1 game against those assholes.
Click to expand...


We'd have to play great d and shoot well and be in four or five games at the end. Pierce can still close out games too. It may not be a great chance, but I want it.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the Bucks won the JJ Reddick sweepstakes. That's rather anti-climactic. But if the Bucks leapfrog the C's then a Heat-C's match-up is possible in the first round. That's all I want is a chance to beat those a-holes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude I don't see it, we almost did it last year but we had a much better squad last year than we do now, last year we at least had Stiesma and Ryan Hollins up front now we have absolutely no center and Kevin Garnett working overtime on the blocks. We have taken a huge step backwards since last year but the Heat have gotten better if you look at the additions of Chris Andersen, Rashard Lewis and Ray Allen, barring a miracle we will be lucky if we even win 1 game against those assholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We'd have to play great d and shoot well and be in four or five games at the end. Pierce can still close out games too. It may not be a great chance, but I want it.
Click to expand...


If Rondo, Sully, and Barbosa weren't out it could be a good series but the last thing I want is to see the Celtics embarassed. By the time we get to the playoffs Kevin Garnett and Pierce will be running on fumes.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude I don't see it, we almost did it last year but we had a much better squad last year than we do now, last year we at least had Stiesma and Ryan Hollins up front now we have absolutely no center and Kevin Garnett working overtime on the blocks. We have taken a huge step backwards since last year but the Heat have gotten better if you look at the additions of Chris Andersen, Rashard Lewis and Ray Allen, barring a miracle we will be lucky if we even win 1 game against those assholes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'd have to play great d and shoot well and be in four or five games at the end. Pierce can still close out games too. It may not be a great chance, but I want it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Rondo, Sully, and Barbosa weren't out it could be a good series but the last thing I want is to see the Celtics embarassed. By the time we get to the playoffs Kevin Garnett and Pierce will be running on fumes.
Click to expand...


Even if we lose, it's the measuring stick that we need. Barbosa and Sully aren't huge losses. Rondo is though. Bradley, Pierce, KG, Lee, Terry, Bass and Green would all have to have a great series. But it's possible.

I also have long believed that minus a hot shooting series from Bosh, the Heat are very beatable if team's keep LBJ out of the paint.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'd have to play great d and shoot well and be in four or five games at the end. Pierce can still close out games too. It may not be a great chance, but I want it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Rondo, Sully, and Barbosa weren't out it could be a good series but the last thing I want is to see the Celtics embarassed. By the time we get to the playoffs Kevin Garnett and Pierce will be running on fumes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even if we lose, it's the measuring stick that we need. Barbosa and Sully aren't huge losses. Rondo is though. Bradley, Pierce, KG, Lee, Terry, Bass and Green would all have to have a great series. But it's possible.
> 
> I also have long believed that minus a hot shooting series from Bosh, the Heat are very beatable if team's keep LBJ out of the paint.
Click to expand...


I don't like the editions of Andersen, Rashard Lewis and Ray Allen to the Heat. Andersen gives the Heat even more of an edge over us in the rebounding and size department, and Ray Allen can still hit clutch shots, he has the potential to finish off a playoff game against us, he will be well rested with Wade playing the majority of the minutes. This is a nightmare match up any way you look at it, the Heat probably won't even need the help of the refs this time around.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## High_Gravity

If we had Perkins last year we would have beaten Miami.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> If we had Perkins last year we would have beaten Miami.



Probably. I think Green is playing great though. I actually hope Doc plays the front line of KG-Green-Pierce more often. Take Bass out of the starting line-up already.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> If we had Perkins last year we would have beaten Miami.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably. I think Green is playing great though. I actually hope Doc plays the front line of KG-Green-Pierce more often. Take Bass out of the starting line-up already.
Click to expand...


What if we had Green, Bradley, Wilcox and Jermaine O'neal healthy for the series against Miami? think we could have taken it?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> If we had Perkins last year we would have beaten Miami.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably. I think Green is playing great though. I actually hope Doc plays the front line of KG-Green-Pierce more often. Take Bass out of the starting line-up already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What if we had Green, Bradley, Wilcox and Jermaine O'neal healthy for the series against Miami? think we could have taken it?
Click to expand...


Green had the heart thing; so I just never considered it, but yea. I think Bradley would have been enough just by himself. We had to give Ray Allen all kind of minutes and he was at about 70 percent.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## High_Gravity




----------



## High_Gravity




----------



## High_Gravity

The Shadow League | Dwight Howard Got Son'd By Greg Popovich During All Star Game


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W379PJWMeNU]My Top Ten Boston Celtics 10 Greatest Boston Celtics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFrRnWEt3Z4]Best passing team EVER - 1986 Celtics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## High_Gravity




----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Best passing team EVER - 1986 Celtics - YouTube



That 1986 Celtics team was probably the best team in NBA history.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best passing team EVER - 1986 Celtics - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That 1986 Celtics team was probably the best team in NBA history.
Click to expand...


Agreed. And it would have been the 87 or 88 Celtics who were the best team in NBA history had Len Bias not died.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best passing team EVER - 1986 Celtics - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That 1986 Celtics team was probably the best team in NBA history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed. And it would have been the 87 or 88 Celtics who were the best team in NBA history had Len Bias not died.
Click to expand...


Injuries are what killed the Celtics chances of taking another one in 87 or 88, ironically the same type of curse that hurt the 2010 Celtics when Perkins went down and with Garnett playing on one leg basically.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> That 1986 Celtics team was probably the best team in NBA history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. And it would have been the 87 or 88 Celtics who were the best team in NBA history had Len Bias not died.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Injuries are what killed the Celtics chances of taking another one in 87 or 88, ironically the same type of curse that hurt the 2010 Celtics when Perkins went down and with Garnett playing on one leg basically.
Click to expand...


People don't realize how close Bird was to making a Russell like run in championships.

In the first place, Bird tore his finger off right before his NBA career started. That's why he only shot 25 percent from threes his first four years in the league. He was actually a much better shooter in college. That was a the root of the C's not getting by the Sixers in two of 3 conference championships in the first 3 years.

And in 83, the year, the C's inexplicably got swept by the Bucks, Bird had a temp of 104 heading into the series. 

By 84, Bird had it all going and won the first of his three MVPs in a row. They finally won the second title in five years.

Then in 85, the combo of Bird playing with a bad elbow and Stern being Stern cost them what would have been a 3-peat.

In 86, the only healthy Bill Walton year, the C's ripped everyone apart. Everyone said, nobody would beat the Celts. Even the Showtime Lakers were completely written off. Though, they wrote themselves off by losing to the Rockets in five. And people don't get how good the Rockets were that year. Craig Ehlo was their 12th man; a solid starter for many years. And the C's were about to win Game 3 when Parrish stepped out of bound before he could get Bird the ball for the game winning shot. That would have been a sweep of a team that would have won the Finals in most years. As it is, they went back to Boston and creamed them by 30 in Game 6.

87 - McHale and Parish were both on two bad ankles. Robert Parish had ankles that would keep most players out for three months. He had to sit out Game 6 of the ECF the close out game. And then when they didn't get it, despite 35 from Bird on 14-20 shooting; he had to come back Game 7 and play 42 minutes!

McHale also shouldn't have been playing. The doctors had wanted to shut him down for the season and give him surgery on both ankles.

And then, what people don't remember is that that hook shot by Magic shouldn't have happened. The ball was off the Lakers off a missed free throw. But the company men did their job.

By 88, Bird was actually 15 lbs lighter and in peak form. But the rest of his team were injured. Bird would be over 30 ppg most of the season and finish at 29.9 ppg while becoming the first person in league history to shoot 50 FG, 40 3 FG, 90 FT - A feat which would likely have never been matched had the NBA not moved in the three line.

But 87/88 - Had Bird had Bias, he would have won those two.

And then of course he tore the achilles.

And in the 90's, Bird was actually competing on the level with Jordan and Pippen even though his back was gone. He was that damn good. Imagine Bias in the mix with the Big Three and Reggie Lewis? They would have still been ripping off championships and totally souring the Magic and Jordan legacies.

That's why I just shake my head when people give me the MJ - 6, Magic 5, Bird 3 nonsense. They don't realize the bad breaks Bird had.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. And it would have been the 87 or 88 Celtics who were the best team in NBA history had Len Bias not died.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Injuries are what killed the Celtics chances of taking another one in 87 or 88, ironically the same type of curse that hurt the 2010 Celtics when Perkins went down and with Garnett playing on one leg basically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People don't realize how close Bird was to making a Russell like run in championships.
> 
> In the first place, Bird tore his finger off right before his NBA career started. That's why he only shot 25 percent from threes his first four years in the league. He was actually a much better shooter in college. That was a the root of the C's not getting by the Sixers in two of 3 conference championships in the first 3 years.
> 
> And in 83, the year, the C's inexplicably got swept by the Bucks, Bird had a temp of 104 heading into the series.
> 
> By 84, Bird had it all going and won the first of his three MVPs in a row. They finally won the second title in five years.
> 
> Then in 85, the combo of Bird playing with a bad elbow and Stern being Stern cost them what would have been a 3-peat.
> 
> In 86, the only healthy Bill Walton year, the C's ripped everyone apart. Everyone said, nobody would beat the Celts. Even the Showtime Lakers were completely written off. Though, they wrote themselves off by losing to the Rockets in five. And people don't get how good the Rockets were that year. Craig Ehlo was their 12th man; a solid starter for many years. And the C's were about to win Game 3 when Parrish stepped out of bound before he could get Bird the ball for the game winning shot. That would have been a sweep of a team that would have won the Finals in most years. As it is, they went back to Boston and creamed them by 30 in Game 6.
> 
> 87 - McHale and Parish were both on two bad ankles. Robert Parish had ankles that would keep most players out for three months. He had to sit out Game 6 of the ECF the close out game. And then when they didn't get it, despite 35 from Bird on 14-20 shooting; he had to come back Game 7 and play 42 minutes!
> 
> McHale also shouldn't have been playing. The doctors had wanted to shut him down for the season and give him surgery on both ankles.
> 
> And then, what people don't remember is that that hook shot by Magic shouldn't have happened. The ball was off the Lakers off a missed free throw. But the company men did their job.
> 
> By 88, Bird was actually 15 lbs lighter and in peak form. But the rest of his team were injured. Bird would be over 30 ppg most of the season and finish at 29.9 ppg while becoming the first person in league history to shoot 50 FG, 40 3 FG, 90 FT - A feat which would likely have never been matched had the NBA not moved in the three line.
> 
> But 87/88 - Had Bird had Bias, he would have won those two.
> 
> And then of course he tore the achilles.
> 
> And in the 90's, Bird was actually competing on the level with Jordan and Pippen even though his back was gone. He was that damn good. Imagine Bias in the mix with the Big Three and Reggie Lewis? They would have still been ripping off championships and totally souring the Magic and Jordan legacies.
> 
> That's why I just shake my head when people give me the MJ - 6, Magic 5, Bird 3 nonsense. They don't realize the bad breaks Bird had.
Click to expand...


Bad breaks always seem to haunt the Celtics, its the same shit that happened with Garnett in 2009 with that stupid leg injury, if that never happened these Celtics would probably have had 2 or 3 championships by now. Larry Bird definently should have had at least 4 or 5 rings, if things could have played out differently in regards to injuries and Len Bias.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Injuries are what killed the Celtics chances of taking another one in 87 or 88, ironically the same type of curse that hurt the 2010 Celtics when Perkins went down and with Garnett playing on one leg basically.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People don't realize how close Bird was to making a Russell like run in championships.
> 
> In the first place, Bird tore his finger off right before his NBA career started. That's why he only shot 25 percent from threes his first four years in the league. He was actually a much better shooter in college. That was a the root of the C's not getting by the Sixers in two of 3 conference championships in the first 3 years.
> 
> And in 83, the year, the C's inexplicably got swept by the Bucks, Bird had a temp of 104 heading into the series.
> 
> By 84, Bird had it all going and won the first of his three MVPs in a row. They finally won the second title in five years.
> 
> Then in 85, the combo of Bird playing with a bad elbow and Stern being Stern cost them what would have been a 3-peat.
> 
> In 86, the only healthy Bill Walton year, the C's ripped everyone apart. Everyone said, nobody would beat the Celts. Even the Showtime Lakers were completely written off. Though, they wrote themselves off by losing to the Rockets in five. And people don't get how good the Rockets were that year. Craig Ehlo was their 12th man; a solid starter for many years. And the C's were about to win Game 3 when Parrish stepped out of bound before he could get Bird the ball for the game winning shot. That would have been a sweep of a team that would have won the Finals in most years. As it is, they went back to Boston and creamed them by 30 in Game 6.
> 
> 87 - McHale and Parish were both on two bad ankles. Robert Parish had ankles that would keep most players out for three months. He had to sit out Game 6 of the ECF the close out game. And then when they didn't get it, despite 35 from Bird on 14-20 shooting; he had to come back Game 7 and play 42 minutes!
> 
> McHale also shouldn't have been playing. The doctors had wanted to shut him down for the season and give him surgery on both ankles.
> 
> And then, what people don't remember is that that hook shot by Magic shouldn't have happened. The ball was off the Lakers off a missed free throw. But the company men did their job.
> 
> By 88, Bird was actually 15 lbs lighter and in peak form. But the rest of his team were injured. Bird would be over 30 ppg most of the season and finish at 29.9 ppg while becoming the first person in league history to shoot 50 FG, 40 3 FG, 90 FT - A feat which would likely have never been matched had the NBA not moved in the three line.
> 
> But 87/88 - Had Bird had Bias, he would have won those two.
> 
> And then of course he tore the achilles.
> 
> And in the 90's, Bird was actually competing on the level with Jordan and Pippen even though his back was gone. He was that damn good. Imagine Bias in the mix with the Big Three and Reggie Lewis? They would have still been ripping off championships and totally souring the Magic and Jordan legacies.
> 
> That's why I just shake my head when people give me the MJ - 6, Magic 5, Bird 3 nonsense. They don't realize the bad breaks Bird had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bad breaks always seem to haunt the Celtics, its the same shit that happened with Garnett in 2009 with that stupid leg injury, if that never happened these Celtics would probably have had 2 or 3 championships by now. Larry Bird definently should have had at least 4 or 5 rings, if things could have played out differently in regards to injuries and Len Bias.
Click to expand...


Well when the Lakers are drafting AC Green and trading for Michael Thompson to combat the C's height and toughness the C's get Bias, the greatest athlete to come out of college and he dies; then yea, that throws the balance way off.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_RJ5XN8TK8]Famous Bird Steal, huge mistake by Isiah Thomas - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> People don't realize how close Bird was to making a Russell like run in championships.
> 
> In the first place, Bird tore his finger off right before his NBA career started. That's why he only shot 25 percent from threes his first four years in the league. He was actually a much better shooter in college. That was a the root of the C's not getting by the Sixers in two of 3 conference championships in the first 3 years.
> 
> And in 83, the year, the C's inexplicably got swept by the Bucks, Bird had a temp of 104 heading into the series.
> 
> By 84, Bird had it all going and won the first of his three MVPs in a row. They finally won the second title in five years.
> 
> Then in 85, the combo of Bird playing with a bad elbow and Stern being Stern cost them what would have been a 3-peat.
> 
> In 86, the only healthy Bill Walton year, the C's ripped everyone apart. Everyone said, nobody would beat the Celts. Even the Showtime Lakers were completely written off. Though, they wrote themselves off by losing to the Rockets in five. And people don't get how good the Rockets were that year. Craig Ehlo was their 12th man; a solid starter for many years. And the C's were about to win Game 3 when Parrish stepped out of bound before he could get Bird the ball for the game winning shot. That would have been a sweep of a team that would have won the Finals in most years. As it is, they went back to Boston and creamed them by 30 in Game 6.
> 
> 87 - McHale and Parish were both on two bad ankles. Robert Parish had ankles that would keep most players out for three months. He had to sit out Game 6 of the ECF the close out game. And then when they didn't get it, despite 35 from Bird on 14-20 shooting; he had to come back Game 7 and play 42 minutes!
> 
> McHale also shouldn't have been playing. The doctors had wanted to shut him down for the season and give him surgery on both ankles.
> 
> And then, what people don't remember is that that hook shot by Magic shouldn't have happened. The ball was off the Lakers off a missed free throw. But the company men did their job.
> 
> By 88, Bird was actually 15 lbs lighter and in peak form. But the rest of his team were injured. Bird would be over 30 ppg most of the season and finish at 29.9 ppg while becoming the first person in league history to shoot 50 FG, 40 3 FG, 90 FT - A feat which would likely have never been matched had the NBA not moved in the three line.
> 
> But 87/88 - Had Bird had Bias, he would have won those two.
> 
> And then of course he tore the achilles.
> 
> And in the 90's, Bird was actually competing on the level with Jordan and Pippen even though his back was gone. He was that damn good. Imagine Bias in the mix with the Big Three and Reggie Lewis? They would have still been ripping off championships and totally souring the Magic and Jordan legacies.
> 
> That's why I just shake my head when people give me the MJ - 6, Magic 5, Bird 3 nonsense. They don't realize the bad breaks Bird had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bad breaks always seem to haunt the Celtics, its the same shit that happened with Garnett in 2009 with that stupid leg injury, if that never happened these Celtics would probably have had 2 or 3 championships by now. Larry Bird definently should have had at least 4 or 5 rings, if things could have played out differently in regards to injuries and Len Bias.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well when the Lakers are drafting AC Green and trading for Michael Thompson to combat the C's height and toughness the C's get Bias, the greatest athlete to come out of college and he dies; then yea, that throws the balance way off.
Click to expand...


The Len Bias tragedy was horrible.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

You won't see so many clutch shots in so many huge games against so many great players as you'll see in this video. People make a big deal when Kobe makes like one in every few game ending shots in meaningless games against ho hum players. Bird did it against everyone, anytime, everywhere. And when he missed, it was bigger news than when he made them.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=a3lAuohZvnE&NR=1]Larry Bird - Greatest Clutch Player Ever - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> You won't see so many clutch shots in so many huge games against so many great players as you'll see in this video. People make a big deal when Kobe makes like one in every few game ending shots in meaningless games against ho hum players. Bird did it against everyone, anytime, everywhere. And when he missed, it was bigger news than when he made them.
> 
> Larry Bird - Greatest Clutch Player Ever - YouTube



I remember hearing one time Bird told a guy where he was going to take the shot and when, the guy said he would be waiting. Bird still made the shot.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> You won't see so many clutch shots in so many huge games against so many great players as you'll see in this video. People make a big deal when Kobe makes like one in every few game ending shots in meaningless games against ho hum players. Bird did it against everyone, anytime, everywhere. And when he missed, it was bigger news than when he made them.
> 
> Larry Bird - Greatest Clutch Player Ever - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember hearing one time Bird told a guy where he was going to take the shot and when, the guy said he would be waiting. Bird still made the shot.
Click to expand...


Ainge was wide open on the play. But since he already said he was going to shoot in X-Man's face, he shot it over the double team.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0GPDNal1yFE]R.O.N.D.O. - Theme song & mix feat. Vandell Harris - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F9qc_SR3N6w]Avery Bradley: 'I want to shut down everybody' - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-Z1z__yUf4]Adrian Peterson Highlights A.D. 2013 (HD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Y! SPORTS

Commentor: "David "Vince McMahon" Stern will allow this because it's not a nationally televised game. He's not running a sport, he's running a drama series."


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## High_Gravity

The Celtics were an absolute embarassment last night, I know Pierce didn't play but still this is a disgrace to lose to the worst team in the league like that.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Y! SPORTS
> 
> Commentor: "David "Vince McMahon" Stern will allow this because it's not a nationally televised game. He's not running a sport, he's running a drama series."



Oh yeah hes cool with this, nobody was watching that game anyways.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> The Celtics were an absolute embarassment last night, I know Pierce didn't play but still this is a disgrace to lose to the worst team in the league like that.



That's the second time we lost to the Bobcats. It doesn't matter who our opponent is. We'll do our best to play at their level. In certain cases, we don't show up.

And that's like the third time, we had a five or six game win streak snapped by a horrible team.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Celtics were an absolute embarassment last night, I know Pierce didn't play but still this is a disgrace to lose to the worst team in the league like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the second time we lost to the Bobcats. It doesn't matter who our opponent is. We'll do our best to play at their level. In certain cases, we don't show up.
> 
> And that's like the third time, we had a five or six game win streak snapped by a horrible team.
Click to expand...


And every game counts for the Celtics right now, games against teams like Bobcats are supposed to be a gift, an easy win to try and land a good playoff spot, but instead we squander them. Unbelievable.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Celtics were an absolute embarassment last night, I know Pierce didn't play but still this is a disgrace to lose to the worst team in the league like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the second time we lost to the Bobcats. It doesn't matter who our opponent is. We'll do our best to play at their level. In certain cases, we don't show up.
> 
> And that's like the third time, we had a five or six game win streak snapped by a horrible team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And every game counts for the Celtics right now, games against teams like Bobcats are supposed to be a gift, an easy win to try and land a good playoff spot, but instead we squander them. Unbelievable.
Click to expand...


I don't know if the C's believe that. Finishing 6 or 7 means the C's don't have to play the Heat til the conference finals.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the second time we lost to the Bobcats. It doesn't matter who our opponent is. We'll do our best to play at their level. In certain cases, we don't show up.
> 
> And that's like the third time, we had a five or six game win streak snapped by a horrible team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And every game counts for the Celtics right now, games against teams like Bobcats are supposed to be a gift, an easy win to try and land a good playoff spot, but instead we squander them. Unbelievable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know if the C's believe that. Finishing 6 or 7 means the C's don't have to play the Heat til the conference finals.
Click to expand...


Yes but losing these games could put them in the 8th spot and they will have to face the Heat in the first round. They are not that far about the 8th spot right now, a loss tonight could land them right back in it.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> And every game counts for the Celtics right now, games against teams like Bobcats are supposed to be a gift, an easy win to try and land a good playoff spot, but instead we squander them. Unbelievable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if the C's believe that. Finishing 6 or 7 means the C's don't have to play the Heat til the conference finals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes but losing these games could put them in the 8th spot and they will have to face the Heat in the first round. They are not that far about the 8th spot right now, a loss tonight could land them right back in it.
Click to expand...


I'm sure they're weary of that and still playing. But eventually, they're gonna start zeroing in on the 6 or 7 probably and Doc will do DNPs and minutes accordingly. In interviews, of course they'll say they're going for the 4 spot.

And I think if they're gonna play Miami - first round or Conference Finals is optimal. First round you can go into it fresh. Conference Finals you can hope for momentum/injuries to go your way.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if the C's believe that. Finishing 6 or 7 means the C's don't have to play the Heat til the conference finals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but losing these games could put them in the 8th spot and they will have to face the Heat in the first round. They are not that far about the 8th spot right now, a loss tonight could land them right back in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure they're weary of that and still playing. But eventually, they're gonna start zeroing in on the 6 or 7 probably and Doc will do DNPs and minutes accordingly. In interviews, of course they'll say they're going for the 4 spot.
> 
> And I think if they're gonna play Miami - first round or Conference Finals is optimal. First round you can go into it fresh. Conference Finals you can hope for momentum/injuries to go your way.
Click to expand...


Your pretty much right as far as what the team is thinking, but they shouldn't focus too much on Miami. We can easily get trounced by Brooklyn or even the Bulls, we are not as good as we were last year.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but losing these games could put them in the 8th spot and they will have to face the Heat in the first round. They are not that far about the 8th spot right now, a loss tonight could land them right back in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure they're weary of that and still playing. But eventually, they're gonna start zeroing in on the 6 or 7 probably and Doc will do DNPs and minutes accordingly. In interviews, of course they'll say they're going for the 4 spot.
> 
> And I think if they're gonna play Miami - first round or Conference Finals is optimal. First round you can go into it fresh. Conference Finals you can hope for momentum/injuries to go your way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your pretty much right as far as what the team is thinking, but they shouldn't focus too much on Miami. We can easily get trounced by Brooklyn or even the Bulls, we are not as good as we were last year.
Click to expand...


Pacers and Knicks scare me more. We actually match up well with the Nets and Bulls. 

Yea, C's could go out in any round. There's no givens.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure they're weary of that and still playing. But eventually, they're gonna start zeroing in on the 6 or 7 probably and Doc will do DNPs and minutes accordingly. In interviews, of course they'll say they're going for the 4 spot.
> 
> And I think if they're gonna play Miami - first round or Conference Finals is optimal. First round you can go into it fresh. Conference Finals you can hope for momentum/injuries to go your way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your pretty much right as far as what the team is thinking, but they shouldn't focus too much on Miami. We can easily get trounced by Brooklyn or even the Bulls, we are not as good as we were last year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pacers and Knicks scare me more. We actually match up well with the Nets and Bulls.
> 
> Yea, C's could go out in any round. There's no givens.
Click to expand...


That really sucks, if we still had Perkins and Stiesma for his back up we would be good to go with our bigs. This whole year sucks and it smells like a Miami repeat.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your pretty much right as far as what the team is thinking, but they shouldn't focus too much on Miami. We can easily get trounced by Brooklyn or even the Bulls, we are not as good as we were last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pacers and Knicks scare me more. We actually match up well with the Nets and Bulls.
> 
> Yea, C's could go out in any round. There's no givens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That really sucks, if we still had Perkins and Stiesma for his back up we would be good to go with our bigs. This whole year sucks and it smells like a Miami repeat.
Click to expand...


I saw a play where Lebron plowed a guy on a long court pass and then took the ball to the other end and got an end one. The next play, the refs called a silly charge and gave them another possession. Someone sent out a memo, 'Heat need home court for the finals.'


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Vid Description: Contrary to popular belief, Larry Bird was a great defender, he has a defensive rating higher than Jordan, Magic, Lebron, Kobe and Pippen. He is also 24th all time in steals per game. Larry Bird led the league in Defensive Win Shares 4 times in his career: 1980, 81, 84 & 86. He is also 25th All Time in Defensive Win Shares.


I would add, the best off ball (help) defender, I've ever seen. Furthermore, maybe the best defender against the break I've ever seen. I saw him break-up 3 v 1 fast breaks, countless times.


----------



## Rocko

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Vid Description: Contrary to popular belief, Larry Bird was a great defender, he has a defensive rating higher than Jordan, Magic, Lebron, Kobe and Pippen. He is also 24th all time in steals per game. Larry Bird led the league in Defensive Win Shares 4 times in his career: 1980, 81, 84 & 86. He is also 25th All Time in Defensive Win Shares.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7Ixy8Uttq0
> 
> I would add, the best off ball (help) defender, I've ever seen. Furthermore, maybe the best defender against the break I've ever seen. I saw him break-up 3 v 1 fast breaks, countless times.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Rocko said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vid Description: Contrary to popular belief, Larry Bird was a great defender, he has a defensive rating higher than Jordan, Magic, Lebron, Kobe and Pippen. He is also 24th all time in steals per game. Larry Bird led the league in Defensive Win Shares 4 times in his career: 1980, 81, 84 & 86. He is also 25th All Time in Defensive Win Shares.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7Ixy8Uttq0
> 
> I would add, the best off ball (help) defender, I've ever seen. Furthermore, maybe the best defender against the break I've ever seen. I saw him break-up 3 v 1 fast breaks, countless times.
Click to expand...


Go to basketball reference dot com and look it up, brah. And Bird did it in the big games too:

1981 NBA Finals - Bird: 2.3 Stls, 0.5 Blks (Series stls leader)
1984 NBA Finals - Bird: 2.1 Stls, 1.1 Blks (Series stls leader)
1985 NBA Finals - Bird: 1.8 Stls, 0.7 Blks (C's stls leader)
1986 NBA Finals - Bird: 2.7 Stls, 0.3 Blks (Series stls leader)
1987 NBA Finals - Bird: 1.2 Stls, 1.2 Blks (C's stls leader)

It's no coincidence that the C's won the three of five finals, Bird played his best D either. 

And I looked up Bird's last ECF (88) for the fun of it. His last real playoff series before the major injuries -- 16 stls, 9 blocks in 6 games. That's 2.7 stls, 1.5 blks per game in a conference finals, holmes.

Perhaps, you missed some of his other defensive exploits, like the the game winning stl in the 1987 ECF Game 5 to put the C's up 3-2 and then go on to win that finals. Or his stl to end the 1985 ECF and go to the finals. Or the fact that he had like 6 to 8 stls and some odd blocks in the 1981 ECF Gm 7, 91-90 thriller (Still the most draining, epic game I've ever witnessed). Unfortunately, I cannot find a box score of that game, but I recall Bird stealing balls like a mad man and the announcer being amazed and announcing it each time and when he got his sixth steal.

Go watch any 1986 NBA Finals Game that's on YT right now and notice how Bird always has keen defensive position on every play. I can't tell you how many times he blocked or stole the ball from Olajuwon.

And if you'll notice on that video, Bird constantly stopping Jordan in his tracks. That was the standard, though you can find a vid of Jordan dunking over older Bird after the whistle.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Vid Description: Contrary to popular belief, Larry Bird was a great defender, he has a defensive rating higher than Jordan, Magic, Lebron, Kobe and Pippen. He is also 24th all time in steals per game. Larry Bird led the league in Defensive Win Shares 4 times in his career: 1980, 81, 84 & 86. He is also 25th All Time in Defensive Win Shares.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7Ixy8Uttq0
> 
> I would add, the best off ball (help) defender, I've ever seen. Furthermore, maybe the best defender against the break I've ever seen. I saw him break-up 3 v 1 fast breaks, countless times.



Larry Bird was an excellent defender.


----------



## High_Gravity

Looks like Kobe is out indefinently, thats not a good look for the Lakers.


----------



## Rocko

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vid Description: Contrary to popular belief, Larry Bird was a great defender, he has a defensive rating higher than Jordan, Magic, Lebron, Kobe and Pippen. He is also 24th all time in steals per game. Larry Bird led the league in Defensive Win Shares 4 times in his career: 1980, 81, 84 & 86. He is also 25th All Time in Defensive Win Shares.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7Ixy8Uttq0
> 
> I would add, the best off ball (help) defender, I've ever seen. Furthermore, maybe the best defender against the break I've ever seen. I saw him break-up 3 v 1 fast breaks, countless times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go to basketball reference dot com and look it up, brah. And Bird did it in the big games too:
> 
> 1981 NBA Finals - Bird: 2.3 Stls, 0.5 Blks (Series stls leader)
> 1984 NBA Finals - Bird: 2.1 Stls, 1.1 Blks (Series stls leader)
> 1985 NBA Finals - Bird: 1.8 Stls, 0.7 Blks (C's stls leader)
> 1986 NBA Finals - Bird: 2.7 Stls, 0.3 Blks (Series stls leader)
> 1987 NBA Finals - Bird: 1.2 Stls, 1.2 Blks (C's stls leader)
> 
> It's no coincidence that the C's won the three of five finals, Bird played his best D either.
> 
> And I looked up Bird's last ECF (88) for the fun of it. His last real playoff series before the major injuries -- 16 stls, 9 blocks in 6 games. That's 2.7 stls, 1.5 blks per game in a conference finals, holmes.
> 
> Perhaps, you missed some of his other defensive exploits, like the the game winning stl in the 1987 ECF Game 5 to put the C's up 3-2 and then go on to win that finals. Or his stl to end the 1985 ECF and go to the finals. Or the fact that he had like 6 to 8 stls and some odd blocks in the 1981 ECF Gm 7, 91-90 thriller (Still the most draining, epic game I've ever witnessed). Unfortunately, I cannot find a box score of that game, but I recall Bird stealing balls like a mad man and the announcer being amazed and announcing it each time and when he got his sixth steal.
> 
> Go watch any 1986 NBA Finals Game that's on YT right now and notice how Bird always has keen defensive position on every play. I can't tell you how many times he blocked or stole the ball from Olajuwon.
> 
> And if you'll notice on that video, Bird constantly stopping Jordan in his tracks. That was the standard, though you can find a vid of Jordan dunking over older Bird after the whistle.
Click to expand...


First of all- those numbers aren't mind blowing, brah. Second of all- Bird was a defensive liability. Anyone who who knows anything about the game, takes that as fact. You saying Bird was great defensive player is one of the most outrageous sports claims I ever heard.


----------



## High_Gravity

Rocko said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go to basketball reference dot com and look it up, brah. And Bird did it in the big games too:
> 
> 1981 NBA Finals - Bird: 2.3 Stls, 0.5 Blks (Series stls leader)
> 1984 NBA Finals - Bird: 2.1 Stls, 1.1 Blks (Series stls leader)
> 1985 NBA Finals - Bird: 1.8 Stls, 0.7 Blks (C's stls leader)
> 1986 NBA Finals - Bird: 2.7 Stls, 0.3 Blks (Series stls leader)
> 1987 NBA Finals - Bird: 1.2 Stls, 1.2 Blks (C's stls leader)
> 
> It's no coincidence that the C's won the three of five finals, Bird played his best D either.
> 
> And I looked up Bird's last ECF (88) for the fun of it. His last real playoff series before the major injuries -- 16 stls, 9 blocks in 6 games. That's 2.7 stls, 1.5 blks per game in a conference finals, holmes.
> 
> Perhaps, you missed some of his other defensive exploits, like the the game winning stl in the 1987 ECF Game 5 to put the C's up 3-2 and then go on to win that finals. Or his stl to end the 1985 ECF and go to the finals. Or the fact that he had like 6 to 8 stls and some odd blocks in the 1981 ECF Gm 7, 91-90 thriller (Still the most draining, epic game I've ever witnessed). Unfortunately, I cannot find a box score of that game, but I recall Bird stealing balls like a mad man and the announcer being amazed and announcing it each time and when he got his sixth steal.
> 
> Go watch any 1986 NBA Finals Game that's on YT right now and notice how Bird always has keen defensive position on every play. I can't tell you how many times he blocked or stole the ball from Olajuwon.
> 
> And if you'll notice on that video, Bird constantly stopping Jordan in his tracks. That was the standard, though you can find a vid of Jordan dunking over older Bird after the whistle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all- those numbers aren't mind blowing, brah. Second of all- Bird was a defensive liability. Anyone who who knows anything about the game, takes that as fact. You saying Bird was great defensive player is one of the most outrageous sports claims I ever heard.
Click to expand...


I always thought Bird was a pretty good defender?


----------



## Rocko

High_Gravity said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go to basketball reference dot com and look it up, brah. And Bird did it in the big games too:
> 
> 1981 NBA Finals - Bird: 2.3 Stls, 0.5 Blks (Series stls leader)
> 1984 NBA Finals - Bird: 2.1 Stls, 1.1 Blks (Series stls leader)
> 1985 NBA Finals - Bird: 1.8 Stls, 0.7 Blks (C's stls leader)
> 1986 NBA Finals - Bird: 2.7 Stls, 0.3 Blks (Series stls leader)
> 1987 NBA Finals - Bird: 1.2 Stls, 1.2 Blks (C's stls leader)
> 
> It's no coincidence that the C's won the three of five finals, Bird played his best D either.
> 
> And I looked up Bird's last ECF (88) for the fun of it. His last real playoff series before the major injuries -- 16 stls, 9 blocks in 6 games. That's 2.7 stls, 1.5 blks per game in a conference finals, holmes.
> 
> Perhaps, you missed some of his other defensive exploits, like the the game winning stl in the 1987 ECF Game 5 to put the C's up 3-2 and then go on to win that finals. Or his stl to end the 1985 ECF and go to the finals. Or the fact that he had like 6 to 8 stls and some odd blocks in the 1981 ECF Gm 7, 91-90 thriller (Still the most draining, epic game I've ever witnessed). Unfortunately, I cannot find a box score of that game, but I recall Bird stealing balls like a mad man and the announcer being amazed and announcing it each time and when he got his sixth steal.
> 
> Go watch any 1986 NBA Finals Game that's on YT right now and notice how Bird always has keen defensive position on every play. I can't tell you how many times he blocked or stole the ball from Olajuwon.
> 
> And if you'll notice on that video, Bird constantly stopping Jordan in his tracks. That was the standard, though you can find a vid of Jordan dunking over older Bird after the whistle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First of all- those numbers aren't mind blowing, brah. Second of all- Bird was a defensive liability. Anyone who who knows anything about the game, takes that as fact. You saying Bird was great defensive player is one of the most outrageous sports claims I ever heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I always thought Bird was a pretty good defender?
Click to expand...


He could get into the passing lanes and steal the ball. That's about it. He couldn't stop anyone one on one. They didn't have advanced stats in his era, but the general consences is defense was the weakest part of his game.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Rocko said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go to basketball reference dot com and look it up, brah. And Bird did it in the big games too:
> 
> 1981 NBA Finals - Bird: 2.3 Stls, 0.5 Blks (Series stls leader)
> 1984 NBA Finals - Bird: 2.1 Stls, 1.1 Blks (Series stls leader)
> 1985 NBA Finals - Bird: 1.8 Stls, 0.7 Blks (C's stls leader)
> 1986 NBA Finals - Bird: 2.7 Stls, 0.3 Blks (Series stls leader)
> 1987 NBA Finals - Bird: 1.2 Stls, 1.2 Blks (C's stls leader)
> 
> It's no coincidence that the C's won the three of five finals, Bird played his best D either.
> 
> And I looked up Bird's last ECF (88) for the fun of it. His last real playoff series before the major injuries -- 16 stls, 9 blocks in 6 games. That's 2.7 stls, 1.5 blks per game in a conference finals, holmes.
> 
> Perhaps, you missed some of his other defensive exploits, like the the game winning stl in the 1987 ECF Game 5 to put the C's up 3-2 and then go on to win that finals. Or his stl to end the 1985 ECF and go to the finals. Or the fact that he had like 6 to 8 stls and some odd blocks in the 1981 ECF Gm 7, 91-90 thriller (Still the most draining, epic game I've ever witnessed). Unfortunately, I cannot find a box score of that game, but I recall Bird stealing balls like a mad man and the announcer being amazed and announcing it each time and when he got his sixth steal.
> 
> Go watch any 1986 NBA Finals Game that's on YT right now and notice how Bird always has keen defensive position on every play. I can't tell you how many times he blocked or stole the ball from Olajuwon.
> 
> And if you'll notice on that video, Bird constantly stopping Jordan in his tracks. That was the standard, though you can find a vid of Jordan dunking over older Bird after the whistle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all- those numbers aren't mind blowing, brah. Second of all- Bird was a defensive liability. Anyone who who knows anything about the game, takes that as fact. You saying Bird was great defensive player is one of the most outrageous sports claims I ever heard.
Click to expand...


You don't lead your team in steals in all five finals unless you are a great defender. PERIOD. And you don't lead both teams in steals in 3 of 5 Finals unless you are a great defender PERIOD. And he beat out the great DJ every time and he is regarded as amongst the best on-ball defenders of all-time.

And Bird often held people in check one on one. In fact, he did it to Michael Jordan on switches on many occasions. Some of them are right in the video if you bothered to watch it.

Did you watch the opening where Bob Knight said he had the best eye-hand coordination of anyone whoever played the game? That's a huge part of defense. And Bird often sagged off players b/c he was smart. He knew there range and he dared them to shoot their bricks so that his bigs could board the ball and they could break. He also was a chess master out there. He anticipated that the shot would not come and then he'd be thinking 2 to 3 passes ahead of where he could get a steal. 

You really think that a player gets to 24th all-time in stls per game (at the time of that video) w/o being a great defender? Seriously?

2.7 stls, 1.5 blks in a conference finals, "mind blowing?" - I wouldn't go that far. But when Lebron puts up numbers like that in a series, you can be sure the media will be slobbering all over him for it.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Rocko said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> First of all- those numbers aren't mind blowing, brah. Second of all- Bird was a defensive liability. Anyone who who knows anything about the game, takes that as fact. You saying Bird was great defensive player is one of the most outrageous sports claims I ever heard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always thought Bird was a pretty good defender?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He could get into the passing lanes and steal the ball. That's about it. He couldn't stop anyone one on one. They didn't have advanced stats in his era, but the general consences is defense was the weakest part of his game.
Click to expand...


Mmm. I don't know if it's a big deal that the general consensus is defense is the weakest part of his game, when Bird's one of the best shooter/scorer, passer, rebounder, money players of all-time. What's left?

And I wouldn't minimize the ability to get into a passing lane. If the other team is worried about lingering defenders disrupting their rhythm, that forces players to play hero ball, which is a huge boost for team defense.

Also, at the time of the vid, Bird was 24th all time in stls per game. He is currently 30th. You don't tend to be that high on the list if you're not a great defender.

His 1.73 stls per game ranks him tied with LBJ. And we'll see if Lebron keeps that average that high when he's playing with a bad back and two repaired achilles heels.

Also, bare in mind that Bird was a power forward / small forward. (Realistically a power forward playing small forward to accommodate McHale/Maxwell). How many 6'9" forwards can you think of that hat great lateral quickness? I can't think of one off the top of my head. So I think your point is a bit misleading. Other than that, yea perhaps Bird was arguably sub par on ball defender (on the perimeter). But overall, he was a great defender nonetheless.


----------



## Rocko

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go to basketball reference dot com and look it up, brah. And Bird did it in the big games too:
> 
> 1981 NBA Finals - Bird: 2.3 Stls, 0.5 Blks (Series stls leader)
> 1984 NBA Finals - Bird: 2.1 Stls, 1.1 Blks (Series stls leader)
> 1985 NBA Finals - Bird: 1.8 Stls, 0.7 Blks (C's stls leader)
> 1986 NBA Finals - Bird: 2.7 Stls, 0.3 Blks (Series stls leader)
> 1987 NBA Finals - Bird: 1.2 Stls, 1.2 Blks (C's stls leader)
> 
> It's no coincidence that the C's won the three of five finals, Bird played his best D either.
> 
> And I looked up Bird's last ECF (88) for the fun of it. His last real playoff series before the major injuries -- 16 stls, 9 blocks in 6 games. That's 2.7 stls, 1.5 blks per game in a conference finals, holmes.
> 
> Perhaps, you missed some of his other defensive exploits, like the the game winning stl in the 1987 ECF Game 5 to put the C's up 3-2 and then go on to win that finals. Or his stl to end the 1985 ECF and go to the finals. Or the fact that he had like 6 to 8 stls and some odd blocks in the 1981 ECF Gm 7, 91-90 thriller (Still the most draining, epic game I've ever witnessed). Unfortunately, I cannot find a box score of that game, but I recall Bird stealing balls like a mad man and the announcer being amazed and announcing it each time and when he got his sixth steal.
> 
> Go watch any 1986 NBA Finals Game that's on YT right now and notice how Bird always has keen defensive position on every play. I can't tell you how many times he blocked or stole the ball from Olajuwon.
> 
> And if you'll notice on that video, Bird constantly stopping Jordan in his tracks. That was the standard, though you can find a vid of Jordan dunking over older Bird after the whistle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First of all- those numbers aren't mind blowing, brah. Second of all- Bird was a defensive liability. Anyone who who knows anything about the game, takes that as fact. You saying Bird was great defensive player is one of the most outrageous sports claims I ever heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't lead your team in steals in all five finals unless you are a great defender. PERIOD. And you don't lead both teams in steals in 3 of 5 Finals unless you are a great defender PERIOD. And he beat out the great DJ every time and he is regarded as amongst the best on-ball defenders of all-time.
> 
> And Bird often held people in check one on one. In fact, he did it to Michael Jordan on switches on many occasions. Some of them are right in the video if you bothered to watch it.
> 
> Did you watch the opening where Bob Knight said he had the best eye-hand coordination of anyone whoever played the game? That's a huge part of defense. And Bird often sagged off players b/c he was smart. He knew there range and he dared them to shoot their bricks so that his bigs could board the ball and they could break. He also was a chess master out there. He anticipated that the shot would not come and then he'd be thinking 2 to 3 passes ahead of where he could get a steal.
> 
> You really think that a player gets to 24th all-time in stls per game (at the time of that video) w/o being a great defender? Seriously?
> 
> 2.7 stls, 1.5 blks in a conference finals, "mind blowing?" - I wouldn't go that far. But when Lebron puts up numbers like that in a series, you can be sure the media will be slobbering all over him for it.
Click to expand...


I stopped reading at Bird is considered one of the best on ball defenders of all time. You really don't know the game. Get off Bird's dick.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Rocko said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> First of all- those numbers aren't mind blowing, brah. Second of all- Bird was a defensive liability. Anyone who who knows anything about the game, takes that as fact. You saying Bird was great defensive player is one of the most outrageous sports claims I ever heard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't lead your team in steals in all five finals unless you are a great defender. PERIOD. And you don't lead both teams in steals in 3 of 5 Finals unless you are a great defender PERIOD. And he beat out the great DJ every time and he is regarded as amongst the best on-ball defenders of all-time.
> 
> And Bird often held people in check one on one. In fact, he did it to Michael Jordan on switches on many occasions. Some of them are right in the video if you bothered to watch it.
> 
> Did you watch the opening where Bob Knight said he had the best eye-hand coordination of anyone whoever played the game? That's a huge part of defense. And Bird often sagged off players b/c he was smart. He knew there range and he dared them to shoot their bricks so that his bigs could board the ball and they could break. He also was a chess master out there. He anticipated that the shot would not come and then he'd be thinking 2 to 3 passes ahead of where he could get a steal.
> 
> You really think that a player gets to 24th all-time in stls per game (at the time of that video) w/o being a great defender? Seriously?
> 
> 2.7 stls, 1.5 blks in a conference finals, "mind blowing?" - I wouldn't go that far. But when Lebron puts up numbers like that in a series, you can be sure the media will be slobbering all over him for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I stopped reading at Bird is considered one of the best on ball defenders of all time. You really don't know the game. Get off Bird's dick.
Click to expand...


You got schooled chump. That's why you only have kindergarten comebacks.


----------



## Rocko

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't lead your team in steals in all five finals unless you are a great defender. PERIOD. And you don't lead both teams in steals in 3 of 5 Finals unless you are a great defender PERIOD. And he beat out the great DJ every time and he is regarded as amongst the best on-ball defenders of all-time.
> 
> And Bird often held people in check one on one. In fact, he did it to Michael Jordan on switches on many occasions. Some of them are right in the video if you bothered to watch it.
> 
> Did you watch the opening where Bob Knight said he had the best eye-hand coordination of anyone whoever played the game? That's a huge part of defense. And Bird often sagged off players b/c he was smart. He knew there range and he dared them to shoot their bricks so that his bigs could board the ball and they could break. He also was a chess master out there. He anticipated that the shot would not come and then he'd be thinking 2 to 3 passes ahead of where he could get a steal.
> 
> You really think that a player gets to 24th all-time in stls per game (at the time of that video) w/o being a great defender? Seriously?
> 
> 2.7 stls, 1.5 blks in a conference finals, "mind blowing?" - I wouldn't go that far. But when Lebron puts up numbers like that in a series, you can be sure the media will be slobbering all over him for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stopped reading at Bird is considered one of the best on ball defenders of all time. You really don't know the game. Get off Bird's dick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You got schooled chump. That's why you only have kindergarten comebacks.
Click to expand...


Schooled? Your ridiculosness has been called out. Here's the inconveniet truth- Bird couldn't stop anyone one on one. Furthermore I'm not going to discuss this with you anymore because you obviously lack a fundemental base of knowledge required for this conversation and you have an extreme bias in favor of your favorite player.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Rocko said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stopped reading at Bird is considered one of the best on ball defenders of all time. You really don't know the game. Get off Bird's dick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got schooled chump. That's why you only have kindergarten comebacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Schooled? Your ridiculosness has been called out. Here's the inconveniet truth- Bird couldn't stop anyone one on one. Furthermore I'm not going to discuss this with you anymore because you obviously lack a fundemental base of knowledge required for this conversation and you have an extreme bias in favor of your favorite player.
Click to expand...


I'd much rather have a so-called extreme bias than the complete denial of reality that you have. You're only making yourself look foolish and childish for that matter.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> Looks like Kobe is out indefinently, thats not a good look for the Lakers.



A few points:

1. It looked especially bad on the one replay.
2. He was walking normal w/o a limp shortly after. It's not too bad if you can do that. However, that doesn't mean that it won't stiffen and get worse. 
3. I would think he could play the next game at 85-90 percent if he wanted to. 
4. He was holding the high ankle. Regardless of whether the sprain is that bad, those are bad b/c they linger. I would halfway expect for it to bother him for the rest of the season, though not necessarily in games.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

BTW - Watch that rip of Drexler at 1:54, one v one in the open court and then tell me that Bird couldn't hang on-ball. Few players could ever pull off a steal like that.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ULvo7__wwBU]Larry Bird the best ever - YouTube[/ame]

Also, defensive rebounding is a defensive stat. Bird averaged more defensive rebounds per game than both McHale and Parish. And his 8.0 career average would put him tied for 4th with rebounders for this season. And the 8.6 he had his final season (when he had less mobility to steal, so he got on the glass), that would put him ranked 2nd for this season.

You know DICK ROCKO. You're the one with the extreme bias and if you played that BS card before when getting owned.

Bird is 23rd all-time in d-rebs; in between David Robinson and Ben Wallace and not that far behind Dennis Rodman.

Bird was the top d-reb leader in the 81,84,87 playoffs.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

*Continuing with the Rocko knows DICK theme:*

Bird led the league with 54 steals during his 1984 championship run. That is the second most in history and has not been matched or beaten since 1988.

Jordan's best playoff run in steals? 44. Pippen's best playoff run in steals? 47. 

How many did LBJ have during his first championship run in 07? 34

How many did Rondo have during the C's 08 championship run in 08? 38

How about the allegedly great defender, Kobe Bryant's best stls run during the Lakers first championship, 00? 32

How about we go with a deep track for real basketball fans. Derrick Harper was one of the best on ball defenders I've ever seen. His prime was Dallas, but in NY in 94 he led the playoffs with how much? 42

How about 97 when the two great defenders, Olajuwon and Stockton tied? A poultry 33.

Wow. If Bird is not a great defender, how come nobody is bothering to match his numbers? Surely, coaches must not think highly of steals.


----------



## Rocko

TheGreatGatsby said:


> *Continuing with the Rocko knows DICK theme:*
> 
> Bird led the league with 54 steals during his 1984 championship run. That is the second most in history and has not been matched or beaten since 1988.
> 
> Jordan's best playoff run in steals? 44. Pippen's best playoff run in steals? 47.
> 
> How many did LBJ have during his first championship run in 07? 34
> 
> How many did Rondo have during the C's 08 championship run in 08? 38
> 
> How about the allegedly great defender, Kobe Bryant's best stls run during the Lakers first championship, 00? 32
> 
> How about we go with a deep track for real basketball fans. Derrick Harper was one of the best on ball defenders I've ever seen. His prime was Dallas, but in NY in 94 he led the playoffs with how much? 42
> 
> How about 97 when the two great defenders, Olajuwon and Stockton tied? A poultry 33.
> 
> Wow. If Bird is not a great defender, how come nobody is bothering to match his numbers? Surely, coaches must not think highly of steals.



You act like steals is the number one indicator for how good a defender one is. Bird may have got a few steal because he got in the passing lanes once and a while, but he couldn't constantly stay in front of his man. Overall he lacked the quickness to guard anyone on the perimeter and wasn't a super strong guy in the post either. It's a widely known fact that Bird was a sub par defender. There's no honest and reasonable rationalization of Bird being a great defender. Cut the bullshit.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Rocko said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Continuing with the Rocko knows DICK theme:*
> 
> Bird led the league with 54 steals during his 1984 championship run. That is the second most in history and has not been matched or beaten since 1988.
> 
> Jordan's best playoff run in steals? 44. Pippen's best playoff run in steals? 47.
> 
> How many did LBJ have during his first championship run in 07? 34
> 
> How many did Rondo have during the C's 08 championship run in 08? 38
> 
> How about the allegedly great defender, Kobe Bryant's best stls run during the Lakers first championship, 00? 32
> 
> How about we go with a deep track for real basketball fans. Derrick Harper was one of the best on ball defenders I've ever seen. His prime was Dallas, but in NY in 94 he led the playoffs with how much? 42
> 
> How about 97 when the two great defenders, Olajuwon and Stockton tied? A poultry 33.
> 
> Wow. If Bird is not a great defender, how come nobody is bothering to match his numbers? Surely, coaches must not think highly of steals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You act like steals is the number one indicator for how good a defender one is. Bird may have got a few steal because he got in the passing lanes once and a while, but he couldn't constantly stay in front of his man. Overall he lacked the quickness to guard anyone on the perimeter and wasn't a super strong guy in the post either. It's a widely known fact that Bird was a sub par defender. There's no honest and reasonable rationalization of Bird being a great defender. Cut the bullshit.
Click to expand...


You're the one that's full of shit. Bird actually did constantly keep his man in front of him. It was actually pretty rare for an offensive player to take it all the way to the hole on him. Yes, he did tend to sag against players; but he would do that against slow or fast players as long as they were out of their shooting range. That was playing to his strengths? You're gonna penalize him for playing to his strengths? And yes stls and defensive rebound are two of the three main defensive stats and I've shown you how he unequivocally dominated them. You don't dominate those stats without being three things:

1. Quick (either with feet or hands or both).
2. Tough
3. Smart/Savvy

And in Bird's case, his insane eye-hand coordination made him just that much more dominant. There are plenty of players who can swipe a ball or stay in front of their man. But they don't have the instinct and the coordination to pick the ball and control it cleanly. It's more of a crap shoot. With Bird, it was a science and an art. And going back to the passing lanes, yes he was the best at playing the passing lanes. So b/c he wasn't a lock-down one v one defender on the perimeter against guards then that means he wasn't a great defender? How much bull shit is that? That's like me saying that Gary Payton's not a great defender b/c he couldn't guard Shaq one on one in the post. It's total fucking nonsense.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Kobe is out indefinently, thats not a good look for the Lakers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few points:
> 
> 1. It looked especially bad on the one replay.
> 2. He was walking normal w/o a limp shortly after. It's not too bad if you can do that. However, that doesn't mean that it won't stiffen and get worse.
> 3. I would think he could play the next game at 85-90 percent if he wanted to.
> 4. He was holding the high ankle. Regardless of whether the sprain is that bad, those are bad b/c they linger. I would halfway expect for it to bother him for the rest of the season, though not necessarily in games.
Click to expand...


The Lakers don't really have the luxury to rest him that long either, if they lose a few games they can be right out of the playoff picture.


----------



## Rocko

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Continuing with the Rocko knows DICK theme:*
> 
> Bird led the league with 54 steals during his 1984 championship run. That is the second most in history and has not been matched or beaten since 1988.
> 
> Jordan's best playoff run in steals? 44. Pippen's best playoff run in steals? 47.
> 
> How many did LBJ have during his first championship run in 07? 34
> 
> How many did Rondo have during the C's 08 championship run in 08? 38
> 
> How about the allegedly great defender, Kobe Bryant's best stls run during the Lakers first championship, 00? 32
> 
> How about we go with a deep track for real basketball fans. Derrick Harper was one of the best on ball defenders I've ever seen. His prime was Dallas, but in NY in 94 he led the playoffs with how much? 42
> 
> How about 97 when the two great defenders, Olajuwon and Stockton tied? A poultry 33.
> 
> Wow. If Bird is not a great defender, how come nobody is bothering to match his numbers? Surely, coaches must not think highly of steals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You act like steals is the number one indicator for how good a defender one is. Bird may have got a few steal because he got in the passing lanes once and a while, but he couldn't constantly stay in front of his man. Overall he lacked the quickness to guard anyone on the perimeter and wasn't a super strong guy in the post either. It's a widely known fact that Bird was a sub par defender. There's no honest and reasonable rationalization of Bird being a great defender. Cut the bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the one that's full of shit. Bird actually did constantly keep his man in front of him. It was actually pretty rare for an offensive player to take it all the way to the hole on him. Yes, he did tend to sag against players; but he would do that against slow or fast players as long as they were out of their shooting range. That was playing to his strengths? You're gonna penalize him for playing to his strengths? And yes stls and defensive rebound are two of the three main defensive stats and I've shown you how he unequivocally dominated them. You don't dominate those stats without being three things:
> 
> 1. Quick (either with feet or hands or both).
> 2. Tough
> 3. Smart/Savvy
> 
> And in Bird's case, his insane eye-hand coordination made him just that much more dominant. There are plenty of players who can swipe a ball or stay in front of their man. But they don't have the instinct and the coordination to pick the ball and control it cleanly. It's more of a crap shoot. With Bird, it was a science and an art. And going back to the passing lanes, yes he was the best at playing the passing lanes. So b/c he wasn't a lock-down one v one defender on the perimeter against guards then that means he wasn't a great defender? How much bull shit is that? That's like me saying that Gary Payton's not a great defender b/c he couldn't guard Shaq one on one in the post. It's total fucking nonsense.
Click to expand...


Who said anything about Bird not being able to guard guards? Of course he couldn't guard guards on the perimeter, he couldn't guard anyone on the perimeter. Lol at your entire post BTW.Bird had it down to a science. lmao that's rich!


----------



## High_Gravity

Boston Celtics 'not impressed' by Miami Heat's lengthy streak - ESPN Boston

Uh oh, Miami is going to be pissed when we play them Monday.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Rocko said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> You act like steals is the number one indicator for how good a defender one is. Bird may have got a few steal because he got in the passing lanes once and a while, but he couldn't constantly stay in front of his man. Overall he lacked the quickness to guard anyone on the perimeter and wasn't a super strong guy in the post either. It's a widely known fact that Bird was a sub par defender. There's no honest and reasonable rationalization of Bird being a great defender. Cut the bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one that's full of shit. Bird actually did constantly keep his man in front of him. It was actually pretty rare for an offensive player to take it all the way to the hole on him. Yes, he did tend to sag against players; but he would do that against slow or fast players as long as they were out of their shooting range. That was playing to his strengths? You're gonna penalize him for playing to his strengths? And yes stls and defensive rebound are two of the three main defensive stats and I've shown you how he unequivocally dominated them. You don't dominate those stats without being three things:
> 
> 1. Quick (either with feet or hands or both).
> 2. Tough
> 3. Smart/Savvy
> 
> And in Bird's case, his insane eye-hand coordination made him just that much more dominant. There are plenty of players who can swipe a ball or stay in front of their man. But they don't have the instinct and the coordination to pick the ball and control it cleanly. It's more of a crap shoot. With Bird, it was a science and an art. And going back to the passing lanes, yes he was the best at playing the passing lanes. So b/c he wasn't a lock-down one v one defender on the perimeter against guards then that means he wasn't a great defender? How much bull shit is that? That's like me saying that Gary Payton's not a great defender b/c he couldn't guard Shaq one on one in the post. It's total fucking nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who said anything about Bird not being able to guard guards? Of course he couldn't guard guards on the perimeter, he couldn't guard anyone on the perimeter. Lol at your entire post BTW.Bird had it down to a science. lmao that's rich!
Click to expand...


It's sad how I come at you with points and you come back at me with nonsense. Bird dominated 2 of 3 defensive stats and was decent in the third. You don't have an argument against that b/c you would rather rely on urban myths. That's not rich. That's poor. A very poor showing on your part. You're just not in my league when it comes to basketball analysis. That's cool though.

BTW - who are these people that are allegedly driving by Bird all the time? B/C the infamous game where Bird and DJ fought; Bird was 17-23 with 42 pts in the 3rd and Doctor J was at 6 points on 3-13 shooting. It seems like to me that he'd have had a much better scoring line if Bird couldn't guard his man on the perimeter? Yea, you just want to rely on your urban myths instead of looking at reality for what it is. At that time, Bird was mocking Doctor J, yelling 42-6. It doesn't seem to me like he'd be talking that kind of trash if he thought the other guy was gonna drive on him at will. I know when I play pick-up games, I don't trash talk if I can't back it up. I wonder if you even play basketball to believe in such urban myths.


----------



## Rocko

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one that's full of shit. Bird actually did constantly keep his man in front of him. It was actually pretty rare for an offensive player to take it all the way to the hole on him. Yes, he did tend to sag against players; but he would do that against slow or fast players as long as they were out of their shooting range. That was playing to his strengths? You're gonna penalize him for playing to his strengths? And yes stls and defensive rebound are two of the three main defensive stats and I've shown you how he unequivocally dominated them. You don't dominate those stats without being three things:
> 
> 1. Quick (either with feet or hands or both).
> 2. Tough
> 3. Smart/Savvy
> 
> And in Bird's case, his insane eye-hand coordination made him just that much more dominant. There are plenty of players who can swipe a ball or stay in front of their man. But they don't have the instinct and the coordination to pick the ball and control it cleanly. It's more of a crap shoot. With Bird, it was a science and an art. And going back to the passing lanes, yes he was the best at playing the passing lanes. So b/c he wasn't a lock-down one v one defender on the perimeter against guards then that means he wasn't a great defender? How much bull shit is that? That's like me saying that Gary Payton's not a great defender b/c he couldn't guard Shaq one on one in the post. It's total fucking nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who said anything about Bird not being able to guard guards? Of course he couldn't guard guards on the perimeter, he couldn't guard anyone on the perimeter. Lol at your entire post BTW.Bird had it down to a science. lmao that's rich!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's sad how I come at you with points and you come back at me with nonsense. Bird dominated 2 of 3 defensive stats and was decent in the third. You don't have an argument against that b/c you would rather rely on urban myths. That's not rich. That's poor. A very poor showing on your part. You're just not in my league when it comes to basketball analysis. That's cool though.
> 
> BTW - who are these people that are allegedly driving by Bird all the time? B/C the infamous game where Bird and DJ fought; Bird was 17-23 with 42 pts in the 3rd and Doctor J was at 6 points on 3-13 shooting. It seems like to me that he'd have had a much better scoring line if Bird couldn't guard his man on the perimeter? Yea, you just want to rely on your urban myths instead of looking at reality for what it is. At that time, Bird was mocking Doctor J, yelling 42-6. It doesn't seem to me like he'd be talking that kind of trash if he thought the other guy was gonna drive on him at will. I know when I play pick-up games, I don't trash talk if I can't back it up. I wonder if you even play basketball to believe in such urban myths.
Click to expand...


What 2 stats did he " dominate"? The only reason he got a lot of steals was he gambled a lot in the passing lanes. It wasn't because he was fast. If they kept advanced stats in those days there would be undeniable proof he couln't play d. I find it funny how you're trying to rationalize something even you aren't stupid enough to believe. You're just a Larry Bird fanboy and like a child you're trying to say he's the best. Carry on lol.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Rocko said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who said anything about Bird not being able to guard guards? Of course he couldn't guard guards on the perimeter, he couldn't guard anyone on the perimeter. Lol at your entire post BTW.Bird had it down to a science. lmao that's rich!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's sad how I come at you with points and you come back at me with nonsense. Bird dominated 2 of 3 defensive stats and was decent in the third. You don't have an argument against that b/c you would rather rely on urban myths. That's not rich. That's poor. A very poor showing on your part. You're just not in my league when it comes to basketball analysis. That's cool though.
> 
> BTW - who are these people that are allegedly driving by Bird all the time? B/C the infamous game where Bird and DJ fought; Bird was 17-23 with 42 pts in the 3rd and Doctor J was at 6 points on 3-13 shooting. It seems like to me that he'd have had a much better scoring line if Bird couldn't guard his man on the perimeter? Yea, you just want to rely on your urban myths instead of looking at reality for what it is. At that time, Bird was mocking Doctor J, yelling 42-6. It doesn't seem to me like he'd be talking that kind of trash if he thought the other guy was gonna drive on him at will. I know when I play pick-up games, I don't trash talk if I can't back it up. I wonder if you even play basketball to believe in such urban myths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What 2 stats did he " dominate"? The only reason he got a lot of steals was he gambled a lot in the passing lanes. It wasn't because he was fast. If they kept advanced stats in those days there would be undeniable proof he couln't play d. I find it funny how you're trying to rationalize something even you aren't stupid enough to believe. You're just a Larry Bird fanboy and like a child you're trying to say he's the best. Carry on lol.
Click to expand...


That's convenient how you skipped over how Doctor J scored 6 on 3-13 shooting to Bird's 42 on 17-23 shooting. How could a great player like Doctor J get his ass so thorougly whooped if Bird was such a horrible defender that was constantly getting blown by? You don't have an answer b/c like an idiot, you ignore data in favor of urban myths.

And I've shown you how Bird dominated steals and defensive rebounds. Are you that stupid that you have to ask? Apparently, you are. I went over that in pretty extensive detail.

And I'm not rationalizing anything btw. I'm accepting reality while you hold to your urban myths and ignore the data and your eye balls.

Gambling is loaded word. Bird played the angles and had the best eye hand coordination to constantly rip people. He played smart and that's why he dominated w/o having to be the fastest player on the court.

I'm still waiting for you to give me some sort of data or real evidence that Bird was not a great defender. You've given me innuendo at best so far.


----------



## Rocko

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's sad how I come at you with points and you come back at me with nonsense. Bird dominated 2 of 3 defensive stats and was decent in the third. You don't have an argument against that b/c you would rather rely on urban myths. That's not rich. That's poor. A very poor showing on your part. You're just not in my league when it comes to basketball analysis. That's cool though.
> 
> BTW - who are these people that are allegedly driving by Bird all the time? B/C the infamous game where Bird and DJ fought; Bird was 17-23 with 42 pts in the 3rd and Doctor J was at 6 points on 3-13 shooting. It seems like to me that he'd have had a much better scoring line if Bird couldn't guard his man on the perimeter? Yea, you just want to rely on your urban myths instead of looking at reality for what it is. At that time, Bird was mocking Doctor J, yelling 42-6. It doesn't seem to me like he'd be talking that kind of trash if he thought the other guy was gonna drive on him at will. I know when I play pick-up games, I don't trash talk if I can't back it up. I wonder if you even play basketball to believe in such urban myths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What 2 stats did he " dominate"? The only reason he got a lot of steals was he gambled a lot in the passing lanes. It wasn't because he was fast. If they kept advanced stats in those days there would be undeniable proof he couln't play d. I find it funny how you're trying to rationalize something even you aren't stupid enough to believe. You're just a Larry Bird fanboy and like a child you're trying to say he's the best. Carry on lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's convenient how you skipped over how Doctor J scored 6 on 3-13 shooting to Bird's 42 on 17-23 shooting. How could a great player like Doctor J get his ass so thorougly whooped if Bird was such a horrible defender that was constantly getting blown by? You don't have an answer b/c like an idiot, you ignore data in favor of urban myths.
> 
> And I've shown you how Bird dominated steals and defensive rebounds. Are you that stupid that you have to ask? Apparently, you are. I went over that in pretty extensive detail.
> 
> And I'm not rationalizing anything btw. I'm accepting reality while you hold to your urban myths and ignore the data and your eye balls.
> 
> Gambling is loaded word. Bird played the angles and had the best eye hand coordination to constantly rip people. He played smart and that's why he dominated w/o having to be the fastest player on the court.
> 
> I'm still waiting for you to give me some sort of data or real evidence that Bird was not a great defender. You've given me innuendo at best so far.
Click to expand...


I didn't even read half the retarded drivel you posted about Bird's D because I know it's all bullshit. Who cares about what he did against Dr. J in one game? He probably didn't even guard Dr. J. Defensive rebounds!?!?!? Maybe you are that stupid. If defensive rebounding means good defense then David Lee, Kevin Love, and Zach Randolph are all great defenders LMAO. I told you they didn't keep advanced stats is his day so the statistical evidence is limited. What evidence have you presented? 9 blocks in 6 games? You keep regurgitating the same meeningless shit over and over, followed by stupid cliches. Anyone with half a brain can see right through you arguments.  Don't think for a second you've made any good points in this discussion,  because you haven't.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Rocko said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> What 2 stats did he " dominate"? The only reason he got a lot of steals was he gambled a lot in the passing lanes. It wasn't because he was fast. If they kept advanced stats in those days there would be undeniable proof he couln't play d. I find it funny how you're trying to rationalize something even you aren't stupid enough to believe. You're just a Larry Bird fanboy and like a child you're trying to say he's the best. Carry on lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's convenient how you skipped over how Doctor J scored 6 on 3-13 shooting to Bird's 42 on 17-23 shooting. How could a great player like Doctor J get his ass so thorougly whooped if Bird was such a horrible defender that was constantly getting blown by? You don't have an answer b/c like an idiot, you ignore data in favor of urban myths.
> 
> And I've shown you how Bird dominated steals and defensive rebounds. Are you that stupid that you have to ask? Apparently, you are. I went over that in pretty extensive detail.
> 
> And I'm not rationalizing anything btw. I'm accepting reality while you hold to your urban myths and ignore the data and your eye balls.
> 
> Gambling is loaded word. Bird played the angles and had the best eye hand coordination to constantly rip people. He played smart and that's why he dominated w/o having to be the fastest player on the court.
> 
> I'm still waiting for you to give me some sort of data or real evidence that Bird was not a great defender. You've given me innuendo at best so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't even read half the retarded drivel you posted about Bird's D because I know it's all bullshit. Who cares about what he did against Dr. J in one game? He probably didn't even guard Dr. J. Defensive rebounds!?!?!? Maybe you are that stupid. If defensive rebounding means good defense then David Lee, Kevin Love, and Zach Randolph are all great defenders LMAO. I told you they didn't keep advanced stats is his day so the statistical evidence is limited. What evidence have you presented? 9 blocks in 6 games? You keep regurgitating the same meeningless shit over and over, followed by stupid cliches. Anyone with half a brain can see right through you arguments.  Don't think for a second you've made any good points in this discussion,  because you haven't.
Click to expand...


That was my point is that you don't bother to read shit b/c you'd rather be ignorant and make half ass arugments. And let me emphasize the word, ass.

And yes, Bird did guard Dr. J in that game and McHale guarded Barkley. 

I've given you mounds of evidence, way to cherry pick one isolated stat (9 blks in 6 games) and pretend that is the crux of my argument. Are you seriously that retarded? B/C anybody who is college educated could spot that fallacy a mile away.

And I've made mounds of good points. You've relied on urban myths. And I'd like an answer to the question, do you even play ball? B/C you clearly don't get that you don't talk trash if you're not able to back it up on both ends of the court. And Bird was was a notorious trash talker.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

And again, going back to another point you conveniently ignored. How come only one player has matched or surpassed Bird's 84 playoff record of 54 steals? That was back when first round series were 3 games too btw. You just don't know dick dude. You want to rely on urban myths.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

If Kevin Love dominated stls like Bird did or blocks like Olajuwon, I'd call him a great defender. He is most certainly a solid defender and a plus on defense for his dominance of the boards.


----------



## Rocko

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's convenient how you skipped over how Doctor J scored 6 on 3-13 shooting to Bird's 42 on 17-23 shooting. How could a great player like Doctor J get his ass so thorougly whooped if Bird was such a horrible defender that was constantly getting blown by? You don't have an answer b/c like an idiot, you ignore data in favor of urban myths.
> 
> And I've shown you how Bird dominated steals and defensive rebounds. Are you that stupid that you have to ask? Apparently, you are. I went over that in pretty extensive detail.
> 
> And I'm not rationalizing anything btw. I'm accepting reality while you hold to your urban myths and ignore the data and your eye balls.
> 
> Gambling is loaded word. Bird played the angles and had the best eye hand coordination to constantly rip people. He played smart and that's why he dominated w/o having to be the fastest player on the court.
> 
> I'm still waiting for you to give me some sort of data or real evidence that Bird was not a great defender. You've given me innuendo at best so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't even read half the retarded drivel you posted about Bird's D because I know it's all bullshit. Who cares about what he did against Dr. J in one game? He probably didn't even guard Dr. J. Defensive rebounds!?!?!? Maybe you are that stupid. If defensive rebounding means good defense then David Lee, Kevin Love, and Zach Randolph are all great defenders LMAO. I told you they didn't keep advanced stats is his day so the statistical evidence is limited. What evidence have you presented? 9 blocks in 6 games? You keep regurgitating the same meeningless shit over and over, followed by stupid cliches. Anyone with half a brain can see right through you arguments.  Don't think for a second you've made any good points in this discussion,  because you haven't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was my point is that you don't bother to read shit b/c you'd rather be ignorant and make half ass arugments. And let me emphasize the word, ass.
> 
> And yes, Bird did guard Dr. J in that game and McHale guarded Barkley.
> 
> I've given you mounds of evidence, way to cherry pick one isolated stat (9 blks in 6 games) and pretend that is the crux of my argument. Are you seriously that retarded? B/C anybody who is college educated could spot that fallacy a mile away.
> 
> And I've made mounds of good points. You've relied on urban myths. And I'd like an answer to the question, do you even play ball? B/C you clearly don't get that you don't talk trash if you're not able to back it up on both ends of the court. And Bird was was a notorious trash talker.
Click to expand...


Of course I played ball. So, now Bird was a great defender because he talked trash?? Get the fuck out of here.


----------



## Rocko

TheGreatGatsby said:


> And again, going back to another point you conveniently ignored. How come only one player has matched or surpassed Bird's 84 playoff record of 54 steals? That was back when first round series were 3 games too btw. You just don't know dick dude. You want to rely on urban myths.



Is it possible to have a lot of steals and still be a bad defender?


----------



## Rocko

TheGreatGatsby said:


> If Kevin Love dominated stls like Bird did or blocks like Olajuwon, I'd call him a great defender. He is most certainly a solid defender and a plus on defense for his dominance of the boards.



More proof you don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Rocko said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't even read half the retarded drivel you posted about Bird's D because I know it's all bullshit. Who cares about what he did against Dr. J in one game? He probably didn't even guard Dr. J. Defensive rebounds!?!?!? Maybe you are that stupid. If defensive rebounding means good defense then David Lee, Kevin Love, and Zach Randolph are all great defenders LMAO. I told you they didn't keep advanced stats is his day so the statistical evidence is limited. What evidence have you presented? 9 blocks in 6 games? You keep regurgitating the same meeningless shit over and over, followed by stupid cliches. Anyone with half a brain can see right through you arguments.  Don't think for a second you've made any good points in this discussion,  because you haven't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was my point is that you don't bother to read shit b/c you'd rather be ignorant and make half ass arugments. And let me emphasize the word, ass.
> 
> And yes, Bird did guard Dr. J in that game and McHale guarded Barkley.
> 
> I've given you mounds of evidence, way to cherry pick one isolated stat (9 blks in 6 games) and pretend that is the crux of my argument. Are you seriously that retarded? B/C anybody who is college educated could spot that fallacy a mile away.
> 
> And I've made mounds of good points. You've relied on urban myths. And I'd like an answer to the question, do you even play ball? B/C you clearly don't get that you don't talk trash if you're not able to back it up on both ends of the court. And Bird was was a notorious trash talker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course I played ball. So, now Bird was a great defender because he talked trash?? Get the fuck out of here.
Click to expand...


He's not a great defender b/c he talks trash. But if he was the total shitty defender you pretend he was, he wouldn't be talking trash while schooling Dr. J 42-6. So you get the fuck out of here. And again, I've shown you that Bird was continually top 2 of 3 main defensive stats consistently for a freaking decade dude. You've tried to refute that with alleged advanced defensive stats, whatever the fuck that's supposed to be about, I'm not even sure you know.

Also, I would doubt if anyone else in the modern era (stat keeping era) has led his team in stls in all 5 finals.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Rocko said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Kevin Love dominated stls like Bird did or blocks like Olajuwon, I'd call him a great defender. He is most certainly a solid defender and a plus on defense for his dominance of the boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More proof you don't know what you're talking about.
Click to expand...


More proof that you don't know the fuck what you're talking about. A defensive rebound is generally just as important as a steal b/c it's one less shot for the opponent either way. Find me a coach that says 10.4 defensive rebounds per game doesn't make a guy a solid defender and I'll show you a guy who won't be coaching in the league very long. Again, your lack of understanding of the game is STAGGERING.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Rocko said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> And again, going back to another point you conveniently ignored. How come only one player has matched or surpassed Bird's 84 playoff record of 54 steals? That was back when first round series were 3 games too btw. You just don't know dick dude. You want to rely on urban myths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible to have a lot of steals and still be a bad defender?
Click to expand...


Yes. But I've never refuted you on that basis.


----------



## Rocko

Rocko said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Kevin Love dominated stls like Bird did or blocks like Olajuwon, I'd call him a great defender. He is most certainly a solid defender and a plus on defense for his dominance of the boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More proof you don't know what you're talking about.
Click to expand...


Kevin Love has a career defensive rating of 107. That means for every 100 possessions against his defense, an average of 107 points are scored. He is atrocious on defense.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Rocko said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Kevin Love dominated stls like Bird did or blocks like Olajuwon, I'd call him a great defender. He is most certainly a solid defender and a plus on defense for his dominance of the boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More proof you don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kevin Love has a career defensive rating of 107. That means for every 100 possessions against his defense, an average of 107 points are scored. He is atrocious on defense.
Click to expand...


I put limited stock in those new age stats. They easily make good defenders look bad and good defenders look bad.


----------



## Rocko

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> And again, going back to another point you conveniently ignored. How come only one player has matched or surpassed Bird's 84 playoff record of 54 steals? That was back when first round series were 3 games too btw. You just don't know dick dude. You want to rely on urban myths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible to have a lot of steals and still be a bad defender?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. But I've never refuted you on that basis.
Click to expand...


So, we're in agreement on that. I contend that even though Bird got some steals, he was a bad defender. To play defense you have to be able to move your feet quickly. Bird couldn't do that. Fact.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> And again, going back to another point you conveniently ignored. How come only one player has matched or surpassed Bird's 84 playoff record of 54 steals? That was back when first round series were 3 games too btw. You just don't know dick dude. You want to rely on urban myths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible to have a lot of steals and still be a bad defender?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. But I've never refuted you on that basis.
Click to expand...


Allen Iverson had a very bad gamble percentage while leading the league in steals. Teams often got open shots. The defense when Jordan was gone was much improved. That doesn't mean that Jordan wasn't capable of playing great defense. But he often took a lot of risks to pad his stats and he often coasted on defense to preserve energy for the offensive end.


----------



## Rocko

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> More proof you don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin Love has a career defensive rating of 107. That means for every 100 possessions against his defense, an average of 107 points are scored. He is atrocious on defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I put limited stock in those new age stats. They easily make good defenders look bad and good defenders look bad.
Click to expand...


Kevin love, Pau Gasol, Ama're Stoudemire, David Lee, and Zach Randolph are the worst big man defenders in the NBA. They're all good rebounders.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Rocko said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible to have a lot of steals and still be a bad defender?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. But I've never refuted you on that basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, we're in agreement on that. I contend that even though Bird got some steals, he was a bad defender. To play defense you have to be able to move your feet quickly. Bird couldn't do that. Fact.
Click to expand...


On that basis, Dikembe Mutumbo would be one of the worst defenders of all-time.


----------



## Rocko

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. But I've never refuted you on that basis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, we're in agreement on that. I contend that even though Bird got some steals, he was a bad defender. To play defense you have to be able to move your feet quickly. Bird couldn't do that. Fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On that basis, Dikembe Mutumbo would be one of the worst defenders of all-time.
Click to expand...


He moved his feet well compared to centers. You play defense with your feet and not your hands. The first thing any coach will teach you.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Rocko said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, we're in agreement on that. I contend that even though Bird got some steals, he was a bad defender. To play defense you have to be able to move your feet quickly. Bird couldn't do that. Fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On that basis, Dikembe Mutumbo would be one of the worst defenders of all-time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He moved his feet well compared to centers. You play defense with your feet and not your hands. The first thing any coach will teach you.
Click to expand...


He actually didn't move his feet well at all for a center. He was good at timing his jumps and he had long arms.

Yes, moving your feet is pivotal and Bird had to do that just like any other defender. The difference is that his instincts and hand-eye coordination was unsurpassed. 

And again, you're subscribing to the urban myth that Bird was so slow. He wasn't. He was within the range of quickness of the typical 6'9" forward. And if you watch early 80's vids especially, you'll see that he was actually even pretty quick on both ends of the court.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

During the 81 ECF Gm 7 (the toughest game you'll ever see); Bird defended against the center Darryl Dawkins shot and forced him to throw it to hard from point blank. At the other end of the rim, he undercut the other center, Caldwell Jones for the rebound. He then brought it down court and banked the game winner.

During the 85 ECF Gm 5, with the Sixers having a shot to make the winning basket, Bird ripped his player (not a passing lane steal) and the C's went to the Finals.

During the 87 ECF Gm 5 with the series tied 2-2 and the Pistons 5 seconds from going back to Detroit with a 3-2 lead, Bird stole the ball and passed to DJ for the game winning lay-up.

So you're telling me that a guy can make 3 stls that directly lead to Finals appearances and lead his team in the finals in stls all 5 times and be 30th all-time in stls per game and be top 100 in defensive rebounds per game. He can do all that and still not be a great defender? That's laughable.


----------



## Rocko

TheGreatGatsby said:


> During the 81 ECF Gm 7 (the toughest game you'll ever see); Bird defended against the center Darryl Dawkins shot and forced him to throw it to hard from point blank. At the other end of the rim, he undercut the other center, Caldwell Jones for the rebound. He then brought it down court and banked the game winner.
> 
> During the 85 ECF Gm 5, with the Sixers having a shot to make the winning basket, Bird ripped his player (not a passing lane steal) and the C's went to the Finals.
> 
> During the 87 ECF Gm 5 with the series tied 2-2 and thge Pistons 5 seconds from going back to Detroit with a 3-2 lead, Bird stole the ball and passed to DJ for the game winning lay-up.
> 
> So you're telling me that a guy can make 3 stls that directly lead to Finals appearances and lead his team in the finals in stls all 5 times and be 30th all-time in stls per game and be top 100 in defensive rebounds per game. He can do all that and still not be a great defender? That's laughable.



Get this through your thick head- Larry Bird made some plays on defense because he hustled and was smart, but he lacked the ability to be a defensive stopper, which is what a great defender is. You're  debating he's a great defender either because you have such a pro Bird bias as fan or you lack a significant amount of brain cells. I'm starting to think it's the ladder.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Rocko said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> During the 81 ECF Gm 7 (the toughest game you'll ever see); Bird defended against the center Darryl Dawkins shot and forced him to throw it to hard from point blank. At the other end of the rim, he undercut the other center, Caldwell Jones for the rebound. He then brought it down court and banked the game winner.
> 
> During the 85 ECF Gm 5, with the Sixers having a shot to make the winning basket, Bird ripped his player (not a passing lane steal) and the C's went to the Finals.
> 
> During the 87 ECF Gm 5 with the series tied 2-2 and thge Pistons 5 seconds from going back to Detroit with a 3-2 lead, Bird stole the ball and passed to DJ for the game winning lay-up.
> 
> So you're telling me that a guy can make 3 stls that directly lead to Finals appearances and lead his team in the finals in stls all 5 times and be 30th all-time in stls per game and be top 100 in defensive rebounds per game. He can do all that and still not be a great defender? That's laughable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get this through your thick head- Larry Bird made some plays on defense because he hustled and was smart, but he lacked the ability to be a defensive stopper, which is what a great defender is. You're  debating he's a great defender either because you have such a pro Bird bias as fan or you lack a significant amount of brain cells. I'm starting to think it's the ladder.
Click to expand...


Bruce Bowen was a so-called defensive stopper. Guess what though? He still had shortcomings on defense. He didn't get many steals, defensive rebounds or blocks. Would I object if someone called him a great defensive player though? No. There are various ways one can be a great defensive player.

A great defensive player is not always the so-called defensive stopper (other times) he is. Were you to say so, then you wouldn't be counting Bill Russell or Wilt Chamberlain as great defensive players. See how stupid that is?

And don't tell me about thick heads. Only an f'ing idiot, actually believes that you can be top 30 all-freaking-time in steals per game and defensive rebounds per game, get 3 clutch defensive plays to get his team into the finals, lead his team in steals all 5 finals, and have LBJ-liked defensive numbers in his last healthy playoff series (2.7 stls, 1.5 blks) and not be a great defender. Only an idiot truly believes that.

And your counter? That he isn't playing the role of defensive stopper with everything else that he does. That he should somehow focus on the weakest part of his game.


----------



## Rocko

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> During the 81 ECF Gm 7 (the toughest game you'll ever see); Bird defended against the center Darryl Dawkins shot and forced him to throw it to hard from point blank. At the other end of the rim, he undercut the other center, Caldwell Jones for the rebound. He then brought it down court and banked the game winner.
> 
> During the 85 ECF Gm 5, with the Sixers having a shot to make the winning basket, Bird ripped his player (not a passing lane steal) and the C's went to the Finals.
> 
> During the 87 ECF Gm 5 with the series tied 2-2 and thge Pistons 5 seconds from going back to Detroit with a 3-2 lead, Bird stole the ball and passed to DJ for the game winning lay-up.
> 
> So you're telling me that a guy can make 3 stls that directly lead to Finals appearances and lead his team in the finals in stls all 5 times and be 30th all-time in stls per game and be top 100 in defensive rebounds per game. He can do all that and still not be a great defender? That's laughable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get this through your thick head- Larry Bird made some plays on defense because he hustled and was smart, but he lacked the ability to be a defensive stopper, which is what a great defender is. You're  debating he's a great defender either because you have such a pro Bird bias as fan or you lack a significant amount of brain cells. I'm starting to think it's the ladder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bruce Bowen was a so-called defensive stopper. Guess what though? He still had shortcomings on defense. He didn't get many steals, defensive rebounds or blocks. Would I object if someone called him a great defensive player though? No. There are various ways one can be a great defensive player.
> 
> A great defensive player is not always the so-called defensive stopper (other times) he is. Were you to say so, then you wouldn't be counting Bill Russell or Wilt Chamberlain as great defensive players. See how stupid that is?
> 
> And don't tell me about thick heads. Only an f'ing idiot, actually believes that you can be top 30 all-freaking-time in steals per game and defensive rebounds per game, get 3 clutch defensive plays to get his team into the finals, lead his team in steals all 5 finals, and have LBJ-liked defensive numbers in his last healthy playoff series (2.7 stls, 1.5 blks) and not be a great defender. Only an idiot truly believes that.
> 
> And your counter? That he isn't playing the role of defensive stopper with everything else that he does. That he should somehow focus on the weakest part of his game.
Click to expand...


Bird couldn't play defense. That's the general consensus among people who follow the game closely. Why is that? Is it a conspiracy against Bird? 

I already told you, the guy made some great plays and was a great player, but defense was not his forte. The guy couldn't stop a nosebleed. Only a moron would think he's a great defender because he got rebounds. Charles Barkley has more steals and rebounds than Bird. Was he a great defender?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Rocko said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get this through your thick head- Larry Bird made some plays on defense because he hustled and was smart, but he lacked the ability to be a defensive stopper, which is what a great defender is. You're  debating he's a great defender either because you have such a pro Bird bias as fan or you lack a significant amount of brain cells. I'm starting to think it's the ladder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Bowen was a so-called defensive stopper. Guess what though? He still had shortcomings on defense. He didn't get many steals, defensive rebounds or blocks. Would I object if someone called him a great defensive player though? No. There are various ways one can be a great defensive player.
> 
> A great defensive player is not always the so-called defensive stopper (other times) he is. Were you to say so, then you wouldn't be counting Bill Russell or Wilt Chamberlain as great defensive players. See how stupid that is?
> 
> And don't tell me about thick heads. Only an f'ing idiot, actually believes that you can be top 30 all-freaking-time in steals per game and defensive rebounds per game, get 3 clutch defensive plays to get his team into the finals, lead his team in steals all 5 finals, and have LBJ-liked defensive numbers in his last healthy playoff series (2.7 stls, 1.5 blks) and not be a great defender. Only an idiot truly believes that.
> 
> And your counter? That he isn't playing the role of defensive stopper with everything else that he does. That he should somehow focus on the weakest part of his game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bird couldn't play defense. That's the general consensus among people who follow the game closely. Why is that? Is it a conspiracy against Bird?
> 
> I already told you, the guy made some great plays and was a great player, but defense was not his forte. The guy couldn't stop a nosebleed. Only a moron would think he's a great defender because he got rebounds. Charles Barkley has more steals and rebounds than Bird. Was he a great defender?
Click to expand...


I would say that Barkley was an under-rated defender. But I would personally hesitate to call him a great defender. Though, from a statistical standpoint, one could make a case for it.

If you look at his second  and third year numbers; about 2 steals, 1.5 blocks, 8.5 d-rebs, you would think well maybe during those years at least. But there's two things:

1. He was an under-sized PF, so it was easy for guys like McHale to have his way with him in the post.

2. CB is likely one of the top 10 raw talents to come out of college. But the problem is his work ethic, fundamentals and attitude was crap; especially early in his career. He was able to put up great stats while often not playing great defense whereas a guy like Bird played solid, well-thought defense on every play. And frankly, that's the essence of why Barkley got the short end of the stick vs. Bird.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Let me ask you, do you think LBJ is a great defensive player? Do you think Kobe is a great defensive player?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Rocko said:


> Bird couldn't play defense. That's the general consensus among people who follow the game closely.



Anybody who follows the game closely, knows that's a farce. There is no such consensus. Anybody who believes that stuff, believes the myths and has not studied Bird's game to any significant degree.


----------



## Rocko

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Bowen was a so-called defensive stopper. Guess what though? He still had shortcomings on defense. He didn't get many steals, defensive rebounds or blocks. Would I object if someone called him a great defensive player though? No. There are various ways one can be a great defensive player.
> 
> A great defensive player is not always the so-called defensive stopper (other times) he is. Were you to say so, then you wouldn't be counting Bill Russuell or Wilt Chamberlain as great defensive players. See how stupid that is?
> 
> And don't tell me about thick heads. Only an f'ing idiot, actually believes that you can be top 30 all-freaking-time in steals per game and defensive rebounds per game, get 3 clutch defensive plays to get his team into the finals, lead his team in steals all 5 finals, and have LBJ-liked defensive numbers in his last healthy playoff series (2.7 stls, 1.5 blks) and not be a great defender. Only an idiot truly believes that.
> 
> And your counter? That he isn't playing the role of defensive stopper with everything else that he does. That he should somehow focus on the weakest part of his game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bird couldn't play defense. That's the general consensus among people who follow the game closely. Why is that? Is it a conspiracy against Bird?
> 
> I already told you, the guy made some great plays and was a great player, but defense was not his forte. The guy couldn't stop a nosebleed. Only a moron would think he's a great defender because he got rebounds. Charles Barkley has more steals and rebounds than Bird. Was he a great defender?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would say that Barkley was an under-rated defender. But I would personally hesitate to call him a great defender. Though, from a statistical standpoint, one could make a case for it.
> 
> If you look at his second  and third year numbers; about 2 steals, 1.5 blocks, 8.5 d-rebs, you would think well maybe during those years at least. But there's two things:
> 
> 1. He was an under-sized PF, so it was easy for guys like McHale to have his way with him in the post.
> 
> 2. CB is likely one of the top 10 raw talents to come out of college. But the problem is his work ethic, fundamentals and attitude was crap; especially early in his career. He was able to put up great stats while often not playing great defense whereas a guy like Bird played solid, well-thought defense on every play. And frankly, that's the essence of why Barkley got the short end of the stick vs. Bird.
Click to expand...


Barkley sucked on D.


----------



## Rocko

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Let me ask you, do you think LBJ is a great defensive player? Do you think Kobe is a great defensive player?



Lebron is, Kobe isn't.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Rocko said:


> Barkley sucked on D.



I was never impressed enough with Barkley's D to go to the mat for him. But he didn't get the nickname the round mound of rebounds for nothing. The dude was a beast on the boards early in his career. 

I would point out that you're saying Barkley sucked on D and that LBJ was great on D when their career averages are:

Barkley: 1.5 stls, 0.8 blks, 7.7 D-Rebs
LBJ: 1.7 stls, 0.8 blks, 6.0 D-Rebs

Stats can be misleading; but to say one sucks and one is great while their stats are so close is a bit peculiar.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Rocko said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me ask you, do you think LBJ is a great defensive player? Do you think Kobe is a great defensive player?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lebron is, Kobe isn't.
Click to expand...


And what makes Lebron so great and Kobe not great? Again, I don't see the glaring difference based on stats. But again, I don't think stats are the final teller since a lot of great defensive players have not so great defensive stats and a lot of not-so-good defenders have good stats. But I'd still like to know what you're basing it on exactly? 

LBJ: 1.7 stls, 0.8 blks, 6.0 d-reb
Kobe: 1.5 stls, 0.5 blks, 4.1 d-reb

But I'll get more directly to my point. You've been putting heavy stock on a player being great on the basis of being a lock-down defender. Why then wasn't LBJ stepping up and locking down Dirk at any point during the 2011 Finals? Why was Jason Terry busting all kinds of shots in LBJ's eye the last three games of that series? Why did Pierce bust the pivotal shot in LBJ's eye during the 2012 ECF Gm 5? Why did Pierce light LBJ up in the 08 semis game 5 of the for 41 pts?


----------



## Rocko

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Barkley sucked on D.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was never impressed enough with Barkley's D to go to the mat for him. But he didn't get the nickname the round mound of rebounds for nothing. The dude was a beast on the boards early in his career.
> 
> I would point out that you're saying Barkley sucked on D and that LBJ was great on D when their career averages are:
> 
> Barkley: 1.5 stls, 0.8 blks, 7.7 D-Rebs
> LBJ: 1.7 stls, 0.8 blks, 6.0 D-Rebs
> 
> Stats can be misleading; but to say one sucks and one is great while their stats are so close is a bit peculiar.
Click to expand...


I'm the one who told you those stats mean shit. What are you even talking about?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Rocko said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Barkley sucked on D.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was never impressed enough with Barkley's D to go to the mat for him. But he didn't get the nickname the round mound of rebounds for nothing. The dude was a beast on the boards early in his career.
> 
> I would point out that you're saying Barkley sucked on D and that LBJ was great on D when their career averages are:
> 
> Barkley: 1.5 stls, 0.8 blks, 7.7 D-Rebs
> LBJ: 1.7 stls, 0.8 blks, 6.0 D-Rebs
> 
> Stats can be misleading; but to say one sucks and one is great while their stats are so close is a bit peculiar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm the one who told you those stats mean shit. What are you even talking about?
Click to expand...


That's sort of my point. You completely disregard any stats you want and have a pass to buy all the hype you want.


----------



## Rocko

At this stage Kobe is not an elite defender. He used to be though.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Rocko said:


> At this stage Kobe is not an elite defender. He used to be though.



At no point has Kobe been a great defender. Great defenders constantly make defensive imprints on the games. And Kobe's been scorched for 30 plus on a consistent basis. Especially during the good years, Kobe coasted on defense. I actually think Kobe has played better defense this year than he has at any point in his career; even though he has lost a half a step. Defense is a mentality and frankly, for a long time Kobe did not have it. It didn't help that the league was reinforcing him with defensive accolades. He may have started to try sooner.


----------



## Rocko

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was never impressed enough with Barkley's D to go to the mat for him. But he didn't get the nickname the round mound of rebounds for nothing. The dude was a beast on the boards early in his career.
> 
> I would point out that you're saying Barkley sucked on D and that LBJ was great on D when their career averages are:
> 
> Barkley: 1.5 stls, 0.8 blks, 7.7 D-Rebs
> LBJ: 1.7 stls, 0.8 blks, 6.0 D-Rebs
> 
> Stats can be misleading; but to say one sucks and one is great while their stats are so close is a bit peculiar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the one who told you those stats mean shit. What are you even talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's sort of my point. You completely disregard any stats you want and have a pass to buy all the hype you want.
Click to expand...


Frist of all, the only stat you provided is steals. You're argument that defensive rebounds should be considered is laughable.


----------



## Rocko

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> At this stage Kobe is not an elite defender. He used to be though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At no point has Kobe been a great defender. Great defenders constantly make defensive imprints on the games. And Kobe's been scorched for 30 plus on a consistent basis. Especially during the good years, Kobe coasted on defense. I actually think Kobe has played better defense this year than he has at any point in his career; even though he has lost a half a step. Defense is a mentality and frankly, for a long time Kobe did not have it. It didn't help that the league was reinforcing him with defensive accolades. He may have started to try sooner.
Click to expand...


He was on 8 all NBA defensive first teams. How many was Bird on?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Rocko said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the one who told you those stats mean shit. What are you even talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's sort of my point. You completely disregard any stats you want and have a pass to buy all the hype you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frist of all, the only stat you provided is steals. You're argument that defensive rebounds should be considered is laughable.
Click to expand...


I didn't know stat lines with three stats, were considered one stat. Who knew? And the idea that defensive rebounds is not a part of defense is laughable. You can play all the great defense in the world, but if you're getting out-boarded then it's all for naught.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Rocko said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> At this stage Kobe is not an elite defender. He used to be though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At no point has Kobe been a great defender. Great defenders constantly make defensive imprints on the games. And Kobe's been scorched for 30 plus on a consistent basis. Especially during the good years, Kobe coasted on defense. I actually think Kobe has played better defense this year than he has at any point in his career; even though he has lost a half a step. Defense is a mentality and frankly, for a long time Kobe did not have it. It didn't help that the league was reinforcing him with defensive accolades. He may have started to try sooner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was on 8 all NBA defensive first teams. How many was Bird on?
Click to expand...


I don't know and I don't care. That was my point. I've seen Kobe have terrible defensive year after year and still get voted on the all-defensive team with regularity. That accolade is a joke and anybody with knowledge of the game knows that.


----------



## Rocko

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> At no point has Kobe been a great defender. Great defenders constantly make defensive imprints on the games. And Kobe's been scorched for 30 plus on a consistent basis. Especially during the good years, Kobe coasted on defense. I actually think Kobe has played better defense this year than he has at any point in his career; even though he has lost a half a step. Defense is a mentality and frankly, for a long time Kobe did not have it. It didn't help that the league was reinforcing him with defensive accolades. He may have started to try sooner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was on 8 all NBA defensive first teams. How many was Bird on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know and I don't care. That was my point. I've seen Kobe have terrible defensive year after year and still get voted on the all-defensive team with regularity. That accolade is a joke and anybody with knowledge of the game knows that.
Click to expand...


So, it's a conspiracy against Bird?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Rocko said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was on 8 all NBA defensive first teams. How many was Bird on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know and I don't care. That was my point. I've seen Kobe have terrible defensive year after year and still get voted on the all-defensive team with regularity. That accolade is a joke and anybody with knowledge of the game knows that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, it's a conspiracy against Bird?
Click to expand...


No. Just a reality check that the NBA wants to market Kobe as a great defensive player whether he is or not.

BTW - you just got done saying Kobe is not a great defender and then your counted off his all-time defensive team numbers. Whether you realize it or not, you're the one calling out a conspiracy theory.


----------



## Rocko

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know and I don't care. That was my point. I've seen Kobe have terrible defensive year after year and still get voted on the all-defensive team with regularity. That accolade is a joke and anybody with knowledge of the game knows that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, it's a conspiracy against Bird?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. Just a reality check that the NBA wants to market Kobe as a great defensive player whether he is or not.
> 
> BTW - you just got done saying Kobe is not a great defender and then your counted off his all-time defensive team numbers. Whether you realize it or not, you're the one calling out a conspiracy theory.
Click to expand...


I clarified- he's not a great defender anymore.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Rocko said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, it's a conspiracy against Bird?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. Just a reality check that the NBA wants to market Kobe as a great defensive player whether he is or not.
> 
> BTW - you just got done saying Kobe is not a great defender and then your counted off his all-time defensive team numbers. Whether you realize it or not, you're the one calling out a conspiracy theory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I clarified- he's not a great defender anymore.
Click to expand...


He never was.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Number of all-defensive teams Kobe has made: 8
Number of seasons with more than 2 or more stls per game: 1
Number of seasons with more than 1.0 or more blks per game: 1* (During lock-out season)

You're a marketers dream. Just buy whatever they shove down your throat. Don't feel too bad. They feast upon ignorant fans like you.


----------



## Rocko

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. Just a reality check that the NBA wants to market Kobe as a great defensive player whether he is or not.
> 
> BTW - you just got done saying Kobe is not a great defender and then your counted off his all-time defensive team numbers. Whether you realize it or not, you're the one calling out a conspiracy theory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I clarified- he's not a great defender anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He never was.
Click to expand...


Another thing - voting for all defensive teams is done by the coaches, so there goes you're theory.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Rocko said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> I clarified- he's not a great defender anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He never was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another thing - voting for all defensive teams is done by the coaches, so there goes you're theory.
Click to expand...


Yea, nobody in the league office would fix the results or otherwise offer incentives to get the results they want. Grow up dude. Power brokering is a way of life.


----------



## Rocko

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> He never was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another thing - voting for all defensive teams is done by the coaches, so there goes you're theory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea, nobody in the league office would fix the results or otherwise offer incentives to get the results they want. Grow up dude. Power brokering is a way of life.
Click to expand...


And that's not a conspiracy theory? 

LoLz


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Rocko said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another thing - voting for all defensive teams is done by the coaches, so there goes you're theory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, nobody in the league office would fix the results or otherwise offer incentives to get the results they want. Grow up dude. Power brokering is a way of life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that's not a conspiracy theory?
> 
> LoLz
Click to expand...


If you wanna be a mindless minstrel who calls out conspiracy theory as a means of discrediting then I can't stop you. I'm a business major and more importantly a life experienced person who understands that businesses looks at the bottom line. 

Let me ask you:

Do the coaches ballots get released? No. There's a reason for that.
If you went back and analyzed the numbers would you find countless players with better defensive numbers than Kobe? Yes
If you reviewed the tapes would you see Kobe constantly dogging it on defense? Yes. I grew up in the LA market. I've watched plenty of games to know.
Would you see many other players having a much greater defensive impact on games? Absolutely.

Sadly, the league didn't even make Kobe hit superficial statistical standards and that only encouraged him to dog it more. But I can't blame them. It was good enough for the average idiot fan like yourself who is willing to come back now and pretend that he was great.

It's funny that you believe in a world where people's moral compasses are so wonderfully calibrated and everything is oh so wonderfully fair. I'd much rather believe in so-called conspiracy theories than be in a perpetual state of ignorance. But hey, if your bliss gets you through life, well then you're not unusual.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Let me ask you, do you think LBJ is a great defensive player? Do you think Kobe is a great defensive player?



Both of them are ok but waaaaay over rated by their fans and media.


----------



## High_Gravity

Ray Allen going to the Heat was bad news not just for Boston but for the league, they are practically indestructible right now. Ray Allen scored 16 points in the 4th quarter alone last night, 4 three pointers. He is basically an all star playing off the bench. Boston is playing them today, I would like to see the Celtics end the win streak but I doubt it will happen especially with Kevin Garnett hurt. Miami is making this look too easy.


----------



## High_Gravity

Rocko said:


> At this stage Kobe is not an elite defender. He used to be though.



Kobe was a pretty good defender but I don't know about elite, elite to me would be like Gary Payton in his prime who won Defensive Player of the year back in 96.


----------



## Rocko

High_Gravity said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> At this stage Kobe is not an elite defender. He used to be though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kobe was a pretty good defender but I don't know about elite, elite to me would be like Gary Payton in his prime who won Defensive Player of the year back in 96.
Click to expand...


Whose been a better defender at shooting guard than Kobe the last 10 years?


----------



## Rocko

Hey TGG, any highlights of Bird playing 84 feet of defense?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmr44l6yqcs]Kobe Bryant Plays Full-Court Defense on Lebron James for the Steal! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## High_Gravity

Rocko said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> At this stage Kobe is not an elite defender. He used to be though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kobe was a pretty good defender but I don't know about elite, elite to me would be like Gary Payton in his prime who won Defensive Player of the year back in 96.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whose been a better defender at shooting guard than Kobe the last 10 years?
Click to expand...


Tony Allen.


----------



## Rocko

High_Gravity said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kobe was a pretty good defender but I don't know about elite, elite to me would be like Gary Payton in his prime who won Defensive Player of the year back in 96.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whose been a better defender at shooting guard than Kobe the last 10 years?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tony Allen.
Click to expand...


Ok, I give you that.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Rocko said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> At this stage Kobe is not an elite defender. He used to be though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kobe was a pretty good defender but I don't know about elite, elite to me would be like Gary Payton in his prime who won Defensive Player of the year back in 96.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whose been a better defender at shooting guard than Kobe the last 10 years?
Click to expand...


Wow. You have not been paying much attention at all if you're asking this. Kobe has always been a mediocre defender at best. Even earlier in the year, when the Lakers were constantly losing, his defender was burning him on constant back door plays and the announcers kept calling him out. And in turn he was calling out Howard. He was used to Shaq and Gasol/Bynum picking up his slack. The last 30 games or so is the first time, I've ever seen Kobe play well on the defensive end even. He realized he couldn't dog it any more.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Rocko said:


> Hey TGG, any highlights of Bird playing 84 feet of defense?
> 
> Kobe Bryant Plays Full-Court Defense on Lebron James for the Steal! - YouTube



Kobe should have been called for a foul at half court; at least once, possibly twice. He jumped all the way over this back and reached down. They teach you not to do that on day 1 of basketball b/c it's a foul every time.

I've never said that Kobe can't play decent defense at times. But I'm not going to pretend that he keeps the motor going for the entire game; because he doesn't and he never has. Kobe only plays help defense even if he thinks its going to get him a steal or block. He doesn't exert energy for the sake of solid team defense though.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

A very partial list of guards/wings who are (often way) better defenders than Kobe during the last ten years.

Jason Kidd
Avery Bradley
Tony Allen
Bruce Bowen
Stephen Jackson
Chris Paul
Manu Ginobili
Rajon Rondo
Andrei Kirilenko
Josh Smith
Ron Artest
Doug Christie
Shane Battier
Kirk Hinrich
Paul George
Russell Westbrook
Rudy Gay
Monta Ellis
Mike Conley
Ronnie Brewer
Dwyane Wade
Tevor Ariza
Andre Iguodala
Baron Davis
Shawn Marion
Stephen Jackson
Gerald Wallace
Larry Hughes
John Stockton

Saying Kobe is a great defender is like calling Paul Pierce or Tracy McGrady great defenders. There's just no truth to it. He plays defense like Carmelo Anthony with the exception of a handful of plays during a game.

Oh and back to my so-called conspiracy theory:

Paul Pierce - 1.4 stls, 0.6 blks - 0 All Defensive team honors
Kobe Bryant - 1.5 stls, 0.5 blk - 11 All Defensive team honors (The 8 was first team)

Number of times Pierce has been top ten in steals - FIVE
Number of times Bryant has been top ten in steals - THREE

LMAO - Kobe doesn't even have to sniff the top ten in steals to get handed a first team defensive team honors. Like I said, they're marketing to idiots like yourself, so no need.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> A very partial list of guards/wings who are (often way) better defenders than Kobe during the last ten years.
> 
> Jason Kidd
> Avery Bradley
> Tony Allen
> Bruce Bowen
> Stephen Jackson
> Chris Paul
> Manu Ginobili
> Rajon Rondo
> Andrei Kirilenko
> Josh Smith
> Ron Artest
> Doug Christie
> Shane Battier
> Kirk Hinrich
> Paul George
> Russell Westbrook
> Rudy Gay
> Monta Ellis
> Mike Conley
> Ronnie Brewer
> Dwyane Wade
> Tevor Ariza
> Andre Iguodala
> Baron Davis
> Shawn Marion
> Stephen Jackson
> Gerald Wallace
> Larry Hughes
> John Stockton
> 
> Saying Kobe is a great defender is like calling Paul Pierce or Tracy McGrady great defenders. There's just no truth to it. He plays defense like Carmelo Anthony with the exception of a handful of plays during a game.
> 
> Oh and back to my so-called conspiracy theory:
> 
> Paul Pierce - 1.4 stls, 0.6 blks - 0 All Defensive team honors
> Kobe Bryant - 1.5 stls, 0.5 blk - 11 All Defensive team honors (The 8 was first team)
> 
> Number of times Pierce has been top ten in steals - FIVE
> Number of times Bryant has been top ten in steals - THREE
> 
> LMAO - Kobe doesn't even have to sniff the top ten in steals to get handed a first team defensive team honors. Like I said, they're marketing to idiots like yourself, so no need.



Pierce can defend good at times but its definently not his fortay. Avery Bradley is becoming the best defender in the league.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Rocko

TheGreatGatsby said:


> A very partial list of guards/wings who are (often way) better defenders than Kobe during the last ten years.
> 
> Jason Kidd
> Avery Bradley
> Tony Allen
> Bruce Bowen
> Stephen Jackson
> Chris Paul
> Manu Ginobili
> Rajon Rondo
> Andrei Kirilenko
> Josh Smith
> Ron Artest
> Doug Christie
> Shane Battier
> Kirk Hinrich
> Paul George
> Russell Westbrook
> Rudy Gay
> Monta Ellis
> Mike Conley
> Ronnie Brewer
> Dwyane Wade
> Tevor Ariza
> Andre Iguodala
> Baron Davis
> Shawn Marion
> Stephen Jackson
> Gerald Wallace
> Larry Hughes
> John Stockton
> 
> Saying Kobe is a great defender is like calling Paul Pierce or Tracy McGrady great defenders. There's just no truth to it. He plays defense like Carmelo Anthony with the exception of a handful of plays during a game.
> 
> Oh and back to my so-called conspiracy theory:
> 
> Paul Pierce - 1.4 stls, 0.6 blks - 0 All Defensive team honors
> Kobe Bryant - 1.5 stls, 0.5 blk - 11 All Defensive team honors (The 8 was first team)
> 
> Number of times Pierce has been top ten in steals - FIVE
> Number of times Bryant has been top ten in steals - THREE
> 
> LMAO - Kobe doesn't even have to sniff the top ten in steals to get handed a first team defensive team honors. Like I said, they're marketing to idiots like yourself, so no need.



I would put Kobe ahead of most of the guys on that list, but let's ignore that. Not only do you think Kevin Love is a good defender, you think Monta Ellis and Barron Davis are too? LMAO And don't bring up your stupid steals stats. I keep telling you they mean jack shit. You're a causal fan that tries to profess himself as someone who really knows the game . I get it.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Rocko said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> A very partial list of guards/wings who are (often way) better defenders than Kobe during the last ten years.
> 
> Jason Kidd
> Avery Bradley
> Tony Allen
> Bruce Bowen
> Stephen Jackson
> Chris Paul
> Manu Ginobili
> Rajon Rondo
> Andrei Kirilenko
> Josh Smith
> Ron Artest
> Doug Christie
> Shane Battier
> Kirk Hinrich
> Paul George
> Russell Westbrook
> Rudy Gay
> Monta Ellis
> Mike Conley
> Ronnie Brewer
> Dwyane Wade
> Tevor Ariza
> Andre Iguodala
> Baron Davis
> Shawn Marion
> Stephen Jackson
> Gerald Wallace
> Larry Hughes
> John Stockton
> 
> Saying Kobe is a great defender is like calling Paul Pierce or Tracy McGrady great defenders. There's just no truth to it. He plays defense like Carmelo Anthony with the exception of a handful of plays during a game.
> 
> Oh and back to my so-called conspiracy theory:
> 
> Paul Pierce - 1.4 stls, 0.6 blks - 0 All Defensive team honors
> Kobe Bryant - 1.5 stls, 0.5 blk - 11 All Defensive team honors (The 8 was first team)
> 
> Number of times Pierce has been top ten in steals - FIVE
> Number of times Bryant has been top ten in steals - THREE
> 
> LMAO - Kobe doesn't even have to sniff the top ten in steals to get handed a first team defensive team honors. Like I said, they're marketing to idiots like yourself, so no need.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would put Kobe ahead of most of the guys on that list, but let's ignore that. Not only do you think Kevin Love is a good defender, you think Monta Ellis and Barron Davis are too? LMAO And don't bring up your stupid steals stats. I keep telling you they mean jack shit. You're a causal fan that tries to profess himself as someone who really knows the game . I get it.
Click to expand...


I just showed you that Pierce and Kobe have the same exact stats (except Pierce is actually a much better defensive rebounder) and one has 11 all-defensive teams and one has ZERO. I would skip that too if I were you and I didn't want to admit how horribly I had been deceived. I guess you want to keep Kobe's shaft down your throat for as long as possible. That's cool.

Monta Ellis could've been a stretch. I know that he can get a lot of rips in a way that Kobe never could. But I'll admit, I haven't thoroughly studied his game to say for sure.

Baron Davis has most certainly had a better defensive career than Kobe. He has had five seasons of 2 stls or more. Kobe has only one. The reason? He has quick hands and strong legs and he hustles. He doesn't take plays off like Kobe. You may be thinking of the LAC Baron Davis who had injuries catch-up to him and he had significant drops in production at both ends of the court.

Kevin Love is a good defender. He's 6'10 and he has pretty good lateral quickness for his size and he owns the boards more than any other player league. I'm sorry you can't come to grips with the painfully obvious. Perhaps you're too busy buying the urban myth that he's white and therefore doesn't have the hops and quickness to compete at a high level. K-Love led Team USA in defensive rebounds last Olympics too. I'd say he's good. I mean, it's not like I'm even calling him great. I'm just saying he's a solid defender.

That's pretty laughable btw, that you called me a casual fan. You can disagree with me all you want; but we all know that's a bold faced lie. I guess that's retaliation for exposing your naiveté in harsh terms.


----------



## High_Gravity

I am absolutely disgusted from last night, I almost cussed out a friend of mine because he jumped on the Miami band wagon and was talking shit last night. I am taking a break from the NBA for a while this Heatlemania bullshit is going too far for my tastes.


----------



## High_Gravity

Any dude that grabbed 30 boards in one game has to be a good defender in my book.


----------



## Rocko

High_Gravity said:


> Any dude that grabbed 30 boards in one game has to be a good defender in my book.



Ask any coach if Kevin Love is a good defender. See what they say.


----------



## High_Gravity

Rocko said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any dude that grabbed 30 boards in one game has to be a good defender in my book.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ask any coach if Kevin Love is a good defender. See what they say.
Click to expand...


He has the body and the size for it, and the quick hands. How can he suck at defense?


----------



## Rocko

High_Gravity said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any dude that grabbed 30 boards in one game has to be a good defender in my book.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ask any coach if Kevin Love is a good defender. See what they say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He has the body and the size for it, and the quick hands. How can he suck at defense?
Click to expand...


Dude, it's a fact that Kevin Love can't play D. He has one of the worst defensive ratings out of any big man in the league. Again, defensive rebounds is not a defensive stat. David Lee, Zach Randolph, Pau Gasol, and Ama're Stoudemire are all good to great defensive rebounders, and they can't play D to save their lives.

As I told TGG, defense is played prodominately with your feet. Kevin Love has two left feet.


----------



## High_Gravity

Rocko said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask any coach if Kevin Love is a good defender. See what they say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has the body and the size for it, and the quick hands. How can he suck at defense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, it's a fact that Kevin Love can't play D. He has one of the worst defensive ratings out of any big man in the league. Again, defensive rebounds is not a defensive stat. David Lee, Zach Randolph, Pau Gasol, and Ama're Stoudemire are all good to great defensive rebounders, and they can't play D to save their lives.
> 
> As I told TGG, defense is played prodominately with your feet. Kevin Love has two left feet.
Click to expand...


Its a shame, he definently has the body to be a good defender. Plus he cleans glass like Windex!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> He has the body and the size for it, and the quick hands. How can he suck at defense?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, it's a fact that Kevin Love can't play D. He has one of the worst defensive ratings out of any big man in the league. Again, defensive rebounds is not a defensive stat. David Lee, Zach Randolph, Pau Gasol, and Ama're Stoudemire are all good to great defensive rebounders, and they can't play D to save their lives.
> 
> As I told TGG, defense is played prodominately with your feet. Kevin Love has two left feet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its a shame, he definently has the body to be a good defender. Plus he cleans glass like Windex!
Click to expand...


Defensive rebounding is most definitely a stat. I played a pick-up game just the other day. The guy I guarded was smaller, but he was powerful and probably could squat about 800 plus. He was getting under me and getting offensive rebounds all day long. It didn't matter that I was doing a good job defending on the perimeter b/c he still got them a ton of extra shots. Only an idiot believes defensive rebounding is not a defensive stat. And those guys you mentioned do add defensive value on the defensive boards. But defensive boards is just one stat. Zach and Amare have many other weaknesses in their games and nobody is calling them great just cos they do a decent job on the boards. You're perverting my arguments.

And feet is only a part of the equation. Like I said, defense is a mentality, hustle, instinct, eye hand coordination also. Being able to move your feet quick is a good start but it is notthe be-all of defense. Not even close.

And we went over your K-Love stat. That relates to how well his team performs with him in the line-up. Who on the T-Wolves is a great defender in the first place? That 107 could be 98 on other teams. Only idiots are using that stat as a be-all for rating a guy's defensive prowess.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Rocko said:


> As I told TGG, defense is played prodominately with your feet. Kevin Love has two left feet.



Are you basing your bull shit on anything or just adhering to stereotypes? K-Love is no less coordinated or less quick than Kendrick Perkins and he is considered a solid defender also. Watch 3:10 - Watch Love pick KD in the open court.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDyMPXnstcQ]Kevin Love 51pts & J.J. Barea Triple-Double vs Thunder (2012.03.23) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> I am absolutely disgusted from last night, I almost cussed out a friend of mine because he jumped on the Miami band wagon and was talking shit last night. I am taking a break from the NBA for a while this Heatlemania bullshit is going too far for my tastes.



When the C's got up 17, they had to play 5 on 8. When they got up 13, that was mostly them just choking.

I can relate. I would love to see if the Heat were even a 50 win team if they called games straight-up.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am absolutely disgusted from last night, I almost cussed out a friend of mine because he jumped on the Miami band wagon and was talking shit last night. I am taking a break from the NBA for a while this Heatlemania bullshit is going too far for my tastes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the C's got up 17, they had to play 5 on 8. When they got up 13, that was mostly them just choking.
> 
> I can relate. I would love to see if the Heat were even a 50 win team if they called games straight-up.
Click to expand...


The arrogance and faggotry from the Heat "fans" is what did it for me last night.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am absolutely disgusted from last night, I almost cussed out a friend of mine because he jumped on the Miami band wagon and was talking shit last night. I am taking a break from the NBA for a while this Heatlemania bullshit is going too far for my tastes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the C's got up 17, they had to play 5 on 8. When they got up 13, that was mostly them just choking.
> 
> I can relate. I would love to see if the Heat were even a 50 win team if they called games straight-up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The arrogance and faggotry from the Heat "fans" is what did it for me last night.
Click to expand...


What heat fans? On ESPN or something?


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the C's got up 17, they had to play 5 on 8. When they got up 13, that was mostly them just choking.
> 
> I can relate. I would love to see if the Heat were even a 50 win team if they called games straight-up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The arrogance and faggotry from the Heat "fans" is what did it for me last night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What heat fans? On ESPN or something?
Click to expand...


ESPN and on Facebook.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> The arrogance and faggotry from the Heat "fans" is what did it for me last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What heat fans? On ESPN or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ESPN and on Facebook.
Click to expand...


LOL. All of those fans are the same people who were riding Bryant's jock and the same people who rode Jordan's jock. And they'll be riding someone else's jock tomorrow. I don't worry about the lemmings too much.


----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Don't worry about that faggot HG. He's just trolling (cos I owned his ass the other day). I just put him on block cos I got better shit to do then to regard him further.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> What heat fans? On ESPN or something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESPN and on Facebook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL. All of those fans are the same people who were riding Bryant's jock and the same people who rode Jordan's jock. And they'll be riding someone else's jock tomorrow. I don't worry about the lemmings too much.
Click to expand...


Very true, the little cartoons and funny pics just pissed me off yesterday after the close game. I'm over it, but those "fans" are acting like Miami cruised. Miami barely beat a Celtics skeleton crew missing everyone but Pierce and Green.


----------



## earlycuyler

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Don't worry about that faggot HG. He's just trolling (cos I owned his ass the other day). I just put him on block cos I got better shit to do then to regard him further.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ESPN and on Facebook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. All of those fans are the same people who were riding Bryant's jock and the same people who rode Jordan's jock. And they'll be riding someone else's jock tomorrow. I don't worry about the lemmings too much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Very true, the little cartoons and funny pics just pissed me off yesterday after the close game. I'm over it, but those "fans" are acting like Miami cruised. Miami barely beat a Celtics skeleton crew missing everyone but Pierce and Green.
Click to expand...


LOL - That sounds like it could be funny. You got to be able to laugh at yourself. 

I'm happy with Green stepping up his game. That's more how he was playing at OKC. We need to be giving him 35 mins in the playoffs.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. All of those fans are the same people who were riding Bryant's jock and the same people who rode Jordan's jock. And they'll be riding someone else's jock tomorrow. I don't worry about the lemmings too much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very true, the little cartoons and funny pics just pissed me off yesterday after the close game. I'm over it, but those "fans" are acting like Miami cruised. Miami barely beat a Celtics skeleton crew missing everyone but Pierce and Green.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL - That sounds like it could be funny. You got to be able to laugh at yourself.
> 
> I'm happy with Green stepping up his game. That's more how he was playing at OKC. We need to be giving him 35 mins in the playoffs.
Click to expand...


At this rate we won't have a choice, Green will definently be getting more minutes. I just hope he can give us at least 20 + consistantly.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very true, the little cartoons and funny pics just pissed me off yesterday after the close game. I'm over it, but those "fans" are acting like Miami cruised. Miami barely beat a Celtics skeleton crew missing everyone but Pierce and Green.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL - That sounds like it could be funny. You got to be able to laugh at yourself.
> 
> I'm happy with Green stepping up his game. That's more how he was playing at OKC. We need to be giving him 35 mins in the playoffs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At this rate we won't have a choice, Green will definently be getting more minutes. I just hope he can give us at least 20 + consistantly.
Click to expand...


I'm happy with him getting 15 and swinging the ball if it's not there. Other guys will have to step up there games.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=JnNZ3lJlY4o]Kevin Garnett 3 point contest and Paul Pierce dunk contest (McDonalds All-American 1995) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

I lol'd when I saw Manu constantly blowing by the alleged great defender, Kobe.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y8zhDrzorXs]Manu Ginobili 2003-04 vs Lakers - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> I lol'd when I saw Manu constantly blowing by the alleged great defender, Kobe.
> 
> Manu Ginobili 2003-04 vs Lakers - YouTube



Where was the great defender Lebron when Green dropped 43 the other night? and Jeremy Lin  dropped 40 on Kobe last year.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL - That sounds like it could be funny. You got to be able to laugh at yourself.
> 
> I'm happy with Green stepping up his game. That's more how he was playing at OKC. We need to be giving him 35 mins in the playoffs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this rate we won't have a choice, Green will definently be getting more minutes. I just hope he can give us at least 20 + consistantly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm happy with him getting 15 and swinging the ball if it's not there. Other guys will have to step up there games.
Click to expand...


We are a skeleton crew right now we could use the offense, if Green doesn't show up Monday we would have lost by 30+.


----------



## Rocko

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I lol'd when I saw Manu constantly blowing by the alleged great defender, Kobe.
> 
> Manu Ginobili 2003-04 vs Lakers - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where was the great defender Lebron when Green dropped 43 the other night? and Jeremy Lin  dropped 40 on Kobe last year.
Click to expand...


On Derek Fisher you mean.


----------



## Rocko

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5kMT6naqb4]Michael Jordan Crossover on Larry Bird - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## High_Gravity

Rocko said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I lol'd when I saw Manu constantly blowing by the alleged great defender, Kobe.
> 
> Manu Ginobili 2003-04 vs Lakers - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where was the great defender Lebron when Green dropped 43 the other night? and Jeremy Lin  dropped 40 on Kobe last year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On Derek Fisher you mean.
Click to expand...


LMAO! Wow they kept Fish on Lin the whole night? they were asking for it!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Rocko said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I lol'd when I saw Manu constantly blowing by the alleged great defender, Kobe.
> 
> Manu Ginobili 2003-04 vs Lakers - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where was the great defender Lebron when Green dropped 43 the other night? and Jeremy Lin  dropped 40 on Kobe last year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On Derek Fisher you mean.
Click to expand...


Why didn't Kobe step-up and switch assignments? He wasn't guarding anyone so splendid anyhow. That's my point. He's always dogged it on defense. It's not like it's going to affect his first-team all-defense status in the NBA marketing scheme of things.


----------



## High_Gravity

What happened last night with the Celtics was appaling.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Rocko said:


> Michael Jordan Crossover on Larry Bird - YouTube


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

MJ's best defensive season 3.2 stls, 1.6 blks
Kobes's best defensive season 2.2 stls, 0.8 blks

MJ's career numbers 2.3 stls, 0.8 blks
Kobe's career numbers 1.5 stls, 0.5 blks

No comparison for future reference.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> What happened last night with the Celtics was appaling.



It's almost like they lost on purpose.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happened last night with the Celtics was appaling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's almost like they lost on purpose.
Click to expand...


Who knows, all I know is our next 2 games are Dallas and Memphis. The New Orleans game is really a game we should have one, the chances of losing the next 2 are very high.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happened last night with the Celtics was appaling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's almost like they lost on purpose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who knows, all I know is our next 2 games are Dallas and Memphis. The New Orleans game is really a game we should have one, the chances of losing the next 2 are very high.
Click to expand...


Dallas is chasing the Lakers. I wouldn't mind if we lost that game.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's almost like they lost on purpose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who knows, all I know is our next 2 games are Dallas and Memphis. The New Orleans game is really a game we should have one, the chances of losing the next 2 are very high.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dallas is chasing the Lakers. I wouldn't mind if we lost that game.
Click to expand...


We are barely hanging in as it is, how many losses can we afford until we get bumped out of the playoff picture as well?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who knows, all I know is our next 2 games are Dallas and Memphis. The New Orleans game is really a game we should have one, the chances of losing the next 2 are very high.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dallas is chasing the Lakers. I wouldn't mind if we lost that game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are barely hanging in as it is, how many losses can we afford until we get bumped out of the playoff picture as well?
Click to expand...


Pretty much, the playoffs is clinched and I don't mind if we play Miami in the first round. No matter what, we probably have to beat them if we're gonna win the east.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dallas is chasing the Lakers. I wouldn't mind if we lost that game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are barely hanging in as it is, how many losses can we afford until we get bumped out of the playoff picture as well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pretty much, the playoffs is clinched and I don't mind if we play Miami in the first round. No matter what, we probably have to beat them if we're gonna win the east.
Click to expand...


Thats true, can't say I'm looking forward to it with our depth the way it is.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are barely hanging in as it is, how many losses can we afford until we get bumped out of the playoff picture as well?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much, the playoffs is clinched and I don't mind if we play Miami in the first round. No matter what, we probably have to beat them if we're gonna win the east.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats true, can't say I'm looking forward to it with our depth the way it is.
Click to expand...


Celts could lose in any round. The Heat series is the championship for me.


----------



## Conservadude

Let's Go Pens! 11 in a row!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Conservadude said:


> Let's Go Pens! 11 in a row!



If you're talking hockey, I don't pay much attention til the playoffs. Hopefully the Kings go back to back!


----------



## Conservadude

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Conservadude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's Go Pens! 11 in a row!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're talking hockey, I don't pay much attention til the playoffs. Hopefully the Kings go back to back!
Click to expand...


Hockey and Football. That is all. Pittsburgh to the bone brotha.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

LOL - I had to look


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## High_Gravity

The Celtics are on a 4 game losing streak, terrible basketball in Boston right now.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> The Celtics are on a 4 game losing streak, terrible basketball in Boston right now.



Pierce and KG are tired. They just need to get rested for the playoffs.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Celtics are on a 4 game losing streak, terrible basketball in Boston right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pierce and KG are tired. They just need to get rested for the playoffs.
Click to expand...


I don't know man right now things are not looking good, Danny should have picked up Kenyon Martin, he is better than DJ White for sure.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Celtics are on a 4 game losing streak, terrible basketball in Boston right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pierce and KG are tired. They just need to get rested for the playoffs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know man right now things are not looking good, Danny should have picked up Kenyon Martin, he is better than DJ White for sure.
Click to expand...


Not necessarily for team chemistry. I don't know what K-Mart can do at this point in his career anyhow.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pierce and KG are tired. They just need to get rested for the playoffs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know man right now things are not looking good, Danny should have picked up Kenyon Martin, he is better than DJ White for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not necessarily for team chemistry. I don't know what K-Mart can do at this point in his career anyhow.
Click to expand...


He can still ball, he dropped 18 points for the Knicks the other night. Definently better than the bigs we have on our roster except for KG, and now KG will be out 2 weeks? good lord we are about to go on a nice big losing streak.


----------



## Rocko

KMart has been killing it for us.


----------



## High_Gravity

Rocko said:


> KMart has been killing it for us.



Excellent pick up for the Knicks, I would kill to have Kmart on the Celtics now especially with Garnett out. Danny Ainge of course stepped on his dick and was a day late and a dollar short on signing Kmart.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> KMart has been killing it for us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent pick up for the Knicks, I would kill to have Kmart on the Celtics now especially with Garnett out. Danny Ainge of course stepped on his dick and was a day late and a dollar short on signing Kmart.
Click to expand...


Historically, K-Mart has been bad for long term team chemistry. I don't mind Ainge being risk averse. It'd be one thing if we we just needed that one piece like when we signed Rasheed Wallace.


----------



## boedicca

Cal Women and KU each made their Sweet Sixteens.  Life is good chez boe this week.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

boedicca said:


> Cal Women and KU each made their Sweet Sixteens.  Life is good chez boe this week.



I acknowledge the improvements in women's basketball, but I still don't follow it. I think they should play on nine foot rims so that there would be dunking.


----------



## High_Gravity

Another Celtics loss, I'm numb to it at this point. How many losses until they are bumped out of playoff contention?


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> KMart has been killing it for us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent pick up for the Knicks, I would kill to have Kmart on the Celtics now especially with Garnett out. Danny Ainge of course stepped on his dick and was a day late and a dollar short on signing Kmart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Historically, K-Mart has been bad for long term team chemistry. I don't mind Ainge being risk averse. It'd be one thing if we we just needed that one piece like when we signed Rasheed Wallace.
Click to expand...


Look at our team now though, half the team is injured and half the bench comes from the Chinese basketball association. The chemistry is already dead.


----------



## mudwhistle

Are there other sports besides football?

March Madness?

WTF!!!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## High_Gravity




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## High_Gravity

[ame=http://youtu.be/ZqU1mMIeQlI]Jeff Green Game-Winning Buzzer Beater vs Cleveland Cavaliers - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## boedicca

mudwhistle said:


> Are there other sports besides football?
> 
> March Madness?
> 
> WTF!!!




March Madness is the Most Wonderful Time of the Year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gFtb3EtjEic]Most Wonderful!!!!![/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

boedicca said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are there other sports besides football?
> 
> March Madness?
> 
> WTF!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> March Madness is the Most Wonderful Time of the Year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> [ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gFtb3EtjEic]Most Wonderful!!!!![/ame]
Click to expand...


Most of my faves are already out. But I'll be rooting for underdogs LaSalle and FGCU.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Y! SPORTS


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZLMYNxW6Mqs]Larry Bird on Fighting in the NBA and Why He Hates Bill Laimbeer | Bill and Bird - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Mavericks at the Lakers on Tuesday. That's a big game.


----------



## High_Gravity

Go Mavs.


----------



## Nosmo King

Opening Day!  Any predictions?  Will the Yankees make the playoffs, or are they too old and beat up?  Will this be the year the Pirates break the losing streak?  Will the Astros be the worst team in the majors, or will the switch to the American League make a difference?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Nosmo King said:


> Opening Day!  Any predictions?  Will the Yankees make the playoffs, or are they too old and beat up?  Will this be the year the Pirates break the losing streak?  Will the Astros be the worst team in the majors, or will the switch to the American League make a difference?



I have Angels season tix but I don't think about it that much other than what the Angels are doing and stuff on a fantasy baseball level.

I know the Angels pitching staff is nowhere as good as they were with Greinke and Haren and Santana leaving. I'm actually happy about Santana. I never liked him. 

But we added Josh Hamilton to Trout, Trumbo, Pujols (who had a down year). So I'm interested to see if we can out-slug teams. I'm guessing we'll make the playoffs. But its the years when we're built for the playoffs that we find a way not to make it; years in which we have 2 or 3 aces and can just dominate anyone in a 5 or 7 game series.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

omg! Celebrity gossip, news photos, babies, couples, hotties, and more - omg! from Yahoo!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Wicked Jester

Go Dodgers!   1-0


----------



## High_Gravity

Celtics lost 7 of their last 9, this really isn't looking good.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Y! SPORTS


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## High_Gravity

Doc says Garnett has a bone spur.....oh joy | CelticsLife.com - Boston Celtics Fan Site, Blog, T-shirts

Well KG is done for the season, the Celtics might as well deactivate Pierce and call it a day, maybe we'll have better luck next year. This season has been an absolute nightmare, the worst since KG came to Boston.


----------



## High_Gravity

Next year Danny Ainge needs to get us some big men, passing up on Kmart and Bird Man was incredibly fucking stupid.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Celts beat the Pistons while giving up 25 offensive rebounds.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Wicked Jester

TheGreatGatsby said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5LditwFumq0


Sooooo, where's the rings and the banner?

Oh, that's right, the great Robert Horry had somethin' to say about that shit!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Wicked Jester said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5LditwFumq0
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooo, where's the rings and the banner?
> 
> Oh, that's right, the great Robert Horry had somethin' to say about that shit!
Click to expand...


Same with the refs in that game when they allowed Samaki Walker's shot after the buzzer to count in addition to the standard bad calls. And of course, game 6 of the WCF was a total joke. I just call it how it is. I give credit where it is due. In 02, the NBA rigged it more than usual. In 00, the Blazers could have won their Game 7 and they choked. It is what it is. Only a Laker fluffer is denying the reality of 02.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Rocko

TheGreatGatsby said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M-vuTUEgNLM



Now that was a foul. Imagine someone doing that in today's game.


----------



## Wicked Jester

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5X5NJ6FIdo8]NBA Finals: LA Lakers Celebration 2010 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Rocko said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M-vuTUEgNLM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that was a foul. Imagine someone doing that in today's game.
Click to expand...


I watched all of that game. I was the guy who alerted the poster to clip it and post it. And I didn't even see B King do anything to Bird that game. It looks totally intentional, so I'm still wondering at what point King must've pissed Bird off that bad.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Cousy turned pro and made himself available for the 1950 NBA Draft when the Boston Celtics had just concluded the 194950 NBA season with a poor 2246 win-loss record and had the first draft pick. It was strongly anticipated that they would draft the highly coveted local favorite Cousy. However, coach Red Auerbach snubbed him for center Charlie Share, saying: "I'm supposed to win, not go after local yokels". The local press strongly criticized Auerbach,[2] but other scouts were also skeptical about Cousy, viewing him as being flamboyant but ineffective. One scout wrote in his report: "The first time he tries that fancy Dan stuff in this league, they'll cram the ball down his throat."[7]

As a result, the Tri-Cities Blackhawks drafted Cousy, but the point guard was unenthusiastic about his new employer. Cousy was trying to establish a driving school in Worcester, Massachusetts and did not want to move into a left field consisting of three small towns of Moline, Rock Island and Davenport. As compensation for having to give up his driving school, Cousy demanded a salary of $10,000 from Blackhawks owner Bob Kerner. When Kerner only offered him $6,000, Cousy refused to report.[9] The latter was then picked up by the Chicago Stags, but when they folded, league Commissioner Maurice Podoloff declared three Stags available for a dispersal draft: Stags scoring champion Max Zaslofsky, Andy Phillip and Cousy.[9] Walter A. Brown, owner of the Boston Celtics, was one of the three club bosses invited. He later made it clear that he was hoping for Zaslofsky, would have tolerated Phillip, and did not want Cousy. When the Celtics drew Cousy, Brown confessed: "I could have fallen to the floor." Hence, Cousy became a Celtic, with Brown reluctantly giving him a $9,000 salary.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=IqopzbXrlbs&feature=endscreen]NBA top 50 Greatest Players - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-zfnpOC3mw]Harlem Globetrotters - Best Hook Shot Ever -London 8/6/2010 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Bleipriester said:


>



Yup. We might be going to war and that's the be emissary, Obama can muster. That's about the half of it these days.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59sQCu8LAns]Jimmer Makes Dream Come True - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rk4kCrdSToE&NR=1&feature=endscreen]Bill and Bird: What-ifs and Regrets | Grantland Channel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

How about a REAL sport....none of that sissy tossing a ball around....


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AxHzwWndtvk]- - 200mph - Street - Race - ? - ? ~~?~SPECTACULR~TT~?~~ ? Isle_of_Man_TT - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ph0SjLC_lqk]- THE GREATEST SHOW ON EARTH ? ? ?HD? 322kmh-200mph Street Race ? 'ISLE of MAN' TT - YouTube[/ame]


The onboard video is amazing!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BJ5SlTdR5hQ]US vs MEXICO ? Gringos at Azteca | The Hex Ep. 6 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## westwall

Sissy....


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOuh6D5Q_4I]- - HELL - YEAH - TT - RACE - ? - ? ?~Streets~200Mph~? Isle of Man TT ? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

There's only one "real man" sport if you want to get down to it: Gladiators.


----------



## westwall

TheGreatGatsby said:


> There's only one "real man" sport if you want to get down to it: Gladiators.








Naahhhh.  The Isle of Man TT has been run for 105 years and there have been 254 fatalities among the riders in that time.  That doesn't include the bystanders of which there have been well over 20.

Gladiators schmadiators...


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

westwall said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's only one "real man" sport if you want to get down to it: Gladiators.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naahhhh.  The Isle of Man TT has been run for 105 years and there have been 254 fatalities among the riders in that time.  That doesn't include the bystanders of which there have been well over 20.
> 
> Gladiators schmadiators...
Click to expand...


Naahhhh. Riding a motorized bike doesn't compare to lethal combat.


----------



## High_Gravity

Chicago beat New York again last night, thats the fourth time this year and Nate Robinson dropped 35 points. Brilliant move Danny Ainge to get rid of him, we could sure use a scorer like him right now.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> Chicago beat New York again last night, thats the fourth time this year and Nate Robinson dropped 35 points. Brilliant move Danny Ainge to get rid of him, we could sure use a scorer like him right now.



Getting rid of Nate was not good in retrospect. Ainge got too cute on that move.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

For the record. I have nothing against motorbiking. The sport's bad-ass for sure. I used to know a street rider that did a few competitions. He breathed that stuff like air.


----------



## westwall

TheGreatGatsby said:


> For the record. I have nothing against motorbiking. The sport's bad-ass for sure. I used to know a street rider that did a few competitions. He breathed that stuff like air.








I know, I'm just razzing you!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

This sucks balls. Now, I don't get to see the Spurs or Thunder sweep the Kobe-led Lakers' asses. Total nonsense!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Damn. Lakers shot 50 FTs to the Warriors 16! Here's a couple top comments from Yahoo:



> The refs learned there lesson from the last time these 2 teams played where the Warriors were up by 25 in the 3rd and the Lakers shot 21 FT's in the 3rd and the game was close in the 4th so in this game, the refs were going to not wait till the Lakers were down by 20+... They started helping the Lakers from the start of this game to keep the Lakers in it till the end...





> Anybody see the final minute where Dwight was setting a screen for Blake, Curry bumped into Howard, REFS called foul and Blake gets to take the FTs? #$%$?
> 
> Also 50 - 16 FTA?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

When Larry talks. People listen.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## LoneLaugher

This is a sports bar?

I have the masters on the big screen......the Mets/Twins on the Ipad and a beer in each hand.  I win!


----------



## LoneLaugher

I am hear to drown my sorrows. 

My daughter......a junior shortstop on her softball team ( .390...2HR...5 triples...7 doubles.....28 RBI and 8 SB in 25 games ) and has legit scholarship potential......informed me today that she intends to go to a college that DOES NOT HAVE A SOFTBALL TEAM!!!!!!!

I am in mourning.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

LoneLaugher said:


> I am hear to drown my sorrows.
> 
> My daughter......a junior shortstop on her softball team ( .390...2HR...5 triples...7 doubles.....28 RBI and 8 SB in 25 games ) and has legit scholarship potential......informed me today that she intends to go to a college that DOES NOT HAVE A SOFTBALL TEAM!!!!!!!
> 
> I am in mourning.



Post a pic. I'll give you analysis.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Huh?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Damn. Lakers shot 50 FTs to the Warriors 16! Here's a couple top comments from Yahoo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The refs learned there lesson from the last time these 2 teams played where the Warriors were up by 25 in the 3rd and the Lakers shot 21 FT's in the 3rd and the game was close in the 4th so in this game, the refs were going to not wait till the Lakers were down by 20+... They started helping the Lakers from the start of this game to keep the Lakers in it till the end...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody see the final minute where Dwight was setting a screen for Blake, Curry bumped into Howard, REFS called foul and Blake gets to take the FTs? #$%$?
> 
> Also 50 - 16 FTA?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Joey Crawford and the gang are getting the Lakers to the playoffs win lose or draw, theres too much money invested in this team for it to not be in the playoffs. Now that Kobe is out though I don't know how far they can make it.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Y! SPORTS

T-Mac to the Spurs for the playoffs.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsyB9zBgkeM]Jeff Green Finishes the Break with the One-Handed Oop - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Y! SPORTS
> 
> T-Mac to the Spurs for the playoffs.



Why did the Spurs release Stephen Jackson for T-Mac?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Y! SPORTS
> 
> T-Mac to the Spurs for the playoffs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did the Spurs release Stephen Jackson for T-Mac?
Click to expand...


I read that he had complained about his lack of playing time with Leonard getting more minutes. Still, it seems a bit odd. I'm hoping that T-Mac is in great shape and can be a difference maker, who can get key baskets at key moments.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Y! SPORTS
> 
> T-Mac to the Spurs for the playoffs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did the Spurs release Stephen Jackson for T-Mac?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read that he had complained about his lack of playing time with Leonard getting more minutes. Still, it seems a bit odd. I'm hoping that T-Mac is in great shape and can be a difference maker, who can get key baskets at key moments.
Click to expand...


That is pretty wierd, I thought Jackson was doing good there. Hopefully Tracy can contribute.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did the Spurs release Stephen Jackson for T-Mac?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read that he had complained about his lack of playing time with Leonard getting more minutes. Still, it seems a bit odd. I'm hoping that T-Mac is in great shape and can be a difference maker, who can get key baskets at key moments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is pretty wierd, I thought Jackson was doing good there. Hopefully Tracy can contribute.
Click to expand...


Jackson is a clutch three shooter and solid defender, especially against Durant. T-Mac has big shoes to fill. 

I think the Spurs cut Diaw too. But I think that was injury related and I'm guessing he'll be back next year.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read that he had complained about his lack of playing time with Leonard getting more minutes. Still, it seems a bit odd. I'm hoping that T-Mac is in great shape and can be a difference maker, who can get key baskets at key moments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is pretty wierd, I thought Jackson was doing good there. Hopefully Tracy can contribute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jackson is a clutch three shooter and solid defender, especially against Durant. T-Mac has big shoes to fill.
> 
> I think the Spurs cut Diaw too. But I think that was injury related and I'm guessing he'll be back next year.
Click to expand...


Oh wow I wasn't aware of Diaw, do they still have Dejuan Blair?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is pretty wierd, I thought Jackson was doing good there. Hopefully Tracy can contribute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson is a clutch three shooter and solid defender, especially against Durant. T-Mac has big shoes to fill.
> 
> I think the Spurs cut Diaw too. But I think that was injury related and I'm guessing he'll be back next year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh wow I wasn't aware of Diaw, do they still have Dejuan Blair?
Click to expand...


As far as I know. I think the Spurs and Blair have a mutual understanding that they will limit his minutes to extend his career since he doesn't have cartilage in his knees and he wants to get beyond his rookie contract.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Slugger Barry Bonds Lists Pumped Up L.A. Pad for $25M - House of the Day - Curbed National


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P45UR1kyG54]Paul Pierce - Sheer Will - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## High_Gravity

Playoffs start tomorrow, not looking forward to it in the least bit.


----------



## Nosmo King

Can anyone but the Chicago Blackhawks challenge the Pittsburgh Penguins for the cup this year?  Crosby has been out with a broken jaw and they win.  Malkin's shoulder has kept him out of the lineup and they still win.   Letange's broken toe has him on the bench and yet the Penguins still win.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> Playoffs start tomorrow, not looking forward to it in the least bit.



Regrettably, I'll be reffing a soccer game and will miss all or most of the C's game.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Nosmo King said:


> Can anyone but the Chicago Blackhawks challenge the Pittsburgh Penguins for the cup this year?  Crosby has been out with a broken jaw and they win.  Malkin's shoulder has kept him out of the lineup and they still win.   Letange's broken toe has him on the bench and yet the Penguins still win.



It's the Kings' crown until further notice.

*Back To Back, Baby!*


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

I remember when Iverson, Carter and T-Mac would hoist 35 or 40 shots and get 50 and every time without fail they'd lose the game or barely win it at best.

Bird was 41-6 in regulars season games that he scored 40 or more and 5-0 in the playoffs when he scored 40 or more. And the most shots he ever took was 35 shots in any of those games.

Once, Iverson score 60 without even shooting 50 percent from the field. The company men put him on the line 27 times though.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

The effective quadruple double game.



> Salt Lake City. Feb. 18, 1985
> 
> `I already did enough damage'
> 
> Early in the fourth period, K.C. Jones came to Larry with some news. He had just been informed that Larry had 30 points, 12 rebounds, 10 assists, and 9 steals in three quarters. Would he like to go back in to get that 10th steal and thus be able to tell the grandchildren about his quadruple-double? "Nope," he said. "I already did enough damage. Why go for it when we're up by 30?" Larry abused the Jazz for 12 points, 9 rebounds, 5 assists, and 4 steals in the first period alone as the Celtics jumped to a 34-10 lead.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Playoffs start tomorrow, not looking forward to it in the least bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regrettably, I'll be reffing a soccer game and will miss all or most of the C's game.
Click to expand...


Consider yourself lucky, the Celtics are going home early this year. Jason Terry contributed absolutely NOTHING he should have just stayed home, Courtney Lee is garbage as well. Ray Allen is better than both of them combined.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Playoffs start tomorrow, not looking forward to it in the least bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regrettably, I'll be reffing a soccer game and will miss all or most of the C's game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Consider yourself lucky, the Celtics are going home early this year. Jason Terry contributed absolutely NOTHING he should have just stayed home, Courtney Lee is garbage as well. Ray Allen is better than both of them combined.
Click to expand...


The C's just look like a car that is rpm'ing to high. It's hard for them to keep going fast. Eight points in the fourth quarter? Pathetic.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regrettably, I'll be reffing a soccer game and will miss all or most of the C's game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Consider yourself lucky, the Celtics are going home early this year. Jason Terry contributed absolutely NOTHING he should have just stayed home, Courtney Lee is garbage as well. Ray Allen is better than both of them combined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The C's just look like a car that is rpm'ing to high. It's hard for them to keep going fast. Eight points in the fourth quarter? Pathetic.
Click to expand...


Brandon Bass, Courtney Lee, Jason Terry etc are all garbage, Pierce and KG are too old to carry this team by themselves. Its better to just end the season early before someone else gets hurt, fuck it. Danny needs to get rid of Terry, Lee and Bass this summer.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Consider yourself lucky, the Celtics are going home early this year. Jason Terry contributed absolutely NOTHING he should have just stayed home, Courtney Lee is garbage as well. Ray Allen is better than both of them combined.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The C's just look like a car that is rpm'ing to high. It's hard for them to keep going fast. Eight points in the fourth quarter? Pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brandon Bass, Courtney Lee, Jason Terry etc are all garbage, Pierce and KG are too old to carry this team by themselves. Its better to just end the season early before someone else gets hurt, fuck it. Danny needs to get rid of Terry, Lee and Bass this summer.
Click to expand...


We'll see. I don't even think the Knicks are that good. If the C's take Game 2 then we'll have a series.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> The C's just look like a car that is rpm'ing to high. It's hard for them to keep going fast. Eight points in the fourth quarter? Pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brandon Bass, Courtney Lee, Jason Terry etc are all garbage, Pierce and KG are too old to carry this team by themselves. Its better to just end the season early before someone else gets hurt, fuck it. Danny needs to get rid of Terry, Lee and Bass this summer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We'll see. I don't even think the Knicks are that good. If the C's take Game 2 then we'll have a series.
Click to expand...


The Knicks didn't shoot too well besides Carmelo, JR Smith was shooting bricks and air balls the whole game. That was our game to steal and we squandered it, I don't see the Knicks coming out flat in game 2. Jason Kidd busted our asses in the 4th quarter btw.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brandon Bass, Courtney Lee, Jason Terry etc are all garbage, Pierce and KG are too old to carry this team by themselves. Its better to just end the season early before someone else gets hurt, fuck it. Danny needs to get rid of Terry, Lee and Bass this summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll see. I don't even think the Knicks are that good. If the C's take Game 2 then we'll have a series.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Knicks didn't shoot too well besides Carmelo, JR Smith was shooting bricks and air balls the whole game. That was our game to steal and we squandered it, I don't see the Knicks coming out flat in game 2. Jason Kidd busted our asses in the 4th quarter btw.
Click to expand...


I personally think that the Eastern Conference is a pile of crap. I wish that the top 16 teams from both conferences were put in the same bracket. Then there'd likely be like 1 eastern conference team remaining by the semis and the Heat wouldn't get as much of a cake walk to their Stern-rigged match-up.

And on that point, the Knicks suck. Will the C's suck more? Possibly. But the Knicks are very beatable.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll see. I don't even think the Knicks are that good. If the C's take Game 2 then we'll have a series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Knicks didn't shoot too well besides Carmelo, JR Smith was shooting bricks and air balls the whole game. That was our game to steal and we squandered it, I don't see the Knicks coming out flat in game 2. Jason Kidd busted our asses in the 4th quarter btw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I personally think that the Eastern Conference is a pile of crap. I wish that the top 16 teams from both conferences were put in the same bracket. Then there'd likely be like 1 eastern conference team remaining by the semis and the Heat wouldn't get as much of a cake walk to their Stern-rigged match-up.
> 
> And on that point, the Knicks suck. Will the C's suck more? Possibly. But the Knicks are very beatable.
Click to expand...


The Knicks live and die by the 3, everyone except Melo shot poorly on Saturday and we could not take advantage of it. The Celtics grind it out team from last year with Pietrus, Stiesma, Ray Allen, Marquis Daniels etc etc would have totally stolen game 1 from the Knicks. We are not a grind it out team anymore.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## High_Gravity

Paul Pierce, Kevin Garnett, Avery Bradley and Doc Rivers are the only ones out there fighting. Jason Terry, Courtney Lee, Brandon Bass and everyone else already have summer vacation plans in Cabo San Lucas.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> Paul Pierce, Kevin Garnett, Avery Bradley and Doc Rivers are the only ones out there fighting. Jason Terry, Courtney Lee, Brandon Bass and everyone else already have summer vacation plans in Cabo San Lucas.



Maybe. If the C's are smart, they'll trade for guys like Jimmer Fredette and a few others who are salivating for a chance for success and have the tools to do it.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Pierce, Kevin Garnett, Avery Bradley and Doc Rivers are the only ones out there fighting. Jason Terry, Courtney Lee, Brandon Bass and everyone else already have summer vacation plans in Cabo San Lucas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe. If the C's are smart, they'll trade for guys like Jimmer Fredette and a few others who are salivating for a chance for success and have the tools to do it.
Click to expand...


I'd like to get our hands on Josh Smith, Mortin Gortat, JJ Reddick would be good, I would love to put a package together for Kevin Love if we could.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Pierce, Kevin Garnett, Avery Bradley and Doc Rivers are the only ones out there fighting. Jason Terry, Courtney Lee, Brandon Bass and everyone else already have summer vacation plans in Cabo San Lucas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe. If the C's are smart, they'll trade for guys like Jimmer Fredette and a few others who are salivating for a chance for success and have the tools to do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd like to get our hands on Josh Smith, Mortin Gortat, JJ Reddick would be good, I would love to put a package together for Kevin Love if we could.
Click to expand...


Not sure I'm that high on any of those guys. But K-Love could be a potential good marriage. I don't know believe he's a 1A player for all the money he'd want. Same goes for Smith.

But good add-ons:

Fredette
Hayward (Don't think the Jazz will trade him though)
Varejao
Mills

Geez, I went through like 400 players and there is not much out there. This is truly a weak NBA era. And Stern is thinking of expanding it even more.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe. If the C's are smart, they'll trade for guys like Jimmer Fredette and a few others who are salivating for a chance for success and have the tools to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to get our hands on Josh Smith, Mortin Gortat, JJ Reddick would be good, I would love to put a package together for Kevin Love if we could.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not sure I'm that high on any of those guys. But K-Love could be a potential good marriage. I don't know believe he's a 1A player for all the money he'd want. Same goes for Smith.
> 
> But good add-ons:
> 
> Fredette
> Hayward (Don't think the Jazz will trade him though)
> Varejao
> Mills
> 
> Geez, I went through like 400 players and there is not much out there. This is truly a weak NBA era. And Stern is thinking of expanding it even more.
Click to expand...


As long as the Lakers and Heat are packed with stars he's good to go, fuck everyone else.


----------



## High_Gravity

We need size above everything else bro. Thats been a problem since the Perkins trade.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> We need size above everything else bro. Thats been a problem since the Perkins trade.



Yea. We need rebounding and shot blocking for sure. If it wasn't for Pierce and Garnett's stellar offensive skills, we'd have been the Sacramento Kings this season.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need size above everything else bro. Thats been a problem since the Perkins trade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea. We need rebounding and shot blocking for sure. If it wasn't for Pierce and Garnett's stellar offensive skills, we'd have been the Sacramento Kings this season.
Click to expand...


Take Garnett and Pierce off this team and we're fighting for lottery picks, Danny really did a terrible job putting this team together. Stiesma was a decent 7 footer who can block shots and he wasn't asking for any real money but Ainge let him walk, fuck my life. Rondo is our future star this team needs to be built around him, players like Terry, Lee, Bass etc do NOT compliment him.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need size above everything else bro. Thats been a problem since the Perkins trade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea. We need rebounding and shot blocking for sure. If it wasn't for Pierce and Garnett's stellar offensive skills, we'd have been the Sacramento Kings this season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take Garnett and Pierce off this team and we're fighting for lottery picks, Danny really did a terrible job putting this team together. Stiesma was a decent 7 footer who can block shots and he wasn't asking for any real money but Ainge let him walk, fuck my life. Rondo is our future star this team needs to be built around him, players like Terry, Lee, Bass etc do NOT compliment him.
Click to expand...


Rondo, Green, Bradley are the next big three. Don't know if that's big enough. We definitely need more pieces.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea. We need rebounding and shot blocking for sure. If it wasn't for Pierce and Garnett's stellar offensive skills, we'd have been the Sacramento Kings this season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take Garnett and Pierce off this team and we're fighting for lottery picks, Danny really did a terrible job putting this team together. Stiesma was a decent 7 footer who can block shots and he wasn't asking for any real money but Ainge let him walk, fuck my life. Rondo is our future star this team needs to be built around him, players like Terry, Lee, Bass etc do NOT compliment him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rondo, Green, Bradley are the next big three. Don't know if that's big enough. We definitely need more pieces.
Click to expand...


Bradley is a good role player at best, he is a beast on the defensive end but needs to work on his offense. I am not sold on Green yet, he is basically our Jamal Crawford . We need another star like Kevin Love, Josh Smith etc to pair with Rondo or wer not winning anything for the next 10 years. Green and Avery are complimentary players at best, not the type of players you build a team around.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take Garnett and Pierce off this team and we're fighting for lottery picks, Danny really did a terrible job putting this team together. Stiesma was a decent 7 footer who can block shots and he wasn't asking for any real money but Ainge let him walk, fuck my life. Rondo is our future star this team needs to be built around him, players like Terry, Lee, Bass etc do NOT compliment him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rondo, Green, Bradley are the next big three. Don't know if that's big enough. We definitely need more pieces.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bradley is a good role player at best, he is a beast on the defensive end but needs to work on his offense. I am not sold on Green yet, he is basically our Jamal Crawford . We need another star like Kevin Love, Josh Smith etc to pair with Rondo or wer not winning anything for the next 10 years. Green and Avery are complimentary players at best, not the type of players you build a team around.
Click to expand...


LOL - I hope Green does better than Crawford. But who knows. He is a bit too lean. Don't know if he can drive the lane or hold his own consistently enough on the post cos of it.

I definitely think we need a more prime scorer to replace Pierce. They only come around so often though. 

Bradley is a defensive beast; but he needs to learn how to conserve his energy more and pick his spots better so that he has more energy on offense and so that they are lulled and his steals become higher. His steals are ridiculously low. Also, if he sagged a bit more often, he wouldn't pick-up the cheesy fouls that company men want to pin on him.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rondo, Green, Bradley are the next big three. Don't know if that's big enough. We definitely need more pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bradley is a good role player at best, he is a beast on the defensive end but needs to work on his offense. I am not sold on Green yet, he is basically our Jamal Crawford . We need another star like Kevin Love, Josh Smith etc to pair with Rondo or wer not winning anything for the next 10 years. Green and Avery are complimentary players at best, not the type of players you build a team around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL - I hope Green does better than Crawford. But who knows. He is a bit too lean. Don't know if he can drive the lane or hold his own consistently enough on the post cos of it.
> 
> I definitely think we need a more prime scorer to replace Pierce. They only come around so often though.
> 
> Bradley is a defensive beast; but he needs to learn how to conserve his energy more and pick his spots better so that he has more energy on offense and so that they are lulled and his steals become higher. His steals are ridiculously low. Also, if he sagged a bit more often, he wouldn't pick-up the cheesy fouls that company men want to pin on him.
Click to expand...


Green needs to put on more muscle, he gets shoved around by Lebron and Carmelo whenever he guards them. As far as the scoring that is going to be an issue ten fold once Pierce leaves, Green is NOT going to fill those shoes on a consistant basis. Signing Bass and Terry to long term contracts but refusing to give them to Tony Allen and Perkins was disgusting.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bradley is a good role player at best, he is a beast on the defensive end but needs to work on his offense. I am not sold on Green yet, he is basically our Jamal Crawford . We need another star like Kevin Love, Josh Smith etc to pair with Rondo or wer not winning anything for the next 10 years. Green and Avery are complimentary players at best, not the type of players you build a team around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL - I hope Green does better than Crawford. But who knows. He is a bit too lean. Don't know if he can drive the lane or hold his own consistently enough on the post cos of it.
> 
> I definitely think we need a more prime scorer to replace Pierce. They only come around so often though.
> 
> Bradley is a defensive beast; but he needs to learn how to conserve his energy more and pick his spots better so that he has more energy on offense and so that they are lulled and his steals become higher. His steals are ridiculously low. Also, if he sagged a bit more often, he wouldn't pick-up the cheesy fouls that company men want to pin on him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Green needs to put on more muscle, he gets shoved around by Lebron and Carmelo whenever he guards them. As far as the scoring that is going to be an issue ten fold once Pierce leaves, Green is NOT going to fill those shoes on a consistant basis. Signing Bass and Terry to long term contracts but refusing to give them to Tony Allen and Perkins was disgusting.
Click to expand...


Allen and Perkins were going to cost more money. I don't know if it was that much more money when you look at it contract for contract. But it was a timing issue as they were over the cap and had to pay the luxury tax or more luxury tax. My opinion is that the Celtics owners are cheap asses; not like Jerry Buss and they tried to win a championship on the cheap. I don't blame Ainge for that. He did what he had to do. The order came from the owners to cut.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL - I hope Green does better than Crawford. But who knows. He is a bit too lean. Don't know if he can drive the lane or hold his own consistently enough on the post cos of it.
> 
> I definitely think we need a more prime scorer to replace Pierce. They only come around so often though.
> 
> Bradley is a defensive beast; but he needs to learn how to conserve his energy more and pick his spots better so that he has more energy on offense and so that they are lulled and his steals become higher. His steals are ridiculously low. Also, if he sagged a bit more often, he wouldn't pick-up the cheesy fouls that company men want to pin on him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green needs to put on more muscle, he gets shoved around by Lebron and Carmelo whenever he guards them. As far as the scoring that is going to be an issue ten fold once Pierce leaves, Green is NOT going to fill those shoes on a consistant basis. Signing Bass and Terry to long term contracts but refusing to give them to Tony Allen and Perkins was disgusting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Allen and Perkins were going to cost more money. I don't know if it was that much more money when you look at it contract for contract. But it was a timing issue as they were over the cap and had to pay the luxury tax or more luxury tax. My opinion is that the Celtics owners are cheap asses; not like Jerry Buss and they tried to win a championship on the cheap. I don't blame Ainge for that. He did what he had to do. The order came from the owners to cut.
Click to expand...


I still think we could have gotten more for Perkins than Jeff Green, and we didn't have to include Nate Robinson in that deal either. The issue with Tony Allen wasn't the amount of money but longevity, he wanted a 4 year deal instead of just the 2 Danny offered him. Tony Allen and Perkins are both players drafted by Boston trained and mentored by Doc Rivers, perfect fucking Celtics, you know Doc would kill to have those 2 on our roster right now. I just don't get how we can send Tony Allen to the airport but offer Jason Terry a 3 year deal and is absolutely worthless at this point.


----------



## High_Gravity

I think its a joke that the Celtics had to cut Perkins, Thunder had to trade Harden, Memphis cant keep Rudy Gay but the Lakers and Heat are allowed laundry lists of all stars. Fuck this.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Green needs to put on more muscle, he gets shoved around by Lebron and Carmelo whenever he guards them. As far as the scoring that is going to be an issue ten fold once Pierce leaves, Green is NOT going to fill those shoes on a consistant basis. Signing Bass and Terry to long term contracts but refusing to give them to Tony Allen and Perkins was disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allen and Perkins were going to cost more money. I don't know if it was that much more money when you look at it contract for contract. But it was a timing issue as they were over the cap and had to pay the luxury tax or more luxury tax. My opinion is that the Celtics owners are cheap asses; not like Jerry Buss and they tried to win a championship on the cheap. I don't blame Ainge for that. He did what he had to do. The order came from the owners to cut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I still think we could have gotten more for Perkins than Jeff Green, and we didn't have to include Nate Robinson in that deal either. The issue with Tony Allen wasn't the amount of money but longevity, he wanted a 4 year deal instead of just the 2 Danny offered him. Tony Allen and Perkins are both players drafted by Boston trained and mentored by Doc Rivers, perfect fucking Celtics, you know Doc would kill to have those 2 on our roster right now. I just don't get how we can send Tony Allen to the airport but offer Jason Terry a 3 year deal and is absolutely worthless at this point.
Click to expand...


Jeff Green was a blue chip prospect. He wasn't going to be cheap. It was the right deal given the parameters Ainge had to work with. But he shouldn't have gotten rid of Robinson. I think he saw he was an inconsistent shooter, but he didn't factor that we needed his quickness and ability to push the tempo.

Getting rid of Allen was obviously not worth it either. He's only making $3.3 M; less than what Terry makes. That one's on Ainge, I guess. I think he had figured Ray would be sticking around and that he was only a defensive specialist at that point. But still a stupid move. Allen is a beast on defense. Arguably better than Bradley given his ability to guard the 3's.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> I think its a joke that the Celtics had to cut Perkins, Thunder had to trade Harden, Memphis cant keep Rudy Gay but the Lakers and Heat are allowed laundry lists of all stars. Fuck this.



From a financial standpoint; Stern hasn't rigged it so much. Yes, the Lakers and Heat are both top five in payroll. But it's Stern's ability to manipulate games via officiating that gives him the power. 

From a financial standpoint; players know they get more endorsements deals if they're Stern's wheelhouse. So, there is that though.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

HoopsHype - NBA Salaries

Definitely a difference in the top 15 markets vs. bottom 15 markets in the NBA though. Stern definitely rigs it financially to create perennial contenders out of some teams.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think its a joke that the Celtics had to cut Perkins, Thunder had to trade Harden, Memphis cant keep Rudy Gay but the Lakers and Heat are allowed laundry lists of all stars. Fuck this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From a financial standpoint; Stern hasn't rigged it so much. Yes, the Lakers and Heat are both top five in payroll. But it's Stern's ability to manipulate games via officiating that gives him the power.
> 
> From a financial standpoint; players know they get more endorsements deals if they're Stern's wheelhouse. So, there is that though.
Click to expand...


If the top NBA Players are only on 2 or 3 teams why do we have so many teams? for cannon fodder?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think its a joke that the Celtics had to cut Perkins, Thunder had to trade Harden, Memphis cant keep Rudy Gay but the Lakers and Heat are allowed laundry lists of all stars. Fuck this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From a financial standpoint; Stern hasn't rigged it so much. Yes, the Lakers and Heat are both top five in payroll. But it's Stern's ability to manipulate games via officiating that gives him the power.
> 
> From a financial standpoint; players know they get more endorsements deals if they're Stern's wheelhouse. So, there is that though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the top NBA Players are only on 2 or 3 teams why do we have so many teams? for cannon fodder?
Click to expand...


Stern started watering it down during the Jordan years. They get more money across the regional markets and an easier road for the big markets.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> From a financial standpoint; Stern hasn't rigged it so much. Yes, the Lakers and Heat are both top five in payroll. But it's Stern's ability to manipulate games via officiating that gives him the power.
> 
> From a financial standpoint; players know they get more endorsements deals if they're Stern's wheelhouse. So, there is that though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the top NBA Players are only on 2 or 3 teams why do we have so many teams? for cannon fodder?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stern started watering it down during the Jordan years. They get more money across the regional markets and an easier road for the big markets.
Click to expand...


I think the players are in on this too though, in the summer of 2010 before Lebron made his Decision he had a huge meeting with all the free agents to talk about who goes where and shit, its all a set up.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Joey Crawford was on the scene last night in Brooklyn. Stern wants a long series so that the winner is worn out going into their Heat series.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the top NBA Players are only on 2 or 3 teams why do we have so many teams? for cannon fodder?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stern started watering it down during the Jordan years. They get more money across the regional markets and an easier road for the big markets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the players are in on this too though, in the summer of 2010 before Lebron made his Decision he had a huge meeting with all the free agents to talk about who goes where and shit, its all a set up.
Click to expand...


There's collusion by the players; but that's legal. I don't know if they're in on it with Stern in any capacity.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stern started watering it down during the Jordan years. They get more money across the regional markets and an easier road for the big markets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the players are in on this too though, in the summer of 2010 before Lebron made his Decision he had a huge meeting with all the free agents to talk about who goes where and shit, its all a set up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's collusion by the players; but that's legal. I don't know if they're in on it with Stern in any capacity.
Click to expand...


Stern has his favorite though, he loves Lebron and company down in Miami, and he is just getting out of a 10 year relationship with Kobe and the Lakers even though he still loves them. The Knicks are starting to make him a little cheddar so hes flirting with them a little bit but still not sure if hes ready to take the next step and go steady with them. Stern hates the Spurs, hes still pissed at Popovich for sitting out his players in that Miami game and especially since Pops didn't apologize for it, plus whenever the Spurs win a championship there is no hype and hooplah like with Miami and LA so he doesn't want them winning, as far as Boston goes Stern is done with them. Rondo has gotten suspended like 3 or 4 times in the last year and that is not the image Stern wants for the league, plus this picture that Rondo took insulting Sterns lover doesn't help him either.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Can we get a mod to move this thread to the Conspiracy Theory forum?

It's now sunk to that level.

Too damn funny!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

^^^
A troll's gotta troll, right?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

This is some BS reffing in Gm 2 so far. They've literally given Carmen 5 FTAs so far. And the latest and one, they called it on a cut. And it was called before he even caught the ball. I read Doc's lips "You called it before he shot." He meant, before he had the ball.

Stern wants this series to go 5. He wants a Heat/Knicks Conference final.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Nine FTAs in the first half for Carmen and not one of them was f'ing warranted. Then just now, Carmen threw up a brick; the C's have 4 rebounders to zero knicks. A little guard comes running through the lane and pretends he's pushed so hard and while the ball is still above the rim, the refs call a foul and give hime FTA's. That's f'ing nonsense. They didn't call that shit in the glory days of basketball.


----------



## High_Gravity

I honestly just can't wait for this series to be over, this is excruciating to watch. This is the worst Celtics team we have assembled since Kevin Garnett arrived in 2007, him and Pierce deserve better than to retire on a lottery team. Ray Allen leaving hurt this team more than they care to admit, I'd rather have him on the floor than Terry/Lee/Crawford etc, plus Jeff Green did absolutely nothing last night. Ainge is trying to sell him to us as an all star but I'm not buying it, the man is a role player nothing more nothing less and cannot be expected to carry a team.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

^^^
I'm not that disappointed. All teams get old. Yes, there were bad moves and happenings, but the rebuild was inevitable around this time.

But I am disappointed with not being able to watch a game and hear a whistle every f'ing 30 seconds while Stern's men manage games. Frankly, if I wasn't rooting for the C's or Spurs, I wouldn't watch. It's that f'ing unwatchable. I watched about a grand total of 2 or 3 quarters of last year's 'dream final.'


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> ^^^
> I'm not that disappointed. All teams get old. Yes, there were bad moves and happenings, but the rebuild was inevitable around this time.
> 
> But I am disappointed with not being able to watch a game and hear a whistle every f'ing 30 seconds while Stern's men manage games. Frankly, if I wasn't rooting for the C's or Spurs, I wouldn't watch. It's that f'ing unwatchable. I watched about a grand total of 2 or 3 quarters of last year's 'dream final.'



I boycotted that bullshit Finals completely last year, I tuned out the minute Boston got bumped. I understand that Boston is old but the Spurs core is old too but they are right in the hunt for a championship, if we surrounded Pierce and KG with the proper pieces we could be right there with them.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^
> I'm not that disappointed. All teams get old. Yes, there were bad moves and happenings, but the rebuild was inevitable around this time.
> 
> But I am disappointed with not being able to watch a game and hear a whistle every f'ing 30 seconds while Stern's men manage games. Frankly, if I wasn't rooting for the C's or Spurs, I wouldn't watch. It's that f'ing unwatchable. I watched about a grand total of 2 or 3 quarters of last year's 'dream final.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I boycotted that bullshit Finals completely last year, I tuned out the minute Boston got bumped. I understand that Boston is old but the Spurs core is old too but they are right in the hunt for a championship, if we surrounded Pierce and KG with the proper pieces we could be right there with them.
Click to expand...


I agree with everything you say that if Ainge had done some moves a bit better; then the C's would be more in this. But it'd still be hard at this point with no Rondo and Ray Allen.

And yea, the NBA is so bad that I didn't even watch most of the C's Game 2 yesterday b/c I didn't want to suffer the refs for any longer than I had to. I skipped the entire 3rd so that I wouldn't have to suffer the refs' nonsense. I tuned into the 4th and saw they were down double digits and knew it was over. It's not that the Knicks are that good. The C's are that bad. They have no punch and watching the refs do their BS on top of it is just not worth it.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^
> I'm not that disappointed. All teams get old. Yes, there were bad moves and happenings, but the rebuild was inevitable around this time.
> 
> But I am disappointed with not being able to watch a game and hear a whistle every f'ing 30 seconds while Stern's men manage games. Frankly, if I wasn't rooting for the C's or Spurs, I wouldn't watch. It's that f'ing unwatchable. I watched about a grand total of 2 or 3 quarters of last year's 'dream final.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I boycotted that bullshit Finals completely last year, I tuned out the minute Boston got bumped. I understand that Boston is old but the Spurs core is old too but they are right in the hunt for a championship, if we surrounded Pierce and KG with the proper pieces we could be right there with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree with everything you say that if Ainge had done some moves a bit better; then the C's would be more in this. But it'd still be hard at this point with no Rondo and Ray Allen.
> 
> And yea, the NBA is so bad that I didn't even watch most of the C's Game 2 yesterday b/c I didn't want to suffer the refs for any longer than I had to. I skipped the entire 3rd so that I wouldn't have to suffer the refs' nonsense. I tuned into the 4th and saw they were down double digits and knew it was over. It's not that the Knicks are that good. The C's are that bad. They have no punch and watching the refs do their BS on top of it is just not worth it.
Click to expand...


The Knicks are a 3 point shooting team that plays mediocre defense and they depend on Carmelo for pretty much everything offensively, they would be in deep shit right now if they were playing a good defensive team like Chicago or Indiana. You are right Boston is that bad, we used to be known for our defense but we suck at that now. The problem is you should only bring in players that fit in with the identity of your team, like the Spurs did. Bringing in guys like Jason Terry and Courtney Lee makes no sense for defensive team, and than you let go of defensive minded guys like Perkins, Tony Allen, Greg Stiesma etc etc with all the moves we made this year we changed the whole dynamics of this team, the Celtics basically changed from a top defensive team to a mediocre defensive team with shitty offense, thats not a good luck and it won't take you far in the playoffs. I stopped watching after the first quarter when JR Smith made that half court 3 pointer btw.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

The Spurs were looking good earlier in the season. I think they seemed to have lost some confidence and they've been dealing with injuries. In a fair system, they'd be my favorite still. But Stern hardcore wants Durant/Westbrook or Paul/Griffin in a final.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wnWJwebdX24]Tony Parker and Spurs 2013 Regular Season Highlights Mix - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> The Spurs were looking good earlier in the season. I think they seemed to have lost some confidence and they've been dealing with injuries. In a fair system, they'd be my favorite still. But Stern hardcore wants Durant/Westbrook or Paul/Griffin in a final.



Miami is winning regardless of who comes out of the West, Stern REALLY was praying for a Lakers/Heat Finals so he could finally get that Lebron/Kobe showdown he's always wanted but because of the Lakers injuries and depleted bench they fell way short of expectations. A Clippers/Miami or a rematch of OKC/Miami is probably what we are going to get with Miami winning easily. Next year expect to see the Lakers beefed up and steam roll the west to the Finals.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=fvwp&v=Z2pzUhvWfWI&NR=1]San Antonio Spurs 2012-13 Mix - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Spurs were looking good earlier in the season. I think they seemed to have lost some confidence and they've been dealing with injuries. In a fair system, they'd be my favorite still. But Stern hardcore wants Durant/Westbrook or Paul/Griffin in a final.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miami is winning regardless of who comes out of the West, Stern REALLY was praying for a Lakers/Heat Finals so he could finally get that Lebron/Kobe showdown he's always wanted but because of the Lakers injuries and depleted bench they fell way short of expectations. A Clippers/Miami or a rematch of OKC/Miami is probably what we are going to get with Miami winning easily. Next year expect to see the Lakers beefed up and steam roll the west to the Finals.
Click to expand...


It would have been comical to watch the BS had Kobe not injured himself. I don't know if the Lakers can turn it around in a year. They have a lot of issues.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=upEsXoS0Jkk&NR=1&feature=fvwp]Manu Ginobili 2012-2013 Mixtape - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPY8QjdmQEg]Doc Rivers interviews Tim Duncan & David Robinson 1999 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=czKPH-mPMOE]People Are Awesome 2013 (NEW VERSION) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Spurs were looking good earlier in the season. I think they seemed to have lost some confidence and they've been dealing with injuries. In a fair system, they'd be my favorite still. But Stern hardcore wants Durant/Westbrook or Paul/Griffin in a final.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miami is winning regardless of who comes out of the West, Stern REALLY was praying for a Lakers/Heat Finals so he could finally get that Lebron/Kobe showdown he's always wanted but because of the Lakers injuries and depleted bench they fell way short of expectations. A Clippers/Miami or a rematch of OKC/Miami is probably what we are going to get with Miami winning easily. Next year expect to see the Lakers beefed up and steam roll the west to the Finals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It would have been comical to watch the BS had Kobe not injured himself. I don't know if the Lakers can turn it around in a year. They have a lot of issues.
Click to expand...


The Lakers get stars gift wrapped to them all the time, they will find a way. The NBA makes more money when the Lakers are championship contenders.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Miami is winning regardless of who comes out of the West, Stern REALLY was praying for a Lakers/Heat Finals so he could finally get that Lebron/Kobe showdown he's always wanted but because of the Lakers injuries and depleted bench they fell way short of expectations. A Clippers/Miami or a rematch of OKC/Miami is probably what we are going to get with Miami winning easily. Next year expect to see the Lakers beefed up and steam roll the west to the Finals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would have been comical to watch the BS had Kobe not injured himself. I don't know if the Lakers can turn it around in a year. They have a lot of issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Lakers get stars gift wrapped to them all the time, they will find a way. The NBA makes more money when the Lakers are championship contenders.
Click to expand...


Maybe, players getting paid under the table? Players getting third party endoresements added? I can see that.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> It would have been comical to watch the BS had Kobe not injured himself. I don't know if the Lakers can turn it around in a year. They have a lot of issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Lakers get stars gift wrapped to them all the time, they will find a way. The NBA makes more money when the Lakers are championship contenders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe, players getting paid under the table? Players getting third party endoresements added? I can see that.
Click to expand...


When a team loaded with stars start winning championships the endorsements alone are in the double digit millions. Right now Miamis stars are cleaning up with their endorsements.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

2013 NBA Playoffs -- Boston Celtics coach Doc Rivers fined $25K for criticizing officials - ESPN Boston


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> 2013 NBA Playoffs -- Boston Celtics coach Doc Rivers fined $25K for criticizing officials - ESPN Boston



Hehehe, what a shake down. Go Doc, fuck the officials.


----------



## High_Gravity

Playoff Rondo, a sad reminder of what we're missing - SBNation.com


----------



## High_Gravity

Russell Westbrook out for the season, Miamis road to the title just got even easier smgdh.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> Russell Westbrook out for the season, Miamis road to the title just got even easier smgdh.



You think the Westbrookless Thunder will beat the Spurs or even the Clippers/Grizzlies?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russell Westbrook out for the season, Miamis road to the title just got even easier smgdh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think the Westbrookless Thunder will beat the Spurs or even the Clippers/Grizzlies?
Click to expand...


Nope.


----------



## High_Gravity

Its really too bad Jason Terry couldn't have played like he did yesterday for the whole series, God knows we really needed that. All he's done is postpone judgement day now though.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> Its really too bad Jason Terry couldn't have played like he did yesterday for the whole series, God knows we really needed that. All he's done is postpone judgement day now though.



Not sure it'd have mattered. It's pretty clear that Stern wants the Knicks. They called two fouls on Green for wrestling with Chandler on the block on the face guard. But then twice in the last two minutes of the game, Chandler was allowed to blatantly extend his arm to knock away the defender and bat an offensive rebound to a teammate. And they put Carmen on the line, 20 times. I doubt if Bird ever went to the line 20 times in his career. Yet, in a game that Carmen is shooting 10-35, he somehow gets to the line 20 times. Stern knows what he's doing. He's gotten this stuff down to a science.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=srrOZEhveVc]Greg Popovich "I Want Some Nasty" Spurs Remix - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its really too bad Jason Terry couldn't have played like he did yesterday for the whole series, God knows we really needed that. All he's done is postpone judgement day now though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure it'd have mattered. It's pretty clear that Stern wants the Knicks. They called two fouls on Green for wrestling with Chandler on the block on the face guard. But then twice in the last two minutes of the game, Chandler was allowed to blatantly extend his arm to knock away the defender and bat an offensive rebound to a teammate. And they put Carmen on the line, 20 times. I doubt if Bird ever went to the line 20 times in his career. Yet, in a game that Carmen is shooting 10-35, he somehow gets to the line 20 times. Stern knows what he's doing. He's gotten this stuff down to a science.
Click to expand...


Carmelo Anthonys jersey is the #1 selling one in the NBA now even ahead of Lebron, so Stern is starting to make a little money in New York. He's setting up a Miami/New York conference Finals.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its really too bad Jason Terry couldn't have played like he did yesterday for the whole series, God knows we really needed that. All he's done is postpone judgement day now though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure it'd have mattered. It's pretty clear that Stern wants the Knicks. They called two fouls on Green for wrestling with Chandler on the block on the face guard. But then twice in the last two minutes of the game, Chandler was allowed to blatantly extend his arm to knock away the defender and bat an offensive rebound to a teammate. And they put Carmen on the line, 20 times. I doubt if Bird ever went to the line 20 times in his career. Yet, in a game that Carmen is shooting 10-35, he somehow gets to the line 20 times. Stern knows what he's doing. He's gotten this stuff down to a science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Carmelo Anthonys jersey is the #1 selling one in the NBA now even ahead of Lebron, so Stern is starting to make a little money in New York. He's setting up a Miami/New York conference Finals.
Click to expand...


Yea. It's all about the Benjamins for Stern. He's not even that good of a low post player or driver when you think about it. No way, he should be getting to the free throw line that much. And for the record, the highest amount of FTA's I found Bird ever took was 16-17 vs the Bucks April 12, 1985. If he played by the (real) Jordan rules, he could've averaged that per game. He was much more of a force on the post and around the rim.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure it'd have mattered. It's pretty clear that Stern wants the Knicks. They called two fouls on Green for wrestling with Chandler on the block on the face guard. But then twice in the last two minutes of the game, Chandler was allowed to blatantly extend his arm to knock away the defender and bat an offensive rebound to a teammate. And they put Carmen on the line, 20 times. I doubt if Bird ever went to the line 20 times in his career. Yet, in a game that Carmen is shooting 10-35, he somehow gets to the line 20 times. Stern knows what he's doing. He's gotten this stuff down to a science.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carmelo Anthonys jersey is the #1 selling one in the NBA now even ahead of Lebron, so Stern is starting to make a little money in New York. He's setting up a Miami/New York conference Finals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea. It's all about the Benjamins for Stern. He's not even that good of a low post player or driver when you think about it. No way, he should be getting to the free throw line that much. And for the record, the highest amount of FTA's I found Bird ever took was 16-17 vs the Bucks April 12, 1985. If he played by the (real) Jordan rules, he could've averaged that per game. He was much more of a force on the post and around the rim.
Click to expand...


Stern never handed Bird a damn thing, Melo is starting to get the ref help and the benefits that come along with it so he will get to go to the line alot.


----------



## Misty

Is this NBA cheerleader too fat?

CBS Houston blogger: Is this NBA cheerleader ?too chunky??* - NY Daily News






She will probably get anorexia now cuz some big mouth said she was chunky.


----------



## High_Gravity

Well the Clippers are on the brink of elimination, I am impressed by Memphis so far, they may even get to the conference finals if they can beat OKC without Westbrook which is a real possibility.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> Well the Clippers are on the brink of elimination, I am impressed by Memphis so far, they may even get to the conference finals if they can beat OKC without Westbrook which is a real possibility.



Memphis is built the way a lot of NBA teams were built to win before Stern pussified the league. Their lack of outside shooting may end up killing them.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the Clippers are on the brink of elimination, I am impressed by Memphis so far, they may even get to the conference finals if they can beat OKC without Westbrook which is a real possibility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Memphis is built the way a lot of NBA teams were built to win before Stern pussified the league. Their lack of outside shooting may end up killing them.
Click to expand...


Imagine if Ray Allen went there and they kept Rudy Gay, sweet Jesus.


----------



## High_Gravity

It looks like the Knicks big mouths have gotten them into some shit, showing up to the games in black suits really? JR Smith and Kenyon Martin have big fat fucking mouths and I am glad they lost last night.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> It looks like the Knicks big mouths have gotten them into some shit, showing up to the games in black suits really? JR Smith and Kenyon Martin have big fat fucking mouths and I am glad they lost last night.



They probably got that from Chandler. The 11 Mavs did that. But the Knicks are over-rated garbage. Their second best player is a perrenial bench player and their best player has been out of the first round once and is 18-59 in the last 2 games.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like the Knicks big mouths have gotten them into some shit, showing up to the games in black suits really? JR Smith and Kenyon Martin have big fat fucking mouths and I am glad they lost last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They probably got that from Chandler. The 11 Mavs did that. But the Knicks are over-rated garbage. Their second best player is a perrenial bench player and their best player has been out of the first round once and is 18-59 in the last 2 games.
Click to expand...


Kenyon Martin has a been a shit talker his whole career, so is JR Smith. I haven't heard much from Chandler but putting all these knuckleheads together is alot of attitude for one locker room, I feel sorry for Jason Kidd and the coach trying to deal with these guys.


----------



## High_Gravity

Even if they beat the Celtics they will lose to Indiana in the next round.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like the Knicks big mouths have gotten them into some shit, showing up to the games in black suits really? JR Smith and Kenyon Martin have big fat fucking mouths and I am glad they lost last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They probably got that from Chandler. The 11 Mavs did that. But the Knicks are over-rated garbage. Their second best player is a perrenial bench player and their best player has been out of the first round once and is 18-59 in the last 2 games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kenyon Martin has a been a shit talker his whole career, so is JR Smith. I haven't heard much from Chandler but putting all these knuckleheads together is alot of attitude for one locker room, I feel sorry for Jason Kidd and the coach trying to deal with these guys.
Click to expand...


Coaches get paid too much for me to feel sorry for them. If I was Del Negro though; I'd leave the Clippers. He's just getting paid to baby sit.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> They probably got that from Chandler. The 11 Mavs did that. But the Knicks are over-rated garbage. Their second best player is a perrenial bench player and their best player has been out of the first round once and is 18-59 in the last 2 games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kenyon Martin has a been a shit talker his whole career, so is JR Smith. I haven't heard much from Chandler but putting all these knuckleheads together is alot of attitude for one locker room, I feel sorry for Jason Kidd and the coach trying to deal with these guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Coaches get paid too much for me to feel sorry for them. If I was Del Negro though; I'd leave the Clippers. He's just getting paid to baby sit.
Click to expand...


Del Negro is out of there unless he somehow wins a championship with them from what I heard, Clippers management is done with him.


----------



## High_Gravity

Golden State has been a pleasant surprise.


----------



## TemplarKormac

I wish my Hawks could win on the road....


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> Golden State has been a pleasant surprise.



Spurs are going to sweep them. They're superior in every facet of the game. I was more worried about the Nuggets. They have more ability to grind them down and to run them out of the gym in the high altitude of Denver.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Golden State has been a pleasant surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spurs are going to sweep them. They're superior in every facet of the game. I was more worried about the Nuggets. They have more ability to grind them down and to run them out of the gym in the high altitude of Denver.
Click to expand...


Golden State won't beat the Spurs unless Parker and Duncan go down with season ending injuries, Golden State has improved immensely in the past few years though I didn't expect it.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

C's lay an egg during a Game 6 at home. Nothing new.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Golden State has been a pleasant surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spurs are going to sweep them. They're superior in every facet of the game. I was more worried about the Nuggets. They have more ability to grind them down and to run them out of the gym in the high altitude of Denver.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Golden State won't beat the Spurs unless Parker and Duncan go down with season ending injuries, Golden State has improved immensely in the past few years though I didn't expect it.
Click to expand...


Golden State isn't built for the playoffs. For them to win one playoff series is one more than expected. The Nuggets choked.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eHuPgGrakjc]Kevin McHale Was Almost Traded to the Mavericks | Bill and Bird - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rvzVOIgagZA&NR=1&feature=endscreen]Magic Johnson Weakened Larry Bird by Befriending Him | 'NBA Countdown' Behind the Scenes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Y! SPORTS

Rose getting slammed in the comments section.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Y! SPORTS
> 
> Rose getting slammed in the comments section.



Rose will continue to get slammed more and more until he returns.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> C's lay an egg during a Game 6 at home. Nothing new.



This was the worst team the Celtics have had since Kevin Garnett got to Boston, they have to reload for next year. Ainge really fucked the dog by giving Terry and Courtney Lee big contracts smgdh


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spurs are going to sweep them. They're superior in every facet of the game. I was more worried about the Nuggets. They have more ability to grind them down and to run them out of the gym in the high altitude of Denver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golden State won't beat the Spurs unless Parker and Duncan go down with season ending injuries, Golden State has improved immensely in the past few years though I didn't expect it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Golden State isn't built for the playoffs. For them to win one playoff series is one more than expected. The Nuggets choked.
Click to expand...


If Galinari didn't go down I think it would have been different.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> C's lay an egg during a Game 6 at home. Nothing new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the worst team the Celtics have had since Kevin Garnett got to Boston, they have to reload for next year. Ainge really fucked the dog by giving Terry and Courtney Lee big contracts smgdh
Click to expand...


The 07 C's were 24-58 but they were young and upcoming as Pierce was the only old guy at 30. And they were a year removed from a championship. So I don't even know if I can call them worse. And that was the year they were getting the rookie, Rondo some reps. So I'd vote the 06 team worse since they only won 33 games and they were even more abysmal. I'm pretty sure Doc and Ainge cooked up a scheme to tank games in 07 to get the better lottery pick; which they traded for Ray Allen after having gotten KG.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Golden State won't beat the Spurs unless Parker and Duncan go down with season ending injuries, Golden State has improved immensely in the past few years though I didn't expect it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golden State isn't built for the playoffs. For them to win one playoff series is one more than expected. The Nuggets choked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Galinari didn't go down I think it would have been different.
Click to expand...


Agree. GS fans would argue that that's countered by Lee going down. But I don't think so. Bogut picked up his slack and they don't have great chemistry of playing off each other otherwise. It's not like a Gasol/Randolph combo.

Denver clearly missed his scoring punch and they looked lost w/o an outside shooter.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Y! SPORTS
> 
> Rose getting slammed in the comments section.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rose will continue to get slammed more and more until he returns.
Click to expand...


Rose is a selfish s.o.b. But that stuff sells in the big markets in lieu of winning. That's why the Lakers were fiercely loyal to Kobe even during years the team sucks and why Gallinari and then Lin got the boot from NY in favor of Carmelo


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> C's lay an egg during a Game 6 at home. Nothing new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the worst team the Celtics have had since Kevin Garnett got to Boston, they have to reload for next year. Ainge really fucked the dog by giving Terry and Courtney Lee big contracts smgdh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 07 C's were 24-58 but they were young and upcoming as Pierce was the only old guy at 30. And they were a year removed from a championship. So I don't even know if I can call them worse. And that was the year they were getting the rookie, Rondo some reps. So I'd vote the 06 team worse since they only won 33 games and they were even more abysmal. I'm pretty sure Doc and Ainge cooked up a scheme to tank games in 07 to get the better lottery pick; which they traded for Ray Allen after having gotten KG.
Click to expand...


Oh I meant the worst team in the big 3 era, we have always gotten to the second round or better since KG came to Boston until now. Signing Terry and Lee to 3 year deals is slitting our own throats.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Y! SPORTS
> 
> Rose getting slammed in the comments section.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rose will continue to get slammed more and more until he returns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rose is a selfish s.o.b. But that stuff sells in the big markets in lieu of winning. That's why the Lakers were fiercely loyal to Kobe even during years the team sucks and why Gallinari and then Lin got the boot from NY in favor of Carmelo
Click to expand...


Chicago is not winning a championship with that current team with or without Rose.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rose will continue to get slammed more and more until he returns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rose is a selfish s.o.b. But that stuff sells in the big markets in lieu of winning. That's why the Lakers were fiercely loyal to Kobe even during years the team sucks and why Gallinari and then Lin got the boot from NY in favor of Carmelo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chicago is not winning a championship with that current team with or without Rose.
Click to expand...


Rose was cleared to play in February. I'm sure he'll play if the Bulls somehow beat the Heat.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## High_Gravity

Stephon Curry is amazing, Ginobili stepped up big time!


----------



## High_Gravity

Its really a shame Rudy Gay isn't on Memphis anymore, I really think they could beat Miami if they had enough scoring.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> Its really a shame Rudy Gay isn't on Memphis anymore, I really think they could beat Miami if they had enough scoring.



They miss Gay for closing out games. But I actually think the Grizz play better w/o him. Randolph has said as much.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> Stephon Curry is amazing, Ginobili stepped up big time!



He's allowed to constantly carry-over holding the ball behind his back. From there, he can go behind his back or stall and take a quick step forward.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stephon Curry is amazing, Ginobili stepped up big time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's allowed to constantly carry-over holding the ball behind his back. From there, he can go behind his back or stall and take a quick step forward.
Click to expand...


Ginobili or Curry?


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its really a shame Rudy Gay isn't on Memphis anymore, I really think they could beat Miami if they had enough scoring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They miss Gay for closing out games. But I actually think the Grizz play better w/o him. Randolph has said as much.
Click to expand...


I don't know bro I think if Memphis gets to San Antonio or Miami, they are going to miss that scoring.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stephon Curry is amazing, Ginobili stepped up big time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's allowed to constantly carry-over holding the ball behind his back. From there, he can go behind his back or stall and take a quick step forward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ginobili or Curry?
Click to expand...


Curry. Watch him. He does it all the time. It makes him a lot more adept than he otherwise would be. He wasn't that quick in college; likely b/c they would have called that on him all game.


----------



## High_Gravity

Those three pointers he drops are out of this world though.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its really a shame Rudy Gay isn't on Memphis anymore, I really think they could beat Miami if they had enough scoring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They miss Gay for closing out games. But I actually think the Grizz play better w/o him. Randolph has said as much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know bro I think if Memphis gets to San Antonio or Miami, they are going to miss that scoring.
Click to expand...


Did Rudy Gay Trade Unleash Potent Frontcourt Duo for Memphis Grizzlies? | Bleacher Report



> Part of the reason is that Gay, while he has the ability to create his own shot, is also inefficient offensively. With Memphis, Gay had a paltry effective field-goal percentage of .438, and that has fallen to .406 with Toronto. His true shooting percentage was a diminutive .478.
> 
> Sometimes that can be forgiven if, in the process of taking those shots, a player also opens up looks for his teammates and shares the ball. However Gays 12.1 percent assist rate, along  with the fact that his teammates shot better when he sat on the bench, indicate that Gay wasnt doing that.
> 
> Throw in that he had a usage percentage of 25.5, and you come to the conclusion that he was perilous to Memphiss offense.
> 
> Inefficient scoring on a quarter of the teams plays while on the court, coupled with ball-hoggery, is a dangerous combination. It means Memphis was effectively wasting a lot of possessions.





> Comparing their splits before and after the trade is telling. Per NBA.com/STATS, prior to the trade, the Grizzlies had an offensive rating of 100.4, with an effective field-goal percentage of 46.6 and a true shooting percentage of just 50.8.
> 
> Since the trade, they have an offensive rating of 103.2 with an effective field-goal percentage of 48.7 percent and a true shooting percentage of 52.4 percent.





> Clearly, they are a more efficient team without Gay. So the question then is why?
> 
> A big part of that answer, both literally and figuratively, is Marc Gasol, who has seen a jump in scoring since Gays departure. Hes gone from scoring 13.7 points per game before the trade to 15.3 points per game since the trade, and in so doing has made himself the front-runner for first-team All-NBA center.
> 
> His scoring, passing, defense and rebounding are apparent in the video below.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=p7jIwxrd1IM#]Marc Gasol 23 points 12 rebounds vs Portland Trail Blazers full highlights 03/06/2013 HD - YouTube[/ame]!



> The Grizzlies added two key players when they traded Gay: Davis and Tayshaun Prince.
> 
> Davis has been quietly effective. His effective field-goal percentage has been .587, the best of any player on the team.
> 
> Princes numbers arent any better than Gays, as he has an effective field-goal percentage of just .447 and a true shooting percentage of only .451, but his usage is significantly lower at just 15.7 and he has an assist percentage of 14.5.
> 
> This suggests that, unlike Gay, Prince is aware of his inefficacy, and is therefore looking to pass first, rather than take the shot first.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

5 Reasons Why the Memphis Grizzlies Don't Miss Rudy Gay | Bleacher Report

1. Inefficient isolation game. Assists jumped 19.9 to 23.1.
2. Three players acquired for Gay are averaging 19.5 to Gay's 17.2. All other four starters have increased their scoring also.
3. Fast-break points up 13.5 to 12.9.
4. Defensive rating remained steady.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

How The Memphis Grizzlies Improved After Trading Rudy Gay



> How is that possible? Gay was having the worst season of his career and became an overrated shell of his former self this season. Quite frankly, Gay became a black hole on offense for the Grizzlies, and the stats bore that out.
> Rudy Gay
> 
> FG per game 	PPG 	FG% 	3FG% 	TO/Game
> November 	16.7 	18.7 	41.5 	41.9 	2.2
> December 	16.4 	16.7 	39.4 	23.3 	2.7
> January 	15.8 	15.9 	40.5 	28.6 	2.5





> Gay became nothing more than a volume shooter for the Grizzlies, and a poor one at that. When your shots practically equal your points per game, there is something seriously wrong. Yahoo! Sports fantasy basketball calculates that the average field-goal percentage for a forward such as Gay is 45.6 percent. Gay has been routinely 5 percent worse than that as a shooter, and he does significant damage to an offense because he takes so many shots.
> 
> Therefore, it should have come as no surprise that Memphis suffered tremendously on offense with Gay in the lineup. And despite being replaced by a trio of players not known for their offense, there was actually an improvement in the teams productivity after Gays departure. League rank in parentheses:
> 
> Memphis O 	PPG 	FG% 	3FG% 	Turnovers
> November 	99.5 (9) 	45 (12) 	39.3 (6) 	13.5 (4)
> December 	90.4 (27) 	42.4 (27) 	31.5 (27) 	16.3 (30)
> January 	91.1 (30) 	43.6 (26) 	32.6 (27) 	14.1 (9)
> February 	93.3 (24) 	46 (15) 	36.1 (16) 	14.7 (15)
> March 	93.9 (22) 	45.9 (13) 	36.4 (14) 	13.1 (4)


----------



## High_Gravity

Wow I hope your right I like Memphis, I wouldn't mind seeing them win it all.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> Wow I hope your right I like Memphis, I wouldn't mind seeing them win it all.



Rudy Gay actually won a title in college while playing within an offensive system that didn't center upon him and while he focused on defense.

If he limited his shots and looked to keep the ball moving; he could have been an asset. Unfortunately, he is another Michael Jordan protege that thinks if he's not getting his 20 plus then he's not going to get the attention and cash. There's a lot of truth to that, sadly. But five years from now when he's ringless and has more money than he knows what to do with; he might have some regrets.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Rudy Gay - Connecticut Huskies - College Basketball - Rivals.com

In college; Gay played 30 min, shot 10-12 shots, scored 15, and played D and that was his precise value. The problem is he bought the hype that his game was bigger than that.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's allowed to constantly carry-over holding the ball behind his back. From there, he can go behind his back or stall and take a quick step forward.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ginobili or Curry?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Curry. Watch him. He does it all the time. It makes him a lot more adept than he otherwise would be. He wasn't that quick in college; likely b/c they would have called that on him all game.
Click to expand...


Also, watch when Jack drives. About eighty percent of the time, he extends his arm or elbow and its not being called.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

LA Kings went up 3-2 in their first round series. Back to back, baby!


----------



## High_Gravity

Clay Thompson was on fire last night, you think they can continue this hot shooting? Oakland is going to be on fire for these next 2 games.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> Clay Thompson was on fire last night, you think they can continue this hot shooting? Oakland is going to be on fire for these next 2 games.



Anything can happen in Oakland. The Spurs needed to keep the Warriors down and they didn't. Both games have not been Spur-like games in which they control the tempo of the game. I think they need a game that they jump out to a lead and control the tempo.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clay Thompson was on fire last night, you think they can continue this hot shooting? Oakland is going to be on fire for these next 2 games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anything can happen in Oakland. The Spurs needed to keep the Warriors down and they didn't. Both games have not been Spur-like games in which they control the tempo of the game. I think they need a game that they jump out to a lead and control the tempo.
Click to expand...


Do you think the Spurs should put more pressure on their guards in the half court? maybe some man to man? I have noticed the Warriors love to chuck up 3 point shots, especially Curry and Thompson, maybe put a little more pressure on those guys?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clay Thompson was on fire last night, you think they can continue this hot shooting? Oakland is going to be on fire for these next 2 games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anything can happen in Oakland. The Spurs needed to keep the Warriors down and they didn't. Both games have not been Spur-like games in which they control the tempo of the game. I think they need a game that they jump out to a lead and control the tempo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think the Spurs should put more pressure on their guards in the half court? maybe some man to man? I have noticed the Warriors love to chuck up 3 point shots, especially Curry and Thompson, maybe put a little more pressure on those guys?
Click to expand...


I could agree with that. Put guys like Mills into the game during the first half and tell him to play his ass off for 3 or 4 minutes at a time and keep Parker and Ginobili more fresh. But the reason that the Spurs lost is not the Warriors. Had Neal and Green shot better; they still would have won. I'd like to see Leonard and Duncan take more advantage of their match-ups too.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anything can happen in Oakland. The Spurs needed to keep the Warriors down and they didn't. Both games have not been Spur-like games in which they control the tempo of the game. I think they need a game that they jump out to a lead and control the tempo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think the Spurs should put more pressure on their guards in the half court? maybe some man to man? I have noticed the Warriors love to chuck up 3 point shots, especially Curry and Thompson, maybe put a little more pressure on those guys?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I could agree with that. Put guys like Mills into the game during the first half and tell him to play his ass off for 3 or 4 minutes at a time and keep Parker and Ginobili more fresh. But the reason that the Spurs lost is not the Warriors. Had Neal and Green shot better; they still would have won. I'd like to see Leonard and Duncan take more advantage of their match-ups too.
Click to expand...


Duncan definently needs to be working the Warriors big men, thats for sure.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

It's an in-service day for Stern. No games. He has to plan how he's going to get the Knicks, Heat, Thunder and Warriors to the next round.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

C's need to trade for Jimmer Fredette while his stock is low. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8hqbVxPo74]Jimmer Fredette - Stargazing (2013 Season Highlights Mix) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> It's an in-service day for Stern. No games. He has to plan how he's going to get the Knicks, Heat, Thunder and Warriors to the next round.



You know he briefed his company men yesterday, failure is not an option.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

More BS from the company men. Bogut steps out of bounds with 16 second remaining in a tie game and the company men refuse to review it. That's f'ing nonsense.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Anaheim Ducks lost Game 6 and 7 by a goal to the Detroit Red Wings. That sucks cos they would have faced off against crosstown rival, the LA Kings for the first time during the next round.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Don't be surprised if Ainge uses a 2nd round pick on Brandon Davies. He's a good interior player, rebounder, a good passing big man, a decent shot blocker and he can make the 18-foot jumper. These are all things that the C's desperately need.

Davies gets shot at NBA


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> More BS from the company men. Bogut steps out of bounds with 16 second remaining in a tie game and the company men refuse to review it. That's f'ing nonsense.



The longer they stretch this Spurs/Warriors series the more $$$ the NBA makes this series is quite popular.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Don't be surprised if Ainge uses a 2nd round pick on Brandon Davies. He's a good interior player, rebounder, a good passing big man, a decent shot blocker and he can make the 18-foot jumper. These are all things that the C's desperately need.
> 
> Davies gets shot at NBA



We got nothing to lose at this point, the more big men the better we have none right now.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> More BS from the company men. Bogut steps out of bounds with 16 second remaining in a tie game and the company men refuse to review it. That's f'ing nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The longer they stretch this Spurs/Warriors series the more $$$ the NBA makes this series is quite popular.
Click to expand...


Sadly, the average NBA fan is a dumbass and Stern can get away with this all day. Spurs dragged their feet and should've closed it out. Still, it sucks to be robbed of a chance to win it like that.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> More BS from the company men. Bogut steps out of bounds with 16 second remaining in a tie game and the company men refuse to review it. That's f'ing nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The longer they stretch this Spurs/Warriors series the more $$$ the NBA makes this series is quite popular.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sadly, the average NBA fan is a dumbass and Stern can get away with this all day. Spurs dragged their feet and should've closed it out. Still, it sucks to be robbed of a chance to win it like that.
Click to expand...


They need to close this out as soon as possible, the refs are on deck to try and stretch this series out so the Spurs will be tired when they face OKC, who the refs are trying like mad to get out of the other round.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> The longer they stretch this Spurs/Warriors series the more $$$ the NBA makes this series is quite popular.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, the average NBA fan is a dumbass and Stern can get away with this all day. Spurs dragged their feet and should've closed it out. Still, it sucks to be robbed of a chance to win it like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They need to close this out as soon as possible, the refs are on deck to try and stretch this series out so the Spurs will be tired when they face OKC, who the refs are trying like mad to get out of the other round.
Click to expand...


If Memphis wins Game 4, they'll win the series. OKC can't beat them 3 times in a row; even if 2 are in OKC. And that'll be a tougher match-up for the Spurs IMO.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Game 4: Miami 88 Chicago 65
Miami 21 FTAs
Chicago 32 FTAs

The company men are taught to catch-up the overall series tally during garbage time.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Game 4: Miami 88 Chicago 65
> Miami 21 FTAs
> Chicago 32 FTAs
> 
> The company men are taught to catch-up the overall series tally during garbage time.



This series would have been better if Chicago was healthy, but of course Miami is happy to beat up on a crippled Bulls team with half their roster in the hospital.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, the average NBA fan is a dumbass and Stern can get away with this all day. Spurs dragged their feet and should've closed it out. Still, it sucks to be robbed of a chance to win it like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They need to close this out as soon as possible, the refs are on deck to try and stretch this series out so the Spurs will be tired when they face OKC, who the refs are trying like mad to get out of the other round.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Memphis wins Game 4, they'll win the series. OKC can't beat them 3 times in a row; even if 2 are in OKC. And that'll be a tougher match-up for the Spurs IMO.
Click to expand...


It looks like Memphis got it, even with the refs OKC can't beat this team. Durant is playing like crap despite his inflated numbers too smh.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Game 3: Chi vs. Mia - Joey Crawford Time
Game 4: Memphis vs. OKC - Joey Crawford Time - All's I could do was LOL at his desperate calls to keep OKC in it.
Game 5: SAS vs. GS - Joey Crawford Time?


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Game 3: Chi vs. Mia - Joey Crawford Time
> Game 4: Memphis vs. OKC - Joey Crawford Time - All's I could do was LOL at his desperate calls to keep OKC in it.
> Game 5: SAS vs. GS - Joey Crawford Time?



Memphis really needs to close it out tonight to keep the refs from rallying, Stern does not want to see Zack Randolph and Tony Allens faces in the conference finals he wants Durant there. But even if Memphis can't do it tonight, they'll finish it in 6, even the refs haven't been able to help Durant catch Memphis.


----------



## High_Gravity

It looks like Golden States hot shooting is over, the Spurs need to finish this in 6.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Crawford got the night off last night. He's not six man'ing it for the Heat tonight. I would doubt he's doing OKC-Memphis in back to back games. The NBA routinely avoids that. If I had to guess, we'll see him at Golden State tomorrow.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> It looks like Golden States hot shooting is over, the Spurs need to finish this in 6.



They really do. I'd be disappointed if they allow this to get to a Game 7.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like Golden States hot shooting is over, the Spurs need to finish this in 6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They really do. I'd be disappointed if they allow this to get to a Game 7.
Click to expand...


Memphis closed out OKC last night, so the Spurs need to finish off Golden State as soon as possible, otherwise they will be giving the Grizzlies a chance to rest up. Kevin Durant was absolutely dreadful last night btw.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Crawford got the night off last night. He's not six man'ing it for the Heat tonight. I would doubt he's doing OKC-Memphis in back to back games. The NBA routinely avoids that. If I had to guess, we'll see him at Golden State tomorrow.



David Stern was in the stands watching Memphis/OKC, no doubt trying to see if the Thunder could be saved somehow.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like Golden States hot shooting is over, the Spurs need to finish this in 6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They really do. I'd be disappointed if they allow this to get to a Game 7.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Memphis closed out OKC last night, so the Spurs need to finish off Golden State as soon as possible, otherwise they will be giving the Grizzlies a chance to rest up. Kevin Durant was absolutely dreadful last night btw.
Click to expand...


And yet the media wants to talk about how he doesn't have the supporting cast.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> They really do. I'd be disappointed if they allow this to get to a Game 7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Memphis closed out OKC last night, so the Spurs need to finish off Golden State as soon as possible, otherwise they will be giving the Grizzlies a chance to rest up. Kevin Durant was absolutely dreadful last night btw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet the media wants to talk about how he doesn't have the supporting cast.
Click to expand...


No supporting cast? sweet Baby Jesus, OKC has a fine team, Durant just embarassed himself and played like a bitch during the whole series. If anything OKC looks more like Westbrooks team now instead of Durants.


----------



## High_Gravity

Well the Spurs closed it out, Memphis/San Antonio is going to be a war.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Memphis closed out OKC last night, so the Spurs need to finish off Golden State as soon as possible, otherwise they will be giving the Grizzlies a chance to rest up. Kevin Durant was absolutely dreadful last night btw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet the media wants to talk about how he doesn't have the supporting cast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No supporting cast? sweet Baby Jesus, OKC has a fine team, Durant just embarassed himself and played like a bitch during the whole series. If anything OKC looks more like Westbrooks team now instead of Durants.
Click to expand...


If I was a GM, I'd build around Durant. The problem is that their coach, Scott Brooks was too much of a wuss to tell Durant to pass the ball. Their ball rotation was horrible. And I think they paid the price for not having a pass first PG to back-up Westbrook. Jackson was like a poor man's Westbrook. They should have kept Maynor.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

I've watched the 84 NBA Finals Game 6 two or three times. I knew it was totally rigged. There's a ton of bogus calls and Stern had told someone that he wanted a Game 7. But I never noticed until now that one of the two refs: JOEY F'ING CRAWFORD!

I never noticed before b/c that's back when he had a full head of hair. Knowing that the C's still crushed the Lakers in Game 7; this game is still a good watch. Two great teams.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Carmen Anthony had 150 plus shots and eight assists during the Pacers series.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Carmen Anthony had 150 plus shots and eight assists during the Pacers series.



And JR Smith was drunk and hung over at least 87 times during that series.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> I've watched the 84 NBA Finals Game 6 two or three times. I knew it was totally rigged. There's a ton of bogus calls and Stern had told someone that he wanted a Game 7. But I never noticed until now that one of the two refs: JOEY F'ING CRAWFORD!
> 
> I never noticed before b/c that's back when he had a full head of hair. Knowing that the C's still crushed the Lakers in Game 7; this game is still a good watch. Two great teams.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ZPuVEhm7Yg



Stern told a fan he wanted a game 7, Larry Bird was pissed and commented on that too I believe.


----------



## High_Gravity

Celtics guard Williams arrested near Seattle - Boston Celtics Blog - ESPN Boston

Great pick up Danny Ainge smgdh, I know babies mothers can drive you bat shit crazy but pulling a gun? I would have just not even went for the visit if I was so angry.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=pN0WYlDRPsU]Dwyane Wade Goes Airborne on Lance Stephenson GAME 2 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## High_Gravity

Spurs going back to the Finals wow, Memphis is a good team but the Spurs made them look stupid. I hope the Spurs win the whole thing.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> Spurs going back to the Finals wow, Memphis is a good team but the Spurs made them look stupid. I hope the Spurs win the whole thing.



If Parker stays hot and they contain James then they will.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spurs going back to the Finals wow, Memphis is a good team but the Spurs made them look stupid. I hope the Spurs win the whole thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Parker stays hot and they contain James then they will.
Click to expand...


Can the Spurs play 8 on 5? will they be able to stop Joey Crawford and Dick Bavetta?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spurs going back to the Finals wow, Memphis is a good team but the Spurs made them look stupid. I hope the Spurs win the whole thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Parker stays hot and they contain James then they will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can the Spurs play 8 on 5? will they be able to stop Joey Crawford and Dick Bavetta?
Click to expand...


It's amazing. Other than a few bad calls, including a couple company man specials; the Spurs/Grizzlies was called really well; especially by NBA standards. If the Spurs play the Heat, all of the sudden we'll see controversial calls and non calls galore.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Parker stays hot and they contain James then they will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can the Spurs play 8 on 5? will they be able to stop Joey Crawford and Dick Bavetta?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing. Other than a few bad calls, including a couple company man specials; the Spurs/Grizzlies was called really well; especially by NBA standards. If the Spurs play the Heat, all of the sudden we'll see controversial calls and non calls galore.
Click to expand...


Stern doesn't care about Memphis or San Antonio so he was willing to let them just play ball, if it was the Spurs and OKC I promise you it would have been a different story.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Ironically, Stern's cheating to get the Lakers into the playoffs, helped the Spurs this year. It gave them a cake match-up and they were fresher for the following rounds.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can the Spurs play 8 on 5? will they be able to stop Joey Crawford and Dick Bavetta?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing. Other than a few bad calls, including a couple company man specials; the Spurs/Grizzlies was called really well; especially by NBA standards. If the Spurs play the Heat, all of the sudden we'll see controversial calls and non calls galore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stern doesn't care about Memphis or San Antonio so he was willing to let them just play ball, if it was the Spurs and OKC I promise you it would have been a different story.
Click to expand...


Yup. Just like Game 6 last year when the Spurs were building momentum and the refs molly coddled the Thunder for the final 17 minutes.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Ironically, Stern's cheating to get the Lakers into the playoffs, helped the Spurs this year. It gave them a cake match-up and they were fresher for the following rounds.



Stern stabbed himself in the foot, got to love it. He must have thought the Lakers could pull off a miracle run to the finals if they just got to the playoffs.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ironically, Stern's cheating to get the Lakers into the playoffs, helped the Spurs this year. It gave them a cake match-up and they were fresher for the following rounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stern stabbed himself in the foot, got to love it. He must have thought the Lakers could pull off a miracle run to the finals if they just got to the playoffs.
Click to expand...


He knew it was great ratings either way had Kobe not been injured.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

It's funny the angles that the media gets desperate to sell. How many times did they compare Mike Conley to Tony Parker. It's obvious that Parker has a much higher motor and skill set.


----------



## High_Gravity

Did you see that 24 second violation Joey Crawford gave Indiana? that ball clearly touched the rime, this cheating is really out of hand and its so obvious, even worse than a WWE wrestling bout, at least those guys try to make it look real.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> Did you see that 24 second violation Joey Crawford gave Indiana? that ball clearly touched the rime, this cheating is really out of hand and its so obvious, even worse than a WWE wrestling bout, at least those guys try to make it look real.



They can review that too and just chose not to. That was a momentum killer too. That's the what the company men do though.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

It's sickening to watch the media pretend that Paul George is such a great player. They're so desperate. And the NBA announced that he was All NBA 3rd Team here late in the playoffs. 

*Paul George:*

Reg season: 17.4 ppg 41.9 FG
Playoffs: 18.9 ppg 41.3 FG

*Player Comparison Per 36 Mins*

Paul George: 16.7 ppg, 41.9 FG, 36.2 3FG
Jimmer Fredette: 18.4 ppg, 42.1 FG, 41.7 3FG


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see that 24 second violation Joey Crawford gave Indiana? that ball clearly touched the rime, this cheating is really out of hand and its so obvious, even worse than a WWE wrestling bout, at least those guys try to make it look real.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They can review that too and just chose not to. That was a momentum killer too. That's the what the company men do though.
Click to expand...


That almost tilted the game too, Miami went on an 11-0 run right after and almost stole the game. This is what people don't get when company men rig a game they don't have to give every call to the Heat or the Lakers, just a couple bad calls like this right in the heat of the game could swing the game in their favor.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> It's sickening to watch the media pretend that Paul George is such a great player. They're so desperate. And the NBA announced that he was All NBA 3rd Team here late in the playoffs.
> 
> *Paul George:*
> 
> Reg season: 17.4 ppg 41.9 FG
> Playoffs: 18.9 ppg 41.3 FG
> 
> *Player Comparison Per 36 Mins*
> 
> Paul George: 16.7 ppg, 41.9 FG, 36.2 3FG
> Jimmer Fredette: 18.4 ppg, 42.1 FG, 41.7 3FG



Paul George is giving Miami fits though.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's sickening to watch the media pretend that Paul George is such a great player. They're so desperate. And the NBA announced that he was All NBA 3rd Team here late in the playoffs.
> 
> *Paul George:*
> 
> Reg season: 17.4 ppg 41.9 FG
> Playoffs: 18.9 ppg 41.3 FG
> 
> *Player Comparison Per 36 Mins*
> 
> Paul George: 16.7 ppg, 41.9 FG, 36.2 3FG
> Jimmer Fredette: 18.4 ppg, 42.1 FG, 41.7 3FG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul George is giving Miami fits though.
Click to expand...


He's a key component. Just saying, the media is so desperate to elevate anyone to star status.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's sickening to watch the media pretend that Paul George is such a great player. They're so desperate. And the NBA announced that he was All NBA 3rd Team here late in the playoffs.
> 
> *Paul George:*
> 
> Reg season: 17.4 ppg 41.9 FG
> Playoffs: 18.9 ppg 41.3 FG
> 
> *Player Comparison Per 36 Mins*
> 
> Paul George: 16.7 ppg, 41.9 FG, 36.2 3FG
> Jimmer Fredette: 18.4 ppg, 42.1 FG, 41.7 3FG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul George is giving Miami fits though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's a key component. Just saying, the media is so desperate to elevate anyone to star status.
Click to expand...


Oh I agree, funny how Bird Man is all of a sudden a top 5 center too right?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paul George is giving Miami fits though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's a key component. Just saying, the media is so desperate to elevate anyone to star status.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I agree, funny how Bird Man is all of a sudden a top 5 center too right?
Click to expand...


LOL. Exactly. The Heat's lack of a center may finally cost them.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's a key component. Just saying, the media is so desperate to elevate anyone to star status.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I agree, funny how Bird Man is all of a sudden a top 5 center too right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL. Exactly. The Heat's lack of a center may finally cost them.
Click to expand...


They've been masking this weakness since Lebron came down there, Chris Bosh is a pussy and they were the weakest rebounding team this year even worse than the Celtics.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I agree, funny how Bird Man is all of a sudden a top 5 center too right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. Exactly. The Heat's lack of a center may finally cost them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They've been masking this weakness since Lebron came down there, Chris Bosh is a pussy and they were the weakest rebounding team this year even worse than the Celtics.
Click to expand...


The refs allow the Heat to constantly bump and wrestle their opponents much more to make up for it.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. Exactly. The Heat's lack of a center may finally cost them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They've been masking this weakness since Lebron came down there, Chris Bosh is a pussy and they were the weakest rebounding team this year even worse than the Celtics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The refs allow the Heat to constantly bump and wrestle their opponents much more to make up for it.
Click to expand...


Yup, Boston would have defeated Miami last year in the playoffs if the series was called fairly. Game 2 last year was one of the worst officiated games I ever seen in my life.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> They've been masking this weakness since Lebron came down there, Chris Bosh is a pussy and they were the weakest rebounding team this year even worse than the Celtics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The refs allow the Heat to constantly bump and wrestle their opponents much more to make up for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup, Boston would have defeated Miami last year in the playoffs if the series was called fairly. Game 2 last year was one of the worst officiated games I ever seen in my life.
Click to expand...


Ironically, it was about the time of the ten year anniversary of the worst officiated game in history - 02 WCF Game 6. And reporters were asking Stern about it. And he said he might recollect one or two missed calls. That guy is such a phony.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

The company men did their job tonight. At the 8:25 mark in the 4th with the Pacers within striking distance at 66-74, the ball went off Lebron James. It was an easy call, but naturally the ref called it off the Pacers. Four seconds later, Ray Allen made a three and that's all she wrote.

Funnily enough, the same play happened later with the Heat up 16 and the game over. The same ref emphatically called it Pacers ball; acting like he's such a stalwart authority.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Source: Chris Paul upset with Los Angeles Clippers, could factor into impending free agency - ESPN Los Angeles


----------



## High_Gravity

The refs were never going to let Indiana win, Stern can't afford to have a Indiana/San Antonio finals all the Lebron jockers wouldn't watch, he would miss out on all the cash.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Source: Chris Paul upset with Los Angeles Clippers, could factor into impending free agency - ESPN Los Angeles



I just read about this, do you think he will really leave? I do believe he played a hand in getting Vinny fired though.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> The refs allow the Heat to constantly bump and wrestle their opponents much more to make up for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, Boston would have defeated Miami last year in the playoffs if the series was called fairly. Game 2 last year was one of the worst officiated games I ever seen in my life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ironically, it was about the time of the ten year anniversary of the worst officiated game in history - 02 WCF Game 6. And reporters were asking Stern about it. And he said he might recollect one or two missed calls. That guy is such a phony.
Click to expand...


Those "one of two missed calls" cost Boston the game and ultimately, the series. David Stern is a fucking crook.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Chris Paul upset with Los Angeles Clippers, could factor into impending free agency - ESPN Los Angeles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just read about this, do you think he will really leave? I do believe he played a hand in getting Vinny fired though.
Click to expand...


I've always believed that he wanted to leave. Everyone knows that Donald Sterling is a second rate owner and the Clippers are a second rate organization. He's always been non committal and pandering to him made no sense.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Chris Paul upset with Los Angeles Clippers, could factor into impending free agency - ESPN Los Angeles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just read about this, do you think he will really leave? I do believe he played a hand in getting Vinny fired though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've always believed that he wanted to leave. Everyone knows that Donald Sterling is a second rate owner and the Clippers are a second rate organization. He's always been non committal and pandering to him made no sense.
Click to expand...


I don't know Chris Paul is starting to look flaky to me, when he was in New Orleans he complained about not being in a big city and having a good enough team well the Clippers gave him what he wanted, hes in Los Angeles now and the Clippers are a much better team than what he had with the Hornets. I think its time for Paul to shut up and start playing basketball.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just read about this, do you think he will really leave? I do believe he played a hand in getting Vinny fired though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've always believed that he wanted to leave. Everyone knows that Donald Sterling is a second rate owner and the Clippers are a second rate organization. He's always been non committal and pandering to him made no sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know Chris Paul is starting to look flaky to me, when he was in New Orleans he complained about not being in a big city and having a good enough team well the Clippers gave him what he wanted, hes in Los Angeles now and the Clippers are a much better team than what he had with the Hornets. I think its time for Paul to shut up and start playing basketball.
Click to expand...


Chris Paul is a classic narcissist. But if I were in his shoes, I'd probably be looking for a better situation too. The prevailing wisdom is that he'll go to Dallas.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've always believed that he wanted to leave. Everyone knows that Donald Sterling is a second rate owner and the Clippers are a second rate organization. He's always been non committal and pandering to him made no sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know Chris Paul is starting to look flaky to me, when he was in New Orleans he complained about not being in a big city and having a good enough team well the Clippers gave him what he wanted, hes in Los Angeles now and the Clippers are a much better team than what he had with the Hornets. I think its time for Paul to shut up and start playing basketball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chris Paul is a classic narcissist. But if I were in his shoes, I'd probably be looking for a better situation too. The prevailing wisdom is that he'll go to Dallas.
Click to expand...


Dallas would be perfect for him but at the same time besides Dirk who do they really have? Thats the same reason Deron Williams didn't go there, if Dirk goes down you are by yourself.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know Chris Paul is starting to look flaky to me, when he was in New Orleans he complained about not being in a big city and having a good enough team well the Clippers gave him what he wanted, hes in Los Angeles now and the Clippers are a much better team than what he had with the Hornets. I think its time for Paul to shut up and start playing basketball.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris Paul is a classic narcissist. But if I were in his shoes, I'd probably be looking for a better situation too. The prevailing wisdom is that he'll go to Dallas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dallas would be perfect for him but at the same time besides Dirk who do they really have? Thats the same reason Deron Williams didn't go there, if Dirk goes down you are by yourself.
Click to expand...


That's about any NBA team. It's a watered down league. It's always gonna be patchwork.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chris Paul is a classic narcissist. But if I were in his shoes, I'd probably be looking for a better situation too. The prevailing wisdom is that he'll go to Dallas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dallas would be perfect for him but at the same time besides Dirk who do they really have? Thats the same reason Deron Williams didn't go there, if Dirk goes down you are by yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's about any NBA team. It's a watered down league. It's always gonna be patchwork.
Click to expand...


These guys all want to win now nobody wants to build anything anymore, thats why I think Paul Pierce needs to be commended for his service. Hes been in Boston since 98/99 and he didn't have to stay, he could have left long ago but he stayed. That means something.


----------



## High_Gravity

Report: Celtics attempted to deal for Al Jefferson and/or Paul Millsap at trade deadline | CelticsLife.com - Boston Celtics Fan Site, Blog, T-shirts

Al Jefferson and Paul Millsap to Boston would be fucking SWEET.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=PIU6ysHQRmA#]Tim Duncan Post Moves Compilation Part II - YouTube[/ame]!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Breaking Down How San Antonio Spurs Free the 3-Point Shooter | Bleacher Report


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FElU4FyGJEU]OTL: Gary Neal - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## High_Gravity

The company men will be out in full force to guide Lebron to the Finals tonight.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> The company men will be out in full force to guide Lebron to the Finals tonight.



Indiana 12, Miami 8. Wade hits it out of bounds. One ref calls it Indy and then a couple company men get together and say, wait a minute; Miami ball. (ESPN shows no replay during the break).

Indiana 14, Miami 10. The ball bounces to Wade, who is standing on the baseline. Like half his foot is on the line. Company men see nothing.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> The company men will be out in full force to guide Lebron to the Finals tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indiana 12, Miami 8. Wade hits it out of bounds. One ref calls it Indy and then a couple company men get together and say, wait a minute; Miami ball. (ESPN shows no replay during the break).
> 
> Indiana 14, Miami 10. The ball bounces to Wade, who is standing on the baseline. Like half his foot is on the line. Company men see nothing.
Click to expand...


There was no way in hell Stern was going to allow a Indiana/San Antonio finals.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yMb60Zf4oVs]Lebron James, Flopping 2013 Playoff Edition - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## High_Gravity

I was in my barber shop the other day and so many people are riding Lebrons jock hard, man I pray to god the Spurs can pull this off.


----------



## High_Gravity

Denver Nuggets part ways with coach George Karl - ESPN

I didn't see this happening.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> I was in my barber shop the other day and so many people are riding Lebrons jock hard, man I pray to god the Spurs can pull this off.



The average dumb ass will always drool over the flavor of the month. It's true of anything.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> Denver Nuggets part ways with coach George Karl - ESPN
> 
> I didn't see this happening.



He's the white Lenny Wilkens. Totally over-rated coach.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

No surprise. The company men call two bogus fouls on Duncan in the first quarter. Meanwhile, Parker drives to the hoop with James draped all over him and no call.


----------



## High_Gravity

Tony Parker and Tim Duncan were magnificent last night, I hope they can pull this off.


----------



## High_Gravity

I have to admit I am jealous of the Spurs, I wish that Garnett, Pierce, Rondo and Doc Rivers could be in the same shape as this Spurs team with a great supporting cast.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> Tony Parker and Tim Duncan were magnificent last night, I hope they can pull this off.



If the Spurs win Game 2, the Heat are gonna be in a heap of trouble with the next 3 games at San Antonio.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

I could only shake my head when the Heat goal tended Splitter's shot at one end and then James went down and barreled his shoulder into the defender and scored at the other end to make the score 50-44. They actually showed that play on the lead-out of the game.

And despite that, James still only went 5-18.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

The announcers were mysteriously mum after Ginobili got swatted in the face by Haslem as he went to dunk the ball. Instead, they were just saying how he didn't hop like he used to.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

When Ginobili threw this pass, I was like, noooooo!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Don't know how I missed those:


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Funny top comment to this ESPN article:

"Gotta love how the media's analysis revolves around the Heat not living up to their potential (injuries, Bosh and Wade not contributing which is bullsh.it, Lebron not being aggressive, more bullsh.it, fatigue) rather than the Spurs outplaying them. Good lord, ESPN media analysis is a freakshow of sycophantic unabashed fanboyism. As if the Spurs of all teams are (ever or now) 100% healthy or hit on all cylinders in game one dropping 41/30% from the floor and getting outrebounded by the worst team in the NBA at that facet. Do you any of you realize how ridiculous you look patronizing a team as decorated and proven as the Spurs? Buy a freaking clue."

2013 NBA playoffs -- LeBron shows effects of long season, tough East finals - ESPN


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Stern has the company men reffing Game 2 in Miami. The Spurs needed to play much better to win this one.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dbbrjgc0py8]MNT vs. Jamaica: Field Level Highlights - June 7, 2013 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

World Cup Qualifying continues tonight. Top 3 1/2 of 6 teams advance. Coasta Rica, Mexico, and the USA in a three way tie for first. CR and Mex play each other while USA plays Panama in Seattle. If CR and Mex tie and USA wins, they'll take the top spot by themselves by 2 points. Though, I'll be rooting for Mexico to lose and as long as USA wins, they'll be holding down the fort still.

Final Round - U.S. Soccer


----------



## EPark

Love how the Spurs play. And their upper mgmt is just as good.


----------



## High_Gravity

Spurs whupped some ass in game 3, whats the status of Tony Parkers injury?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> Spurs whupped some ass in game 3, whats the status of Tony Parkers injury?



He should play and hopefully be effective. Curiously, Boris Diaw did not play Game 3; even in garbage time. I have to think that Pop may have been holding him in reserve.

And T-Mac is definitely slower out there. But his passing was sharp. I could see him getting a minute or two of non garbage time. Doubt it though.

If the Spurs stay hot though. The Heat have no shot.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spurs whupped some ass in game 3, whats the status of Tony Parkers injury?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He should play and hopefully be effective. Curiously, Boris Diaw did not play Game 3; even in garbage time. I have to think that Pop may have been holding him in reserve.
> 
> And T-Mac is definitely slower out there. But his passing was sharp. I could see him getting a minute or two of non garbage time. Doubt it though.
> 
> If the Spurs stay hot though. The Heat have no shot.
Click to expand...


I hope they pull it off, I am tired of the Heats garbage. I am worried about Boston though, the word on the street is Doc is not coming back, if thats true we will be going into some serious rebuilding and be chasing lottery pics like in the 90s.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spurs whupped some ass in game 3, whats the status of Tony Parkers injury?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He should play and hopefully be effective. Curiously, Boris Diaw did not play Game 3; even in garbage time. I have to think that Pop may have been holding him in reserve.
> 
> And T-Mac is definitely slower out there. But his passing was sharp. I could see him getting a minute or two of non garbage time. Doubt it though.
> 
> If the Spurs stay hot though. The Heat have no shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope they pull it off, I am tired of the Heats garbage. I am worried about Boston though, the word on the street is Doc is not coming back, if thats true we will be going into some serious rebuilding and be chasing lottery pics like in the 90s.
Click to expand...


I wish we chased lottery picks in the 90's. MGMT was great at putting 32 to 42 win teams together. We only got Pierce b/c a bunch of idiot GMs didn't draft him sooner.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

The company men made their presence felt in the first quarter of game 4. Didn't call a total hack of Wade on Splitter at the rim. And later when he nearly tackled Ginobili during a loose ball, they instead gave a ghost foul to Haslem. Then, they allowed Battier, who was even set on a screen to flop and get Ginobili his second foul.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-9VOWbbRb4]Lebron James - Why We Hate - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> He should play and hopefully be effective. Curiously, Boris Diaw did not play Game 3; even in garbage time. I have to think that Pop may have been holding him in reserve.
> 
> And T-Mac is definitely slower out there. But his passing was sharp. I could see him getting a minute or two of non garbage time. Doubt it though.
> 
> If the Spurs stay hot though. The Heat have no shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they pull it off, I am tired of the Heats garbage. I am worried about Boston though, the word on the street is Doc is not coming back, if thats true we will be going into some serious rebuilding and be chasing lottery pics like in the 90s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wish we chased lottery picks in the 90's. MGMT was great at putting 32 to 42 win teams together. We only got Pierce b/c a bunch of idiot GMs didn't draft him sooner.
Click to expand...


Boston hasn't really drafted well since the 80s, Boston does trades better than anything and Veteran pick ups, SOMETIMES, its been a while since we got one who was worth it. I don't know, if Doc leaves Garnett and Pierce will probably follow, and Rondo will get traded and we will have nothing to show for it. Welcome back to the 90's.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Poll: Most Americans Cheering For Spurs In Finals « CBS Miami


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they pull it off, I am tired of the Heats garbage. I am worried about Boston though, the word on the street is Doc is not coming back, if thats true we will be going into some serious rebuilding and be chasing lottery pics like in the 90s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish we chased lottery picks in the 90's. MGMT was great at putting 32 to 42 win teams together. We only got Pierce b/c a bunch of idiot GMs didn't draft him sooner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Boston hasn't really drafted well since the 80s, Boston does trades better than anything and Veteran pick ups, SOMETIMES, its been a while since we got one who was worth it. I don't know, if Doc leaves Garnett and Pierce will probably follow, and Rondo will get traded and we will have nothing to show for it. Welcome back to the 90's.
Click to expand...


Y! SPORTS

I've always wondered why coaches never get traded.


----------



## Ha3mme8tt

Man! You got big balls!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

^^^


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

TheGreatGatsby said:


> MNT vs. Jamaica: Field Level Highlights - June 7, 2013 - YouTube



BTW - This was the 1000th post in the sports bar.

And the US soccer team plays a WC qualifying match Tuesday on ESPN. Doubt I'll be watching much of it since that's Game 6 of the NBA Finals. Still, it's a big match. A home match in Utah.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qz-2SR3W4vg]US Soccer - Don't Tread on Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qh6neLjxHhE]"RAY ALLEN's "REACTION" AS DANNY GREEN PASSES HIS RECORD" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9oqszV3taJE]2013 NBA Finals: Game 5 Micro-Movie - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hNuI9mMoTIk]Spurs tribute - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lmYwD4Z0jQ4]why the Spurs can win the 2013 NBA finals - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=im1iNq02Kz0&list=PLA840C833FE3D0DB1]Water Jet Pack: Get High with Jetlev! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ShFAeNdiEiA&list=PLA840C833FE3D0DB1]Human Slingshot Slip and Slide - Vooray - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## High_Gravity

Well another win for the Heat, figures. Ray Allen going there was just too much they have 4 all stars now.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> Well another win for the Heat, figures. Ray Allen going there was just too much they have 4 all stars now.



The Heat wouldn't have won fairly officiated series against the Pacers of the Spurs. The Heat even got away with 2 or 3 fouls to end Game 6. Still, this one hurts b/c Leonard literally let the Finals slip through his fingertips. 

I'm wondering if Parker's injury was affecting him by the end of the series. He didn't seem like his normal speedy self.

I'm really annoyed that Popovich wouldn't leave Duncan on the floor at the end of Game 6. Geez.

It sucks that Duncan couldn't make that shot at the end of Game 7. Unfortunately, he misses some chippies when he's off balance though.

I didn't think the Spurs readjusted to the Heat taking Green's shot away the final two games. They needed to run more screens for him and less iso's and also, he needed to look for other options, such as mid range shots or passes. He'll need to improve that facet of his game.

Leonard played magnificently. He is definitely the future of that franchise.

I'm pissed off about the calls in Game 6. Stern really managed to cheat Duncan of another championship.

I'm skeptical about the Heat threepeating. I feel like they were exposed this series. It's just a matter of not letting James get in the lane and having a good enough on ball defender. I think the Spurs gave him too much cushion in Game 7 though. There has to be at least a semi contest on the shot. Way too many open threes.

I knew that three by Chalmers at the end of the 3rd would be a killer.

Ray Allen raped Ginobili on that drive and Bosh was all over Green's body at the end of Game 6. Stern's despicable. Honestly, this is why I didn't even bother watching the Thunder Heat last year. I only watched this year b/c it was the Spurs.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

I couldn't be happier about this. (with Pierce and KG) The Nets sort of become an extension of the C's and get to possibly dethrone the Heat and the Celtics get three first rounders to go with the first they got from the Clippers for a coach who didn't want to be there anyways.

Y! SPORTS


----------



## High_Gravity




----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> I couldn't be happier about this. (with Pierce and KG) The Nets sort of become an extension of the C's and get to possibly dethrone the Heat and the Celtics get three first rounders to go with the first they got from the Clippers for a coach who didn't want to be there anyways.
> 
> Y! SPORTS



The Nets will be a power house but the Celtics are completely fucked for sure, no coach and adding Humphries and Wallace to the Celtics means Rondo is on the way out. Those guys tried to kill each other last year I don't see Rajon playing with them.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well another win for the Heat, figures. Ray Allen going there was just too much they have 4 all stars now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Heat wouldn't have won fairly officiated series against the Pacers of the Spurs. The Heat even got away with 2 or 3 fouls to end Game 6. Still, this one hurts b/c Leonard literally let the Finals slip through his fingertips.
> 
> I'm wondering if Parker's injury was affecting him by the end of the series. He didn't seem like his normal speedy self.
> 
> I'm really annoyed that Popovich wouldn't leave Duncan on the floor at the end of Game 6. Geez.
> 
> It sucks that Duncan couldn't make that shot at the end of Game 7. Unfortunately, he misses some chippies when he's off balance though.
> 
> I didn't think the Spurs readjusted to the Heat taking Green's shot away the final two games. They needed to run more screens for him and less iso's and also, he needed to look for other options, such as mid range shots or passes. He'll need to improve that facet of his game.
> 
> Leonard played magnificently. He is definitely the future of that franchise.
> 
> I'm pissed off about the calls in Game 6. Stern really managed to cheat Duncan of another championship.
> 
> I'm skeptical about the Heat threepeating. I feel like they were exposed this series. It's just a matter of not letting James get in the lane and having a good enough on ball defender. I think the Spurs gave him too much cushion in Game 7 though. There has to be at least a semi contest on the shot. Way too many open threes.
> 
> I knew that three by Chalmers at the end of the 3rd would be a killer.
> 
> Ray Allen raped Ginobili on that drive and Bosh was all over Green's body at the end of Game 6. Stern's despicable. Honestly, this is why I didn't even bother watching the Thunder Heat last year. I only watched this year b/c it was the Spurs.
Click to expand...


I thought the Spurs had it in game 6, its a real disapointment. I wanted them to win too but there was no way Stern would let Duncan get the best of Lebron for a second time, plus Miami is where the money is not San Antonio.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't be happier about this. (with Pierce and KG) The Nets sort of become an extension of the C's and get to possibly dethrone the Heat and the Celtics get three first rounders to go with the first they got from the Clippers for a coach who didn't want to be there anyways.
> 
> Y! SPORTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Nets will be a power house but the Celtics are completely fucked for sure, no coach and adding Humphries and Wallace to the Celtics means Rondo is on the way out. Those guys tried to kill each other last year I don't see Rajon playing with them.
Click to expand...


Rondo has a great long term deal and he's arguably the best PG in the league and he's still pretty young. Ainge ain't trading him. It won't happen.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't be happier about this. (with Pierce and KG) The Nets sort of become an extension of the C's and get to possibly dethrone the Heat and the Celtics get three first rounders to go with the first they got from the Clippers for a coach who didn't want to be there anyways.
> 
> Y! SPORTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Nets will be a power house but the Celtics are completely fucked for sure, no coach and adding Humphries and Wallace to the Celtics means Rondo is on the way out. Those guys tried to kill each other last year I don't see Rajon playing with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rondo has a great long term deal and he's arguably the best PG in the league and he's still pretty young. Ainge ain't trading him. It won't happen.
Click to expand...


I heard rumours about a deal with New York in the works for Rondo this morning.


----------



## High_Gravity

Celtics-Nets deal now includes MarShon Brooks & Kris Joseph instead of Reggie Evans & Tornike Shengelia | CelticsLife.com - Boston Celtics Fan Site, Blog, T-shirts

Good job Danny, instead of rebounding machine Reggie Evans we get Marshoon Brooks and Kris Joseph, players we gave up before and had no use for. Boston is going to be some serious trash this season.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> Celtics-Nets deal now includes MarShon Brooks & Kris Joseph instead of Reggie Evans & Tornike Shengelia | CelticsLife.com - Boston Celtics Fan Site, Blog, T-shirts
> 
> Good job Danny, instead of rebounding machine Reggie Evans we get Marshoon Brooks and Kris Joseph, players we gave up before and had no use for. Boston is going to be some serious trash this season.



That is a good job. Those players have more upside and the C's basically want a crappy season for the high lottery pick. They may have Rondo sit most of the season.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Celtics-Nets deal now includes MarShon Brooks & Kris Joseph instead of Reggie Evans & Tornike Shengelia | CelticsLife.com - Boston Celtics Fan Site, Blog, T-shirts
> 
> Good job Danny, instead of rebounding machine Reggie Evans we get Marshoon Brooks and Kris Joseph, players we gave up before and had no use for. Boston is going to be some serious trash this season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a good job. Those players have more upside and the C's basically want a crappy season for the high lottery pick. They may have Rondo sit most of the season.
Click to expand...


Their going to have to sit Rondo or trade him, if hes on the roster for a full 82 games he has too much pride to tank the season. I don't like playing the lottery game, we could lose 72 games and theres no guarantee they will get the #1 pic.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Celtics-Nets deal now includes MarShon Brooks & Kris Joseph instead of Reggie Evans & Tornike Shengelia | CelticsLife.com - Boston Celtics Fan Site, Blog, T-shirts
> 
> Good job Danny, instead of rebounding machine Reggie Evans we get Marshoon Brooks and Kris Joseph, players we gave up before and had no use for. Boston is going to be some serious trash this season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a good job. Those players have more upside and the C's basically want a crappy season for the high lottery pick. They may have Rondo sit most of the season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Their going to have to sit Rondo or trade him, if hes on the roster for a full 82 games he has too much pride to tank the season. I don't like playing the lottery game, we could lose 72 games and theres no guarantee they will get the #1 pic.
Click to expand...


Rondo has pride, but he's not stupid. He wants to compete for championships; not worry about whether he can win 35 games on a crappy team. As long as he has something to occupy himself; like trying to get 20 assists every night, then he should be fine.

However, I am disturbed by the Rondo trade rumors. I would hope that Ainge wouldn't do something stupid like trade Rondo.

The Kings just drafted 2 more guards. I'm hoping their new management plans on trading Fredette. I think he'd be the perfect player to back-up Rondo and Bradley.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is a good job. Those players have more upside and the C's basically want a crappy season for the high lottery pick. They may have Rondo sit most of the season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their going to have to sit Rondo or trade him, if hes on the roster for a full 82 games he has too much pride to tank the season. I don't like playing the lottery game, we could lose 72 games and theres no guarantee they will get the #1 pic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rondo has pride, but he's not stupid. He wants to compete for championships; not worry about whether he can win 35 games on a crappy team. As long as he has something to occupy himself; like trying to get 20 assists every night, then he should be fine.
> 
> However, I am disturbed by the Rondo trade rumors. I would hope that Ainge wouldn't do something stupid like trade Rondo.
> 
> The Kings just drafted 2 more guards. I'm hoping their new management plans on trading Fredette. I think he'd be the perfect player to back-up Rondo and Bradley.
Click to expand...


Ainge has not made a decent personnel move in 3 years, I think he wants to trade Rondo and if Rondo hadn't gotten injured last year, he would already be gone by now. You need to lose more than 35 games to get a decent lottery pic, hell in the East Boston could win 35 games and slide right into the playoffs!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Their going to have to sit Rondo or trade him, if hes on the roster for a full 82 games he has too much pride to tank the season. I don't like playing the lottery game, we could lose 72 games and theres no guarantee they will get the #1 pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rondo has pride, but he's not stupid. He wants to compete for championships; not worry about whether he can win 35 games on a crappy team. As long as he has something to occupy himself; like trying to get 20 assists every night, then he should be fine.
> 
> However, I am disturbed by the Rondo trade rumors. I would hope that Ainge wouldn't do something stupid like trade Rondo.
> 
> The Kings just drafted 2 more guards. I'm hoping their new management plans on trading Fredette. I think he'd be the perfect player to back-up Rondo and Bradley.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ainge has not made a decent personnel move in 3 years, I think he wants to trade Rondo and if Rondo hadn't gotten injured last year, he would already be gone by now. You need to lose more than 35 games to get a decent lottery pic, hell in the East Boston could win 35 games and slide right into the playoffs!
Click to expand...


Unless Boston makes major free agency signings, I don't see them winning 20 games even with Rondo. Rondo, Green or Bradley aren't consistent scorers. And the rest the cast is pretty crappy. I could frankly see them having the worst record in the league and I'd be fine with that. If you're going to suck, make sure you get a top four pick. Ainge may keep Gerald Wallace just to make sure that there's a requisite amount of bricks and lack of chemistry.

And don't think Ainge won't do it. He tanked 07 too.


----------



## Nosmo King

21 games over .500!  A two game lead in the National League Central!  51 total wins out of the first half of the season!

What will happen to the Pittsburgh Pirates in July and August?  Will the wheels fall off like a Chinese motorcycle?  Will they fold again like the past two seasons?

It's fun to watch now, but there are still 81 games to play.  I suggest every sports fan stays tuned because this year may be history.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Is this another hit and run Pirates post?


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rondo has pride, but he's not stupid. He wants to compete for championships; not worry about whether he can win 35 games on a crappy team. As long as he has something to occupy himself; like trying to get 20 assists every night, then he should be fine.
> 
> However, I am disturbed by the Rondo trade rumors. I would hope that Ainge wouldn't do something stupid like trade Rondo.
> 
> The Kings just drafted 2 more guards. I'm hoping their new management plans on trading Fredette. I think he'd be the perfect player to back-up Rondo and Bradley.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ainge has not made a decent personnel move in 3 years, I think he wants to trade Rondo and if Rondo hadn't gotten injured last year, he would already be gone by now. You need to lose more than 35 games to get a decent lottery pic, hell in the East Boston could win 35 games and slide right into the playoffs!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless Boston makes major free agency signings, I don't see them winning 20 games even with Rondo. Rondo, Green or Bradley aren't consistent scorers. And the rest the cast is pretty crappy. I could frankly see them having the worst record in the league and I'd be fine with that. If you're going to suck, make sure you get a top four pick. Ainge may keep Gerald Wallace just to make sure that there's a requisite amount of bricks and lack of chemistry.
> 
> And don't think Ainge won't do it. He tanked 07 too.
Click to expand...


Oh I know Ainge has no issue with it, the the thing is the East is pretty weak. Look at the teams, Detroit, Charlotte, Orlando, The Wizards, Raptors, Bucks etc etc, a Celtics team with Rondo, Avery Bradley, Sullinger, Wallace etc could fuck around and win 30 games by accident just because the east has alot of shitty teams.


----------



## Nosmo King

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Is this another hit and run Pirates post?


As a Pirates fan for the past 50 years, it's hard to get on a bandwagon because we know instinctively what happens once  the back-to-school sales start.

Plus, there's no basketball in Pittsburgh so who cares?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Nosmo King said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this another hit and run Pirates post?
> 
> 
> 
> As a Pirates fan for the past 50 years, it's hard to get on a bandwagon because we know instinctively what happens once  the back-to-school sales start.
> 
> Plus, there's no basketball in Pittsburgh so who cares?
Click to expand...


Baseball's had a bit more parity. Some of that is revenue sharing. It's more likely the mismanagement of teams like the Mets, Dodgers, Angels, Cubs, etc. 

Pirates are in a bad division and have some talent. They can make some noise; especially in the weak NL. They could even make it to the WS. Long term, you're right not to be too excited. So enjoy it for this year at least.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ainge has not made a decent personnel move in 3 years, I think he wants to trade Rondo and if Rondo hadn't gotten injured last year, he would already be gone by now. You need to lose more than 35 games to get a decent lottery pic, hell in the East Boston could win 35 games and slide right into the playoffs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless Boston makes major free agency signings, I don't see them winning 20 games even with Rondo. Rondo, Green or Bradley aren't consistent scorers. And the rest the cast is pretty crappy. I could frankly see them having the worst record in the league and I'd be fine with that. If you're going to suck, make sure you get a top four pick. Ainge may keep Gerald Wallace just to make sure that there's a requisite amount of bricks and lack of chemistry.
> 
> And don't think Ainge won't do it. He tanked 07 too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I know Ainge has no issue with it, the the thing is the East is pretty weak. Look at the teams, Detroit, Charlotte, Orlando, The Wizards, Raptors, Bucks etc etc, a Celtics team with Rondo, Avery Bradley, Sullinger, Wallace etc could fuck around and win 30 games by accident just because the east has alot of shitty teams.
Click to expand...


They'll need to get worse then. Trade Sully for a first rounder. Play Fab Melo big minutes, etc.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unless Boston makes major free agency signings, I don't see them winning 20 games even with Rondo. Rondo, Green or Bradley aren't consistent scorers. And the rest the cast is pretty crappy. I could frankly see them having the worst record in the league and I'd be fine with that. If you're going to suck, make sure you get a top four pick. Ainge may keep Gerald Wallace just to make sure that there's a requisite amount of bricks and lack of chemistry.
> 
> And don't think Ainge won't do it. He tanked 07 too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I know Ainge has no issue with it, the the thing is the East is pretty weak. Look at the teams, Detroit, Charlotte, Orlando, The Wizards, Raptors, Bucks etc etc, a Celtics team with Rondo, Avery Bradley, Sullinger, Wallace etc could fuck around and win 30 games by accident just because the east has alot of shitty teams.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They'll need to get worse then. Trade Sully for a first rounder. Play Fab Melo big minutes, etc.
Click to expand...


Bass has to go too, and Courtney Lee. Watch this team surprise all of us and make a run smgdh and we miss out on the pics next year, that would be our luck.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I know Ainge has no issue with it, the the thing is the East is pretty weak. Look at the teams, Detroit, Charlotte, Orlando, The Wizards, Raptors, Bucks etc etc, a Celtics team with Rondo, Avery Bradley, Sullinger, Wallace etc could fuck around and win 30 games by accident just because the east has alot of shitty teams.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They'll need to get worse then. Trade Sully for a first rounder. Play Fab Melo big minutes, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bass has to go too, and Courtney Lee. Watch this team surprise all of us and make a run smgdh and we miss out on the pics next year, that would be our luck.
Click to expand...


Lee seems like he sucks just right. I'd keep him. I'd take a second rounder for Bass.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> They'll need to get worse then. Trade Sully for a first rounder. Play Fab Melo big minutes, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bass has to go too, and Courtney Lee. Watch this team surprise all of us and make a run smgdh and we miss out on the pics next year, that would be our luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lee seems like he sucks just right. I'd keep him. I'd take a second rounder for Bass.
Click to expand...


LMAO! Yeah Lee is terrible, he should start over Avery.


----------



## Nosmo King

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this another hit and run Pirates post?
> 
> 
> 
> As a Pirates fan for the past 50 years, it's hard to get on a bandwagon because we know instinctively what happens once  the back-to-school sales start.
> 
> Plus, there's no basketball in Pittsburgh so who cares?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Baseball's had a bit more parity. Some of that is revenue sharing. It's more likely the mismanagement of teams like the Mets, Dodgers, Angels, Cubs, etc.
> 
> Pirates are in a bad division and have some talent. They can make some noise; especially in the weak NL. They could even make it to the WS. Long term, you're right not to be too excited. So enjoy it for this year at least.
Click to expand...

The National League Central is dominated by three teams playing well over .500; the Cardinals, Reds and Pirates.  Only the Cubs and Brewers currently have losing records.  During most of June, the Pirates, Reds and Cardinals were all playing over .600!  I wouldn't call the NL Central a bad division.


----------



## High_Gravity

History lesson: A revealing look inside the Celtics 1996-97 tank job | CelticsLife.com - Boston Celtics Fan Site, Blog, T-shirts

Tanking doesn't always work.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> History lesson: A revealing look inside the Celtics 1996-97 tank job | CelticsLife.com - Boston Celtics Fan Site, Blog, T-shirts
> 
> Tanking doesn't always work.



The 90's Celtics were horribly mismanaged. Bird wanted to lead the organization and the idiots stonewalled him and they got what they got. Bird made sure he beat their asses by 20 every time he played them when he coached Indy too. He came right out and said it, that he took extra satisfaction in beating the Celtics.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> History lesson: A revealing look inside the Celtics 1996-97 tank job | CelticsLife.com - Boston Celtics Fan Site, Blog, T-shirts
> 
> Tanking doesn't always work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 90's Celtics were horribly mismanaged. Bird wanted to lead the organization and the idiots stonewalled him and they got what they got. Bird made sure he beat their asses by 20 every time he played them when he coached Indy too. He came right out and said it, that he took extra satisfaction in beating the Celtics.
Click to expand...


Hmm I didn't know he wanted to work there, I thought he passed because if he coached them the expectations would be too high. At any rate, tanking for pics is a pretty big gamble, I don't know, I guess I'm just not looking forward to 2-3 years of shitty basketball you know?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> History lesson: A revealing look inside the Celtics 1996-97 tank job | CelticsLife.com - Boston Celtics Fan Site, Blog, T-shirts
> 
> Tanking doesn't always work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 90's Celtics were horribly mismanaged. Bird wanted to lead the organization and the idiots stonewalled him and they got what they got. Bird made sure he beat their asses by 20 every time he played them when he coached Indy too. He came right out and said it, that he took extra satisfaction in beating the Celtics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm I didn't know he wanted to work there, I thought he passed because if he coached them the expectations would be too high. At any rate, tanking for pics is a pretty big gamble, I don't know, I guess I'm just not looking forward to 2-3 years of shitty basketball you know?
Click to expand...


No. He was still tight with Red, Kevin, Reggie and went to work with them right after retirement as a consultant. He was on trek to coach and/or gm next and then about a year later a new owner bought the team and brought in their own shitty management that discarded him like trash.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

I can live with the crappy basketball for a a year or two. It's better than total mediocrity like we had this season.  A first round exit is the worst thing you can have as a fan.

Plus, Spurs are still fun and I think Leonard will have a break-out year. It'll be fun to watch.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> I can live with the crappy basketball for a a year or two. It's better than total mediocrity like we had this season.  A first round exit is the worst thing you can have as a fan.
> 
> Plus, Spurs are still fun and I think Leonard will have a break-out year. It'll be fun to watch.



You think the Spurs will still hold? I'd like to see them add Al Jefferson or Paul Millsap to give Timmie some rest.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 90's Celtics were horribly mismanaged. Bird wanted to lead the organization and the idiots stonewalled him and they got what they got. Bird made sure he beat their asses by 20 every time he played them when he coached Indy too. He came right out and said it, that he took extra satisfaction in beating the Celtics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm I didn't know he wanted to work there, I thought he passed because if he coached them the expectations would be too high. At any rate, tanking for pics is a pretty big gamble, I don't know, I guess I'm just not looking forward to 2-3 years of shitty basketball you know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. He was still tight with Red, Kevin, Reggie and went to work with them right after retirement as a consultant. He was on trek to coach and/or gm next and then about a year later a new owner bought the team and brought in their own shitty management that discarded him like trash.
Click to expand...


Too bad we couldn't get Larry to coach now!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can live with the crappy basketball for a a year or two. It's better than total mediocrity like we had this season.  A first round exit is the worst thing you can have as a fan.
> 
> Plus, Spurs are still fun and I think Leonard will have a break-out year. It'll be fun to watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think the Spurs will still hold? I'd like to see them add Al Jefferson or Paul Millsap to give Timmie some rest.
Click to expand...


TD played heavier minutes in the playoffs. He'll likely see his mins go down. Ginobili is getting older and is less reliable. I think Leonard has the ability to make his own plays though and they'll allow him to grow more that way. It was obvious that the Spurs needed a wing that could drive to the rim or pull-up and shoot at the end of games.


----------



## TemplarKormac

The Hawks have no chance of landing Howard. Just like they were a couple of picks behind landing Kevin Durant...

At least the Braves whipped the Marlins last night though.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can live with the crappy basketball for a a year or two. It's better than total mediocrity like we had this season.  A first round exit is the worst thing you can have as a fan.
> 
> Plus, Spurs are still fun and I think Leonard will have a break-out year. It'll be fun to watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think the Spurs will still hold? I'd like to see them add Al Jefferson or Paul Millsap to give Timmie some rest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> TD played heavier minutes in the playoffs. He'll likely see his mins go down. Ginobili is getting older and is less reliable. I think Leonard has the ability to make his own plays though and they'll allow him to grow more that way. It was obvious that the Spurs needed a wing that could drive to the rim or pull-up and shoot at the end of games.
Click to expand...


I think the Spurs need a center too, Bonner/Diaw etc isn't going to cut it. I will go as far as to say if the Spurs had Anderson Varaejo or Gortat the trophy would be in San Antonio right now.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think the Spurs will still hold? I'd like to see them add Al Jefferson or Paul Millsap to give Timmie some rest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TD played heavier minutes in the playoffs. He'll likely see his mins go down. Ginobili is getting older and is less reliable. I think Leonard has the ability to make his own plays though and they'll allow him to grow more that way. It was obvious that the Spurs needed a wing that could drive to the rim or pull-up and shoot at the end of games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the Spurs need a center too, Bonner/Diaw etc isn't going to cut it. I will go as far as to say if the Spurs had Anderson Varaejo or Gortat the trophy would be in San Antonio right now.
Click to expand...


Bonner's not a center. I used to mistakenly think he played some center too. But really, Duncan plays center when he's in the game.

Splitter is better than most centers. But the Spurs could us an upgrade there. He's a great passing center and he improved his high-low with TD. And he's a more dependable FT shooter now. And he's a good defender. But his lack of low post game is glaring. He shoots from his hip and that's not good at the 5.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> TD played heavier minutes in the playoffs. He'll likely see his mins go down. Ginobili is getting older and is less reliable. I think Leonard has the ability to make his own plays though and they'll allow him to grow more that way. It was obvious that the Spurs needed a wing that could drive to the rim or pull-up and shoot at the end of games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Spurs need a center too, Bonner/Diaw etc isn't going to cut it. I will go as far as to say if the Spurs had Anderson Varaejo or Gortat the trophy would be in San Antonio right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bonner's not a center. I used to mistakenly think he played some center too. But really, Duncan plays center when he's in the game.
> 
> Splitter is better than most centers. But the Spurs could us an upgrade there. He's a great passing center and he improved his high-low with TD. And he's a more dependable FT shooter now. And he's a good defender. But his lack of low post game is glaring. He shoots from his hip and that's not good at the 5.
Click to expand...


Duncan is naturally a PF too, put a decent center next to him and he would shine, just like how KG is a PF. These guys need to be playing in their position, KG will get that chance in Brooklyn.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> Duncan is naturally a PF too, put a decent center next to him and he would shine, just like how KG is a PF. These guys need to be playing in their position, KG will get that chance in Brooklyn.



I hope Pierce gets in great shape. 

1 - DW
2 - JJ
3-  PP
4 - KG
5 - BL

That's a team that can knock-off the Heat.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Duncan is naturally a PF too, put a decent center next to him and he would shine, just like how KG is a PF. These guys need to be playing in their position, KG will get that chance in Brooklyn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope Pierce gets in great shape.
> 
> 1 - DW
> 2 - JJ
> 3-  PP
> 4 - KG
> 5 - BL
> 
> That's a team that can knock-off the Heat.
Click to expand...


Plus Terry off the bench, as long as he can get back some of his old magic. I'll be rooting for them, Pierce and KG deserve one more to make up for being robbed in 2010.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Duncan is naturally a PF too, put a decent center next to him and he would shine, just like how KG is a PF. These guys need to be playing in their position, KG will get that chance in Brooklyn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope Pierce gets in great shape.
> 
> 1 - DW
> 2 - JJ
> 3-  PP
> 4 - KG
> 5 - BL
> 
> That's a team that can knock-off the Heat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Plus Terry off the bench, as long as he can get back some of his old magic. I'll be rooting for them, Pierce and KG deserve one more to make up for being robbed in 2010.
Click to expand...


Evans off the bench can give them good intensity. That's good b/c Pierce and KG will need rest. But, they can still play them at the end of close games. Still, the Nets lack of depth is a worry. I hope they get a couple good FA pick-ups.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope Pierce gets in great shape.
> 
> 1 - DW
> 2 - JJ
> 3-  PP
> 4 - KG
> 5 - BL
> 
> That's a team that can knock-off the Heat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus Terry off the bench, as long as he can get back some of his old magic. I'll be rooting for them, Pierce and KG deserve one more to make up for being robbed in 2010.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Evans off the bench can give them good intensity. That's good b/c Pierce and KG will need rest. But, they can still play them at the end of close games. Still, the Nets lack of depth is a worry. I hope they get a couple good FA pick-ups.
Click to expand...


I think they should, they can make additions during the season as well. Keeping Evans was good for them as well.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Nets drafted Mason Plumlee, who played all four years at Duke. He can hopefully give them quality minutes too.

Mason Plumlee Stats | College Basketball at Sports-Reference.com


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Nets drafted Mason Plumlee, who played all four years at Duke. He can hopefully give them quality minutes too.
> 
> Mason Plumlee Stats | College Basketball at Sports-Reference.com



I saw him at the draft, he'll get to learn alot playing with Kevin Garnett and Brook Lopez.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Larry Bird: Returning was 'easy choice' | WTHITV.com Terre Haute, Indiana


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Brad Stevens is the new C's coach. An upgrade from Rivers IMO. It's a perplexing move though. You'd think if they were gonna tank, they'd find a placeholder for a year or two and then bring in Stevens.

Y! SPORTS


----------



## HUGGY

Good grief!  You people are still talking about basketball?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

HUGGY said:


> Good grief!  You people are still talking about basketball?



Says the guy who talks Seahawks nonstop!


----------



## High_Gravity

HUGGY said:


> Good grief!  You people are still talking about basketball?



Yes.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Brad Stevens is the new C's coach. An upgrade from Rivers IMO. It's a perplexing move though. You'd think if they were gonna tank, they'd find a placeholder for a year or two and then bring in Stevens.
> 
> Y! SPORTS



Well you can't have a garbage team, garbage coach and garbage everything because nobody will want to come to Boston, we could have a chance to nail a hot free agent and totally miss out if theres not at least something attractive about the organization.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brad Stevens is the new C's coach. An upgrade from Rivers IMO. It's a perplexing move though. You'd think if they were gonna tank, they'd find a placeholder for a year or two and then bring in Stevens.
> 
> Y! SPORTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well you can't have a garbage team, garbage coach and garbage everything because nobody will want to come to Boston, we could have a chance to nail a hot free agent and totally miss out if theres not at least something attractive about the organization.
Click to expand...


I just don't think Stevens would have came here if the Celts were planning on tanking it this season. Ainge's strategy was making more sense before. I do like that Steven is the coach. But, I really think they should have brought in a placeholder for a year.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brad Stevens is the new C's coach. An upgrade from Rivers IMO. It's a perplexing move though. You'd think if they were gonna tank, they'd find a placeholder for a year or two and then bring in Stevens.
> 
> Y! SPORTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well you can't have a garbage team, garbage coach and garbage everything because nobody will want to come to Boston, we could have a chance to nail a hot free agent and totally miss out if theres not at least something attractive about the organization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just don't think Stevens would have came here if the Celts were planning on tanking it this season. Ainge's strategy was making more sense before. I do like that Steven is the coach. But, I really think they should have brought in a placeholder for a year.
Click to expand...


I think Ainge is scared of going back to the 90s style Celtic basketball where nobody wanted to play for Boston even if you put a gun to their head, if we start to suck too badly Rondo will leave too and than we will be in real trouble.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well you can't have a garbage team, garbage coach and garbage everything because nobody will want to come to Boston, we could have a chance to nail a hot free agent and totally miss out if theres not at least something attractive about the organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't think Stevens would have came here if the Celts were planning on tanking it this season. Ainge's strategy was making more sense before. I do like that Steven is the coach. But, I really think they should have brought in a placeholder for a year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Ainge is scared of going back to the 90s style Celtic basketball where nobody wanted to play for Boston even if you put a gun to their head, if we start to suck too badly Rondo will leave too and than we will be in real trouble.
Click to expand...


Unless Jeff Green is capable of 25 and 12 on 50 percent shooting, we're gonna suck pretty bad.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0WB7urriE8]Brad Stevens 1-on-1 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

I LOL'd when I heard the Clips traded Bledsoe for Reddick. That's better than getting KG? Clips will never be a championship team. Their owner has ulterior motives; namely money.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't think Stevens would have came here if the Celts were planning on tanking it this season. Ainge's strategy was making more sense before. I do like that Steven is the coach. But, I really think they should have brought in a placeholder for a year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Ainge is scared of going back to the 90s style Celtic basketball where nobody wanted to play for Boston even if you put a gun to their head, if we start to suck too badly Rondo will leave too and than we will be in real trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless Jeff Green is capable of 25 and 12 on 50 percent shooting, we're gonna suck pretty bad.
Click to expand...


Green is not capable of anything close to that, even though Ainge thinks he is.


----------



## High_Gravity

I saw some pre game hoops this weekend Kelly Olnyk looked good in the summer league, and Fab Melo actually looks in shape this year.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> I saw some pre game hoops this weekend Kelly Olnyk looked good in the summer league, and Fab Melo actually looks in shape this year.



Olnyk is a poor man's KG. But these days, there aren't many 7 footers who can shoot like him. I personally thought he wasn't worth the high pick cos he's really slow. Like slower than a lot of 5's and he's a 4. Perhaps he'll work well with Rondo on the pick and pop though. He can really nail shot after shot if he's setup.

Fab is a great shot blocker. I don't know if he'll ever be anything though.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw some pre game hoops this weekend Kelly Olnyk looked good in the summer league, and Fab Melo actually looks in shape this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olnyk is a poor man's KG. But these days, there aren't many 7 footers who can shoot like him. I personally thought he wasn't worth the high pick cos he's really slow. Like slower than a lot of 5's and he's a 4. Perhaps he'll work well with Rondo on the pick and pop though. He can really nail shot after shot if he's setup.
> 
> Fab is a great shot blocker. I don't know if he'll ever be anything though.
Click to expand...


I'll be happy with Fab as long as he can stay on the floor, play ok defense and block some shots like Greg Stiesma did for us a few years ago. Maybe one day, become the next Kendrick Perkins. Olnyk reminds me of a poor mans Dirk because of his shooting, I'll take it.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw some pre game hoops this weekend Kelly Olnyk looked good in the summer league, and Fab Melo actually looks in shape this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olnyk is a poor man's KG. But these days, there aren't many 7 footers who can shoot like him. I personally thought he wasn't worth the high pick cos he's really slow. Like slower than a lot of 5's and he's a 4. Perhaps he'll work well with Rondo on the pick and pop though. He can really nail shot after shot if he's setup.
> 
> Fab is a great shot blocker. I don't know if he'll ever be anything though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll be happy with Fab as long as he can stay on the floor, play ok defense and block some shots like Greg Stiesma did for us a few years ago. Maybe one day, become the next Kendrick Perkins. Olnyk reminds me of a poor mans Dirk because of his shooting, I'll take it.
Click to expand...


Poor Man's Dirk is probably the better comparison.

Fab Melo is supposed to be a great shot blocker (probably top five in the league if he got minutes). The problem is he has virtually no offensive game and he's not good on the boards.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Olnyk is a poor man's KG. But these days, there aren't many 7 footers who can shoot like him. I personally thought he wasn't worth the high pick cos he's really slow. Like slower than a lot of 5's and he's a 4. Perhaps he'll work well with Rondo on the pick and pop though. He can really nail shot after shot if he's setup.
> 
> Fab is a great shot blocker. I don't know if he'll ever be anything though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be happy with Fab as long as he can stay on the floor, play ok defense and block some shots like Greg Stiesma did for us a few years ago. Maybe one day, become the next Kendrick Perkins. Olnyk reminds me of a poor mans Dirk because of his shooting, I'll take it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poor Man's Dirk is probably the better comparison.
> 
> Fab Melo is supposed to be a great shot blocker (probably top five in the league if he got minutes). The problem is he has virtually no offensive game and he's not good on the boards.
Click to expand...


Last year Melo was out of shape and couldn't even be on the floor, from what I saw yesterday he is in alot better shape which is a good start. The jury is out on whether he can play this way in regular NBA games though.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Paul Pierce Plays In The World Series of Poker | ThePostGame


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Ainge should have gotten Smith, if nothing else to keep Rondo happy. I think he signed at a good market value and no more than 4 years (all prime).

Josh Smith signs $54M, 4-year contract with Detroit Pistons - ESPN


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Ainge should have gotten Smith, if nothing else to keep Rondo happy. I think he signed at a good market value and no more than 4 years (all prime).
> 
> Josh Smith signs $54M, 4-year contract with Detroit Pistons - ESPN



Rondo really wanted him in Boston and at a time Josh did want to play here, I think Ainge should have done it as well.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ps3RqEE1E0w]Kelly Olynyk 25 points vs Orlando Magic - Summer League 2013 - Highlights - [HD] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## High_Gravity

The Big KO is lighting up the summer league.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> The Big KO is lighting up the summer league.



If he can be a presence in the post, he's got the shooting to totally open his offensive game. He's probably going to be a liability on defense.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Big KO is lighting up the summer league.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he can be a presence in the post, he's got the shooting to totally open his offensive game. He's probably going to be a liability on defense.
Click to expand...


I just wish he would have gotten a year to work with Kevin Garnett, that would have helped him alot.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4ftelBASlM][HNTV] Paul Pierce - The Truth - Career Tribute - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## High_Gravity

US V.S Panama in the Gold Cup, hopefully we take it!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> US V.S Panama in the Gold Cup, hopefully we take it!



US is a lot better, but Panama beat us during early WC qualifying. That  was when we were playing bad. Now, we're on a 10 game winning streak and looking like one of the top five teams in the world.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> US V.S Panama in the Gold Cup, hopefully we take it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US is a lot better, but Panama beat us during early WC qualifying. That  was when we were playing bad. Now, we're on a 10 game winning streak and looking like one of the top five teams in the world.
Click to expand...


USA Soccer has improved dramatically.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> US V.S Panama in the Gold Cup, hopefully we take it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US is a lot better, but Panama beat us during early WC qualifying. That  was when we were playing bad. Now, we're on a 10 game winning streak and looking like one of the top five teams in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> USA Soccer has improved dramatically.
Click to expand...


Compared to where they were a couple years ago, they've made great strides from a team that was going to struggle in qualifying to a team who is looking like a top ten squad with a good shot of making the Round of 16 in the World Cup.

But actually, they've been really good for all of the 2000's. In fact, they throttled Mexico in the Round of 16 in 2002 and only lost to the eventual finalists, Germany in the quarters b/c the refs didn't call an obvious hand ball right on the goal line.

In 06; they pitted us (a top ten team) against two other ten or fifteen teams and then the other team, Ghana was easily the best African team. Then reffing.... It was obvious payback for the Iraq War. 

10: We were competitive too. We just didn't match-up great with Ghana and our main scorer Charlie Davies was injured right before the Cup and one of our solid midfielders, Stuart Holden blew out a knee too. We didn't even have a striker score in that WC. All midfielder goals.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gY6VegRn_SY]USA MEXICO 1_8 FINAL WORLD CUP 2002 - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hXQvQLUj6No]USA vs. Germany 2002 World Cup Highlights - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> US is a lot better, but Panama beat us during early WC qualifying. That  was when we were playing bad. Now, we're on a 10 game winning streak and looking like one of the top five teams in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USA Soccer has improved dramatically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Compared to where they were a couple years ago, they've made great strides from a team that was going to struggle in qualifying to a team who is looking like a top ten squad with a good shot of making the Round of 16 in the World Cup.
> 
> But actually, they've been really good for all of the 2000's. In fact, they throttled Mexico in the Round of 16 in 2002 and only lost to the eventual finalists, Germany in the quarters b/c the refs didn't call an obvious hand ball right on the goal line.
> 
> In 06; they pitted us (a top ten team) against two other ten or fifteen teams and then the other team, Ghana was easily the best African team. Then reffing.... It was obvious payback for the Iraq War.
> 
> 10: We were competitive too. We just didn't match-up great with Ghana and our main scorer Charlie Davies was injured right before the Cup and one of our solid midfielders, Stuart Holden blew out a knee too. We didn't even have a striker score in that WC. All midfielder goals.
Click to expand...


International referees from third world shit holes hate us, I remember that game against Slovenia in the last world cup where we scored a goal and the referee from Mali called it off sides when it obviously wasn't we should have won that game.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> USA Soccer has improved dramatically.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compared to where they were a couple years ago, they've made great strides from a team that was going to struggle in qualifying to a team who is looking like a top ten squad with a good shot of making the Round of 16 in the World Cup.
> 
> But actually, they've been really good for all of the 2000's. In fact, they throttled Mexico in the Round of 16 in 2002 and only lost to the eventual finalists, Germany in the quarters b/c the refs didn't call an obvious hand ball right on the goal line.
> 
> In 06; they pitted us (a top ten team) against two other ten or fifteen teams and then the other team, Ghana was easily the best African team. Then reffing.... It was obvious payback for the Iraq War.
> 
> 10: We were competitive too. We just didn't match-up great with Ghana and our main scorer Charlie Davies was injured right before the Cup and one of our solid midfielders, Stuart Holden blew out a knee too. We didn't even have a striker score in that WC. All midfielder goals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> International referees from third world shit holes hate us, I remember that game against Slovenia in the last world cup where we scored a goal and the referee from Mali called it off sides when it obviously wasn't we should have won that game.
Click to expand...


Yea, you're either thinking the offside vs Algeria or the foul in the box vs. Slovenia. Both terrible calls. The foul in the box, we had guys getting held and tackled and didn't commit fouls. The ref already had his whistle in his mouth. Refs are only supposed to have whistles in their mouths after a foul has occurred. He was paid off. I would hope that he never officiates another FIFA game.


----------



## High_Gravity

Denver Nuggets re-sign backup center Timofey Mozgov - ESPN

Anyone over 7 feet can get an NBA contract these days, Mofgoz is not worth $14 million. Greg Oden just signed with the Heat too.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Compared to where they were a couple years ago, they've made great strides from a team that was going to struggle in qualifying to a team who is looking like a top ten squad with a good shot of making the Round of 16 in the World Cup.
> 
> But actually, they've been really good for all of the 2000's. In fact, they throttled Mexico in the Round of 16 in 2002 and only lost to the eventual finalists, Germany in the quarters b/c the refs didn't call an obvious hand ball right on the goal line.
> 
> In 06; they pitted us (a top ten team) against two other ten or fifteen teams and then the other team, Ghana was easily the best African team. Then reffing.... It was obvious payback for the Iraq War.
> 
> 10: We were competitive too. We just didn't match-up great with Ghana and our main scorer Charlie Davies was injured right before the Cup and one of our solid midfielders, Stuart Holden blew out a knee too. We didn't even have a striker score in that WC. All midfielder goals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> International referees from third world shit holes hate us, I remember that game against Slovenia in the last world cup where we scored a goal and the referee from Mali called it off sides when it obviously wasn't we should have won that game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea, you're either thinking the offside vs Algeria or the foul in the box vs. Slovenia. Both terrible calls. The foul in the box, we had guys getting held and tackled and didn't commit fouls. The ref already had his whistle in his mouth. Refs are only supposed to have whistles in their mouths after a foul has occurred. He was paid off. I would hope that he never officiates another FIFA game.
Click to expand...


It just seems that the USA has to play soccer with both hands tied behind their backs, these FIFA refs are crooked. I am sure Stern is looking at recruiting them to ref in the NBA to help Lebron win a few more rings.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Yahoo! Shine - Women's Lifestyle | Healthy Living and Fashion Blogs


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

A wristband should not be worn on your biceps. It should be on your wrist. A headband should be on your forehead, not on top of your head, cocked back. That bothers me. It's a professional league. The baggy shorts hanging down, I have a problem with that. But that's the way I am. I always had my shirttail tucked in. I always tried to look professional. When I coached, our guys used to do a big dance routine during warm-ups. I used to turn my back on them. I couldn't stand watching them. I went to them and asked if they'd put a stop to it. They asked me why, and I said I thought it was embarrassingnot just to me but to our fans. And they quit doing it. We went to the NBA Finals that year. Did it have anything to do with it? I think it did.

LARRY BIRD


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> A wristband should not be worn on your biceps. It should be on your wrist. A headband should be on your forehead, not on top of your head, cocked back. That bothers me. It's a professional league. The baggy shorts hanging down, I have a problem with that. But that's the way I am. I always had my shirttail tucked in. I always tried to look professional. When I coached, our guys used to do a big dance routine during warm-ups. I used to turn my back on them. I couldn't stand watching them. I went to them and asked if they'd put a stop to it. They asked me why, and I said I thought it was embarrassingnot just to me but to our fans. And they quit doing it. We went to the NBA Finals that year. Did it have anything to do with it? I think it did.
> 
> LARRY BIRD



God I wish Larry Bird would coach the Celtics.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4HgAUlxWuQE]1983 Hawks @ Celtics Gm 3 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## High_Gravity

I am not looking forward to this NBA season at all, it just screams Heat 3peat.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> I am not looking forward to this NBA season at all, it just screams Heat 3peat.



I  think it depends on what kind of force Oden can be. Teams are starting to figure the Heat out more.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=byqSyt68hps]Happy 60th Birthday Robert Parish - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VB7jrhWX-Xk]NBA Greatest Trios: Bird, McHale & Parish vs Pistons (1985 ECSF Game 1) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1LYfnu1QrR0]Larry Bird Tries to Save Ball Inbounds off Referee (1992 Olympics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Vekb4RhplI]John Havlicek's (29pts/8asts/4rebs) Last Game - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zk-JJX2SRHc]Bill Walton on Pistol Pete Maravich - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-PUNc8ILqSs]Highlights: 1966 Royals vs Celtics G4 EDSF (2nd half only) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TDK5VDdX-yo]1967 NBA Playoffs: Boston Celtics vs Philadelphia Sixers - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-yKufNG8xLI]1984 Finals - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5u6zNnWCfK8&feature=c4-overview&list=UUMfT9dr6xC_RIWoA9hI0meQ]Happy 79th Birthday, Tommy Heinsohn! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2UTust5oFW4]Pistol Pete Maravich 68 vs. Knicks Shot-By-Shot [2/25/77] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-PUXdq6FFMI]Celtics Top 10 Home Games - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## High_Gravity

The US beat Mexico in soccer 2-0 yesterday USA USA!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> The US beat Mexico in soccer 2-0 yesterday USA USA!



US clinched the WC spot after Honduras later tied.

Yea, and their most important midfielder was hurt. Their starting striker was out on a yellow card. Mexico played well at the start, but then had no heart when they got down. They're tied for the fourth (third within reach). If they get 4th place, they have to do a playoff with New Zealand for the WC spot. If they get third, they're in. But, they'd have to likely win out for that. If they get 5th, they're out.

Two games left. Mexico plays Panama at home, who they're tied in 4th. That's a big game. I want to watch that one. Then the go to Costa Rica, who hates them and is playing better than them. They clinched the WC too.


----------



## High_Gravity

This article is very telling about why Doc left Boston.

Doc Rivers wanted Pierce to retire a Celtic, disagreed with Perk trade | CelticsLife.com - Boston Celtics Fan Site, Blog, T-shirts


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-7u2T_8RtM]Happy Birthday Red! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> This article is very telling about why Doc left Boston.
> 
> Doc Rivers wanted Pierce to retire a Celtic, disagreed with Perk trade | CelticsLife.com - Boston Celtics Fan Site, Blog, T-shirts



I've said all along that the Perkins trade was stupid. But, this wasn't on Ainge. It was on the C's cheap-ass mgmt, who told him to marginally cut payroll in the midst of a potential championship era.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> This article is very telling about why Doc left Boston.
> 
> Doc Rivers wanted Pierce to retire a Celtic, disagreed with Perk trade | CelticsLife.com - Boston Celtics Fan Site, Blog, T-shirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've said all along that the Perkins trade was stupid. But, this wasn't on Ainge. It was on the C's cheap-ass mgmt, who told him to marginally cut payroll in the midst of a potential championship era.
Click to expand...


That 2010/2011 Celtics team had the best record in the NBA before the trade and had whupped Miamis ass 3 times, that trade put us in rebuilding mode in the middle of a championship run, wow. I think thats the first time thats happened in NBA history.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

This is crazy. Apparently, the USA sailing team had to win their final eight races to win 9-8 in the America's Cup ("The Oldest Trophy in International sports"). They actually won eleven races, but were penalized two races for some sort of 'cheating' and had a negative one scoreline at one point. But winning the final eight races! 

Here is a full broadcast of the final race:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHdmviq1kyg]Replay: AMERICA'S CUP FINAL - RACE 19 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Unkotare

No one following the Grand Sumo Tournament out of Tokyo?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

There's talk that the Sacramento Kings won't extend Jimmer Fredette's contract by the Oct 31 deadline and that he'll be an unrestricted free agent after this season. Great news for Boston fans.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Over/Under 30 wins for the Celtics this year. Yea, I'll take the under. Rondo/Green/Stevens has long term potential at least.


----------



## High_Gravity

I have a feeling someone on Boston is getting traded, either Green or Rondo.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> I have a feeling someone on Boston is getting traded, either Green or Rondo.



They're probably both on the table. But, I don't think it's imminent.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling someone on Boston is getting traded, either Green or Rondo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're probably both on the table. But, I don't think it's imminent.
Click to expand...


If that happens we will be a basement lottery chasing team for sure, especially with Rondo he's all we have at this point.


----------



## High_Gravity

Blake Griffin -- Doc Rivers' arrival with Los Angeles Clippers spells end of 'Lob City' - ESPN Los Angeles

Will Doc work out in Los Angeles?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling someone on Boston is getting traded, either Green or Rondo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're probably both on the table. But, I don't think it's imminent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that happens we will be a basement lottery chasing team for sure, especially with Rondo he's all we have at this point.
Click to expand...


They'd have to want more than a lottery spot in the case of Rondo. They could just milk his injury and sit him out for most or all of the season. And, it might be a similar thing with Green. Cos although he can put up some numbers, he's not the type of guy will just will a ton of victories. He doesn't have the frame to take the hard beatings night after night and he's not that silky smooth on the perimeter either.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> Blake Griffin -- Doc Rivers' arrival with Los Angeles Clippers spells end of 'Lob City' - ESPN Los Angeles
> 
> Will Doc work out in Los Angeles?



Lob City wasn't the problem. The problem was that Griffin was not a great scoring option during crunch time. CP3 has been clutch, but it's easier to defend a team with a shoot first PG at the end of games. The Showtime Lakers were great; but they still weren't winning rings if they didn't have Kareem to dump the ball to at the end of games in the post.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're probably both on the table. But, I don't think it's imminent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that happens we will be a basement lottery chasing team for sure, especially with Rondo he's all we have at this point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They'd have to want more than a lottery spot in the case of Rondo. They could just milk his injury and sit him out for most or all of the season. And, it might be a similar thing with Green. Cos although he can put up some numbers, he's not the type of guy will just will a ton of victories. He doesn't have the frame to take the hard beatings night after night and he's not that silky smooth on the perimeter either.
Click to expand...


We got all these players on the roster, why not put together a package for Kevin Love?


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blake Griffin -- Doc Rivers' arrival with Los Angeles Clippers spells end of 'Lob City' - ESPN Los Angeles
> 
> Will Doc work out in Los Angeles?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lob City wasn't the problem. The problem was that Griffin was not a great scoring option during crunch time. CP3 has been clutch, but it's easier to defend a team with a shoot first PG at the end of games. The Showtime Lakers were great; but they still weren't winning rings if they didn't have Kareem to dump the ball to at the end of games in the post.
Click to expand...


Thats very true, at crunch time Chris Paul is it for the Clippers, to win Blake has to step up.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that happens we will be a basement lottery chasing team for sure, especially with Rondo he's all we have at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They'd have to want more than a lottery spot in the case of Rondo. They could just milk his injury and sit him out for most or all of the season. And, it might be a similar thing with Green. Cos although he can put up some numbers, he's not the type of guy will just will a ton of victories. He doesn't have the frame to take the hard beatings night after night and he's not that silky smooth on the perimeter either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We got all these players on the roster, why not put together a package for Kevin Love?
Click to expand...


I wouldn't build a team around Kevin Love. He puts up an ungodly amount of 20/20 games. But, I don't see him leading a team to anything.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> They'd have to want more than a lottery spot in the case of Rondo. They could just milk his injury and sit him out for most or all of the season. And, it might be a similar thing with Green. Cos although he can put up some numbers, he's not the type of guy will just will a ton of victories. He doesn't have the frame to take the hard beatings night after night and he's not that silky smooth on the perimeter either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We got all these players on the roster, why not put together a package for Kevin Love?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't build a team around Kevin Love. He puts up an ungodly amount of 20/20 games. But, I don't see him leading a team to anything.
Click to expand...


Who would you put together a package for in the NBA right now? I would take Love over Dwight Howard thats for sure.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> We got all these players on the roster, why not put together a package for Kevin Love?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't build a team around Kevin Love. He puts up an ungodly amount of 20/20 games. But, I don't see him leading a team to anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who would you put together a package for in the NBA right now? I would take Love over Dwight Howard thats for sure.
Click to expand...


Nobody. I'd go with an organic movement and build from the ground up. It's probably what ownership wants too; to keep costs down. C's are going to suck for a couple years, I think.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't build a team around Kevin Love. He puts up an ungodly amount of 20/20 games. But, I don't see him leading a team to anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who would you put together a package for in the NBA right now? I would take Love over Dwight Howard thats for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody. I'd go with an organic movement and build from the ground up. It's probably what ownership wants too; to keep costs down. C's are going to suck for a couple years, I think.
Click to expand...


Probably longer, you need stars to win championships in this league especially with all the super teams forming up. I hope Olynk can become the next Dirk, I don't have much faith in Green at all.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who would you put together a package for in the NBA right now? I would take Love over Dwight Howard thats for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody. I'd go with an organic movement and build from the ground up. It's probably what ownership wants too; to keep costs down. C's are going to suck for a couple years, I think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably longer, you need stars to win championships in this league especially with all the super teams forming up. I hope Olynk can become the next Dirk, I don't have much faith in Green at all.
Click to expand...


Green lacks confidence and consistency. That being the case, it doesn't matter how athletic or how well he can shoot. We'll see if that changes. Getting thrown to the wolves is probably what he needs. He needs 50 games of getting eaten up every night. And then when he realizes he has to climb out of the hole himself, then maybe he'll start to become something.

Olynk is a dark horse good player; doubt a dirk. I have hopes that the C's trade for Jimmer. He's a diamond in the rough. With a great coach like Stevens, he could finally breakthrough at the NBA level. Rondo, Jimmer, Bradley would be a solid trio in the back court.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody. I'd go with an organic movement and build from the ground up. It's probably what ownership wants too; to keep costs down. C's are going to suck for a couple years, I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably longer, you need stars to win championships in this league especially with all the super teams forming up. I hope Olynk can become the next Dirk, I don't have much faith in Green at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Green lacks confidence and consistency. That being the case, it doesn't matter how athletic or how well he can shoot. We'll see if that changes. Getting thrown to the wolves is probably what he needs. He needs 50 games of getting eaten up every night. And then when he realizes he has to climb out of the hole himself, then maybe he'll start to become something.*
> Olynk is a dark horse good player; doubt a dirk. I have hopes that the C's trade for Jimmer. He's a diamond in the rough. With a great coach like Stevens, he could finally breakthrough at the NBA level. Rondo, Jimmer, Bradley would be a solid trio in the back court.
Click to expand...


Well Green is going to get that this year, there won't be a star like Paul Pierce or Kevin Garnett available to cover him like in the years past.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## High_Gravity

NBA opening night tomorrow, not that excited to be honest.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> NBA opening night tomorrow, not that excited to be honest.



I don't know how excited I am. But, I'm looking forward to the Spurs, Nets, Jimmer; monitoring how that stuff progresses. All the Rose-LBJ talk is nauseating.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> NBA opening night tomorrow, not that excited to be honest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how excited I am. But, I'm looking forward to the Spurs, Nets, Jimmer; monitoring how that stuff progresses. All the Rose-LBJ talk is nauseating.
Click to expand...


Unless the Nets can stop Lebron, its going to be a Miami 3peat. I don't see anyone from out West stopping them this year.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> NBA opening night tomorrow, not that excited to be honest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how excited I am. But, I'm looking forward to the Spurs, Nets, Jimmer; monitoring how that stuff progresses. All the Rose-LBJ talk is nauseating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless the Nets can stop Lebron, its going to be a Miami 3peat. I don't see anyone from out West stopping them this year.
Click to expand...


I try not worry about the inevitable cheating and enjoy some good players. I'm sure I'll be mad as hell at stuff; but not going to worry in advance about all the Heat nonsense.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how excited I am. But, I'm looking forward to the Spurs, Nets, Jimmer; monitoring how that stuff progresses. All the Rose-LBJ talk is nauseating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless the Nets can stop Lebron, its going to be a Miami 3peat. I don't see anyone from out West stopping them this year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I try not worry about the inevitable cheating and enjoy some good players. I'm sure I'll be mad as hell at stuff; but not going to worry in advance about all the Heat nonsense.
Click to expand...


The Heat stomped the Bulls last night, people have been harping about Derrick Rose returning and they claim the Bulls can challenge the Heat, can you see it? I sure don't, outside of a few guys that team is not very good.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unless the Nets can stop Lebron, its going to be a Miami 3peat. I don't see anyone from out West stopping them this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I try not worry about the inevitable cheating and enjoy some good players. I'm sure I'll be mad as hell at stuff; but not going to worry in advance about all the Heat nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Heat stomped the Bulls last night, people have been harping about Derrick Rose returning and they claim the Bulls can challenge the Heat, can you see it? I sure don't, outside of a few guys that team is not very good.
Click to expand...


It'll take a team effort to beat the Heat. I probably like the Pacers or Nets more to beat the Heat at this point. I never bought into the Rose hype. He's kind of stupid literally. I don't like putting too much faith in stupid people. The farthest a stupid person has made it is probably Iverson to the Finals.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I try not worry about the inevitable cheating and enjoy some good players. I'm sure I'll be mad as hell at stuff; but not going to worry in advance about all the Heat nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Heat stomped the Bulls last night, people have been harping about Derrick Rose returning and they claim the Bulls can challenge the Heat, can you see it? I sure don't, outside of a few guys that team is not very good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It'll take a team effort to beat the Heat. I probably like the Pacers or Nets more to beat the Heat at this point. I never bought into the Rose hype. He's kind of stupid literally. I don't like putting too much faith in stupid people. The farthest a stupid person has made it is probably Iverson to the Finals.
Click to expand...


Yeah if the Nets or Pacers don't stop Miami I think they will win the whole thing, I don't see the Knicks or the Bulls winning more than 1 game against the Heat in the playoffs.


----------



## High_Gravity

Dwight Howard 26 rebounds and 17 points, smart move by LA to let that slacker go smh.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Sacramento Kings not picking up Jimmer Fredette option

Jimmer will be a UFA next year. Thankfully, he's not going to be with the train wreck that is the Kings. Hopefully, the C's trade for him.


----------



## mudwhistle

High_Gravity said:


> Dwight Howard 26 rebounds and 17 points, smart move by LA to let that slacker go smh.



The problem with LA right now is Kobe.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Had the Nets/Heat score online. I look and the Nets are up 10 with 1:46 to go. I look later and it's 1 with 18.6 seconds. Was I surprised? No. And then Ray Allen caught the ball after his team scored and the refs didn't call the delay of game that they're supposed to call (according to this year's emphasis); just showing once again that the refs got the Heat's back during the stretch of any game...good ole Monty McCutchen.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8jCq6HjIJGw]Jeff Green buzzer beater against Heat - Celtics @ Heat 11/9/2013 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Jeff Green buzzer beater against Heat - Celtics @ Heat 11/9/2013 - YouTube



Jeff Green in Lebrons big fat mouth, I love it.


----------



## High_Gravity

Rondo looking at the stat sheet after the loss to Houston, its going to be a long season.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Gonna watch NCAA Women's Soccer Final: VA Tech vs. Santa Clara. I saw a Santa Clara vs. Stanford game a month or so back and it was good. This should be a good game. Gonna have to pause it to watch NFL Pitt vs. Baltimore in a half hour. A lot on the line there on top of being a rivalry match-up.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

International Roller Cup on ESPN Online on Nov. 29. Just saying.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Gonna watch NCAA Women's Soccer Final: VA Tech vs. Santa Clara. I saw a Santa Clara vs. Stanford game a month or so back and it was good. This should be a good game. Gonna have to pause it to watch NFL Pitt vs. Baltimore in a half hour. A lot on the line there on top of being a rivalry match-up.



It actually was a quarterfinal. Was a good game though. VA Tech won on shootouts. But before that, the Santa Clara girl was literally like a foot or two from an open net and she kicked the game winner over the bar! Rookie mistake! Costly!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xoXOAs4Gz5A]1981 NBA Finals Game 6 Highlights - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M8rlH0AsIUw]Steelers coach Mike Tomlin stops Jacoby Jones touchdown - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pacv10Ptx7c]Did Steelers coach Mike Tomlin intentionally block Jacoby Jones on a kickoff return? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## High_Gravity

Why is the Eastern conference so god awful this year? every team has losing records except for Miami and Indiana WTF?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> Why is the Eastern conference so god awful this year? every team has losing records except for Miami and Indiana WTF?



At least the Knicks suck. The Nets are a huge disappointment though.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is the Eastern conference so god awful this year? every team has losing records except for Miami and Indiana WTF?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least the Knicks suck. The Nets are a huge disappointment though.
Click to expand...


The Nets have been hurt they've been missing like 3 or 4 players, I think they will turn it around but Deron Williams is the key here, he needs to go back to playing like he did in Utah. Miami has no answer for him, if he can't do that they are not going anywhere.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is the Eastern conference so god awful this year? every team has losing records except for Miami and Indiana WTF?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least the Knicks suck. The Nets are a huge disappointment though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Nets have been hurt they've been missing like 3 or 4 players, I think they will turn it around but Deron Williams is the key here, he needs to go back to playing like he did in Utah. Miami has no answer for him, if he can't do that they are not going anywhere.
Click to expand...


Brook Lopez has only played 10 games. He is the real key. DW is a stats guy at best. He's not a money player at this point.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least the Knicks suck. The Nets are a huge disappointment though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Nets have been hurt they've been missing like 3 or 4 players, I think they will turn it around but Deron Williams is the key here, he needs to go back to playing like he did in Utah. Miami has no answer for him, if he can't do that they are not going anywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brook Lopez has only played 10 games. He is the real key. DW is a stats guy at best. He's not a money player at this point.
Click to expand...


Yeah your right, Miami has even less to defend Lopez than they do with Deron. However Deron could easily tear Norris Cole, Mario Chalmers and whoever else Miami has at the PG position a new asshole, he could easily average 20 ppg in a series against them.


----------



## High_Gravity

Y! SPORTS

This is not looking good I hope Jason knows what he's doing.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> Y! SPORTS
> 
> This is not looking good I hope Jason knows what he's doing.



He doesn't. But a healthy Nets team still has a shot at the playoffs.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Y! SPORTS
> 
> This is not looking good I hope Jason knows what he's doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't. But a healthy Nets team still has a shot at the playoffs.
Click to expand...


I hope they can get it together, because the east is wide open for Miami right now.


----------



## High_Gravity

How about those Celtics? they whupped New Yorks ass yesterday by 41 points.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> How about those Celtics? they whupped New Yorks ass yesterday by 41 points.



Looks like they could make the playoffs. That'd be fun if Rondo was back as he's a big game player.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about those Celtics? they whupped New Yorks ass yesterday by 41 points.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like they could make the playoffs. That'd be fun if Rondo was back as he's a big game player.
Click to expand...


This roster as it stands is not that bad, we really just need another star with Rondo to contend again.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about those Celtics? they whupped New Yorks ass yesterday by 41 points.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like they could make the playoffs. That'd be fun if Rondo was back as he's a big game player.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This roster as it stands is not that bad, we really just need another star with Rondo to contend again.
Click to expand...


It lacks a good 2/3 combo guy like Pierce was and a 5. But you never know if they'll play above their heads for a series.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like they could make the playoffs. That'd be fun if Rondo was back as he's a big game player.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This roster as it stands is not that bad, we really just need another star with Rondo to contend again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It lacks a good 2/3 combo guy like Pierce was and a 5. But you never know if they'll play above their heads for a series.
Click to expand...


They've got a good 5 guys who could score double figures in a single game, not many teams have that.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> This roster as it stands is not that bad, we really just need another star with Rondo to contend again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It lacks a good 2/3 combo guy like Pierce was and a 5. But you never know if they'll play above their heads for a series.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They've got a good 5 guys who could score double figures in a single game, not many teams have that.
Click to expand...


That's a good regular season combo. But when the playoffs come and it's about match-ups; that's not as good. Who do the C's have who is supposed to even come close to x'ing out what Lebron does?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k--uW2Wibyw]Taylor University Silent Night 2013 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> It lacks a good 2/3 combo guy like Pierce was and a 5. But you never know if they'll play above their heads for a series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They've got a good 5 guys who could score double figures in a single game, not many teams have that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a good regular season combo. But when the playoffs come and it's about match-ups; that's not as good. Who do the C's have who is supposed to even come close to x'ing out what Lebron does?
Click to expand...


Nobody, you have to have stars in this league to make any noise in the playoffs.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59YSYAENqkY]BYU Cougars vs #1 Miami Hurricanes football in 1990 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Top - Digital Journal


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Brooklyn Nets lose Brook Lopez for season with broken foot - ESPN New York

Brook Lopez is the next Yao Ming. Full of potential; nothing will come of it.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Rock On: Yes, Jimmer's a kid | Deseret News



> Ever wonder how your street game would stack up against an NBA player?
> 
> Apparently four kids in Sacramento did, because they knocked on Jimmer Fredette&#8217;s door recently to ask if he could come out and play. His answer: Game on!
> 
> Fredette spent about an hour shooting hoops with them.


----------



## High_Gravity

The Brooklyn Nets are done without Lopez, all that talent what a waste. The Knicks are just dreadful, those guys just flat out suck.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

*WARNING: VERY GRAPHIC CONTENT.*


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

A-Rod had his eye on 800 HRs.


----------



## High_Gravity

Looks like Rondo returns against the Lakers Friday, I know both teams suck now but I hope the C's kick the Laker's asses on Friday.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> Looks like Rondo returns against the Lakers Friday, I know both teams suck now but I hope the C's kick the Laker's asses on Friday.



I'd have held him out for the whole season. Playing him seems like an unnecessary risk.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Well, bringing back Rondo sooner makes sense in light of this: They're getting rid of Jordan Crawford. And they took a first round pick from the Heat to do it. 

Y! SPORTS


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Rondo returns against the Lakers Friday, I know both teams suck now but I hope the C's kick the Laker's asses on Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd have held him out for the whole season. Playing him seems like an unnecessary risk.
Click to expand...


I was thinking the same thing but the risk is always there, look at Derrick Rose. He took a year off, came back, and totally collapsed like 5 games into the regular season.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Well, bringing back Rondo sooner makes sense in light of this: They're getting rid of Jordan Crawford. And they took a first round pick from the Heat to do it.
> 
> Y! SPORTS



I actually liked Jordan Crawford this year, he improved tremendously and I think he played well under Stevens but I understand that he would not stay since he will be a free agent this summer, I like this trade because at least he did not go to Miami, Miami already has enough firepower without adding Crawford to the mix. I am glad Danny kept him away from there.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Total fucked up reffing at the end of the lakers-celtics game. I wish i could say i was surprised.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Rondo did not look like his speedy old self. But maybe he'll return to form.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Total fucked up reffing at the end of the lakers-celtics game. I wish i could say i was surprised.



Even when the Lakers and Celtics both suck they can't call it fairly smh.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Rondo did not look like his speedy old self. But maybe he'll return to form.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_5z8N7KkB4



I expected this, he has been gone for a year. He probably won't be back to all star form until next year, he is also playing for a new coach with a whole new team.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Total fucked up reffing at the end of the lakers-celtics game. I wish i could say i was surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even when the Lakers and Celtics both suck they can't call it fairly smh.
Click to expand...


It wasn't even borderline f'd up. The Laker hit it out of bounds. That was an easy call to begin with. They call it for Lakers. Whatever. Replay shows it clearly going off the Lakers hand. Then what do they do? They rejump the ball? WTF? They're breaking their own rules. They're either supposed to uphold the call or over-turn it. There's no f'ing do-over in the rule book.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rondo did not look like his speedy old self. But maybe he'll return to form.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_5z8N7KkB4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I expected this, he has been gone for a year. He probably won't be back to all star form until next year, he is also playing for a new coach with a whole new team.
Click to expand...


Yea, he still had quickness in spurt. But he was dragging. It probably will take a year to get back to form.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Total fucked up reffing at the end of the lakers-celtics game. I wish i could say i was surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even when the Lakers and Celtics both suck they can't call it fairly smh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wasn't even borderline f'd up. The Laker hit it out of bounds. That was an easy call to begin with. They call it for Lakers. Whatever. Replay shows it clearly going off the Lakers hand. Then what do they do? They rejump the ball? WTF? They're breaking their own rules. They're either supposed to uphold the call or over-turn it. There's no f'ing do-over in the rule book.
Click to expand...


The Celtics have been getting royally screwed over for years, especially when they play favorites like Miami and LA.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even when the Lakers and Celtics both suck they can't call it fairly smh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't even borderline f'd up. The Laker hit it out of bounds. That was an easy call to begin with. They call it for Lakers. Whatever. Replay shows it clearly going off the Lakers hand. Then what do they do? They rejump the ball? WTF? They're breaking their own rules. They're either supposed to uphold the call or over-turn it. There's no f'ing do-over in the rule book.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Celtics have been getting royally screwed over for years, especially when they play favorites like Miami and LA.
Click to expand...


LA still has Kobe for the playoffs. Stern definitely is going to be putting his crews on the case.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't even borderline f'd up. The Laker hit it out of bounds. That was an easy call to begin with. They call it for Lakers. Whatever. Replay shows it clearly going off the Lakers hand. Then what do they do? They rejump the ball? WTF? They're breaking their own rules. They're either supposed to uphold the call or over-turn it. There's no f'ing do-over in the rule book.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Celtics have been getting royally screwed over for years, especially when they play favorites like Miami and LA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LA still has Kobe for the playoffs. Stern definitely is going to be putting his crews on the case.
Click to expand...


Oh you know they will, Joey Crawford and those goons have made a career off of rigging Laker games.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rondo did not look like his speedy old self. But maybe he'll return to form.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_5z8N7KkB4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I expected this, he has been gone for a year. He probably won't be back to all star form until next year, he is also playing for a new coach with a whole new team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea, he still had quickness in spurt. But he was dragging. It probably will take a year to get back to form.
Click to expand...


His shot was pretty bad too, at least he has time now in the rebuilding to get back into it.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

According to Cowbell Kingdom: 

Over his last nine games, Fredette has shot 45 percent from the field and 50 percent from 3-point distance and averaged 7.8 points and two assists in 13.5 minutes per contest. Per 36 minutes, Fredette is posting averages of 20.7 points and 5.3 assists a game in that span. 

Hope the C's get him while the price is low.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> According to Cowbell Kingdom:
> 
> Over his last nine games, Fredette has shot 45 percent from the field and 50 percent from 3-point distance and averaged 7.8 points and two assists in 13.5 minutes per contest. Per 36 minutes, Fredette is posting averages of 20.7 points and 5.3 assists a game in that span.
> 
> Hope the C's get him while the price is low.



I would say do it, especially now that we got rid of Courtney Lee and have space at the guard positions.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b55Tn_YbLK8]Greatest Bowl Comeback Ever? 1980 Holiday Bowl: BYU vs. SMU - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LoneLaugher

Hello! Hello! Hello! Hello!

Anyone here? 

Knucklehead forgot he owned a bar for a few weeks, it seems.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Rondo isn't able to get to as many spots on the court as he once did yet. But from a numbers standpoint, he's coming around.

Rondo's last three games (Averaging just under 32 mins)

19-10-6
8-11-9
15-12-8


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SM6_5pZcGzo]Rajon Rondo 19 points,10 assists,6 rebounds vs Orlando Magic 2/2/2014 - Full Highlights - [HD] - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_MN1YuKIpvA]Rajon Rondo 13 pts,8 reb,8 ast vs Brooklyn Nets 1/26/2014 - Full Highlights - [HD] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Rondo isn't able to get to as many spots on the court as he once did yet. But from a numbers standpoint, he's coming around.
> 
> Rondo's last three games (Averaging just under 32 mins)
> 
> 19-10-6
> 8-11-9
> 15-12-8



He's flirted with a triple double 3 times, he's getting there but like we talked about earlier he'll probably need until at least next year to get back into full form. So far his return is doing better than Derrick Rose, Kobe and Westbrook.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Always funny to watch the company men operate....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rVVaMEHmvAE]Demarcus Cousins trying to bully TimDuncan - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## High_Gravity

Jimmer Fredette To Be Bought Out. Could the Celtics Be a Landing Spot? | CelticsLife.com - Boston Celtics Fan Site, Blog, T-shirts

We got nothing to lose, I'm with picking him up.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> Jimmer Fredette To Be Bought Out. Could the Celtics Be a Landing Spot? | CelticsLife.com - Boston Celtics Fan Site, Blog, T-shirts
> 
> We got nothing to lose, I'm with picking him up.



Stats that I've read lately...off the top of my head:

Jimmer leads the league in 3FG (49.3) -- Though he's 4 shots off from being official qualifier.

Jimmer is shooting a career high 47.5 FG and according to one obscure source, that ranked him top five among PGs.

Jimmer leads the league in deep 3 FG percentage (26-29 FT - like 3 feet or more behind the line). He's shooting a mind boggling 54 percent from there. 

Jimmer shot 60 percent over his last 10 games with the Kings and had a 17.3 PER (15 league average). He averaged 22.7 ppg per 36 minutes during that span. For the season he's at something like 18.6 ppg per 36 minutes.

He's also a good passer, though his assists don't reflect that. That has a lot to do with being in the Kings defunct system though.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

I think Jimmer will pick the team that gives him the most minutes so that he can audition for a more lucrative contract this off-season. Seemingly, that'd put the C's in the running. Since I think they could give him at least 15-20 minutes a game.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> I think Jimmer will pick the team that gives him the most minutes so that he can audition for a more lucrative contract this off-season. Seemingly, that'd put the C's in the running. Since I think they could give him at least 15-20 minutes a game.



I think he'd do good with Coach Stevens and this year is a loss anyways, fuck it sign him up. I am ok with it, we have nothing to lose, its not like hes going to throw off our championship chemistry or anything.


----------



## High_Gravity

Watch Miami pick him up, they were trying to get Jordan Crawford earlier.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Jimmer will pick the team that gives him the most minutes so that he can audition for a more lucrative contract this off-season. Seemingly, that'd put the C's in the running. Since I think they could give him at least 15-20 minutes a game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he'd do good with Coach Stevens and this year is a loss anyways, fuck it sign him up. I am ok with it, we have nothing to lose, its not like hes going to throw off our championship chemistry or anything.
Click to expand...


On paper, Utah would be a great fit. But their management/coaches have their heads up their asses about as much as the Kings do.

I think it'll come down to the Knicks/C's/Grizzlies.

He'll choose the Grizz if he wants to get some playoff games under his belt. He'd be rolling the dice on whether he gets the minutes though.

The Knicks really need a PG. Felton has sucked and he now has felony charges against him. Plus, Jimmer grew up in NY as a Knicks fan. So, I'm sure that's a dream scenario for him. He may not want to join up with another primadonna though (Anthony) after having had to just spend three years with a big jackass (Cousins).

The C's have the BYU connection with Ainge and potentially offer him the best consistent minutes. Stevens system seems to fit him the best too, and offer him the most ways to use his abilities.

I'd also have to say that perhaps he'd consider the Lakers if the offer was right.


----------



## High_Gravity

The Lakers got walloped by the Clippers last night, biggest blowout in franchise history lol.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> Watch Miami pick him up, they were trying to get Jordan Crawford earlier.



Pat Riley was bragging about not trading Haslem for Turner out of loyalty, and then Indiana got him.


----------



## HUGGY

I don't get why this thread is a "STICKY".  It isn't a "sports" bar thread at all.  It is a basketball thread and should be named as such.  All the way through the NFL season all that was on this thread was basketball. 

I dare anyone to find me a bar in September. October or November where the TV's were showing basketball..

Just sayin.

You people are just closet homos that like to talk about guys running around in skimpy underwear.

Stll just sayin..


----------



## High_Gravity

HUGGY said:


> I don't get why this thread is a "STICKY".  It isn't a "sports" bar thread at all.  It is a basketball thread and should be named as such.  All the way through the NFL season all that was on this thread was basketball.
> 
> I dare anyone to find me a bar in September. October or November where the TV's were showing basketball..
> 
> Just sayin.
> 
> You people are just closet homos that like to talk about guys running around in skimpy underwear.
> 
> Stll just sayin..



Basketball season stars in October  the shorts haven't been skimpy since the 80s


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

HUGGY said:


> I don't get why this thread is a "STICKY".  It isn't a "sports" bar thread at all.  It is a basketball thread and should be named as such.  All the way through the NFL season all that was on this thread was basketball.
> 
> I dare anyone to find me a bar in September. October or November where the TV's were showing basketball..
> 
> Just sayin.
> 
> You people are just closet homos that like to talk about guys running around in skimpy underwear.
> 
> Stll just sayin..



Shut your face.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

BTW, Huggy, I never requested the USMB sports bar to be sticky. The mods independently made the decision to make it sticky. Personally, I think it was a good decision as it's a place for people to talk about any little or big sports matter w/o having to make a thread if it doesn't warrant it. And nobody has discouraged talking about other sports. You haven't talked about football here, and that's your decision; not ours.


----------



## HUGGY

TheGreatGatsby said:


> BTW, Huggy, I never requested the USMB sports bar to be sticky. The mods independently made the decision to make it sticky. Personally, I think it was a good decision as it's a place for people to talk about any little or big sports matter w/o having to make a thread if it doesn't warrant it. And nobody has discouraged talking about other sports. You haven't talked about football here, and that's your decision; not ours.



No point cluttering up that little basketball dive with anything Seahawks.

I can have more freedom of expression concerning my team with my own threads.  At first there was some complaining about the amount of Hawk input that the Sticky thread just wouldn't have been able to handle.  Now that the team has acomplished it's first important goal the whining has diminished as the realization that the Seattle Seahawks are the best team in football and will be for some time the Sports forum will continue to be the best place to display my love for my team.

The Hawks have earned national respect and my prognostication that they would indeed win the NFC West last season and go on to crush the Broncos was exactly spot on.  

I didn't spend any time bragging about mine and the Seahawks success because in my mind there was no doubt about the outcome.  

No... you guys just go ahead on and drool over the BB guys in their little outfits..  I don't even like to read about it.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Seahawks won't repeat though. So, enjoy your one and done.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Oakland's must-see inbound play does in Youngstown State | FOX Sports on MSN

Wow...ref f'd that one up.


----------



## High_Gravity

So can anyone beat the Heat this year, Clippers? Thunder? Pacers? or will it be Lebron for the threepeat?


----------



## HUGGY

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Seahawks won't repeat though. So, enjoy your one and done.



Some people are just slow learners.  I can only blame the California education system..


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> So can anyone beat the Heat this year, Clippers? Thunder? Pacers? or will it be Lebron for the threepeat?



Heat don't look as good this year. Maybe they're saving themselves for the playoffs. I think the Spurs actually got better. To me, they're the favorites; especially if they can wrap-up home court.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tgcen2T-oQM]Amir Coffey Half-Court Game-Winner In 4OT #SCtop10 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> So can anyone beat the Heat this year, Clippers? Thunder? Pacers? or will it be Lebron for the threepeat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heat don't look as good this year. Maybe they're saving themselves for the playoffs. I think the Spurs actually got better. To me, they're the favorites; especially if they can wrap-up home court.
Click to expand...


I also think the Heat got a little cocky if thats even possible, they had a chance to get Danny Granger on their team but the players said they don't need him. Danny Granger knows all the ins and outs of the Pacers locker room and they don't want him? smmfh. The Heat will more than likely come out of the East anyways because of that good ref help, but I'll tell you what Brooklyn has their number, Paul Pierce went off on their asses the other night.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kTVDmR_m-aM]Unstoppable-1 2013-2014 Offense Mix for San Antonio Spurs - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## High_Gravity

Hmm Celtics keep losing, think we can get that #1 pick?


----------



## High_Gravity

Jeff Green kills me, 39 points against the Hornets and 5 last night against Dallas, what the fuck?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> Hmm Celtics keep losing, think we can get that #1 pick?



1 in 10.



High_Gravity said:


> Jeff Green kills me, 39 points against the Hornets and 5 last night against Dallas, what the fuck?



He doesn't have the fortitude to be 'the guy.' His stats are comparable to Jordan Crawford.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aXRXguKJSw0]Unstoppable-2 2013-2014 Offense Mix for San Antonio Spurs - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> *He doesn't have the fortitude to be 'the guy.' His stats are comparable to Jordan Crawford.*



Ironically enough thats exactly who I compared him to. Now the question is, if we get the #1 pick who do we get?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V51q1EsJsI4]81 Year Old Man Bowls a 300 game - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> *He doesn't have the fortitude to be 'the guy.' His stats are comparable to Jordan Crawford.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ironically enough thats exactly who I compared him to. Now the question is, if we get the #1 pick who do we get?
Click to expand...


It's not gonna be a great draft again. No big standouts. Hopefully, they just get a team system guy like they have been.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xUUuh792Bk]Unstoppable-3 2013-2014 Offense Mix for San Antonio Spurs - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cNjtepBuOlM]Gavin gets emotional about Steve Smith - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

If you wanna play Yahoo's fantasy bracket pick-em for the ncaa tourney...this is all you gotta do 

Sign up for a Yahoo ID using a landline phone number

    Sign in to the Tourney Pick'em homepage.
    Click Create New Account.
    Fill out your information, using your landline phone number in the "Mobile number" field.
    Click Create Account.
    - You'll be taken to a "Verification" page.
    Click Continue.
    Click Call me.
    - Keep the page open! You'll receive a call from Yahoo shortly at the number you provided with a verification code.
    Enter the code you received during the call in the "Code" field.
    Click Submit code.

Add/verify a landline for an existing Yahoo ID

    Sign in to the Yahoo Account Information page.
    Under "Sign-in and Security," click Update password-reset info.
    Under "Phone Numbers," click Add another.
    Enter your landline phone number.
    Click Save.
    - Keep the page open! You'll receive a call to your landline from Yahoo with a verification code.
    Enter the code into the pop-up "Verify Phone Number" form.
    Click Verify.
    - Your landline phone number will be added to your "Password-reset info" page and appear as "Verified."
    Click Save.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> *He doesn't have the fortitude to be 'the guy.' His stats are comparable to Jordan Crawford.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ironically enough thats exactly who I compared him to. Now the question is, if we get the #1 pick who do we get?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not gonna be a great draft again. No big standouts. Hopefully, they just get a team system guy like they have been.
Click to expand...


I think Jabari Parker and Andrew Wiggins are supposed to be the best ones, should we just take one of those?


----------



## Sarah G

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Gavin gets emotional about Steve Smith - YouTube



I was just going to post this.  So cute.

Here's him on GMA getting a suprise visit from Steve Smith:

​


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PxCCtrrnUtk]Unstoppable-4 2013-2014 Offense Mix for San Antonio Spurs - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ironically enough thats exactly who I compared him to. Now the question is, if we get the #1 pick who do we get?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not gonna be a great draft again. No big standouts. Hopefully, they just get a team system guy like they have been.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Jabari Parker and Andrew Wiggins are supposed to be the best ones, should we just take one of those?
Click to expand...


I haven't watched them yet. I did call K. Leonard to be a top five prospect and maybe the best player at the time of that draft. But that's because I had watched a lot of Mountain West games that year, and I knew how good he was.


----------



## High_Gravity

Well the Knicks got bent over by the Lakers by 31 points, without Pau Gasol. Lakers put up 51 points in the third quarter alone with mostly D League players, whats that about?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> Well the Knicks got bent over by the Lakers by 31 points, without Pau Gasol. Lakers put up 51 points in the third quarter alone with mostly D League players, whats that about?



The east is crap. Post Bird/Magic, Stern found it easier to water down the league.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the Knicks got bent over by the Lakers by 31 points, without Pau Gasol. Lakers put up 51 points in the third quarter alone with mostly D League players, whats that about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The east is crap. Post Bird/Magic, Stern found it easier to water down the league.
Click to expand...


The Knicks are garbage, however to lose to a Lakers team missing basically everyone and hosting majority D League players? The Knicks still have Tyson Chandler, Carmelo Anthony, JR Smith etc etc. I think there is more to this, they lost by 31 points as well. No excuse for this, I think the Knicks are imploding.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7fyVPscmMCQ]Unstoppable-5 2013-2014 Offense Mix for San Antonio Spurs - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FIvT0xGG7Sg]Mix: Manu's first 50 dimes of 2013-2014 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

How does a team with a 26 game losing streak end it by beating a somewhat quality team by 25? 

http://sports.yahoo.com/news/76ers-end-26-game-skid-020250204--nba.html


----------



## High_Gravity

lol I thought this was funny. Good one by Marcin Gortat.

Marcin Gortat crashes Celtics huddle; Total Rondo move | CelticsLife.com - Boston Celtics Fan Site, Blog, T-shirts


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## High_Gravity

Well Brooklyn completed the season sweep against Miami 4-0, the Nets look like the real deal. Its a real shame they are not healthy and Brook Lopez is out and Garnett is struggling, that could cost them in the post season. They are the Miami Heats krptonite and the sad thing is I don't think Brooklyn will even get to face Miami in the playoffs.


----------



## High_Gravity

Jimmer Fredette shines in D.J. Augustin's absence | CSN Chicago

Looks like you were right about Jimmer Fredette.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> Jimmer Fredette shines in D.J. Augustin's absence | CSN Chicago
> 
> Looks like you were right about Jimmer Fredette.



That's after not playing for eight or nine games and getting virtually no minutes the last two months. The last time he got any playing time, he scored 24 vs. the Knicks. He's shooting 46 percent in choppy minutes while a guy like Kemba Walker is getting 38 mins a game and shooting 39 percent. Hopefully, Jimmer will play for a team that finally gives him the PT he deserves.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmer Fredette shines in D.J. Augustin's absence | CSN Chicago
> 
> Looks like you were right about Jimmer Fredette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's after not playing for eight or nine games and getting virtually no minutes the last two months. The last time he got any playing time, he scored 24 vs. the Knicks. He's shooting 46 percent in choppy minutes while a guy like Kemba Walker is getting 38 mins a game and shooting 39 percent. Hopefully, Jimmer will play for a team that finally gives him the PT he deserves.
Click to expand...


Making the NBA is one thing but getting minutes is another, even Jeremy Lin was cut by multiple teams and rotted on the bench until he got a chance to shine. There are probably several players who can contribute but just are not getting the PT.


----------



## Papageorgio

I was so hoping that the Lakers would grab the top spot, however, the Jazz seemed to have fought them off valiantly. 


Sent from my iPad using an Android.


----------



## High_Gravity

The Indiana Pacers look absolutely dreadful, they have no answers for Jeff Teague or Paul Millsap. Teague and Millsap looked like Larry Bird and Kevin McHale against them the other night. The Wizards own the Bulls on match ups, they should win in 5 or 6.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

NBA Playoffs live from various angles:

TNT Overtime | NBA.com


----------



## Smilebong

Papageorgio said:


> I was so hoping that the Lakers would grab the top spot, however, the Jazz seemed to have fought them off valiantly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using an Android.



What? They were eliminated in March.


----------



## High_Gravity

Memphis beat OKC last night, I hope Memphis can upset them. I like OKC.


----------



## Sarah G

Racist Sterling banned from anything having to do with the NBA and the commission will try to force a sale of the Clippers.


----------



## High_Gravity

Sarah G said:


> Racist Sterling banned from anything having to do with the NBA and the commission will try to force a sale of the Clippers.



Thats a good move, Adam Silver has balls.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

I disagree with the move. Sterling said his racist comments in private. Is the NBA now going to ban NY Knicks executive and former player Larry Johnson for publicly tweeting that the league should be all black? No.

"Black people your Focusing on the wrong thing. We should be focusing on having our own, Own team own League! To For Self!!"

Former Knicks Great Larry Johnson Calls For All-Black League? « CBS New York


----------



## Papageorgio

Sterling is what people paint rich people to be, selfish, greedy, dishonest and has no morals. I'm not sure why the NBA has waited so long to get rid of him.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> I disagree with the move. Sterling said his racist comments in private. Is the NBA now going to ban NY Knicks executive and former player Larry Johnson for publicly tweeting that the league should be all black? No.
> 
> "Black people your Focusing on the wrong thing. We should be focusing on having our own, Own team own League! To For Self!!"
> 
> Former Knicks Great Larry Johnson Calls For All-Black League? « CBS New York



Larry Johnson should be banned, he may have made the comments in private but now they are public knowledge, thats just not a good situation in a league thats 80% black.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## High_Gravity

Brooklyn v.s Miami, here we go!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Indy wasted no time going down against the Wizards.

Officials: Scott Foster, David Guthrie, Bill Kennedy

SF and BK are well-known company men though.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Indy wasted no time going down against the Wizards.
> 
> Officials: Scott Foster, David Guthrie, Bill Kennedy
> 
> SF and BK are well-known company men though.



Hibbert is playing like absolute garbage juice, 0 points 0 boards and 5 fouls last night. I hope the Wizards win the Pacers are a joke, they will get swept by Miami.


----------



## FuelRod

Don't look now, it's only May 6.  But best record in baseball belongs to the 2010 and 2012 World Series Champion San Francisco Giants.

Yes, I know.  Milwaukee doesn't count.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Kings took the fist two games of their series against the Ducks in Anaheim. Back to Staples Center now.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## BlackSand

*Spring NCAA Football ... Yeah!
GEAUX TIGERS!*

Edited for appropriate language in a Sports Pub.
.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Watching Joe Johnson in Game 4 against the Heat, I understand why every team trades him away. He took four ill-advisesd, forced shots during the final four minutes and missed all of them.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Watching Joe Johnson in Game 4 against the Heat, I understand why every team trades him away. He took four ill-advisesd, forced shots during the final four minutes and missed all of them.



Deron Williams has been basically a no show in these playoffs also, and the Nets are missing Brook Lopez really badly.Its a shame, this was the last stand for Pierce and KG.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watching Joe Johnson in Game 4 against the Heat, I understand why every team trades him away. He took four ill-advisesd, forced shots during the final four minutes and missed all of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deron Williams has been basically a no show in these playoffs also, and the Nets are missing Brook Lopez really badly.Its a shame, this was the last stand for Pierce and KG.
Click to expand...


Williams is past his prime. He needed speed to be elite.


----------



## High_Gravity

Have you noticed that the officiating in these playoffs have been so obvious and terrible? the Clippers were basically robbed the other night against OKC, the refs might as well be wearing ski masks and carrying AK 47's.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Lots of calls going Thunder's way the final two games vs. the Clips. Stern Jr. wants Durant vs. Lebron; and he definitely didn't want a Sterling team in the finals.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Lots of calls going Thunder's way the final two games vs. the Clips. Stern Jr. wants Durant vs. Lebron; and he definitely didn't want a Sterling team in the finals.



Yup the Clippers were never going to be allowed to win, this was basically a WWE match. Vince McMahon would be envious.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Thunder were over-rated in the first place. And they lost Ibaka. Spurs are gonna roll them.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

I just came across this from a month ago. It was not a good year for the Sterling family.

Death of Scott Sterling, son of Clippers owner, ruled accidental - Los Angeles Times


----------



## High_Gravity

Kevin Love wants out of Minnesota, should the Celtics trade their lottery pick for him?

http://sports.yahoo.com/news/celtics-loom-as-intriguing-destination-for-kevin-love-211238504.html

With Rondo beside him and a few other pick ups we can be right back in the mix in a weak East, especially if Carmelo Anthony leaves New York, the Nets are already in ruins.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> Kevin Love wants out of Minnesota, should the Celtics trade their lottery pick for him?
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/news/celtics-loom-as-intriguing-destination-for-kevin-love-211238504.html
> 
> With Rondo beside him and a few other pick ups we can be right back in the mix in a weak East, especially if Carmelo Anthony leaves New York, the Nets are already in ruins.



I'd do it. I don't think there's any great short term talents in the draft.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin Love wants out of Minnesota, should the Celtics trade their lottery pick for him?
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/news/celtics-loom-as-intriguing-destination-for-kevin-love-211238504.html
> 
> With Rondo beside him and a few other pick ups we can be right back in the mix in a weak East, especially if Carmelo Anthony leaves New York, the Nets are already in ruins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd do it. I don't think there's any great short term talents in the draft.
Click to expand...


The Celtics are in the best position to land him, we have all those picks and good role players to offer, I say do it. Love is a star now and those lottery picks will probably take years to develop.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Stern Jr had a couple of his best men on the job for Game 2 Heat-Pacers; Joe Crawford and Mike Callahan.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Just came across this while googling Mike Callahan. Geez, Bosh was draped all over Green at the end of Finals Game 6. (Callahan looking right at it).


----------



## High_Gravity

Report: Kevin Love open to playing in Boston | CelticsLife.com - Boston Celtics Fan Site, Blog, T-shirts

Fingers crossed, at least Love didn't rule us out completely.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Stern Jr had a couple of his best men on the job for Game 2 Heat-Pacers; Joe Crawford and Mike Callahan.



Those guys are basically thugs in black and white shirts, basically ensured a Heat victory.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Just came across this while googling Mike Callahan. Geez, Bosh was draped all over Green at the end of Finals Game 6. (Callahan looking right at it).



That should have been a foul and 3 shots for Danny Green smmfh


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

The Heat even know the refs cheat for them, and they know that they can get away with stuff. It's easier to play more aggressive in that event; and that's a huge advantage. To just be able to drape yourself on a guy during a championship winning three? Huge.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> The Heat even know the refs cheat for them, and they know that they can get away with stuff. It's easier to play more aggressive in that event; and that's a huge advantage. To just be able to drape yourself on a guy during a championship winning three? Huge.



This is the worst I ever seen it, it didn't used to be quite so obvious before but now they don't even care, this is basically WWE at this point might as well have Mr Fuji throw salt in Tim Duncans eyes next time smgdh


----------



## High_Gravity

The refs have been cheating for the Heat since they formed if you look back at Game 2 of the Eastern Conference Finals in 2012 Dwayne Wade kicked Kevin Garnett in the stomach going to the hoop for a lay up and instead of calling the offensive foul on Wade they called it on Garnett and gave Wade the 3 point play basically ending the game and giving Miami the 2-0 advantage, to rig a series you don't need to rig every play just give a bad call or 2 during a close game and the rest will take care of itself. The Clippers were robbed against the Thunder in one of the worst ways I seen in years, just terrible.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## High_Gravity

Is the lottery the Celtics' ticket? - TrueHoop Blog - ESPN

Interesting read.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


>


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

http://www.buzzfeed.com/javiermoreno/24-reasons-you-should-be-cheering-for-the-san-antonio-spurs


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> Is the lottery the Celtics' ticket? - TrueHoop Blog - ESPN
> 
> Interesting read.



There's no magic bullet. Celts are in no man's land right now.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

I hardly watched the second halfs of those game threes. The reffing just made it far too maddening and unenjoyable.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Thunder shot 22 FTAs to the Spurs 0 in the pivotal 3rd quarter of Game 3. Joey Crawford on the case tonight. It gets harder to watch the WWE at this time of year.


----------



## High_Gravity

Report: Minnesota would take Julius Randle or Noah Vonleh in Kevin Love deal | CelticsLife.com - Boston Celtics Fan Site, Blog, T-shirts

Looks like the Celtics are in a good position to get Love, fingers crossed.


----------



## High_Gravity

The company men are insuring a OKC/Heat Finals.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Rajon Rondo reportedly employed own stats analyst, without Celtics' knowledge | FOX Sports on MSN


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Rajon Rondo reportedly employed own stats analyst, without Celtics' knowledge | FOX Sports on MSN



Interesting, according to the link there Kevin Durant, Paul George and John Wall have also done this.


----------



## High_Gravity

Spurs up 3-2, you think they can close this out?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> Spurs up 3-2, you think they can close this out?



Spurs would have likely gotten their 4th home blowout if it had went to Game 7. That Game 6 was tough to watch though. No less than four or five times, I watched the ball go off OKC and the refs pretend it went of SAS. 

When the Spurs went up 10 on the DG 4 point play, and the announcers were talking up the Spurs dominance, I was like yea, but the Company Men are gonna bring it hard the last five minutes. They didn't disappoint either. 

That ball that grazed off the rim, and then their was a scramble for the ball, and Westbrook extended his arm to foul Mills. And instead of calling that foul, the company men decided to pretend that the ball didn't hit the rim and call a shot clock violation three seconds later. That's how much they freaking cheat.

Then of course there was the goal tending call on Ginobili. But on the play before that Duncan was fouled twice as he made his shot. Once on the ground by the smaller player and then Ibaka raked his arm on the follow-through. It's tough to make shots like that.

I was shocked that they actually called the Ibaka slide under foul on Duncan. I don't think they would have if he missed the shot so bad. I'm guessing that Dan Crawford will get reprimanded for that one.

I don't know if I'll bother to watch much basketball once the Spurs are done. Watching this WWE crap is getting to be too much.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Oh, and Leonard: 21 shots, 0 free throw attempts (his most aggressive game of the series)
Westbrick: 23 shots, 18 free throw attempts

TOTAL JOKE


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Stanley Cup Conference Final Game 7 Overtime: Kings and Blackhawks live now!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Wow...I thought the Kings 2012 Stanley Cup run was impressive. They were an eight seed that went 16-4, and had they won their first close-out game vs. the Devils, they would have set the playoff win percent record. They beat the top three seeds in the Western Conference and won a playoff record, ten straight road games.

But in 2014, the Kings went down 0-3 in their first series and then won the final four games, including Game 7 in San Jose. They won three of four in Anaheim in the next series, including Game 7 on the road. Then, they beat Chicago, who beat them last year; they won a third Game 7 in Chicago.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Nobody partied harder than Andre The Giant


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spurs up 3-2, you think they can close this out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spurs would have likely gotten their 4th home blowout if it had went to Game 7. That Game 6 was tough to watch though. No less than four or five times, I watched the ball go off OKC and the refs pretend it went of SAS.
> 
> When the Spurs went up 10 on the DG 4 point play, and the announcers were talking up the Spurs dominance, I was like yea, but the Company Men are gonna bring it hard the last five minutes. They didn't disappoint either.
> 
> That ball that grazed off the rim, and then their was a scramble for the ball, and Westbrook extended his arm to foul Mills. And instead of calling that foul, the company men decided to pretend that the ball didn't hit the rim and call a shot clock violation three seconds later. That's how much they freaking cheat.
> 
> Then of course there was the goal tending call on Ginobili. But on the play before that Duncan was fouled twice as he made his shot. Once on the ground by the smaller player and then Ibaka raked his arm on the follow-through. It's tough to make shots like that.
> 
> I was shocked that they actually called the Ibaka slide under foul on Duncan. I don't think they would have if he missed the shot so bad. I'm guessing that Dan Crawford will get reprimanded for that one.
> 
> I don't know if I'll bother to watch much basketball once the Spurs are done. Watching this WWE crap is getting to be too much.
Click to expand...


Rajon Rondo and Kevin Love meet up at the Red Sox game | CelticsLife.com - Boston Celtics Fan Site, Blog, T-shirts






If Boston can pull this off I'd stay tuned brother, this will put Boston right back into the playoff picture.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

I guess in the weak east, anything is possible. It's gonna take a lot more than that to dethrone the Heat though. They'll still need other pieces.

Snapshot: Rondo and Love at Fenway - Boston Celtics Blog - ESPN Boston


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> I guess in the weak east, anything is possible. It's gonna take a lot more than that to dethrone the Heat though. They'll still need other pieces.
> 
> Snapshot: Rondo and Love at Fenway - Boston Celtics Blog - ESPN Boston



The Spurs will dethrone the Heat this year, plus guys like Wade and Ray Allen are just getting older this Heat thing won't last forever, things will sort themselves out naturally. Rondo and Love are both in their mid 20s still. The Miami Heat have a very old roster if you look at it, Battier and Birdman are almost in their 40s.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess in the weak east, anything is possible. It's gonna take a lot more than that to dethrone the Heat though. They'll still need other pieces.
> 
> Snapshot: Rondo and Love at Fenway - Boston Celtics Blog - ESPN Boston
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Spurs will dethrone the Heat this year, plus guys like Wade and Ray Allen are just getting older this Heat thing won't last forever, things will sort themselves out naturally. Rondo and Love are both in their mid 20s still. The Miami Heat have a very old roster if you look at it, Battier and Birdman are almost in their 40s.
Click to expand...


The Spurs (who should've won last year) are better, and the Heat before the playoffs were worse. But the Heat had an easy ride through the playoffs and virtually got rest. I could see the Spurs dominating this series. But it could also be a real battle as well, especially if Tony Parker is hobbled. I'd hate to see the Heat three-peat while beating the Spurs a second time. That would really suck.

I do agree that Wade and Allen's days are limited. But right now, they're playing at a solid level.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess in the weak east, anything is possible. It's gonna take a lot more than that to dethrone the Heat though. They'll still need other pieces.
> 
> Snapshot: Rondo and Love at Fenway - Boston Celtics Blog - ESPN Boston
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Spurs will dethrone the Heat this year, plus guys like Wade and Ray Allen are just getting older this Heat thing won't last forever, things will sort themselves out naturally. Rondo and Love are both in their mid 20s still. The Miami Heat have a very old roster if you look at it, Battier and Birdman are almost in their 40s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Spurs (who should've won last year) are better, and the Heat before the playoffs were worse. But the Heat had an easy ride through the playoffs and virtually got rest. I could see the Spurs dominating this series. But it could also be a real battle as well, especially if Tony Parker is hobbled. I'd hate to see the Heat three-peat while beating the Spurs a second time. That would really suck.
> 
> I do agree that Wade and Allen's days are limited. But right now, they're playing at a solid level.
Click to expand...


If Boston gets Love we do need to add more pieces, I would like to see us get Tony Allen back if thats possible, if not hopefully we can resign Avery Bradley. I would like to see us get a good center to put next to Kevin Love, and some more shooters, Kyle Korver would be perfect. Word on the street is we are getting Gordan Hayward, that would really help as well. I would like us to put a third star next to Love and Rondo but I have no idea who that could be, I would say Rudy Gay but he makes his teams worse when he plays smgdh, and I would say Brook Lopez but the man just cannot stay healthy.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Papageorgio

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess in the weak east, anything is possible. It's gonna take a lot more than that to dethrone the Heat though. They'll still need other pieces.
> 
> Snapshot: Rondo and Love at Fenway - Boston Celtics Blog - ESPN Boston
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Spurs will dethrone the Heat this year, plus guys like Wade and Ray Allen are just getting older this Heat thing won't last forever, things will sort themselves out naturally. Rondo and Love are both in their mid 20s still. The Miami Heat have a very old roster if you look at it, Battier and Birdman are almost in their 40s.
Click to expand...


Birdman, Battier and Allen are just fill ins, they can be replaced fairly easy with veterans who want a ring and are at the end of their careers. Wade should have a couple of years left, hell Duncan will be 78 at the start of next season.

I think San Antonio is better than last year and the Heat are tired, the last three years the Heat have play 82 games, that has to wear on them.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Papageorgio said:


> Birdman, Battier and Allen are just fill ins, they can be replaced fairly easy with veterans who want a ring and are at the end of their careers. Wade should have a couple of years left, hell Duncan will be 78 at the start of next season.
> 
> I think San Antonio is better than last year and the Heat are tired, the last three years the Heat have play 82 games, that has to wear on them.



Birdman and Battier are nothing much. But Allen is not that easy to replace. Without him, the Heat would not have won the title last year. Wade's percentage is up because Allen spaces the floor for him and he faces way less double teams and has more space to cut.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## High_Gravity

Papageorgio said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess in the weak east, anything is possible. It's gonna take a lot more than that to dethrone the Heat though. They'll still need other pieces.
> 
> Snapshot: Rondo and Love at Fenway - Boston Celtics Blog - ESPN Boston
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Spurs will dethrone the Heat this year, plus guys like Wade and Ray Allen are just getting older this Heat thing won't last forever, things will sort themselves out naturally. Rondo and Love are both in their mid 20s still. The Miami Heat have a very old roster if you look at it, Battier and Birdman are almost in their 40s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Birdman, Battier and Allen are just fill ins, they can be replaced fairly easy with veterans who want a ring and are at the end of their careers*. Wade should have a couple of years left, hell Duncan will be 78 at the start of next season.
> 
> I think San Antonio is better than last year and the Heat are tired, the last three years the Heat have play 82 games, that has to wear on them.
Click to expand...


You are absolutely right.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

I don't care if the Spurs won by 15; that was some brutal officiating once again.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

LOL @ LBJ pretending to be cramped. He had been bitching about the heat and had to go out of the game twice; and he knew that his image was going to take a hit if he didn't fake.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Rashard Lewis is no Mike Miller. The Heat should've paid the man!


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> LOL @ LBJ pretending to be cramped. He had been bitching about the heat and had to go out of the game twice; and he knew that his image was going to take a hit if he didn't fake.



Kobe does the same thing, all these bastards are dying to have one Michael Jordan flu game so they can go down in history.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL @ LBJ pretending to be cramped. He had been bitching about the heat and had to go out of the game twice; and he knew that his image was going to take a hit if he didn't fake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kobe does the same thing, all these bastards are dying to have one Michael Jordan flu game so they can go down in history.
Click to expand...


I hadn't quite thought about that...I actually think that Lebron thinks he can go out early in a Finals with some made up ailment. I think he thinks its his birthright. Hasn't he done this a couple times now?

But honestly, he knew the talk was gonna be about his conditioning if he didn't fake. That's how image conscious this dude is. He wouldn't even do the post game presser because he wasn't sure if he'd tell the right lies to cover his tracks.

Re-watch the game and you won't see a guy that is even grabbing his legs like someone would do if he was actually cramping. It's always just a grimace; fake injury tbd.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Y! SPORTS


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Back to the Spurs; man, they were in Game 7 suck mode for a lot of the game. Nine or ten turnovers in the third quarter alone.

I was rewatching some of the games from last year though. I forgot that Manu had a subpar playoffs and first 4 games of the finals til they inserted him to the starting line-up for Game 5. He had a funny quote though. He said something like it's not cos I'm feeling bad. I'm just off. The dude was right. He came back this playoffs. 

Also, Leonard is much more of a force. He was way more reserved last year. Patty Mills is also a good option that wasn't really there. And hopefully Parker will be a bit healthier. Even Bellinelli gave the Spurs some quality minutes in Game 1. 

And I think the Spurs learned some lessons about guarding Lebron better. They were constantly giving him way too much space last year. I mean the dude has an inconsistent shot, but you got to put some pressure on him.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL @ LBJ pretending to be cramped. He had been bitching about the heat and had to go out of the game twice; and he knew that his image was going to take a hit if he didn't fake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kobe does the same thing, all these bastards are dying to have one Michael Jordan flu game so they can go down in history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hadn't quite thought about that...I actually think that Lebron thinks he can go out early in a Finals with some made up ailment. I think he thinks its his birthright. Hasn't he done this a couple times now?
> 
> But honestly, he knew the talk was gonna be about his conditioning if he didn't fake. That's how image conscious this dude is. He wouldn't even do the post game presser because he wasn't sure if he'd tell the right lies to cover his tracks.
> 
> Re-watch the game and you won't see a guy that is even grabbing his legs like someone would do if he was actually cramping. It's always just a grimace; fake injury tbd.
Click to expand...


Its all part of the Michael Jordan Lore, that flu game was a historical moment and Kobe and Lebron are basically trying to follow in his foot steps, you constantly see Kobe coughing pretending to be sick and pretending his ankle is rolled, than he goes up for a 36- degree dunk SMFH, and Lebron also wants the same game, if Miami had won it would have been the legendary over heated gym leg cramp game for him.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Back to the Spurs; man, they were in Game 7 suck mode for a lot of the game. Nine or ten turnovers in the third quarter alone.
> 
> I was rewatching some of the games from last year though. I forgot that Manu had a subpar playoffs and first 4 games of the finals til they inserted him to the starting line-up for Game 5. He had a funny quote though. He said something like it's not cos I'm feeling bad. I'm just off. The dude was right. He came back this playoffs.
> 
> Also, Leonard is much more of a force. He was way more reserved last year. Patty Mills is also a good option that wasn't really there. And hopefully Parker will be a bit healthier. Even Bellinelli gave the Spurs some quality minutes in Game 1.
> 
> And I think the Spurs learned some lessons about guarding Lebron better. They were constantly giving him way too much space last year. I mean the dude has an inconsistent shot, but you got to put some pressure on him.



The Spurs are better than last year and it looks like Miami has gotten a little worse, and they still have not addressed their issues with their big men, playing Birdman for 48 minutes a game is not going to cut it, Miami has gotten away with having no big men for years now. They are lucky they did not play in the 80s and 90s when the league was chalk full of all star big men they would have never won a championship, imagine the 86 Celtics with McHale and Parrish against Bosh and Birdman? it would be a massacre.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back to the Spurs; man, they were in Game 7 suck mode for a lot of the game. Nine or ten turnovers in the third quarter alone.
> 
> I was rewatching some of the games from last year though. I forgot that Manu had a subpar playoffs and first 4 games of the finals til they inserted him to the starting line-up for Game 5. He had a funny quote though. He said something like it's not cos I'm feeling bad. I'm just off. The dude was right. He came back this playoffs.
> 
> Also, Leonard is much more of a force. He was way more reserved last year. Patty Mills is also a good option that wasn't really there. And hopefully Parker will be a bit healthier. Even Bellinelli gave the Spurs some quality minutes in Game 1.
> 
> And I think the Spurs learned some lessons about guarding Lebron better. They were constantly giving him way too much space last year. I mean the dude has an inconsistent shot, but you got to put some pressure on him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Spurs are better than last year and it looks like Miami has gotten a little worse, and they still have not addressed their issues with their big men, playing Birdman for 48 minutes a game is not going to cut it, Miami has gotten away with having no big men for years now. They are lucky they did not play in the 80s and 90s when the league was chalk full of all star big men they would have never won a championship, imagine the 86 Celtics with McHale and Parrish against Bosh and Birdman? it would be a massacre.
Click to expand...


Spurs are better. But they're likely gonna have to face-off against the Crawfords in the next couple games--Joey Crawford in Game 2 and Danny Crawford in Game 3.

The Heat don't have any big men. It is a joke that CA is the only guy playing. And they don't even let him take any shots that aren't put-backs and hand-offs by the basket. That makes Duncan's defensive assignment easy, and he then has energy to tear Bosh apart at the other end.

Yea, people wonder if Jordan's 90s Bulls would have won one championship in the 80s. And those teams are definitely better than the Heat. McHale and Parish (and Bird) would have killed the Heat. McHale averaged 25.8, 8.5 rebs, 2.5 blks on 57 percent shooting versus The Twin Towers in the 86 Finals. He would have won Finals MVP except that Bird averaged a virtual triple double -- 24.5, 9.7, 9.5. Walton wasn't too shabby that series either at 8 points per game off of the bench on 62 percent shooting.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back to the Spurs; man, they were in Game 7 suck mode for a lot of the game. Nine or ten turnovers in the third quarter alone.
> 
> I was rewatching some of the games from last year though. I forgot that Manu had a subpar playoffs and first 4 games of the finals til they inserted him to the starting line-up for Game 5. He had a funny quote though. He said something like it's not cos I'm feeling bad. I'm just off. The dude was right. He came back this playoffs.
> 
> Also, Leonard is much more of a force. He was way more reserved last year. Patty Mills is also a good option that wasn't really there. And hopefully Parker will be a bit healthier. Even Bellinelli gave the Spurs some quality minutes in Game 1.
> 
> And I think the Spurs learned some lessons about guarding Lebron better. They were constantly giving him way too much space last year. I mean the dude has an inconsistent shot, but you got to put some pressure on him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Spurs are better than last year and it looks like Miami has gotten a little worse, and they still have not addressed their issues with their big men, playing Birdman for 48 minutes a game is not going to cut it, Miami has gotten away with having no big men for years now. They are lucky they did not play in the 80s and 90s when the league was chalk full of all star big men they would have never won a championship, imagine the 86 Celtics with McHale and Parrish against Bosh and Birdman? it would be a massacre.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Spurs are better. But they're likely gonna have to face-off against the Crawfords in the next couple games--Joey Crawford in Game 2 and Danny Crawford in Game 3.
> 
> The Heat don't have any big men. It is a joke that CA is the only guy playing. And they don't even let him take any shots that aren't put-backs and hand-offs by the basket. That makes Duncan's defensive assignment easy, and he then has energy to tear Bosh apart at the other end.
> 
> Yea, people wonder if Jordan's 90s Bulls would have won one championship in the 80s. And those teams are definitely better than the Heat. McHale and Parish (and Bird) would have killed the Heat. McHale averaged 25.8, 8.5 rebs, 2.5 blks on 57 percent shooting versus The Twin Towers in the 86 Finals. He would have won Finals MVP except that Bird averaged a virtual triple double -- 24.5, 9.7, 9.5. Walton wasn't too shabby that series either at 8 points per game off of the bench on 62 percent shooting.
Click to expand...


Rik Smits would have obliterated Miamis front line, I don't even want to think about McHale would have done. The Spurs are going to be tested by the Crawfords in Miami, they are going to be playing in a very hostile environment 8 on 5. It looks like Miamis Greg Oden experiment is a failure, has that guy even suited up yet?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

What front line? LOL If this Heat played the 86 Celtics in a Finals; they'd beat em by 30 every night.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

I think Miami Heat fans have to be the biggest bunch of posers in the world.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Spurs went up 25 points (55-30) in 15:52 of play; and then the refs went into game manager mode.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

60-40 Spurs...Wade goes through two Spurs gets a ghost foul whistle, then makes sure he takes the third step to balance himself for an easy floater.

98-84 Spurs...Wade goes into the lane. Anticipating the contact he tries to lunge into Diaw; but Diaw backs up and makes no contact. When Wade grunts, they call the foul anyways.

Just a couple of the usual many bad calls the refs made to keep the Heat in the game. And why? The Heat look like paper champs out there anyhow. Lewis and Battier look geriatric out there. It's all about getting Lebron his three-peat though.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Wow...98-84. I think Ray Allen threw a punch into Parker's sternum. There was no replay of course. And of course, no flagrant foul. It may have been less...but hard to tell. It looked a bit vicious though....Ray Allen complained about the call. Dude went into villain mode. Freaking traitor.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

98-84...Ray takes three steps on the way to the basket (you can do that when you're on Lebron's team) and throws it off the backboard. Then, Mister Dirty himself, D-Lame undercuts Manu on the board. Wade keeps his back turned and his momentum subtly going forward to act like it's no thing.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Wow. Oden looked like he was playing in an old-timer's game out there.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

At the very end of the game, Heat fans (who stuck around) were chanting 'reffing sucks.' Yea, it was the refs fault that they lost by 19! Nevermind all the nonsense the refs gave them__ like I said; biggest posers in the league. When the Spurs fans chant that, it's based on egregious WWE officiating. Heat fans are just wannabes.


----------



## High_Gravity

The refs tried their hardest to help but theres only so much they can do, you really feel the refs presence more in close games. The Spurs made history last night with their white hot shooting I don't think theres too much Miami could have done, but you already know the company men are going to be on a mission next game, they will do everything in their power to stop the Spurs going up 3-1.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> 60-40 Spurs...Wade goes through two Spurs gets a ghost foul whistle, then makes sure he takes the third step to balance himself for an easy floater.
> 
> 98-84 Spurs...Wade goes into the lane. Anticipating the contact he tries to lunge into Diaw; but Diaw backs up and makes no contact. When Wade grunts, they call the foul anyways.
> 
> Just a couple of the usual many bad calls the refs made to keep the Heat in the game. And why? The Heat look like paper champs out there anyhow. Lewis and Battier look geriatric out there. It's all about getting Lebron his three-peat though.



Battier is retiring after this season, he is a shell of his former self, he cannot defend or shoot anything anymore and Rashard Lewis is a fraud, he signed on for vet minimum to win a ring on the cheap. Fuck him.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Spurs gave the Heat two buttkickings in Miami. I almost wish the NBA didn't switch from 2-3-2 format in the final now. A third buttkicking in Miami would have been epic!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Spurs out rebounded the Heat 44-27. And they had 12 offensive rebounds to the Heat's 12 defensive rebounds even while shooting 57 percent.


----------



## High_Gravity

Its pretty much over at this point, I don't see Miami beating the Spurs 3 straight times. Now the question is does Lebron stay in Miami? are they going to bring in more star power? it looks like they are reaching out to Carmelo Anthony.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> Its pretty much over at this point, I don't see Miami beating the Spurs 3 straight times. Now the question is does Lebron stay in Miami? are they going to bring in more star power? it looks like they are reaching out to Carmelo Anthony.



Is Carmelo that ring hungry? I think he'd rather take max money and max endorsements and max spotlight.

Wade is done. The Heat will probably claim that he was dealing with some sort of injury after the fact.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

LOL - I heard that Heat fans said KL was trolling LBJ, so I had to watch this:


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

I remember watching the Thunder/Raptors. Raptors were up like 7 with 45 seconds left in double OT. I turned the game off, thinking okay that gives the Spurs a cushion with like 8 games left in the season. Then I find out by some miracle the Thunder won.

I think it's cos they called stuff like this a foul on Toronto!


----------



## High_Gravity

If you are 2 out of 5 in the Finals you cannot ever be compared to Michael Jordan.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its pretty much over at this point, I don't see Miami beating the Spurs 3 straight times. Now the question is does Lebron stay in Miami? are they going to bring in more star power? it looks like they are reaching out to Carmelo Anthony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is Carmelo that ring hungry? I think he'd rather take max money and max endorsements and max spotlight.
> 
> Wade is done. The Heat will probably claim that he was dealing with some sort of injury after the fact.
Click to expand...


The Heat are interested in him, but I have not heard Carmelo say anything about wanting to go there.


----------



## Papageorgio

If James, Bosh and Wade agree to take less and Anthony agrees to take less and it would be a lot less for all, it won't happen. Miami is going to have a tough time keeping the talent that surrounds the big three.


Sent from my iPad using an Android.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> If you are 2 out of 5 in the Finals you cannot ever be compared to Michael Jordan.



That's the conventional thinking, anyways. MJ had a prime Pippen, who is much better than Wade. Jordan's supporting cast was better too. Of course, I could argue that the Bulls besides getting made-up call after call from the NBA (like the Heat do), were the luckiest team I've ever seen. They lucked out against better Knicks, Blazers, Pacers, Suns and Jazz teams; often multiple times.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

I was rewatching Game 3 and saw them call a ghost foul on Kawhi early. Seriously, he didn't even touch Lebron. He barely even knicked the ball on the slam attempt before pulling his hand back. I think there plan was to get him in foul trouble like in Game 2. But the Spurs took off too fast and they ditched that design.

Game 2 it worked. They called some nonsense fouls on KL and the Spurs had to put Diaw on LBJ. With the cushion, he made something like five of six shots with two threes and the Heat got back into the game.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Also in game 3, up 25-14, the Spurs passed the ball to Bonner at the three line. He was wide open; nobody within 15 feet of him. It was as good as in. The whistle blew as they pretended that Duncan of all people was fouled. People don't realize how much control the refs have. It's huge.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

The Miami atmosphere in Game 3 and 4 never even came close to approaching this. I'm looking forward to a Game 5 party!

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zjgyTabc6ok#t=36[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

This is the kind of stuff they called last year in the San Antonio loss at home in the finals:


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Yup. Ray Allen went into villain mode once he became a traitor:


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Game 5 started. Spurs are playing like crap; but the refs are already doing their thing. They call KL for swiping at the ball on Lebron from 15 feet away. But when multiple Miami players do it to Duncan as he goes for the dunk (likely actually getting the arms/hands), there is no call.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Documenting the bad/questionable calls. Not looking to criticizee any touch fouls not called. This is just the blatantly missed calls / no-calls.

*1st Quarter*

0-4 Leonard reaches out and looks to just touch the ball as Lebron shoots. Looked to be a bogus call. Due to the early foul, Spurs switch Diaw onto James and lose much needed defense.
0-6 Lebron slaps/swipes Duncan's wrist as he goes to shoot a lay-up. No foul call.
2-11 Leonard called for a (very slight) travel after Ray Allen bumped (fouled) him.
5-13 Ray Allen lowers his shoulder into Parker. When he slaps at the ball and misses, Allen throws down the ball to sell the ghost foul.
5-16 Lebron goes for a lay-up and makes it. Diaw makes no contact and is still called for the foul.
18-25 Lebron backing in Ginobili. He simply loses the ball. But the refs call Ginobili for his second foul and put him on the free throw line.
20-27 Norris Cole travels (not called) and then they call a bogus foul on Splitter on the shot.

To save time, I'll just do the first quarter. You get the point. Seven bad calls in twelve minutes is a lot for the "best referees in the world." And of course all of those bad calls went against the Spurs too. I honestly didn't see a bad call in the first quarter that went against the Heat. Usually, during the game, the refs will make a bad call or two for the other team to try and confuse the issue...but for the first quarter anyhow, they came out with a strong commitment to give the Heat all the help they could get. It worked too. That combined with the Spurs unusually bad shooting, and they took a lead to the second quarter for a change.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Watching the Heat in this series and their demeanor on the court and off after Games 3 and 4, I got the sense that they had no belief that they could win this series. I question whether they felt that good about it going into the series even.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

From the 2012 OKC series:

    "Well, congrats to the refs for winning the Western Conference Finals. They gave OKC everything they've got."
    -- Graydon Gordian, 48 Minutes of Hell and ESPN.com

    "That was &#8230; controversial: Some really questionable calls will end up tainting what ended up being a truly fantastic display of basketball over these six games. We saw two teams play at a high level almost every quarter and truly battle. Sad that the officiating will be what's remembered."
    -- Zach Harper, Daily Dime Live

    "Refs have decided they'll make sure OKC going to Finals. One outrageously bad call after another. Ginobili robbed of 3-pt play, Sickening."
    -- Skip Bayless, First Take

    "I WILL recognize this in Game 6 only."
    -- thunderfan

    "Yeah some of the calls have been pretty shocking"
    -- Durant 35

    Did the refs take over game 6?
    Yes, the refs took over ~ 195 votes 85%
    No, it was a fair called game ~ 34 votes 15%
    -- RealGM Poll


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Leonard didn't come out of nowhere for the Finals MVP. He was just playing within the system like the rest of the team.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

You see that kicking the ball call by Ray Allen to rob the Spurs of a fast-break lay-up? That was convenient. He stuck his foot back on purpose and it nicked his foot but still went to Parker. Pretty cheesy call I thought.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

2Q: I had an 06 flashback when Wade drove to basket against two defenders and threw up some slop and got a nonsense call.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

LOL - Gotta love the call at 45-37. Lebron throws a helluvah elbow into Leonard on a drive to the basket. He then stops and holds the ball on the whistle, and they call it a shooting foul on top of the fact that Leonard didn't foul him in the first place!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

TheGreatGatsby said:


> LOL - Gotta love the call at 45-37. Lebron throws a helluvah elbow into Leonard on a drive to the basket. He then stops and holds the ball on the whistle, and they call it a shooting foul on top of the fact that Leonard didn't foul him in the first place!



Spurs were on a 16-2 run and the refs were desperate to stop the bleeding.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

This is why Bird beat Jordan 14 straight times at one point:


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Leonard's 3rd foul was a nonsense call also (It was him bumping against a screen on a way around it! Not sure I've ever seen something like that called other than people tyring to barrel through a screener!). I know I documented the first two being nonsense. And I remember the last three being nonsense. I think the refs literally fouled him out on six nonsense calls!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

65-83; Duncan blocks Chalmers and goes to get the loose ball but is held. No foul call; he just smiles like here we go again; got to handicap the Heat like they're children.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

in the 4th quarter, the Heat were just roaming around like it was pick-up ball. They had no belief they could come back. And they were so worn out that they barely even rotated on defense; and Parker just got where ever he wanted to close them out.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Wow. Down 18 with the ball and 6:30 on the clock, Lebron exited the game with the championship series in reach. Larry Bird would've never done that.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Yup___ I thought so. Every single call on Kawhi Leonard was bull sh__.

1 Leonard reaches out and looks to just touch the ball as Lebron shoots. Looked to be a bogus call. Due to the early foul, Spurs switch Diaw onto James and lose much needed defense.
2 LBJ elbows KL on way to basket. FTAs for no shot
3. KL bumps a screener on his way around it.
4. KL contests jump shot on Chalmers. Call a late shooting foul on a box out basically.
5. Chalmers jumps backwards into KL. No foul, but called.
6. Chalmers bumps against him coming around a screen and goes down. KL had kept his feet square though.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## High_Gravity

The refs tried their damndest but they just could not stop the Spurs, the refs can only really hurt you if the games are close, not if you are getting blown out of the water.


----------



## High_Gravity

Will Lebron even stay there? Miami just looked god awful against the Spurs.


----------



## Misty

Tony Gwynn, great baseball player, great human being, dead at 54.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Misty said:


> Tony Gwinn, great baseball player, great human being, dead at 54.



Gwynn and Wally World were my favorite players growing up. That's too bad.


----------



## Misty

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Misty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tony Gwinn, great baseball player, great human being, dead at 54.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gwynn and Wally World were my favorite players growing up. That's too bad.
Click to expand...


Tony Gwynn has been my favorite player since I moved here. He was a really kind man and always gave 100% to the game and the fans. 

The whole county is in mourning. Salivary gland cancer. I didn't even know you could get that.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Like I said, the NBA fouled KL out in Game 2 cos it was the only way the Heat would win a game that series. Only two of the six fouls were legit. That's actually better than the zero of six in Game 5. 

Great quote at the end of that video....


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Like I said, the NBA fouled KL out in Game 2 cos it was the only way the Heat would win a game that series. Only two of the six fouls were legit. That's actually better than the zero of six in Game 5.
> 
> Great quote at the end of that video....
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xTmpKjx4Ss



This is the first time I've seen the referees severely outmatched since the 2011 Dallas/Miami series, the refs tried to help Lebron than but Miami just didn't have anything besides Bosh/Wade/Lebron.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Like every year, the NBA was desperate to get the Spurs out of the way. Now, the Spurs have royally f'd up the marketing for LBJ trying to surpass Jordan, winning four in a row. Millions of dollars down the drain!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Argentina beat the USA in the 04 Olympics Semis. I was watching the game. At one point, the announcer said that Ginobili had 28 points on 11 shots. That's ridiculous. So was this shot:


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Watch Jackson make his three while the OKC Thunder coaches are up and yelling trying to throw him off. And then when he turns and says something, they t him up! NBA is bull shit.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## High_Gravity

You think Team USA will make the top 16? Clint Dempsey and Tim Howard have been absolutely incredible.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> You think Team USA will make the top 16? Clint Dempsey and Tim Howard have been absolutely incredible.



They would have if they didn't utterly f up the last minute...The ESPN soccer index gives them a 76 percent chance. That's because if Portland beats Ghana, then USA has a great chance on goal differential because Portugal lost 0-4 to Germany. If Ghana gets a tie, then we need a more fair result. We're up a couple goals on them. So, we'd go through on a 1 or 2 goal loss even. But it's Germany. You never know when they'll open up a can of whoop ass. That's why it sucked when Germany tied with Ghana. They could've put this to bed. And cos Germany isn't qualified now, they won't be resting their starters. Tim Howard said he thinks we match up well with them. But they're a scary team; maybe, the best team at the tourney. 

I think a tie at halftime would be ideal. Because both teams might play conservative from there. Because both teams go through on a tie for sure.

Also, the US go through on Ghana-Portugal tie no matter what.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

I believe the US goes through. But so much could go bad. We royally f'd up that last minute vs. Portugal and should've went through already.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think Team USA will make the top 16? Clint Dempsey and Tim Howard have been absolutely incredible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They would have if they didn't utterly f up the last minute...The ESPN soccer index gives them a 76 percent chance. That's because if Portland beats Ghana, then USA has a great chance on goal differential because Portugal lost 0-4 to Germany. If Ghana gets a tie, then we need a more fair result. We're up a couple goals on them. So, we'd go through on a 1 or 2 goal loss even. But it's Germany. You never know when they'll open up a can of whoop ass. That's why it sucked when Germany tied with Ghana. They could've put this to bed. And cos Germany isn't qualified now, they won't be resting their starters. Tim Howard said he thinks we match up well with them. But they're a scary team; maybe, the best team at the tourney.
> 
> I think a tie at halftime would be ideal. Because both teams might play conservative from there. Because both teams go through on a tie for sure.
> 
> Also, the US go through on Ghana-Portugal tie no matter what.
Click to expand...


That was an incredible fuck up at the end but its partly because Ronaldo is so damn good smh, hes the one that forced the goal. I think we should go through, Germany needs a tie only to go through and so do we, maybe we can both just play to a tie? I'd be more worried if Ghana had beaten Germany, the Germans would be coming out for blood. But if they had beaten Ghana it would have been better for us. I guess we just have to wait until Thursday and hope for the best, even so this is not a bad position for Team USA to be in.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

His last year at SDSU, KL was an athletic SF who averaged 10.5 rebounds, had a great wing span, and already had a pretty good mid range game in college; and who had showed flashes of brilliance on the defensive end as well. It amazes me how stupid NBA people actually are:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ToZrvGvJt-A#t=11[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Ginobili to play with Argentina this summer:


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Wow! Watch this series of company man reffing! Amazing!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Trading for K Love might give the C's firepower to compete in the East. As a Miami hater, I wouldn't mind that. But I think they may want to be patient and keep a more steady rebuild. I'm hoping Dante Exum falls a couple spots (which he won't) or the C's maybe trade up to the four spot and get him.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Apparently, Embiid's injury has dropped his draft stock, and he is projected to go to the Celts with the six pick. I haven't looked into him, really. I'm not trusting the media at this point. For all I know, he's just a glorifies Fab Melo at this point.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Not sure what this is all about, but it makes me lol


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Ray Allen Shaq'tin the fool!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

This could very well be the play where the Heat lost all hope!


----------



## High_Gravity

The Spurs literally tore the Heat apart, I think this was one of the most lop sided finals since 2009.


----------



## High_Gravity

The Spurs literally tore the Heat apart, I think this was one of the most lop sided finals since 2009.


----------



## Papageorgio

I don't feel so bad on how my Blazers went down to the Spurs, they are good.


Sent from my iPad using an Android.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Spurs just drafted a younger, better version of Diaw. Wow, NBA teams are stupid.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Andrew Wiggins is basically a Jeff Green or Rudy Gay. Nothing too special.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Andrew Wiggins is basically a Jeff Green or Rudy Gay. Nothing too special.



I'd say more of a Rudy Gay, Jeff Green is a bench player with a light spark. Gay is starter material at least.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Andrew Wiggins is basically a Jeff Green or Rudy Gay. Nothing too special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say more of a Rudy Gay, Jeff Green is a bench player with a light spark. Gay is starter material at least.
Click to expand...


Still, having that type of diva with a limited ceiling is not worth it. The Cavs would have been smart to trade it for a combo of rotation players and future picks.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Bird went 15-20 FGA in this game without getting any bs calls; and he sure as hell didn't cramp. In fact, according to Riley after the game, "he looked as fresh as a daisy." People that compare him to Lebron...no.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Andrew Wiggins is basically a Jeff Green or Rudy Gay. Nothing too special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say more of a Rudy Gay, Jeff Green is a bench player with a light spark. Gay is starter material at least.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still, having that type of diva with a limited ceiling is not worth it. The Cavs would have been smart to trade it for a combo of rotation players and future picks.
Click to expand...


The Cavs are who they are, they are stuck in limbo because they make terrible decisions like this.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Spurs resigned Patty Mills 3 years / $12 mil. He's way better than guys like Chalmers/Cole.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Looks like Bosh is going to Houston, James is going to Cleveland, and Wade is going to ungloriously melt away in Miami. 

Spurs have resigned all their pieces. Now, we'll see if he cares about money or playing for more glory in San Antonio. My guess is money. Either way, the Spurs are gonna be the favorites in the west. James will have a good cast in the embarrassingly weak east though.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Spurs signed Bryce Cotton. And they're looking to sign Kent Bazemore. Neither of them will likely be a part of a playoff rotation. But they look like they could give valuable minutes for Parker, Mills and others who are getting over injuries.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Looks like Bosh is going to Houston, James is going to Cleveland, and Wade is going to ungloriously melt away in Miami.
> 
> Spurs have resigned all their pieces. Now, we'll see if he cares about money or playing for more glory in San Antonio. My guess is money. Either way, the Spurs are gonna be the favorites in the west. James will have a good cast in the embarrassingly weak east though.



If the Spurs can sign Pau Gasol they are set for a repeat.


----------



## Papageorgio

It looks like Wade will big the big loser, he opted out on a huge contract that he likely will not get again.

Did Patty Mills re-sign with the Spurs?

Then there is talk of Anthony going to the Lakers, and re-sign Gasol, I doubt that would happen but man Bryant and Anthony on the same team, I don't think it would work.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Papageorgio said:


> It looks like Wade will big the big loser, he opted out on a huge contract that he likely will not get again.
> 
> Did Patty Mills re-sign with the Spurs?
> 
> Then there is talk of Anthony going to the Lakers, and re-sign Gasol, I doubt that would happen but man Bryant and Anthony on the same team, I don't think it would work.



Wade will get a legacy contract all the same. I think he had assurances of certain pay-outs upfront. To my mind, he's not a big loser. He earned a title that he had no right even sniffing in 06; and we all know how the league catered to LBJ's Heat. As far as I'm concerned, he got way more glory and riches than he ever deserved. But I'm quite cynical of course.

Mills and Diaw both have resigned. Everybody is coming back, except for probably Bonner. He ends up being the odd man out. It'll be interesting to see if he plays somewhere else or if he retires. He played his first two years for Toronto; so he doesn't have a Spur for life motivation. They could get rid of Daye or Baynes, but they're young and valuable. My guess is he doesn't sign, but they tell him to stay fit to bring him on sometime mid season. But that's assuming he puts a premium on being part of a winning dynasty to the end. He could sign for someone like Washington and suffer in anonymity. 

I don't think where Gasoft goes really matters unless it's SA or OKC. Then, he could potentially swing the pendulum.

As for Anthony and Bryant; I don't pay either of them too much mind. Neither of them are serious contenders nowadays.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like Wade will big the big loser, he opted out on a huge contract that he likely will not get again.
> 
> Did Patty Mills re-sign with the Spurs?
> 
> Then there is talk of Anthony going to the Lakers, and re-sign Gasol, I doubt that would happen but man Bryant and Anthony on the same team, I don't think it would work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wade will get a legacy contract all the same. I think he had assurances of certain pay-outs upfront. To my mind, he's not a big loser. He earned a title that he had no right even sniffing in 06; and we all know how the league catered to LBJ's Heat. As far as I'm concerned, he got way more glory and riches than he ever deserved. But I'm quite cynical of course.
> 
> Mills and Diaw both have resigned. Everybody is coming back, except for probably Bonner. He ends up being the odd man out. It'll be interesting to see if he plays somewhere else or if he retires. He played his first two years for Toronto; so he doesn't have a Spur for life motivation. They could get rid of Daye or Baynes, but they're young and valuable. My guess is he doesn't sign, but they tell him to stay fit to bring him on sometime mid season. But that's assuming he puts a premium on being part of a winning dynasty to the end. He could sign for someone like Washington and suffer in anonymity.
> 
> I don't think where Gasoft goes really matters unless it's SA or OKC. Then, he could potentially swing the pendulum.
> 
> As for Anthony and Bryant; I don't pay either of them too much mind. Neither of them are serious contenders nowadays.
Click to expand...


Carmelo Anthony is not serious about winning a championship, he has the table set for him to contend for a championship in Dallas and Houston but he is looking at the Lakers and Knicks, where the teams both did not even make the playoffs but they are big market whores, Melo wants his dick sucked by a big market machine. He will never win a championship.


----------



## Geaux4it

In 52 days my mighty Bayou Bengals trounce Wisconsin.

Alabama will need to watch the Tigers closely. Word is the stud, a true freshman (#1 in the nation) RB Leonard Fournette, is NFL ready.

GEAUX TIGERS!!!


----------



## Papageorgio

Geaux4it said:


> In 52 days my mighty Bayou Bengals trounce Wisconsin.
> 
> Alabama will need to watch the Tigers closely. Word is the stud, a true freshman (#1 in the nation) RB Leonard Fournette, is NFL ready.
> 
> GEAUX TIGERS!!!



The he needs to run to the NFL, the life of an NFL RB is pretty short nowadays.


Sent from my iPad using an Android.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Geaux4it said:


> In 52 days my mighty Bayou Bengals trounce Wisconsin.
> 
> Alabama will need to watch the Tigers closely. Word is the stud, a true freshman (#1 in the nation) RB Leonard Fournette, is NFL ready.
> 
> GEAUX TIGERS!!!



Rmemind us in 51 days. For that matter, remind me who the hell the Bayou Bengals even are.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## High_Gravity

I think Germany win the World Cup, what do you guys think?


----------



## Papageorgio

I used to play and watch soccer all the time, but I can't get into this World Cup, if I watch a minute of it on Sunday I'll be shocked. I think I watched all of 5 minutes this year.  Just not feeling it.


----------



## High_Gravity

Papageorgio said:


> I used to play and watch soccer all the time, but I can't get into this World Cup, if I watch a minute of it on Sunday I'll be shocked. I think I watched all of 5 minutes this year.  Just not feeling it.



This has actually been one of the better World Cups in years, Tim Howards 16 saves against Belgium was the most saves since England in 1966 he made history. Germany took Brazil to the wood shed 7-1, biggest ass whupping in a World Cup semi ever.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> I think Germany win the World Cup, what do you guys think?



I give Germany a 80-90 percent shot. If they score the first goal early, it should be a blood bath.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Poor Wade__


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Rockets were looking good when they were gonna have a starting five - Lin, Harden, Parsons, Bosh, Howard. But they got rid of Lin and a first to the Lakers for nothing. And it looks like they're taking freaking Ariza over Parsons. Their management sucks. 

Houston Rockets will sign Trevor Ariza - ESPN


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

It's funny watching all these ESPN wankers go on about how great Lebron is for going back to Cleveland....


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> It's funny watching all these ESPN wankers go on about how great Lebron is for going back to Cleveland....



ESPN should just be renamed LSPN, these guys are in love with him.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Rockets were looking good when they were gonna have a starting five - Lin, Harden, Parsons, Bosh, Howard. But they got rid of Lin and a first to the Lakers for nothing. And it looks like they're taking freaking Ariza over Parsons. Their management sucks.
> 
> Houston Rockets will sign Trevor Ariza - ESPN



I think Houston's front office has delusions of grandeur, they still believe they have a chance at Kevin Love AND Rajon Rondo without giving up Harden or Dwight Howard. Good luck with that.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny watching all these ESPN wankers go on about how great Lebron is for going back to Cleveland....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESPN should just be renamed LSPN, these guys are in love with him.
Click to expand...


I just think it's funny how they're talking about how loyal he is and what not. That's a load of crap. Cleveland had the better team for him. And if he had stayed with Miami, they'd be singing a whole other tune all together.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny watching all these ESPN wankers go on about how great Lebron is for going back to Cleveland....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESPN should just be renamed LSPN, these guys are in love with him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just think it's funny how they're talking about how loyal he is and what not. That's a load of crap. Cleveland had the better team for him. And if he had stayed with Miami, they'd be singing a whole other tune all together.
Click to expand...


Lebron will go where its easier to win a championship, he doesn't want to go to the West because its a meat grinder out there, the East is the safe bet to make the Finals and with Miami imploding Cleveland makes for a great story line, fallen hero returns home. Vince McMahon could not have written a better script.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ESPN should just be renamed LSPN, these guys are in love with him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just think it's funny how they're talking about how loyal he is and what not. That's a load of crap. Cleveland had the better team for him. And if he had stayed with Miami, they'd be singing a whole other tune all together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lebron will go where its easier to win a championship, he doesn't want to go to the West because its a meat grinder out there, the East is the safe bet to make the Finals and with Miami imploding Cleveland makes for a great story line, fallen hero returns home. Vince McMahon could not have written a better script.
Click to expand...


Same thing happened for Jordan in the 90's and Magic in the 80's.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Boozer amnestied....


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just think it's funny how they're talking about how loyal he is and what not. That's a load of crap. Cleveland had the better team for him. And if he had stayed with Miami, they'd be singing a whole other tune all together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lebron will go where its easier to win a championship, he doesn't want to go to the West because its a meat grinder out there, the East is the safe bet to make the Finals and with Miami imploding Cleveland makes for a great story line, fallen hero returns home. Vince McMahon could not have written a better script.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same thing happened for Jordan in the 90's and Magic in the 80's.
Click to expand...


At least those guys stayed with their teams, Lebron will have played for 3 or 4 different teams before his career is over.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Lazio And Germany Striker Miroslav Klose Confirms He Will Retire In 2015 | www.soccerladuma.co.za

* Only player to appear in four WC semis (in a row)

* Klose won two German Bundesliga titles, two German DFB Cups, one German Super Cup and the Coppa Italia. The German World Cup victory was the icing on Klose&#8217;s illustrious trophy collection. 

* 137 caps for Germany while scoring 71 goals; making him Germany&#8217;s all-time top scorer.

* Germany never lost a game that Klose scored.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...0-WD_Pq8ZSZkW5krLw&bvm=bv.71667212,bs.1,d.cGE

Al-Farouq Aminu NBA & ABA Stats | Basketball-Reference.com

Dude averages a double-double per 30, and he signed for 'peanuts.' Don't know why the Spurs didn't sign him; except maybe he wanted minutes, and maybe they were worried about chemistry. Him going to the Mavs hurts though.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Lebron's run to another final just got that much easier...


----------



## LoneLaugher

Is this a bar.....or a love seat?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Dick Bavetta retiring. He had a role in making sure that the Bulls finished off the Jazz in Game 6 of the NBA Finals (A series that the Bulls have very little business winning).

Here is an excerpt from the 'shamed' official about Bavetta:



> Crawford wanted the game over quickly so he could kick back, relax, and have a beer; [Dick Bavetta] wanted it to keep going so he could hear his name on TV. He actually paid an American Airlines employee to watch all the games he worked and write down everything the TV commentators said about him. No matter how late the game was over, he'd wake her up for a full report. He loved the attention.
> 
> That very first time Jack and I bet on an NBA game, Dick was on the court. The team we picked lost the game, but it covered the large point spread and that's how we won the money. Because of the matchup that night, I had some notion of who might win the game, but that's not why I was confident enough to pull the trigger and pick the other team. The real reason I picked the losing team was that I was just about certain they would cover the spread, no matter how badly they played. That is where Dick Bavetta comes into the picture.
> 
> From my earliest involvement with Bavetta, I learned that he likes to keep games close, and that when a team gets down by double-digit points, he helps the players save face. He accomplishes this act of mercy by quietly, and frequently, blowing the whistle on the team that's having the better night. Team fouls suddenly become one-sided between the contestants, and the score begins to tighten up. That's the way Dick Bavetta referees a game  and everyone in the league knew it.
> 
> Fellow referee Danny Crawford attended Michael Jordan's Flight School Camp years ago and later told me that he had long conversations with other referees and NBA players about how Bavetta propped up weak teams. Danny told me that Jordan himself said that everyone in the league knew that Bavetta cheated in games and that the players and coaches just hoped he would be cheating for them on game night. Cheating? That's a very strong word to use in any sentence that includes the name Dick Bavetta. Is the conscious act of helping a team crawl back into a contest "cheating"? The credo of referees from high school to the NBA is "call them like you see them." Of course, that's a lot different than purposely calling more fouls against one team as opposed to another. Did Bavetta have a hidden agenda? Or was he the ultimate company man, making sure the NBA and its fans got a competitive game most times he was on
> the court?
> 
> Studying under Dick Bavetta for 13 years was like pursuing a graduate degree in advanced game manipulation. He knew how to marshal the tempo and tone of a game better than any referee in the league, by far. He also knew how to take subtle  and not so subtle  cues from the NBA front office and extend a playoff series or, worse yet, change the complexion of that series.
> 
> The 2002 Western Conference Finals between the Los Angeles Lakers and the Sacramento Kings presents a stunning example of game and series manipulation at its ugliest. As the teams prepared for Game 6 at the Staples Center, Sacramento had a 32 lead in the series. The referees assigned to work Game 6 were Dick Bavetta, Bob Delaney, and Ted Bernhardt. As soon as the referees for the game were chosen, the rest of us knew immediately that there would be a Game 7. A prolonged series was good for the league, good for the networks, and good for the game. Oh, and one more thing: it was great for the big-market, star-studded Los Angeles Lakers.
> 
> In the pregame meeting prior to Game 6, the league office sent down word that certain calls  calls that would have benefitted the Lakers  were being missed by the referees. This was the type of not-so-subtle information that I and other referees were left to interpret. After receiving the dispatch, Bavetta openly talked about the fact that the league wanted a Game 7.
> 
> "If we give the benefit of the calls to the team that's down in the series, nobody's going to complain. The series will be even at three apiece, and then the better team can win Game 7," Bavetta stated.
> 
> As history shows, Sacramento lost Game 6 in a wild come-from-behind thriller that saw the Lakers repeatedly sent to the foul line by the referees. For other NBA referees watching the game on television, it was a shameful performance by Bavetta's crew, one of the most poorly officiated games of all time.
> 
> The 2002 series certainly wasn't the first or last time Bavetta weighed in on an important game. He also worked Game 7 of the 2000 Western Conference Finals between the Lakers and the Trail Blazers. The Lakers were down by 13 at the start of the fourth quarter when Bavetta went to work. The Lakers outscored Portland 3113 in the fourth quarter and went on to win the game and the series. It certainly didn't hurt the Lakers that they got to shoot 37 free throws compared to a paltry 16 for the Trail Blazers.
> 
> Two weeks before the 200304 season ended, Bavetta and I were assigned to officiate a game in Oakland. That afternoon before the tip-off, we were discussing an upcoming game on our schedule. It was the last regular-season game we were scheduled to work, pitting Denver against San Antonio. Denver had lost a game a few weeks prior because of a mistake made by the referees, a loss that could be the difference between them making or missing the playoffs. Bavetta told me Denver needed the win and that it would look bad for the staff and the league if the Nuggets missed the playoffs by one game. There were still a few games left on the schedule before the end of the season, and the standings could potentially change. But on that day in Oakland, Bavetta looked at me and casually stated, "Denver will win if they need the game. That's why I'm on it."
> 
> I was thinking, How is Denver going to win on the road in San Antonio? At the time, the Spurs were arguably the best team in the league. Bavetta answered my question before it was asked.
> 
> "Duncan will be on the bench with three fouls within the first five minutes of the game," he calmly stated.
> 
> Bavetta went on to inform me that it wasn't the first time the NBA assigned him to a game for a specific purpose. He cited examples, including the 1993 playoff series when he put New Jersey guard Drazen Petrovic on the bench with quick fouls to help Cleveland beat the Nets. He also spoke openly about the 2002 Los AngelesSacramento series and called himself the NBA's "go-to guy."
> 
> As it turned out, Denver didn't need the win after all; they locked up a spot in the playoffs before they got to San Antonio. In a twist of fate, it was the Spurs that ended up needing the win to have a shot at the division title, and Bavetta generously accommodated. In our pregame meeting, he talked about how important the game was to San Antonio and how meaningless it was to Denver, and that San Antonio was going to get the benefit of the calls that night. Armed with this inside information, I called Jack Concannon before the game and told him to bet the Spurs.
> 
> To no surprise, we won big. San Antonio blew Denver out of the building that evening, winning by 26 points. When Jack called me the following morning, he expressed amazement at the way an NBA game could be manipulated. Sobering, yes; amazing, no. That's how the game is played in the National Basketball Association.
> 
> In a follow-up email to the referee staff and the league office, Crawford railed about the lack of respect players had for referees and the NBA's failure to back him up. Then, in a direct shot at the league's embracing of referees like Dick Bavetta, he fired a sharp rebuke:
> 
> "I also told [Stu Jackson] that the staff is an officiating staff of Dick Bavetta's  schmoozing and sucking people's asses to get ahead. Awful, but it is reality."
> 
> Crawford also touched on the fact that he was being excluded from working the playoffs that year:
> 
> "Look on the bright side everybody, MORE playoff games for you guys and Dick, maybe you will get to be crew chief in the 7th game of the Finals, which is a travesty in itself you even being in the Finals."


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## LA RAM FAN

i guess nobody has an interest in talking about the facts i been posting on my thread why the royals are the most dangerous team in baseball now that nobody wants to face in the playoffs.people are reading the posts i can see by the number of views but they dont want to talk about it it looks like.

shocker,Kc Royals could be in the world series this year,here is why. | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Moonglow

You know your prayer ain't got a prayer,
if the ball is in the air,
at a Notre Dame game...


----------



## percysunshine

One of the best tackles ever by a team mate on a punt return...today anyway...

I don t think this was in the playbook. Redskins


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

*Vernal 'Nippy' Jones*


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Lebron's run to another final just got that much easier...


 
That looked god awful.


----------



## High_Gravity

Celtics owner Wyc Grousbeck calls Rondo stubborn questions how coachable he is CelticsLife.com - Boston Celtics Fan Site Blog T-shirts

Whats the point of this? if your going to trade a player why would you call him stubborn and uncoachable?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> Celtics owner Wyc Grousbeck calls Rondo stubborn questions how coachable he is CelticsLife.com - Boston Celtics Fan Site Blog T-shirts
> 
> Whats the point of this? if your going to trade a player why would you call him stubborn and uncoachable?



I think the Celts did Rondo wrong. 

1. Rondo was/is arguably the best PG in the league. He is definitely the best pure PG.
2. He wins a championship and then signs a long term contract at the hometown discount; and then the Celts constantly snipe behind his back and try to trade him.

They're such a-holes that he already said that he will not resign with them under any circumstances.


----------



## Papageorgio

I haven't understood the Celtics and Rondo love/hate relationship. Good point guards are very tough to find and the Celts seem content with letting him go.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Celtics owner Wyc Grousbeck calls Rondo stubborn questions how coachable he is CelticsLife.com - Boston Celtics Fan Site Blog T-shirts
> 
> Whats the point of this? if your going to trade a player why would you call him stubborn and uncoachable?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Celts did Rondo wrong.
> 
> 1. Rondo was/is arguably the best PG in the league. He is definitely the best pure PG.
> 2. He wins a championship and then signs a long term contract at the hometown discount; and then the Celts constantly snipe behind his back and try to trade him.
> 
> They're such a-holes that he already said that he will not resign with them under any circumstances.
Click to expand...

 
Absolutely, I just don't understand it. Rondo has won a championship in Boston and has shown he has the tenacity and fight to be there in the big games that matter, and they constantly have him on the block trying to trade him. There has to be more to this than we know because this does seem dirty and under handed.


----------



## High_Gravity

Papageorgio said:


> I haven't understood the Celtics and Rondo love/hate relationship. Good point guards are very tough to find and the Celts seem content with letting him go.


 
Its been like this with Rondo for years, I been hearing Rondo trade rumours since 2009. When its all said and done they will miss him when hes gone.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## AquaAthena

How about those 49ers today.


----------



## Papageorgio

Nice win for San Francisco. Philadelphia in a game cannot be counted out, I am beginning to like Chip Kelly, although Philadelphia having to rely on comebacks to win games is pretty scary.


----------



## High_Gravity

Breaking News Rondo breaks hand out 6-8 weeks CelticsLife.com - Boston Celtics Fan Site Blog T-shirts

Rondos days in Green are numbered, what a damn shame.


----------



## Pop23

This weekend

Nebraska beats Michigan State and Ameer Abdullah makes his move on the Heisman Trophy with 200 all purpose yard performance.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Only In Boston on Twitter Ray Allen riding coattails selling out since 2012. http t.co GxV7C7liLa


----------



## ChrisL

Woo hoo!  The Pats are having are having a pretty good game!  It's 20 to 14, 3rd quarter.  Gronk just got hurt though.  He got up and walked by himself, so I hope he's going to be okay.  

Go Pats!


----------



## ChrisL

Oh phew, Gronk is back out there playing.    Good news!


----------



## ChrisL

Dammit!  The Pats just got a TD, but it's coming back for a holding call.


----------



## Sarah G




----------



## ChrisL

Pats 37 - Bills 22 was the final in case anyone wanted to know!    It was a good game.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

ChrisL said:


> Pats 37 - Bills 22 was the final in case anyone wanted to know!    It was a good game.



They'll choke in the playoffs.


----------



## ChrisL

Pats are winning 17-12.  It is the Jets though.    I hear Rex Ryan was just heartbroken to see Darrelle Revis in a Pats uniform.  Lol!


----------



## ChrisL

Meh, the Patriots are really not having such a great game tonight.  They are mediocre at best.


----------



## ChrisL

Woo-hoo!  Touch down Patriots, and they move ahead again!  27-19 now.


----------



## ChrisL

Nice, the Pats blocked a field goal attempt for the win!


----------



## High_Gravity

Is Kobe Bryant the reason for the Los Angeles Lakers downfall 

A very damning and accurate article on Kobe Bryant.


----------



## ChrisL

Pats are kicking butts all over the field!    24 to 7 right now, less than 2 min left until halftime.  Woo hoo!


----------



## ChrisL

Lol.  45-7 now.  Gronk with a 46-yard touchdown.  Pats are giving a beatdown!


----------



## ChrisL

Final score for the Pats/Bears was 51-23.  Great game for the Pats!  Yay!


----------



## High_Gravity

NBA started last night, Rondo looked amazing. Boston would be dumb to trade him.


----------



## ChrisL

Pats, bashing the Broncos.    36-14 with 7 minutes left in the 3rd.


----------



## ChrisL

Pats, 43-21, 8 minutes left in the 4th.  Broncos went for it on 4th down, but didn't get it.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

Patriots won!    They have been playing pretty well the last few games.


----------



## ChrisL

Exciting game tonight!    Score is 28-13 Pats, and it's 2 minutes left in the 3rd.


----------



## ChrisL

Pats just scored again!  We got a flag for taunting though.  TD still counts though!  Where ARE all the Pats fans here anyway?  I feel so lonely.


----------



## ChrisL

Ha-ha!  Gronk just barrel arsed his way to a touchdown!  That was SO awesome!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> NBA started last night, Rondo looked amazing. Boston would be dumb to trade him.



Rondo leading the league with 11 assists per night. I think that after the under-rated Tony Parker, he is the best PG in the league.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> Is Kobe Bryant the reason for the Los Angeles Lakers downfall
> 
> A very damning and accurate article on Kobe Bryant.


----------



## ChrisL

Pats are playing the Lions today.    I have no idea what is going to happen in this game today.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> NBA started last night, Rondo looked amazing. Boston would be dumb to trade him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rondo leading the league with 11 assists per night. I think that after the under-rated Tony Parker, he is the best PG in the league.
Click to expand...

 
He does so many things well and he makes stiffs like Tyler Zeller and Olynk actually look good, and he has proven he has the pedigree to go to war for championships if need be. Trading him would be the dumbest thing we have done since the Perkins trade.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> NBA started last night, Rondo looked amazing. Boston would be dumb to trade him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rondo leading the league with 11 assists per night. I think that after the under-rated Tony Parker, he is the best PG in the league.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He does so many things well and he makes stiffs like Tyler Zeller and Olynk actually look good, and he has proven he has the pedigree to go to war for championships if need be. Trading him would be the dumbest thing we have done since the Perkins trade.
Click to expand...


Perk said that Rondo should stay. And Ainge seems to be singing a different tune. Words and egos aside, it'll probably depends on if the C's want to give him a mulit-year max contract or not.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> NBA started last night, Rondo looked amazing. Boston would be dumb to trade him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rondo leading the league with 11 assists per night. I think that after the under-rated Tony Parker, he is the best PG in the league.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He does so many things well and he makes stiffs like Tyler Zeller and Olynk actually look good, and he has proven he has the pedigree to go to war for championships if need be. Trading him would be the dumbest thing we have done since the Perkins trade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perk said that Rondo should stay. And Ainge seems to be singing a different tune. Words and egos aside, it'll probably depends on if the C's want to give him a mulit-year max contract or not.
Click to expand...

 
Rondo is the only legit star we have, if we trade him we will literally be starting from scratch, this process will take 10 years. We will be like the 76ers, just a god awful basketball team. Trading Rondo from this team not only hurts the numbers but you are trading away the championship experience and veteran leadership, I don't think you can put a price on how much thats worth.


----------



## ChrisL

Well the Pats are stinking up the field.  It's the end of the first quarter and they haven't even scored!


----------



## ChrisL

OMG!  That game last night!  Ahhhh!  So close to winning!


----------



## ChrisL

Such a close game at many points last night, but the Pats managed to pull off a win!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> NBA started last night, Rondo looked amazing. Boston would be dumb to trade him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rondo leading the league with 11 assists per night. I think that after the under-rated Tony Parker, he is the best PG in the league.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He does so many things well and he makes stiffs like Tyler Zeller and Olynk actually look good, and he has proven he has the pedigree to go to war for championships if need be. Trading him would be the dumbest thing we have done since the Perkins trade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perk said that Rondo should stay. And Ainge seems to be singing a different tune. Words and egos aside, it'll probably depends on if the C's want to give him a mulit-year max contract or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rondo is the only legit star we have, if we trade him we will literally be starting from scratch, this process will take 10 years. We will be like the 76ers, just a god awful basketball team. Trading Rondo from this team not only hurts the numbers but you are trading away the championship experience and veteran leadership, I don't think you can put a price on how much thats worth.
Click to expand...


Rondo shooting 30 percent from FTs. Not sure why the guy hasn't figured out how to shoot. You'd think he would've learned during his injury time, too.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

ChrisL said:


> Such a close game at many points last night, but the Pats managed to pull off a win!



Pats will find a way to choke in the playoffs. They look dominant regular season. I'm surprised the surging Chargers didn't have a better effort at home though.


----------



## ChrisL

TheGreatGatsby said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Such a close game at many points last night, but the Pats managed to pull off a win!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pats will find a way to choke in the playoffs. They look dominant regular season. I'm surprised the surging Chargers didn't have a better effort at home though.
Click to expand...


You mean that is what you HOPE will happen.  Lol.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> NBA started last night, Rondo looked amazing. Boston would be dumb to trade him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rondo leading the league with 11 assists per night. I think that after the under-rated Tony Parker, he is the best PG in the league.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He does so many things well and he makes stiffs like Tyler Zeller and Olynk actually look good, and he has proven he has the pedigree to go to war for championships if need be. Trading him would be the dumbest thing we have done since the Perkins trade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perk said that Rondo should stay. And Ainge seems to be singing a different tune. Words and egos aside, it'll probably depends on if the C's want to give him a mulit-year max contract or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rondo is the only legit star we have, if we trade him we will literally be starting from scratch, this process will take 10 years. We will be like the 76ers, just a god awful basketball team. Trading Rondo from this team not only hurts the numbers but you are trading away the championship experience and veteran leadership, I don't think you can put a price on how much thats worth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rondo shooting 30 percent from FTs. Not sure why the guy hasn't figured out how to shoot. You'd think he would've learned during his injury time, too.
Click to expand...

 
I honestly don't know, he worked with Mark Price a few years ago too. Besides the shooting he does everything else masterfully, if we can get a star to Boston we will be set the East is wide open.


----------



## ChrisL

Patriots kicked some fish tails today!  41-13 final.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   I think that's 6 in a row now.  Now what, haters?


----------



## Nutz

The Eagles will come back and beat Dallas!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Nutz said:


> The Eagles will come back and beat Dallas!



I haven't looked at the standings lately. But if the Packers get home field, they'll crush Dallas at Lambeau. They'd have a good chance against Philly too. Seahawks with home field have to be the favorites. Saints can beat anyone on any given week though.


----------



## High_Gravity

Report: Boston Celtics in "substantive discussions on a trade" with the Dallas Mavericks for Rajon Rondo

Report Boston Celtics in substantive discussions on a trade with the Dallas Mavericks for Rajon Rondo CelticsLife.com - Boston Celtics Fan Site Blog T-shirts

If Boston does this they will be worse than the 76ers, absolutely dreadful trade.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Rondo is gone. That sucks. I would have liked to see him be a Celtic for life and become an even bigger part of their folklore. On top of that, the C's are just unwatchable now. Mavs will be dangerous now. But I don't know how good Monta Ellis can be without the ball.

Sources Celtics deal Rajon Rondo to Mavs - Yahoo Sports


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

D-Lame score 42 points on 21 FTAs the other day. NBA is still a joke anyhow.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Rondo is gone. That sucks. I would have liked to see him be a Celtic for life and become an even bigger part of their folklore. On top of that, the C's are just unwatchable now. Mavs will be dangerous now. But I don't know how good Monta Ellis can be without the ball.
> 
> Sources Celtics deal Rajon Rondo to Mavs - Yahoo Sports


 
The worst part is Ainge basically gave Rondo away like a Christmas present, this has set Boston back 10 years. All that championship experience and veteran leadership is gone now, we basically just have a team of rookies and young players with a second year coach and no all stars in sight. Rondo actually wanted to stay in Boston, its not often that we get a star player that wants to stay but everytime we do Ainge trades them or doesn't give them an extension. The way this was handled was just hideous, we are now the new 76ers of the NBA and we will not be relevant again until 10 years. I hope Ainge is happy.


----------



## Papageorgio

I think the Celtics will do okay, they are rebuilding and have a lot of missing pieces, they are getting draft choices for the future. I think the Celtics have more of an upside in the next couple years than the Lakers, they have Kobe and no future until his contract is gone.


----------



## High_Gravity

Papageorgio said:


> I think the Celtics will do okay, they are rebuilding and have a lot of missing pieces, they are getting draft choices for the future. I think the Celtics have more of an upside in the next couple years than the Lakers, they have Kobe and no future until his contract is gone.


 
Boston has alot of picks yes but the players getting drafted these days take years to develop, Wiggins is only averaging 12 PPG and looks like he will need at least 2 years to develop. Anthony Davis is just finally breaking out this season and he was drafted in 2012. Anthony Bennett was drafted Number 1 last year and he is total garbage, worst number 1 pick in history. Damian Lillard came in playing like an all star right away but that is extremely rare. There are no Shaquille O'Neals or Tim Duncans out there waiting for us to draft them. Not to mention the Celtics luck in the lottery has been extremely poor, wanting to rebuild around the draft is very risky and I hope Danny Ainge knows what hes doing. With Rajon Rondo we had a legit all star point guard with championship experience who has put foot to ass in the playoffs and genuinely loved the Celtics and Boston and wanted to stay, I don't know why you would trade someone like that. At least with Rondo you had a star to build around, this rebuilding is going to take 10 years now or maybe more.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rondo is gone. That sucks. I would have liked to see him be a Celtic for life and become an even bigger part of their folklore. On top of that, the C's are just unwatchable now. Mavs will be dangerous now. But I don't know how good Monta Ellis can be without the ball.
> 
> Sources Celtics deal Rajon Rondo to Mavs - Yahoo Sports
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The worst part is Ainge basically gave Rondo away like a Christmas present, this has set Boston back 10 years. All that championship experience and veteran leadership is gone now, we basically just have a team of rookies and young players with a second year coach and no all stars in sight. Rondo actually wanted to stay in Boston, its not often that we get a star player that wants to stay but everytime we do Ainge trades them or doesn't give them an extension. The way this was handled was just hideous, we are now the new 76ers of the NBA and we will not be relevant again until 10 years. I hope Ainge is happy.
Click to expand...


Ainge's bosses are cheap. They didn't want to pay Rondo.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Celtics will do okay, they are rebuilding and have a lot of missing pieces, they are getting draft choices for the future. I think the Celtics have more of an upside in the next couple years than the Lakers, they have Kobe and no future until his contract is gone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boston has alot of picks yes but the players getting drafted these days take years to develop, Wiggins is only averaging 12 PPG and looks like he will need at least 2 years to develop. Anthony Davis is just finally breaking out this season and he was drafted in 2012. Anthony Bennett was drafted Number 1 last year and he is total garbage, worst number 1 pick in history. Damian Lillard came in playing like an all star right away but that is extremely rare. There are no Shaquille O'Neals or Tim Duncans out there waiting for us to draft them. Not to mention the Celtics luck in the lottery has been extremely poor, wanting to rebuild around the draft is very risky and I hope Danny Ainge knows what hes doing. With Rajon Rondo we had a legit all star point guard with championship experience who has put foot to ass in the playoffs and genuinely loved the Celtics and Boston and wanted to stay, I don't know why you would trade someone like that. At least with Rondo you had a star to build around, this rebuilding is going to take 10 years now or maybe more.
Click to expand...


Draft picks are important. The C's got Rondo with the 23rd pick or something. So, they can pay off. But they'll need one of these high lottery picks to be a jackpot. They need another Paul Pierce cornerstone type of player. It looks like that won't be Marcus Smart.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rondo is gone. That sucks. I would have liked to see him be a Celtic for life and become an even bigger part of their folklore. On top of that, the C's are just unwatchable now. Mavs will be dangerous now. But I don't know how good Monta Ellis can be without the ball.
> 
> Sources Celtics deal Rajon Rondo to Mavs - Yahoo Sports
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The worst part is Ainge basically gave Rondo away like a Christmas present, this has set Boston back 10 years. All that championship experience and veteran leadership is gone now, we basically just have a team of rookies and young players with a second year coach and no all stars in sight. Rondo actually wanted to stay in Boston, its not often that we get a star player that wants to stay but everytime we do Ainge trades them or doesn't give them an extension. The way this was handled was just hideous, we are now the new 76ers of the NBA and we will not be relevant again until 10 years. I hope Ainge is happy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ainge's bosses are cheap. They didn't want to pay Rondo.
Click to expand...

 
They didn't want to pay Perkins or Tony Allen either, you can't win on the cheap though. Every team that wins a championship is paying someone, you will not find a team that wins championships on the cheap at bargain rates. I guess thats what Ainge doesn't understand.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Celtics will do okay, they are rebuilding and have a lot of missing pieces, they are getting draft choices for the future. I think the Celtics have more of an upside in the next couple years than the Lakers, they have Kobe and no future until his contract is gone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boston has alot of picks yes but the players getting drafted these days take years to develop, Wiggins is only averaging 12 PPG and looks like he will need at least 2 years to develop. Anthony Davis is just finally breaking out this season and he was drafted in 2012. Anthony Bennett was drafted Number 1 last year and he is total garbage, worst number 1 pick in history. Damian Lillard came in playing like an all star right away but that is extremely rare. There are no Shaquille O'Neals or Tim Duncans out there waiting for us to draft them. Not to mention the Celtics luck in the lottery has been extremely poor, wanting to rebuild around the draft is very risky and I hope Danny Ainge knows what hes doing. With Rajon Rondo we had a legit all star point guard with championship experience who has put foot to ass in the playoffs and genuinely loved the Celtics and Boston and wanted to stay, I don't know why you would trade someone like that. At least with Rondo you had a star to build around, this rebuilding is going to take 10 years now or maybe more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Draft picks are important. The C's got Rondo with the 23rd pick or something. So, they can pay off. But they'll need one of these high lottery picks to be a jackpot. They need another Paul Pierce cornerstone type of player. It looks like that won't be Marcus Smart.
Click to expand...

 
Smart will need at least 2 years to develop, thats nothing bad against him even Anthony Davis needed 2-3 years to become a star. I'm thinking we can steal Noel Nerlens from Philly for Jeff Green, what do you think? I think Noel can have a upside. Plus, Noel is from Boston.


----------



## High_Gravity

Another thing about these draft picks is, if we have a full roster where do we play them? we have a capable guard James Young sitting in the D league because our backcourt is chalk full.


----------



## ChrisL

I hear the Bruins are going to trade Lucic.    Are they taking a "kinder, gentler" approach to hockey here in liberal Massachusetts?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Celtics will do okay, they are rebuilding and have a lot of missing pieces, they are getting draft choices for the future. I think the Celtics have more of an upside in the next couple years than the Lakers, they have Kobe and no future until his contract is gone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boston has alot of picks yes but the players getting drafted these days take years to develop, Wiggins is only averaging 12 PPG and looks like he will need at least 2 years to develop. Anthony Davis is just finally breaking out this season and he was drafted in 2012. Anthony Bennett was drafted Number 1 last year and he is total garbage, worst number 1 pick in history. Damian Lillard came in playing like an all star right away but that is extremely rare. There are no Shaquille O'Neals or Tim Duncans out there waiting for us to draft them. Not to mention the Celtics luck in the lottery has been extremely poor, wanting to rebuild around the draft is very risky and I hope Danny Ainge knows what hes doing. With Rajon Rondo we had a legit all star point guard with championship experience who has put foot to ass in the playoffs and genuinely loved the Celtics and Boston and wanted to stay, I don't know why you would trade someone like that. At least with Rondo you had a star to build around, this rebuilding is going to take 10 years now or maybe more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Draft picks are important. The C's got Rondo with the 23rd pick or something. So, they can pay off. But they'll need one of these high lottery picks to be a jackpot. They need another Paul Pierce cornerstone type of player. It looks like that won't be Marcus Smart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Smart will need at least 2 years to develop, thats nothing bad against him even Anthony Davis needed 2-3 years to become a star. I'm thinking we can steal Noel Nerlens from Philly for Jeff Green, what do you think? I think Noel can have a upside. Plus, Noel is from Boston.
Click to expand...


Smart's ceiling is a Kyle Lowry; and by the time he even hits that, he's probably out of Boston. I'm not that excited about him as of yet.

Philly's strategy is to stash and suck for higher picks. Nerlens for Green doesn't do that for them. Plus, they're probably higher on Nerlens than Green in the second place.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rondo is gone. That sucks. I would have liked to see him be a Celtic for life and become an even bigger part of their folklore. On top of that, the C's are just unwatchable now. Mavs will be dangerous now. But I don't know how good Monta Ellis can be without the ball.
> 
> Sources Celtics deal Rajon Rondo to Mavs - Yahoo Sports
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The worst part is Ainge basically gave Rondo away like a Christmas present, this has set Boston back 10 years. All that championship experience and veteran leadership is gone now, we basically just have a team of rookies and young players with a second year coach and no all stars in sight. Rondo actually wanted to stay in Boston, its not often that we get a star player that wants to stay but everytime we do Ainge trades them or doesn't give them an extension. The way this was handled was just hideous, we are now the new 76ers of the NBA and we will not be relevant again until 10 years. I hope Ainge is happy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ainge's bosses are cheap. They didn't want to pay Rondo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They didn't want to pay Perkins or Tony Allen either, you can't win on the cheap though. Every team that wins a championship is paying someone, you will not find a team that wins championships on the cheap at bargain rates. I guess thats what Ainge doesn't understand.
Click to expand...


The C's could have three-peated had KG not injured his knee. Perk and Allen could have been the difference in 11 or 12. I think they gave up on that team too early.


----------



## ChrisL

Pats won again.  Close one today 17-16.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

C's are in the 8 spot and have some team chemistry in a weak east. This could be interesting.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

ChrisL said:


> Pats won again.  Close one today 17-16.



Someone will take them out in the playoffs....

Big win for the Chargers 38-35 over the Niners!


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rondo is gone. That sucks. I would have liked to see him be a Celtic for life and become an even bigger part of their folklore. On top of that, the C's are just unwatchable now. Mavs will be dangerous now. But I don't know how good Monta Ellis can be without the ball.
> 
> Sources Celtics deal Rajon Rondo to Mavs - Yahoo Sports
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The worst part is Ainge basically gave Rondo away like a Christmas present, this has set Boston back 10 years. All that championship experience and veteran leadership is gone now, we basically just have a team of rookies and young players with a second year coach and no all stars in sight. Rondo actually wanted to stay in Boston, its not often that we get a star player that wants to stay but everytime we do Ainge trades them or doesn't give them an extension. The way this was handled was just hideous, we are now the new 76ers of the NBA and we will not be relevant again until 10 years. I hope Ainge is happy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ainge's bosses are cheap. They didn't want to pay Rondo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They didn't want to pay Perkins or Tony Allen either, you can't win on the cheap though. Every team that wins a championship is paying someone, you will not find a team that wins championships on the cheap at bargain rates. I guess thats what Ainge doesn't understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The C's could have three-peated had KG not injured his knee. Perk and Allen could have been the difference in 11 or 12. I think they gave up on that team too early.
Click to expand...

 
Boston would have won in 2012 if the company men didn't help Lebron get his first ring. Lebron was up against the wall and HAD to win that year, losing to Boston for a third time would have tarnished his legacu.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Celtics will do okay, they are rebuilding and have a lot of missing pieces, they are getting draft choices for the future. I think the Celtics have more of an upside in the next couple years than the Lakers, they have Kobe and no future until his contract is gone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boston has alot of picks yes but the players getting drafted these days take years to develop, Wiggins is only averaging 12 PPG and looks like he will need at least 2 years to develop. Anthony Davis is just finally breaking out this season and he was drafted in 2012. Anthony Bennett was drafted Number 1 last year and he is total garbage, worst number 1 pick in history. Damian Lillard came in playing like an all star right away but that is extremely rare. There are no Shaquille O'Neals or Tim Duncans out there waiting for us to draft them. Not to mention the Celtics luck in the lottery has been extremely poor, wanting to rebuild around the draft is very risky and I hope Danny Ainge knows what hes doing. With Rajon Rondo we had a legit all star point guard with championship experience who has put foot to ass in the playoffs and genuinely loved the Celtics and Boston and wanted to stay, I don't know why you would trade someone like that. At least with Rondo you had a star to build around, this rebuilding is going to take 10 years now or maybe more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Draft picks are important. The C's got Rondo with the 23rd pick or something. So, they can pay off. But they'll need one of these high lottery picks to be a jackpot. They need another Paul Pierce cornerstone type of player. It looks like that won't be Marcus Smart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Smart will need at least 2 years to develop, thats nothing bad against him even Anthony Davis needed 2-3 years to become a star. I'm thinking we can steal Noel Nerlens from Philly for Jeff Green, what do you think? I think Noel can have a upside. Plus, Noel is from Boston.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Smart's ceiling is a Kyle Lowry; and by the time he even hits that, he's probably out of Boston. I'm not that excited about him as of yet.
> 
> Philly's strategy is to stash and suck for higher picks. Nerlens for Green doesn't do that for them. Plus, they're probably higher on Nerlens than Green in the second place.
Click to expand...

 
I think your right about Smart, Lowery is probably what his ceiling is and at that, it will take YEARS to get there. Thats why I think this rebuilding will take 10 years. I was hoping Philly might not care for Noel as much, since they have Joel Embid waiting to come back and probably another high pick this year, I'd try to go for the steal. Philly seems like a desperate organization and could use the scoring Jeff Green provides.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> I was hoping Philly might not care for Noel as much, since they have Joel Embid waiting to come back and probably another high pick this year, I'd try to go for the steal. Philly seems like a desperate organization and could use the scoring Jeff Green provides.



No. Philly is far from desperate. They've very intentionally been drafting high potential long term projects that can't produce right away. The fact that Embid was going to miss this year only made him more attractive to Philly. It's a good strategy. They get guys who will bloom eventually and get to recoup more high draft picks in the meantime; and they do it all at low cost.

On a side note, Embid refused to do workouts with certain teams and had the alleged needed season ending surgery as part of a deterrent for teams to pass on him and for him to fall to the Lakers. But this time, the b's couldn't cheat their way to another 'superstar.'


----------



## ChrisL

TheGreatGatsby said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pats won again.  Close one today 17-16.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone will take them out in the playoffs....
> 
> Big win for the Chargers 38-35 over the Niners!
Click to expand...


NO way!  The Pats are going to kick butts!!  

Merry Christmas!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was hoping Philly might not care for Noel as much, since they have Joel Embid waiting to come back and probably another high pick this year, I'd try to go for the steal. Philly seems like a desperate organization and could use the scoring Jeff Green provides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. Philly is far from desperate. They've very intentionally been drafting high potential long term projects that can't produce right away. The fact that Embid was going to miss this year only made him more attractive to Philly. It's a good strategy. They get guys who will bloom eventually and get to recoup more high draft picks in the meantime; and they do it all at low cost.
> 
> On a side note, Embid refused to do workouts with certain teams and had the alleged needed season ending surgery as part of a deterrent for teams to pass on him and for him to fall to the Lakers. But this time, the b's couldn't cheat their way to another 'superstar.'
Click to expand...

 
Interesting, lets see if it works out. The last team to build from the draft and actually win championships was the Spurs. Usually these young guys are always hurt or take years to develop, the only player recently to come in and play like a star right away was Damian Lillard.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was hoping Philly might not care for Noel as much, since they have Joel Embid waiting to come back and probably another high pick this year, I'd try to go for the steal. Philly seems like a desperate organization and could use the scoring Jeff Green provides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. Philly is far from desperate. They've very intentionally been drafting high potential long term projects that can't produce right away. The fact that Embid was going to miss this year only made him more attractive to Philly. It's a good strategy. They get guys who will bloom eventually and get to recoup more high draft picks in the meantime; and they do it all at low cost.
> 
> On a side note, Embid refused to do workouts with certain teams and had the alleged needed season ending surgery as part of a deterrent for teams to pass on him and for him to fall to the Lakers. But this time, the b's couldn't cheat their way to another 'superstar.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting, lets see if it works out. The last team to build from the draft and actually win championships was the Spurs. Usually these young guys are always hurt or take years to develop, the only player recently to come in and play like a star right away was Damian Lillard.
Click to expand...


I haven't seen enough of Nerlens to say for sure; but he seems like fool's gold. He is very athletic. But his basketball IQ is not high, and his skills are sub par. I'd trade him while his stock is high. I don't think Philly will though; cos they're fools. Embid is alleged to be a next Olajuwon. I doubt that. But could he be an 18-10-3(Blk) guy? It looks promising. I think Philly will need two or three more good drafts and the right guy(s) to come via free agency. It's way too early to tell any of that. They're in the weak east though; so the bar is pretty low.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Immanuel

So, why was Ndamukong Suh suspended for next week's game?  Oh wait, next in line for the Lions are league darlings, The Dallas Cowboys.  That is all one needs to know in order to answer that question.  Suh should be fined, but that ass, Goodell, wants to make sure Suh is no threat to his favorites.

Improve the league, fire Goodell.
Save the league, fire Goodell!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Immanuel said:


> So, why was Ndamukong Suh suspended for next week's game?  Oh wait, next in line for the Lions are league darlings, The Dallas Cowboys.  That is all one needs to know in order to answer that question.  Suh should be fined, but that ass, Goodell, wants to make sure Suh is no threat to his favorites.
> 
> Improve the league, fire Goodell.
> Save the league, fire Goodell!



Ndamukong Suh of Detroit Lions wins appeal will play in playoff game vs. Dallas Cowboys - ESPN

Suspension overturned.

You're probably right. But Suh deserved it. He's been given more than enough chances.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was hoping Philly might not care for Noel as much, since they have Joel Embid waiting to come back and probably another high pick this year, I'd try to go for the steal. Philly seems like a desperate organization and could use the scoring Jeff Green provides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. Philly is far from desperate. They've very intentionally been drafting high potential long term projects that can't produce right away. The fact that Embid was going to miss this year only made him more attractive to Philly. It's a good strategy. They get guys who will bloom eventually and get to recoup more high draft picks in the meantime; and they do it all at low cost.
> 
> On a side note, Embid refused to do workouts with certain teams and had the alleged needed season ending surgery as part of a deterrent for teams to pass on him and for him to fall to the Lakers. But this time, the b's couldn't cheat their way to another 'superstar.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting, lets see if it works out. The last team to build from the draft and actually win championships was the Spurs. Usually these young guys are always hurt or take years to develop, the only player recently to come in and play like a star right away was Damian Lillard.
Click to expand...


Building is the right strategy for any organization that has their shiz together....Most don't. NBA execs are mostly retards.


----------



## Papageorgio

Immanuel said:


> So, why was Ndamukong Suh suspended for next week's game?  Oh wait, next in line for the Lions are league darlings, The Dallas Cowboys.  That is all one needs to know in order to answer that question.  Suh should be fined, but that ass, Goodell, wants to make sure Suh is no threat to his favorites.
> 
> Improve the league, fire Goodell.
> Save the league, fire Goodell!



WTF? I despise Dallas, but Suh needs to be held accountable for his actions, he has done this in the past and unless he is held responsible, he will continue to try to ruin other players careers.

Now his suspension is currently overturned, so your screwed up rant is complete bull but Suh should not be allowed to act unprofessionally.


----------



## Papageorgio

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was hoping Philly might not care for Noel as much, since they have Joel Embid waiting to come back and probably another high pick this year, I'd try to go for the steal. Philly seems like a desperate organization and could use the scoring Jeff Green provides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. Philly is far from desperate. They've very intentionally been drafting high potential long term projects that can't produce right away. The fact that Embid was going to miss this year only made him more attractive to Philly. It's a good strategy. They get guys who will bloom eventually and get to recoup more high draft picks in the meantime; and they do it all at low cost.
> 
> On a side note, Embid refused to do workouts with certain teams and had the alleged needed season ending surgery as part of a deterrent for teams to pass on him and for him to fall to the Lakers. But this time, the b's couldn't cheat their way to another 'superstar.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting, lets see if it works out. The last team to build from the draft and actually win championships was the Spurs. Usually these young guys are always hurt or take years to develop, the only player recently to come in and play like a star right away was Damian Lillard.
Click to expand...


Lillard continues to amaze me, the guy has ice in his veins and is closing in on the top point guards in the league. He has helped the Blazers to be contenders.


----------



## Immanuel

Papageorgio said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, why was Ndamukong Suh suspended for next week's game?  Oh wait, next in line for the Lions are league darlings, The Dallas Cowboys.  That is all one needs to know in order to answer that question.  Suh should be fined, but that ass, Goodell, wants to make sure Suh is no threat to his favorites.
> 
> Improve the league, fire Goodell.
> Save the league, fire Goodell!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF? I despise Dallas, but Suh needs to be held accountable for his actions, he has done this in the past and unless he is held responsible, he will continue to try to ruin other players careers.
> 
> Now his suspension is currently overturned, so your screwed up rant is complete bull but Suh should not be allowed to act unprofessionally.
Click to expand...


Just because his suspension was overturned does not mean that the original accusation that the suspension was handed down because the league favors Dallas is incorrect.  He was fined as he should have been.  However, what he did, was not all that bad and he did not cause any injury. That jackass Goodell is a POS who has tried to turn players into pussies (sorry ladies for the offensive language).  I'm surprised their not wearing ballet slippers and tutus these days.  

Suh is a prick and deserves to get the shit kicked out of him, but suspending him when it clearly gives a team that was not even involved in the incident a tremendous advantage in the playoffs is not the right way to go about it.

Dallas has long been favored by the league and Goodell.  Goodell should have been fired years ago.  He, all by himself, has done a major disservice to the league throughout his tenure.  Getting rid of him before players are wearing tutus is the only way to save the league.


----------



## Papageorgio

Not all that bad? Didn't Rogers leave the game?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Papageorgio said:


> Lillard continues to amaze me, the guy has ice in his veins and is closing in on the top point guards in the league. He has helped the Blazers to be contenders.



They beat the Spurs in 30T. But Kawaii Leonard was out of the line-up. He can contain him, even stifle him. And Green, Mills and Joseph are good enough to give him blows.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Joey Crawford reffed his first Spurs game in a while. I think he's only done two or three so far this season... He refused to video review whether Nene whacking Ginobili across the face should be considered flagrant.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Joey Crawford reffed his first Spurs game in a while. I think he's only done two or three so far this season... He refused to video review whether Nene whacking Ginobili across the face should be considered flagrant.


 
Ha! Joey Crawford despises the Spurs, he will keep screwing them over until he retires.


----------



## Jackson

Came in for lunch, but not much happening here.  Thought I might get some thoughts on the College National Championship game coming up next week.  Looks like the pundits are going for OSU, so the Ducks might take it.  I'm from Ohio so I am hoping for an OSU win.  It's going to be tight.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Jackson said:


> Came in for lunch, but not much happening here.  Thought I might get some thoughts on the College National Championship game coming up next week.  Looks like the pundits are going for OSU, so the Ducks might take it.  I'm from Ohio so I am hoping for an OSU win.  It's going to be tight.



If I watch the game, I'll root for Oregon since I hate them less.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

With about a minute left, Andre Drummond whacked Corey Joseph in the head. Again, no flagrant foul called. A possession or two before that Drummond two hand pushed Splitter on the rebound and cost them a possession. Blaming the refs is too easy though. Spurs really choked that game away....

This pretty much sums up the Spurs struggles: Numbers with and without Kawai Leonard.






Also, Patty Mills, who is their second most impactful player by this metric had missed all of the season til recently:


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

*Celtics*

Boston has its own first-round lottery pick, in 2015.
Boston will get the Los Angeles Clippers’ first-round pick in 2015
Boston will likely get Dallas’ first-round pick in 2016.
Boston will have its own first-round pick in 2016.
Boston will get Brooklyn’s first-round pick in 2016.
Boston will get Cleveland’s first-round pick in 2016.
Boston will have the right to swipe first-round picks with the Nets in 2017.
Boston will have its own first-round pick in 2018.
Boston will have Brooklyn’s first-round pick in 2018.
Boston will have Memphis’ first-round pick, according to Adrian Wojnarowski, in 2018 or 2019.

Boston deals Brandan Wright and eventually Jeff Green away for more picks Ball Don t Lie - Yahoo Sports


----------



## Papageorgio

Boston is building a future, with the draft picks, it gives them a lot of flexibility in the next few years for trading and acquiring talent. 

The Lakers are stuck on stupid, they have no plan, other than hanging on to the dead weight of a part time Bryant.


----------



## ChrisL

The first playoff game for the Pats is on today, and you guys are STILL talking about basketball?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Papageorgio said:


> Boston is building a future, with the draft picks, it gives them a lot of flexibility in the next few years for trading and acquiring talent.
> 
> The Lakers are stuck on stupid, they have no plan, other than hanging on to the dead weight of a part time Bryant.



Yea....The Lakers pretty much had to keep Kobe to appease their fan base of stupid minions. There's some irony for you.

The True Hollywood Story of Kobe 8217 s Crippling Contract


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

ChrisL said:


> The first playoff game for the Pats is on today, and you guys are STILL talking about basketball?



It is the best weekend in football (The Divisional Round). Thanks for the reminder. Looks like The Ravens are continuing their magic; up 14-7 at the start of the 2nd.

On a side note: I had a dream that Steve Smith died last night. I don't remember much of it. I think it's cos he's old and I had seen him a few times before bed as SC played on a loop.


----------



## ChrisL

Woo hoo!  Pats won in come from behind win and a REALLY close game!  OMG!  That was SO exciting!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   First playoff win!


----------



## ChrisL

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Looks like The Ravens are continuing their magic; up 14-7 at the start of the 2nd.



Or not!


----------



## Manonthestreet

ChrisL said:


> Woo hoo!  Pats won in come from behind win and a REALLY close game!  OMG!  That was SO exciting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First playoff win!


Tommy seems to be on a mission from God this yr.


----------



## ChrisL

Manonthestreet said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Woo hoo!  Pats won in come from behind win and a REALLY close game!  OMG!  That was SO exciting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First playoff win!
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy seems to be on a mission from God this yr.
Click to expand...


Don't know about that, but it was an exciting game, and both teams played pretty well, just like you would expect from a playoff game.


----------



## Manonthestreet

I dont think Indy or Denver is up to the task next week........you're probably in.


----------



## ChrisL

Manonthestreet said:


> I dont think Indy or Denver is up to the task next week........you're probably in.



Fingers crossed!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

ChrisL said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like The Ravens are continuing their magic; up 14-7 at the start of the 2nd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or not!
Click to expand...


I just got done watching Brady say on SC that they would not win by throwing 50 times; so, he goes out and throws 50 passes. What a tool. Anyhow, Pats are lucky that they got that interception. I thought the Ravens were gonna pull that out. I think Flacco should have been more patient. He had time.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Manonthestreet said:


> I dont think Indy or Denver is up to the task next week........you're probably in.



I do think Baltimore was the team most likely to beat NE. But I wouldn't dismiss Indy or Denver yet; especially since NE is plenty fallible.


----------



## ChrisL

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think Indy or Denver is up to the task next week........you're probably in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do think Baltimore was the team most likely to beat NE. But I wouldn't dismiss Indy or Denver yet; especially since NE is plenty fallible.
Click to expand...


Mmmm-hmmmm.  You've been talking trash about the Pats since the beginning of the year, haven't you?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

ChrisL said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think Indy or Denver is up to the task next week........you're probably in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do think Baltimore was the team most likely to beat NE. But I wouldn't dismiss Indy or Denver yet; especially since NE is plenty fallible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mmmm-hmmmm.  You've been talking trash about the Pats since the beginning of the year, haven't you?
Click to expand...


Oh, it's been longer than that. Though, I don't know if I was bothered to talk trash about the Pats at the beginning of this year or not.


----------



## ChrisL

TheGreatGatsby said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like The Ravens are continuing their magic; up 14-7 at the start of the 2nd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or not!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just got done watching Brady say on SC that they would not win by throwing 50 times; so, he goes out and throws 50 passes. What a tool. Anyhow, Pats are lucky that they got that interception. I thought the Ravens were gonna pull that out. I think Flacco should have been more patient. He had time.
Click to expand...


A tool?  Compared to whom?  Brady is awesome.  You WISH you could be half as awesome.  Lol!


----------



## ChrisL

TheGreatGatsby said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think Indy or Denver is up to the task next week........you're probably in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do think Baltimore was the team most likely to beat NE. But I wouldn't dismiss Indy or Denver yet; especially since NE is plenty fallible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mmmm-hmmmm.  You've been talking trash about the Pats since the beginning of the year, haven't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, it's been longer than that. Though, I don't know if I was bothered to talk trash about the Pats at the beginning of this year or not.
Click to expand...


How about that little trick play with Edelman throwing to Gronk?  That was pretty sweet, huh?


----------



## ChrisL

^^^

Oopsie!  That was Danny Amendola not Gronk.    Sorry.  

And Tom Brady getting a TD too?  Lol!    Tom isn't much of a runner.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

ChrisL said:


> How about that little trick play with Edelman throwing to Gronk?  That was pretty sweet, huh?



Patriots dodged a bullet. The Ravens looked like the better team, tbh.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## ChrisL

TheGreatGatsby said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about that little trick play with Edelman throwing to Gronk?  That was pretty sweet, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patriots dodged a bullet. The Ravens looked like the better team, tbh.
Click to expand...


But they weren't.    The better team won!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Good article on Patty. I think that Leonard, Mills, Duncan and Ginobili are the four most important Spurs.

How Patty Mills Return Affects Spurs Quest to Repeat as Champs Bleacher Report


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Papageorgio

Malone and Stockton, but would you rather have the wins or the titles?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Papageorgio said:


> Malone and Stockton, but would you rather have the wins or the titles?



Titles....I think the Jazz were a championship caliber team for many years despite what the typical dumbass fan knows, though.


----------



## Papageorgio

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Malone and Stockton, but would you rather have the wins or the titles?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Titles....I think the Jazz were a championship caliber team for many years despite what the typical dumbass fan knows, though.
Click to expand...


If it weren't for the Bulls, I think the Blazers and Jazz had some great teams.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Papageorgio said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Malone and Stockton, but would you rather have the wins or the titles?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Titles....I think the Jazz were a championship caliber team for many years despite what the typical dumbass fan knows, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it weren't for the Bulls, I think the Blazers and Jazz had some great teams.
Click to expand...


The Bulls and Stern....but, yea. They were relatively great.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## ChrisL

Pats vs Colts tonight!  Go Pats!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

ChrisL said:


> Pats vs Colts tonight!  Go Pats!



I've never had confidence in Luck's Colts. We'll see though.


----------



## Papageorgio

TheGreatGatsby said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pats vs Colts tonight!  Go Pats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never had confidence in Luck's Colts. We'll see though.
Click to expand...


I think once Luck gets more help, he will dominate for years. He is a special player. If The Colts win, the AFC is the Colts for a longtime.


----------



## ChrisL

About 15 more minutes until game time!


----------



## ChrisL

Why is there no NE vs Colts thread in this sports section?   

Did anyone see that return?  Great field position for the Pats!


----------



## ChrisL

Fumble recovery for the Pats!  Woo-hoo!


----------



## ChrisL

Touch down for the Patriots!  That was fast!


----------



## ChrisL

Ha, field goal for the Colts was NO good!


----------



## ChrisL

Woot!  14-0 Pats and it's still only the first quarter.


----------



## ChrisL

Well, it's 38-7 for the Pats with 11 minutes left in the 4th quarter.  Still time, but that is a pretty big deficit there, and Pats are knocking on the door again.


----------



## ChrisL

Oops, another touch down.  45-7 now.


----------



## ChrisL

Woot!  AFC Champions!  Superbowl bound, just like that!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

ChrisL said:


> Woot!  AFC Champions!  Superbowl bound, just like that!



A Seahwawks-Patriots Super Bowl -- How deflating.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## ChrisL

TheGreatGatsby said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Woot!  AFC Champions!  Superbowl bound, just like that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Seahwawks-Patriots Super Bowl -- How deflating.
Click to expand...


Colts fans and Pats haters seem to have a serious case of deflated balls.  Lol.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

ChrisL said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Woot!  AFC Champions!  Superbowl bound, just like that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Seahwawks-Patriots Super Bowl -- How deflating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colts fans and Pats haters seem to have a serious case of deflated balls.  Lol.
Click to expand...


It's not just sour grapes:

NFL says Patriots used 11 underinflated footballs - Sports - The Boston Globe


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Kawhi Leonard leading SF's in rebounding:

Rebounding improved with Leonard back - San Antonio Express-News

*From Dec. 17 to Jan. 14, the Spurs were outrebounded in 11 of 15 games.
In the six games since, the Spurs have won the rebounding battle four times, twice by double digits.
The difference? Kawhi Leonard is back, for starters.*

**


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Breaking Down the Kawhi Leonard Effect on the San Antonio Spurs Bleacher Report


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Treeshepherd

It's Sports Purgatory right now, unless you follow hockey. Ugghhh. 

Do sports fans on USMB ever do anything organized? March Madness bracket pool? Fantasy baseball? Fantasy football? 

I posted a college bowl pool challenge in early December, complete with a list of games, a way to enter, and a prize for the winner. Zero response. Chirping crickets. The sound of a pin dropping. 

I'm in the oldest fantasy (baseball) league in the history of the universe, joined as a kid in 1982 but it started with the adults in 1977. I started a fantasy football league in 1999 that's still going strong. I do a bracket for March Madness every year. I like being in one league per sport, but it would be fun to do something on USMB.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Kawhi Leonard The defending champion s champion defender - Pounding The Rock



> when Kawhi is off the court, the Spurs allow 105 points per 100 possessions from their opponent. With him on the court, this number drops to 99.3. This +5.7 differential is the highest of all Spur starters.





> With his gigantic 11.25 inch hands (Yes, the man’s hands are nearly a foot from thumb to pinky), his reach is long enough to get under the ball handler’s crossover, as he did here with a game-clinching steal against the Clippers in November of this season:





> His well-timed help side and proper rotation is essential to the Spurs’ suffocating defense, which currently ranks 3rd in the NBA, per NBA.com.


----------



## Treeshepherd

Dragic traded to the Heat


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Treeshepherd said:


> Dragic traded to the Heat



Makes me want to see a Heat-Cavs match-up in the playoffs.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Treeshepherd

I've never seen such a whirlwind of point guard dealing. 

[URL='http://www.nba.com/playerfile/goran_dragic/?iref:nba:story_pagelayerfile']"Goran Dragic, Michael Carter-Williams, Reggie Jackson and Brandon Knight all were dealt Thursday in the final hours that trades were allowed, as a number of teams handed their keys to different drivers.[/URL]

Isaiah Thomas (Boston), Ramon Sessions (Washington), Andre Miller (Sacramento), DJ Augustin (Oklahoma City), Norris Cole (New Orleans) and Pablo Prigioni (Houston) getting new homes."


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Treeshepherd said:


> I've never seen such a whirlwind of point guard dealing.
> 
> "Goran Dragic, Michael Carter-Williams, Reggie Jackson and Brandon Knight all were dealt Thursday in the final hours that trades were allowed, as a number of teams handed their keys to different drivers.
> 
> Isaiah Thomas (Boston), Ramon Sessions (Washington), Andre Miller (Sacramento), DJ Augustin (Oklahoma City), Norris Cole (New Orleans) and Pablo Prigioni (Houston) getting new homes."



None of them are great franchise player level PGs though.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

This is apparently going down tonight:


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

TheGreatGatsby said:


> This is apparently going down tonight:








That's a shame...

Ronda Rousey destroys Cat Zingano in just 14 seconds at UFC 184 Cagewriter - Yahoo Sports


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

San Antonio Spurs Ready To Defend Their Title



> On Wednesday night, the Spurs obliterated the Oklahoma City Thunder by the score of 130-91–the same Thunder team that had won four in a row and 15 of its last 20.





> The Spurs made 61.9 percent of their three-point attempts (13-of-21) in their victory over the Thunder on Wednesday night. It’s the second time that San Antonio made at least 60 percent of their three-point shots with at least 20 attempts in a game this season (13-for-21 against Minnesota on November 21). No other team has done that more than once this season.





> Before Feb. 27 the Spurs were averaging 102.8 points per game, good for the ninth-best output in the league.  Since that date they’re putting up 112.4 PPG, the best in the NBA.  San Antonio has outscored its opponents by an average margin of 13.4 points in its last 14 contests, a league-best as well.
> 
> In each of the Spurs last 11 victories, they’ve won by double-digits, including a 114-95 trouncing of the East-leading Atlanta Hawks on March 22.
> 
> The Spurs .495 field goal percentage since Feb. 27 is up significantly from the .463 they were shooting before.  In the past month San Antonio also leads the NBA in fewest turnovers per 100 possessions (12.1), effective field goal percentage (adjusted for three-pointers, 54.3) and true shooting percentage (adjusted for threes and free throws, 58.5).


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Parker has more Ws through 1K games than any player in 50 years - Spurs Nation


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

*Flashback: USMNT vs. Belgium (Round of 16)*


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

A little tid bit that regards the infamous Celts-Heat 2012 EC Finals.

Scott Foster Recipient Of 134 Tim Donaghy Phone Calls Refereeing Celtics-Heat Game 3 CBS Boston


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Despite the title...this is defensive stats for the last couple weeks or so (not the whole season). Either GSW's so-called great defense is over-rated (what I believe) or they're coasting to the end. Spurs meanwhile have ratcheted up their D.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=P_ADtgL73cA


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

I think Rocko must have posted this back in the day.....


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Michael Jordan s First Retirement Was It a Secret Suspension Bleacher Report



> At the press conference when he was asked if he would ever return he said, " Five years down the road, if the urge comes back, if the Bulls will have me, *if David Stern lets me back in the league, I may come back.*"


----------



## Papageorgio

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Michael Jordan s First Retirement Was It a Secret Suspension Bleacher Report
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the press conference when he was asked if he would ever return he said, " Five years down the road, if the urge comes back, if the Bulls will have me, *if David Stern lets me back in the league, I may come back.*"
Click to expand...

Interesting theory, Stern probably prevented a league collapse.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Papageorgio said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Jordan s First Retirement Was It a Secret Suspension Bleacher Report
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the press conference when he was asked if he would ever return he said, " Five years down the road, if the urge comes back, if the Bulls will have me, *if David Stern lets me back in the league, I may come back.*"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting theory, Stern probably prevented a league collapse.
Click to expand...


I think the article is on the money (pardon the pun). It just makes me wonder what all they were covering up.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


>


 
LOL, Canada is going to issue a travel ban on the Truth.


----------



## High_Gravity

The Rockets looked like a joke losing to the Clippers without Chris Paul, I take the Clippers in 6 in that series.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> The Rockets looked like a joke losing to the Clippers without Chris Paul, I take the Clippers in 6 in that series.



Clips are good; but the Spurs choked. A Warriors vs. Spurs match-up should've been the real championship series.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Rockets looked like a joke losing to the Clippers without Chris Paul, I take the Clippers in 6 in that series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clips are good; but the Spurs choked. A Warriors vs. Spurs match-up should've been the real championship series.
Click to expand...

 
I think the Spurs were also tired from 2 straight NBA Finals runs.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Rockets looked like a joke losing to the Clippers without Chris Paul, I take the Clippers in 6 in that series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clips are good; but the Spurs choked. A Warriors vs. Spurs match-up should've been the real championship series.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the Spurs were also tired from 2 straight NBA Finals runs.
Click to expand...


The Splitter and Parker injuries cost them. No way a shallow team like the Clips should've beat them. They still almost beat them 3 straight games in LA though.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Rockets looked like a joke losing to the Clippers without Chris Paul, I take the Clippers in 6 in that series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clips are good; but the Spurs choked. A Warriors vs. Spurs match-up should've been the real championship series.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the Spurs were also tired from 2 straight NBA Finals runs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Splitter and Parker injuries cost them. No way a shallow team like the Clips should've beat them. They still almost beat them 3 straight games in LA though.
Click to expand...

 
I think if the Clips bench was better they would make it out of the west, Blake Griffin is having an amazing post season.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Hey if your going to come on my thread and post,at least post FACTS,not warped opinions about people in LA not batting an eye on The Rams coming back out there.

You CLAIM people dont talk about the Rams not coming back out there.Oh REALLY? Tell that to all these 20,000 plus "LA" Ram fans that attended the Chargers game in san diego this past fall that  they dont believe they are coming back.  that video was ONLY posted on the LA news out there,not to mention even the st louis media doesnt think they are staying after this year.




see that sign on the wall that says LOS ANGELES RAMS? they only went to that game ONLY because these thousands of fans agree with me that  they are coming back next year.Like i said,better stop drinking the koolaide.

oh and you must be sleeping on the beach or something away from people and the media cause lookie here,I see it on the front pages of the LA TIMES them talking about Kroneke moving the Rams back home.

click on this link and you'll see the paper.
Michael Dias - Photos of Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams Facebook


and also here on the front page of USA TODAY as well.

Rams owner Stan Kroenke is force that won t be stopped

dude dont give me warped opinions you have,not interested in that.only FACTS.


also i talk to people who live out there in LA on this message board everyday and they tell me people like this guy wearing a Rams jersey,they see all the time out at disneyland.that they have seen more and more of them coming out wearing Rams jerseys there all the tiem the last couple years.

what deserted island YOU been living on? hee hee.

Mikey Zaremba - Photos of Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams Facebook


----------



## LA RAM FAN

This new rumor circulating around St. Louis is very creative, but it is patently false. Here's why: 1.) The NFL will not expand beyond 32 teams any time soon, if ever. The owners will not willingly choose to make their piece of the league revenue split any smaller. 2.) Stan Kronke will not sell the Rams. Why should he? Why would he? He and his family want to leave a mark in the Los Angeles area, and make a pile of money in the process. Almost every "expert" who is certain that Kronke would sell the Rams so he can buy the Broncos fails to recognize certain things. First of all, the Broncos are not for sale, and the team may never be offered for sale any time soon, if ever. Even if he did suddenly get to buy the Broncos, Kronke would not own "every sports team in Denver." He would still not own MLB's Colorado Rockies. Kronke has a home in Malibu, and his daughter lives in the Los Angeles area. He tried to buy the Dodgers. Where would the average person look to spend their "golden years," in St. Louis or in Malibu? More importantly, Kronke is about to spend about $2 Billion to build what could arguably be called the greatest stadium in the history of sports. Chances like this don't come around too often, even for the very wealthy. 3.) After their most recent meeting in Arizona, the owners decided that there will only be two teams in the new Los Angeles/Anaheim/San Diego marketplace it has created. Although it has not yet been officially announced, those two teams will certainly be the Rams and Chargers. Even the Raiders now realize this. This is why the team just announced plans for a new $40 million practice facility in Northern California. 4.) Because people in St. Louis will not fully support the Rams' lame duck season, and if put to a vote, will not choose to use public funds to construct that riverfront stadium, St. Louis will be without an NFL team until and unless their friend Shad Khan could move his Jaguars there sometime in the late 2020's or early 2030's. 5.) In the meantime, the second team spot in Inglewood will either be used by the Chargers, or else it will remain vacant so that the NFL can continue to use L.A. as "threat city" to other towns which may need to build a new stadium for their team. Any other scenario concocted by anybody else is pure BS.

WELL SAID.

Thank you, Captain Obvious. Does this guy seriously get paid to regurgitate news? Journalism is some serious amateur-level shit (outside of The Dean).
http://www.insidesocal.com/…/stan-kroenkes-heart-in-los-an…/


----------



## LA RAM FAN

gee you THINK vinnie? lol

Imagine being a Los Angeles high school standout, a USC product drafted by an NFL team in the Midwest.

When the contract is up, the team doesn’t offer a long-term max deal, and in the process, legally frees you up as an unrestricted free agent. Meanwhile, Los Angeles comes calling with a contract offer for you to become the highest-paid player in the NFL. Then, the Midwest team comes back insisting it still wants you, only it asks you to re-sign at a discount.

No brainer, right?

Would anyone argue against your right to say, “Thanks, but no thanks,” and accept the offer to return to the city you grew up on a contract that will make you the richest player in the NFL?

St. Louis Rams fans in knots about team s possible move to Los Angeles


----------



## LA RAM FAN

excellent stuff there.

Recently Dave Peacock made this statement: "It’s possible we have different ownership of the (Rams) because I think (Kroenke) is really committed to Los Angeles,” Peacock said. “I’m not against Stan going to Los Angeles, I just don’t want our team there... This is why we’re spending most of our time with the league — we think this is an NFL issue.”
Can someone put their hand on this man's forehead either to bless his with more wisdom or check for a fever? What Dave? Really Dave? I just love these random/general personal opinion statements that are place at the street corner to be collected by media and the masses. Ok Dave, so let us start with "Kroenke is committed to Los Angeles" that is true, the man has and is investing millions in Inglewood. Now to the sour grapes part: he will sell the Rams, buy another team and move them to LA, right? Wrong Dave! A few questions to consider: 1- which ownership group/man in StL are ready to buy the Rams in the next 5 months? Answer: 2- which team is on sale and is willing to sell to Kroenke? Answer: 3- which team on sale is not currently under lease to move? Answer: 4- what significant benefit makes Kroenke sell his team? Answer: Here is the thing Dave Peacock, in 5 months this LA, NFL market party will be done, by the time the owner's meeting in October, the stadium will be selected, the team will be identified, the relocation fee will be agreed up and the relocation date will be moved up. This is why the LA 6 committee was formed this year. Let us take question 1, not a single person or entity has stepped up to buy the Rams and commit money to build Riverfront Stadium, the Rams are valued at ~ $930 million + $450 million stadium cost (and God know what else) so minimum you need $1.4 billion to buy and keep them in StL! That narrows the field, which multi billionaire is Johnny on the spot to by the Rams Dave? Come on, gives us some names. Question 2, not one team has hinted itself on the market to be sold in the next three years, with NFL revenue estimated to go from 9 billion annually to 25 billion in the next few decades, why would anyone sell? Question 3, we know Inglewood will be done in 2018, so Kroenke must have ownership of a team or his state of the art $1.86 billion stadium will be empty in 2018! besides the Rams, only two other teams are year to year in lease: Chargers and Raiders. Neither are on sale. Question 4, it make no sense for Kroenke to sell the Rams. The perfect team to move is one with a rich/deep rooted history in LA like the Rams. Why would Kroenke forfeit that value? The Rams are the least valued team in the NFL at $930 million, if Stan, for example, were to sell the Rams to buy the Raiders then he would have to pay another $40 million to cover. The Chargers have minimal fan base in LA and the Raiders have a thug image in LA. Do you really think Kroenke will trade the clean image of the Rams in LA, for corporate sponsorship, to the bar-fight image of the Raiders AND pay an extra $40 million? If Kroenke sells his Rams he will have to pay at least 15% capital gains tax on any part of the Rams that has appreciated under his ownership, that would be millions! Why would he do that Dave? Because he wants to do StL a "favor" the same StL that broke their lease with him, waited to the last minute to offer him a new stadium, took him to arbitration, lost and still didn't renovate the EDJ dome to keep it top tier, and is the lowest valued NFL team in the league in StL. And Dave, you want all this logistics and logic to make sense in 5 months' time? Are you fucking crazy? It's not your team, the LA Rams are Mr. Enos Stanley Kroenke's team!!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Stadium Watch Mayor s thoughts as deadline looms - KUSI News - San Diego CA


Audio CBS St. Louis
About the 12 minute mark...sam wyche says rams are frontrunners


----------



## Papageorgio

I think the Warriors and the Clips. And the winner wins it all.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I was coming back looking for your reply and I just noticed that I posted a few posts on your thread by accident.My bad.I meant to post those last four posts on MY thread but i posted them on yours by accident,sorry about that,again my bad.

Post # 1678 the FIRST post of mine  was the ONLY post i intentionally meant to post here on this thread.that was in reply to your rambling on my Rams thread.the last four were by accident,they were meant to be posted on MY thread for MY benefit.Now since I spotted my mistake,i got to go post them on my thread now.the hour in a half time has elapsed so unfortunately,I cant delete the last four posts I accidently posted here now.as I said,my bad.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Papageorgio said:


> I think the Warriors and the Clips. And the winner wins it all.



If the Rockets choke Game 7 away at home, which can happen. Clips were better than GS last year; but I think they're running on fumes. The Warriors pretty much got a free trip to the Finals  when the Spurs went down.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

cool to see you admit defeat from post# 1678 of mine after i took you to school there. the one post i posted on PURPOSE and meant to on this thread.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Nick Wagoner and ESPN'S  John Clayton at the 41 min markhttp://t.co/91EeIlC7lk

Wagoner puts Rams likelihood of staying at 20%.

Wagoner also vindicates me what i told you before that Kroneke did not make the move this year because had he done that,Spanos doesnt have the LA threat anymore to use as leverage for a new stadium in san diego.

the rest of it before all that is good stuff as well talking about deflategate.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

This will be a fun read when I get around to it:

Bill Russell s Celtics Were Great. Tim Duncan s Spurs Have Been Better. FiveThirtyEight


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Yep,looks like Stan Kronke plans to stay in st louis next year,thats why at the NFL owners meetings in Arizona in march he did not attend the st louis presentation which lasted a mere ten minutes with no questions from the owners asked and then when the Inglewood project was presented later on after that,Stan Kroneke walked in and gave a 45 minute presentation on it.talk about a slap in the face to Peacock who was representing the st louis plan.

that had to be embarrassing and humiliating to him not having the owner of the team there talk about the st louis plan ONLY to come in later and give a very detailed through plan on Inglewood.

Face it dude,this isnt like years past where LA never had an owner who was serious about moving the team. you dont go and spend MILLIONS of dollars for land for LEVERAGE,only the koolaide drinkers in st lou still are using the word LEVERAGE.

one st louis apologist who originally came on my thread a year ago who said kroeke was just using the land purchase for leverage even HE has now seen the light and is back peddling saying he never said he never the Rams were not coming back. which is what I knew he would do because he always lies when he is proven wrong.

oh and the final nail in the coffin for the Rams in st lou after this season is Goodel has said there will only be TWO teams playing in southern california in 2016 as well  as ALSO saying LA will play host to the superbowl in 2018 which would be impossible to do if you dont have a team playing in that city.

It will obviously be the Rams because the inglewood project is LIGHT YEARS ahead of that laughable raiders/chargers carson project which would not be ready at the earliest until a year later and the NFL is not going to change their minds to accompany the chargers and raiders pathetic carson project.Lets not forger that carson is on a toxic landfill which is why nobody has ever built anything there on that land.

thats why I keep saying the chargers and raiders,they ARE using LA for leverage.

Like I said before the ONLY reason Kroneke did not make the move this year like he easily could have,is he is allowing Spanos to use LA as leverage for a new stadium in san diego.If Kroneke makes the move this year,then Spanos loses his leverage for a new stadium.

I am thinking the chargers might be joining the Rams in Inglewood a couple years after Kroneke moves them next year since that is what many sportswriters think as well.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

NFL Stadium Finance Committee voted 8-2 in favor of Rams to LA and for Inglewood to begin construction.

also you might try and drive by the former hollywood racetrack park in Inglewood and you will notice there are bulldozers there and they are getting ready to demo  the racetrack which proves Inglewood mayor James Butts was not blowing smoke and being sincere when he said construction on the NFL stadium will begin in december this year.

here is further proof on that as well I am not blowing smoke on that and they are going to demo the place.lol

Early Sunday morning, May 31 - Join Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams as we say farewell to a Southern California landmark as it paves the way for the rise of the City of Champions Revitalization Project and the future home stadium of the LOS ANGELES RAMS!!!

The legendary Hollywood Park Racetrack grandstands will be destroyed in a controlled demolition scheduled for 6:00 AM.

We will be in the Target parking lot (3471 W. Century Blvd - Inglewood, CA )


----------



## Papageorgio

TheGreatGatsby said:


> This will be a fun read when I get around to it:
> 
> Bill Russell s Celtics Were Great. Tim Duncan s Spurs Have Been Better. FiveThirtyEight



I'm not sure if all the Spurs teams than all those Celtic teams. The teams were a lot deeper in the 60's and they played each other a lot. 

My thoughts anyways.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> Yep,looks like Stan Kronke plans to stay in st louis next year,thats why at the NFL owners meetings in Arizona in march he did not attend the st louis presentation which lasted a mere ten minutes with no questions from the owners asked and then when the Inglewood project was presented later on after that,Stan Kroneke walked in and gave a 45 minute presentation on it.talk about a slap in the face to Peacock who was representing the st louis plan.
> 
> that had to be embarrassing and humiliating to him not having the owner of the team there talk about the st louis plan ONLY to come in later and give a very detailed through plan on Inglewood.
> 
> Face it dude,this isnt like years past where LA never had an owner who was serious about moving the team. you dont go and spend MILLIONS of dollars for land for LEVERAGE,only the koolaide drinkers in st lou still are using the word LEVERAGE.
> 
> one st louis apologist who originally came on my thread a year ago who said kroeke was just using the land purchase for leverage even HE has now seen the light and is back peddling saying he never said he never the Rams were not coming back. which is what I knew he would do because he always lies when he is proven wrong.
> 
> oh and the final nail in the coffin for the Rams in st lou after this season is Goodel has said there will only be TWO teams playing in southern california in 2016 as well  as ALSO saying LA will play host to the superbowl in 2018 which would be impossible to do if you dont have a team playing in that city.
> 
> It will obviously be the Rams because the inglewood project is LIGHT YEARS ahead of that laughable raiders/chargers carson project which would not be ready at the earliest until a year later and the NFL is not going to change their minds to accompany the chargers and raiders pathetic carson project.Lets not forger that carson is on a toxic landfill which is why nobody has ever built anything there on that land.
> 
> thats why I keep saying the chargers and raiders,they ARE using LA for leverage.
> 
> Like I said before the ONLY reason Kroneke did not make the move this year like he easily could have,is he is allowing Spanos to use LA as leverage for a new stadium in san diego.If Kroneke makes the move this year,then Spanos loses his leverage for a new stadium.
> 
> I am thinking the chargers might be joining the Rams in Inglewood a couple years after Kroneke moves them next year since that is what many sportswriters think as well.



just to clear things up here i made one mistake in my numbers there.I was listening to an interview with Inglewood mayor James Butts "whom I have personally meant face to face by the way and got to talk to and who has had meetings with Kroneke as well."

In listening to an interview on sports radio he gave  yesterday,he set me straight that it is actually 2020 the year the NFL plans to host a superbowl and they want an NFL stadium built there by 2018 to do so.

again that will be impossible for the carson project to go ahead because that stadium will NEVER be ready by then.Inglewood is light years ahead of carson and will be ready.Oh and mayor butts as well said yesterday what i just mentioned that this sunday they are going to demo hollywood park.

2016 LA RAMS will be playing in either the rose bowl or the LA coliseum baby.

crossing my fingers that it is the LA coliseum since that is where most of  their history in LA is.


----------



## Papageorgio

The NHL has two 7 game semis, really good games this year.

So do the Lightening win or do the Rangers go 5-0 in elimination games in the playoffs?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Papageorgio said:


> The NHL has two 7 game semis, really good games this year.
> 
> So do the Lightening win or do the Rangers go 5-0 in elimination games in the playoffs?



Oh, I was out of town. The Ducks dropped Game 6, huh. Yea, the hockey playoffs have been way better than basketball. I wish I had watched more. But the Kings not making it made less interested from the outset.


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> NFL Stadium Finance Committee voted 8-2 in favor of Rams to LA and for Inglewood to begin construction.
> 
> also you might try and drive by the former hollywood racetrack park in Inglewood and you will notice there are bulldozers there and they are getting ready to demo  the racetrack which proves Inglewood mayor James Butts was not blowing smoke and being sincere when he said construction on the NFL stadium will begin in december this year.
> 
> here is further proof on that as well I am not blowing smoke on that and they are going to demo the place.lol
> 
> Early Sunday morning, May 31 - Join Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams as we say farewell to a Southern California landmark as it paves the way for the rise of the City of Champions Revitalization Project and the future home stadium of the LOS ANGELES RAMS!!!
> 
> The legendary Hollywood Park Racetrack grandstands will be destroyed in a controlled demolition scheduled for 6:00 AM.
> 
> We will be in the Target parking lot (3471 W. Century Blvd - Inglewood, CA )


This is not the worst news


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> excellent stuff there.
> 
> Recently Dave Peacock made this statement: "It’s possible we have different ownership of the (Rams) because I think (Kroenke) is really committed to Los Angeles,” Peacock said. “I’m not against Stan going to Los Angeles, I just don’t want our team there... This is why we’re spending most of our time with the league — we think this is an NFL issue.”
> Can someone put their hand on this man's forehead either to bless his with more wisdom or check for a fever? What Dave? Really Dave? I just love these random/general personal opinion statements that are place at the street corner to be collected by media and the masses. Ok Dave, so let us start with "Kroenke is committed to Los Angeles" that is true, the man has and is investing millions in Inglewood. Now to the sour grapes part: he will sell the Rams, buy another team and move them to LA, right? Wrong Dave! A few questions to consider: 1- which ownership group/man in StL are ready to buy the Rams in the next 5 months? Answer: 2- which team is on sale and is willing to sell to Kroenke? Answer: 3- which team on sale is not currently under lease to move? Answer: 4- what significant benefit makes Kroenke sell his team? Answer: Here is the thing Dave Peacock, in 5 months this LA, NFL market party will be done, by the time the owner's meeting in October, the stadium will be selected, the team will be identified, the relocation fee will be agreed up and the relocation date will be moved up. This is why the LA 6 committee was formed this year. Let us take question 1, not a single person or entity has stepped up to buy the Rams and commit money to build Riverfront Stadium, the Rams are valued at ~ $930 million + $450 million stadium cost (and God know what else) so minimum you need $1.4 billion to buy and keep them in StL! That narrows the field, which multi billionaire is Johnny on the spot to by the Rams Dave? Come on, gives us some names. Question 2, not one team has hinted itself on the market to be sold in the next three years, with NFL revenue estimated to go from 9 billion annually to 25 billion in the next few decades, why would anyone sell? Question 3, we know Inglewood will be done in 2018, so Kroenke must have ownership of a team or his state of the art $1.86 billion stadium will be empty in 2018! besides the Rams, only two other teams are year to year in lease: Chargers and Raiders. Neither are on sale. Question 4, it make no sense for Kroenke to sell the Rams. The perfect team to move is one with a rich/deep rooted history in LA like the Rams. Why would Kroenke forfeit that value? The Rams are the least valued team in the NFL at $930 million, if Stan, for example, were to sell the Rams to buy the Raiders then he would have to pay another $40 million to cover. The Chargers have minimal fan base in LA and the Raiders have a thug image in LA. Do you really think Kroenke will trade the clean image of the Rams in LA, for corporate sponsorship, to the bar-fight image of the Raiders AND pay an extra $40 million? If Kroenke sells his Rams he will have to pay at least 15% capital gains tax on any part of the Rams that has appreciated under his ownership, that would be millions! Why would he do that Dave? Because he wants to do StL a "favor" the same StL that broke their lease with him, waited to the last minute to offer him a new stadium, took him to arbitration, lost and still didn't renovate the EDJ dome to keep it top tier, and is the lowest valued NFL team in the league in StL. And Dave, you want all this logistics and logic to make sense in 5 months' time? Are you fucking crazy? It's not your team, the LA Rams are Mr. Enos Stanley Kroenke's team!!




"Demolition crews imploded the old Hollywood Park Grandstands at the closed racetrack Sunday morning. crews are making room for a new development on the Inglewood site.  A NFL stadium is part of that project.

The stadium is scheduled to break ground in December."

Racetrack demolished in California to make way for Rams owner s new stadium FOX2now.com


----------



## TrinityPower

9/11 inside job said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep,looks like Stan Kronke plans to stay in st louis next year,thats why at the NFL owners meetings in Arizona in march he did not attend the st louis presentation which lasted a mere ten minutes with no questions from the owners asked and then when the Inglewood project was presented later on after that,Stan Kroneke walked in and gave a 45 minute presentation on it.talk about a slap in the face to Peacock who was representing the st louis plan.
> 
> that had to be embarrassing and humiliating to him not having the owner of the team there talk about the st louis plan ONLY to come in later and give a very detailed through plan on Inglewood.
> 
> Face it dude,this isnt like years past where LA never had an owner who was serious about moving the team. you dont go and spend MILLIONS of dollars for land for LEVERAGE,only the koolaide drinkers in st lou still are using the word LEVERAGE.
> 
> one st louis apologist who originally came on my thread a year ago who said kroeke was just using the land purchase for leverage even HE has now seen the light and is back peddling saying he never said he never the Rams were not coming back. which is what I knew he would do because he always lies when he is proven wrong.
> 
> oh and the final nail in the coffin for the Rams in st lou after this season is Goodel has said there will only be TWO teams playing in southern california in 2016 as well  as ALSO saying LA will play host to the superbowl in 2018 which would be impossible to do if you dont have a team playing in that city.
> 
> It will obviously be the Rams because the inglewood project is LIGHT YEARS ahead of that laughable raiders/chargers carson project which would not be ready at the earliest until a year later and the NFL is not going to change their minds to accompany the chargers and raiders pathetic carson project.Lets not forger that carson is on a toxic landfill which is why nobody has ever built anything there on that land.
> 
> thats why I keep saying the chargers and raiders,they ARE using LA for leverage.
> 
> Like I said before the ONLY reason Kroneke did not make the move this year like he easily could have,is he is allowing Spanos to use LA as leverage for a new stadium in san diego.If Kroneke makes the move this year,then Spanos loses his leverage for a new stadium.
> 
> I am thinking the chargers might be joining the Rams in Inglewood a couple years after Kroneke moves them next year since that is what many sportswriters think as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just to clear things up here i made one mistake in my numbers there.I was listening to an interview with Inglewood mayor James Butts "whom I have personally meant face to face by the way and got to talk to and who has had meetings with Kroneke as well."
> 
> In listening to an interview on sports radio he gave  yesterday,he set me straight that it is actually 2020 the year the NFL plans to host a superbowl and they want an NFL stadium built there by 2018 to do so.
> 
> again that will be impossible for the carson project to go ahead because that stadium will NEVER be ready by then.Inglewood is light years ahead of carson and will be ready.Oh and mayor butts as well said yesterday what i just mentioned that this sunday they are going to demo hollywood park.
> 
> 2016 LA RAMS will be playing in either the rose bowl or the LA coliseum baby.
> 
> crossing my fingers that it is the LA coliseum since that is where most of  their history in LA is.
Click to expand...

Only good I can see if they do move is that they will be a west coast team and located in the geographical area of the NFC West.  Great for my team as they won't have to travel so far to play them nor have an early game with someone from their own division


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

On this day in 1941, Lou Gehrig died of ALS.... Less than two years earlier he said goodbye to the Yankees fans:


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

I just wanted to see the picture of the idiot mayor who declared today Houston Rockets Day in Houston just because they made it to a conference finals (and lost in 5 games).


----------



## LA RAM FAN

TrinityPower said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep,looks like Stan Kronke plans to stay in st louis next year,thats why at the NFL owners meetings in Arizona in march he did not attend the st louis presentation which lasted a mere ten minutes with no questions from the owners asked and then when the Inglewood project was presented later on after that,Stan Kroneke walked in and gave a 45 minute presentation on it.talk about a slap in the face to Peacock who was representing the st louis plan.
> 
> that had to be embarrassing and humiliating to him not having the owner of the team there talk about the st louis plan ONLY to come in later and give a very detailed through plan on Inglewood.
> 
> Face it dude,this isnt like years past where LA never had an owner who was serious about moving the team. you dont go and spend MILLIONS of dollars for land for LEVERAGE,only the koolaide drinkers in st lou still are using the word LEVERAGE.
> 
> one st louis apologist who originally came on my thread a year ago who said kroeke was just using the land purchase for leverage even HE has now seen the light and is back peddling saying he never said he never the Rams were not coming back. which is what I knew he would do because he always lies when he is proven wrong.
> 
> oh and the final nail in the coffin for the Rams in st lou after this season is Goodel has said there will only be TWO teams playing in southern california in 2016 as well  as ALSO saying LA will play host to the superbowl in 2018 which would be impossible to do if you dont have a team playing in that city.
> 
> It will obviously be the Rams because the inglewood project is LIGHT YEARS ahead of that laughable raiders/chargers carson project which would not be ready at the earliest until a year later and the NFL is not going to change their minds to accompany the chargers and raiders pathetic carson project.Lets not forger that carson is on a toxic landfill which is why nobody has ever built anything there on that land.
> 
> thats why I keep saying the chargers and raiders,they ARE using LA for leverage.
> 
> Like I said before the ONLY reason Kroneke did not make the move this year like he easily could have,is he is allowing Spanos to use LA as leverage for a new stadium in san diego.If Kroneke makes the move this year,then Spanos loses his leverage for a new stadium.
> 
> I am thinking the chargers might be joining the Rams in Inglewood a couple years after Kroneke moves them next year since that is what many sportswriters think as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just to clear things up here i made one mistake in my numbers there.I was listening to an interview with Inglewood mayor James Butts "whom I have personally meant face to face by the way and got to talk to and who has had meetings with Kroneke as well."
> 
> In listening to an interview on sports radio he gave  yesterday,he set me straight that it is actually 2020 the year the NFL plans to host a superbowl and they want an NFL stadium built there by 2018 to do so.
> 
> again that will be impossible for the carson project to go ahead because that stadium will NEVER be ready by then.Inglewood is light years ahead of carson and will be ready.Oh and mayor butts as well said yesterday what i just mentioned that this sunday they are going to demo hollywood park.
> 
> 2016 LA RAMS will be playing in either the rose bowl or the LA coliseum baby.
> 
> crossing my fingers that it is the LA coliseum since that is where most of  their history in LA is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only good I can see if they do move is that they will be a west coast team and located in the geographical area of the NFC West.  Great for my team as they won't have to travel so far to play them nor have an early game with someone from their own division
Click to expand...


You know when you bring that up I think that is WHY The NFL never realined the Rams into the central division when they moved to st louis and why the NFL until now was never serious about bringing a team back to LA is because they knew back then that the 20 year lease on the dome they signed back then expired after this season and if the team was not in the top third tier of all NFL stadiums "which they are not." that it stipulated they could relocate and they knew they could come back.

Think about it for a minute.If the Rams were going to stay in st louis past 20 years,then WHY did they not realine them in the central division with the packers,bears,lions,and vikings where they are more geographically closer?  Look at baseball.the cardinals are in the same division with the cubs,pirates,and brewers.teams that are either in the midwest or on the east coast which makes sense.

It also benefits the NFL having the Rams back in LA because were talking the second biggest media market in the country here.That is why the NFL opposed the move initially.

the other way the NFL benefits from the Rams coming back to LA is the rivalry with the 49ers is renewed.That rivalry has been dead the past 20 years since they been gone.

Not only that,but the rivalry the Rams had with the dallas cowboys and minnestoa vikings has long been dead since then as well. when they come back,the rivalry is restored ESPECIALLY with the 49ers no matter how bad both teams are playing at the time fans from both cities will be eager to see those teams play again. the rivalry with the san francisco 49ers and LOS ANGELES RAMS,that rivalry is as old as any like the new york yankees and and boston red sox.

With the Rams coming back to LA,they will be a much better team because free agents will want to come and play there in LA.Nobody wants to sign with st louis as a free agent and play in that dump down there.

Remember the NFL owners did not want the Rams to leave in the first place.They originally voted against the move and then when the bitch threatened to sue them,they then backed down and voted approval of the move reluctantly.

I guarantee you the owners of the niners,seahawks,and cardinals will be voting for the move later this year.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> excellent stuff there.
> 
> Recently Dave Peacock made this statement: "It’s possible we have different ownership of the (Rams) because I think (Kroenke) is really committed to Los Angeles,” Peacock said. “I’m not against Stan going to Los Angeles, I just don’t want our team there... This is why we’re spending most of our time with the league — we think this is an NFL issue.”
> Can someone put their hand on this man's forehead either to bless his with more wisdom or check for a fever? What Dave? Really Dave? I just love these random/general personal opinion statements that are place at the street corner to be collected by media and the masses. Ok Dave, so let us start with "Kroenke is committed to Los Angeles" that is true, the man has and is investing millions in Inglewood. Now to the sour grapes part: he will sell the Rams, buy another team and move them to LA, right? Wrong Dave! A few questions to consider: 1- which ownership group/man in StL are ready to buy the Rams in the next 5 months? Answer: 2- which team is on sale and is willing to sell to Kroenke? Answer: 3- which team on sale is not currently under lease to move? Answer: 4- what significant benefit makes Kroenke sell his team? Answer: Here is the thing Dave Peacock, in 5 months this LA, NFL market party will be done, by the time the owner's meeting in October, the stadium will be selected, the team will be identified, the relocation fee will be agreed up and the relocation date will be moved up. This is why the LA 6 committee was formed this year. Let us take question 1, not a single person or entity has stepped up to buy the Rams and commit money to build Riverfront Stadium, the Rams are valued at ~ $930 million + $450 million stadium cost (and God know what else) so minimum you need $1.4 billion to buy and keep them in StL! That narrows the field, which multi billionaire is Johnny on the spot to by the Rams Dave? Come on, gives us some names. Question 2, not one team has hinted itself on the market to be sold in the next three years, with NFL revenue estimated to go from 9 billion annually to 25 billion in the next few decades, why would anyone sell? Question 3, we know Inglewood will be done in 2018, so Kroenke must have ownership of a team or his state of the art $1.86 billion stadium will be empty in 2018! besides the Rams, only two other teams are year to year in lease: Chargers and Raiders. Neither are on sale. Question 4, it make no sense for Kroenke to sell the Rams. The perfect team to move is one with a rich/deep rooted history in LA like the Rams. Why would Kroenke forfeit that value? The Rams are the least valued team in the NFL at $930 million, if Stan, for example, were to sell the Rams to buy the Raiders then he would have to pay another $40 million to cover. The Chargers have minimal fan base in LA and the Raiders have a thug image in LA. Do you really think Kroenke will trade the clean image of the Rams in LA, for corporate sponsorship, to the bar-fight image of the Raiders AND pay an extra $40 million? If Kroenke sells his Rams he will have to pay at least 15% capital gains tax on any part of the Rams that has appreciated under his ownership, that would be millions! Why would he do that Dave? Because he wants to do StL a "favor" the same StL that broke their lease with him, waited to the last minute to offer him a new stadium, took him to arbitration, lost and still didn't renovate the EDJ dome to keep it top tier, and is the lowest valued NFL team in the league in StL. And Dave, you want all this logistics and logic to make sense in 5 months' time? Are you fucking crazy? It's not your team, the LA Rams are Mr. Enos Stanley Kroenke's team!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Demolition crews imploded the old Hollywood Park Grandstands at the closed racetrack Sunday morning. crews are making room for a new development on the Inglewood site.  A NFL stadium is part of that project.
> 
> The stadium is scheduled to break ground in December."
> 
> Racetrack demolished in California to make way for Rams owner s new stadium FOX2now.com
Click to expand...


Yep anybody who STILL says the Rams are not coming back to LA next year has been on a deserted island the last few months.  the st louis apologists need to give it up saying this is all for LEVERAGE which someone on here earlier mentioned.

you dont have a landmark demo'd if its all for leverage to get a new stadium in st louis which is not happening since the city is bankrupt and does not have the funds to build one and the owner is not going to put any money into it but has in inglewood for an NFL stadium.

so much for what someone drinking koolaide had to say earlier that nobody is batting an eye in southern calififornia over the Rams coming back.they are not batting an eye out there,thats WHY they demo'd that building for Kroneke to build an NFL stadium in LA and has not committed any money to a city that is a dump because its all for LEVERAGE.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Hey Trinnity,Alex,something else i forgot to mention earlier is that with the Rams coming back next year,I mentioned how the rivalry with the 49ers "which has been dead ever since they left," will be renewed and how it doesnt matter if it a season when both teams are really bad because of their long history together.

Its the same as with the packers and bears,chiefs and raiders,doesnt matter if it a season when both are really bad,when those two teams i mentioned in those two examples   play, they always pack them in because of their long storied history and rivarly.same thing will happen with the 49ers and Rams.

also got two more examples that they have one foot out the door and are as good as gone. For the first time since they moved to st louis,this is the first year that they have cancelled their yearly fanfest they have each year before the season and thats because they have had a 20% dropoff in season ticket sales which is no surprise since everyone in st louis knows they are gone after this season. that place will be a ghosttown to play in this year.

Hard to believe it will be worse than last year which was bad enough.Here is how bad it was last year. on a monday night game against their long  time arch  rival "when they were in LA of course." the 49ers,just five minutes before the game started in the pregame show,steve young said-I look around here and all I see is empty seats everywhere.

also take a look at this article.the employees in st louis whos checks normally run through may,have been set to be cut off this year after february.anybody who still thinks they are staying in st louis after this season better stop drinking that koolaide.lol.

St. Louis Rams contracts hint at relocation - St. Louis Business Journal


----------



## LA RAM FAN

here is a good video on it from a RAIDERS fan who also says the Rams are as good as gone from st louis after this year and headed back to LA.He starts talking about it after the 25 minute mark.Its very interesting because he talks about the raiders and chargers stadium situation as well.If you got 40 minutes to spare,its a good listen.very informative.


----------



## Papageorgio

TheGreatGatsby said:


> I just wanted to see the picture of the idiot mayor who declared today Houston Rockets Day in Houston just because they made it to a conference finals (and lost in 5 games).



That's what happens when people settle for mediocrity.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Papageorgio said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> This will be a fun read when I get around to it:
> 
> Bill Russell s Celtics Were Great. Tim Duncan s Spurs Have Been Better. FiveThirtyEight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if all the Spurs teams than all those Celtic teams. The teams were a lot deeper in the 60's and they played each other a lot.
> 
> My thoughts anyways.
Click to expand...


I finally got around to reading it. It was definitely an interesting read. Some of the logic was a bit stretched to fit narratives; but thought provoking nonetheless. I did like the reminder on Bill Russell being 10-0 in Game 7's. That's an amazing stat.

Greatest so-called dynasties to me would be:

1. The 80's Boston Celtics. The Big Three was the real big three. Everything since are imposters by comparison. And I know other teams have had more elongated success. But when you're competing against so many other great teams from that period and suffering those injuries and even death (Len Bias), well some glory is bound to be robbed. No team will ever be better than the 86 Celtics because of how dominant that front line was and how well they passed. If they had one flaw it would be the lack of a great perimeter defender; something not needed so much in that era though.

2. The Spurs of the late 90's to today. Tim Duncan as the center piece with a lot of quality players from HOF'er like The Admiral, Parker and Manu to great perimeter defenders like Bowen and Kawhi and all as the Spurs win 50 plus every year for however many years it's been; practically two decades. Ironically, they underplayed in some of The Finals they won. But they were robbed in other years and were possibly denied what would be Russell like championship numbers.

3. The Showtime Lakers. They were the benificiaries of a much weaker conference in the 80's. And they don't win that 87 Finals if the C's are healthy and if the refs don't make a BS call in Game 4. But I give them credit for actually improving in 87 and 88 by adding Thompson and drafting Green. Those moves were tough in the wake of Len Bias dying and McHale cracking his ankle.

4. The sixties Celts. Winning 11 times in 13 years is obviously awesome. It's enough to make me question whether I'm under-rating them.

5. The early 80's Sixers. There window of greatness wasn't so big in part due to Dr. J being a bit past prime. But one through twelve, one of the deepest teams if not the deepest team you'll ever see.

6. The 90's Bulls. They were pretty much the underdog in most or all of their finals and in some conference finals and they always came out smelling like a rose. That to me says more about the state of the NBA. Nonetheless, having quality for that long and two awesome players like MJ and Pippen can't be written off completely.


----------



## Alex.




----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


>


speaking of traiter Al,I sure hope the Warriors win it all.They deserve a championship more than any team out there since the city of oakland  just might be losing ALL of their sports franchises soon.

The Warriors seem as good as gone after a couple years,destined to move back to San Fran,the A's might move to san jose around the same time,and the Chokeland Faiders if they move,wont even be in the state anymore.LA is not an option for them so if they left,it would be to San Antonio.

I hope the warriors win and when they move to San Fran,they suck for the next 40 years same as they have since they been in Oakland.I dont feel good about them beating cleveland though.

They are all healthy where cleveland has some injurys yet the warriors have lost one game to them in oakland and nearly blew the first game as well having to win in ovetime.

they should easily be blowing them away under the circumstances.I dont think their mind is in the game.i think they are too much distracted about the move to San Fran.

I cant stand the game of basketball but i so badly want the warriors to win it all for their city.the last championship they had was in 89 when the A's swept the Giants.Thats a long time.over 25 years.I had to wait over 25 years for the royals to make it back to the playoffs so i know what it feels like to go for such a long time without a championship.It sucks.But the way the warriors been playing,I just dont see them coming back to win.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

33 Incredible Larry Bird Trash Talk Stories That Prove Why He s The Best Trash Talker of All Time - Viral Hoops


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Adam Carolla Says Bill Simmons Will Talk a Bunch of Poop When His ESPN Contract Ends The Big Lead


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

You Won t Believe These HORRIFIC Athletic Wardrobe Fails AfternoonSpecial


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Papageorgio

TheGreatGatsby said:


> View attachment 43978



This should help cut down Duncan minutes.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Papageorgio said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 43978
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This should help cut down Duncan minutes.
Click to expand...


Yea, although the minutes didn't seem to have a negative effect on Duncan last year as he was basically the MVP of the Clips series. I think relegating Timmy to 22-27 mins a game will definitely pay dividends though.

Ginobili having to play the big minutes in December and January had him worn down. Parker was out of shape too. That's why keeping Green and Mills are big. Hopefully, the Spurs find more back court help. They just had to get rid of Corey Joseph.

Spurs need a center to bang about 5-18 mins a game cos Splitter and Baynes are gone. But no doubt the Spurs are stacked at the 4 with Duncan, Aldridge, Diaw and West.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

somebody here must feel pretty stupid now in their rants that the Rams arent coming back to LA. ,that kroneke made that land purchase merely only for "i love this word." LEVERAGE.

here,let me give you a kleenix to wipe the egg off your face.

LEVERAGE? oh really? is that why Kronke is not even trying to get something done in st louis,not returning phone calls from the governor there,is that why the Rams reached a verbal agreement with USC to use their facility for the next couple years while construction starts in Inglewood in december,is that why the NFL is discussing with USC and UCLA about using one of their facilities for the next couple years till the stadium is ready because Kroneke wants to stay in st louis because its all for LEVERAGE?


NFL pursues plans for temporary venues in L.A. market for 2016 season - LA Times


I'm seriously  beginning to wonder if you  really even live in california like you claim the fact you make untrue statements that people dont bat an eye out there on the Rams coming back and the fact you are  sounding like the people in st louis who are in denial they are leaving.the fact that you have this delusion they are staying like they do in st louis.


Even this poster at keep the rams in st louis named randy dimwiddle who LA fans rightfully so refer to as randy dimwit recently posted this at that site  after seeing that article.even some of the st louis people now see the light and are awake they are as good as gone after this season. this is what he posted at that site-Mr. Dimwit is starting to finally see the light. I guess he couldn't get anyone to distribute his SL Rams posters.

Randy Dimwiddle-Looks like we are wasting a lot of time on the Rams.If they want to leave,we need to show them the door.


oh and I guess the words of Coach John Robinson mean nothing to you either?


the ONLY question that still remains,is will the chargers join the Rams.


John Robinson entire family been in the know since last year. Rams reached out to the family to do repair PR when they come back. Also its known coaches have looked for homes out in the LA basin. To even make this better Rams have let go of PR and marketing ppl in STL while they are in hiring process of those same slots in LA. Bet your bottom dollar this is happening in 2016.


----------



## Papageorgio

^^^^troll bitch alert^^^^

No one cares.


----------



## Papageorgio

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 43978
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This should help cut down Duncan minutes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea, although the minutes didn't seem to have a negative effect on Duncan last year as he was basically the MVP of the Clips series. I think relegating Timmy to 22-27 mins a game will definitely pay dividends though.
> 
> Ginobili having to play the big minutes in December and January had him worn down. Parker was out of shape too. That's why keeping Green and Mills are big. Hopefully, the Spurs find more back court help. They just had to get rid of Corey Joseph.
> 
> Spurs need a center to bang about 5-18 mins a game cos Splitter and Baynes are gone. But no doubt the Spurs are stacked at the 4 with Duncan, Aldridge, Diaw and West.
Click to expand...


I don't see anyone beating them next year in the playoffs, providing they all stay healthy.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Papageorgio said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 43978
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This should help cut down Duncan minutes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea, although the minutes didn't seem to have a negative effect on Duncan last year as he was basically the MVP of the Clips series. I think relegating Timmy to 22-27 mins a game will definitely pay dividends though.
> 
> Ginobili having to play the big minutes in December and January had him worn down. Parker was out of shape too. That's why keeping Green and Mills are big. Hopefully, the Spurs find more back court help. They just had to get rid of Corey Joseph.
> 
> Spurs need a center to bang about 5-18 mins a game cos Splitter and Baynes are gone. But no doubt the Spurs are stacked at the 4 with Duncan, Aldridge, Diaw and West.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't see anyone beating them next year in the playoffs, providing they all stay healthy.
Click to expand...


They have their weaknesses; but they definitely are the favorites on paper at this point.

Either way, I don't see GS repeating.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

9/11 inside job said:


> somebody here must feel pretty stupid now in their rants that the Rams arent coming back to LA. ,that kroneke made that land purchase merely only for "i love this word." LEVERAGE.
> 
> here,let me give you a kleenix to wipe the egg off your face.
> 
> LEVERAGE? oh really? is that why Kronke is not even trying to get something done in st louis,not returning phone calls from the governor there,is that why the Rams reached a verbal agreement with USC to use their facility for the next couple years while construction starts in Inglewood in december,is that why the NFL is discussing with USC and UCLA about using one of their facilities for the next couple years till the stadium is ready because Kroneke wants to stay in st louis because its all for LEVERAGE?
> 
> 
> NFL pursues plans for temporary venues in L.A. market for 2016 season - LA Times
> 
> 
> I'm seriously  beginning to wonder if you  really even live in california like you claim the fact you make untrue statements that people dont bat an eye out there on the Rams coming back and the fact you are  sounding like the people in st louis who are in denial they are leaving.the fact that you have this delusion they are staying like they do in st louis.
> 
> 
> Even this poster at keep the rams in st louis named randy dimwiddle who LA fans rightfully so refer to as randy dimwit recently posted this at that site  after seeing that article.even some of the st louis people now see the light and are awake they are as good as gone after this season. this is what he posted at that site-Mr. Dimwit is starting to finally see the light. I guess he couldn't get anyone to distribute his SL Rams posters.
> 
> Randy Dimwiddle-Looks like we are wasting a lot of time on the Rams.If they want to leave,we need to show them the door.
> 
> 
> oh and I guess the words of Coach John Robinson mean nothing to you either?
> 
> 
> the ONLY question that still remains,is will the chargers join the Rams.
> 
> 
> John Robinson entire family been in the know since last year. Rams reached out to the family to do repair PR when they come back. Also its known coaches have looked for homes out in the LA basin. To even make this better Rams have let go of PR and marketing ppl in STL while they are in hiring process of those same slots in LA. Bet your bottom dollar this is happening in 2016.



I want to make this perfectly clear that I don't care one bit about your obsession with the Rams moving to LA or not. But if the Rams move to LA and  fire Fischer and hire John Robinson as their coach, I'm in.


----------



## Papageorgio

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 43978
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This should help cut down Duncan minutes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea, although the minutes didn't seem to have a negative effect on Duncan last year as he was basically the MVP of the Clips series. I think relegating Timmy to 22-27 mins a game will definitely pay dividends though.
> 
> Ginobili having to play the big minutes in December and January had him worn down. Parker was out of shape too. That's why keeping Green and Mills are big. Hopefully, the Spurs find more back court help. They just had to get rid of Corey Joseph.
> 
> Spurs need a center to bang about 5-18 mins a game cos Splitter and Baynes are gone. But no doubt the Spurs are stacked at the 4 with Duncan, Aldridge, Diaw and West.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't see anyone beating them next year in the playoffs, providing they all stay healthy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have their weaknesses; but they definitely are the favorites on paper at this point.
> 
> Either way, I don't see GS repeating.
Click to expand...


I can't see the Warriors repeating either. They are could regular season but we saw how Memphis, who will be better this next year and the Cavs that had only Lebron kept them on the ropes. 

Cavs in the East, Spurs in the West, but the West will have the Warriors, the Rockets, the Grizzlies and the Thunder that will compete with the Spurs.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Papageorgio said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 43978
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This should help cut down Duncan minutes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea, although the minutes didn't seem to have a negative effect on Duncan last year as he was basically the MVP of the Clips series. I think relegating Timmy to 22-27 mins a game will definitely pay dividends though.
> 
> Ginobili having to play the big minutes in December and January had him worn down. Parker was out of shape too. That's why keeping Green and Mills are big. Hopefully, the Spurs find more back court help. They just had to get rid of Corey Joseph.
> 
> Spurs need a center to bang about 5-18 mins a game cos Splitter and Baynes are gone. But no doubt the Spurs are stacked at the 4 with Duncan, Aldridge, Diaw and West.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't see anyone beating them next year in the playoffs, providing they all stay healthy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have their weaknesses; but they definitely are the favorites on paper at this point.
> 
> Either way, I don't see GS repeating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't see the Warriors repeating either. They are could regular season but we saw how Memphis, who will be better this next year and the Cavs that had only Lebron kept them on the ropes.
> 
> Cavs in the East, Spurs in the West, but the West will have the Warriors, the Rockets, the Grizzlies and the Thunder that will compete with the Spurs.
Click to expand...


Warriors would have likely lost to the Spurs in a playoff series. They probably would have had the edge on the Clippers; but it was still a gift that they didn't have to play them either. And they really didn't play a great series in any of their series. The one man show almost took them to seven games in the championship series.

People made a big deal out of their regular season prowess; but there's a lot of bad teams for a young run and gun team to beat up on. It's different when you get to the playoffs and things get more physical. Everything fell perfectly for the Warriors this season. Odds of lightning striking twice are not that high. 

West will be tough. That's what'll make the one seed huge. Whatever team gets it will feel like they have a big advantage.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

TheGreatGatsby said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> somebody here must feel pretty stupid now in their rants that the Rams arent coming back to LA. ,that kroneke made that land purchase merely only for "i love this word." LEVERAGE.
> 
> here,let me give you a kleenix to wipe the egg off your face.
> 
> LEVERAGE? oh really? is that why Kronke is not even trying to get something done in st louis,not returning phone calls from the governor there,is that why the Rams reached a verbal agreement with USC to use their facility for the next couple years while construction starts in Inglewood in december,is that why the NFL is discussing with USC and UCLA about using one of their facilities for the next couple years till the stadium is ready because Kroneke wants to stay in st louis because its all for LEVERAGE?
> 
> 
> NFL pursues plans for temporary venues in L.A. market for 2016 season - LA Times
> 
> 
> I'm seriously  beginning to wonder if you  really even live in california like you claim the fact you make untrue statements that people dont bat an eye out there on the Rams coming back and the fact you are  sounding like the people in st louis who are in denial they are leaving.the fact that you have this delusion they are staying like they do in st louis.
> 
> 
> Even this poster at keep the rams in st louis named randy dimwiddle who LA fans rightfully so refer to as randy dimwit recently posted this at that site  after seeing that article.even some of the st louis people now see the light and are awake they are as good as gone after this season. this is what he posted at that site-Mr. Dimwit is starting to finally see the light. I guess he couldn't get anyone to distribute his SL Rams posters.
> 
> Randy Dimwiddle-Looks like we are wasting a lot of time on the Rams.If they want to leave,we need to show them the door.
> 
> 
> oh and I guess the words of Coach John Robinson mean nothing to you either?
> 
> 
> the ONLY question that still remains,is will the chargers join the Rams.
> 
> 
> John Robinson entire family been in the know since last year. Rams reached out to the family to do repair PR when they come back. Also its known coaches have looked for homes out in the LA basin. To even make this better Rams have let go of PR and marketing ppl in STL while they are in hiring process of those same slots in LA. Bet your bottom dollar this is happening in 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to make this perfectly clear that I don't care one bit about your obsession with the Rams moving to LA or not. But if the Rams move to LA and  fire Fischer and hire John Robinson as their coach, I'm in.
Click to expand...


Yeah I know you dont care.Just enjoy debunking that garbage you rambled on about that nobody in LA bats an eye about them coming back and that old tiresome LEVERAGE fantasy  you were sprouting about that only a few deluded souls in st louis still think it is.

only the delusional  STILL thought it was for LEVERAGE-"love that word,makes me roll out of my seat laughing."after kroneke said he was building a stadium in LA for a pro football team in february.

even in st louis they are finally accepting reality they are gone and not renewing season tickets with a dropff of 20% the fact they know they are as good as gone.

they dont even care in st louis if they leave either.

meanwhile in san diego,they had more season ticket purchases, an increase and in oakland,no increase but no dropoff either remaining the same.if they bring the chargers to join them in a couple years like robinson is talking about "and no reason not to believe him"  then thats further proof the NFL is corrupt as an institution.the chargers will flop there just as the raiders did yet they are too stupid to understand that and worse,dont seem to care.

it should be just the Rams but the NFL dont care about doing the right and wise thing though.fuck the NFL.I'll stick to the classic LA Rams games if they do this.getting sick of these greedy selfish owners leaving anytime they want giving their fans the middle finger except in the case of the Rams of course because a wrong is being righted and st louis laughed at the fans in LA when they lost the Rams.oh my the karma.hee hee.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Not to keep harping on this but since  i back up what i say with cold hard facts like the one i mentioned of The Rams not even talking to the city of st louis about getting a new stadium.here it what I am talking about.see i dont ignore cold hard facts unlike you.

Unlike the Rams, the Chargers are talking to their current home city. 
Los Angeles St. Louis San Diego NFL Situations All In Flux As 2015 Season Nears - Turf Show Times

See the Raiders and Chargers unlike the Rams,are at LEAST talking to their cities about getting a new stadium done. But the Rams are not even talking to st louis on trying to get something done because its all for I love that word-LEVERAGE.


----------



## Papageorgio

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> This should help cut down Duncan minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, although the minutes didn't seem to have a negative effect on Duncan last year as he was basically the MVP of the Clips series. I think relegating Timmy to 22-27 mins a game will definitely pay dividends though.
> 
> Ginobili having to play the big minutes in December and January had him worn down. Parker was out of shape too. That's why keeping Green and Mills are big. Hopefully, the Spurs find more back court help. They just had to get rid of Corey Joseph.
> 
> Spurs need a center to bang about 5-18 mins a game cos Splitter and Baynes are gone. But no doubt the Spurs are stacked at the 4 with Duncan, Aldridge, Diaw and West.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't see anyone beating them next year in the playoffs, providing they all stay healthy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have their weaknesses; but they definitely are the favorites on paper at this point.
> 
> Either way, I don't see GS repeating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't see the Warriors repeating either. They are could regular season but we saw how Memphis, who will be better this next year and the Cavs that had only Lebron kept them on the ropes.
> 
> Cavs in the East, Spurs in the West, but the West will have the Warriors, the Rockets, the Grizzlies and the Thunder that will compete with the Spurs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Warriors would have likely lost to the Spurs in a playoff series. They probably would have had the edge on the Clippers; but it was still a gift that they didn't have to play them either. And they really didn't play a great series in any of their series. The one man show almost took them to seven games in the championship series.
> 
> People made a big deal out of their regular season prowess; but there's a lot of bad teams for a young run and gun team to beat up on. It's different when you get to the playoffs and things get more physical. Everything fell perfectly for the Warriors this season. Odds of lightning striking twice are not that high.
> 
> West will be tough. That's what'll make the one seed huge. Whatever team gets it will feel like they have a big advantage.
Click to expand...


So now is Jordan leaving the Clips? The is a mess and the implications of the Clips actions could have long lasting effects. Most league officials say the Clips are breaking an unwritten rule. Strange story.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Papageorgio said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, although the minutes didn't seem to have a negative effect on Duncan last year as he was basically the MVP of the Clips series. I think relegating Timmy to 22-27 mins a game will definitely pay dividends though.
> 
> Ginobili having to play the big minutes in December and January had him worn down. Parker was out of shape too. That's why keeping Green and Mills are big. Hopefully, the Spurs find more back court help. They just had to get rid of Corey Joseph.
> 
> Spurs need a center to bang about 5-18 mins a game cos Splitter and Baynes are gone. But no doubt the Spurs are stacked at the 4 with Duncan, Aldridge, Diaw and West.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see anyone beating them next year in the playoffs, providing they all stay healthy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have their weaknesses; but they definitely are the favorites on paper at this point.
> 
> Either way, I don't see GS repeating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't see the Warriors repeating either. They are could regular season but we saw how Memphis, who will be better this next year and the Cavs that had only Lebron kept them on the ropes.
> 
> Cavs in the East, Spurs in the West, but the West will have the Warriors, the Rockets, the Grizzlies and the Thunder that will compete with the Spurs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Warriors would have likely lost to the Spurs in a playoff series. They probably would have had the edge on the Clippers; but it was still a gift that they didn't have to play them either. And they really didn't play a great series in any of their series. The one man show almost took them to seven games in the championship series.
> 
> People made a big deal out of their regular season prowess; but there's a lot of bad teams for a young run and gun team to beat up on. It's different when you get to the playoffs and things get more physical. Everything fell perfectly for the Warriors this season. Odds of lightning striking twice are not that high.
> 
> West will be tough. That's what'll make the one seed huge. Whatever team gets it will feel like they have a big advantage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now is Jordan leaving the Clips? The is a mess and the implications of the Clips actions could have long lasting effects. Most league officials say the Clips are breaking an unwritten rule. Strange story.
Click to expand...


Definitely a bush league move by the Clips....They're taking an advantage of loophole in the rules.

But it's the difference between championship contention and a first or second round exit....


----------



## fbj

What is this sports bar shit all about?    Ongoing sports chat?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

fbj said:


> What is this sports bar shit all about?    Ongoing sports chat?



Yup. Just talk about whatever sports so that you don't have to start a thread for whatever little sports topic is on your mind.


----------



## fbj

Well I heard deandre did the Mavs dirty.     Fucked up


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

fbj said:


> Well I heard deandre did the Mavs dirty.     Fucked up



Yea, he's reported to be reneging on his word and going back to the Clippers.


----------



## fbj

TheGreatGatsby said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I heard deandre did the Mavs dirty.     Fucked up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, he's reported to be reneging on his word and going back to the Clippers.
Click to expand...


Wrong as two left shoes


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

5 Minor League Baseball Parks to Check Out This Summer The Coca-Cola Company


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## fbj

Jeremy Lin should be out of the league in two years


----------



## Papageorgio

Lin will be around awhile, he is a good role player. He can't carry a team but he helps fill a need off the bench.


----------



## fbj

Papageorgio said:


> Lin will be around awhile, he is a good role player. He can't carry a team but he helps fill a need off the bench.




Once you become a bench player your days in the NBA are numbered


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

fbj said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lin will be around awhile, he is a good role player. He can't carry a team but he helps fill a need off the bench.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once you become a bench player your days in the NBA are numbered
Click to expand...


Lin's a marketable role player. He'll be in the league for as long as he doesn't completely suck.


----------



## fbj

TheGreatGatsby said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lin will be around awhile, he is a good role player. He can't carry a team but he helps fill a need off the bench.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once you become a bench player your days in the NBA are numbered
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lin's a marketable role player. He'll be in the league for as long as he doesn't completely suck.
Click to expand...



He sucks now


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Celtics have stake in Jordan outcome NBA.com Hang Time Blog with Sekou Smith

Jordan isn t first player to waffle over verbal agreement NBA.com


----------



## Papageorgio

Jordan going back on his word really screws teams up. First Dallas thought they had a center and had set the money aside for him. 

Other teams also made decisions based on what They thought were done deals. 

It's a bad deal all the way around.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Papageorgio said:


> Jordan going back on his word really screws teams up. First Dallas thought they had a center and had set the money aside for him.
> 
> Other teams also made decisions based on what They thought were done deals.
> 
> It's a bad deal all the way around.



Yea, he made a stupid decision based on his ego (building a team around him, lol); and then he realized that he gave away any real championship possibilities away; and then he was too chicken to even call Cuban back.


----------



## fbj

Jordan is not a franchise anyway.   He can only score on the fast break and a awful free throw shooter


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Still waiting to see if the Spurs bring Matt Bonner back....


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## fbj

TheGreatGatsby said:


>




He sounds like his name can be MONGO


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

fbj said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He sounds like his name can be MONGO
Click to expand...


No, he had a speech impediment as a child. Bill Walton is one of the most insightful people you'll ever come across. Dude wrote a book on bicycles that's supposed to be top notch. He's also been to something like 2,000 Grateful Dead concerts.


----------



## Papageorgio

Walton over came his speech impediment in his 30's. He is very good at what he sets his mind to.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Manu Ginobili re-signs with the Spurs.


----------



## fbj

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Manu Ginobili re-signs with the Spurs.




His retarded ass was one of the main reasons they lost to the clippers


----------



## Papageorgio

TheGreatGatsby said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He sounds like his name can be MONGO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, he had a speech impediment as a child. Bill Walton is one of the most insightful people you'll ever come across. Dude wrote a book on bicycles that's supposed to be top notch. He's also been to something like 2,000 Grateful Dead concerts.
Click to expand...


Had Walton kept his health, he would rank up there with the best of all time. Jamal Wilkes in his UCLA days with Walton said he could rebound and fire out to a fast break quicker than anyone he ever played with or against.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

fbj said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Manu Ginobili re-signs with the Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His retarded ass was one of the main reasons they lost to the clippers
Click to expand...


He had a bad series. But that is because he was too fatigued from carrying the injured team to a 3 seed in the regular season. Also, Kawhi had a subpar four final four games. He's the one that really needed to step up. I think the moment got too big for him; but he'll be better off for it going forward.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Papageorgio said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He sounds like his name can be MONGO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, he had a speech impediment as a child. Bill Walton is one of the most insightful people you'll ever come across. Dude wrote a book on bicycles that's supposed to be top notch. He's also been to something like 2,000 Grateful Dead concerts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Had Walton kept his health, he would rank up there with the best of all time. Jamal Wilkes in his UCLA days with Walton said he could rebound and fire out to a fast break quicker than anyone he ever played with or against.
Click to expand...


Agree. I saw an Open Court with Shaq and others questioning whether Walton should've been in the top 50. His take lacked awareness. Walton is probably the best passing center of all time. Before injuries, Walton was possibly the best defensive center of all-time. And offensively, he had flashes of brilliance.

Even when Walton returned from missing two full seasons, he played a pain-riddled season and only managed to play half the games; but he still averaged a career high 3.6 blocks per game and 4.1 blocks per 36 minutes. 

Walton's blocks per 36 mins are comparable to Olajuwon and D Robinson, who both enjoyed much greater health in their careers. He had I think seven or eight surgeries for the same injury that cut short Yao Ming's career and now  threatens Kevin Durant's career.


----------



## fbj

Retarded Roger Goddell said it's no time frame on the decision on Tom Brady's appeal

He is so fucking weird


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

For those that want to watch the construction of the Minnesota Vikings stadium:

Minnesota Vikings New Stadium Webcam


----------



## LA RAM FAN

The St. Louis Rams’ regular season home opener is a little more than a month away, yet thousands of tickets for that Sept. 13 contest against the Seattle Seahawkshave not been sold, according to a review ofTicketmaster’s website.


@stlbizjkirn: "The SportsBusiness Journal, an affiliated publication, reported in May that Rams season ticket sales for this season were down by a double-digit percentage compared with the prior year."


miklasz: "if Rams owner Stan Kroenke gets his way, this will be the team’s final training camp in St. Louis. And for many fans, it’s becoming increasingly difficult to embrace the team they love. When you aren’t sure if the team will run away from you, the natural reaction is to hold back, stay at a safe distance and try to minimize the pain inside."

As season approaches thousands of Rams tickets go unsold - St. Louis Business Journal


Bernie Potential move is buzzkill at Rams camp Sports

count on a lameduck season in dogpatch USA.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

meanwhile in LA.


@LATimesFarmer: "In June, the NFL sent requests for proposals to five area venues — the Coliseum, Rose Bowl, StubHub Center, Angel Stadium and Dodger Stadium... The Rose Bowl and StubHub Center declined to respond to the league. USC, WHICH OPERATES THE COLISEUM,HAS A CONTRACT THAT SAYS THE STADIUM CAN HOST ONLY ONE TEAM,AND IT IS WILLING TO DO SO.."

Coliseum apos s temporary availability is another twist in NFL-to-L.A. story - LA Times

former LA Rams quarterback Pat Haden is the athletic director at USC,gee I wonder  who that  one team will  be that he chooses between the Rams,Raiders,and Chargers?


Not SD or Oakland.. But the Rams have had a  handshake deal with USC on the table.

its happening.done deal.LOS ANGELES RAMS 2016.

this fellow LA RAM fan matter of fact hi the nail right on the head in his comment below.

our beloved Rams could play at a High school field or even a middle school field in L.A and still have more fans show up, compared to a St.Louis home game... Thats a fact, every home game I watch on t.v in St.Louis is like watching an away game.Their is No support from St.Louis for our Beloved Rams.. Ill always be a Rams fan , I raised my kids to be Rams fans, our team deserves better, way better!


----------



## fbj

9/11 inside job said:


> The St. Louis Rams’ regular season home opener is a little more than a month away, yet thousands of tickets for that Sept. 13 contest against the Seattle Seahawkshave not been sold, according to a review ofTicketmaster’s website.
> 
> 
> @stlbizjkirn: "The SportsBusiness Journal, an affiliated publication, reported in May that Rams season ticket sales for this season were down by a double-digit percentage compared with the prior year."
> 
> 
> miklasz: "if Rams owner Stan Kroenke gets his way, this will be the team’s final training camp in St. Louis. And for many fans, it’s becoming increasingly difficult to embrace the team they love. When you aren’t sure if the team will run away from you, the natural reaction is to hold back, stay at a safe distance and try to minimize the pain inside."
> 
> As season approaches thousands of Rams tickets go unsold - St. Louis Business Journal
> 
> 
> Bernie Potential move is buzzkill at Rams camp Sports
> 
> count on a lameduck season in dogpatch USA.




Rams have themselves a good QB


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## LA RAM FAN

oh and ESPN'S Chris Myers who works with the NFL  was on fred roggins radio show in LA once  and when an LA  caller called in who was also skeptical about the Rams coming back  to LA spoke,Roggin took him to school with some excellent facts.

the caller called in saying-Fred,we have been down this road several times before in the past with the NFL just using LA as leverage for new stadiums.why do you actually think it is going to be any different this time than in the past?

Fred then went on to make the good point that Myers word is good enough for him because unlike others in the past who were saying LA could have another team soon,Myers has NEVER said LA was ever going to be getting a team in the past.NOW he is.


PLUS,unlike in years past,there has NEVER been an owner who bought land and said they were going to build a stadium for an NFL team.NEVER.

thats why only the delusional drinking koolaide would STILL  after all these facts,believe that its all for leverage.

the fact  that disinfo agent rightwinger says they are not moving,you can take it to the bank they will be in LA next year.rightwinger is like clinton and nixon,constantly lies all the time.

over a 100 people here at USMB have caught him making up  outright lies many times over the years.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

If I were a betting man my money is still on the Rams as the owner Stan Kroenke has already checked off many of the tougher aspects of getting a stadium built. 


And though he may not have Carmen Policy in his corner he certainly isn’t on bad terms with other owners as far as we know. He has also not made any effort thus far to discuss staying in St Louis with any of the cities officials. Regardless of any speculation on my part, Hopefully we’ve cleared up some of the confusion in the ever complicated Saga of the NFL’s return to Los Angeles.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I’m not hopeful, I’m not optimistic,” Banks said about the possibility of the Rams staying in St. Louis. “I have to be honest. I think if I had a dollar to put on it, I see the Rams in LA in 2016.”

because Rams owner Stan Kroenke will do everything in his power to have his team in LA.
SI Writer Says St. Louis Has an Uphill Battle to Keep Rams CBS St. Louis

No vote on a potential move is expected to be taken during next week's meeting. Any such vote isn't likely until late this year, when the three candidates to relocate will be well into the regular season.
NFL may sell 2016 Los Angeles tickets before a team even moves FOX Sports


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## fbj

TheGreatGatsby said:


>




I would lover her to walk on my back


----------



## LA RAM FAN

TheGreatGatsby said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> somebody here must feel pretty stupid now in their rants that the Rams arent coming back to LA. ,that kroneke made that land purchase merely only for "i love this word." LEVERAGE.
> 
> here,let me give you a kleenix to wipe the egg off your face.
> 
> LEVERAGE? oh really? is that why Kronke is not even trying to get something done in st louis,not returning phone calls from the governor there,is that why the Rams reached a verbal agreement with USC to use their facility for the next couple years while construction starts in Inglewood in december,is that why the NFL is discussing with USC and UCLA about using one of their facilities for the next couple years till the stadium is ready because Kroneke wants to stay in st louis because its all for LEVERAGE?
> 
> 
> NFL pursues plans for temporary venues in L.A. market for 2016 season - LA Times
> 
> 
> I'm seriously  beginning to wonder if you  really even live in california like you claim the fact you make untrue statements that people dont bat an eye out there on the Rams coming back and the fact you are  sounding like the people in st louis who are in denial they are leaving.the fact that you have this delusion they are staying like they do in st louis.
> 
> 
> Even this poster at keep the rams in st louis named randy dimwiddle who LA fans rightfully so refer to as randy dimwit recently posted this at that site  after seeing that article.even some of the st louis people now see the light and are awake they are as good as gone after this season. this is what he posted at that site-Mr. Dimwit is starting to finally see the light. I guess he couldn't get anyone to distribute his SL Rams posters.
> 
> Randy Dimwiddle-Looks like we are wasting a lot of time on the Rams.If they want to leave,we need to show them the door.
> 
> 
> oh and I guess the words of Coach John Robinson mean nothing to you either?
> 
> 
> the ONLY question that still remains,is will the chargers join the Rams.
> 
> 
> John Robinson entire family been in the know since last year. Rams reached out to the family to do repair PR when they come back. Also its known coaches have looked for homes out in the LA basin. To even make this better Rams have let go of PR and marketing ppl in STL while they are in hiring process of those same slots in LA. Bet your bottom dollar this is happening in 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to make this perfectly clear that I don't care one bit about your obsession with the Rams moving to LA or not. But if the Rams move to LA and  fire Fischer and hire John Robinson as their coach, I'm in.
Click to expand...

It just occurred to me now that  I dont need to post anymore facts on this thread that the Rams are coming back to LA anymore because I see you are FINALLY not being closed minded about this anymore  and are actually considering that  you could actually  be wrong going from saying-"Its all for leverage and the Rams arent coming back" to now considering it actually is a REAL  possiblity.

no surprise.many people that came on my thread a year ago and insisted they were never coming back have now back peddled just liek i said they would back then and have changed their tune and are now making up lies just as i said they would back then,that they never said they never said they werent coming back.

the only poster who has NOT backpeddled to no surprise,is USMB's resident troll rightwinger,someone who is incapable of admitting when he has been proven wrong on anything.


----------



## Papageorgio

TheGreatGatsby said:


>



She can Tebow anywhere she would like and I wouldn't object.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

TheGreatGatsby said:


>



matter of fact fred roggin on his sports radio show in LA said there would have to be something CASTROPHIC for there NOT to be a team in LA next year the fact that Inglewood is expected to break ground on construction this december.

when breaking down what the chances are of how many teams being there he said-
three teams in LA next year? impossible.

two teams? better than 50/50.thats not unrealistic.

one team? Im all in.

He then went on to say-I could be wrong.But I havent been so far in what i have reported on this.

and he HASNT.I wish i had known about roggins show along time ago because roggin has never said there would be a team in LA this year.He has only said there was a possiblity,but he is saying there will be one next year though.

I might have been wrong about the Rams but Roggin HASNT been.

matter of fact chris myers of ESPN is onboard with the Rams being in LA next year and if Myers says its happening,its happening. many people in LA have been fooled before in the past thinking LA would get a team soon but Myers has NEVER said before in the past,LA would get a team though.NOW he is.

Roggin is the only media person i trust because he tells the TRUTH.

now on to something else.yowsa to that pic.

best post on this thread.bar none,hands down,no contest.lol


----------



## Papageorgio

9/11 inside job said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matter of fact fred roggin on his sports radio show in LA said there would have to be something CASTROPHIC for there NOT to be a team in LA next year the fact that Inglewood is expected to break down on construction this december.
> 
> when breaking down what the chances are of how many teams being there he said-
> three teams in LA next year? impossible.
> 
> two teams? better than 50/50.thats noot unrealistic.
> 
> one team? Im all in.
> 
> He then went on to say-I could be wrong.But I havent been so far in what i have reported on this.
> 
> and he HASNT.I wish i had known about roggins show along time ago because roggin has never said there would be a team in LA this year.He has only said there was a possiblity,but he is saying there will be one next year though.
> 
> I might have been wrong about the Rams but Roggin HASNT been.
> 
> matter of fact chris myers of ESPN is onboard with the Rams being in LA next year and if Myers says its happening,its happening. many people in LA have been fooled before in the past thinking LA would get a team soon but Myers has NEVER said before in the past,LA would get a team though.NOW he is.
> 
> now on to something else.yowsa to that pic.
> 
> best post on this thread.bar none,hands down,no contest.lol
Click to expand...


 Hand job complains about farting and then shits all over the thread! Dumb fuck.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

TheGreatGatsby said:


>



as i said before,best post on this thread.hands down,no contest.

any pics of some real athletic girls by chance? lol


----------



## Papageorgio

It seems that the Eagles are coming up with the best off season story to date.

Eagles Players Say Chip Kelly s Dictatorial Style Is the Issue Not Racism Bleacher Report

Kelly seems to be a tough no nonsense dictator. His style worked well in college but the pros seem to dislike it. This was Harbaugh's issue in San Francisco. 

You can't push pros hard, that era seems to be over.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

fbj said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> The St. Louis Rams’ regular season home opener is a little more than a month away, yet thousands of tickets for that Sept. 13 contest against the Seattle Seahawkshave not been sold, according to a review ofTicketmaster’s website.
> 
> 
> @stlbizjkirn: "The SportsBusiness Journal, an affiliated publication, reported in May that Rams season ticket sales for this season were down by a double-digit percentage compared with the prior year."
> 
> 
> miklasz: "if Rams owner Stan Kroenke gets his way, this will be the team’s final training camp in St. Louis. And for many fans, it’s becoming increasingly difficult to embrace the team they love. When you aren’t sure if the team will run away from you, the natural reaction is to hold back, stay at a safe distance and try to minimize the pain inside."
> 
> As season approaches thousands of Rams tickets go unsold - St. Louis Business Journal
> 
> 
> Bernie Potential move is buzzkill at Rams camp Sports
> 
> count on a lameduck season in dogpatch USA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rams have themselves a good QB
Click to expand...



Well a better upgrade than Bradford at least and someone who can stay healthy for at LEAST half the season.someone who wont get hurt before the season is over.lol

I loved it when Bradford in his first press conference with the Eagles dissed the st louis fans saying at his first press conference in philadelphia that ESPN covered saying-wow,theres more people in this room than there is in st louis.

classic.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

fbj said:


> Retarded Roger Goddell said it's no time frame on the decision on Tom Brady's appeal
> 
> He is so fucking weird



Goddel is easily by far the worst commissioner in the history of the NFL.He has tainted the sport by having his head up Robert Krafts ass the last several years turning a blind eye to their scandals.

fuck the NFL.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Papageorgio said:


> It seems that the Eagles are coming up with the best off season story to date.
> 
> Eagles Players Say Chip Kelly s Dictatorial Style Is the Issue Not Racism Bleacher Report
> 
> Kelly seems to be a tough no nonsense dictator. His style worked well in college but the pros seem to dislike it. This was Harbaugh's issue in San Francisco.
> 
> You can't push pros hard, that era seems to be over.



Harbaugh was a dick; and he rubbed everyone wrong (not just players). II don't know what the deal in Philly is. So, far it sounds more like the media just finding a couple malcontents and making something of it. CK gets more credit than he deserves though, imo.


----------



## Papageorgio

I remember in Kelly's first season the players complaining about Kelly's practice pace. They complained it was to brutal.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Cris Carter Advised NFL Rookies To Get A 'Fall Guy' To Cover Up Their Crimes


----------



## Jackson

When talking about college football, I love the fact that Ohio State starts out as number one.  Even with suspended players.  There's still room for improvement and hope that is what we see.


----------



## HUGGY

NFL Football talk on the USMB SportsGaybar ???

Heresy!

I thought you guys were all into those half naked basket ball players.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> NFL Football talk on the USMB SportsGaybar ???
> 
> Heresy!
> 
> I thought you guys were all into those half naked basket ball players.



they are more into stuff like this instead of sports it appears.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Keeping my eye on the Angels and Astros games to see if we're gonna have Wild Card Tie Breaker game tomorrow in Houston. That would be freaking awesome.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Arizona up 3-2 after 5. But the Angels losing 2-3 to the Rangers in the bottom of the seventh.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Fielder up with the bases loaded, nobody out, 3-1 count. Angels living on the edge.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Freese bobbling a double play ball. Freaking Angels.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Angels pitcher throwing an 0-2 meat pitch right over the middle to Josh freaking Hamilton.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

A double.....Rangers winning 9-2 just like that.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Angels haven't even scored since the first inning...


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Good MLB Wild Card games coming...

Astros @ Yankees, Tuesday
Cubs @ Pirates, Wednesday

Shame the Cubbies game isn't at Wrigley. We could use Bartman 2.0.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Speaking of Bartman....

Steve Bartman fund, designed to get him to Chicago Cubs' playoff game, falls short

Steve Bartman turns down proposed trip to Cubs wild-card game


----------



## barryqwalsh

LOOKING FOR A REAL SPORT?


‘The most exciting sport you have never heard of!’

60 Minutes Sports put together a feature on hurling which was broadcast right across the United States last week. In a comprehensive clip, it profiled the sport in an introductory manner, from the top level in Croke Park right down to grass-roots.

Top stars of the game were profiled, from Henry Shefflin and Michael Rice to Zane Keenan. It highlighted the difference to top American sports, and emphasised the amateur lifestyle of the players.

All in all, it was a well put together piece. But enough from us, have a look for yourself.

Video: The Full Hurling Feature On 60 Minute Sports

http://www.punditarena.com/gaa/bbarry/video-the-full-hurling-feature-on-60-minute-sports/


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

barryqwalsh said:


> LOOKING FOR A REAL SPORT?
> 
> 
> ‘The most exciting sport you have never heard of!’
> 
> 60 Minutes Sports put together a feature on hurling which was broadcast right across the United States last week. In a comprehensive clip, it profiled the sport in an introductory manner, from the top level in Croke Park right down to grass-roots.
> 
> Top stars of the game were profiled, from Henry Shefflin and Michael Rice to Zane Keenan. It highlighted the difference to top American sports, and emphasised the amateur lifestyle of the players.
> 
> All in all, it was a well put together piece. But enough from us, have a look for yourself.
> 
> Video: The Full Hurling Feature On 60 Minute Sports
> 
> http://www.punditarena.com/gaa/bbarry/video-the-full-hurling-feature-on-60-minute-sports/



Need pictures and a description. Teaser didn't make me want to click that badly, tbh.


----------



## barryqwalsh

TheGreatGatsby said:


> barryqwalsh said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOOKING FOR A REAL SPORT?
> 
> 
> ‘The most exciting sport you have never heard of!’
> 
> 60 Minutes Sports put together a feature on hurling which was broadcast right across the United States last week. In a comprehensive clip, it profiled the sport in an introductory manner, from the top level in Croke Park right down to grass-roots.
> 
> Top stars of the game were profiled, from Henry Shefflin and Michael Rice to Zane Keenan. It highlighted the difference to top American sports, and emphasised the amateur lifestyle of the players.
> 
> All in all, it was a well put together piece. But enough from us, have a look for yourself.
> 
> Video: The Full Hurling Feature On 60 Minute Sports
> 
> http://www.punditarena.com/gaa/bbarry/video-the-full-hurling-feature-on-60-minute-sports/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need pictures and a description. Teaser didn't make me want to click that badly, tbh.
Click to expand...



You are missing out big time!


----------



## barryqwalsh

VIDEO: Hurling championship draw analysis
VIDEO: Hurling championship draw analysis


----------



## Papageorgio

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Speaking of Bartman....
> 
> Steve Bartman fund, designed to get him to Chicago Cubs' playoff game, falls short
> 
> Steve Bartman turns down proposed trip to Cubs wild-card game



I think they should make him a Chicago icon and embrace that moment and turn it into a positive.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Papageorgio said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of Bartman....
> 
> Steve Bartman fund, designed to get him to Chicago Cubs' playoff game, falls short
> 
> Steve Bartman turns down proposed trip to Cubs wild-card game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they should make him a Chicago icon and embrace that moment and turn it into a positive.
Click to expand...


Not sure if that walkman headset wearing dork is worthy of that. But I wouldn't mind a statue of Moises Alou throwing a tantrum


----------



## ChrisL

barryqwalsh said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barryqwalsh said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOOKING FOR A REAL SPORT?
> 
> 
> ‘The most exciting sport you have never heard of!’
> 
> 60 Minutes Sports put together a feature on hurling which was broadcast right across the United States last week. In a comprehensive clip, it profiled the sport in an introductory manner, from the top level in Croke Park right down to grass-roots.
> 
> Top stars of the game were profiled, from Henry Shefflin and Michael Rice to Zane Keenan. It highlighted the difference to top American sports, and emphasised the amateur lifestyle of the players.
> 
> All in all, it was a well put together piece. But enough from us, have a look for yourself.
> 
> Video: The Full Hurling Feature On 60 Minute Sports
> 
> http://www.punditarena.com/gaa/bbarry/video-the-full-hurling-feature-on-60-minute-sports/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need pictures and a description. Teaser didn't make me want to click that badly, tbh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are missing out big time!
Click to expand...


Are the hurling spokesman or something?  You are REALLY pushing this "hurling" thing.  People in America do that all the time after drinking too much already!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of Bartman....
> 
> Steve Bartman fund, designed to get him to Chicago Cubs' playoff game, falls short
> 
> Steve Bartman turns down proposed trip to Cubs wild-card game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they should make him a Chicago icon and embrace that moment and turn it into a positive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not sure if that walkman headset wearing dork is worthy of that. But I wouldn't mind a statue of Moises Alou throwing a tantrum
Click to expand...



Tried to tell you dude that you were not being realistic and living in a fantasy that the Cubs would make it to the world series THIS year.  as i said on my thread,you have to be realistic and think with your mind not your heart.the Cubs have three rookies in their starting lineup.they just learned how to win this year. to think they would make is this year was not realistic and a pipe dream.

Teams that have their first winning season after so many years of losing just dont go to the world series the very next year.its very very rare when it does.

Neither the Royals or the Pirates made it to the world series a couple years ago when they both had their first winning season in over 20 years. For the Royals,last year was their second winning season in a row.

I was thinking with my mind not with my heart so "I" knew better.

while true the Mets did it this year after finising 79-83 last year,thats a little different because thats not too far off from a winning record.

The Cubs on the other hand just started learning how to win the  last couple months of the season last year after being the joke of the league   since the last time they had a winning record which was like 7 years ago or so. the last 7 years or so after just the first couple months of the baseball season they were always out of it until this year.you just dont change the culture of a franchise with a long history of failure overnight like that in one year dude.


----------



## Papageorgio

Murphy name has long cursed Cubs


The story goes that the players refused to allow the unpopular owner to come to dinner with them to celebrate the 1908 World Series title because he'd alienated the fans and players by selling World Series tickets for a profit, making it difficult for loyal fans to purchase them.

Fast forward to 1945, the last time the Cubs advanced to the World Series, when Chicago tavern owner Billy Sianis and his pet goat were denied entry to the Fall Classic at Wrigley Field, giving rise to the "Curse of the Billy Goat." The goat's name? Murphy.

The Murphy name continued to curse the Cubs in 1969, when Chicago blew a big lead in the NL standings to the eventual World Series champion Mets, whose general manager was Johnny Murphy and whose broadcaster was Bob Murphy.

The Cubs also blew a 2-0 lead to the San Diego Padres in the best-of-five 1984 NLCS by losing three straight at Jack Murphy Stadium, the ballpark named for Bob's brother.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

CBS making SoCal residents watch the 2-5 Chargers vs. 1-6 Ravens instead of games with real playoff implications. If only we could get some sh***y teams to move to the LA market, too. Oh, wait.....


----------



## LA RAM FAN

TheGreatGatsby said:


> CBS making SoCal residents watch the 2-5 Chargers vs. 1-6 Ravens instead of games with real playoff implications. If only we could get some sh***y teams to move to the LA market, too. Oh, wait.....



cool to see that you FINALLY stopped drinking that koolaide served in st louis and FINALLY  understand the Rams are indeed coming back to LA next year. 

  cant wait till trolls rightwinger and antiquity have no choice but to admit they were proven wrong next year when they are back since they are the only ones here who have not backpeddled on this at USMB and still insist they are never coming back. knowing those two trolls though,they are too arrogant to admit when they are wrong and they will say they never said that like so many others did as i knew they would,hee hee.

well thank god thousands of other LA residents out there are not bandwagon fans like yourself obviously

  and want the Rams back so badly they dont care HOW bad a team they are and will stick with them win or lose whether its an 0-16 record makes no difference to them.

the proof is in the pudding on that because if you watch the chargers game last year when the Rams played them there in SD,the first score came on a phillip rivers interception ran back for a touchdown by a Rams receiver and the cameras showed HALF the people in the sold out stadium,jumping up and down cheering and they were not Ram fans from st louis either.

to travel outside of LA like that with several thousand fans cheering on a team that has been just plain horrible the last 10 years plus,i tip my hat off to those loyal LA Ram fans.

they themselves have complained to the LA station down there they dont want the Chargers games,they want the Ram games.those people are true loyal fans same as Cub fans in chicago who have always sell out their games year after year despite being in last place in the divison so many times over the years.

the NFL better listen to the LA fans who have told them,they dont want the chargers,to keep your asses in san diego where you belong.

Like I said before,glad to see that you stopped drinking that koolaide they serve in st louis and understand the Rams are indeed coming back to LA.


waits for pooper to turn this around on me for talking about this subject even though i was not the one who brought it up.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

9/11 inside job said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> CBS making SoCal residents watch the 2-5 Chargers vs. 1-6 Ravens instead of games with real playoff implications. If only we could get some sh***y teams to move to the LA market, too. Oh, wait.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cool to see that you FINALLY stopped drinking that koolaide served in st louis and FINALLY  understand the Rams are indeed coming back to LA next year.
> 
> cant wait till trolls rightwinger and antiquity have no choice but to admit they were proven wrong next year when they are back since they are the only ones here who have not backpeddled on this at USMB and still insist they are never coming back. knowing those two trolls though,they are too arrogant to admit when they are wrong and they will say they never said that like so many others did as i knew they would,hee hee.
> 
> well thank god thousands of other LA residents out there are not bandwagon fans like yourself obviously
> 
> and want the Rams back so badly they dont care HOW bad a team they are and will stick with them win or lose whether its an 0-16 record makes no difference to them.
> 
> the proof is in the pudding on that because if you watch the chargers game last year when the Rams played them there in SD,the first score came on a phillip rivers interception ran back for a touchdown by a Rams receiver and the cameras showed HALF the people in the sold out stadium,jumping up and down cheering and they were not Ram fans from st louis either.
> 
> to travel outside of LA like that with several thousand fans cheering on a team that has been just plain horrible the last 10 years plus,i tip my hat off to those loyal LA Ram fans.
> 
> they themselves have complained to the LA station down there they dont want the Chargers games,they want the Ram games.those people are true loyal fans same as Cub fans in chicago who have always sell out their games year after year despite being in last place in the divison so many times over the years.
> 
> the NFL better listen to the LA fans who have told them,they dont want the chargers,to keep your asses in san diego where you belong.
> 
> Like I said before,glad to see that you stopped drinking that koolaide they serve in st louis and understand the Rams are indeed coming back to LA.
> 
> 
> waits for pooper to turn this around on me for talking about this subject even though i was not the one who brought it up.
Click to expand...


50 words or less, bro. Nobody's reading all that.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

TheGreatGatsby said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> CBS making SoCal residents watch the 2-5 Chargers vs. 1-6 Ravens instead of games with real playoff implications. If only we could get some sh***y teams to move to the LA market, too. Oh, wait.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cool to see that you FINALLY stopped drinking that koolaide served in st louis and FINALLY  understand the Rams are indeed coming back to LA next year.
> 
> cant wait till trolls rightwinger and antiquity have no choice but to admit they were proven wrong next year when they are back since they are the only ones here who have not backpeddled on this at USMB and still insist they are never coming back. knowing those two trolls though,they are too arrogant to admit when they are wrong and they will say they never said that like so many others did as i knew they would,hee hee.
> 
> well thank god thousands of other LA residents out there are not bandwagon fans like yourself obviously
> 
> and want the Rams back so badly they dont care HOW bad a team they are and will stick with them win or lose whether its an 0-16 record makes no difference to them.
> 
> the proof is in the pudding on that because if you watch the chargers game last year when the Rams played them there in SD,the first score came on a phillip rivers interception ran back for a touchdown by a Rams receiver and the cameras showed HALF the people in the sold out stadium,jumping up and down cheering and they were not Ram fans from st louis either.
> 
> to travel outside of LA like that with several thousand fans cheering on a team that has been just plain horrible the last 10 years plus,i tip my hat off to those loyal LA Ram fans.
> 
> they themselves have complained to the LA station down there they dont want the Chargers games,they want the Ram games.those people are true loyal fans same as Cub fans in chicago who have always sell out their games year after year despite being in last place in the divison so many times over the years.
> 
> the NFL better listen to the LA fans who have told them,they dont want the chargers,to keep your asses in san diego where you belong.
> 
> Like I said before,glad to see that you stopped drinking that koolaide they serve in st louis and understand the Rams are indeed coming back to LA.
> 
> 
> waits for pooper to turn this around on me for talking about this subject even though i was not the one who brought it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 50 words or less, bro. Nobody's reading all that.
Click to expand...


In short,I sure am happy that there are Ram fans out there in LA who are not bandwagon fans like you are obviously and will support them no matter HOW bad they are win or lose.

I know many out there in LA who are like myself,they could care less how bad they play when they are back next year,they just want them back.They are TRUE fans.

good to see that you FINALLY stopped drinking that koolaide they serve in stank louis and understand they are INDEED coming back next year.lol


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

9/11 inside job said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> CBS making SoCal residents watch the 2-5 Chargers vs. 1-6 Ravens instead of games with real playoff implications. If only we could get some sh***y teams to move to the LA market, too. Oh, wait.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cool to see that you FINALLY stopped drinking that koolaide served in st louis and FINALLY  understand the Rams are indeed coming back to LA next year.
> 
> cant wait till trolls rightwinger and antiquity have no choice but to admit they were proven wrong next year when they are back since they are the only ones here who have not backpeddled on this at USMB and still insist they are never coming back. knowing those two trolls though,they are too arrogant to admit when they are wrong and they will say they never said that like so many others did as i knew they would,hee hee.
> 
> well thank god thousands of other LA residents out there are not bandwagon fans like yourself obviously
> 
> and want the Rams back so badly they dont care HOW bad a team they are and will stick with them win or lose whether its an 0-16 record makes no difference to them.
> 
> the proof is in the pudding on that because if you watch the chargers game last year when the Rams played them there in SD,the first score came on a phillip rivers interception ran back for a touchdown by a Rams receiver and the cameras showed HALF the people in the sold out stadium,jumping up and down cheering and they were not Ram fans from st louis either.
> 
> to travel outside of LA like that with several thousand fans cheering on a team that has been just plain horrible the last 10 years plus,i tip my hat off to those loyal LA Ram fans.
> 
> they themselves have complained to the LA station down there they dont want the Chargers games,they want the Ram games.those people are true loyal fans same as Cub fans in chicago who have always sell out their games year after year despite being in last place in the divison so many times over the years.
> 
> the NFL better listen to the LA fans who have told them,they dont want the chargers,to keep your asses in san diego where you belong.
> 
> Like I said before,glad to see that you stopped drinking that koolaide they serve in st louis and understand the Rams are indeed coming back to LA.
> 
> 
> waits for pooper to turn this around on me for talking about this subject even though i was not the one who brought it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 50 words or less, bro. Nobody's reading all that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In short,I sure am happy that there are Ram fans out there in LA who are not bandwagon fans like you are obviously and will support them no matter HOW bad they are win or lose.
> 
> I know many out there in LA who are like myself,they could care less how bad they play when they are back next year,they just want them back.They are TRUE fans.
> 
> good to see that you FINALLY stopped drinking that koolaide they serve in stank louis and understand they are INDEED coming back next year.lol
Click to expand...




Who says I'm a Rams fan? I don't take any joy in the St. Louis Rams ring. I appreciate the greatest show on turf and loved Marshall Faulk in college especially; but that's different. Rams gave their Anaheim fans the finger. Why would I take any pride in sticking with them? When they did that, all of the sudden, all those losses to the Niners didn't hurt whatsoever. 

If the Rams came back to LA under new management, I'd consider absolving them of the sins of their whore owner; but I have nothing to shirk from.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

TheGreatGatsby said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> CBS making SoCal residents watch the 2-5 Chargers vs. 1-6 Ravens instead of games with real playoff implications. If only we could get some sh***y teams to move to the LA market, too. Oh, wait.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cool to see that you FINALLY stopped drinking that koolaide served in st louis and FINALLY  understand the Rams are indeed coming back to LA next year.
> 
> cant wait till trolls rightwinger and antiquity have no choice but to admit they were proven wrong next year when they are back since they are the only ones here who have not backpeddled on this at USMB and still insist they are never coming back. knowing those two trolls though,they are too arrogant to admit when they are wrong and they will say they never said that like so many others did as i knew they would,hee hee.
> 
> well thank god thousands of other LA residents out there are not bandwagon fans like yourself obviously
> 
> and want the Rams back so badly they dont care HOW bad a team they are and will stick with them win or lose whether its an 0-16 record makes no difference to them.
> 
> the proof is in the pudding on that because if you watch the chargers game last year when the Rams played them there in SD,the first score came on a phillip rivers interception ran back for a touchdown by a Rams receiver and the cameras showed HALF the people in the sold out stadium,jumping up and down cheering and they were not Ram fans from st louis either.
> 
> to travel outside of LA like that with several thousand fans cheering on a team that has been just plain horrible the last 10 years plus,i tip my hat off to those loyal LA Ram fans.
> 
> they themselves have complained to the LA station down there they dont want the Chargers games,they want the Ram games.those people are true loyal fans same as Cub fans in chicago who have always sell out their games year after year despite being in last place in the divison so many times over the years.
> 
> the NFL better listen to the LA fans who have told them,they dont want the chargers,to keep your asses in san diego where you belong.
> 
> Like I said before,glad to see that you stopped drinking that koolaide they serve in st louis and understand the Rams are indeed coming back to LA.
> 
> 
> waits for pooper to turn this around on me for talking about this subject even though i was not the one who brought it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 50 words or less, bro. Nobody's reading all that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In short,I sure am happy that there are Ram fans out there in LA who are not bandwagon fans like you are obviously and will support them no matter HOW bad they are win or lose.
> 
> I know many out there in LA who are like myself,they could care less how bad they play when they are back next year,they just want them back.They are TRUE fans.
> 
> good to see that you FINALLY stopped drinking that koolaide they serve in stank louis and understand they are INDEED coming back next year.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who says I'm a Rams fan? I don't take any joy in the St. Louis Rams ring. I appreciate the greatest show on turf and loved Marshall Faulk in college especially; but that's different. Rams gave their Anaheim fans the finger. Why would I take any pride in sticking with them? When they did that, all of the sudden, all those losses to the Niners didn't hurt whatsoever.
> 
> If the Rams came back to LA under new management, I'd consider absolving them of the sins of their whore owner; but I have nothing to shirk from.
Click to expand...


I was under the impression that you were an LA Rams fan,at least when they were there,that you rooted for them back then before they moved?

one thing we have  in common is I will never root for the Rams until they are back in LA next year obviously since I am only a "LOS ANGELES" Rams fan and have rooted against them the past 20 years ever since they left.that all changes next year for me though. If they dont play in LA,then they are not the Rams. thats the LAMBS who play in stank louis now.

It was the evil bitch owner that moved them and gave the fans a middle finger.thank god she is dead now rotting in hell where she belongs.

she is dead,time to move on and get over it dude.that evil bitch moved them,not the current owner now. Stan Kroneke is about to become my hero next year since he will be righting a wrong.

Now if she were still alive and she was moving them back,then I would understand where you're coming from.I wouldnt cheer them on either.

I never would have embraced the Raiders in Oakland again when they came back  had I been in Oakland and grew up a  Raider fan since Al was still the owner when he moved them back.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

btw,I assume you knew that if Carrol Rosenbloom her husband,was still alive,they never would have left and they would still be in LA? She murdered him so she could move the Rams to st louis,the hometown of that slut showgirl.

I know many Ram fans in LA that dont care that they are so bad.Like I said,they just want them back same as me.

That is why many of them have called and complained to the tv station in LA for showing Charger games.they have no interest in the chargers,they want to see the Rams.many still follow them.

I cant fathom why,but they STILL cheer them on even though they gave them the finger. that is just plain asinine and stupid.Cant believe there are so many idiots out there who would cheer on a team that gave them the middle finger.

btw I can see why  for a long time why  you did not think the Rams would come back.You mentioned that LA is more valuable to the NFL without a team than with one to give other teams leverage for a new stadium.

Well when the Rams are back in LA next year,they'll just use some other city like st louis,san antonio,"the vikings threatened to move there for years." or EVEN LONDON as leverage for a new stadium.


----------



## Papageorgio

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Who says I'm a Rams fan? I don't take any joy in the St. Louis Rams ring. I appreciate the greatest show on turf and loved Marshall Faulk in college especially; but that's different. Rams gave their Anaheim fans the finger. Why would I take any pride in sticking with them? When they did that, all of the sudden, all those losses to the Niners didn't hurt whatsoever.
> 
> If the Rams came back to LA under new management, I'd consider absolving them of the sins of their whore owner; but I have nothing to shirk from.



I think the Rams will be one or the only team to go back to LA. The backing of a Disney exec gives the Chargers/Raiders deal some legitimacy. I just don't see all three getting there. At the end of the day, I don't care if any team plays in LA.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Papageorgio said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who says I'm a Rams fan? I don't take any joy in the St. Louis Rams ring. I appreciate the greatest show on turf and loved Marshall Faulk in college especially; but that's different. Rams gave their Anaheim fans the finger. Why would I take any pride in sticking with them? When they did that, all of the sudden, all those losses to the Niners didn't hurt whatsoever.
> 
> If the Rams came back to LA under new management, I'd consider absolving them of the sins of their whore owner; but I have nothing to shirk from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Rams will be one or the only team to go back to LA. The backing of a Disney exec gives the Chargers/Raiders deal some legitimacy. I just don't see all three getting there. At the end of the day, I don't care if any team plays in LA.
Click to expand...


Yea. I don't really follow it; but it looks like the Rams have one foot out the door. From a distance, it seems like if the Chargers don't get a new stadium, then they could bolt.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who says I'm a Rams fan? I don't take any joy in the St. Louis Rams ring. I appreciate the greatest show on turf and loved Marshall Faulk in college especially; but that's different. Rams gave their Anaheim fans the finger. Why would I take any pride in sticking with them? When they did that, all of the sudden, all those losses to the Niners didn't hurt whatsoever.
> 
> If the Rams came back to LA under new management, I'd consider absolving them of the sins of their whore owner; but I have nothing to shirk from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Rams will be one or the only team to go back to LA. The backing of a Disney exec gives the Chargers/Raiders deal some legitimacy. I just don't see all three getting there. At the end of the day, I don't care if any team plays in LA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea. I don't really follow it; but it looks like the Rams have one foot out the door. From a distance, it seems like if the Chargers don't get a new stadium, then they could bolt.
Click to expand...


as i said,it sure is funny seeing that you are finally awake on all this and are no longer drinking that koolaide served  in st louis anymore.

Now if just a couple of arrogant USMB posters here would stop ignoring the facts.

Its a no brainer it will be the Rams.You can drive by the inglewood site and see they got building girders and bulldozers there ready to start the construction that begins in december..

Carson has been a hoax and pipe dream from day one.Inglewood is light years ahead of carson so any thinking person can see carson is a hoax,a fantasy.

I know the Bolts have stadium issues and they would be the one team that would join the Rams in inglewood as the second team but I just cant believe Spanos would be stupid enough to move there.

LA has no Charger fans whatsoever.If the chargers moved to LA,that stadium would be a deserted ghost town on sundays.they would play second fiddle not only to the Rams,but to the Dodgers,Kings,Lakers and Clippers.Nobody in LA cares about the Chargers.

Here is WHY the Raiders will never be allowed back to LA again.

PRO FOOTBALL; Raiders' Divorce Made in Heaven

It was only gangs and thugs that embraced the Raiders in LA.Because of the LA gang,the Oakland fans still get a bad rap today because of their past behaviour.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

9/11 inside job said:


> LA has no Charger fans whatsoever.If the chargers moved to LA,that stadium would be a deserted ghost town on sundays.they would play second fiddle not only to the Rams,but to the Dodgers,Kings,Lakers and Clippers.Nobody in LA cares about the Chargers.




San Diego to LA is any easy drive. Chargers would retain probably half or more of their season ticket holders; and then, they'd pick up all those new LA fans. Whereas, the Rams are a team that stabbed the OC/LA faithful in the back.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

TheGreatGatsby said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> LA has no Charger fans whatsoever.If the chargers moved to LA,that stadium would be a deserted ghost town on sundays.they would play second fiddle not only to the Rams,but to the Dodgers,Kings,Lakers and Clippers.Nobody in LA cares about the Chargers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Diego to LA is any easy drive. Chargers would retain probably half or more of their season ticket holders; and then, they'd pick up all those new LA fans. Whereas, the Rams are a team that stabbed the OC/LA faithful in the back.
Click to expand...


Not on a sunday afternoon its not with all the traffic and everything out there.On a weekend its a parking lot out there I hear and nobody wants to sweat like a dog in all that heat.

Believe me the Chargers wont pick up a fanbase in LA.They were dead last in a poll taken by the LA TIMES when they asked NFL fans who they would want the most between the Rams,Raiders,and Chargers.In the poll these were the results.

1.Rams 60% votes
2.Raiders 35% votes
3.Chargers 5% votes.

The Raiders have a limited fanbase out there.Far more than the Chargers though.. It would not matter who it was the Chargers teamed up with whether it was the Raiders or Chargers,they would play second fiddle to both and draw small crowds.

Polls taken in san diego showed as well that 70% that were pulled said they would not make the drive to LA to support them if they left San Diego.they said if they are not san diego,they wont cheer for them and I commend them for that,they are smart.  If they dont play in SD,they are not the Chargers.

LA football fans that were pulled also showed the majority saying they would not attend Charger games.

Here is what I think is going to happen.this is just a theory obviously but since it was a rumor coming out of san diego and its the only thing that has made sense in their relocation talks since then,I think there has got to be something to it.

that idiot Dean Spanos has alienated the fanbase there talking about leaving. The NFL is not going to want to lose the san diego market.It is too valuable to them. 

 word is that the Rams would move, then a few years later the chargers would join them in inglewood. however,they'll let Spanos go and move but he would leave the name,logo,and colors in SD and bring in an expansion team with a different name. Now THAT would work. that would be the only thing that would make any sense

I think thats how it will play out as well because that was why Art Modell left the Browns name in cleveland when he moved to Baltimore.He knew nobody in Baltimore wanted to see the Cleveland Browns playing in Baltimore. 

So thats what I see happening in a couple years when the Chargers join the Rams,well see. The Rams are a lock,the NFL wants an owner with deep pockets in LA and Kroneke is the second richest owner behind Paul Allen of the Seahawks. Spanos and Davis,they are poor brokes compared to Kroneke so they NEED kronekes inglewood project.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Also as far as your theory on the Rams? no dice.thats not true. See you're making the mistake assuming that because YOU wont support them because you feel betrayed by them that they left,that most everyone else feels the same way. that couldnt be any further than the truth though.

Not only do the polls in LA show the majority want the Rams back but the proof is in the pudding in the game played between the Chargers and Rams last year in San Diego that the Rams will be embraced and have excellent crowds.

I watched that game because I knew many Ram fans from LA were going to be at that game and they showed in numbers they badly want the Rams back just as much as I do.

the first score of the game came on a Phillip Rivers interception run back for a touchdown and the cameras zoomed in on the people in the crowd and it showed THOUSANDS in the place,half of them being LA RAM fans,jumping up and down cheering.

Pretty impressive crowd support for a team that has been gone 20 years,has been a crappy one for 13 years or so  and wasnt even playing in your city i think you would have to agree?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

9/11 inside job said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> LA has no Charger fans whatsoever.If the chargers moved to LA,that stadium would be a deserted ghost town on sundays.they would play second fiddle not only to the Rams,but to the Dodgers,Kings,Lakers and Clippers.Nobody in LA cares about the Chargers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Diego to LA is any easy drive. Chargers would retain probably half or more of their season ticket holders; and then, they'd pick up all those new LA fans. Whereas, the Rams are a team that stabbed the OC/LA faithful in the back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not on a sunday afternoon its not with all the traffic and everything out there.On a weekend its a parking lot out there I hear and nobody wants to sweat like a dog in all that heat.
> 
> Believe me the Chargers wont pick up a fanbase in LA.They were dead last in a poll taken by the LA TIMES when they asked NFL fans who they would want the most between the Rams,Raiders,and Chargers.In the poll these were the results.
> 
> 1.Rams 60% votes
> 2.Raiders 35% votes
> 3.Chargers 5% votes.
> 
> The Raiders have a limited fanbase out there.Far more than the Chargers though.. It would not matter who it was the Chargers teamed up with whether it was the Raiders or Chargers,they would play second fiddle to both and draw small crowds.
> 
> Polls taken in san diego showed as well that 70% that were pulled said they would not make the drive to LA to support them if they left San Diego.they said if they are not san diego,they wont cheer for them and I commend them for that,they are smart.  If they dont play in SD,they are not the Chargers.
> 
> LA football fans that were pulled also showed the majority saying they would not attend Charger games.
> 
> Here is what I think is going to happen.this is just a theory obviously but since it was a rumor coming out of san diego and its the only thing that has made sense in their relocation talks since then,I think there has got to be something to it.
> 
> that idiot Dean Spanos has alienated the fanbase there talking about leaving. The NFL is not going to want to lose the san diego market.It is too valuable to them.
> 
> word is that the Rams would move, then a few years later the chargers would join them in inglewood. however,they'll let Spanos go and move but he would leave the name,logo,and colors in SD and bring in an expansion team with a different name. Now THAT would work. that would be the only thing that would make any sense
> 
> I think thats how it will play out as well because that was why Art Modell left the Browns name in cleveland when he moved to Baltimore.He knew nobody in Baltimore wanted to see the Cleveland Browns playing in Baltimore.
> 
> So thats what I see happening in a couple years when the Chargers join the Rams,well see. The Rams are a lock,the NFL wants an owner with deep pockets in LA and Kroneke is the second richest owner behind Paul Allen of the Seahawks. Spanos and Davis,they are poor brokes compared to Kroneke so they NEED kronekes inglewood project.
Click to expand...


People may not vote for the Chargers because them moving to LA means one less SoCal football team in all likelihood. It's not rocket science. Chargers would be more than fine in LA; there's no evidence to suggest they'd do any worse than the Rams; and in fact, they're a franchise that hasn't stabbed the heart of LA/OC residents unlike the Rams.


----------



## Papageorgio

Trailblazers are diving to the depths of the Lakers. Terrible start to the season.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Papageorgio said:


> Trailblazers are diving to the depths of the Lakers. Terrible start to the season.



Yea, they're not good now.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

TheGreatGatsby said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> LA has no Charger fans whatsoever.If the chargers moved to LA,that stadium would be a deserted ghost town on sundays.they would play second fiddle not only to the Rams,but to the Dodgers,Kings,Lakers and Clippers.Nobody in LA cares about the Chargers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Diego to LA is any easy drive. Chargers would retain probably half or more of their season ticket holders; and then, they'd pick up all those new LA fans. Whereas, the Rams are a team that stabbed the OC/LA faithful in the back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not on a sunday afternoon its not with all the traffic and everything out there.On a weekend its a parking lot out there I hear and nobody wants to sweat like a dog in all that heat.
> 
> Believe me the Chargers wont pick up a fanbase in LA.They were dead last in a poll taken by the LA TIMES when they asked NFL fans who they would want the most between the Rams,Raiders,and Chargers.In the poll these were the results.
> 
> 1.Rams 60% votes
> 2.Raiders 35% votes
> 3.Chargers 5% votes.
> 
> The Raiders have a limited fanbase out there.Far more than the Chargers though.. It would not matter who it was the Chargers teamed up with whether it was the Raiders or Chargers,they would play second fiddle to both and draw small crowds.
> 
> Polls taken in san diego showed as well that 70% that were pulled said they would not make the drive to LA to support them if they left San Diego.they said if they are not san diego,they wont cheer for them and I commend them for that,they are smart.  If they dont play in SD,they are not the Chargers.
> 
> LA football fans that were pulled also showed the majority saying they would not attend Charger games.
> 
> Here is what I think is going to happen.this is just a theory obviously but since it was a rumor coming out of san diego and its the only thing that has made sense in their relocation talks since then,I think there has got to be something to it.
> 
> that idiot Dean Spanos has alienated the fanbase there talking about leaving. The NFL is not going to want to lose the san diego market.It is too valuable to them.
> 
> word is that the Rams would move, then a few years later the chargers would join them in inglewood. however,they'll let Spanos go and move but he would leave the name,logo,and colors in SD and bring in an expansion team with a different name. Now THAT would work. that would be the only thing that would make any sense
> 
> I think thats how it will play out as well because that was why Art Modell left the Browns name in cleveland when he moved to Baltimore.He knew nobody in Baltimore wanted to see the Cleveland Browns playing in Baltimore.
> 
> So thats what I see happening in a couple years when the Chargers join the Rams,well see. The Rams are a lock,the NFL wants an owner with deep pockets in LA and Kroneke is the second richest owner behind Paul Allen of the Seahawks. Spanos and Davis,they are poor brokes compared to Kroneke so they NEED kronekes inglewood project.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People may not vote for the Chargers because them moving to LA means one less SoCal football team in all likelihood. It's not rocket science. Chargers would be more than fine in LA; there's no evidence to suggest they'd do any worse than the Rams; and in fact, they're a franchise that hasn't stabbed the heart of LA/OC residents unlike the Rams.
Click to expand...


Dont think there is evidence that they would do worse than the Rams? better think again.History proves otherwise.

I posted this post not too long ago when Huggy said LA does not have heart for NFL football disproving that theory of his.LA has heart for NFL football but just for the Rams.None for the Raiders or chargers as the evidence below shows.numbers dont lie.

Here is proof as well that they indeed have heart for the Rams

The first year the Chargers came into the NFL,their first year they played in LA.that was why they moved to san diego was because they could not compete with the Rams in attendance while there. Even though they finished that season with an 8-4 record and made it to the playoffs,their average crowds were just around 22,000. FACT.

The Rams that same year finished the season with the opposite record of 4-8. Even though they had a losing season,they STILL averaged crowds of around 72,000. you can look it up yourself,sounds like a city with heart fro their team to me.

Also the year the Raiders won the superbowl out there in LA,the very next year for their home opener they only drew a small measly crowd of just 46,269 there.

what did the Rams draw that same season for their home opener? 65,403 of a standing room only crowd which was pretty impressive itself since they were playing in a baseball stadium..

The Oakland Raiders might have won a superbowl out there in LA but nobody in LA cared,they did not care because LA only cares about the Rams,nobody else.


The city of LA DOES have passion and heart for football,but only for the Rams,nobody else obviously.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

If the Raiders dont get a new stadium in oakland,I think Mark Davis will have to swallow his pride and he will share Levi Stadium with the niners despite the fact he says he doesnt want to do that.The owners are not going to want to lose that bay area rivalry.

The Chargers again I see spanos leaving but leaving the name,logo,and colors in SD because thats the ONLY thing that would make any sense about the move.fuck spanos let him go.I just dont see the NFL wanting to lose the san diego market.Unlike st louis,it is too valuable to lose.

sense YOU understand the Raiders will never be allowed to come back to LA again,you might inform pooper here and USMB's resident troll rightwinger on that. I dont know what he still thinks now but Pooper seriously believed the Raiders would actually might come back at one time.

and USMB's resident troll Rightwinger of course is STILL insisting it will be the raiders and chargers not able to deal with reality that carson is a hoax and fantasy.

bringing on that disney guy is their latest act of desperation,a hail mary pass by dean spanos.


----------



## Papageorgio

Are the Houston Rockets in panic mode already. I know the Rockets haven't gotten off to a good start but firing McHale after 11 games and giving him a contract extension less than a year ago? JD Bickerstaff is a good coach but this move doesn't make sense to me unless McHale lost the locker room. Puzzling.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

matter of fact anyone who looks into the carson project with a magnifying glass can see what I said from day one,that its a hoax,smoke and mirrors.If you go drive by the site,take in a deep breath and you begin to choke the smell is so awful because its on a contaminated landfill.a fact the LAMESTREAM media always conveinetely leaves out in their reporting.

these two LA Ram fans in LA below matter of fact put this to rest that what i said way back in february that Carson is indeed a hoax.a fantasy.

these are THEIR words,not mine. that pic of billy scott is not me.I dont live in california so those are obviously not my words below.lol

Lol just got done listing to the interview with my Inglewood Mayor and if it hasn't been clear to fans of all 3 teams in the battle of Los Angeles let me put it to rest. Rams are coming back home period. He made very good and educated points on the "CARSON PROJECT " and how the Inglewood stadium and entertainment project is ready to begin building. Meaning everything is ready even the digging is done. I live rite across the street from the site and i see whats going on every day...i also see all the building material and equipment. Big ass plumbing pipes,metal and steel i never seen before and the site developers are out the around the clock. I even seen Stan and Mayor butts talkin with the head developer and construction workers. No activities like this in Carson at all.






Billy Scott - I live one block away from the site and this stadium is going to happen no matter what.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

so much for the Rams staying in Dogpatch USA.

great short 4 minute video here you should listen to.

http://kplr11.com/2015/10/11/can-the...he-rams-to-la/

With all of the rhetoric on facebook and Twitter these days, I feel like the following interview should be posted DAILY to remind us us what's really likely to happen here. This attorney, a St. Louis resident, recalls that in '94 a vote was taken to move the Rams to StL but it did not pass. Then the team owner and the Attorney General of Missouri (Nixon) threatened to sue the NFL, and, magically, a second vote was taken which was overwhelmingly in favor of a Rams' relocation. He then goes on to state thet the same thing will probably occur this time around. It's a shame we've had to wait this long, but we have an owner who wants to bring our team back to us and who also has every legality on his side. If the NFL, as a league, actually has the ability to both reason and learn from the past, it will step out of the way and let the inevitable happen. ‪#‎larams‬


----------



## Toro

Liverpool destroyed Manchester City at the Etihad today.

It was fucking awesome.

Prem: Manchester City 1-4 Liverpool


----------



## Toro

This is as good of a goal as you'll see.

Prem: Firmino goal -- Liverpool (32')


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Fred Roggin of NBC 4 said on his radio show in LA something i had never even heard reported anywhere else before in the LAMESTREAM media.That from what he has heard,while Dean Spanos wants out of san diego and wants to move to LA,there are some in his family he has heard like his sons that dont want them to leave and want to stay. I sure hope thats correct.

Fred Roggin is the only media source out there I trust on this NFL relocation thing.He is the only one i know of who reports the facts and doesnt hold back what he knows.I really respect him for that.

He has been way ahead of this than anybody else. Back in february we were hearing from the mainstream media from everybody that carson was a game changer and the Raiders and Chargers would be coming to LA.

Well Roggin said from day one back then that Carson was a hoax.That the teams that would be coming to LA next year would be the Rams and Chargers.

After he said that  back in february,many of the other media people like Al Michales and Peter King of sports Illustrated last summer started reporting the same thing and acting like it was breaking news never reported before.

Unless you hear it reported from Fred Roggin,take everything you hear about the NFL relocation to LA from the media  with a grain of salt.

Roggin has been spot on from day one since he started his radio show a year ago reporting on it.He has not missed ONCE.

He is saying from all the NFL sources he has talked with,the league office wants to get it done and have a team in LA next year and it will be the Rams,not the Chargers.there will only be one team for the first couple of seasons. after that,there MIGHT be a second team.The fact Roggin has not missed once yet no reason to doubt him now.

LA RAMS.2016


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Happened to come across this. LA had three legendary announcers at once. Two are still calling games....


----------



## Wry Catcher

The Giants have the best baseball announcers in baseball.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Wry Catcher said:


> The Giants have the best baseball announcers in baseball.



Doubt it.


----------



## Wry Catcher

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Giants have the best baseball announcers in baseball.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doubt it.
Click to expand...


Really, have you listened to their broadcast?

Jon Miller
Dave Flemming
Mike Krukow
Duane Kuiper

I  played & then coached baseball for 50 years and have learned a great deal listening to Krukow & Kuiper (both former ML players); Dave Flemming & Jon Miller (HOF announcer) providing insight on the players - today and in the past - and their insight into the game from a fans perspective. 















d


----------



## Wry Catcher

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Giants have the best baseball announcers in baseball.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doubt it.
Click to expand...


Really, have you listened to their broadcast?

Jon Miller
Dave Flemming
Mike Krukow
Duane Kuiper

I  played & then coached baseball for 50 years and have learned a great deal listening to Krukow & Kuiper (both former ML players); Dave Flemming & Jon Miller (HOF announcer) providing insight on the players - today and in the past - and their insight into the game from a fans perspective.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Wry Catcher said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Giants have the best baseball announcers in baseball.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doubt it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really, have you listened to their broadcast?
> 
> Jon Miller
> Dave Flemming
> Mike Krukow
> Duane Kuiper
> 
> I  played & then coached baseball for 50 years and have learned a great deal listening to Krukow & Kuiper (both former ML players); Dave Flemming & Jon Miller (HOF announcer) providing insight on the players - today and in the past - and their insight into the game from a fans perspective.
Click to expand...


None of them are the brand names that Vin Scully and Chick Hearn were/are.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Giants have the best baseball announcers in baseball.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doubt it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really, have you listened to their broadcast?
> 
> Jon Miller
> Dave Flemming
> Mike Krukow
> Duane Kuiper
> 
> I  played & then coached baseball for 50 years and have learned a great deal listening to Krukow & Kuiper (both former ML players); Dave Flemming & Jon Miller (HOF announcer) providing insight on the players - today and in the past - and their insight into the game from a fans perspective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of them are the brand names that Vin Scully and Chick Hearn were/are.
Click to expand...


Well, Jon Miller is something of a brand name actually. He and the others might be good; but there's no way they're at the level of Vin and Chick; and honestly, this is coming from a guy that hates the Dodgers and Lakers.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

In three hours, the US will be playing for their 2018 World Cup lives on ESPN2, I believe.

Jurgen Klinsmann should be fired if USMNT loses to Guatemala again


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## LA RAM FAN

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Giants have the best baseball announcers in baseball.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doubt it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really, have you listened to their broadcast?
> 
> Jon Miller
> Dave Flemming
> Mike Krukow
> Duane Kuiper
> 
> I  played & then coached baseball for 50 years and have learned a great deal listening to Krukow & Kuiper (both former ML players); Dave Flemming & Jon Miller (HOF announcer) providing insight on the players - today and in the past - and their insight into the game from a fans perspective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of them are the brand names that Vin Scully and Chick Hearn were/are.
Click to expand...

very true.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Let's go Royals!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Grampa Murked U said:


> Let's go Royals!



we got to repeat baby!!!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Wow. Kings down 1-2 in series and 2-3 with 3:15 in final period, and the Sharks goalie gets away with an obvious trip. He just reached out and pulled the player down. He totally hooked him.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

9/11 inside job said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's go Royals!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we got to repeat baby!!!
Click to expand...


 Bandwagoner.


----------



## mdk

Lets Go Pens!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

TheGreatGatsby said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's go Royals!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we got to repeat baby!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bandwagoner.
Click to expand...





TheGreatGatsby said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's go Royals!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we got to repeat baby!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bandwagoner.
Click to expand...


You obviously dont know anything about me other than I had an obsession about the Rams going back to LA the past couple of years because as always,you prove you live on a deserted island because everyone that knows me here knows the Royals have ALWAYS been my favorite team since I was a toddler.

I have made some threads talking about how I would like to see the Cubs win a world series in the next few years because they are my favorite team in the NATIONAL league so you might have made the mistake they were my favorite team because of that but my very favorite Charlie,is the Royals,always has been since I been a toddler.always will be.

If you would get off that deserted Island you live on,you would have remembered this thread I made about how excited i was back then in 2014 when I knew the Royals had a great shot at making it back to the world series for the first time  since 1985 and I CLEARLY spelled it out in black and white in that OP there as you see,that I even stuck with them through the lean years in the  90's and 2000's when they were the joke of the league always in last place all the time.


I myself have always loved the Royals and even in all the lean years for the past 25 years,I still went out to games every year to cheer them on.
shocker,Kc Royals could be in the world series this year,here is why.
I myself have always loved the Royals and even in all the lean years for the past 25 years,I still went out to games every year to cheer them on.

Better bone up on your definition of what a bandwagon fan is charlie.

Not surprising you made this false assumption of me though considering you assured me that the Rams were never coming back to LA again remember that?

speaking of that,here let me give you a rag so you can wipe  that shit off your face now in embarrassment of being taken to school by me.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

9/11 inside job said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's go Royals!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we got to repeat baby!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bandwagoner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's go Royals!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> we got to repeat baby!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bandwagoner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You obviously dont know anything about me other than I had an obsession about the Rams going back to LA the past couple of years because as always,you prove you live on a deserted island because everyone that knows me here knows the Royals have ALWAYS been my favorite team since I was a toddler.
> 
> I have made some threads talking about how I would like to see the Cubs win a world series in the next few years because they are my favorite team in the NATIONAL league so you might have made the mistake they were my favorite team because of that but my very favorite Charlie,is the Royals,always has been since I been a toddler.always will be.
> 
> If you would get off that deserted Island you live on,you would have remembered this thread I made about how excited i was back then in 2014 when I knew the Royals had a great shot at making it back to the world series for the first time  since 1985 and I CLEARLY spelled it out in black and white in that OP there as you see,that I even stuck with them through the lean years in the  90's and 2000's when they were the joke of the league always in last place all the time.
> 
> 
> I myself have always loved the Royals and even in all the lean years for the past 25 years,I still went out to games every year to cheer them on.
> shocker,Kc Royals could be in the world series this year,here is why.
> I myself have always loved the Royals and even in all the lean years for the past 25 years,I still went out to games every year to cheer them on.
> 
> Better bone up on your definition of what a bandwagon fan is charlie.
> 
> Not surprising you made this false assumption of me though considering you assured me that the Rams were never coming back to LA again remember that?
> 
> speaking of that,here let me give you a rag so you can wipe  that shit off your face now in embarrassment of being taken to school by me.
Click to expand...


Bro, you need to put yourself on a word quota. Your diatribes are tiresome. If you have links of your alleged royal fandom, post em. Otherwise, I don't know someone that roots for one Missouri team to jet and the other to win. It doesn't add up. The one link you posted, the Royals were already back in the upper echelon. That's called bandwagoning, son; not proof of some deep fandom.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

TheGreatGatsby said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's go Royals!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we got to repeat baby!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bandwagoner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's go Royals!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> we got to repeat baby!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bandwagoner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You obviously dont know anything about me other than I had an obsession about the Rams going back to LA the past couple of years because as always,you prove you live on a deserted island because everyone that knows me here knows the Royals have ALWAYS been my favorite team since I was a toddler.
> 
> I have made some threads talking about how I would like to see the Cubs win a world series in the next few years because they are my favorite team in the NATIONAL league so you might have made the mistake they were my favorite team because of that but my very favorite Charlie,is the Royals,always has been since I been a toddler.always will be.
> 
> If you would get off that deserted Island you live on,you would have remembered this thread I made about how excited i was back then in 2014 when I knew the Royals had a great shot at making it back to the world series for the first time  since 1985 and I CLEARLY spelled it out in black and white in that OP there as you see,that I even stuck with them through the lean years in the  90's and 2000's when they were the joke of the league always in last place all the time.
> 
> 
> I myself have always loved the Royals and even in all the lean years for the past 25 years,I still went out to games every year to cheer them on.
> shocker,Kc Royals could be in the world series this year,here is why.
> I myself have always loved the Royals and even in all the lean years for the past 25 years,I still went out to games every year to cheer them on.
> 
> Better bone up on your definition of what a bandwagon fan is charlie.
> 
> Not surprising you made this false assumption of me though considering you assured me that the Rams were never coming back to LA again remember that?
> 
> speaking of that,here let me give you a rag so you can wipe  that shit off your face now in embarrassment of being taken to school by me.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bro, you need to put yourself on a word quota. Your diatribes are tiresome. If you have links of your alleged royal fandom, post em. Otherwise, I don't know someone that roots for one Missouri team to jet and the other to win. It doesn't add up. The one link you posted, the Royals were already back in the upper echelon. That's called bandwagoning, son; not proof of some deep fandom.
Click to expand...

He has Ragged on the Royals & Chiefs for the past couple years. Always bitching about management


----------



## Papageorgio

TheGreatGatsby said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's go Royals!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we got to repeat baby!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bandwagoner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's go Royals!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> we got to repeat baby!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bandwagoner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You obviously dont know anything about me other than I had an obsession about the Rams going back to LA the past couple of years because as always,you prove you live on a deserted island because everyone that knows me here knows the Royals have ALWAYS been my favorite team since I was a toddler.
> 
> I have made some threads talking about how I would like to see the Cubs win a world series in the next few years because they are my favorite team in the NATIONAL league so you might have made the mistake they were my favorite team because of that but my very favorite Charlie,is the Royals,always has been since I been a toddler.always will be.
> 
> If you would get off that deserted Island you live on,you would have remembered this thread I made about how excited i was back then in 2014 when I knew the Royals had a great shot at making it back to the world series for the first time  since 1985 and I CLEARLY spelled it out in black and white in that OP there as you see,that I even stuck with them through the lean years in the  90's and 2000's when they were the joke of the league always in last place all the time.
> 
> 
> I myself have always loved the Royals and even in all the lean years for the past 25 years,I still went out to games every year to cheer them on.
> shocker,Kc Royals could be in the world series this year,here is why.
> I myself have always loved the Royals and even in all the lean years for the past 25 years,I still went out to games every year to cheer them on.
> 
> Better bone up on your definition of what a bandwagon fan is charlie.
> 
> Not surprising you made this false assumption of me though considering you assured me that the Rams were never coming back to LA again remember that?
> 
> speaking of that,here let me give you a rag so you can wipe  that shit off your face now in embarrassment of being taken to school by me.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bro, you need to put yourself on a word quota. Your diatribes are tiresome. If you have links of your alleged royal fandom, post em. Otherwise, I don't know someone that roots for one Missouri team to jet and the other to win. It doesn't add up. The one link you posted, the Royals were already back in the upper echelon. That's called bandwagoning, son; not proof of some deep fandom.
Click to expand...


He bandwagons every team that wins, the Seahawks were his team a year or so ago, he claimed the Pirates were his favorite NL team, then a few posts later it was the Cubs, when they started winning. The is a fair weather fan.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

TheGreatGatsby said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's go Royals!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we got to repeat baby!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bandwagoner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's go Royals!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> we got to repeat baby!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bandwagoner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You obviously dont know anything about me other than I had an obsession about the Rams going back to LA the past couple of years because as always,you prove you live on a deserted island because everyone that knows me here knows the Royals have ALWAYS been my favorite team since I was a toddler.
> 
> I have made some threads talking about how I would like to see the Cubs win a world series in the next few years because they are my favorite team in the NATIONAL league so you might have made the mistake they were my favorite team because of that but my very favorite Charlie,is the Royals,always has been since I been a toddler.always will be.
> 
> If you would get off that deserted Island you live on,you would have remembered this thread I made about how excited i was back then in 2014 when I knew the Royals had a great shot at making it back to the world series for the first time  since 1985 and I CLEARLY spelled it out in black and white in that OP there as you see,that I even stuck with them through the lean years in the  90's and 2000's when they were the joke of the league always in last place all the time.
> 
> 
> I myself have always loved the Royals and even in all the lean years for the past 25 years,I still went out to games every year to cheer them on.
> shocker,Kc Royals could be in the world series this year,here is why.
> I myself have always loved the Royals and even in all the lean years for the past 25 years,I still went out to games every year to cheer them on.
> 
> Better bone up on your definition of what a bandwagon fan is charlie.
> 
> Not surprising you made this false assumption of me though considering you assured me that the Rams were never coming back to LA again remember that?
> 
> speaking of that,here let me give you a rag so you can wipe  that shit off your face now in embarrassment of being taken to school by me.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bro, you need to put yourself on a word quota. Your diatribes are tiresome. If you have links of your alleged royal fandom, post em. Otherwise, I don't know someone that roots for one Missouri team to jet and the other to win. It doesn't add up. The one link you posted, the Royals were already back in the upper echelon. That's called bandwagoning, son; not proof of some deep fandom.
Click to expand...




TheGreatGatsby said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's go Royals!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we got to repeat baby!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bandwagoner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's go Royals!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> we got to repeat baby!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bandwagoner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You obviously dont know anything about me other than I had an obsession about the Rams going back to LA the past couple of years because as always,you prove you live on a deserted island because everyone that knows me here knows the Royals have ALWAYS been my favorite team since I was a toddler.
> 
> I have made some threads talking about how I would like to see the Cubs win a world series in the next few years because they are my favorite team in the NATIONAL league so you might have made the mistake they were my favorite team because of that but my very favorite Charlie,is the Royals,always has been since I been a toddler.always will be.
> 
> If you would get off that deserted Island you live on,you would have remembered this thread I made about how excited i was back then in 2014 when I knew the Royals had a great shot at making it back to the world series for the first time  since 1985 and I CLEARLY spelled it out in black and white in that OP there as you see,that I even stuck with them through the lean years in the  90's and 2000's when they were the joke of the league always in last place all the time.
> 
> 
> I myself have always loved the Royals and even in all the lean years for the past 25 years,I still went out to games every year to cheer them on.
> shocker,Kc Royals could be in the world series this year,here is why.
> I myself have always loved the Royals and even in all the lean years for the past 25 years,I still went out to games every year to cheer them on.
> 
> Better bone up on your definition of what a bandwagon fan is charlie.
> 
> Not surprising you made this false assumption of me though considering you assured me that the Rams were never coming back to LA again remember that?
> 
> speaking of that,here let me give you a rag so you can wipe  that shit off your face now in embarrassment of being taken to school by me.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bro, you need to put yourself on a word quota. Your diatribes are tiresome. If you have links of your alleged royal fandom, post em. Otherwise, I don't know someone that roots for one Missouri team to jet and the other to win. It doesn't add up. The one link you posted, the Royals were already back in the upper echelon. That's called bandwagoning, son; not proof of some deep fandom.
Click to expand...


Not MY fault you are too lazy to read just a few paragraphs.

I posted a link,you just ignored it.Here it is for you AGAIN.

I myself have always loved the Royals and even in all the lean years for the past 25 years,I still went out to games every year to cheer them on.
shocker,Kc Royals could be in the world series this year,here is why.

Did you not SEE the part there where I said TWO years ago I went to games and ALWAYS cheered the Royals on in the lean years when they were a horrible team and the joke of the league for 25 years? 


when the Royals were horrible 4 or 5 years ago you didnt see me back then making threads talking about being a Royals fan because there was naturally nothing to brag about back then.use some logic and common sense dude.

Even back in the 90's and early 2000's  when they were the joke the league and the worst team in baseball I  would go to about 20 games a year and cheer them on.hate to break your heart but thats NOT being a bandwaggon fan cheering on a loser for so many decades.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Otherwise, I don't know someone that roots for one Missouri team to jet and the other to win

Okay NOW i see your confusion here.
I have been called a traiter here in kc my whole life ever since I was a toddler.

To explain this as short as possible for you  here it is as short as I can think of to explain this to you.

Ever since I was a toddler dating back to the 70's,I have ALWAYS cheered on the Royals.Even in the 90's and early 2000's,when they were horrible and the joke of the league i did not stop being a Royals fan.

Always WILL be one no matter how horrible they are as long as they remain the KANSAS CITY ROYALS.got it? good.

I grew up a Royals fan but I ALSO grew up as a LOS ANGELES Rams fan. I loved the Rams ONLY because they were the LOS ANGELES Rams. I loved the Rams because i have ALWAYS hated the chiefs got it? good.

that is WHY i have always been called a traiter my whole life since I did not root for my hometown team the Chiefs.

People would say to me back then-Come on 9/11,you got to root for your home team.I would then reply back and say-Fuck that,I hate the chiefs,I am going to root for the Rams.I loved them only because they were the "LA" Rams.

When they left LA,i rooted against them each week and for all the other 31 teams to beat them every week the last 21 years because if they dont play in LA,then they arent the Rams.that was some other phony fraud team in st louis the last 21 years.

WIN OR LOSE,I WILL "ALWAYS in my lifetime be a Kansas City Royals fan.If they ever left KC as the Rams did then thats a much different story of course.

WIN OR LOSE,I WILL "ALWAYS" in my lifetime be a "LOS ANGELES" Rams fan as long as they stay in LA of course and they will.they will never leave again.

if thats being a bandwagon fan,then I sure am very proud of it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Grampa Murked U said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's go Royals!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we got to repeat baby!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bandwagoner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's go Royals!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> we got to repeat baby!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bandwagoner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You obviously dont know anything about me other than I had an obsession about the Rams going back to LA the past couple of years because as always,you prove you live on a deserted island because everyone that knows me here knows the Royals have ALWAYS been my favorite team since I was a toddler.
> 
> I have made some threads talking about how I would like to see the Cubs win a world series in the next few years because they are my favorite team in the NATIONAL league so you might have made the mistake they were my favorite team because of that but my very favorite Charlie,is the Royals,always has been since I been a toddler.always will be.
> 
> If you would get off that deserted Island you live on,you would have remembered this thread I made about how excited i was back then in 2014 when I knew the Royals had a great shot at making it back to the world series for the first time  since 1985 and I CLEARLY spelled it out in black and white in that OP there as you see,that I even stuck with them through the lean years in the  90's and 2000's when they were the joke of the league always in last place all the time.
> 
> 
> I myself have always loved the Royals and even in all the lean years for the past 25 years,I still went out to games every year to cheer them on.
> shocker,Kc Royals could be in the world series this year,here is why.
> I myself have always loved the Royals and even in all the lean years for the past 25 years,I still went out to games every year to cheer them on.
> 
> Better bone up on your definition of what a bandwagon fan is charlie.
> 
> Not surprising you made this false assumption of me though considering you assured me that the Rams were never coming back to LA again remember that?
> 
> speaking of that,here let me give you a rag so you can wipe  that shit off your face now in embarrassment of being taken to school by me.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bro, you need to put yourself on a word quota. Your diatribes are tiresome. If you have links of your alleged royal fandom, post em. Otherwise, I don't know someone that roots for one Missouri team to jet and the other to win. It doesn't add up. The one link you posted, the Royals were already back in the upper echelon. That's called bandwagoning, son; not proof of some deep fandom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has Ragged on the Royals & Chiefs for the past couple years. Always bitching about management
Click to expand...


Always bitching about Ned Yosts decisions he makes in the playoffs the last couple years,yes,I wont deny that.

I will ALWAYS maintain that the Royals win DESPITE Ned Yost NOT BECAUSE OF HIM.

some things never change in Royals history.The Royals always won the division in the 70's DESPITE Whitey Herzog,NOT because of him.
same with Yost. If they had a good manager like Clint Hurdle,they would have been back to back world series champions now.

with my knowledge of the Royals long history I have ,kinda shoots down the OP's theory that I am a bandwagon fan of the Royals.hee hee.

and what you talking about the past couple years for the kc chiefs? I have for SEVERAL years called them the kansas city clowns and have ALWAYS rooted against them each week since i was a toddler  "other than the last 21 years  when they played the STANK LOUIS "LAMBS" and recently the New England CHEATRIOTS of course. that was a rare moment i was sad to see your chiefs lose in the playoffs was against the cheats naturally of course.lol

That was the ONE TIME I always was happy the chiefs won whenever they beat the stank louis LAMBS.. Now the chiefs are my new most hated team again now that the Rams  are back in LA where they belong.


----------



## blackhawk

If your going to have a bench clearing brawl in baseball this is how you throw a punch.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

blackhawk said:


> If your going to have a bench clearing brawl in baseball this is how you throw a punch.



A rare punch thrown in a baseball fight.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Totally worth the watch; trust me.


----------



## yiostheoy

In the shadow of OakTown this is what everybody is bracing themselves for:


----------



## LA RAM FAN

which as I already addressed and countered debunking that video  and took you to school on in my last three posts here on this thread in posts #386,387,and 388.

Lost Raiders Owner Mark Davis in talks of moving team to san antonio.

I took the OP and MANY others here at USMB to school two years ago that the Rams were coming back to LA..They would not listen to the facts I laid out to them  that even a child could see the obvious they were coming back.  you going to do the same thing THEY did?

You're in the big leagues now son when you debate  with me on this subject obviously.lol

Look at how I called the Rams coming back two years ago that very few around here believed me on.

Davis has lost LA as leverage for a new stadium in Oakland. NOW he is playing  fans like you as suckers  AGAIN saying he wants to move to Vegas and you all are falling for it AGAIN.

I said two years ago,the Rams would be back in LA and that the Raiders would stay in oakland.nobody around here believed me.Many thought the RAIDERS would be in LA this year.they were that stupid. WHO was right on that one,me or them?

HOW many more  times are people like you going to be gullible and fall for that old line by Mark Davis of saying he is going to move to another city and leave Oakland over and over and over again?


----------



## Papageorgio

yiostheoy said:


> In the shadow of OakTown this is what everybody is bracing themselves for:



I'd hate to see them move but I am getting less and less hopeful. Oakland keeps screwing around and they seem to be fumbling their chances away. I am pretty tired of the city of Oakland screwing around with the Raiders.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Papageorgio said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the shadow of OakTown this is what everybody is bracing themselves for:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd hate to see them move but I am getting less and less hopeful. Oakland keeps screwing around and they seem to be fumbling their chances away. I am pretty tired of the city of Oakland screwing around with the Raiders.
Click to expand...


I'd love to see them move. I go to Vegas; not Oakland.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

*Worst Season In NBA History*

*



*


----------



## LA RAM FAN

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the shadow of OakTown this is what everybody is bracing themselves for:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd hate to see them move but I am getting less and less hopeful. Oakland keeps screwing around and they seem to be fumbling their chances away. I am pretty tired of the city of Oakland screwing around with the Raiders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd love to see them move. I go to Vegas; not Oakland.
Click to expand...


well your not going to get your wish charlie.

In 95 after both the Rams and Raiders left LA for smaller markets and  the Oilers then did the same thing one year later in 96 moving from Houston, a major media market to Nashville "which is as huge as leaving LA the second biggest media market for st louis,the 37th biggest media market."

the NFL got MUCH tougher on NFL relocation rules drawing up rules in 97 that teams cannot leave a major media market for a smaller market anymore because that hurt revenue sharing amongst the teams back then.

WHY do you suppose other than the Rams,no NFL team has relocated since then in 96? lol THAT is why. That is WHY the Raiders wont be moving to vegas either. They would be leaving the 6th biggest media market in the country -oakland,for the 48th biggest media market.Not happening.

But then again I expect YOU to think they will move there though since   logic and common sense never registered with you that the Rams were coming back even though I spelled it out for you back then that even a CHILD could have seen the obvious.

so dream on in your fantasys the Raiders will move to vegas just like the fantasys you had the rams were still going to play in st louis this year. I can see reality is something you dont like to deal with though.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

9/11 inside job said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the shadow of OakTown this is what everybody is bracing themselves for:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd hate to see them move but I am getting less and less hopeful. Oakland keeps screwing around and they seem to be fumbling their chances away. I am pretty tired of the city of Oakland screwing around with the Raiders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd love to see them move. I go to Vegas; not Oakland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well your not going to get your wish charlie.
> 
> In 95 after both the Rams and Raiders left LA for smaller markets and  the Oilers then did the same thing one year later in 96 moving from Houston, a major media market to Nashville "which is as huge as leaving LA the second biggest media market for st louis,the 37th biggest media market."
> 
> the NFL got MUCH tougher on NFL relocation rules drawing up rules in 97 that teams cannot leave a major media market for a smaller market anymore because that hurt revenue sharing amongst the teams back then.
> 
> WHY do you suppose other than the Rams,no NFL team has relocated since then in 96? lol THAT is why. That is WHY the Raiders wont be moving to vegas either. They would be leaving the 6th biggest media market in the country -oakland,for the 48th biggest media market.Not happening.
> 
> But then again I expect YOU to think they will move there though since   logic and common sense never registered with you that the Rams were coming back even though I spelled it out for you back then that even a CHILD could have seen the obvious.
> 
> so dream on in your fantasys the Raiders will move to vegas just like the fantasys you had the rams were still going to play in st louis this year. I can see reality is something you dont like to deal with though.
Click to expand...


I don't know the ins and outs. Apparently, the Raiders feel like they can move.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

TheGreatGatsby said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the shadow of OakTown this is what everybody is bracing themselves for:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd hate to see them move but I am getting less and less hopeful. Oakland keeps screwing around and they seem to be fumbling their chances away. I am pretty tired of the city of Oakland screwing around with the Raiders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd love to see them move. I go to Vegas; not Oakland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well your not going to get your wish charlie.
> 
> In 95 after both the Rams and Raiders left LA for smaller markets and  the Oilers then did the same thing one year later in 96 moving from Houston, a major media market to Nashville "which is as huge as leaving LA the second biggest media market for st louis,the 37th biggest media market."
> 
> the NFL got MUCH tougher on NFL relocation rules drawing up rules in 97 that teams cannot leave a major media market for a smaller market anymore because that hurt revenue sharing amongst the teams back then.
> 
> WHY do you suppose other than the Rams,no NFL team has relocated since then in 96? lol THAT is why. That is WHY the Raiders wont be moving to vegas either. They would be leaving the 6th biggest media market in the country -oakland,for the 48th biggest media market.Not happening.
> 
> But then again I expect YOU to think they will move there though since   logic and common sense never registered with you that the Rams were coming back even though I spelled it out for you back then that even a CHILD could have seen the obvious.
> 
> so dream on in your fantasys the Raiders will move to vegas just like the fantasys you had the rams were still going to play in st louis this year. I can see reality is something you dont like to deal with though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know the ins and outs. Apparently, the Raiders feel like they can move.
Click to expand...


well THAT is correct. But remember,Mark Davis is an idiot.He does not have the smarts his dad did. If not for his dad,he would be a complete nobody.He just happened to be the son of a man that had power and influence in the NFL. Mark doesnt have that like his father did.

He is so stupid he thinks he will be able to move them with no problem not able to grasp it that NFL rules for relocation have changed 180 degrees since his father moved the Raiders to LA  and Colts owner Robert Irsey did in the middle of the night in the 80's . Teams can no longer just pack up in the middle of the night and move as they please as Irsey did in Baltimore in 1984. You have to get 24 of the 31 NFL owners to approve the move.

Kroneke got the 24 votes because the NFL wanted a team in LA and saw that the Rams were the only fit that made sense  but most importantly,they wanted an owner with deep pockets to be in LA and Kroneke has more money than Davis and Spanos COMBINED!!!! being the second richest owner after the seahawks paul allen.

Davis will never get that approval because of two things.
1-He wont get the 24 neccessary votes because most the owners hate the davis family,they are sore at his father suing the league to move them to LA.
2.they would be violating NFL rules to move from a major market to a much smaller market.Plus Davis is not rich like Kroneke.He wants Vegas to fund and build the stadium for him he is so poor. He cant privately finance it and build it on his own like Kroneke is.

He wants a handout from everybody problem he is so broke.lol Problem is Vegas has said they are not going to put in the public funds for a new stadium.wise move on their part.Let these greedy rich owners build their OWN freaking stadium like kroneke is doing.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

We'll see if you're right. I'd personally love to see the Raiders move to Vegas.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

TheGreatGatsby said:


> We'll see if you're right. I'd personally love to see the Raiders move to Vegas.



well dont hold your breath because like I said,i dont see the NFL all of a sudden CHANGING their rules they set in place in 97 where a team cant relocate from a major market-oakland the 6th biggest,to vegas the 48th biggest all of a sudden and the NFL all of a sudden liking the davis family and giving him the 24 neccessary votes to move.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

TheGreatGatsby said:


> We'll see if you're right. I'd personally love to see the Raiders move to Vegas.



well you and that other poster need to get out the crying towel then because its no happening. This short nine minute video spells it out that they are staying in oakland.

In case you did not know,Ronnie Lott is a major shaker in this behind a plan to keep the Raiders in Oakland.He has some major heavy hitters of investors in Oakland who have major bucks and bankers behind it as well. 

More importantly,Roger Goodell is in support of the Raiders staying in Oakland as well. Goddel has a lot of power in the NFL.He never came out and said he was behind keeping the Rams in st louis.true fact.


their not going to vegas,their not going to LA,their staying.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

That guy in that video Zennie just so you know is very credible. He is on the inside in Oakland and works with city and county officials there. Mark Davis in fact once approached him as a matter of fact and asked if HE would design a stadium plan for the Raiders. Take a look at this short video here and you will see him talk about that and learn more about him.

here is the video where he talks about how he submitted a stadium plan to oakland.

 cant find the one right now where he says mark davis approached him and asked him to submit one but i can later if you like?


----------



## Papageorgio

I was surprised that Westbrook signed a three year deal in OKC. Maybe he thinks OKC can rebuild a team.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kat

9/11 inside job said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the shadow of OakTown this is what everybody is bracing themselves for:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd hate to see them move but I am getting less and less hopeful. Oakland keeps screwing around and they seem to be fumbling their chances away. I am pretty tired of the city of Oakland screwing around with the Raiders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd love to see them move. I go to Vegas; not Oakland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well your not going to get your wish charlie.
> 
> In 95 after both the Rams and Raiders left LA for smaller markets and  the Oilers then did the same thing one year later in 96 moving from Houston, a major media market to Nashville "which is as huge as leaving LA the second biggest media market for st louis,the 37th biggest media market."
> 
> the NFL got MUCH tougher on NFL relocation rules drawing up rules in 97 that teams cannot leave a major media market for a smaller market anymore because that hurt revenue sharing amongst the teams back then.
> 
> WHY do you suppose other than the Rams,no NFL team has relocated since then in 96? lol THAT is why. That is WHY the Raiders wont be moving to vegas either. They would be leaving the 6th biggest media market in the country -oakland,for the 48th biggest media market.Not happening.
> 
> But then again I expect YOU to think they will move there though since   logic and common sense never registered with you that the Rams were coming back even though I spelled it out for you back then that even a CHILD could have seen the obvious.
> 
> so dream on in your fantasys the Raiders will move to vegas just like the fantasys you had the rams were still going to play in st louis this year. I can see reality is something you dont like to deal with though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know the ins and outs. Apparently, the Raiders feel like they can move.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well THAT is correct. But remember,Mark Davis is an idiot.He does not have the smarts his dad did. If not for his dad,he would be a complete nobody.He just happened to be the son of a man that had power and influence in the NFL. Mark doesnt have that like his father did.
> 
> He is so stupid he thinks he will be able to move them with no problem not able to grasp it that NFL rules for relocation have changed 180 degrees since his father moved the Raiders to LA  and Colts owner Robert Irsey did in the middle of the night in the 80's . Teams can no longer just pack up in the middle of the night and move as they please as Irsey did in Baltimore in 1984. You have to get 24 of the 31 NFL owners to approve the move.
> 
> Kroneke got the 24 votes because the NFL wanted a team in LA and saw that the Rams were the only fit that made sense  but most importantly,they wanted an owner with deep pockets to be in LA and Kroneke has more money than Davis and Spanos COMBINED!!!! being the second richest owner after the seahawks paul allen.
> 
> Davis will never get that approval because of two things.
> 1-He wont get the 24 neccessary votes because most the owners hate the davis family,they are sore at his father suing the league to move them to LA.
> 2.they would be violating NFL rules to move from a major market to a much smaller market.Plus Davis is not rich like Kroneke.He wants Vegas to fund and build the stadium for him he is so poor. He cant privately finance it and build it on his own like Kroneke is.
> 
> He wants a handout from everybody problem he is so broke.lol Problem is Vegas has said they are not going to put in the public funds for a new stadium.wise move on their part.Let these greedy rich owners build their OWN freaking stadium like kroneke is doing.
Click to expand...




Doesn't sound to me like they are going anywhere. I am not sure why they should either.


----------



## Kat

9/11 inside job said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll see if you're right. I'd personally love to see the Raiders move to Vegas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well you and that other poster need to get out the crying towel then because its no happening. This short nine minute video spells it out that they are staying in oakland.
> 
> In case you did not know,Ronnie Lott is a major shaker in this behind a plan to keep the Raiders in Oakland.He has some major heavy hitters of investors in Oakland who have major bucks and bankers behind it as well.
> 
> More importantly,Roger Goodell is in support of the Raiders staying in Oakland as well. Goddel has a lot of power in the NFL.He never came out and said he was behind keeping the Rams in st louis.true fact.
> 
> 
> their not going to vegas,their not going to LA,their staying.
Click to expand...




Makes sense. Yep, I'd say they are going nowhere. Maybe they are just happy where they are???


----------



## Kat

9/11 inside job said:


> That guy in that video Zennie just so you know is very credible. He is on the inside in Oakland and works with city and county officials there. Mark Davis in fact once approached him as a matter of fact and asked if HE would design a stadium plan for the Raiders. Take a look at this short video here and you will see him talk about that and learn more about him.
> 
> here is the video where he talks about how he submitted a stadium plan to oakland.
> 
> cant find the one right now where he says mark davis approached him and asked him to submit one but i can later if you like?





Smart guy, and certainly seems to know what he's talking about.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Papageorgio said:


> I was surprised that Westbrook signed a three year deal in OKC. Maybe he thinks OKC can rebuild a team.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



That is surprising even if he does think they're that good. I guess he just figures the big market teams suck so badly and he has a place where he can ball hog the most.


----------



## Papageorgio

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was surprised that Westbrook signed a three year deal in OKC. Maybe he thinks OKC can rebuild a team.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is surprising even if he does think they're that good. I guess he just figures the big market teams suck so badly and he has a place where he can ball hog the most.
Click to expand...


I figured he and Love would go back to LA. I guess the Laker and the Clippers aren't a draw.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Papageorgio said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was surprised that Westbrook signed a three year deal in OKC. Maybe he thinks OKC can rebuild a team.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is surprising even if he does think they're that good. I guess he just figures the big market teams suck so badly and he has a place where he can ball hog the most.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I figured he and Love would go back to LA. I guess the Laker and the Clippers aren't a draw.
Click to expand...


He has a better ring chance in OKC.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Rio Olympics hit by new doping scandal

Starting to get an idea how the Kenyans win all those marathons.


----------



## Papageorgio

I haven't been able to get excited about the Olympics in 20 years. It just doesn't mean much to me. I used to love them. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

What are those red circles all over Michael Phelps' body?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## LA RAM FAN

TheGreatGatsby said:


>



I have heard that Serena is a man. wouldnt surprise me if it turned out to be true,she seems to be way too muscular for a woman.

too bad high ranking celebritys are like politicians,get away with stuff we dont otherwise why not just come out and do an investigation and try to disprove it? 

seems like a reasonable request to me. if this was some lady in college and there were these rumblings,they for sure would have an investigation into it.celebritys like her though they wont touch.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

9/11 inside job said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have heard that Serena is a man. wouldnt surprise me if it turned out to be true,she seems to be way too muscular for a woman.
> 
> too bad high ranking celebritys are like politicians,get away with stuff we dont otherwise why not just come out and do an investigation and try to disprove it?
> 
> seems like a reasonable request to me. if this was some lady in college and there were these rumblings,they for sure would have an investigation into it.celebritys like her though they wont touch.
Click to expand...


They look like boys dressed as girls in their younger years. And I wouldn't put it past their hood rat dad.


----------



## Moonglow

9/11 inside job said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have heard that Serena is a man. wouldnt surprise me if it turned out to be true,she seems to be way too muscular for a woman.
> 
> too bad high ranking celebritys are like politicians,get away with stuff we dont otherwise why not just come out and do an investigation and try to disprove it?
> 
> seems like a reasonable request to me. if this was some lady in college and there were these rumblings,they for sure would have an investigation into it.celebritys like her though they wont touch.
Click to expand...

What a dork you be...Too muscular for a women.....Get real..


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Moonglow said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have heard that Serena is a man. wouldnt surprise me if it turned out to be true,she seems to be way too muscular for a woman.
> 
> too bad high ranking celebritys are like politicians,get away with stuff we dont otherwise why not just come out and do an investigation and try to disprove it?
> 
> seems like a reasonable request to me. if this was some lady in college and there were these rumblings,they for sure would have an investigation into it.celebritys like her though they wont touch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a dork you be...Too muscular for a women.....Get real..
Click to expand...


----------



## Moonglow

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have heard that Serena is a man. wouldnt surprise me if it turned out to be true,she seems to be way too muscular for a woman.
> 
> too bad high ranking celebritys are like politicians,get away with stuff we dont otherwise why not just come out and do an investigation and try to disprove it?
> 
> seems like a reasonable request to me. if this was some lady in college and there were these rumblings,they for sure would have an investigation into it.celebritys like her though they wont touch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a dork you be...Too muscular for a women.....Get real..
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Oh yeah, look at this sweet dude..


----------



## Moonglow

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have heard that Serena is a man. wouldnt surprise me if it turned out to be true,she seems to be way too muscular for a woman.
> 
> too bad high ranking celebritys are like politicians,get away with stuff we dont otherwise why not just come out and do an investigation and try to disprove it?
> 
> seems like a reasonable request to me. if this was some lady in college and there were these rumblings,they for sure would have an investigation into it.celebritys like her though they wont touch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a dork you be...Too muscular for a women.....Get real..
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Good lord, you believe a sardonic comedian...


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Moonglow said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have heard that Serena is a man. wouldnt surprise me if it turned out to be true,she seems to be way too muscular for a woman.
> 
> too bad high ranking celebritys are like politicians,get away with stuff we dont otherwise why not just come out and do an investigation and try to disprove it?
> 
> seems like a reasonable request to me. if this was some lady in college and there were these rumblings,they for sure would have an investigation into it.celebritys like her though they wont touch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a dork you be...Too muscular for a women.....Get real..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah, look at this sweet dude..
Click to expand...


----------



## Moonglow

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have heard that Serena is a man. wouldnt surprise me if it turned out to be true,she seems to be way too muscular for a woman.
> 
> too bad high ranking celebritys are like politicians,get away with stuff we dont otherwise why not just come out and do an investigation and try to disprove it?
> 
> seems like a reasonable request to me. if this was some lady in college and there were these rumblings,they for sure would have an investigation into it.celebritys like her though they wont touch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a dork you be...Too muscular for a women.....Get real..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah, look at this sweet dude..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Well next time you see her, cop a feel and find out..


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Moonglow said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have heard that Serena is a man. wouldnt surprise me if it turned out to be true,she seems to be way too muscular for a woman.
> 
> too bad high ranking celebritys are like politicians,get away with stuff we dont otherwise why not just come out and do an investigation and try to disprove it?
> 
> seems like a reasonable request to me. if this was some lady in college and there were these rumblings,they for sure would have an investigation into it.celebritys like her though they wont touch.
> 
> 
> 
> What a dork you be...Too muscular for a women.....Get real..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah, look at this sweet dude..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well next time you see her, cop a feel and find out..
Click to expand...


I bet you popped wood when you typed that, you sick freak.


----------



## Moonglow

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a dork you be...Too muscular for a women.....Get real..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah, look at this sweet dude..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well next time you see her, cop a feel and find out..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I bet you popped wood when you typed that, you sick freak.
Click to expand...

I use aluminium instead of wood..


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## LA RAM FAN

TheGreatGatsby said:


>



To no surprise,this is what this thread always degenerates down to.lol

since that is the case,I will contribute.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

9/11 inside job said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To no surprise,this is what this thread always degenerates down to.lol
> 
> since that is the case,I will contribute.
Click to expand...


How is showing pics of an Olympic event degenerating?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Moonglow 

Here's another "degenerate" post for ya.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Moonglow
> 
> Here's another "degenerate" post for ya.



You got nothing, coward?
Moonglow


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

U.S. Swimmer Ryan Lochte Robbed at Gunpoint in Brazil


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

*And these:*

*A Muslim gymnast from France who shattered his leg landing from a vault*
*A Muslim fencer from the U.S. who competed in an Islamic headbag and was eliminated in the second round*
*A Saudi Muslim judo fighter who forfeited a first-round match Sunday in a tactic to avoid facing Israel’s Gili Cohen in the second round*
*An Egyptian Muslim judo fighter who lost his match to an Israeli and refused to shake his hand as is traditional in the sport*
*Lebanese Muslim team that refused to allow the Israeli team on the same bus with them going to the Opening Ceremony*
*VIA BNI*


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

TheGreatGatsby said:


>



Way too much face, midrift and ankle showing. She probably has a beating coming....


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

One of thee best Olympians of all-time, tbh.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Talk about a deuche. Probably deserves it's own thread if anyone wants to make it.....

Colin Kaepernick explains why he sat during national anthem


----------



## LA RAM FAN

still more facts in this video  that things are progressing positive for the Raiders pass this on to pooper since he actually thinks they are moving to Vegas. No surprise since he once bought into the propaganda hook,line and sinker,they would be in LA this year along with the Rams.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

a couple more videos that put this to rest the Raiders are staying in Oakland. Larry Mcneil has been hired on by the Raiders to oversea this.who is Larry Mcneil you might ask? He is none other than the same person who was hired ob by the 49ers to get the new stadium in santa clara built. should have got someone else though since that stadium is a piece of crap dump. give me old candlestick park any day of the year.

Mayor Libby Schaaf stops by Mornings on 2

IN all the propaganda pieces by the mainstream media that the Raiders are bolting to Vegas,they NEVER mention this lilttle fact about Ronnie Lotts MOU deal mentioned in this video to no surprise.


Its funny how media keeps pushing this phony Vegas story! Vegas is ranked 42 and no financial guarantee! It's not happening because Ronnie Lott is in the picture to get something done in Oakland plus Roger Goodel is behind Lotts group to keep them in Oakland as well.


----------



## Papageorgio

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Talk about a deuche. Probably deserves it's own thread if anyone wants to make it.....
> 
> Colin Kaepernick explains why he sat during national anthem



I think he could have made his protest differently, however I defend his right to protest, no matter how silly I think it is.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

still another fart from you pooper.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

this is a long 30 minute video but well worth the watch.The mayor of Oakland pretty much sums up what I been saying all along.she doesnt give a straight answer when asked if the warriors are leaving which tells me yes they are indeed good as gone in a few years which is what I been saying,but her other answers back up what I been saying all along as well that the A's and Raiders are staying.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

still even MORE facts that prove that vegas is as phony a story as much as carson was. the investor for the raiders going to vegas sheldon adleson has been alleged to be involved in money laundering AS WELL AS being fined 47 MILLION in the past for illegal operations. with all the blackeyes the NFL has on them right now,the last thing they are going to allow want and allow is to have an NFL owner involved in money laundering to be one of the new NFL owners.

sure the NFL is corrupt,but this would put the NFL out of existance for sure if they brought in an owner who has been alleged to be involved in money laundering and was fiend 47 MILLION dollars at point for illegal operations.Not the best way in the world to try and refore the imiage of the corrupt NFL.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Darrelle Revis gets burned again this season, and Twitter is torching him for it


----------



## Dreamer

Europe and sweden to next round and me will to under 23 team to next round then doesnt matter and after this world cup me want markstrom to replace lundqvist no 1 goalkeeper good pride absolutely.


----------



## Papageorgio

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Darrelle Revis gets burned again this season, and Twitter is torching him for it



He seems to have lost a step or two, he went from a hero to a goat in just two games.


----------



## Dreamer

Canada to next round with 4-2 victory over United States.


----------



## Dreamer

U23 team are real nice vs Sweden. 

So far 3-2 in third.

Sweden must had with sudden death.

And going to next round.


----------



## Dreamer

3-3 and sudden death Sweden - U23. 

Sweden first place in group B. 5 or 6p.

Russia or U23 team on second place.

Russia must win vs Finland.


----------



## Dreamer

Russia lead two zero vs Finland after period one.


----------



## Dreamer

Now 3-0 to Russia. 

0-0, 0-2, 0-1 so far.

Big match on ways.

It's Canada-Russia.

Close to final games.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Darrelle Revis gets burned again this season, and Twitter is torching him for it



  I can watch this over and over....


----------



## Big Black Dog

I like the Redskins but they are 0-2.  I like the Packers but they are 1-1.  So far, for me, this hasn't been a great year for football.  Hope it gets better.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Texans should beat the Patriots tonight but I just cant shake the feeling that Belacheat will find a way to win.
  I just keep telling myself Brock did it in overtime last year and he can do it again.


----------



## Dreamer

Sweden - Europe AllStar

Canada - Russia

Ending with 2 and maybe 1 more final match like 30 years back.


----------



## Dreamer

Czech Republic leads 4-3 over United States in the third.


----------



## Papageorgio

Man, the Pats are doing it AGAIN! It looks like the Texans aren't at the same level of New England. Belichick is one hell of a coach, damnit!!!


----------



## Dreamer

0p for United States 2016's World Cup.


----------



## Papageorgio

Who has the third string rookie QB, Houston or New England?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

The Game has been changed


----------



## Dreamer

1+2 points for Crosby in wining game in semifinals, Russia-Canada ends 5-3 to Canada.


----------



## Dreamer

Backstrom and Gaborik goalscorer in a tight second semifinal..


----------



## Dreamer

Canada - Europe in the final game.

Come on Team Europe.

In home citey Toronto they gonna lose biggest game.

Europe have best offensive in defensive also good goalies.


----------



## Dreamer

Previews 1-3, 2-1, 4-0 in three games to team Europe. Finally.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Your own personal Tebow....

REPORT: Tim Tebow Saves Fan From Seizure After Laying His Hands On Him And Praying


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## basquebromance

tebow's on megyn kelly tonight. NOT LITERALLY. COS HE'S GAY HE WOULDN'T DO THAT!

fireworks in the nba opener. anthony alley-oop dunk, next play, lebron james dunk!


----------



## basquebromance

"didn't go in the hole" - Gregg Popovich when asked why the Spurs ain't shootin well


----------



## basquebromance

GORDON HAYWARD'S ABOUT TA SLAY DA BLAZERS! THEY WILL FALL AT HIS SEXY SWEET FEET!


----------



## Papageorgio

Blazers kick Jazzzzzz azzzz!


----------



## basquebromance

that's cos Hayward was out!


----------



## Papageorgio

That's cuz Portland is better.


----------



## basquebromance

beating a team without their future all-star hall of famer gordon hayward doesn't prove you're better


----------



## Papageorgio

basquebromance said:


> beating a team without their future all-star hall of famer gordon hayward doesn't prove you're better



On a good day Hayward is not half as good as future hall of famer Damien Lillard.


----------



## basquebromance

the only hall dame will enter is the hall of no rings ahahahahaaaa!


----------



## Papageorgio

basquebromance said:


> the only hall dame will enter is the hall of no rings ahahahahaaaa!



Right, how many rings do the Jazz have?


----------



## basquebromance

some folks have no patience. i guarantee you Hayward will get a ring. Dame's older than Sexy Gordon!


----------



## Papageorgio

basquebromance said:


> some folks have no patience. i guarantee you Hayward will get a ring. Dame's older than Sexy Gordon!



Lillard is a few months younger than Hayward and a better player.


----------



## basquebromance

one's overated, the other's underated, and you can't shut up!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Broncos' Brandon Marshall ends protest of anthem, will stand for woman killed by police

Attention whore must've been losing endorsements.


----------



## Papageorgio

basquebromance said:


> one's overated, the other's underated, and you can't shut up!



And you are a dumb ass, got anything else since you obviously don't know anything about basketball.


----------



## basquebromance

Jimmer Fredette is a better shooter than Curry!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

ESPN’s Public Editor Agrees With Viewers That Network ‘Has Moved Leftward’


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

ESPN’s Public Editor Agrees With Viewers That Network ‘Has Moved Leftward’


----------



## basquebromance

Kevin Love hit 8 for 8 from 3, for 30 points, IN ONE QUARTER...if they continue the Cavs are gonna score 200 pts against Portland!


----------



## blackhawk

I don't think we will see a better playoff game than the Cowboys/Packers game today what preformances by the veteran Rodgers and the rookie Prescott.


----------



## Wry Catcher

blackhawk said:


> I don't think we will see a better playoff game than the Cowboys/Packers game today what preformances by the veteran Rodgers and the rookie Prescott.



Posted too soon, the KC - Pitt game was as exciting and pitted two QB's opposing each other who have nothing to regret, their play was as exceptional as was the play of Rodgers and Prescott.


----------



## blackhawk

Wry Catcher said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think we will see a better playoff game than the Cowboys/Packers game today what preformances by the veteran Rodgers and the rookie Prescott.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posted too soon, the KC - Pitt game was as exciting and pitted two QB's opposing each other who have nothing to regret, their play was as exceptional as was the play of Rodgers and Prescott.
Click to expand...

Didn't really get the chance to keep up with that one we had severe weather hit the are last night had power outages and weather updates good part of the night. Must have been hell of a game to rank up with Cowboys and Packers.


----------



## Wry Catcher

blackhawk said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think we will see a better playoff game than the Cowboys/Packers game today what preformances by the veteran Rodgers and the rookie Prescott.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posted too soon, the KC - Pitt game was as exciting and pitted two QB's opposing each other who have nothing to regret, their play was as exceptional as was the play of Rodgers and Prescott.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't really get the chance to keep up with that one we had severe weather hit the are last night had power outages and weather updates good part of the night. Must have been hell of a game to rank up with Cowboys and Packers.
Click to expand...


Sorry you missed the Cowboy - Packer game.  Below are the links to the highlights of the BEST playoff game I ever attended:


----------



## blackhawk

Wry Catcher said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think we will see a better playoff game than the Cowboys/Packers game today what preformances by the veteran Rodgers and the rookie Prescott.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posted too soon, the KC - Pitt game was as exciting and pitted two QB's opposing each other who have nothing to regret, their play was as exceptional as was the play of Rodgers and Prescott.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't really get the chance to keep up with that one we had severe weather hit the are last night had power outages and weather updates good part of the night. Must have been hell of a game to rank up with Cowboys and Packers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry you missed the Cowboy - Packer game.  Below are the links to the highlights of the BEST playoff game I ever attended:
Click to expand...

Got the Cowboys- Packers game it was Chiefs- Steelers the weather took out it was so rough after the game out at Cowboy stadium they were keeping people in the stadium till the weather calmed down.


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Anguish, sympathy for Heap after ex-NFL player's kid killed


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Aaron Hernandez's hidden sexuality fueled the murder of Odin Lloyd, police sources say


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Reds hilariously troll Cubs fans with 'Bandwagon Cam'


----------



## yiostheoy

TheGreatGatsby said:


> *Welcome to the USMB Sports Bar. *
> 
> Take a load and talk about whatever's
> going in on sports or just celebrate life
> in general. Women always drink free
> when they show their ticket stubs.


Old thread.


----------



## yiostheoy

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Reds hilariously troll Cubs fans with 'Bandwagon Cam'


Do you TheGreatGatsby always bump this ???


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

yiostheoy said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Welcome to the USMB Sports Bar. *
> 
> Take a load and talk about whatever's
> going in on sports or just celebrate life
> in general. Women always drink free
> when they show their ticket stubs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old thread.
Click to expand...




yiostheoy said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reds hilariously troll Cubs fans with 'Bandwagon Cam'
> 
> 
> 
> Do you TheGreatGatsby always bump this ???
Click to expand...


0/10


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

To a future without Jurgen fucking Klinsmann. And in honor of the 2 US WC qualifiers in the upcoming days...


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Venus Williams kills a person and maims another.

Venus says she's 'heartbroken' by fatal accident


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Islam makes Wimbledon a mess


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

The pundits that had already marked an undefeated season for the Redcoats.

Worry sets in as Patriots fear Julian Edelman tore his ACL


----------



## Unkotare

TheGreatGatsby said:


> The pundits that had already marked an undefeated season ...
> 
> Worry sets in as Patriots fear Julian Edelman tore his ACL



And?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Unkotare said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> The pundits that had already marked an undefeated season ...
> 
> Worry sets in as Patriots fear Julian Edelman tore his ACL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And?
Click to expand...


Self explanatory statement, vagitare.


----------



## Unkotare

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> The pundits that had already marked an undefeated season ...
> 
> Worry sets in as Patriots fear Julian Edelman tore his ACL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Self explanatory statement....
Click to expand...



Not really.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Unkotare said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> The pundits that had already marked an undefeated season ...
> 
> Worry sets in as Patriots fear Julian Edelman tore his ACL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Self explanatory statement....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not really.
Click to expand...


Well, if you have a statement or specific question, I can converse further on this. But I doubt you do, and you're just being you.


----------



## Unkotare

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> The pundits that had already marked an undefeated season ...
> 
> Worry sets in as Patriots fear Julian Edelman tore his ACL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Self explanatory statement....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, if you have a statement or specific question, I can converse further on this. But I doubt you do, and you're just being you.
Click to expand...



You are the one who needs to clarify.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Unkotare said:


> You are the one who needs to clarify.



Okay, I want to be REAL CLEAR; you are the biggest deuche on USMB.


----------



## Unkotare

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one who needs to clarify.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I want to be REAL CLEAR; you are the biggest deuche on USMB.
Click to expand...




Hmmm... avoiding the issue...


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Unkotare said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one who needs to clarify.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I want to be REAL CLEAR; you are the biggest deuche on USMB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm... avoiding the issue...
Click to expand...


What issue? That you post like a two-year-old and can't use your words?


----------



## Unkotare

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one who needs to clarify.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I want to be REAL CLEAR; you are the biggest deuche on USMB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm... avoiding the issue...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What issue? ....
Click to expand...



The one you seem to be avoiding


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Unkotare said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one who needs to clarify.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I want to be REAL CLEAR; you are the biggest deuche on USMB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm... avoiding the issue...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What issue? ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The one you seem to be avoiding
Click to expand...


Ask your question, or stop being the board's biggest queafer.


----------



## Unkotare

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one who needs to clarify.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I want to be REAL CLEAR; you are the biggest deuche on USMB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm... avoiding the issue...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What issue? ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The one you seem to be avoiding
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ask your question, or stop being the board's biggest queafer.
Click to expand...



Would have been easier for you not to shoot your mouth off in the first place, huh?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Unkotare said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I want to be REAL CLEAR; you are the biggest deuche on USMB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm... avoiding the issue...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What issue? ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The one you seem to be avoiding
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ask your question, or stop being the board's biggest queafer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Would have been easier for you not to shoot your mouth off in the first place, huh?
Click to expand...


Would've been easiest if you used your words.


----------



## Darkwind

I'm wondering how far down the ranks Ohio State is going to fall after tonight?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Darkwind said:


> I'm wondering how far down the ranks Ohio State is going to fall after tonight?



They'll likely be in the playoffs if they win out. System was made for them.


----------



## Darkwind

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering how far down the ranks Ohio State is going to fall after tonight?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They'll likely be in the playoffs if they win out. System was made for them.
Click to expand...

True.  They'll probably stay in the top 10 since OU as ranked 5th in the Nation.  I'd like to see them fall to about 23 though.  lol


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Most the country gets to watch Cowboys-Broncos, except for us schmucks stuck with our regional match-ups.






*Key:* _Cowboys at Broncos (Red), Redskins at Rams (Blue), 49ers at Seahawks (Green)_


----------



## basquebromance

watching sports is gay! cuz you're literally salivating over other men.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Best player out. NFL just got boring.

Packers: Rodgers could miss rest of season with collarbone


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Serves Rams right for ditching their Orange County roots for a second time. Shallow homecoming.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Not often do playoff contender teams lose the playoffs on their eighth game, but I think the Packers just did. Losing to the Lions at Lambeau and going to 4-4 is a killer. They needed 5-3 and some good breaks with Aaron Rodgers out. Someone would argue they're out anyways with that non-existant running attack.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

(10-0) UCF 28 (9-1) USF 27 with about four minutes left in the 3rd and USF in FG range.

If UCF goes undefeated and are not in the playoff, it'll be another embarrassment for college football.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

TheGreatGatsby said:


> (10-0) UCF 28 (9-1) USF 27 with about four minutes left in the 3rd and USF in FG range.
> 
> If UCF goes undefeated and are not in the playoff, it'll be another embarrassment for college football.



Who did UCF play this year?


----------



## Old Yeller

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> (10-0) UCF 28 (9-1) USF 27 with about four minutes left in the 3rd and USF in FG range.
> 
> If UCF goes undefeated and are not in the playoff, it'll be another embarrassment for college football.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who did UCF play this year?
Click to expand...


UCF results below:




Memphis MD SF SMU NAVY.....don't get me started.


----------



## Old Yeller

MIA played:  




ND VT GT........gee what a jugger-naught.  They should be out.  May be out when lose to Clemson.  Shall we go on?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Old Yeller said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> (10-0) UCF 28 (9-1) USF 27 with about four minutes left in the 3rd and USF in FG range.
> 
> If UCF goes undefeated and are not in the playoff, it'll be another embarrassment for college football.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who did UCF play this year?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> UCF results below:
> View attachment 162716
> 
> Memphis MD SF SMU NAVY.....don't get me started.
Click to expand...


So, other than Memphis, which should be an FCS school, nobody in particular?


----------



## Jackson

Now that Bama bombed, Miami took it in the ass and Stanford stomped on Notre Dame, Wisconsin and Clemson look like gold...of course if OSU overtakes Wisconsin next week, many bets are off.


----------



## Jackson

Interesting....Nov. odds on the playoff teams as of Nov. 20th...



Ohio State's odds to win the College Football Playoff jumped to 8-1, and the Buckeyes now trail only Alabama and Oklahoma. The Crimson Tide, now at 4-5, remain the favorite. Full odds from the Westgate Las Vegas SuperBook are below.

_Odds as of Nov. 20._

*2017-18 CFB Title Odds*

*TEAM                                                OPENING ODDS       UPDATED ODDS*

Alabama Crimson Tide                         3-1                               4-5

Oklahoma Sooners                               8-1                               9-2

Ohio State Buckeyes                            8-1                              8-1

Clemson Tigers                                    20-1                            8-1

Auburn Tigers                                      25-1                            10-1

Miami Hurricanes                                 30-1                            10-1

Georgia Bulldogs                                  30-1                            10-1

Wisconsin Badgers                               40-1                            12-1

USC Trojans                                          8-1                              60-1

TCU Horned Frogs                                60-1                            100-1

Notre Dame Fighting Irish                      60-1                            200-1

Penn State Nittany Lions                       25-1                            300-1

Full odds to win 2017-18 College Football Playoff


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Jackson said:


> Interesting....Nov. odds on the playoff teams as of Nov. 20th...
> 
> 
> 
> Ohio State's odds to win the College Football Playoff jumped to 8-1, and the Buckeyes now trail only Alabama and Oklahoma. The Crimson Tide, now at 4-5, remain the favorite. Full odds from the Westgate Las Vegas SuperBook are below.
> 
> _Odds as of Nov. 20._
> 
> *2017-18 CFB Title Odds*
> 
> *TEAM                                                OPENING ODDS       UPDATED ODDS*
> 
> Alabama Crimson Tide                         3-1                               4-5
> 
> Oklahoma Sooners                               8-1                               9-2
> 
> Ohio State Buckeyes                            8-1                              8-1
> 
> Clemson Tigers                                    20-1                            8-1
> 
> Auburn Tigers                                      25-1                            10-1
> 
> Miami Hurricanes                                 30-1                            10-1
> 
> Georgia Bulldogs                                  30-1                            10-1
> 
> Wisconsin Badgers                               40-1                            12-1
> 
> USC Trojans                                          8-1                              60-1
> 
> TCU Horned Frogs                                60-1                            100-1
> 
> Notre Dame Fighting Irish                      60-1                            200-1
> 
> Penn State Nittany Lions                       25-1                            300-1
> 
> Full odds to win 2017-18 College Football Playoff




All of those are now overcome by recent game results!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> (10-0) UCF 28 (9-1) USF 27 with about four minutes left in the 3rd and USF in FG range.
> 
> If UCF goes undefeated and are not in the playoff, it'll be another embarrassment for college football.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who did UCF play this year?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> UCF results below:
> View attachment 162716
> 
> Memphis MD SF SMU NAVY.....don't get me started.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, other than Memphis, which should be an FCS school, nobody in particular?
Click to expand...


 FCS

The system puts these dumb labels in there to craft erroneous perception to idiots.


----------



## Old Yeller

Tablet limited:  UCF is div-1 school.  Played at least 5 teams flirting with top 25.

Maybe they should make this bowl Championship a seperate division 1-A for only those "really" eligible?

Even if Memphis beats UCF both will be 1-loss.  Same as other 1-loss div-1 schools...or are they? When Ohio st. Squeaks by WISC, the apple cart tips.

Oh wait.  WISC beat NorthWestern....my bad. That makes you an automatic lock I guess.  UCF road win at SMU rendered invalid.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Old Yeller said:


> Tablet limited:  UCF is div-1 school.  Played at least 5 teams flirting with top 25.
> 
> Maybe they should make this bowl Championship a seperate division 1-A for only those "really" eligible?
> 
> Even if Memphis beats UCF both will be 1-loss.  Same as other 1-loss div-1 schools...or are they? When Ohio st. Squeaks by WISC, the apple cart tips.
> 
> Oh wait.  WISC beat NorthWestern....my bad. That makes you an automatic lock I guess.  UCF road win at SMU rendered invalid.



Undefeated UCF at #12 in the playoff rankings and two-loss Auburn at #4. It's a have and have-nots system.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tablet limited:  UCF is div-1 school.  Played at least 5 teams flirting with top 25.
> 
> Maybe they should make this bowl Championship a seperate division 1-A for only those "really" eligible?
> 
> Even if Memphis beats UCF both will be 1-loss.  Same as other 1-loss div-1 schools...or are they? When Ohio st. Squeaks by WISC, the apple cart tips.
> 
> Oh wait.  WISC beat NorthWestern....my bad. That makes you an automatic lock I guess.  UCF road win at SMU rendered invalid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Undefeated UCF at #12 in the playoff rankings and two-loss Auburn at #4. It's a have and have-nots system.
Click to expand...


UCF needs to play in a real conference or play their non conference schedule against top 25 teams if they want any respect.  The toughest team they played this year was Memphis.


----------



## Old Yeller

Could they at least _PRETEND_ that UCF controls their own destiny (same as WISC)?  Is that too much to ask?    

2-loss teams control their won destiny  (AUB and OSU).
Many 1-loss teams control their own destiny (but not Memphis).


I forgot:  powerhouse WISC beat powerhouse NORTHWESTERN......all hail power conference.


----------



## Old Yeller

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tablet limited:  UCF is div-1 school.  Played at least 5 teams flirting with top 25.
> 
> Maybe they should make this bowl Championship a seperate division 1-A for only those "really" eligible?
> 
> Even if Memphis beats UCF both will be 1-loss.  Same as other 1-loss div-1 schools...or are they? When Ohio st. Squeaks by WISC, the apple cart tips.
> 
> Oh wait.  WISC beat NorthWestern....my bad. That makes you an automatic lock I guess.  UCF road win at SMU rendered invalid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Undefeated UCF at #12 in the playoff rankings and two-loss Auburn at #4. It's a have and have-nots system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> UCF needs to play in a real conference or play their non conference schedule against top 25 teams if they want any respect.  The toughest team they played this year was Memphis.
Click to expand...






Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> UCF needs to play in a real conference or play their non conference schedule against top 25 teams if they want any respect. The toughest team they played this year was Memphis.



In General..... Admiral.......I would agree. But, UCF won road games at NAVY SMU MD etc. That is not Chopped Liver. GT was scheduled but the Hurricane got that one. 

WISC did not do crap.........yet they control their own destiny? If OSU beats them OSU goes in but UCF has no shot? huh?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Old Yeller said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tablet limited:  UCF is div-1 school.  Played at least 5 teams flirting with top 25.
> 
> Maybe they should make this bowl Championship a seperate division 1-A for only those "really" eligible?
> 
> Even if Memphis beats UCF both will be 1-loss.  Same as other 1-loss div-1 schools...or are they? When Ohio st. Squeaks by WISC, the apple cart tips.
> 
> Oh wait.  WISC beat NorthWestern....my bad. That makes you an automatic lock I guess.  UCF road win at SMU rendered invalid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Undefeated UCF at #12 in the playoff rankings and two-loss Auburn at #4. It's a have and have-nots system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> UCF needs to play in a real conference or play their non conference schedule against top 25 teams if they want any respect.  The toughest team they played this year was Memphis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> UCF needs to play in a real conference or play their non conference schedule against top 25 teams if they want any respect. The toughest team they played this year was Memphis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In General..... Admiral.......I would agree. But, UCF won road games at NAVY SMU MD etc. That is not Chopped Liver. GT was scheduled but the Hurricane got that one.
> 
> WISC did not do crap.........yet they control their own destiny? If OSU beats them OSU goes in but UCF has no shot? huh?
Click to expand...


Sorry!  None of those teams can compete.  They are simply also-rans!


----------



## Old Yeller

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tablet limited:  UCF is div-1 school.  Played at least 5 teams flirting with top 25.
> 
> Maybe they should make this bowl Championship a seperate division 1-A for only those "really" eligible?
> 
> Even if Memphis beats UCF both will be 1-loss.  Same as other 1-loss div-1 schools...or are they? When Ohio st. Squeaks by WISC, the apple cart tips.
> 
> Oh wait.  WISC beat NorthWestern....my bad. That makes you an automatic lock I guess.  UCF road win at SMU rendered invalid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Undefeated UCF at #12 in the playoff rankings and two-loss Auburn at #4. It's a have and have-nots system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> UCF needs to play in a real conference or play their non conference schedule against top 25 teams if they want any respect.  The toughest team they played this year was Memphis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> UCF needs to play in a real conference or play their non conference schedule against top 25 teams if they want any respect. The toughest team they played this year was Memphis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In General..... Admiral.......I would agree. But, UCF won road games at NAVY SMU MD etc. That is not Chopped Liver. GT was scheduled but the Hurricane got that one.
> 
> WISC did not do crap.........yet they control their own destiny? If OSU beats them OSU goes in but UCF has no shot? huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry!  None of those teams can compete.  They are simply also-rans!
Click to expand...



Look at what America has become....."the Admiral" thinks Navy Midshipmen are also ran.  at home!  I will alert the media.  

SMU....you stink too.  Maryland, well just give it up ACC, down year. If you are not Iowa.....er wait?  They beat juggernaught OHIO.  MEM enjoy you Holiday bowl......you are not really DIV-1.

Gee too bad they did not get to play MSU or IU. We play the schedule,  win them all.   Crickets.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Old Yeller said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tablet limited:  UCF is div-1 school.  Played at least 5 teams flirting with top 25.
> 
> Maybe they should make this bowl Championship a seperate division 1-A for only those "really" eligible?
> 
> Even if Memphis beats UCF both will be 1-loss.  Same as other 1-loss div-1 schools...or are they? When Ohio st. Squeaks by WISC, the apple cart tips.
> 
> Oh wait.  WISC beat NorthWestern....my bad. That makes you an automatic lock I guess.  UCF road win at SMU rendered invalid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Undefeated UCF at #12 in the playoff rankings and two-loss Auburn at #4. It's a have and have-nots system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> UCF needs to play in a real conference or play their non conference schedule against top 25 teams if they want any respect.  The toughest team they played this year was Memphis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> UCF needs to play in a real conference or play their non conference schedule against top 25 teams if they want any respect. The toughest team they played this year was Memphis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In General..... Admiral.......I would agree. But, UCF won road games at NAVY SMU MD etc. That is not Chopped Liver. GT was scheduled but the Hurricane got that one.
> 
> WISC did not do crap.........yet they control their own destiny? If OSU beats them OSU goes in but UCF has no shot? huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry!  None of those teams can compete.  They are simply also-rans!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Look at what America has become....."the Admiral" thinks Navy Midshipmen are also ran.  at home!  I will alert the media.
> 
> SMU....you stink too.  Maryland, well just give it up ACC, down year. If you are not Iowa.....er wait?  They beat juggernaught OHIO.  MEM enjoy you Holiday bowl......you are not really DIV-1.
> 
> Gee too bad they did not get to play MSU or IU. We play the schedule,  win them all.   Crickets.
Click to expand...


Military academies suck at football because the military standards don't allow for 300 pound lineman unless they are 8 feet tall!

Auburn's nose guard was in my platoon as a Marine PLC program student.  He had to drop out of the program because he could not meet the weight standards even though the man had virtually not an ounce of fat on his body.  He was a beast!

I am sorry that you don't understand that there are varying levels within college football.  Every one of those teams you mentioned are also-rans.  They may have had some good teams in the past, but for the past few decades they have sucked ass!

How many teams outside the SEC have won a national championship since the year 2000?

Start adding up the wins by Alabama, Auburn, Florida and LSU and who do you have left?

Clemson, OSU, OK, TX, FSU and USC. (USC was stripped of their title in 2004 and it should have gone to Auburn that year).


----------



## Old Yeller

Then change the playoff rules.  No also-rans allowed.  Had what?  3 years of this bowl stuff? ALA-FSU-OSU winners?  of course you are right, but 12-0 played D1 schedule yet a 2 loss team jumps over?  That says not eligible to me.  

We have real D1 and phony D1 teams in case ALA FSU OSU stumbles.

If they don't let you in you can't win.  Boise beat OKLA one yr in a major bowl. it can happen.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Old Yeller said:


> Then change the playoff rules.  No also-rans allowed.  Had what?  3 years? ALA-FSU-OSU winners?  of course you are right, but 12-0 played D1 and a 2 loss team jumps over.  That says not eligible to me.
> 
> If they don't let you in you can't win.  Boise beat OKLA one yr in a major bowl. it can happen.



There are no playoff rules!  They are selected by a committee that can take all of that into consideration.  Auburn just beat two number one teams and lost the second game of the season to the current number one team, plus a four point loss on the road at LSU.  Right now they are playing better football than some of those teams that played patsies lall year and went undefeated.


----------



## Papageorgio

I looked at UCF’s schedule, they haven’t beaten a ranked team yet. Their strength of schedule is not all that great. Wisconsin thumped Maryland as did UCF, Wisconsin also beat Iowa, Michigan and Northwestern. Those teams are a lot tougher than Navy, Maryland, the only team comparable to the teams Wisconsin beat is Memphis.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tablet limited:  UCF is div-1 school.  Played at least 5 teams flirting with top 25.
> 
> Maybe they should make this bowl Championship a seperate division 1-A for only those "really" eligible?
> 
> Even if Memphis beats UCF both will be 1-loss.  Same as other 1-loss div-1 schools...or are they? When Ohio st. Squeaks by WISC, the apple cart tips.
> 
> Oh wait.  WISC beat NorthWestern....my bad. That makes you an automatic lock I guess.  UCF road win at SMU rendered invalid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Undefeated UCF at #12 in the playoff rankings and two-loss Auburn at #4. It's a have and have-nots system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> UCF needs to play in a real conference or play their non conference schedule against top 25 teams if they want any respect.  The toughest team they played this year was Memphis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> UCF needs to play in a real conference or play their non conference schedule against top 25 teams if they want any respect. The toughest team they played this year was Memphis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In General..... Admiral.......I would agree. But, UCF won road games at NAVY SMU MD etc. That is not Chopped Liver. GT was scheduled but the Hurricane got that one.
> 
> WISC did not do crap.........yet they control their own destiny? If OSU beats them OSU goes in but UCF has no shot? huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry!  None of those teams can compete.  They are simply also-rans!
Click to expand...


Y'er skeered.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Papageorgio said:


> I looked at UCF’s schedule, they haven’t beaten a ranked team yet. Their strength of schedule is not all that great. Wisconsin thumped Maryland as did UCF, Wisconsin also beat Iowa, Michigan and Northwestern. Those teams are a lot tougher than Navy, Maryland, the only team comparable to the teams Wisconsin beat is Memphis.



But those teams also lost to ranked teams. And USF is ranked IIRC.


----------



## Old Yeller

Understood.  got it now Admiral. Bowl Championship is a Poll driven popularity contest based on AP (MSM lol!) rankings.  

You control your own destiny if you are in SEC or Big10.  Others.........tease them along to keep interest high.

If you win at Illinois or ARK we jump you 5 spots over teams playing Duke or Colorado St.


----------



## Pop23

Old Yeller said:


> Then change the playoff rules.  No also-rans allowed.  Had what?  3 years of this bowl stuff? ALA-FSU-OSU winners?  of course you are right, but 12-0 played D1 schedule yet a 2 loss team jumps over?  That says not eligible to me.
> 
> We have real D1 and phony D1 teams in case ALA FSU OSU stumbles.
> 
> If they don't let you in you can't win.  Boise beat OKLA one yr in a major bowl. it can happen.



Anyone who watched the championship game knows UCF could put up points on anyone. Scott Frost, in two years, did something no other coach in the History of the game ever did. From 0-12 to 12 - 0. That is commendable at any level. 

Now my Huskers have him. Just hope he can get us to a division championship in 5 years. 

Frost unveiled, vows to revive Nebraska's glory


----------



## WinterBorn

Old Yeller said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tablet limited:  UCF is div-1 school.  Played at least 5 teams flirting with top 25.
> 
> Maybe they should make this bowl Championship a seperate division 1-A for only those "really" eligible?
> 
> Even if Memphis beats UCF both will be 1-loss.  Same as other 1-loss div-1 schools...or are they? When Ohio st. Squeaks by WISC, the apple cart tips.
> 
> Oh wait.  WISC beat NorthWestern....my bad. That makes you an automatic lock I guess.  UCF road win at SMU rendered invalid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Undefeated UCF at #12 in the playoff rankings and two-loss Auburn at #4. It's a have and have-nots system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> UCF needs to play in a real conference or play their non conference schedule against top 25 teams if they want any respect.  The toughest team they played this year was Memphis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> UCF needs to play in a real conference or play their non conference schedule against top 25 teams if they want any respect. The toughest team they played this year was Memphis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In General..... Admiral.......I would agree. But, UCF won road games at NAVY SMU MD etc. That is not Chopped Liver. GT was scheduled but the Hurricane got that one.
> 
> WISC did not do crap.........yet they control their own destiny? If OSU beats them OSU goes in but UCF has no shot? huh?
Click to expand...


Strength of schedule means you played tough teams.  Calling SMU or MD tough is laughable.  In the last 5 years SMU has only had one winning season.  MD has had 5 losing seasons in the last 10 years, and only 2 of the last 10 had them winning 8 games or more.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

WinterBorn said:


> Strength of schedule means you played tough teams.  Calling SMU or MD tough is laughable.  In the last 5 years SMU has only had one winning season.  MD has had 5 losing seasons in the last 10 years, and only 2 of the last 10 had them winning 8 games or more.



It must be nice to have a built-in excuse for losing 2 games that allows for championship contention still.


----------



## Papageorgio

The only 2 loss team to win a national championship was in 1960 by Minnesota. They were 8-1 when they were voted the championship and then lost to Washington in the Rose Bowl to finish 8-2. To think a 2 loss team should be in the discussion to be a national champion, especially after a 30 plus point drubbing by a mediocre team is absolutely insane.


----------



## WinterBorn

Actually, LSU won the BCS Championship in 2007.  Coincidentally they won the National Championship by beating Ohio State. 

But your are right.   A 2 loss team should not be in the playoffs.  Especially with the bad loss to Iowa.


----------



## WheelieAddict

Never underestimate SU in the tourney. OK it's gonna be a loss but it's alright Buffalo reppin upstate NY


----------



## MarathonMike

RU guys watching the Virginia game? They are getting their asses kicked by 16 seed UMBC!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

MarathonMike said:


> RU guys watching the Virginia game? They are getting their asses kicked by 16 seed UMBC!



I had a feeling about that game. Virginia was a paper tiger. This game shows how 'small' schools like Vermont get screwed by the selection committee when they don't win their tournament. Vermont was a strong team all season, too.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

19-month-old daughter of skier Bode Miller drowns in pool

Fuck that guy was always such a douche. Dumb party boy was probably too fucking drunk to notice his daughter was drowning. Even the police are investigating.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

MarathonMike said:


> RU guys watching the Virginia game? They are getting their asses kicked by 16 seed UMBC!



Damn, I was in Vegas too. But I didn't make it to the sports book in time to clean up on odds.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

https://deadspin.com/the-world-cup-is-coming-to-russia-which-means-stray-do-1826012469


----------



## LoneLaugher

Threadus Resurrectus


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Hey TheGreatGatsby  with football just under a month away from starting and i was talking with you on another thread recently.something i been wanting to ask you for a while is this question.

If you go many pages back,you mentioned once when it FINALLY dawned on you that i just might be right that the Rams were coming back to LA saying back then that if the Rams did come back,as long as jeff fisher was the coach,you would not watch them or have anything to do with them.You also said that if they brought john robinson back you MIGHT think about supporting them. 

I will never understand THAT line of  thinking from you  because even though John Robinson was the Rams last winning coach they had in LOS ANGELES before Mcvey got there,that guy was an idiot.He only had Eric Dickerson and other great hall of fame players and other excellent players to make him look good, for instance,he was too stupid to bench that idiot Dieter Brock in that playoff loss to the Bears in 85 in favor of Jeff Kemp who even as a backup was ONE HUNDRED TIMES better than Brock. 

I hated Fisher as much as you did but I hated Robinson even more,his mind always froze up in the playoffs. so wanting Robionson back was as much stupid as not wanting to see them because of fisher being the coach.

with all THAT being said,now that the Rams got a good coach in Mcvey,are you going to be season ticket holder NOW?


----------



## Papageorgio

Too f’ing stupid! Oh my, what a tard!  Thanks for the laugh! Lol!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

this would have been a fun place to be at last night.,wow,what a game.  and THIS game is not scripted like the NFL. 

An extraordinary night down in Rams’ old home at the Big A...

Never cared much for the Dodgers but I really liked  the Angels   back in the 80's when they had Rod Carew.He was my favorite player growing up.


----------



## WheelieAddict

NFL is scripted? It must be for the Rams to lose get used to that lol


----------



## Papageorgio

WheelieAddict said:


> NFL is scripted? It must be for the Rams to lose get used to that lol



Just wait it gets even better. He believes the NFL is scripted however he believes the New England Patriots cheat. I’m trying to figure out if it is scripted, how do you cheat? He hasn’t answered that one, nor even attempted.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

WheelieAddict said:


> NFL is scripted? It must be for the Rams to lose get used to that lol



they are ALWAYS scripted dude ESPECIALLY for the pats.. I took everybody to school last year how both the Rams/saints game and the Chiefs/cheatriots games were  scripted by the refs and the superbowl was as well.

 anybody with an ounce of a brain KNOWS that had it been any other team other than the pats,then it would have been scripted for the Rams to WIN with them being back in LA. I said MANY times before the Rams moved back to LA they would be winners again cause the NFL wants Los Angeles to do well in their market.It did not take a genius to understand that.


----------



## Papageorgio

LA RAM FAN said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> NFL is scripted? It must be for the Rams to lose get used to that lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was for them in the superbowl.It will ALWAYS be as long as it is against the cheatriots.you should know THAT be now.
Click to expand...


The board moron speaks again! Lol! I so own that nut job.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Pooper you sure  have a sad obsession over me. You really do.You have the same obsession over me as a poster that I had over the Rams coming back to LA for two years.

That question was ONLY for GG,had NOTHING to do with you,and whatever you said after i posted,based on your history,it was some juvenile kids stuff no doubt.

so long as your here,this was a pic taken of you last fall when you heard the truth from me and sealybozo that you hate hearing that the pats have disgraced a great sport with their cheating and cant  win the playoffs and superbowls and have such a great record at home cause they are cheaters and have the refs in their pockets and that the REAL NFL quarterbacks that STILL have the most superbowl wins are tied at four a piece being joe montana and terry bradshaw and belicheat is not a good coach. you were so butthurt over that truth,you did THIS below

this pic was taken of you when you could not counter those facts. sorry the truth hurts son and you REALLY need to get over this sad obsession you have over me,


----------



## Papageorgio

LA RAM FAN said:


> Pooper you sure  have a sad obsession over me. You really do.You have the same obsession over me as a poster that I had over the Rams coming back to LA for two years.
> 
> That question was ONLY for GG,had NOTHING to do with you,and whatever you said after i posted,based on your history,it was some juvenile kids stuff no doubt.
> 
> so long as your here,this was a pic taken of you last fall when you heard the truth from me and sealybozo that you hate hearing that the pats have disgraced a great sport with their cheating and cant  win the playoffs and superbowls and have such a great record at home cause they are cheaters and have the refs in their pockets and that the REAL NFL quarterbacks that STILL have the most superbowl wins are tied at four a piece being joe montana and terry bradshaw and belicheat is not a good coach. you were so butthurt over that truth,you did THIS below
> 
> this pic was taken of you when you could not counter those facts. sorry the truth hurts son and you REALLY need to get over this sad obsession you have over me,



Keep piling on the proof that I live in your head rent free. Go ahead and tell me how the NFL is s rioted yet the Patriots cheat. Lol! What a stupid position you take. Between rightwinger and myself you just have nothing but tears. Thanks for the laughs board moron.  

Now, like always don’t answer the question and runaway! Lol! Moron.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

LA RAM FAN said:


> Hey
> 
> with all THAT being said,now that the Rams got a good coach in Mcvey,are you going to be season ticket holder NOW?:D




Do they have their new stadium yet; I haven't been paying close attention.

Had they went back to Anaheim and not that shit hole in LA, I very well would've went to a game or two.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

LA RAM FAN said:


> Pooper you sure  have a sad obsession over me. You really do.You have the same obsession over me as a poster that I had over the Rams coming back to LA for two years.
> 
> That question was ONLY for GG,had NOTHING to do with you,and whatever you said after i posted,based on your history,it was some juvenile kids stuff no doubt.
> 
> so long as your here,this was a pic taken of you last fall when you heard the truth from me and sealybozo that you hate hearing that the pats have disgraced a great sport with their cheating and cant  win the playoffs and superbowls and have such a great record at home cause they are cheaters and have the refs in their pockets and that the REAL NFL quarterbacks that STILL have the most superbowl wins are tied at four a piece being joe montana and terry bradshaw and belicheat is not a good coach. you were so butthurt over that truth,you did THIS below
> 
> this pic was taken of you when you could not counter those facts. sorry the truth hurts son and you REALLY need to get over this sad obsession you have over me,




oh and my third to last thought on this before i leave this thread since you have stunk up this thread pooper with your sad obsession you have over me,

only a sad pathetic shit whould make excuse after excuse for a team like this one here that CANNOT win playoff games WITHOUT the refs in their pockets-unfortunately there are thousands of those kind of filth that cheer on a team like this one below that has disgraced the game.Beam me up scotty,there is no intelligent life forms on this planet cheering on a team like this who would NEVER have such a great home record and win so many playoff wins WITHOUT these facts.

these pics below were made by genuis's.Man I sure wish I could take credit for being the genius to come up with these very TRUTHFUL pics but no,I cant take credit for that.HEE HEE

This FIRST pic here applies to Joe Montana as well. 

































































































Brady OBVIOUSLY regrets not cheating by not deflating the balls in the superbowl against the eagles.The eagles coach unlike carrol,mcvey and the falcons coach,HE did not throw the game to them so they could not win just like that coach Tom whats his name of the Giants did not throw the two superbowls to them,he did not throw those two superbowls to them either and as a result,they could not win.HEE HEE.






comedy gold.great stuff there. other NFL teams should start showing these pics for their message boards.

As i said before,i sure would like to meet the genuis or genius'es that came up with this priceless material. I would love to take credit for it but i cant do that, that would be dishonest.

I sure wish bosten resident Chrissy troll STILL posted here,oh she would have a nervous breakdown if she ever saw this,she always threw temper tantrems and got angry always taking it personal when her cheatriots were exposed as liars and cheaters.


----------



## Papageorgio

LA RAM FAN said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pooper you sure  have a sad obsession over me. You really do.You have the same obsession over me as a poster that I had over the Rams coming back to LA for two years.
> 
> That question was ONLY for GG,had NOTHING to do with you,and whatever you said after i posted,based on your history,it was some juvenile kids stuff no doubt.
> 
> so long as your here,this was a pic taken of you last fall when you heard the truth from me and sealybozo that you hate hearing that the pats have disgraced a great sport with their cheating and cant  win the playoffs and superbowls and have such a great record at home cause they are cheaters and have the refs in their pockets and that the REAL NFL quarterbacks that STILL have the most superbowl wins are tied at four a piece being joe montana and terry bradshaw and belicheat is not a good coach. you were so butthurt over that truth,you did THIS below
> 
> this pic was taken of you when you could not counter those facts. sorry the truth hurts son and you REALLY need to get over this sad obsession you have over me,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and my third to last thought on this before i leave this thread since you have stunk up this thread pooper with your sad obsession you have over me,
> 
> only a sad pathetic shit whould make excuse after excuse for a team like this one here that CANNOT win playoff games WITHOUT the refs in their pockets-unfortunately there are thousands of those kind of filth that cheer on a team like this one below that has disgraced the game.Beam me up scotty,there is no intelligent life forms on this planet cheering on a team like this who would NEVER have such a great home record and win so many playoff wins WITHOUT these facts.
> 
> these pics below were made by genuis's.Man I sure wish I could take credit for being the genius to come up with these very TRUTHFUL pics but no,I cant take credit for that.HEE HEE
> 
> This FIRST pic here applies to Joe Montana as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> comedy gold.great stuff there. other NFL teams should start showing these pics for their message boards.
> 
> As i said before,i sure would like to meet the genuis or genius'es that came up with this priceless material. I would love to take credit for it but i cant do that, that would be dishonest.
> 
> I sure wish bosten resident Chrissy troll STILL posted here,oh she would have a nervous breakdown if she ever saw this,she always threw temper tantrems and got angry always taking it personal when her cheatriots were exposed as liars and cheaters.
Click to expand...


I noticed you failed to explain why a league that you claim is scripted can have cheaters. I knew you wouldn’t answer now runaway like the coward you are. Take care, love the space I own in your head.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

and i saved the THREE  best pics for last. as great as all those other pics were that i just posted,these two are even better as hard as it is to believe and deserve a post of their own away from those other pics.LOL

 Oh my god,i had my suspecions but i never had any proof UNTIL now.Tom Shady Brady AND Belicheat are both indeed gay. I challenge anybody here to find a quarterback kissing his head coach on the MOUTH,

the cheek doesnt count,that doesnt mean nothing, but the MOUTH,the guy is OBVIOUSLY gay.Brady got it from his sick father because there are ALSO photos of Brady kissing his father on the MOUTH  AND his son as well. He is so OBVIOUSLY a homosexual. I bet his children are ALL adopted,either that or brady got grossed out having sex with his wife those times   ONLY to make it look like he was not a queer.

even i never knew about these photos till now,cant wait til the football playoff season starts so EVERYBODY can see them this TOTALLY screams GAY.







these other photos below  are not near as good as the two gay lovers above kissing but they are STILL indeed priceless HEE HEE.












and FINALLY,this would be the best one of them all IF not for the pricelee pic of brady and belicheat kissing,


I love the sad nutcases in the world who seriously think brady is the greatest quarterback of all time when he is not even one of the 20 greatest ever. Brady is a wuss who never would have lasted in the game of the NFL had he played in the day and age that Montana and Bradshaw did ESPECIALLY Bradshaw,a day and age when linemen could throw quarterbacks around like ragdolls and not get flagged for it,a day when the defense COULD play defense and cover a man without a flag being thrown CONSTANTLY  if they just barely touched them,I said especialy Brdshaws day and age because it was in the mid 90's towards the end of Montanas career when the game started changing for the worse and they atarted putting skirts on quarterbacks.

speaking of which this is WHY shady brady has so man wins at home in boston and so many playoff wins and superbowl wins. is because of that second photo above i posted under lovers brady and belicheat kissing but THIS as well. In that playoff game against the chiefs,the refs allowed the cheatriots to his Mahomes VICIOUSLY and yet THEY went unflagged, a player of the chiefs just BARELY touched Mahomes barely grazing  his arm and a to no surprise,a flag was thrown.  seems like there are always rules being made for tom shady brady that dont apply to the other quarterbacks, first the tuck rule which gave shady brady his first superbowl when the refs the LATER allowed the pats receivers to ,MUG the rams players AND ILLEGALLY tape their practices, now the NEW rule the NFL has invented is the Tom Brady NO TOUCH RULE.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

TheGreatGatsby said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey
> 
> with all THAT being said,now that the Rams got a good coach in Mcvey,are you going to be season ticket holder NOW?:D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do they have their new stadium yet; I haven't been paying close attention.
> 
> Had they went back to Anaheim and not that shit hole in LA, I very well would've went to a game or two.
Click to expand...


FINALLY glad to see an ADULT come on here who doesnt blatantly ignore facts.

to answer your first question.No they dont have their new stadium yet.They are a year from having one though,Next year is when they will have the new stadium.

well since a STADIUM seems to be the thing that is a big deal to you,I can see why you have not been paying close attention.

Damn if a STADIUM is what makes you excited about a Rams game then you might as well NEVER go see a Rams game there.

when the Rams were on monday night footbal back in the 80's and the early 90's when the game was not corrupt as it is now,Man I ALWAYS got excited about those games ESPECIALLY if they were playing against the 49ers.Man those were some great matchups they had against Joe Montana,Jerry Rice.Eric Dickerson and Jim Everett,oh man those were the goodl old  days. I NEVER missed one of those games unless i had to work or somethign REALLY important like that.

I saw one of their games last year at the LA coliseum.I had to go to LA anyways for my job and i was fortunate enough that the Rams had a home game against the seahawks that I got to watch. I saw that game and went around the entire  LA coliseum and frankly,I dont get it,I did not see anything about that place to indicate to me the place was a shithole.I  LOVED it.

I think you californians are just too picky is all.LOL

I personally would LOVE it if they ALWAYS played their games in the LA coliseum for the future years.there is so much history and tradition there. I am goping there this year when they play the 49ers.I have ALWAYS my whole life wanted to see that classic matchup of those two CALIFORNIA teams IN CALIFORNIA OF COURSE

It sounds like YOU are going to go see a couple of their games next year  since a new STADIUM is your priority  though  and watch a couple of their games. Thats  what is called a FAKE  Rams fan.

I myself am not the least excited at all about the new stadium the fact that it is going to be played indoors.fuck that.I am  so fucking sick of seeing those owners ruin the game by playing the game indoors,that is NOT the way the game was meant to be played. that is a MAJOR reason i agree with you when you said Fuck the NFL. that and all these bullshit relocations,Rams being the exception of course that was justified.

That is WHY I am going to see the niners game.I want to see the game played OUTDOORS in the california sun the way it was MEANT to be played before they go into fucking bullshit indoors next year. when tha happens,i wont get so much excited about the Rams playing anymore on sundays even though i will STILL at least get to hear those magical words called LOS ANGLES Rams.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Have you been in a nice stadium vs. a sh** one? It makes a big difference, honestly. The Coliseum is garbage. Not worth the hassle. Angel Stadium is quite nice. It says a lot about an organization that wants to pack their fans in like sardines rather than give them a quality experience. Kudos to the Chargers in taking the hit and playing in the smaller but much nicer Galaxy stadium rather than go somewhere shitty like the Rose Bowl while their stadium is being built.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

LA RAM FAN said:


> It sounds like YOU are going to go see a couple of their games next year  since a new STADIUM is your priority  though  and watch a couple of their games. Thats  what is called a FAKE  Rams fan.



We talking about the same team that jetted out of town in the middle of the night? I don't a give a damn about loyalty to the Rams.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Have you been in a nice stadium vs. a sh** one? It makes a big difference, honestly. The Coliseum is garbage. Not worth the hassle. Angel Stadium is quite nice. It says a lot about an organization that wants to pack their fans in like sardines rather than give them a quality experience. Kudos to the Chargers in taking the hit and playing in the smaller but much nicer Galaxy stadium rather than go somewhere shitty like the Rose Bowl while their stadium is being built.



yeah I been in a nice stadium.I live in kansas city so I have seen one of the  most premeire fancy stadiums in the NFL in Arrowhead stadium.

Matter of fact before last year that was WHERE i saw my first LOS ANGELES Rams game in real life having the fortune to see arguably the greatest running back ever in Eric Dickerson back in 85.

 I will never forget that game that was such a thrill for me to see the REAL Rams,the LOS ANGELES Rams play in real life looking at the  best uniform colors in the NFL bar none,no contest.  Well the classic old school Miam Dolphins aqua blue was pretty impressive as well.

so yeah I seen BOTH  an advanced state of the art stadium and an old antique stadium in the LA coliseum. a stadium is the LAST thing that is on MY  mind when I go see a football game though. again,unlike you i hate  it that they are not going to keep playing in the coliseum after this year especially since I got to see the stadium firsthand up close but since a STADIUM is a priority for yourself,Im sure you'll go see a couple games next year though. the fact it is going to be the most advanced state of the art stadium ever as it is being billed. better be since it is costing over 2 billion to be built.

The NFL has become a sad state of affairs when owners put stadiums ahead of history and tradiition. thats WHY i say fuck the NFL,stick to college football,you know THEY at least are not going to get up in the middle of the night and leave you. they will ALWAYS be there which is what the requirement should be for NFL teams as well but since it is not,like you said SO WELL,fuck the NFL. Fuck their relocations and fixing cheatriots games for them to win playoffs and superbowls and so many games at home all the time

give me good old collegeball any day of the year.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

speaking of the chargers, since you knew nothing about the Rams new stadium,are you even aware that the chargers move to LA has backfired on them in the worst way thats possible? In the fact that the chargers NOW have SIXTEEN road games all year long instead of 8 because the majority of the fans that actually DO show up,are ALWAYS from the opposing team? No joke,ALL their games are like that even if it is a team that sucks and does not travel well like the tampa bay bucs or clveeland browns the fans of the opposing team STILL outnumber the charger fans there EVERYTIME. their stadium is always half empty with many empty seats everywhere


the corrupt NFL cartel  NEEDS to be called the NO FAN LOYALTY league. Dean spanos was the bggest fool in the world to move them to LA.I said thats what would happen because of the fact nobody in LA gives a rats ass about the chargers even if they DO win as was proven last year and san diego fans to their credit,just as i knew and said they would,want nothing whatsoever to  do with the chargers. 

It did not take a genuis to know thats what would happen with the support of the chargers in LA.everyone knew they would bomb in fan support even if they DID WIN.

They knew that cause the year the Raiders won the superbowl out there,the next year nobody showed up for the home opener,the stadium was half empty and they have far more Raider fans there than charger fans and yet,the RAIDERS always had half emtpty stadiums there even when they were great and won all the time like the superbowl year.


Rams are the ONLY team LA has EVER  embraced.LA is Rams territory.


----------



## the other mike

Mexican wrestling coach;
"Julio get your head out of ..... _his_ ass and get up !"




I wonder how he got to be so flexible.


----------



## Papageorgio

Angelo said:


> HS wrestling coach;
> "Tommy get your head out of ..... _his_ ass and get up !"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how he got to be so flexible.



Son of a...that's gonna leave a mark!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Angelo said:


> Mexican wrestling coach;
> "Julio get your head out of ..... _his_ ass and get up !"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how he got to be so flexible.





think you can find some women wrestlers doing that,that would make my day.


----------



## Hossfly

LA RAM FAN said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mexican wrestling coach;
> "Julio get your head out of ..... _his_ ass and get up !"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how he got to be so flexible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> think you can find some women wrestlers doing that,that would make my day.
Click to expand...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Hossfly said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mexican wrestling coach;
> "Julio get your head out of ..... _his_ ass and get up !"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how he got to be so flexible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> think you can find some women wrestlers doing that,that would make my day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 281714
Click to expand...


okay thats pretty good,now i am horny.


----------



## The European with joy

If hockey junior game.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Good night for sports. 

ALCS Game 6.
Just watched Michigan receiver drop the game tying TD with 2 minutes left in the game at Penn State. 
BYU-Boise State looking promising.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Sweet double team by the Kings and a steal by Kopitar and then a shot on the 2-0 break to get a shorthanded goal and take a 3-0 lead at home against the Flames. Glad the Kings still have Kopitar. He was at the center of our two championships.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Jackson

Rumor has it that Urban Meyer may be heading to USC.  Anyone believe it?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Jackson said:


> Rumor has it that Urban Meyer may be heading to USC.  Anyone believe it?



I can see that. USC loves rule breakers.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

An 87-year-old coach's journey to 3,912 wins over 66 years at 1 school


----------



## CWayne

Okay, this may seem inappropriate given the situation with Ryan Newman, but I simply love this video.

What do Irish people think about Absinthe?  

This is hilarious.  

Watch the whole thing, but pay attention at 6:40.  I just nearly died.

And then, there is the Irish who have a song for everything...8:50.

Finally, I think that Ciara could drink anyone under the table.  

LOL


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Best BYU Basketball Team In Program History?


----------



## verker

Swedish hockey puck.


----------



## verker

LoneLaugher said:


> Man! You got big balls!



It is if nhl.


----------



## verker

alan1 said:


> Is Texas Hold 'Em a sport?



Well, poker is real game name.


----------



## verker

1





Malmö FF

271683562531562



IF Elfsborg2711133443410463



BK Häcken2711115412813444



Djurgården271269433112425



IFK Norrköping FK271179524111406



Hammarby271010744422407



Mjällby AIF27108942411388



AIK27108928280389



IK Sirius FK2791084247-53710



Örebro27106113337-43611



Östersund2789102734-73312



Varbergs BoIS FC2787123841-33113



IFK Göteborg27512102840-122714



Kalmar FF2759132946-172415



Falkenbergs FF2758143047-172316



Helsingborgs IF27410132843-1522


----------



## Dragonlady

alan1 said:


> Is Texas Hold 'Em a sport?



It's a game, requiring a great deal of intellectual skill, but when it can be played by the elderly, people requiring oxygen to breathe, and zero level physical skill or fitness at all, I wouldn't call it a sport.


----------



## the other mike

alan1 said:


> Is Texas Hold 'Em a sport?


Only if you're playing with armed 
mob or gang members, in which case,
you need to be prepared to run really fast.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

verker said:


> 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Malmö FF
> 271683562531562
> 
> 
> 
> IF Elfsborg2711133443410463
> 
> 
> 
> BK Häcken2711115412813444
> 
> 
> 
> Djurgården271269433112425
> 
> 
> 
> IFK Norrköping FK271179524111406
> 
> 
> 
> Hammarby271010744422407
> 
> 
> 
> Mjällby AIF27108942411388
> 
> 
> 
> AIK27108928280389
> 
> 
> 
> IK Sirius FK2791084247-53710
> 
> 
> 
> Örebro27106113337-43611
> 
> 
> 
> Östersund2789102734-73312
> 
> 
> 
> Varbergs BoIS FC2787123841-33113
> 
> 
> 
> IFK Göteborg27512102840-122714
> 
> 
> 
> Kalmar FF2759132946-172415
> 
> 
> 
> Falkenbergs FF2758143047-172316
> 
> 
> 
> Helsingborgs IF27410132843-1522



Better than MLS.

I only follow Premier League though.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Best BYU Basketball Team In Program History?



It wasn't. They really looked unimpressive in their tournament game vs. UCLA.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

My Angels looking like they have a chance to be a playoff team again. Still quite early though.


----------



## DrLove

So, I’m a shameless Katie Ledecky fan.
And that is all


----------



## Dragonlady

I was a competitive swimmer as a kid.  The Canadian women and girls, including one 14 year old, are just tearing it up in the pool, winning a medal a day in swimming and another one in diving.  One of the team stars, Penny Olesiak, attended the same Toronto high school as my daughter, and I'm guessing for the same reason - it has a swimming pool.  Canada has never had a kick ass women's swim team before.  These women are having fun!


----------



## Papageorgio

DrLove said:


> So, I’m a shameless Katie Ledecky fan.
> And that is all
> 
> View attachment 517752


I haven't followed the Olympics since 92, not sure who she is but I hope she is having fun doing what she does.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

My Olympic viewing is almost non existent. I'm not rewarding the shameful globalists.
Honestly, I don't miss it. I used to watch all I could; but the BS is too much any more.


----------



## Ridgerunner

TheGreatGatsby said:


> I'm not rewarding the shameful globalists.
> Honestly, I don't miss it. I used to watch all I could; but the BS is too much any more.



 I second that emotion...


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## candycorn

3-0 baby


----------



## Papageorgio

candycorn said:


> 3-0 baby


Not a comforting 3-0 though. We barely got by a team with no real QB.


----------



## Dragonlady

I'm going to the Blue Jays game on Friday with friends I haven't seen in 18 months.  Now we can have 30,000 people in the SkyDome, and the Jays are fighting for a wild card spot, it's going to get very loud in Toronto this week.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Dragonlady said:


> I'm going to the Blue Jays game on Friday with friends I haven't seen in 18 months.  Now we can have 30,000 people in the SkyDome, and the Jays are fighting for a wild card spot, it's going to get very loud in Toronto this week.



  Super spreader event.


----------



## Dragonlady

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Super spreader event.



I'm wearing a mask.  Both of the friends I'm going with are teachers - teaching live classes.  We're all vaccinated.  We only have 638 people in serious condition in hospital in the whole country, and most of them are in Alberta and Saskatchewan - the most conservative and least vaccinated part of the country.  

You can't get in without a vaccine certificate.  80% of the province is vaxxed.  613 new cases in Ontario on the 24th, 350 of whom were unvaccinated, 35 partially vaccinated and 69 of whom are vax status unknown.  6 deaths.  Fewer people are getting sick and even fewer are dying.  

Americans can't seem to be capable of getting a handle on this pandemic.  We haven't had any similar problems.  Our FOX viewing population is very small, and whine as they may, if they can't go to the Legion or the local hockey game without a vax, or a job, they're gonna get the jab.   People I know who are unvaccinated, have already said if they have to for their job, they'll do it.


----------



## Ridgerunner

Dragonlady said:


> I'm wearing a mask.  Both of the friends I'm going with are teachers - teaching live classes.  We're all vaccinated.  We only have 638 people in serious condition in hospital in the whole country, and most of them are in Alberta and Saskatchewan - the most conservative and least vaccinated part of the country.
> 
> You can't get in without a vaccine certificate.  80% of the province is vaxxed.  613 new cases in Ontario on the 24th, 350 of whom were unvaccinated, 35 partially vaccinated and 69 of whom are vax status unknown.  6 deaths.  Fewer people are getting sick and even fewer are dying.
> 
> Americans can't seem to be capable of getting a handle on this pandemic.  We haven't had any similar problems.  Our FOX viewing population is very small, and whine as they may, if they can't go to the Legion or the local hockey game without a vax, or a job, they're gonna get the jab.   People I know who are unvaccinated, have already said if they have to for their job, they'll do it.


Dragonlady pls take some time and seriously contemplate the reason why HereWeGoAgain would ever say that?


----------



## Dragonlady

Ridgerunner said:


> Dragonlady pls take some time and seriously contemplate the reason why HereWeGoAgain would ever say that?



Why would I waste my time contemplating that?  I do have a life.


----------



## candycorn

Papageorgio said:


> Not a comforting 3-0 though. We barely got by a team with no real QB.


Yeah, I'm predicting a 4 and 13 season...still.


----------



## Papageorgio

Dragonlady said:


> I'm going to the Blue Jays game on Friday with friends I haven't seen in 18 months.  Now we can have 30,000 people in the SkyDome, and the Jays are fighting for a wild card spot, it's going to get very loud in Toronto this week.


Hope you enjoy the game. I am done going to any events. I am vaccinated but too many people are getting this virus even after being vaccinated.


----------



## Papageorgio

candycorn said:


> Yeah, I'm predicting a 4 and 13 season...still.


I think they will finish 8-9.


----------



## Dragonlady

Papageorgio said:


> Hope you enjoy the game. I am done going to any events. I am vaccinated but too many people are getting this virus even after being vaccinated.



Canada has much higher rates of vaccination, and relatively low rates of transmission. We haven’t had anything close to the level of disease or death as the USA.


----------



## candycorn

Papageorgio said:


> I think they will finish 8-9.


I'll take it.  They don't have enough playmakers....


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dragonlady said:


> Why would I waste my time contemplating that?  I do have a life.


Yeah you have a life of being paid by Langley to post lies for the DNC.   Thst is so obvious the fact you would never come back here fir these constant ass beatings you suffer here everyday for free.


----------



## Papageorgio

Dragonlady said:


> Canada has much higher rates of vaccination, and relatively low rates of transmission. We haven’t had anything close to the level of disease or death as the USA.


I live in a high vaccination state, you live I. A sparsely populated country, there is good in not living whether others don’t want to live, then there are downsides as well.


----------



## basquebromance

this is literally me


----------



## Dragonlady

Papageorgio said:


> I live in a high vaccination state, you live I. A sparsely populated country, there is good in not living whether others don’t want to live, then there are downsides as well.



Once again your ignorance is showing.  Most Canadians live in the southern part of the country, and the population is hardly spread out.

I live in Ontario.  The most heavily populated province in the Country.  14.5 million people.  The population of the Greater Toronto Area is 6 million people.   The population of Toronto and its suburbs is great than that of all but 4 of your states.

You only have 6 states with a population greater than that of Ontario.  And only 2 cities larger than Toronto (2.9 million people). 

So don't tell me that we have a small population spread out across a vast area.  And that's why we didn't have spread.  We didn't have spread because of lockdowns and face masks.  Period.  end of story.


----------



## Papageorgio

Dragonlady said:


> Once again your ignorance is showing.  Most Canadians live in the southern part of the country, and the population is hardly spread out.
> 
> I live in Ontario.  The most heavily populated province in the Country.  14.5 million people.  The population of the Greater Toronto Area is 6 million people.   The population of Toronto and its suburbs is great than that of all but 4 of your states.
> 
> You only have 6 states with a population greater than that of Ontario.  And only 2 cities larger than Toronto (2.9 million people).
> 
> So don't tell me that we have a small population spread out across a vast area.  And that's why we didn't have spread.  We didn't have spread because of lockdowns and face masks.  Period.  end of story.


You have the largest country, we are smaller in size, however, our population is around 325 million, you are at 35 million, most of the US population is on the coasts and the central part of the US is sparsely populated.

During the pandemic, you had 35 million to worry about, we had 10 times that, you are a sparsely populated country no matter how you want to pretend otherwise.


----------



## Dragonlady

Papageorgio said:


> You have the largest country, we are smaller in size, however, our population is around 325 million, you are at 35 million, most of the US population is on the coasts and the central part of the US is sparsely populated.
> 
> During the pandemic, you had 35 million to worry about, we had 10 times that, you are a sparsely populated country no matter how you want to pretend otherwise.



No more than the USA.  Our population is clustered along the southern border.  We have vast expanses of sparsely populated areas.  81% of our population - 28 million people, live in cities.  That's comparable to Americans living in cities - 83%









						Canada - Urbanization 2021 | Statista
					

The statistic shows the degree of urbanization in Canada from 2011 to 2021 and details the percentage of the entire population, living in urban areas.




					www.statista.com
				




Neither country has a high population in rural areas.  There are only 44,000 people - enough for a small city, living in our Northwest Territories. 

You have 10 times the population, and yet you have 3 times the number of cases and deaths, on a per capita basis.

Compare Ontario to Illinois.  Similar populations (12,671,00 USA versus 14,700,000 Canada), but Chicago is only slightly smaller than Toronto, and greater density in Ontario:  1,712,000 cases in Illinois, 603,000 cases in Ontario.  28,800 death in Illinois, 9,000 in Ontario.

Our numbers would have been a LOT lower if we hadn't been letting thousands of untested truck drivers into Canada from the USA, at all ports of entry along the border.  Of course, we would have run out of a lot of stuff if we hadn't, so there is that.


----------



## the other mike

A blocked punt TD.
I haven't seen one of those since the 85 Bears.....or maybe it was the Purple people eaters back in the 70's.


----------



## Darkwind

Dragonlady said:


> No more than the USA.  Our population is clustered along the southern border.  We have vast expanses of sparsely populated areas.  81% of our population - 28 million people, live in cities.  That's comparable to Americans living in cities - 83%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canada - Urbanization 2021 | Statista
> 
> 
> The statistic shows the degree of urbanization in Canada from 2011 to 2021 and details the percentage of the entire population, living in urban areas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.statista.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither country has a high population in rural areas.  There are only 44,000 people - enough for a small city, living in our Northwest Territories.
> 
> You have 10 times the population, and yet you have 3 times the number of cases and deaths, on a per capita basis.
> 
> Compare Ontario to Illinois.  Similar populations (12,671,00 USA versus 14,700,000 Canada), but Chicago is only slightly smaller than Toronto, and greater density in Ontario:  1,712,000 cases in Illinois, 603,000 cases in Ontario.  28,800 death in Illinois, 9,000 in Ontario.
> 
> Our numbers would have been a LOT lower if we hadn't been letting thousands of untested truck drivers into Canada from the USA, at all ports of entry along the border.  Of course, we would have run out of a lot of stuff if we hadn't, so there is that.


We have over 28 million people living in just ONE of our states.

Your infections rates are not down due to vacines.  Learn to live with the truth.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

The fact that this is a Division III championship between two undefeated teams makes it crazier.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Ridgerunner

Saying this because I can and for it's truthfulness...

These men are 2 of the most moral and intellectual minds that blessed the NFL since the beginning of the league...

That being said...

I hate the NFL and what it stands for now...


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Ridgerunner said:


> Saying this because I can and for it's truthfulness...
> 
> These men are 2 of the most moral and intellectual minds that blessed the NFL since the beginning of the league...
> 
> That being said...
> 
> I hate the NFL and what it stands for now...



Mannings are very materialistic.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## LA RAM FAN

Ridgerunner do you really live in Hawaii? The paradise state


----------



## Ridgerunner

LA RAM FAN said:


> Ridgerunner do you really live in Hawaii? The paradise state




yes sir...


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

My Kings and Oilers 4-3 with 7 minutes left with the series tied at 2. I got to think whoever wins this one is advancing.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

My Angels having a good night too.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Kings gave up two goals late to blow their 4-2 lead. Then Oilers hit the would-be game winner off the post. Game going to OT. In Edmonton, Kings got them where they want them.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Kings gave up two goals late to blow their 4-2 lead. Then Oilers hit the would-be game winner off the post. Game going to OT. In Edmonton, Kings got them where they want them.



Called it. But went to the kitchen to get an ice cream sandwich and missed it live.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

MLB still doing "ghost runners" in extra innings. That's pathetic.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

I said it before the draft that Paolo Ranchero is the best player in the 2022 NBA Draft and that he's a can't miss. Most mock drafts had him going 3rd overall. Apparently the Magic wised up and took him first overall. I think the media was trying to bait them into f'ing up so that PR would drop to the Thunder or Rockets. For whatever reason, Orlando isn't seen as an attractive market. Perhaps Disney doesn't appreciate the competition, even.


----------

